# TheCubicle.us - High Quality Puzzles, Custom-Cut Stickers, Premium Lubricants & More!



## a small kitten (Sep 30, 2011)

thecubicle.us

We are a cube store in New York. We carry popular WCA puzzles at great prices as well as premium lube and custom cut stickers.

Hit us up anytime if you have any questions:

[email protected]


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 1, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, what modification was done to the Zhanchi?


----------



## Hershey (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh yay! I was wondering when the store would open. OH Zhanchi, interesting... You should also stock stickers, 5x5 and some popular cube that people are likely to buy, maybe a Wittwo 2x2?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 1, 2011)

If I can try a OH ZhanChi when I'm in NYC (are you going to Harvard Fall?) then I might buy one.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 1, 2011)

WitTwo wouldn't be a bad decision. 

Glad to see this is finally official. ;D


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 1, 2011)

his OH zhanchi is amazing


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 1, 2011)

Yay! You told me you were going to start this!


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 1, 2011)

Very snazzy site, I love the name "a cool GuHong".


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 1, 2011)

Yaaaay! I was waiting for the thread. As I said on TTW, I just ordered cubes last weekend (got them today actually), so won't be buying anything for a while, probably. 

BTW, what'd you do to the "cool guhong"?


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 1, 2011)

Really wanna see a reveiw of the OH Zhanchi from someone whos good at OH i might buy one in the future


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks nice! The QJ megaminx is a v2 right?

Also: Collin, update your sig 

edit: 13$ Zhanchi


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 1, 2011)

_About the OH Zhanchi_: Not going to get into extreme details (will make video of mod in future)...there is a 48 point edge mod along with additional corner sanding. It comes lubed, tensioned and ready to use. The cube becomes clicky and light to turn. I can also further tension+adjust the cube to what I think you will like based on your solving videos.

I am in the process of getting a new camera. In the meantime, you can check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T28tjEsXWJY if you are interested seeing the cube in action. Once I get the new camera, there will be a demo video.

_QJ Megaminx_: It is indeed a v2.


----------



## danthecuber (Oct 1, 2011)

@kitten
It would be great if you could set up a paypal account for your store, since I don't really want to enter in all of my info again. Also, I trust the security of paypal much more than the current billing system.
edit: I know that the account could be vulnerable since you are selling the ssv3 4x4, but hopefully Verdes won't notice.


----------



## Escher (Oct 1, 2011)

Does the $5.95 flat rate count for int' shipping? I'm assuming not (or that you don't offer outside of NA shipping).


----------



## chicken9290 (Oct 1, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS MAN . Right when im no longer in trouble ill ask my mom to buy a "bluehong" for me.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 2, 2011)

is the shengshou a v3?


----------



## Brett (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, just ordered a 4x4x4 and megaminx


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 2, 2011)

n00bcub3r said:


> is the shengshou a v3?


 
This. If it is, I'm getting that and a LanLan 2x2 from here. If I can convince my dad, of course. The paying process might turn him away. I (and he) prefer(s) PayPal.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 2, 2011)

_ShengShou_: Just checked. It is a v3.

_Paying mechanism_: We do have paypal. The site prompts you to paypal once you click "confirm order". If this is still unsatisfactory let me know.

_International Orders_: Sorry about the confusion. The 5.95 flat rate is for US only. We will have rates for international orders soon.


----------



## zerkelas (Oct 2, 2011)

Congrats! I'm definitely interested in that OH Zanchi, prob gonna wait for the video first. And jsyk, I noticed a typo on the "Contact us" page, you wrote enquiry as opposed to inquiry.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 2, 2011)

Oshi, I just realized this place doesn't have free shipping. Sorry Phil, I'll be sticking with TheZCuber's shop.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 2, 2011)

Sure thing. I will make a video of the ZhanChi soon. 

Nice eye! We just changed it to "inquiry". It's more of a British English vs American English thing but since we're American, we'll use inquiry lol


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 3, 2011)

> Oshi, I just realized this place doesn't have free shipping. Sorry Phil, I'll be sticking with TheZCuber's shop.



We have a flat rate shipping for US orders. The places that have free shipping typically scale prices up to compensate for shipping costs. The amount you pay in the end will sometimes be more than what you are charged with a flat rate (usually for large orders because the additional costs multiply). Maybe next time if you have a bigger order you can try us


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Oshi, I just realized this place doesn't have free shipping. Sorry Phil, I'll be sticking with TheZCuber's shop.


 
He just does drop shipping from Lightake, when you order, he goes on Lightake and orders and then enters your address. He lives in the US but it ships from China. So if you want cheaper prices, slightly faster shipping time (though still slow) just order from Lightake.

I will be buying the OH ZhanChi at Harvard, assuming it's as good as described


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 3, 2011)

I will mostly likely be ordering an OH Zhanchi soon with an unboxing/review, probably in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheap timers, witwo and traxxas. lingyun 2 too.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 3, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> He just does drop shipping from Lightake, when you order, he goes on Lightake and orders and then enters your address. He lives in the US but it ships from China. So if you want cheaper prices, slightly faster shipping time (though still slow) just order from Lightake.


 
Impossible, lightake does not have the QJ megminx v2.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 3, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Impossible, lightake does not have the QJ megminx v2.


 
Well I heard complaints from someone that they order a gen 2 stackmat and received a gen 1, so maybe he's doing that too.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 3, 2011)

no OH zhanchi D:


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 3, 2011)

> no OH zhanchi D:



I'm sorry, what do you mean?


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 3, 2011)

aaaawwwww was going to order from you but speedcubeshop had the 3 yr anniversary and i coulde get a prize im rrreeeaaaalllllyyyyyy sorry might order round christmas


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 4, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> I'm sorry, what do you mean?


 
It says its out of stock 0.o


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 4, 2011)

Should be fine now.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 4, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Should be fine now.


 
Yea, for whatever reason when you click on the product it says its not in stock, then I clicked update and it fixed.

Either way I just bought one, send it fast 

I really like the site btw. Its very streamlined.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 4, 2011)

Just finished modding it. It will be shipped tomorrow.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey everyone! We just changed our shipping policy. Come check it out here: http://thecubicle.us/shipping.php

*Free shipping to the US*

*We also now have international shipping*
---

We also added a $0.50 cent lubing service for 3x3 cubes.

Got my camera yesterday. Videos coming soon.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 6, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Hey everyone! We just changed our shipping policy. Come check it out here: http://thecubicle.us/shipping.php
> 
> *Free shipping to the US*
> 
> ...


 
My megaminx got free shipping, it was excellent.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 6, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Hey everyone! We just changed our shipping policy. Come check it out here: http://thecubicle.us/shipping.php
> 
> *Free shipping to the US*
> 
> ...


 
jerk >.> Should have changed your policy like 5 days ago


----------



## benmeister (Oct 6, 2011)

So what happens if I say I want DIY (-$.50) and also say I want it lubed (+$.50). This would lead to me getting a lubed cube for no extra charge. You need some sort of system that says you can't get DIY and add lube service to any one cube.

Anywhooser, going to order a ZhanChi from your neat little store pretty soon


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 6, 2011)

His free shipping is excellent. It's the best I've gotten from an official cube store.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 6, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> His free shipping is excellent. It's the best I've gotten from an official cube store.


 
Agreed. Mine had such personalized service! The shipping I mean.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 6, 2011)

EDIT: nevermind. I will just get the Zhanchi instead (probably when this week ends) since my Lingyun v2's core deteriorated and I need to get a replacement core.


----------



## benmeister (Oct 10, 2011)

I see you read my post  Good luck with everything, expect my order in a week or so!


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks very much for your good eye. We'll be looking out for your order.


----------



## Riley (Oct 11, 2011)

What do you lube with? (for the 50 cents)


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 13, 2011)

I just got my dad to order what I wanted 

Out of curiosity, will the SS v3 4x4 and LanLan 2x2 come lubed or tensioned?


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 14, 2011)

@ Riley: I use a combination of shock oil and maru. I open the cube and lube the screws. Then I apply lube to the pieces. Finally, I adjust the tensions so they are even.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 14, 2011)

The site looks really good, though if I am going to order from it you will need to get more products in stock (As I already have everything there except the modded ones).


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 14, 2011)

What kind of products are you interested in?


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 15, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> What kind of products are you interested in?


 
Basically just a SS 6x6 or wit two or something. I am trying to downsize my collection so I'm trying not to buy anything. But other people might order more if you had more product.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 17, 2011)

The first thing I did when I got home from school is check the mail. My package is here! I'd like to say I'm very impressed with how fast this was shipped. It was shipped on Friday, no? :tu

I'm opening the package now. Thanks Phil!


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad to hear your package arrived safely. Enjoy your cubes


----------



## Riley (Oct 19, 2011)

I made an unboxing video of your store, and I'll be ordering again soon! 5 days shipping for me, from east coast to west coast. Thanks!

Some products I would like are: Lingyun V2, Wittwo 2x2, and Shengshou 6x6


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 19, 2011)

HYPE HYPE HYPE HYPE

lookin forward to mah cubes.

OH zhanchi + SSv3 4x4

HYPE HYPE HYPE


----------



## radmin (Oct 19, 2011)

I tried jms_gears1's One Hand ZhanChi at Dayton Fall 2011. Mind blown! I begged him to trade or sell it to me. He wouldn't part with it.

I have 4 Zhan Chi's including an Ultimate Lubix version. This blew them all away. So clicky yet so fast. I can't wait!

Do I need to request the baggie of torpedoes or do they all come with them?
Are they built to order or do you have them on hand ready to ship?


----------



## iChanZer0 (Oct 19, 2011)

Will there be cash orders?


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 19, 2011)

They all come with torpedoes. I won't steal them from you 

The modded are built to order so that they don't sit for too long. It takes at most two days to complete the cube so they are pretty much ready to ship. 



> Some products I would like are: Lingyun V2, Wittwo 2x2, and Shengshou 6x6



I've got my eye on these.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 19, 2011)

> Will there be cash orders?



Do you mean sending us cash as form of payment? If you choose to send cash, you have to be very careful to make sure the correct amount gets to us.

I would really recommend alternate forms of payment embedded in the website. However, if cash is your only option, then PM me and we can discuss.


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 24, 2011)

Best. <3 Phil Yu even moar. Very fast service all around; the OH Zhanchi guy is pretty nice, though I've only used it for 2H so far, I've had some pops, tightened a few times now. The SS v3 is nice, I've got a feeling it will break in nicely if I actually practice sometime. I was hoping they would get here before Cubetcha, figuring I might get them with a day or two to break em in, but thanks to you guys I have the whole week now. Totally recommended.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2011)

Phil: Do 3 of your modded cubes stickered the same as your Lubix one, and do the coke/pepsi test next time you see Rowe with the cameras rolling. If you had one in white I would've bought it.


----------



## Raiz (Oct 25, 2011)

wow. im definitly getting the OH zanchi and shengshou 4X4!!!!


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 25, 2011)

ill probably buy the OH zhanchi as soon as I see a video review


----------



## Laura O (Oct 25, 2011)

I finally picked up my package at the customs office (they have annoying opening hours...). Thank you very much.

The OH Zhan Chi seems to be very nice, looking forward to do some more solves in the evening, when I'm back home from work.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 25, 2011)

I will be doing a review of the OH Zhan Chi and SS 4x4 v3 once it gets here. Subscribe to my channel to watch out for it. Looking forward to seeing how good it is, you will definitely hear from me.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 25, 2011)

The post office guy said that your stuff should arrive Friday.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 26, 2011)

Cool new logo designed by our friend Jason Song.


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 26, 2011)

"Cubes cooler than a cat" would fit the previous half of the slogan


----------



## JyH (Oct 26, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> "Cubes cooler than a cat" would fit the previous half of the slogan


 
You obviously have never felt the aura of a cool guy.


----------



## RNewms27 (Oct 26, 2011)

JyH said:


> You obviously have never felt the aura of a cool guy.


 
Never met one... I must be behind on things.


----------



## JyH (Oct 26, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> Never met *one*... I must be behind on things.



what


----------



## radmin (Oct 27, 2011)

Pay day was today. I ordered the OH ZhanChi.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 28, 2011)

Phil, when was my order processed? No access to computer to check my account on the site (assuming it was updated).


----------



## JyH (Oct 28, 2011)

When do you think my 4x4 will arrive? I'm getting a little sick of 3x3.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 28, 2011)

@ Ryan: Your order was processed earlier this week. It was already delivered to the post office. It should be in your hands very soon.

@ Jeff: My guess would be today. If not, definitely tomorrow.


----------



## JyH (Oct 28, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> @ Jeff: My guess would be today. If not, definitely tomorrow.


 
Received it today. It's awesome. Thanks, Phil!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 28, 2011)

Recieved today. Thanks corpse.


----------



## danthecuber (Oct 28, 2011)

JyH said:


> Received it today. It's awesome. Thanks, Phil!


 
I ordered an OH Zhanchi on October 16th, and it hasn't arrived yet. Any reason for the delay?


----------



## MustafaHadaKing (Oct 28, 2011)

just got my oh zhanchi today, and i must say it's amazing. Much better than my pervious zhanchi. I also use it as my 2 handed main although i had to tighten the cube for 2h


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 28, 2011)

Hey Dan, 

I just asked a cool guy to check the records. According to our records, you attempted to place an order but did not finalize it. We did not receive any money from you. Perhaps you can check on your end? We don't send anything out unless we receive payment. 

All in all, I apologize for the confusion and the inconvenience this caused. Hopefully this will be resolved soon.


----------



## RTh (Oct 28, 2011)

Every time I read your slogan I ask myself why, in a world of infinite posibilities, did you choose that one. It's...


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 28, 2011)

RTh said:


> Every time I read your slogan I ask myself why, in a world of infinite posibilities, did you choose that one. It's...


 
...cooler than a guy. We know.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 28, 2011)

I (my dad ) just ordered a one handed Zhanchi. If I live in Maine, when can I except it to arrive?


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 29, 2011)

aaronb said:


> I (my dad ) just ordered a one handed Zhanchi. If I live in Maine, when can I except it to arrive?


 
I'd expect 2 days, or maybe even one, after he ships it. I live in Illinois and I got it in 3.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 29, 2011)

We are in the process of preparing it. It will be dropped off at the post office tomorrow.


----------



## Riley (Oct 29, 2011)

I finally noticed this after 12 days now... but my Zhanchi has 1 red torpedo. Do you know why this is?


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 29, 2011)

I've seen that before on some of the ZhanChis. We don't open up the cubes we don't lube or mod so we may have missed your red torpedo. Do you want a black replacement?


----------



## Riley (Oct 29, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> I've seen that before on some of the ZhanChis. We don't open up the cubes we don't lube or mod so we may have missed your red torpedo. Do you want a black replacement?



Sure, that would be great, thanks. Could I get it when I make my next order?


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 29, 2011)

Of course. I'll keep a record of it.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 29, 2011)

So, did you guys ever get some sort of credit system up and running?
Also, any plans for a referral type system? Just curious lol.


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey cool guys (and gals)! Be sure to check out the video demonstration of the _OH Zhanchi_ by a small kitten. Stay tuned for demo vids to follow in the future.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 31, 2011)

a cool guy said:


> Hey cool guys (and gals)! Be sure to check out the video demonstration of the _OH Zhanchi_ by a small kitten. Stay tuned for demo vids to follow in the future



This shop is wayy cooler than you.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 31, 2011)

> So, did you guys ever get some sort of credit system up and running?
> Also, any plans for a referral type system? Just curious lol.



We have a credit system up and running. a cool guy is working out all the kinks. It will be made public soon.

I will create two more videos in the very near future (A Cool GuHong and lubed ZhanChi).

In a few days, we will also have new products and bundles.

Epic holiday sales will follow.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 31, 2011)

a cool guy said:


> Hey cool guys (and gals)! Be sure to check out the video demonstration of the _OH Zhanchi_ by a small kitten. Stay tuned for demo vids to follow in the future.


 
I thought it looked like a small kitten


----------



## jrb (Oct 31, 2011)

I may try this store out in the future....


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 31, 2011)

So I got my OH Zhanchi last monday, broke Avg12 PB on Wednesday, and in finals of Cubetcha11 I got a subPBavg12 official average. Good cube. I tightened it 6 quarter turns though for 2H. I would recommend this cool guy to anyone.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 31, 2011)

Just checked the live results. You placed! Nice work


----------



## radmin (Nov 1, 2011)

I ordered Thursday and the cube was in my mailbox Monday.
The OH Zhanchi is awesome. I tightened it up for 2h and it still is the fastest cube in my collection. The lube is absolute perfection! My only issue I that I'm afraid I rubbed too much off after pops (before I tightened it). What viscosity of shock oil was it?


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 1, 2011)

I used 50wt. I like that one the best. Enjoy your cubes


----------



## aaronb (Nov 2, 2011)

I just wanted to say that Phil is now my favorite cuber. The one handed Zhanchi is amazing; you lubed it perfectly, and the shipping was great (3 business days). I want to thank you for the great service, and definitely my new main cube.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you very much for your kind words. They mean a lot to us


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 3, 2011)

By the way.

We now have the Alpha V: http://thecubicle.us/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=41

We also created two bundles!

http://thecubicle.us/index.php?cPath=28


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 18, 2011)

How much would be the shipping cost for 2 SS 4x4 v3 to Canada?


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 18, 2011)

http://thecubicle.us/shipping.php

If the order is under $30, flat rate of $5.95. Shipping becomes free if the order exceeds $30.00. 

While there's nothing about when the order is exactly $30. we'll give the free shipping if that happens.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 18, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> http://thecubicle.us/shipping.php
> 
> If the order is under $30, flat rate of $5.95. Shipping becomes free if the order exceeds $30.00.
> 
> While there's nothing about when the order is exactly $30. we'll give the free shipping if that happens.


 
Thanks. I will be ordering soon 

I didn't realize it was a flat rate...


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 20, 2011)

Approx. how fast will shipping be to the UK?


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 20, 2011)

About 7-10 days.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 20, 2011)

K thanks. I can't order from outside the UK myself, but my friend is going to order one for me.


----------



## alex10 (Dec 1, 2011)

My package arrived earlier today and i am very pleased with it. 

Great customer service, prices and shipping time!

Thanks The Cubicle!


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 1, 2011)

how much will shipping be to Ireland if i buy an OH Zhanchi and QJ megaminx?


----------



## aaronb (Dec 1, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> how much will shipping be to Ireland if i buy an OH Zhanchi and QJ megaminx?


 
$12.95, although if you spend another $20 you will get free shipping.


----------



## aaronb (Dec 2, 2011)

About how much tighter do you make the normal Zhanchis compared to the OH Zhanchis?


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 2, 2011)

Here goes:

The cubes that are not lubed or modded are not tensioned at all. We just take the cube, put it in the envelope and ship it.

The lubed cubes are tensioned so that the sides are even. There is a small range.

The OH ZhanChi is normally tensioned the way I like it. That way, I can test the cube and make sure everything works. Sometimes, people send requests for me to follow. Also, if I have access to video I will tension the cube to what I think the customer will like. 

On average, the OH ZhanChi comes a bit looser than normal cubes.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello everyone. We have three updates we want to put out there.

- We now carry the Type C WitTwo 2x2 http://thecubicle.us/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=44

- We now carry the ShengShou 5x5 http://thecubicle.us/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=45

- You can now transform the Alpha V into a HaiYan memory with the customization option http://thecubicle.us/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=41


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 14, 2011)

We will also release 6 new customized, modded cubes very soon. Stay tuned for more information.


----------



## Cuberty (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you have a Dayan Lingyun V2?


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 14, 2011)

Holy crap, $10 SS 5x5? When I get one I'm so ordering from here. Hopefully it's better than my crappy SS 4x4 :/


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 14, 2011)

We don't officially sell them at the store but I do own some Lingyun V2 privately I can sell. PM me if you are interested. 

Generally, if the item does not show up on our list of things we sell, we don't sell it....yet...


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey cool guys,

Here's a new cube: http://thecubicle.us/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=46

It's called the ZhanChi Silk and it's adjusted for comfort and fluidity. We also have a brief a demo video from Rowe:


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 24, 2011)

Phil, how does it compare to the cubes I felt at Harvard?


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 24, 2011)

I improved the smoothness. It's also slightly gummier so it doesn't overturn. Feels quite good.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 24, 2011)

Bring an extra at River Hill if you are going. My zhanchi might be getting replaced.


----------



## gbcuber (Dec 24, 2011)

When will the preorders start being shipped?


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 24, 2011)

Jan 3rd



> Bring an extra at River Hill if you are going. My zhanchi might be getting replaced.



I'm considering going. I'll let you know when I figure everything out. It's a bit hard to get to.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh, Phil. Can you do me a favor? I'd like to know : Has a ShengShou 5x5 been ordered in the past, say, 10 days? If so, were there any to be sent to Illinois?


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 24, 2011)

Please PM me about the issue.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 24, 2011)

:fp I made it sound like a problem. My dad wasn't sure if he had already ordered one and he wanted to be sure. Kinda derpy of him, but whatever!

Oh... I guess that might be a small problem. He'd just like to know so he doesn't order again. xD


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 24, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Jan 3rd
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering going. I'll let you know when I figure everything out. It's a bit hard to get to.


 
If you take train and the station is within 30 minutes of the venue, Eric and I will be willing to pick you up and drop you off.

Edit-if you want to talk more either PM or facebook. I feel bad about "ruining" your thread.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 24, 2011)

Just to bump the content that got covered up by posts lol

New ZhanChi Silk: http://thecubicle.us/zhanchi-silk-order-p-46.html


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 25, 2011)

Cwhat is the one hand zhanchi like? Is it reaalllly good? can you make a review?


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 25, 2011)

Here's the demo video if you are interested:


----------



## gbcuber (Dec 27, 2011)

Just ordered a zhanchi silk! I'm super excited!
Just out of curiosity, what is it lubed with?


----------



## n00bcub3r (Dec 28, 2011)

WOOT! Just ordered a Zhanchi Silk and a Lanlan 2x2 .


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 28, 2011)

what the hell did you do to that OH zhanchi..???



It is the best cube i have EVER touched<3


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 28, 2011)

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE ROWE ZHANCHI?!??!?!


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 28, 2011)

> what the hell did you do to that OH zhanchi..???
> 
> 
> 
> It is the best cube i have EVER touched<3



Cubicle magic.

And we named the Rowe ZhanChi the Silk. It'd be a little weird to have a cube named after a person.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 28, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Cubicle magic.
> 
> And we named the Rowe ZhanChi the Silk. It'd be a little weird to have a cube named after a person.


 
Yeah, besides, nobody would know who it's named after.

*trollface*


----------



## Mal (Dec 28, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Yeah, besides, nobody would know who it's named after.
> 
> *trollface*


 
Rowes a pretty famous guy.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 28, 2011)

^ Sarcasm


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 28, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> WHAT HAPPENED TO THE ROWE ZHANCHI?!??!?!


AGREED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 28, 2011)

fastcubesolver said:


> AGREED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
This post contains an absolutely preposterous number of exclamation points.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 28, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Cubicle magic.
> 
> And we named the Rowe ZhanChi the Silk. It'd be a little weird to have a cube named after a person.


 
What about "Rubik's cube"?


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 28, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> What about "Rubik's cube"?


 
Win.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 28, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> What about "Rubik's cube"?


 
That's a silly name. Who would name their kid "Rubik"?


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 1, 2012)

lol is it weird if I find the name Rubik's Cube weird?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 1, 2012)

Hmm... do want the Zhanchi Silk. Might order in a few days.


----------



## gbcuber (Jan 2, 2012)

gbcuber said:


> Just ordered a zhanchi silk! I'm super excited!
> Just out of curiosity, what is it lubed with?


 
bump


----------



## Czery (Jan 2, 2012)

Insert ShenShou 6x6 to inventory?


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 4, 2012)

Just curious, it says the Silk's were supposed to ship today, but I didn't get an email from paypal or anything saying that my order shipped. :/


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 4, 2012)

We were really backed up with orders. We got quite a few and the cubes take a lot of labor.

The package with your name on it is ready to go first thing tomorrow. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 4, 2012)

kitten, did waffo cube get ready yet? also did you put white or black stickies on it?


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome! And it's ok, that's what I figured.  By the way, thanks for opening this shop and doing all these mods! ^^ It's great to have a shop that I can buy all my main cubes at, if something happens to one. (My main events are 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5, and you have my favourite cubes for those events! )


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey Phil, since I've taught you nearly all you know about OH, do you want to give me a discount on the Silk???


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 4, 2012)

How does the silk compare to the Lubix Zhanchi? I may buy a new 3x3 for 2H depending on whether or not I can resurrect my GuHong. I don't like the feel of it anymore and I here there's a lot of hype about the Zhanchi.


----------



## Riley (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for another great order, and the extra torpedo. (I forgot about that myself) Anyway, on the Guhong, I just found it comes with torpedoes. I've bought guhongs from other stores and they didn't come with torpedoes. I'm not angry about this (even though I was going to install Lubix torpedoes I had bought ), but why is this? Is it because Dayan or whatever started putting them in, or what? Thanks.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 8, 2012)

Riley said:


> Thanks for another great order, and the extra torpedo. (I forgot about that myself) Anyway, on the Guhong, I just found it comes with torpedoes. I've bought guhongs from other stores and they didn't come with torpedoes. I'm not angry about this (even though I was going to install Lubix torpedoes I had bought ), but why is this? Is it because Dayan or whatever started putting them in, or what? Thanks.


 
You just found out it comes with anchors because it just started coming woth anchors


----------



## Riley (Jan 8, 2012)

I just realized, that the box the guhong came with says "Da Yan 5-Zhanchi". I tried putting a piece from my Zhanchi into the guhong I got and it fit perfectly, where as in to my other guhong, it did not fit. Do you think you may have accidentally sent a Zhanchi instead of a Guhong?


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Riley said:


> I just realized, that the box the guhong came with says "Da Yan 5-Zhanchi". I tried putting a piece from my Zhanchi into the guhong I got and it fit perfectly, where as in to my other guhong, it did not fit. Do you think you may have accidentally sent a Zhanchi instead of a Guhong?


 
Did the cube have torpedoes?


----------



## Riley (Jan 8, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Did the cube have torpedoes?


 
Yea the cube that I got came with torpedoes, but if you look up, theZcuber said that Dayan started putting torpedoes in.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 8, 2012)

In a GuHong VII. If it's not specified at a VII, it probably isn't.

Also, does the edge have "wings" on it? If it does, it's a ZhanChi


----------



## aaronb (Jan 9, 2012)

I ordered a One Handed Zhanchi a while ago and loved it. I just ordered an Alpha V, and it got here in one business day! I suppose New York to Maine isn't a terribly long trip, but I am still impressed. I love the store, the prices, and just about everything about it.

...Although, Phil must have been tired when he stickered my cube. Apparently, when white is on top and green if on front, orange is on the right side....and I thought I was a nub  But seriously, buy from this shop, it is amazing.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jan 9, 2012)

The only thing needed for this shop is a timer.


----------



## TheChriskage (Jan 9, 2012)

aaronb said:


> ...Although, Phil must have been tired when he stickered my cube. Apparently, when white is on top and green if on front, orange is on the left side....and I thought I was a nub  But seriously, buy from this shop, it is amazing.



This is the normal way to sticker cubes..


----------



## gbcuber (Jan 9, 2012)

Got my zhanchi silk today! Thank you Phil, it is an amazing cube and is definitely my main now. I did have to tighten it a bit, but that definitely isn't a huge problem.


----------



## aaronb (Jan 9, 2012)

TheChriskage said:


> This is the normal way to sticker cubes..


 
*Right side, I meant.....Pretty sad, that I can't tell my left from right. 

Also, my whole family was confused over the whole "cooler than a guy" line on that business card you give with the order.  It made me laugh.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 9, 2012)

I ordered a cube from here last November and it's still not here. Bit worried :/ (we have spoken to them but I just wanted to say this)
Edit: not quite, read post below...


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 9, 2012)

> I ordered a cube from here last November and it's still not here. Bit worried :/ (we have spoken to them but I just wanted to say this)



I don't mean to be rude, but you never ordered anything. You told somebody else to order something for you and he hasn't followed up with us. Perhaps you can check with him? Our last correspondence ended with him leaving us alone after he promised to update us about his situation. 

We're trying to help you, but you have to understand it's a bit awkward to coordinate an international order with two other people. Our best recommendation is to contact your friend to see what's up.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, I've suspected by I don't like to assume. Ive talked to him but yeah you're right I better find out exactly what's happened.

He left you alone? He told me he sent you a message about the postage and you haven't replied. Damn. As I said I don't like to jump to conclusions but it's getting suspicious. If what I think could've happened happened, many many apologies to you guys... And leaves me extremely angry at him.

EDIT: sent you a PM.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 11, 2012)

If I order a Guhong, do I get a v1 or v2?


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 11, 2012)

You will get a V1. We are currently looking into V2s. We do not have them in stock yet.


----------



## Riley (Jan 11, 2012)

Riley said:


> Thanks for another great order, and the extra torpedo. (I forgot about that myself) Anyway, on the Guhong, I just found it comes with torpedoes. I've bought guhongs from other stores and they didn't come with torpedoes. I'm not angry about this (even though I was going to install Lubix torpedoes I had bought ), but why is this? Is it because Dayan or whatever started putting them in, or what? Thanks.





Riley said:


> I just realized, that the box the guhong came with says "Da Yan 5-Zhanchi". I tried putting a piece from my Zhanchi into the guhong I got and it fit perfectly, where as in to my other guhong, it did not fit. Do you think you may have accidentally sent a Zhanchi instead of a Guhong?



Umm... do you think I could trade in the cube I got (I'm 99% sure it's a Zhanchi) for the Guhong? The only thing is, is that this cube was lubed with your service...


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 13, 2012)

> Hey Phil, since I've taught you nearly all you know about OH, do you want to give me a discount on the Silk???



lol just saw this. Beat me in OH at a comp first and we'll talk.


----------



## Czery (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey Phil.
Do you happen to stock on replacement guhong parts? 
I bought a DIY kit some time ago from this obscure shop online. They gave me a melted core and left out a center. 
Doy.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jan 15, 2012)

Just got my Zhanchi Silk a few days ago.  It easily beats my original Zhanchi by a mile. But i am curious to what mods you did on it as i can't find any differences on the edges and corners.


----------



## Piebomb (Jan 16, 2012)

Are you going to stock the shengshou 6x6 soon?


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 24, 2012)

Just got word from out contacts in China. The ShengShou 6x6 will be up soon.

We are also getting GuHong V2s.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 30, 2012)

When will you be stocking the GuHong v2s? I will order a few as soon as you get them.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Jan 31, 2012)

Where in the city is the store?


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 31, 2012)

Manhattan. I see that you are in Jersey. We typically ship to there in 2 days.

Our new set of Guhong V2s are on the way as I type this message. There will, of course, also be a customized model of it.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting one of your zhanchis for 2H. Would you recommend the silk or the OH? I would lean towards the OH because my ultimate lubix Zhanchi feels like silk, but I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Noahaha. 

Both are usable for 2H. Even though the OH ZhanChi was intended for OH, many people use it for 2H. However, I think for comparison purposes (with the Lubix ZhanChi) getting a ZhanChi Silk would be better. I own a Lubix ZhanChi and from my experience, the Silk is much softer than the Lubix ZhanChi, a cube I would describe as "rigid". The ZhanChi Silk feels slightly gummy, soft and controllable. The Lubix ZhanChi is slightly quicker and snappier.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 31, 2012)

Rather impressed with the shipping! I know it came in the normal time, but very fast shipping! And loving my new 2x2. Mine broke 10 minutes after I ordered the new one...


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 31, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Hello Noahaha.
> 
> Both are usable for 2H. Even though the OH ZhanChi was intended for OH, many people use it for 2H. However, I think for comparison purposes (with the Lubix ZhanChi) getting a ZhanChi Silk would be better. I own a Lubix ZhanChi and from my experience, the Silk is much softer than the Lubix ZhanChi, a cube I would describe as "rigid". The ZhanChi Silk feels slightly gummy, soft and controllable. The Lubix ZhanChi is slightly quicker and snappier.



Thanks for the input. I guess I don't know what "silk" feels like after all if the Lubix Zhanchi is considered snappy. I'm still deciding, but I probably won't order for about a month, so no big deal. Can't wait to get some good deals on big cubes though.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 31, 2012)

Sure, take your time. If you have any questions just post here, send us an email or send me a personal message on this forum.

On the subject of big cubes, we will have the ShengShou 6x6 really soon.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 2, 2012)

No Guhong v2 yet? I'm ordering tonight...


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 2, 2012)

They are on the way as we speak. I will let you know as soon as they are in stock.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 4, 2012)

I think I'm going to buy a silk Zhanchi for 2H and an F-II for OH since I have small hands. Do you think you could tension and lube the F-II for OH for me?


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 4, 2012)

Absolutely. You can request stuff with a comment when you place an order.


----------



## aaronb (Feb 4, 2012)

I sent an email, but since you're on, I'll ask here. When do you expect the ShengShou 5x5s to be back in stock/arrive?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

How much would it cost for a White Zhanchi Silk with a White Cube Half Bright Set on it?

(Do you guys do that? Or no?)


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 4, 2012)

> I sent an email, but since you're on, I'll ask here. When do you expect the ShengShou 5x5s to be back in stock/arrive?



They should be here early next week. They are on the way.



> How much would it cost for a White Zhanchi Silk with a White Cube Half Bright Set on it?



Are you talking about this: http://cubesmith.com/3x3whthfbrt.jpg


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Are you talking about this: http://cubesmith.com/3x3whthfbrt.jpg


 
Yeah.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 8, 2012)

GuHong v2s, ShengShou 6x6 and ShengShou 5x5 (restock) arrived. Will be listed very soon.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 8, 2012)

Yo. Restocked 5x5s. ShengShou 6x6 and GuHong v2 are now up:

6x6: http://thecubicle.us/shengshou-p-48.html
GuHong: http://thecubicle.us/dayan-guhong-p-47.html

a cool GuHong v2 coming up.


----------



## ressMox (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow...I just ordered a bunch of new cubes a few days ago from another store but the overwhelming amount of good reviews have me considering buy more =/

Regardless, bookied for further reference. Also, I'm not sure if I missed it in my skimming of the thread, but I couldn't seem a find a clear response as to whether or not we could get them pre-stickered with cubesmith stickers if we paid for them. Will be buying some cubes once my self-control wears out.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 9, 2012)

You can get them pre-stickered with cubesmith stickers. You just have to specify exactly what you want. 

The option isn't on the site because the company doesn't hold large quantities of cubesmith products. It's more of a special case. If we don't have what you are asking for, we can order it directly from cubesmith and sticker it for you. The price is negotiated when you make the request.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 13, 2012)

One thing I have to say about the Zhanchi Silk: the cube was extremely over-lubricated. It's one thing to have enough lube, it's another when it's literally slipping out of my hands when I'm merely holding it.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 13, 2012)

Phil, do you think you might be able to sell me a Guhong v2 and a WitTwo at MIT spring? If not, I'll just order them from your site.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 13, 2012)

If you order from the site we can deliver it in person at MIT spring. How does that sound?


----------



## CoryThigpen (Feb 13, 2012)

That's my plan. I'll track you down, Phil. Thanks.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 14, 2012)

Is it possible for you to stock speedstacks timers?
because I wanna buy a version 1 (version 2 is too expensive and doesn't have too many more features that I need)
it's fine if you can't btw
thanks


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 15, 2012)

PM sent.

Also, we have now officially gone electronic!

This means no more handwriting on labels. Also, free tracking. Cool guy.

Edit: we will still draw dinosaurs on request though.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 16, 2012)

Modded GuHong II is pretty sexy.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 16, 2012)

Are you planning on stocking any Square-1s or Pyraminxes in the near-ish future?


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 16, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Also, we have now officially gone electronic!
> 
> ...


 
um about how long does your shipping usually take?
I live kinda near San Francisco, California.
Could I just get a rough estimate?


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 17, 2012)

> Are you planning on stocking any Square-1s or Pyraminxes in the near-ish future?



Will look into today.



> um about how long does your shipping usually take?
> I live kinda near San Francisco, California.
> Could I just get a rough estimate?



3-5 days once the package leaves our hands. If your order doesn't contain any custom cubes, the order will either go out the day it was placed or the next day. If it contains custom cubes, it will take an extra day or two.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 20, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Will look into today.


 
Cool.  I told my dad I would wait to buy a 5x5 on the hope that this store will stock a Sq-1 and Pyraminx (I was really impressed with how fast my 2x2 and 4x4 got here, and I know I can trust this store).


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 21, 2012)

Sq-1 and Pyraminx are being stocked as we speak. I will let you know once they arrive.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 21, 2012)

We have some new stuff!

*a cool GuHong v2*: http://thecubicle.us/cool-guhong-p-49.html

*Cube Upgrade Service*: http://thecubicle.us/cube-upgrade-service-c-31.html

The Cube Upgrade Service will turn improve your regular 3x3s using the specifications of our custom cubes. We also have an option where we improve the performance of any 3x3. Very good for cubes you have just chillin and sitting around.

We will also roll out some cool apparel in the near future.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 22, 2012)

Just curious, Is the cube upgrade service limited to 3x3s? Cause it'd be great if I could get my megaminx to feel even 1/3 as great as my Zhanchi Silk does even about a month after I got it. xD



a small kitten said:


> *We will also roll out some cool apparel in the near future.*


 
lol, definitely buying a shirt and/or hoodie(if you have them).


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 22, 2012)

We are currently just staying with 3x3s. I can't pretend to know much about modding and improving megaminxes. I will look into getting better at it. If you want me to take a look at it though, perhaps we can meet up at a comp? I can take a look and suggest improvements for free.

There will be an awesome surprise with the apparel.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 22, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> We are currently just staying with 3x3s. I can't pretend to know much about modding and improving megaminxes


 
Coulda fooled me.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for the cubes, Phil. The WitTwo and Guhong II were both great out of the box. I'm definitely going to use them at Newark.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 28, 2012)

Speaking of adding more cubes... any possibility of selling modded SS 5x5s? Haha. I'd try it myself but I'm kind of awful at modding, and plus I don't really have a good place to do any kind of sanding-type work while I'm at college.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 28, 2012)

It's a possibility. I have to do a little more research. If everything looks good, then it should be no problem.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello everyone.

Along with many other stores, we are experiencing PayPal issues. a cool guy will set up an alternate payment system as soon as possible. We apologize for any inconvenience this situation may have caused.


----------



## cubelover111 (Mar 3, 2012)

When will you stock lingyun v2?


----------



## CheesePuffs (Mar 3, 2012)

What makes a guhong v2 a cool guhong v2. And could you sticker a cube with cubesmith chrome stickers and send the factory stickers in a bag?


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 3, 2012)

CheesePuffs said:


> What makes a guhong v2 a cool guhong v2?


 
They make it about 20% cooler.


----------



## ressMox (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey Phil, have you guys sorted out the payment problem as of yet? Probably gonna pick up some stuff during the next week or so, once payments sorted.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 5, 2012)

CheesePuffs said:


> What makes a guhong v2 a cool guhong v2?


 
They harness the "cool" power of A Cool Guy and inject it into the cube in liquid form.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Mar 5, 2012)

CheesePuffs said:


> What makes a guhong v2 a cool guhong v2.


They make the guhong v2 about 20% cooler by injecting the cool power of a cool guy in liquid form all in 10 seconds flat.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 6, 2012)

ressMox said:


> Hey Phil, have you guys sorted out the payment problem as of yet? Probably gonna pick up some stuff during the next week or so, once payments sorted.


 
I'm more interested in the potential stocking of a Pyraminx and Sq-1. xD


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 6, 2012)

> When will you stock lingyun v2?



We do not have any plans to stock them officially. If you want one, pm me and we can discuss.



> What makes a guhong v2 a cool guhong v2.



48pt edge mod and corner base rounding. The cube comes fully lubed and tensioned. 



> And could you sticker a cube with cubesmith chrome stickers and send the factory stickers in a bag?



We do not have any sort of Cubesmith products. We can special order them for you but you will have to pay for them.



> Hey Phil, have you guys sorted out the payment problem as of yet? Probably gonna pick up some stuff during the next week or so, once payments sorted.



a cool guy is currently looking into the problem. Verdes hit everyone pretty hard. We will update everyone as soon as we are 100% again.



> I'm more interested in the potential stocking of a Pyraminx and Sq-1. xD



Our new stock of Pyraminx and Sq-1 are on their way. We still have to sort out the payment issues before we can sell anything though.


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 6, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> a cool guy is currently looking into the problem. Verdes hit everyone pretty hard. We will update everyone as soon as we are 100% again.


 
What is the deal with the verdes thing? did they just go after any store that sells v-cube KO's? How are they allowed to mess with your payment, as in what gives them the authority?
I'm just curious


----------



## CheesePuffs (Mar 6, 2012)

About the custom order do I pay for the price of the sticker set or the price o f the stickers + shipping from cubesmith


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 6, 2012)

> About the custom order do I pay for the price of the sticker set or the price o f the stickers + shipping from cubesmith



The price of the stickers and shipping from cubesmith. We will put the stickers on for you.



> What is the deal with the verdes thing? did they just go after any store that sells v-cube KO's? How are they allowed to mess with your payment, as in what gives them the authority?
> I'm just curious



Technically, it isn't _our _payment. It's Paypal. We don't own Paypal. They just sent us notice for account freeze. This would have been fine but they are not responding to our emails trying to cure the issue. We are currently looking into a Paypal alternate.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Mar 6, 2012)

What d you lube your cubes with?


----------



## ressMox (Mar 6, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> We do not have any sort of Cubesmith products. We can special order them for you but you will have to pay for them.


I'll need some cubesmith stuff with my order. Then again, if you don't have in stock I'll just order and resticker myself.




a small kitten said:


> a cool guy is currently looking into the problem. Verdes hit everyone pretty hard. We will update everyone as soon as we are 100% again.


Kk, thanks, but how did Verdes manage to stop you guys from making Paypal transactions?  And why?


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe you can start selling t-shirts.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 6, 2012)

Our t-shirts are currently in the making.


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all, a cool guy here. The payment system at thecubicle.us has been facing some issues in the past week, but they should now be resolved. Please let either a s k or myself know if you are still experiencing issues with the new payment system. We can be reached most directly at [email protected].


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 6, 2012)

New payment system has been tested. It works like a cool guy. 

Just received tracking information on our stock of Sq-1 and Pyraminx. Should be here in 2-3 days.


----------



## maxyso (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey how long does it take to do the silks and ship after i order and also ru guys gonna get the ss 7x7?


----------



## lordblendi (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi!

I would like to order during the last week of march, but I saw that you don't have any SS 6x6 in stock. I want to order one SS 6x6 (white, not sure yet), and five SS 5x5 (3 white and 2 black ones). When will you have SS 6x6 in your stock? And about how long is the shipping to Budapest, Hungary?

Thanks,
Nóra


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Nóra. We have just contacted our wholesaler about the 6x6. Our restock should arrive in 7-10 days. We will announce when we restock. 

Shipping to Hungary should be about 1-2 weeks.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 13, 2012)

Yo people. Later today, our new stock of Pyraminx and Sq-1 will be added to our inventory.

Also, we will be having a *Pi day sale (3/14/2012, tomorrow)*

For every pair of DIY kits (the kits don't have to be of the same model) you purchase, you will receive a $3.14 coupon. This coupon can be applied to any future purchase.

This sale starts 12:00AM EST on 3/14/2012 and ends on 11:59PM EST on the same day.


----------



## lordblendi (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice, thanks! I hope you won't run out of 5x5 then


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Mar 13, 2012)

My order for the SS 4X4 and 6X6 came in last Thursday. Thanks to thecubicle.us, your shipping to Canada deal is awesome. You will definitely be getting more business from me in the future. Hoping you guys can stock the SS 8X8 soon!!?!?


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 14, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Yo people. Later today, our new stock of Pyraminx and Sq-1 will be added to our inventory.


 
Yayayay!!! Thanks for stocking these  By later today, do you mean within the next 4 hours or so? I might try to get my dad to buy both of these and a 5x5


----------



## ressMox (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey Phil, my cubes came today!

I'm pretty happy with all of them. The SS V3 is actually a lot better out of box than I expected, since the SS cubes I usually get are horrible out of box. I had to slightly adjust the tensions on the Silk since I like my cubes a but more on the loose side, but now it's amazing. And I mean very slightly.

Also, thanks to a cool guy for his great artistic abilities.


Spoiler











Definitely ordering from you guys again.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 15, 2012)

Ohmygod. QJ Pyra for $8? Mf8 Sq-1 for $10? Phil, I love you.

What version is the Sq1? I'm getting it regardless, I just want to know. 

Dammit my dad better get home before I go to sleep tonight.

EDIT : Aww damn. I wanted a white 5x5 but you're out of stock D: Oh well, black will suffice.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 15, 2012)

It is the one with the ball core.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Mar 15, 2012)

Can we get the guhong v2 in DIY from?


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 15, 2012)

We not currently have DIYs of GuHong v2s.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 15, 2012)

Phil,

Did you receive an order, like 5 minutes ago? I (my dad) ordered 3 things using the option that said PayPal. On the page that said "Your order has been processed!" it also said something about how if we used that Special Payment whatever thing we had to contact you at support.cubicle.us. But on the homepage it says the payment system should be working. Bottom line, is my order paid for? My dad really has no idea what he's doing. xD

Thanks,
J.C.


----------



## maxyso (Mar 16, 2012)

Ru guys gonna stock a 7x7 cuz I want one and u guys have good service


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 16, 2012)

We are talking to one of our wholesalers about it.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 19, 2012)

Once again, I am astounded at how quickly my order arrived! Thanks so much, kitten and cool guy!


----------



## ANewCuber (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey guys,
Im just wondering about the differences from the Dayan Zhanchi Silk and the Lubix Ultimate Zhanchi. Which one is better?


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 20, 2012)

The two cubes feel different. The Lubix ZhanChi is snappier and clicky. It's also slightly faster. The Silk is softer and quiet. The mods done of them are different as well. I own a Lubix ZhanChi and as far as I know, it has a 48pt edge mod and is thoroughly lubed with Lubix. The Silk has a steeper 48pt edge mod, corner base rounding and a CPM. It is thoroughly lubed with a mix of Traxxas and shock oil. 

The price is about the same with the Lubix ZhanChi being slightly more expensive if you count shipping. In terms of performance, both cubes feel great in their own way. 

As the owner of TheCubicle, I can tell you that we honor specific requests for modding. You can specify tensions and to a certain extent, how you want the cube to feel.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks to everyone at the cubicle! My order arrived quikly and your customer service is amazing.


----------



## ANewCuber (Mar 20, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> The two cubes feel different. The Lubix ZhanChi is snappier and clicky. It's also slightly faster. The Silk is softer and quiet. The mods done of them are different as well. I own a Lubix ZhanChi and as far as I know, it has a 48pt edge mod and is thoroughly lubed with Lubix. The Silk has a steeper 48pt edge mod, corner base rounding and a CPM. It is thoroughly lubed with a mix of Traxxas and shock oil.
> 
> The price is about the same with the Lubix ZhanChi being slightly more expensive if you count shipping. In terms of performance, both cubes feel great in their own way.
> 
> As the owner of TheCubicle, I can tell you that we honor specific requests for modding. You can specify tensions and to a certain extent, how you want the cube to feel.


 
Thanks
Probably will be getting the Zhanchi Silk
BTW what do u lube the cubes with?


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 20, 2012)

As mentioned in my previous post, we mainly use Traxxas and a mix of shock oils of varying viscosities. We also use Maru if it is necessary.

As a side note: we will be adding the *Type C IV* to our inventory soon.


----------



## scrubofcubes (Mar 21, 2012)

If I ordered two cubes, one regular and one DIY would it get to manhattan by monday? Thanks


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 21, 2012)

PM sent. We are in Manhattan as well


----------



## s3rzz (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you again Cubicle. Just got the order today, super quick service and great prices.


----------



## lordblendi (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi, when will you restock the white ss 5x5? i cant wait to get my order


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 25, 2012)

The White ss 5x5 (and a few other things) are on their way. Our site will be updated when they arrive.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Mar 25, 2012)

I ordered a DIY zhanchi and a silk on Friday night. About how long will it take for the order to reach Bergen County, NJ?
Thanks


----------



## thackernerd (Mar 25, 2012)

Dang it! I was going to buy about 100$ worth of cubes from you, but my parents only let me buy from stores that have paypal.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 25, 2012)

thackernerd said:


> Dang it! I was going to buy about 100$ worth of cubes from you, but my parents only let me buy from stores that have paypal.


 
Well then tell your parents that they're dumb because this is literally the best store.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 25, 2012)

> I ordered a DIY zhanchi and a silk on Friday night. About how long will it take for the order to reach Bergen County, NJ?
> Thanks



I would guess Thursday. 



> Dang it! I was going to buy about 100$ worth of cubes from you, but my parents only let me buy from stores that have paypal.



We have PayPal. I sent you a PM about it.


----------



## scrubofcubes (Mar 25, 2012)

My shipment came extremely quickly, the guhong v2 moves like a dream and my DIY zhanchi is all here, Thanks for the great service, and great prices! Once I'm content with my 3x3 skills, I'll be sure to buy bigger puzzles from your store. Thanks again


----------



## pi.cubed (Mar 26, 2012)

Do you have an estimate for when 4 cubes, including a Silk, would arrive in Sydney, Australia?

Thanks.


----------



## Kurbitur (Mar 26, 2012)

Will you stock some stickers?


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 26, 2012)

> Do you have an estimate for when 4 cubes, including a Silk, would arrive in Sydney, Australia?
> 
> Thanks.



International shipping times are harder to estimate. The custom cube in your order is being made right now and your order should be shipped very soon. I would imagine 1-2 weeks (learning more towards 2 weeks) to Sydney.



> Will you stock some stickers?



We have ordinary DaYan stickers. If you place an order we can add some of those for free. We don't have any current plans on stocking Cubesmith products.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 26, 2012)

*Yo. Free Stuff Alert.*

We are sponsoring a YouTube contest with convinsa. Here's the video + link:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vGbuewjKIJ8

The free prizes:

1 winner gets to choose any cube they want from our store. 

5 winners get to pick any one of the 5 puzzles (Wit 2 2x2, ZhanChi, GuHong v2, ShengShou 4x4, ShengShou 5x5). 

20 Winners will receive a 10% off discount coupon

Everyone else receives a 5% off discount coupon for participating


----------



## pi.cubed (Mar 27, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> International shipping times are harder to estimate. The custom cube in your order is being made right now and your order should be shipped very soon. I would imagine 1-2 weeks (learning more towards 2 weeks) to Sydney.


Ah thanks. That makes sense.


a small kitten said:


> We are sponsoring a YouTube contest with convinsa. Here's the video + link:


 
Awesome!


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 27, 2012)

You guys getting Dayan MF8 4x4s anytime soon?


----------



## aaronb (Mar 27, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> *Yo. Free Stuff Alert.*
> 
> We are sponsoring a YouTube contest with convinsa. Here's the video + link:
> 
> ...


 
So, if I have bought some things from your store before, but my dad made the account, since he has the PayPal account, would I also have to make an account at thecubicle.us to participate? Thanks.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 27, 2012)

> You guys getting Dayan MF8 4x4s anytime soon?



We don't have any immediate plans but I can look into it. I'll contact one of the wholesalers.



> So, if I have bought some things from your store before, but my dad made the account, since he has the PayPal account, would I also have to make an account at thecubicle.us to participate? Thanks.



No. If you have an account, then you have already completed that portion of the entry.


----------



## lordblendi (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi! Sorry for asking it again, but when can you ship my cubes? I have to bring some of those cubes abroad for Zune Open, and I hope, they'll arrive before it


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 27, 2012)

The cubes are on the way from our ShengShou wholesaler. We will ship them as soon as they reach us. Not a minute will be wasted. I hope they can get to your place as quick as possible as well, but our wholesaler's shipping speed is not exactly in our control.


----------



## lordblendi (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, thanks. Just i read this on your website: "The GuHong v2, ShengShou 6x6, and ShengShou 5x5 (restock) cubes are here." and that's why i asked


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 27, 2012)

That is an old announcement. We will make a new announcement that will apply to our new restocking as soon as we get it. I will also as a cool guy to include dates on future announcements so they do not confuse.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 28, 2012)

Paypal got us again. We are currently trying to resolve the issue. Updates will be provided as they come.


----------



## thackernerd (Mar 29, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Paypal got us again. We are currently trying to resolve the issue. Updates will be provided as they come.


 

Any luck?


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 2, 2012)

If I bought a witwo and chose standard lube ($0.50), about how long would the lube last? Ex. ~20-30 solves per day. Last a week? A month? A year? Longer?
Thanks.


----------



## lordblendi (Apr 2, 2012)

Any news about SS 5x5? It seems my package wont be here before Zune :/


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 3, 2012)

> If I bought a witwo and chose standard lube ($0.50), about how long would the lube last? Ex. ~20-30 solves per day. Last a week? A month? A year? Longer?
> Thanks.



I don't have exact figures because I haven't tried it myself. I'd imagine between a week and a month? Eventually, you have to 



> Any news about SS 5x5? It seems my package wont be here before Zune :/



The shipment to our store has been shipped from China last week. We will send your stuff as soon as the cubes reach us.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 3, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> I don't have exact figures because I haven't tried it myself. I'd imagine between a week and a month? Eventually, you have to



Ok. thanks.


----------



## ANewCuber (Apr 3, 2012)

Whats the difference between standard lube and complete internal lube?


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 6, 2012)

Another happy customer.

My cubes arrived on Tuesday. That was the 7th business day since I ordered them, which is really fast from New York to Australia, especially considering there was a modded cube in there too!
All the cubes were great straight out of the box, and the Silk is amazing. I asked to have it slightly clickier than normal and it is actually the perfect clickiness for me. I got a drawing of a dinosaur which was awesome and the business card is also really cool.

The only problem I had was with the USPS tracking. Four days after it arrived, the USPS tracking still says that it is at a sorting facility in Jamaica, NY, which it was processed through on March 28th.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow. I didn't expect shipping to Australia would be that quick. Sorry about the tracking. It's a bit out of our control. I have no clue why they don't update more often. Apparently, it only updates when it crosses customs.

*Also, our new shipment of big cubes has arrived. For everyone with processing orders, your stuff will be packed in a few minutes and shipped tomorrow morning. Sorry for the wait. *


----------



## thackernerd (Apr 7, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Wow. I didn't expect shipping to Australia would be that quick. Sorry about the tracking. It's a bit out of our control. I have no clue why they don't update more often. Apparently, it only updates when it crosses customs.
> 
> *Also, our new shipment of big cubes has arrived. For everyone with processing orders, your stuff will be packed in a few minutes and shipped tomorrow morning. Sorry for the wait. *


 
Do you think you could make a quick first impressions video on the Shengshou 7x7? I think I might get one but I want to make sure it doesn't suck first.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 7, 2012)

We didn't get those yet. I was referring to the 5s and the 6s. We are getting the 7x7 soon though. I can definitely make a quick video. 

Speaking of videos, I will try to make one of the WitLong this weekend. We got those and they are really interesting.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Apr 7, 2012)

You guys at the cubicle are in luck. I recently bought a zhanchi silk, it WAS amazing. Last night at a baseball game, after telling him not to, my sister's ***** friend rips it out of my hands and proceeds to attempt to scramble it. My worst nightmare became a reality. The cube exploded due to the violent nature of his scrambling. Because of the lube they were covered in, every piece was covered in the dirt of the dugout. After many attempts to clean and relube it, it is horrendous. I will order a new one sune.


----------



## Vipervenom9 (Apr 7, 2012)

I do like small kittens.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 7, 2012)

Foster Conklin said:


> You guys at the cubicle are in luck. I recently bought a zhanchi silk, it WAS amazing. Last night at a baseball game, after telling him not to, my sister's ***** friend rips it out of my hands and proceeds to attempt to scramble it. My worst nightmare became a reality. The cube exploded due to the violent nature of his scrambling. Because of the lube they were covered in, every piece was covered in the dirt of the dugout. After many attempts to clean and relube it, it is horrendous. I will order a new one sune.


 
ooooh
that sucks.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 7, 2012)

Yo guys we have the WitLong: http://thecubicle.us/type-witlong-p-58.html


----------



## scrubofcubes (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey thecubicle, I am thinking of buying a shengshou 4x4 v3 from your site, is paypal working?

Thanks


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm going to buy modded zhanchis soon. I hope it comes with the zhanchi card... my current ones didn't -_- Iwant them just for having them...


----------



## lordblendi (Apr 9, 2012)

Are you planning to sell some stickers in the future? I would like to buy some Z stickers, but I heard bad reviews about 51morefun.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 9, 2012)

> Hey thecubicle, I am thinking of buying a shengshou 4x4 v3 from your site, is paypal working?



PayPal is not working. They refused to work with us in resolving a dispute. Very sorry for the inconvenience. If you want to know more about payment options, email [email protected]. a cool guy will fill you (haha) in. 



> I'm going to buy modded zhanchis soon. I hope it comes with the zhanchi card... my current ones didn't -_- Iwant them just for having them...



Great. We usually don't include cards, but if you request a card in your order comment, we can throw one in. I noticed in your signature that none of your ZhanChis came with cards. If you would like, we can also give you cards for all your ZhanChis. Just tell us how many.



> Are you planning to sell some stickers in the future? I would like to buy some Z stickers, but I heard bad reviews about 51morefun.



We do not have any immediate plans, but I will ask one of the wholesalers.

*Updates*
- Another order has been placed to restock our recent "out of stock" items. Restocking should take about 10 days if things go smoothly.
- We will be stocking shock fluid and Traxxas very soon.
- Our contest with Convinsa will be ending soon. 

Any legitimate entry will automatically receive an automatic 5% discount on any order. Free cubes will be given to winners.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Cubicle, on your site where you can buy spare parts, for the Guhong V2 corners, does it mean get all 3 corner thirds to make an entire cubie, or get one corner third?


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi JohnLaurain. You get all the parts that compose the entire cubie. Getting a third of a corner would be evil and we're not evil. We are a small kitten and a cool guy


----------



## JohnLaurain (Apr 10, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Hi JohnLaurain. You get all the parts that compose the entire cubie. Getting a third of a corner would be evil and we're not evil. We are a small kitten and a cool guy


 
Oh, I only needed one corner third, and I really hate having extra parts, so could I use the other option to just get one corner third?


----------



## justkidin123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey. When will the A V's in black be in stock? i ordered it when they were in stock but 2 days later you guys changed it and i didnt get a shipping e-mail..


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 11, 2012)

> Oh, I only needed one corner third, and I really hate having extra parts, so could I use the other option to just get one corner third?



Yes. Just select "other" and specify in order comments. We will follow your instructions.


----------



## Punjisticks (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah! I just ordered a white shengshou! I will love you guys forever if it comes in by friday of next week


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 11, 2012)

> Yeah! I just ordered a white shengshou! I will love you guys forever if it comes in by friday of next week



Yeah! Then prepare to love us forever 

We'll get it out as soon as possible.


----------



## thackernerd (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you have any idea when the shengshou 7x7 is going to be in stock?


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 11, 2012)

I would say about 10 days. a cool guy is finalizing the order this minute.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 12, 2012)

What is its projected price?


----------



## gavnasty (Apr 13, 2012)

How long does it usually take to ship to California? I order a Memory cube about 2 weeks ago, and it hasn't arrived yet. I don't mind waiting, but I was just expecting it not to take as long seeing as you guys are based in NYC.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 13, 2012)

> What is its projected price?



Will release this soon.



> How long does it usually take to ship to California? I order a Memory cube about 2 weeks ago, and it hasn't arrived yet. I don't mind waiting, but I was just expecting it not to take as long seeing as you guys are based in NYC.



It usually takes 3-5 days to ship to California. Your circumstance is different because you ordered when the AVs were out of stock. When the AVs get back into stock (soon) we will mod your cube and ship it as quickly as we can.


----------



## gavnasty (Apr 14, 2012)

Ah, okay. Didn't notice they were out of stock when I ordered.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, sorry about the inconvenience. We're expecting a restock very soon. We will waste no time getting your cube to you when our restock comes.


----------



## ANewCuber (Apr 14, 2012)

If i send u a ss 5x5, will u do the world record mod on it?


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 14, 2012)

We are actually working on perfecting that so we can sell pre-modded 5x5s. This will be out in 1-2 weeks. When we introduce these cubes we will also have an upgrade service where you can send if your cube to be modded. We already do this for 3x3s.


----------



## ANewCuber (Apr 14, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> We are actually working on perfecting that so we can sell pre-modded 5x5s. This will be out in 1-2 weeks. When we introduce these cubes we will also have an upgrade service where you can send if your cube to be modded. We already do this for 3x3s.


 
ok thx. ill probably send it in when the service guide is introduced.


----------



## scrubofcubes (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey, just ordered a shengshou 4x4 v3 and paid with my debit card. Hope it went through. Thanks for the great website!


----------



## Punjisticks (Apr 14, 2012)

White shengshou came in in perfect condition, I officially love you guys  Looking forward to ordering a 5x5 off you guys once I master 4x4


----------



## Divineskulls (Apr 14, 2012)

I would love to be able to buy a pre-modded 5x5, I tried to mod mine, but I suck at modding anything other than Dayan 3x3s and 4x4s. T.T


----------



## thackernerd (Apr 15, 2012)

When is the Shengshou 7x7 going to be instock? I need to make an order and it needs to be here by Friday.


----------



## scrubofcubes (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey the cubicle, i ordered a white shengshou 4x4 with standard lubing, I can PM you the order number if you need it. Could you by any chance send a zhanchi box with that? In my last order there was a DIY zhanchi which didn't come with a box, and I was just wondering if you could include one with my order this time. Thanks again!


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 15, 2012)

> When is the Shengshou 7x7 going to be instock? I need to make an order and it needs to be here by Friday.



I would love to get the cubes to you as soon as I can but there's nothing we can do about it when our restock is in transit. We'll keep everyone updated.



> Hey the cubicle, i ordered a white shengshou 4x4 with standard lubing, I can PM you the order number if you need it. Could you by any chance send a zhanchi box with that? In my last order there was a DIY zhanchi which didn't come with a box, and I was just wondering if you could include one with my order this time. Thanks again!



Yes, of course. Just email [email protected] with the order number and the box will be included in the order.


----------



## lordblendi (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi guys! My package arrived! I got everything, and the shipping was fast  <3!!! You're the best


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey cubicle, I'm a winner of Convinsa's contest. My username is also kirtpro on youtube and I won in the second category.
I contacted you using your contact us button on the site. I figured I should ask here aswell, how do I go about claiming my prize?


----------



## zster007 (Apr 21, 2012)

kirtpro said:


> Hey cubicle, I'm a winner of Convinsa's contest. My username is also kirtpro on youtube and I won in the second category.
> I contacted you using your contact us button on the site. I figured I should ask here aswell, how do I go about claiming my prize?



They'll email you in response to what you said in the contact form, and they will explain how to get your cube in that email.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 21, 2012)

When are you going to get the pyraminxes back in stock?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Apr 22, 2012)

Do you know when you'll have the shock oil in stock?


----------



## jblake17 (Apr 23, 2012)

Would this store sell official timers?


----------



## retep (Apr 24, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Do you know when you'll have the shock oil in stock?


I second this, I asked several days ago, the reply I got was that the shock oil and 7x7s would be in stock before May 1st but I am starting to get a little impatient...


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 25, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> When are you going to get the pyraminxes back in stock?


 
On the product page for qj pyraminx, it says that it is out of stock, but when I put it in my cart, it doesn't have the asterisks next to it. Before (a couple days ago), the qj pyraminx in my cart would have a asterisks and a note that said that you would ship them when they came into stock. So, is it out of stock or not?

Thanks.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 25, 2012)

All out of stock items will be back in stock in a few days. We will be able to track the progress of our new shipment very soon. I can give real-time updates when we get our tracking info.

We have a large variety of lubricants coming out very soon (1-2) days. 



> I second this, I asked several days ago, the reply I got was that the shock oil and 7x7s would be in stock before May 1st but I am starting to get a little impatient...



Today is April 26th. The shock oil will definitely make it before May 1st. The 7x7s will be close. If you are trying to use some sort of coupon (personal or contest), we will extend the duration so it will work on these new products. 



> On the product page for qj pyraminx, it says that it is out of stock, but when I put it in my cart, it doesn't have the asterisks next to it. Before (a couple days ago), the qj pyraminx in my cart would have a asterisks and a note that said that you would ship them when they came into stock. So, is it out of stock or not?



It is currently not in stock. We will be receiving our restock with the above-mentioned package.



> Would this store sell official timers?



Timers are not currently in our inventory. I can take a look.


----------



## lucashoule (Apr 28, 2012)

When are the white shengshou 4x4s going to be in stock? I'm hoping to have both of mine by next Friday


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 29, 2012)

We have tracking information for our new restock shipment. It will come on Monday/Tuesday. We wish to release the lube and the 7x7 at once. Those two products will be released as soon as our restock shipment comes.

For people who plan to use coupons from the Convinsa contest: The coupons will still be usable. We will extend the duration to fit your needs.


----------



## a small kitten (May 1, 2012)

Our restocking shipment has just arrived at our doorstep! a cool guy will update our website shortly. 

We will also introduce some new products!


----------



## BlueDevil (May 1, 2012)

Does this shipment include 7x7s?


----------



## a small kitten (May 1, 2012)

> Does this shipment include 7x7s?



Yes.


----------



## cubingawsumness (May 1, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Yes.


 
and pyraminxes?


----------



## thackernerd (May 1, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Yes.



How many 7x7's did you get? I need to make sure to place an order before they go out of stock.


----------



## a small kitten (May 1, 2012)

> and pyraminxes?



Yes.



> How many 7x7's did you get? I need to make sure to place an order before they go out of stock.



We are packing orders right now. Once we are finished we will update our website. We got quite a few.


----------



## a cool guy (May 1, 2012)

Hey cool guy here. ShengShou 7x7 cubes are out, and lubes will be out soon too! Check it out here!


----------



## sa11297 (May 1, 2012)

The Guhong v2 has the 7x7 picture.
EDIT: just bought some cubes, waiting for a paypal or google invoice.


----------



## thackernerd (May 2, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> The Guhong v2 has the 7x7 picture.
> EDIT: just bought some cubes, waiting for a paypal or google invoice.



He just sent me a PM that said that they don't except paypal anymore because a lot of other cube shops are having problems with it.


----------



## Jaycee (May 2, 2012)

Damn, no PayPal!? I wanted to (maybe) buy a 7x7 but now I won't be able to  My dad won't buy if he can't use PayPal.


----------



## thackernerd (May 2, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Damn, no PayPal!? I wanted to (maybe) buy a 7x7 but now I won't be able to  My dad won't buy if he can't use PayPal.


 

That's the same with me except I was getting Shengshou 4-7!


----------



## retep (May 2, 2012)

a cool guy said:


> lubes will be out soon too!


what does soon equate to in terms of hours/days/weeks? (even a rough estimate or range would be nice )


----------



## cityzach (May 2, 2012)

http://thecubicle.us/3x3-c-23.html

Why is the picture for the Guhong V2 a shengshou 7x7? lol


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (May 2, 2012)

"We will be releasing our House Lube very soon, so be sure to keep an eye out for that!"
what is the house lube?


----------



## retep (May 3, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> "We will be releasing our House Lube very soon, so be sure to keep an eye out for that!"
> what is the house lube?


 
I believe they said they would be getting traxxas and other lubes, I was under the impression they would be selling an assortment, but of course I am not very well informed, just going off something I may or may not have read...

Anyway, I am very anxious for the lube, it is what is holding up my big order from thecubicle lol, I don't want to order now and have to pay shipping later for just the lube... I was under the impression "very soon" implied within like 48 hours of putting the 7x7 up considering I thought they both came in the same shipment...


----------



## Kaboom (May 3, 2012)

It looks like they added two different lube choices - "Lubicle" House Lube and Assorted Regular Silicone Lube.


----------



## a small kitten (May 3, 2012)

We are pleased to introduce our new line of silicone-based lubricants and also our very own House Lube (“Lubicle”)! The Assorted silicone-based lubricant is just a set of regular lubes of various weights. The House Lube is a special mix I've been using on my own cubes recently. 

To celebrate the release of our new lubricants, we will have an option to fully lubricate any 3x3 with our House Lube free of charge for the next four days (until May 6, 11:59PM ET). This option will be available on the lube dropdown menu on all of our 3x3 cubes.


----------



## cubingawsumness (May 3, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> We are pleased to introduce our new line of silicone-based lubricants and also our very own House Lube (“Lubicle”)! The Assorted silicone-based lubricant is just a set of regular lubes of various weights. The House Lube is a special mix I've been using on my own cubes recently.


 
Just a question about the assorted lubes . On your scale of 1-9, about where does lubix and traxxas fall?


----------



## a small kitten (May 3, 2012)

Quite high. 8-9.


----------



## retep (May 3, 2012)

the lube was actually included on the site at a perfect time, finally placed my order, really looking forward to it! Also my order number was 666 lol...


----------



## retep (May 4, 2012)

Do you send a notification once the stuff has been shipped? just wondering cause I ordered 2 days ago and I haven't received any e-mail or other notification and from all my other orders on different sites they said the order had been processed and shipped within 24 hrs.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 4, 2012)

retep said:


> Do you send a notification once the stuff has been shipped? just wondering cause I ordered 2 days ago and I haven't received any e-mail or other notification and from all my other orders on different sites they said the order had been processed and shipped within 24 hrs.


 
I got a shipping notification when I ordered, but that may just be because it shipped within the US with USPS. I don't know what they do for orders to Canada.


----------



## MeshuggahX (May 4, 2012)

Shouldn't you be able to see the status on your order on your account?


----------



## a small kitten (May 4, 2012)

We always send notification when your items are shipped. It hasn't been updated because your package hasn't been shipped yet. It will be out today.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (May 4, 2012)

should order 669 be out today?

EDIT: never mind I got an e-mail.


----------



## retep (May 5, 2012)

Yup I got a notification when I got home from work today, bit longer than I expected but it was nice to see especially after my day at work...


----------



## gavnasty (May 9, 2012)

Just wondering, do you know how much longer it will take to restock your black A-Vs?


----------



## foolish (May 10, 2012)

Just ordered a big bunch of cubes and I'm really stoked. Your prices combined with free shipping are amazing.


----------



## chris410 (May 10, 2012)

Very fast shipping, my 7x7 arrived today, thank you!


----------



## Bob (May 10, 2012)

chris410 said:


> Very fast shipping, my 7x7 arrived today, thank you!


 
HAHA! Did the 7x7 arrive before or after E3 finally got back to you?


----------



## a small kitten (May 10, 2012)

> Just wondering, do you know how much longer it will take to restock your black A-Vs?



I don't know for sure. We have been contacting many wholesalers in attempt to figure out how to get A-Vs. Everyone seems to be having trouble. At this point, it's a bit out of our control. We'll do our best to get the A-Vs as quickly as possible. I'll keep everyone updated. 



> Just ordered a big bunch of cubes and I'm really stoked. Your prices combined with free shipping are amazing.



Cool! Saving your money is what we're all about 



> Very fast shipping, my 7x7 arrived today, thank you!



You are most welcome. Enjoy your 7x7. 



> HAHA! Did the 7x7 arrive before or after E3 finally got back to you?



haha....


----------



## sa11297 (May 10, 2012)

Did order number 665 get shipped?


----------



## chris410 (May 10, 2012)

Bob said:


> HAHA! Did the 7x7 arrive before or after E3 finally got back to you?



They responded yesterday so...they beat my order by one day. Good thing is I will eventually have a "spare" 7x7 if and when it ever arrives.

I must say that I am very impressed with this cube, it turns very nicely compared to my v7. Now, I guess I will need to order the 8x8 later on this summer.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 11, 2012)

Yay, free shipping. I'll buy what I can from you because it's so much cheaper!


----------



## sa11297 (May 12, 2012)

sa11297 said:


> Did order number 665 get shipped?


 ? I did not receive a reply to my email from a few days ago.


----------



## aaroncl (May 12, 2012)

Hey I was just wondering, how long does it take to ship to BC, Canada? I know it says 4-6 days, but it's been a week since my order was shipped and I know that it's on the other side of Canada from new york. thanks


----------



## a small kitten (May 12, 2012)

> ? I did not receive a reply to my email from a few days ago.



We update our system whenever we ship out a package. Your package was shipped two days ago. An update email should have been sent to the email account you registered. Can you check the email account you used to register on our site?



> Hey I was just wondering, how long does it take to ship to BC, Canada? I know it says 4-6 days, but it's been a week since my order was shipped and I know that it's on the other side of Canada from new york. thanks



We do not usually know exact times because there are some factors in the shipping process that we do not control. We get the range from previous experience and what our post office tells us. Also, the 4-6 days refer to business days. I would give the package a few more days. If it still does not arrive, let me know and we can inquire.


----------



## sa11297 (May 12, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> We update our system whenever we ship out a package. Your package was shipped two days ago. An update email should have been sent to the email account you registered. Can you check the email account you used to register on our site?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aaroncl (May 12, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> We do not usually know exact times because there are some factors in the shipping process that we do not control. We get the range from previous experience and what our post office tells us. Also, the 4-6 days refer to business days. I would give the package a few more days. If it still does not arrive, let me know and we can inquire.


Oh, ok. Sucks because it's friday today. Just wondering, did you tension the cubes lubed with the house lube? Also, did you lube my wittwo with the standard lube or house? thanks again!


----------



## foolish (May 12, 2012)

Wow, ordered on Thursday and already got a mail that my order has been shipped. That was fast, especially keeping in mind that I ordered a modded cube.


----------



## Outsmash (May 12, 2012)

Hey, did you get my PM?


----------



## sa11297 (May 14, 2012)

you guys should stock lingyuns or lingyun v2s. maybe even offer a custom mod.


----------



## gavnasty (May 14, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> I don't know for sure. We have been contacting many wholesalers in attempt to figure out how to get A-Vs. Everyone seems to be having trouble. At this point, it's a bit out of our control. We'll do our best to get the A-Vs as quickly as possible. I'll keep everyone updated.



Do you guys still have White A-Vs? Can I just change my order?


----------



## a small kitten (May 14, 2012)

Yes. We have white ones. Just email [email protected] with your original order number and we can change it for you.


----------



## aaroncl (May 16, 2012)

Just going to leave some feedback.
I ordered a GuHong v2 and zhanchi which were lubed free with their standard house lube, as well as a wittwo with standard lube. I received my package after around 12 days of ordering, which was alright shipping (I live in BC, Canada). Out of the box all 3 cubes were sort of sticky/covered in lube, so I had to wipe them down a bit. The cubes themselves are awesome, however since the internals are lathered in lube, I'm scared that when they pop the lube will get all dirty. I've had 2-3 pops on the zhanchi already, and my cousin popped it as well so I think it's the cube. For the guhong v2 some of the pieces don't close completely so that's kind of worrying me. On the plus side, the wittwo is amazing and way better than my v-cube 2, and it's for only 2/3 the price.

All in all, the cubes are way better than my current ones but there are just some technical issues with them. Shipping was alright.

On a side note, did you guys lube the cores/tension the cubes when they were lubed free with house lube? thanks


----------



## a small kitten (May 16, 2012)

> I ordered a GuHong v2 and zhanchi which were lubed free with their standard house lube, as well as a wittwo with standard lube. I received my package after around 12 days of ordering, which was alright shipping (I live in BC, Canada). Out of the box all 3 cubes were sort of sticky/covered in lube, so I had to wipe them down a bit. The cubes themselves are awesome, however since the internals are lathered in lube, I'm scared that when they pop the lube will get all dirty. I've had 2-3 pops on the zhanchi already, and my cousin popped it as well so I think it's the cube. For the guhong v2 some of the pieces don't close completely so that's kind of worrying me. On the plus side, the wittwo is amazing and way better than my v-cube 2, and it's for only 2/3 the price.



Have you tried tightening the ZhanChi? That usually makes a very big difference. Also, your feedback is very valuable to us. We'll continue to do what you like and work on the things you pointed out. 



> On a side note, did you guys lube the cores/tension the cubes when they were lubed free with house lube? thanks



Yes and yes. If no specific tensions are specified, I just tension the sides evenly to a medium tension.


----------



## a small kitten (May 16, 2012)

And now here's an *important announcement*, which can also be viewed on our main page. 

---
In recent weeks, we have experienced a series of mishaps that have resulted in many of our most popular cubes going out of stock. Rest assured that we are very serious about addressing this issue. In the meantime, we have implemented two new features aimed at making our customer experience fairer and more streamlined. First, we have implemented a new notification system on our product pages that displays a red Out of Stock notice when certain products are out of stock, which we feel will improve awareness for items that are not currently available. 

Also, starting today, all of our products that have one color (e.g., black or white) marked as out of stock will be marked 5% off normal price. This way, customers can purchase the available color at a discounted price and receive it normally, or purchase the out-of-stock color at a discounted price, and receive it when it is restocked. We believe this is the fairest way to deal with the out of stock situation. 

If you are currently waiting on an order that has not been shipped yet due to an item being out of stock, please contact us at [email protected] and we will handle the situation on a case-by-case basis.
---


----------



## zzomtceo (May 20, 2012)

My ssv3 arrived a while ago and it was very nice. Shipping from NY to MI was very fast.


----------



## JohnLaurain (May 21, 2012)

Finally had my dad order my SS 4x4 - SS 7x7 and the spare Guhong 2 corner. Expect an update when the package comes :3


----------



## ella_3x3 (May 21, 2012)

The first time I ordered from the cubicle was some time in April when I got some 3x3s and a 2x2, it got here (Chicago) in a week. 
I ordered a black SS 5x5 on the 15th of May and I have not yet gotten an email that my package has been shipped. 
The next day you guys put an announcement. Around *when* will you guys be restocking?


----------



## foolish (May 21, 2012)

I just got a call from home, that my package (about 10 cubes) has arrived this morning. Sadly I'm at university at the moment and won't be home till Thursday . Can't Wait to try the cubes.

anyway, very nice shipping, ordered on May 10th, got message that it has been shipped on May 11th and now it's already in Germany .

Definitely gonna recommend your shop.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (May 21, 2012)

Have you ever thought of stocking MF8 V2 megaminxes? Possibly tiled.


----------



## yoshinator (May 22, 2012)

Could you make a modding tutorial for the OH Zhanchi, I love modding things and really want one. Thanks.


----------



## soldii3runit (May 22, 2012)

Just bought the Zhanchi Silk. I live in Florida so It shouldn't take long to get here.


----------



## GeoSpeedcuber (May 22, 2012)

how many days wold take shipping of shnegshou 4x4 v3 to Brooklyn?


----------



## BlueDevil (May 22, 2012)

GeoSpeedcuber said:


> how many days wold take shipping of shnegshou 4x4 v3 to Brooklyn?


 
if you ordered it today, they'll ship it out either tonight or tomorrow (assuming it's in stock). And they ship from New York so you could get it either 1 or 2 days after they ship it out.

It'll get to you fast, don't worry


----------



## Bob (May 22, 2012)

GeoSpeedcuber said:


> how many days wold take shipping of shnegshou 4x4 v3 to Brooklyn?


 
it's coming from new york city. it will be there shortly.


----------



## JohnLaurain (May 23, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> if you ordered it today, they'll ship it out either tonight or tomorrow (assuming it's in stock). And they ship from New York so you could get it either 1 or 2 days after they ship it out.
> 
> It'll get to you fast, don't worry



You seem experienced, so I'm going to ask you a question, if you don't mind. On the order information page, will the status in the parenthesis by the order number change to shipping from processing, or does it just stay at processing? I can wait for a while, but I just want to make sure that my time estimates are accurate.


----------



## BlueDevil (May 23, 2012)

JohnLaurain said:


> You seem experienced, so I'm going to ask you a question, if you don't mind. On the order information page, will the status in the parenthesis by the order number change to shipping from processing, or does it just stay at processing? I can wait for a while, but I just want to make sure that my time estimates are accurate.



Looking back at my order, it now says "Order Number: XYZ (shipped)" so I would say yes.

Also, the website has this notice: "Since we are in the process of relocating our store, some orders placed within the last few days may take a little longer than usual to ship out. Rest assured that we are moving as quickly as possible, and that service will be restored promptly."
So it may actually take your order a little longer than normal to be shipped.


----------



## JohnLaurain (May 23, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Looking back at my order, it now says "Order Number: XYZ (shipped)" so I would say yes.
> 
> Also, the website has this notice: "Since we are in the process of relocating our store, some orders placed within the last few days may take a little longer than usual to ship out. Rest assured that we are moving as quickly as possible, and that service will be restored promptly."
> So it may actually take your order a little longer than normal to be shipped.


 
Thanks for the info man. Looks like I just missed the cut off, my order is shipped now.


----------



## soldii3runit (May 25, 2012)

Did they finish moving to new location?


----------



## anthonyB (May 26, 2012)

Just a quick question, Do you tension the cubes that you lube or do you just lube them?

OT: you're one of my favorite cubers kitten :9


----------



## aaroncl (May 26, 2012)

Well when I had them lubed, he said that if the person doesn't specify any tensioning then they will set it to a medium tension. Hope this helps


----------



## mchedlo213 (May 26, 2012)

is it US only ?


----------



## ThomasJE (May 26, 2012)

mchedlo213 said:


> is it US only ?



No. They ship anywhere.

If you stocked blindfolds, then I may place an order. I'm thinking of learning BLD, and I've heard many great things about this store. Also, Stackmat with data port. We can't get them in the UK (Speedstacks UK has been down for ages; no idea why), so I think they would be popular.


----------



## kirtpro (May 27, 2012)

Hey guys, my prize for convinsa's contest still hasn't arrived, no update on USPS tracking for about a month

edit:

also, no results on the Australia Post tracking service o.0


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 29, 2012)

What kind of wait time is on modded cubes right now? I placed an order for one of them, and I'm just curious to know a general idea of when it'll be done.


----------



## a small kitten (May 29, 2012)

> Hey guys, my prize for convinsa's contest still hasn't arrived, no update on USPS tracking for about a month
> 
> edit:
> 
> also, no results on the Australia Post tracking service o.0



I would email [email protected]

a cool guy is the one who shipped that package so he'll know what to do. 



> What kind of wait time is on modded cubes right now? I placed an order for one of them, and I'm just curious to know a general idea of when it'll be done.



We are currently in the process of restocking black ZhanChis. They are projected to arrive Thursday. I will make the cube immediately once I get a hold of it.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 30, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> We are currently in the process of restocking black ZhanChis. They are projected to arrive Thursday. I will make the cube immediately once I get a hold of it.


 
Take whatever time you need, I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Alcatraz (May 30, 2012)

I ordered a white modded cube on about thursday. Any idea when it will ship?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 30, 2012)

Alcatraz said:


> I ordered a white modded cube on about thursday. Any idea when it will ship?


 
Please read post number 396, aka 2 posts above yours...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 30, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> Please read post number 396, aka 2 posts above yours...


 
Except that Alcatraz's cube is neither a Zhanchi nor black.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 30, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Except that Alcatraz's cube is neither a Zhanchi nor black.


 
I dispute your claim that it's not a zhanchi.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 30, 2012)

RyanReese09 said:


> I dispute your claim that it's not a zhanchi.


 
Lol, I know the guy. It's not a ZhanChi. It's a GuHong V2.


----------



## kirtpro (Jun 1, 2012)

hey, package arrived today which is great, thanks you guys =)


----------



## Riley (Jun 5, 2012)

I might've asked this already, and I saw someone else ask it on page 30 or 31 but couldn't find an answer, but what are the differences between standard and complete internal lube? And if I asked in the comments section, do you think you could tension a regular cube for free? Just even tensions. Thanks.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 5, 2012)

The standard lube is just lube on the pieces. Complete internal lube involves lubing the core, screws and pieces. 

I can for sure tension a regular cube for free. No worries about that.


----------



## maxyso (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not sure if I missed it but what do u do to the cool guhongs.


----------



## RaresB (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey i placed an order over a week ago for a cool guhong v2 a ss v3 and a type c piece, it still says processing does that mean in transit or have you been looking at my order for a week now?


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jun 16, 2012)

On the Cube Upgrade Service, the ZhanChi -> ZhanChi Silk description is, "Upgrade your regular GuHong to a cool GuHong!" Thought I'd just point that out.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you guys considered stocking a Magic and Master Magic?


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 27, 2012)

Just checked. Will know in a few hours.


----------



## Stingray970 (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you have any plans to stock the Shengshou 8x8x8? Or would that venture not be profitable?


----------



## Aero (Jun 27, 2012)

just ordered 
DaYan LunHui	
DaYan ZhanChi	
LanLan 2x2	
QJ Pyraminx	
ShengShou 4x4 v3
thanks a bunch


----------



## JohnLaurain (Jun 28, 2012)

<3 The service of The Cubicle. Now I've got to order a Wittwo and a square-1.


----------



## cubernya (Jun 28, 2012)

I would just like to say how awesome your customer service is. 95% of the time you've responded within 10 minutes (literally), once or twice an hour or so, and the other times it was at night (your time)


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 29, 2012)

So shipping is only free to people in the states? That's stupid...


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 29, 2012)

How is it stupid? Can you please explain?

I see that you are from Canada. Shipping is free if your order exceeds $30.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 29, 2012)

Your site says that the Black assembled ZhanChi's are out of stock. Are the DIY ones as well?



a small kitten said:


> How is it stupid? Can you please explain?
> 
> I see that you are from Canada. Shipping is free if your order exceeds $30.



I'm too poor to spend $30


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 30, 2012)

Be glad you are not in Europe like a lot of us


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 4, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Have you guys considered stocking a Magic and Master Magic?






a small kitten said:


> Just checked. Will know in a few hours.




Not to sound pushy, but any news yet?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes. They are available. There is a strong chance we will stock them when we bring in the new DaYan ZhanChi minis. Speaking of the minis: they will be up for preorder as soon as we lock in more information.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 4, 2012)

You got any timers?


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 4, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Yes. They are available. There is a strong chance we will stock them



Oh, MAN! Now I'm pumped! xD I'm sure I can get my dad to let me get these and maybe a Mega


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 4, 2012)

so until july 15th i can get custom mod cubes just as normally? tiem to order, i think!


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 6, 2012)

We will temporarily cease on-demand production of our 3x3 custom mods by 11:59 PM EST on July 15th (Sunday). They will make a return in the near future. The full announcement can be viewed on our home page: http://thecubicle.us/

We are also in the process of acquiring the new Mini ZhanChis. A preorder option will be available once we finalize stuff on our end. 

Lastly, we are looking to greatly bulk up our inventory. I've taken note of the call to stock timers. If there is any other item(s) you think we should consider stocking please comment here or contact me.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 6, 2012)

magics and master magics would be nice. thanks


----------



## bran (Jul 6, 2012)

Get the stackmat pro timers not qj. (if you were planning on stocking them)


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 6, 2012)

gonna order

1 x ShengShou 7x7
1 x ShengShou 6x6
1 x ShengShou 5x5
1 x ShengShou 4x4 v3
1 x a One Hand ZhanChi
1 x ZhanChi Silk
1 x Type C IV WitLong

today or tomorrow. so i will still get the One hand Zhanchi and the Silk just like i normally would?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes. You may receive the other items first because the modded items take time to make. We will be as quick as possible.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 6, 2012)

Just got my cubes the Cool Guhong V2 is totally AWESOME, it took 5 days to ship to Canada, but the preparation time was really long, AMAZING CUBES AND SERVICE THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jul 7, 2012)

Got my cool Guhong v2 yesterday too. It is definitely impressive! Well done, Phil & team!


----------



## calebcole203 (Jul 7, 2012)

When I am trying to enter my credit card number into your site, this error message keeps getting displayed:

"Fatal error: Call to undefined function tep_decode_specialchars() in /home/thecubic/public_html/checkout_process.php on line 283"


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 7, 2012)

According to our system, your first payment was processed. It looks like you made several payments. I will notify a cool guy and he will take care of it.

Update: The issue has been corrected. We deleted the duplicates. The order went through and you will be charged only once.


----------



## Aero (Jul 9, 2012)

I placed on order to Canada on the 27th of June and using the tracking number it has been in Queens, NY for over a week. Is there a reason for such a delay?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 9, 2012)

Can you email [email protected] with specific order information? An order number or your name on the order will suffice. We can update you on your order once we obtain more info.

Also, in the future, it would be much quicker if everyone emailed [email protected] for personal order inquiries. The support email is specifically set up for these types of issues. It is more frequently checked than this thread and guarantees that nothing is missed. While I try my best to check this thread regularly, people are free to post on it whenever they want. In short, emailing our support address is quicker and safer.


----------



## jonlin (Jul 10, 2012)

When I ordered Regular Silicone lube, I forgot. I pmed you, and you and a cool guy gave me it free of charge.
You're the best Cubicle <3


----------



## Stingray970 (Jul 10, 2012)

What did you forget?


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jul 10, 2012)

Just read the announcement "The Future of Custom Mods" on your site. Hope this service isn't down for too long. I've purchased two Guhung V2s: a Lubix and a "cool" one from the Cubicle. The Lubix was so tight I couldn't even do a double flick. The one from the Cubicle is amazing. I love it even better than the Silk. Great mods are hard to come by..


----------



## Aero (Jul 10, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Can you email [email protected] with specific order information? An order number or your name on the order will suffice. We can update you on your order once we obtain more info.
> 
> Also, in the future, it would be much quicker if everyone emailed [email protected] for personal order inquiries. The support email is specifically set up for these types of issues. It is more frequently checked than this thread and guarantees that nothing is missed. While I try my best to check this thread regularly, people are free to post on it whenever they want. In short, emailing our support address is quicker and safer.


Turns out that the thing just wasn't updated. My package arrived today. I will definitely buy again thanks


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh ok cool. Sorry about the non-updating thing. Glad the package came safely. 



> Just read the announcement "The Future of Custom Mods" on your site. Hope this service isn't down for too long. I've purchased two Guhung V2s: a Lubix and a "cool" one from the Cubicle. The Lubix was so tight I couldn't even do a double flick. The one from the Cubicle is amazing. I love it even better than the Silk. Great mods are hard to come by..



Do not worry. They will come back sometime in the future. It will be epic.


----------



## iCube4fun (Jul 10, 2012)

Do you guys sell lubix?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 10, 2012)

We do not sell Lubix.


----------



## samkli (Jul 10, 2012)

Why was one of the torpedoes orange in my GuHong V2 ?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know the specific reason, but it has to do with the manufacturer when the cubes are first assembled. We usually do not check the torpedo colors unless we fully lube or mod the puzzle. Orange is one of the rarer colors I've come across.


----------



## samkli (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay, Thanks. I don´t mind having an orange torpedo, I just wanted to know why I got an orange one.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 10, 2012)

When are you going to get restocked? I'm looking at Zhanchi, Shengshou 4x4... just wondering. Would like at least a rough estimate. And if you are going to stock up on timers, I might consider that too. Or I might wait for the Dayan VI and mini Z to come out before making it all on the same order. Love how you have great prices and free shipping to Canada (over $30 but that's not going to be a problem).


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 10, 2012)

We are looking to replenish our stock later this week. Our extremely large restocking package has already been shipped and is on the move. The Mini ZhanChi is due later this week as well. The DaYan VI still has more than a month to go. 

As a side note, all cubes that are out of stock are marked down even further. We have a specials section that shows all the out of stock (and marked down) items.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 11, 2012)

If you guys accepted paypal and stocked up on magucs and master magics. I'd be a customer for life.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 11, 2012)

We are getting magics and master magics. However, PayPal is still not cooperating. We have moved away from it but I will check again to see if anything has changed.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 11, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> We are getting magics and master magics. However, PayPal is still not cooperating. We have moved away from it but I will check again to see if anything has changed.


Do you know what brand/how much the magics will be?


----------



## iCube4fun (Jul 13, 2012)

Just ordered, how long will it take to get to MN?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 13, 2012)

> Do you know what brand/how much the magics will be?



Most likely LingAo. If you have suggestions feel free to make them via PM or by posting here. 



> Just ordered, how long will it take to get to MN?



I cannot give an exact time but I would guess around 3 days after it is shipped. We provide a tracking number so you can see where your package is while it is in transit. 

*Update*: Our giant restocking will be made later today. Yay.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm also in Canada, and I think that the $30 or over for free shipping is a sweet deal. 
Most companies wouldn't even offer this deal so it's cool that someone does.
AND it also gives me an excuse to order extra stuff to bring my total to $30 USD! 
I just placed an order last night, Thanks and keep up the good work!


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words. Who knew excuses could be good, huh?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 13, 2012)

Yo cool guys.

We are pleased to announce the addition of our new modded 4x4, the ShengShou 4x4 vC (version Cubicle), to our custom cube lineup! It is currently available for preorder at a discounted price. The cube will be available for on demand purchase on July 18, 2012. 

Also, we would also like to extend a warm welcome to our newest team member, Justin Mallari. Justin has been collaborating with us on the ShengShou 4x4 vC the past few weeks. He's a pretty cool guy. 

You can reach him at [email protected]. He also has a YouTube Channel and a WCA Profile. I believe he also has an account here. Please feel free to contact him anytime if you have questions about the 4x4.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 13, 2012)

Lastly...*enormous restock complete*! All items are in. 

We are also looking into timers (Speedstack and QJ) and Magics / Master Magics (various brands) to stock in the near future. More updates will be made as soon as new information comes up.


----------



## iCube4fun (Jul 13, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Yo cool guys.
> 
> We are pleased to announce the addition of our new modded 4x4, the ShengShou 4x4 vC (version Cubicle), to our custom cube lineup! It is currently available for preorder at a discounted price. The cube will be available for on demand purchase on July 18, 2012.
> 
> ...



cool i just ordered a shengshou v3 and wit two yesterday


----------



## RaresB (Jul 13, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Yo cool guys.
> 
> We are pleased to announce the addition of our new modded 4x4, the ShengShou 4x4 vC (version Cubicle), to our custom cube lineup! It is currently available for preorder at a discounted price. The cube will be available for on demand purchase on July 18, 2012.
> 
> ...



Nice to see a modded 4x4, but will this cube be available for purchase through the website or will it be like the the other custom mods and go on eBay.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 13, 2012)

It will be available to purchase through the website. It will not be like the other custom mods.


----------



## maxyso (Jul 14, 2012)

from the 4x4 pics it looks like the florian mod or something similar is done but are you going to mod the internal peices like in the konsta mod


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 14, 2012)

maxyso said:


> from the 4x4 pics it looks like the florian mod or something similar is done but are you going to mod the internal peices like in the konsta mod



No, he finds it makes it too unstable.


----------



## maxyso (Jul 14, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> No, he finds it makes it too unstable.



how so?


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jul 14, 2012)

Comparing a florian + Konsta modded cube with a solely florian modded cube, the only difference was that the Konsta mod added lock ups. I have modded several cubes, taking off more and less plastic from the internals. No difference appeared, but the lookups stayed present.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 14, 2012)

How fast is shipping to New Zealand. I plan to soon since I need some parts for my guhong v1 so it doesn't slow down my time when I use and other cubes I want so I can get free shipping


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 14, 2012)

Once the item is shipped, I would estimate a little over a week.


----------



## iCube4fun (Jul 14, 2012)

When my cubes get here does the deliver man knock my door or leave it in the mail box?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 14, 2012)

International packages are delivered to your local post office. So your order would be delivered the way normal packages are delivered at your place. The package will seem like it's being sent from your local post office.


----------



## maxyso (Jul 14, 2012)

iCube4fun said:


> When my cubes get here does the deliver man knock my door or leave it in the mail box?



for me the mailman stuffs it in the box. if its a box then probably door. but they rarely use boxes. mostly really big envelops.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 14, 2012)

They ring the bell here, even for big envelopes. Most homes don't have boxes here but tiny slots with dogs on the other side of them that nip at fingers hehe.


----------



## iCube4fun (Jul 16, 2012)

You guys should stock cube smith stickers, like buy a bunch and then sell them for like 50 cents or something more so I can get everything I need from one shop.
Anyone else like that idea? Since they have free shipping.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 16, 2012)

iCube4fun said:


> You guys should stock cube smith stickers, like buy a bunch and then sell them for like 50 cents or something more so I can get everything I need from one shop.
> Anyone else like that idea? Since they have free shipping.



It only costs like $2.50 for shipping (or something like that) from Cubesmith. So 50 cents more per set would only be worth it if someone plans to buy less than 5 sets.


----------



## iCube4fun (Jul 16, 2012)

True but you get the idea, maybe you could buy 5+ sets for a cheaper price ( the more you buy the more you save, Right?)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 16, 2012)

Sure. As long as it doesn't cost more. Ideally, it should cost less.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 17, 2012)

*We just launched our Mini ZhanChi preorder! Check them out on our DIY page.* Black and White have their own pages.

Assembled versions are on the way. I will update this page as soon as we have more details.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 17, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> *We just launched our Mini ZhanChi preorder! Check them out on our DIY page.* Black and White have their own pages.
> 
> Assembled versions are on the way. I will update this page as soon as we have more details.



great, I also like how they are cheaper than at puzzle addictions. I may buy one. On a side note, I just read that magic and mastermagic will not be official events starting next year, so you may not want to stock that many of them in your store. Sales for magic and mastermagic are likely to go down soon.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 17, 2012)

Do note that PA might be more expensive, but not when you are an international buyer. To the NL it's cheaper as a whole, including shipping.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 17, 2012)

It depends on how much you order. If non-Canadian international orders exceed $50, you are saving a lot of money. Check our shipping details for more info. Our advice is always: pick the option that is least expensive


----------



## Human hybrid87 (Jul 17, 2012)

Is the DIY Guhong on your site a V1 or V2?


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 17, 2012)

Human hybrid87 said:


> Is the DIY Guhong on your site a V1 or V2?



Guhong V1

(For proof: the picture next to it has the v1 box (green))


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought that the 42mm mini was supposed to only come stickerless?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 17, 2012)

I was not told that from our supplier. I will try to verify that immediately.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Jul 17, 2012)

I was just basing off of this


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 17, 2012)

It's a totally legitimate thing to consider. I made the inquiry. Will know when my supplier wakes up and gets back to me.


----------



## MWilson (Jul 17, 2012)

Actually, I do wish some stores would sell cube smith sets. I've ordered several times from cube smith and every time it takes 1-2 weeks to ship, and then 3-4 weeks after that to arrive (Canada). If I could just get a set from the store I'm buying the cube from, I would buy it even if it costs more. Cube smith is very inexpensive as it is, considering how long the stickers last. I guess the issue is which colors and sizes to stock, since not everyone likes the same ones.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 18, 2012)

Didnt you guys used to have an OH cube? and the zhanchi silk?


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 18, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Didnt you guys used to have an OH cube? and the zhanchi silk?





a small kitten said:


> We will temporarily cease on-demand production of our 3x3 custom mods by 11:59 PM EST on July 15th (Sunday). They will make a return in the near future. The full announcement can be viewed on our home page: http://thecubicle.us/
> 
> We are also in the process of acquiring the new Mini ZhanChis. A preorder option will be available once we finalize stuff on our end.
> 
> Lastly, we are looking to greatly bulk up our inventory. I've taken note of the call to stock timers. If there is any other item(s) you think we should consider stocking please comment here or contact me.



They're temporarily not doing mods (except for the SS 4x4). But they will bring the mods back at some point.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 18, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> They're temporarily not doing mods (except for the SS 4x4). But they will bring the mods back at some point.



Ohh okay thanks.


----------



## lordblendi (Jul 18, 2012)

Can you tell us what kind of mod did you do to the SS4?
And is it possible to get minimats and Z stickers?


----------



## Stingray970 (Jul 19, 2012)

It looks like they just did the Florian WR mod to it.


----------



## ANewCuber (Jul 19, 2012)

I know I have asked this before, but are you guys ever going to do the custom mods for the shengshou 5x5?


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi. For the 4x4 mods, I perform mods similar to the Florian mod. I sand the same areas as he shows in one of his videos, but to different degrees. We also lube the cube thoroughly while we assemble it. I choose not do the Konsta mod because it reduces the stability and causes more popping.


----------



## Jboogie300 (Jul 19, 2012)

We experimented with many cubes and have received better results without the konsta mod.


----------



## ANewCuber (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 20, 2012)

I would buy a modded SS 4x4, but the price in too high for me. I have one that I modded myself, and its pretty good. I am not sure if the one from the cubicle would be much better. Will I be able to try one at US nationals? Jboogie, are you going?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 20, 2012)

> I know I have asked this before, but are you guys ever going to do the custom mods for the shengshou 5x5?



Working on it.



> I would buy a modded SS 4x4, but the price in too high for me. I have one that I modded myself, and its pretty good. I am not sure if the one from the cubicle would be much better. Will I be able to try one at US nationals? Jboogie, are you going?



We will bring samples to Nationals for people to try. Then you can decide for yourself. However, we cannot sell anything at that competition. You are welcome to try our stuff all you want.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 20, 2012)

Also, we are working on stickers as well.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 20, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> We will bring samples to Nationals for people to try. Then you can decide for yourself. However, we cannot sell anything at that competition. You are welcome to try our stuff all you want.



Is it because of rules that you cannot sell anything?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 20, 2012)

The rules say vendors can't sell things. We wish to respect these rules.


----------



## sa11297 (Jul 20, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> The rules say vendors can't sell things. We wish to respect these rules.



ok, that's cool. If I like it, I can always order one when I get back home after the competition. Do I count as a vendor? By vendor, does that mean anyone that wants to sell or only shops? Because I have some puzzles that I do not use anymore that I was hoping to trade/ sell to people at the competition.


----------



## jonlin (Jul 20, 2012)

You're don't have a store, so, yes.

EDIT: Can we trade stuff for equal value? It doesn't say anything about trading.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey,

I made an order on June 29th. The order consisted of:

- A white QJ Pyraminx
- White SS 4x4
- Black FII center piece

My dad can't find the transaction on his Mastercard, so I was just wondering if the order went through.

Thanks,
Eric Kulchycki


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 21, 2012)

There was a little trouble obtaining the FII piece but we got it. If your order didn't ship today it will ship tomorrow. I'll check again tomorrow and give you an update when I can. Sorry for the hold up.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 22, 2012)

Can you atleast tell me how you guys made the OH cube? I cant find any info on it.
And im really getting into OH ...


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 22, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> There was a little trouble obtaining the FII piece but we got it. If your order didn't ship today it will ship tomorrow. I'll check again tomorrow and give you an update when I can. Sorry for the hold up.



It's fine. I was just wondering if the order went through.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok when are your mini zhanchi's supposed to be recieved and shipped out?


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey, have you guys sent my package yet?


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 27, 2012)

Chrisandstuff said:


> Ok when are your mini zhanchi's supposed to be recieved and shipped out?



I'd like to know this too. I'm thinking of ordering lots of stuff from you soon (if I can get my parents' payment thing to work/ if I can get enough money)


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 27, 2012)

The Mini ZhanChis are on the way. We expect them to be here in a few days. We will make public announcements every way possible (Facebook, Speedsolving, YouTube etc.) when we get them. They will ship the day we get them. If we get them very late in the day, they will ship the very next business day.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 27, 2012)

Owoops. Don't bother replying to my other inquiry of the same question which I just sent
Thanks


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 27, 2012)

any world on accepting paypal yet?


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 27, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> any world on accepting paypal yet?



I'm sure if there was any word, we would be told  That thought is why I've held back from repeatedly asking about Magics xD


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 27, 2012)

> I'm sure if there was any word, we would be told That thought is why I've held back from repeatedly asking about Magics xD



Yes. We usually inform everyone with stuff that happens. An update that big (PayPal) will surely be announced. We're getting Magics.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome thank you I cant wait for them to get in I want to see how OH works for me now with mini =)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 27, 2012)

Chrisandstuff said:


> Awesome thank you I cant wait for them to get in I want to see how OH works for me now with mini =)



Which size mini are you getting for trying OH? I was thinking of the 50mm because 55mm is only slightly smaller than the normal size. But I don't know. Maybe too small is too small for OH...


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 28, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Which size mini are you getting for trying OH? I was thinking of the 50mm because 55mm is only slightly smaller than the normal size. But I don't know. Maybe too small is too small for OH...


I ordered a 50mm for OH. I don't think it will be too small, considering a Lingyun is about 55mm, which isn't too much bigger.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jul 28, 2012)

I also ordered a 50mm for OH because the 55 is like you said only a little bit smaller then normal and I ahve fairly large hands. Also the 42mm I think would for one be way to small and two is only a stickerless cube (of course you could get 6 and have 6 different colored mini cubes =)


----------



## Tristan97tfj (Jul 31, 2012)

I really want to order a white shengshou 4x4 v3 from you and i want to know how much will shipping cost and how long it will take. I live in Iceland by the way.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 31, 2012)

idk about how long it will take. but shipping i know is free 


Tristan97tfj said:


> I really want to order a white shengshou 4x4 v3 from you and i want to know how much will shipping cost and how long it will take. I live in Iceland by the way.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jul 31, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> idk about how long it will take. but shipping i know is free


Shipping is only free in the US. It's 12.95 for shipping outside the US and Canada. So it'll be 21.95 for his order.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 1, 2012)

*Mini ZhanChis are in! * Check them out at the bottom of our DIY page.

a cool guy is on a flight to Asia right now. Once he lands, he will fix the page and change the product image to a normal mini ZhanChi.

Please note that the 42mm only comes in stickerless. The 50mm and 55mm come in both black and white.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 1, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Which size mini are you getting for trying OH? I was thinking of the 50mm because 55mm is only slightly smaller than the normal size. But I don't know. Maybe too small is too small for OH...



When I was twelve, I realized my OH cubing was just as good with a regular cube as it was with a mini. I'd recommend doing and avg of 12 with a mini, and a regular to see if there really is a measurable difference in times.


----------



## lordblendi (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey there, any news about paypal?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2012)

HOORAY! Excited...

Did you recieve my enquiry about stickers?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 1, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> When I was twelve, I realized my OH cubing was just as good with a regular cube as it was with a mini. I'd recommend doing and avg of 12 with a mini, and a regular to see if there really is a measurable difference in times.



That's a good idea. But I would still have to buy one in the first place to try that. Anyway, it would still be nice to have a mini. I don't have a Zhanchi so at least I can get one in mini size. Whether or not it's better than a normal sized cube for OH, the mini would surely be my new going out cube as it would fit better in my purse. I hope it's still decently good for speedcubing for two hands.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 1, 2012)

And now we wait for the Dayan 6....


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 1, 2012)

No news on PayPal. They stopped talking to us. a cool guy usually responds to inquiries. He'll get to you soon.

I'm gonna board a plane soon to Nats. Here's a video in the meantime. I switched to the 55mm ZhanChi for OH. It's awesome.






Purchase links:

Black

White


----------



## Hunter (Aug 1, 2012)

So does the 50mm use the same standard size stickers or does it need small stickers?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> No news on PayPal. They stopped talking to us. a cool guy usually responds to inquiries. He'll get to you soon.
> 
> I'm gonna board a plane soon to Nats. Here's a video in the meantime. I switched to the 55mm ZhanChi for OH. It's awesome.
> 
> ...



Wait, if you're not here will you only be sending these AFTER nats?


----------



## jonlin (Aug 1, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Wait, if you're not here will you only be sending these AFTER nats?



Remember about a cool guy


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2012)

Who is apparently flying to asia


a small kitten said:


> a cool guy is on a flight to Asia right now. Once he lands, he will fix the page and change the product image to a normal mini ZhanChi.



I'm not in any sense trying to be demanding nor complaining, I just want to know.


----------



## jonlin (Aug 1, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Who is apparently flying to asia



Oh


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 1, 2012)

We have a shipping assistant. Do not worry.


----------



## speedcubingman (Aug 2, 2012)

yay im ordering tomorrow


----------



## MiSenIn (Aug 2, 2012)

Zhanchi Cube is good


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 2, 2012)

Paypal?


----------



## lordblendi (Aug 2, 2012)

for bigger cubes (6+) what kind of lubicle lube do you suggest? the speedy or the standard one? actually what is the difference between them?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 2, 2012)

Hmm... My inquiry still hasn't been replied to and it's been a few days (iirc)... And its coming close to shipping time.

I assume you're shipping soon though- if my package does end up being shipped and my inquiry is ignored, don't worry about stopping it once it's sent. It would be no big problem really- all I care about is that my stuff ends up here in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 6, 2012)

I ordered something with a modified cube in it several days ago and it's in processing - does that mean you're working on the modification? I'm not annoyed, just wondering.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 6, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I ordered something with a modified cube in it several days ago and it's in processing - does that mean you're working on the modification? I'm not annoyed, just wondering.



They said they have a shipping assistant but I assume he/she doesn't do the cube modding. They trust that to their designated pro modder. They're probably still at nationals. Be patient...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 6, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> They said they have a shipping assistant but I assume he/she doesn't do the cube modding. They trust that to their designated pro modder. They're probably still at nationals. Be patient...



I understand the point behind this post, but it makes me lol.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 6, 2012)

Our modder is at Nationals right now. He'll be taking a short trip after the competition. Once he returns, he will mod all the cubes at once.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 6, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I understand the point behind this post, but it makes me lol.



lol because....?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 7, 2012)

Why has my order disappeared from my recent order list? Is it just that the site is being updated?
edit: even more worryingly, when I click the link you gave me to my 'detailed invoice' it says 'no purchases have yet been made'.


----------



## BlackStahli (Aug 7, 2012)

Any news on the Junkyard? I'd love to get back to 5x5 cubing since my 5x5 is missing a piece ]:


----------



## speedcubingman (Aug 9, 2012)

argh! i am leaving tomorrow for the whole weekend, and usps said my mini zhanchi would be here today, but it didn't come. i am ticked off.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 9, 2012)

Aww dang, what a bummer!

Is there any way to find out what time they will deliver? Maybe it's early tomorrow?


----------



## mtravilla (Aug 9, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> argh! i am leaving tomorrow for the whole weekend, and usps said my mini zhanchi would be here today, but it didn't come. i am ticked off.



What time did it come to your local post office?


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Aug 9, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Why has my order disappeared from my recent order list? Is it just that the site is being updated?
> edit: even more worryingly, when I click the link you gave me to my 'detailed invoice' it says 'no purchases have yet been made'.



Dont worry to much about that I just ordered (monday) a SQ-1, Pyraminx, and 6x6 and the next day the order wasnt on there so I did worry a little bit. But I checked it yesterday and its been shipped im sure its just technical stuff with the site.


----------



## speedcubingman (Aug 10, 2012)

mtravilla said:


> What time did it come to your local post office?


it just freaking came to my post office, but it will still only get here tomorrow. Hmm, maybe i can delay the departure of my trip to get the package...


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 13, 2012)

Phil, I know you were trying to get timers and I don't know how far along you are but you should look into the new qj timer with the data port.


----------



## foolish (Aug 14, 2012)

Just placed my second order at your shop (7x7, Square-1, Pyraminx, Megaminx). Hope this one will be as smooth as the last. :tu


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 14, 2012)

I just want to say thank you... I got my order a few days ago and am loving my new cubes. Only thing was I didn't get the cool orange box to go with my mini Zhanchi.


----------



## Pekayer10 (Aug 15, 2012)

This site is awesome. Could you stock stickers though? I don't know if Dayan sells stickers to retailers, but if they do could you please please please stock them! Also, could you look into stocking mf8 puzzles? I really want their Megaminx and Gigaminx but you don't have them . Also V-Cubes.

One question... what goes into making your "House Lube"? Is it very similar to Lubix?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 16, 2012)

^my lubicle which i received was waaaaay leas this than lubix

My package arrived today... Thank you very much, your customer service was excellent indeed. The lubicle did splurt out all over my hands twice as the syringe was jumpy and the lube was very light. Not a huge problem... It is wonderful lube though i feel bad for wasting some of it. I'm curious as well to know what goes into the lube.

Also if you were to stock timers that'd be wonderful.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 16, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Also if you were to stock timers that'd be wonderful.


Yes to this one. If you stocked the timers, I would probably get one from you the next time I order...


----------



## lordblendi (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for everything, all the 3 packages and writing lower price on the package, now I didn't have to pay customs  Shipping to Hungary was also really fast, the first one arrived on tueasday ( I ordered it on the thursday before), and the other took about 1-1.5 week 

The cubes are awesome, Lars already stole my new ss7 


Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 27, 2012)

Out of curiosity, have you guys thought of stocking larger amounts of lube? I know that Izo started selling 25cc bottles, is their a possibility you guys could do something similar?


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 27, 2012)

That would be very interesting. I will check.


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 28, 2012)

so, after more then a week now, i finally had some time to check out the OH zhanchi and the zhanchi silk i received. They are both absolutely amazing, especially that the OH cube really is particularly better for OH 
after i adjusted the tension to exactly what i have in my other cubes, both became so fast i had to tighten them again lol.

anyway - when i got them they were dramatically overlubed, they were literally swimming in oil and barely usable (sticky turning and sticky surface) after i wiped like 80% of teh lube out, it became just amazing. i just think thats quite a waste of lube, dont you think so? is that really the amount of lube you would use for cube to turn smoothly? or is there another reason?

Oh, and are the cores original zhanchi cores? they look somewhat different to the one of my other zhanchi 

Great shop and nice service btw. keep it up


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 29, 2012)

Petro Leum said:


> so, after more then a week now, i finally had some time to check out the OH zhanchi and the zhanchi silk i received. They are both absolutely amazing, especially that the OH cube really is particularly better for OH
> after i adjusted the tension to exactly what i have in my other cubes, both became so fast i had to tighten them again lol.
> 
> anyway - when i got them they were dramatically overlubed, they were literally swimming in oil and barely usable (sticky turning and sticky surface) after i wiped like 80% of teh lube out, it became just amazing. i just think thats quite a waste of lube, dont you think so? is that really the amount of lube you would use for cube to turn smoothly? or is there another reason?
> ...



Phil likes his cubes extremely gummy.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 3, 2012)

TheCubicle.us is throwing an epic September Contest! 

There will be awesome prizes, multiple winners and the opportunity to create a custom product with us! Check out the video for full details. 





Link to YouTube video

Video description:

*Contest Timeline and Basic Info*
(Watch video for full details)

Phase 1: Now - Sep 16, 11:59 PM EST
Phase 2: Sep 17 12:00 AM EST - Sep 23 11:59 PM EST

1 Grand prize winner determined by public vote
2 First prize winners determined by judges
5 Second prize winners determined by judges

Please send all notifications of entry to: [email protected]

Our website (registration is a click away): http://thecubicle.us
To contact MODCUBER: http://www.youtube.com/user/modcuber


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2012)

Hiya! I just got my modded 4x4, and it's quite nice, although sometimes I get weird lockups on the outer layers even though the cube is almost perfectly aligned. I'm not really sure what's causing it but I guess maybe one piece is catching on another. Any suggestions, or is this expected to go away when the cube gets a bit more worn in?


----------



## Jboogie300 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi, 
Have you tried adjusting the tensions to your personal liking? That may help along with just normal break in.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello Cubicle! My dad ordered something from here Sunday night (Megaminx v2) and since it wasn't PayPal he used he just wants to know if you guys received the order. Looking forward to it! 

~Jaycee


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 5, 2012)

Shipped. He should have gotten tracking information.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 8, 2012)

hey, if I order something from your website, is there any way you will accept Paypal? Thanks


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 8, 2012)

I just realized it doesn't make sense that my Megaminx isn't here yet (because my other packages from here got to my house so fast), so it's likely that my dad just took it and isn't giving it to me. Is there a way to see if my thing has been delivered? 

EDIT : A way that doesn't involve my dad; he's not here >__>

EDIT 2 : Disregard this, please. My package just got here  3 hours later in the day than it usually does  Thank you!


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 10, 2012)

> hey, if I order something from your website, is there any way you will accept Paypal? Thanks



We don't have any way to accept PayPal at the moment. We do however, accept most credit/debit cards. If you have any specific questions about how you can pay for an order, ask [email protected].


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello Cool Guys.

TheCubicle.us, in partnership with *MODCUBER*, is pleased to be the exclusive distributor of *MODStickers*. These top-quality vinyl stickers, currently offered in 57mm, 55mm, and 50mm sizes, as well as in standard, half-bright, and full-bright color schemes, are sure to be a great addition to our offerings. 

We will be rolling out with a wider variety of colors very soon. We will also add stickers for larger cubes. Eventually, we want to have high quality stickers for every puzzle we offer at TheCubicle.us.

Check out the *MODstickers *here! 

First pick a size, then select a scheme. The fitted stickers are designed to conform to the shape of DaYan pieces.

Here's a picture of our fitted, half-bright set:


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 10, 2012)

Would it be much to add a standard but green/orange bright scheme? It's my main colour scheme, and a few others too I know use it.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 10, 2012)

one more question, it's about the lube. what's the difference between lubix, lubicle, and the assorted silicone lube? Thanks.


----------



## wasianrubiks (Sep 12, 2012)

When will you be getting the C V (C 5 Wityou) cube?! I really want to order it plus a guhong v2, but I wanna wait till the C5 is in....


----------



## Weston (Sep 12, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> That would be very interesting. I will check.



Have you come to a decision about selling larger amounts of lube yet?


----------



## Applecow (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi 
when will the custom cube mods be available again? they are in the "discontinued" section right now. 

and is it possible to order a zhanchi and make it a zhanchi silk before sending it to me? because the cube upgrade service guide says "you will provide the cube and The Cubicle will provide the modding, lubing and tensioning."

Thanks!


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 13, 2012)

We're getting C-Vs. They are on the way. We are also looking into stocking larger amounts of lube (25cc at the moment). Those will be released as soon as possible. Some mods will be on auction after our September contest. On demand production for 3x3 custom mods is temporarily unavailable.

And to address the differences between the lubes: Lubix comes in one viscosity and is quite viscous. From what I've felt, applying Lubix makes the layers slide very quickly and smoothly. Lubicle is more liquid. Aside from the "speedy" version, the "standard" and "gummy" versions make the cube slightly slower but softer. Lubicle is not exactly a perfect substitute for Lubix. Your choice depends on your personal preference for feeling. I just happen to like gummier cubes because they offer more control. Lubicle lasts longer in a cube than the regular silicone lube.

The silicone lube is just generic silicone oil of various weights. The closest thing we have to Lubix is weight 5.


----------



## jonlin (Sep 13, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> We're getting C-Vs. They are on the way. We are also looking into stocking larger amounts of lube (25cc at the moment). Those will be released as soon as possible. Some mods will be on auction after our September contest. On demand production for 3x3 custom mods is temporarily unavailable.



What about the timers?


----------



## CUBEobsessor (Sep 15, 2012)

Does the 15% discount off lubicle when buying a 3x3 still apply?


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 18, 2012)

Haven't made much progress on the timers. I will let you know when we have something locked in. 

Yes. The 15% discount off lubicle still applies.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 18, 2012)

*Contest Update*

For the past few weeks, we've been gathering responses for our Epic September Contest, based on the theme of "doing something stylish and/or impressive while solving a cube." It wasn't easy, but we've judged and narrowed down the entries to what we felt were the top four. We now invite you to vote for your favorite contest entry to determine the winner of the Grand Prize!

You can vote from our homepage here!

To sum things up, the four videos contain:

- Reconstructing an inverted solve
- Playing diabolo while cubing
- Playing piano while cubing
- Doing one-armed pushups while cubing


----------



## uniacto (Sep 18, 2012)

diabolo for sure


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 28, 2012)

Any idea when you'll have 25cc of lube? And if you have any idea on pricing that would be great.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 28, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Any idea when you'll have 25cc of lube? And if you have any idea on pricing that would be great.



izo has 25 cc lube, you could try him?


----------



## Hunter (Sep 28, 2012)

Would there be any plan to have PayPal setup with TheCubicle?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 28, 2012)

uniacto said:


> izo has 25 cc lube, you could try him?


I know he does.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 1, 2012)

We have 25cc lube now. You can find it on the dropdown menu for amount. Link to 25cc lube.

We also just added the *C V WitYou*. 

I also made a video.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 1, 2012)

Also, we will be getting the *ShengShou Pyraminx* and the *DaYan Megaminx*. Preorders will be up soon.


----------



## uniacto (Oct 1, 2012)

:O that price for 25ccs of lube is so attractive.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks like that is for 5cc


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 1, 2012)

As I mentioned earlier, you can change the quantity with the drop down menu. The default just happens to be 5cc.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 17, 2012)

*ShengShou Pyraminx Release!*

Check it out here!

*Website Update*
We are pleased to announce the release of the ShengShou Pyraminx here at TheCubicle.us! You can check it out here: ShengShou Pyraminx. 

In other news, we have expanded our 3x3 offerings to include the DaYan LingYun V2, as well as the DaYan ZhanChi and DaYan GuHong V2 in Stickerless. 

In response to popular demand, we will also be expanding our MODstickers offering to include more colors, as well as a new feature that allows you to purchase stickers individually so that you can get the exact colors you want. 

Coming soon to TheCubicle.us... the highly-anticipated DaYan Megaminx!


----------



## Applecow (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice 
Will you have the 3x3 Mods in Stock again?


----------



## jdbryant (Oct 21, 2012)

When can we expect more MODsticker varieties to be offered?


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 21, 2012)

Is there any chance of a 55mm Zhanchi Silk?


----------



## Sinapanis (Nov 11, 2012)

For your scale of 1-5 for your assorted regular silicone, where does traxxas/ lubix fall?


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 11, 2012)

Easily a 5. Nothing compares to Lubix or Traxxas. Another alternative is Silicube.


----------



## Speedcuber101 (Dec 17, 2012)

Why is the Cool Guhong V2 discontinued and the Zhanchi Silk?


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 23, 2012)

Attention all cool guys (and girls): we are going to have a 4-day holiday sale starting December 26!

Check it out at TheCubicle.us






*5% off on all products!*

Day 1 - 12/26: Big Cube Day
Day 2 - 12/27: WitEden Day
Day 3 - 12/28: Lube Day
Day 4 - 12/29: DaYan Day


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 24, 2012)

awesome !!!
+small kittens r cool


----------



## WBCube (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh wow, this sale sounds incredible :O


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 24, 2012)

Why did I have to order from this shop yesterday?
If only this had been announced a bit earlier, I could have saved 3,6 $ :fp

Oh well, I still think this is my current favorite cube shop.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 26, 2012)

Our 4-day Holiday Sale has just launched!

*Day 1: Big Cube Day*

4+5+6 Bundle at 39.99

7+8+9 Bundle at 179.99


----------



## greenblob1818 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi, can you get sub a colour from one set into another (for me it's bright blue instead of normal blue in the half bright set. Plus can I buy a single center cap for my shengshou 5x5? Thx


----------



## iCube4fun (Dec 27, 2012)

Does the weight of the lube (1-5) affect the quality of the lube? Such as, is it more gummy, lasts longer, ect


----------



## APdRF (Dec 29, 2012)

When will you have in stock white DaYan Megaminxs? I want to order a few items from your shop and one of them is the megaminx  And what do you think is better, the ridged or the non ridged one?

Thanks!


----------



## WBCube (Jan 5, 2013)

When will your 57mm FBF sticker set be in stock? My order has been processing for over a week now


----------



## GeoSpeedcuber (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm going to buy wittwo 2x2 and do you have shengshou 7x7 corner piece to buy it too? I need it!


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 21, 2013)

TheCubicle.us is pleased to announce the Sticker Picker! With the Sticker Picker, you can select a custom set of top-quality stickers from an assortment of vivid colors. a cool guy is working on having pictures of the vinyl.

Check it out here: Sticker Picker

PS: We are always open to color suggestions! 

We are also getting the ShengShou Megaminx and a bunch of other stuff soon.


----------



## MWilson (Jan 21, 2013)

I saw this yesterday when it said something like $2.50 per color and I was =.=


----------



## cubernya (Jan 21, 2013)

Dominate said:


> I saw this yesterday when it said something like $2.50 per color and I was =.=



What? I'm getting $2.95 for the set I use.


----------



## MWilson (Jan 21, 2013)

I mean all the prices like $0.40 and $0.35 on these kinds of pages said $2.xx. I think it was just in the process of being implemented.


----------



## uniacto (Jan 21, 2013)

For the Full Bright Fitted Set as a whole, would you be able to swap the bright pink with a the flourescent red instead for the same price?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 21, 2013)

Sticker Picker! I love this idea!


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 22, 2013)

> For the Full Bright Fitted Set as a whole, would you be able to swap the bright pink with a the flourescent red instead for the same price?



Yes. We are going to restructure the sets really soon. The full bright set will permanently have fluro red instead of pink. If you order before the restructure, just specify that.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 22, 2013)

Any chance on 4x4 stickers being stocked?


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 22, 2013)

Working on that. We plan to have regular sets and sets that conform to the shape of modded 4x4s.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 22, 2013)

Will the Zhanchi Silk be making a return anytime soon?


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jan 22, 2013)

is the slogan supposed to be a joke? "Cubes cooler than a guy". What guy? Why is he cool?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 22, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> is the slogan supposed to be a joke? "Cubes cooler than a guy". What guy? Why is he cool?



a cool guy and a small kitten run the shop....


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 23, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> is the slogan supposed to be a joke? "Cubes cooler than a guy". What guy? Why is he cool?



a cool guy and a small kitten


----------



## greenblob1818 (Jan 23, 2013)

When will shengshou 5x5 cores be in stock? I need it!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 27, 2013)

THANKYOU for adding ss6x6 replacement pieces 

Lost mine on xmas day just after unboxing D: but now I can finally get a replacement, will order later today 

I can't seem to access the store. Downtime? This text comes up:

2006 - MySQL server has gone away

select manufacturers_id, manufacturers_name from manufacturers order by manufacturers_name

[TEP STOP]

2006 - MySQL server has gone away

select count(*) as total from sessions where sesskey = 'b1969c65c1a5d25ca98a4da7fa77657e'

[TEP STOP]

Edit: back up


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 28, 2013)

In the Lubicle section, it says that you get %15 off if you buy an item from 3x3 (assembled or DIY). But where or when does that show in the shopping cart or checkout?


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 28, 2013)

It will show up in the end.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 28, 2013)

Are you guys planning to reintroduce A Cool Guhong or Zhanchi Silk?


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 20, 2013)

Our DaYan PanShi Pre-Order has launched! All pre-orders come with a complimentary sticker set.

Check out the pre-order here.


----------



## uniacto (Feb 21, 2013)

How long will the preorder last?


----------



## littlewing1208 (Feb 21, 2013)

Order placed .


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 21, 2013)

> How long will the preorder last?



Early-mid March. That is approximately when the cube will release.


----------



## Zappy (Feb 27, 2013)

Would you happen to sell shengshou 7x7 center caps?...


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, we do. Email [email protected] and we can set you up with one.


----------



## greenblob1818 (Mar 5, 2013)

When will the 4x4 vC be available?


----------



## CoryThigpen (Mar 15, 2013)

Not to steal the show from Phil, but there's an update on thecubicle.us web site for the PanShi pre-prders. It sounds like we'll have the option to get the cube now without torpedoes or wait a couple of until Dayan remakes the mold for the PanShi. My ZhanChi is good enough that I think I'll wait!


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 15, 2013)

Alrighty. I updated your account. We will get back to you when there are new developments.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 15, 2013)

It says on the homepage that the assembled panshi will arrive "late next week", but on the actual page for the assembled Panshi, it says the cube will arrive "on or before March 15th". Is there something that I'm missing?


----------



## CuberPowers (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey, are you guys going to be stocking the Fangshi ShuangRen?


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 22, 2013)

*The FangShi Shuang Ren (霜刃) is now available for Pre-Order!*

Everybody who pre-orders will automatically be entered into a lottery. 2 winners, chosen at random, will each receive a free premium lubed, tensioned and stickered Shuang Ren!

Check it out here


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 23, 2013)

Goshdangit, I got impatient and preordered it from hknowstore.
That's 2 bucks I'll never get back (and a chance to win a contest)

Also, WHY DID YOU STOP MAKING THE ZHANCHI SILK? (And the Cool Guhong, and the OH Zhanchi)


----------



## heroicis (Mar 28, 2013)

It has good selection but could you add more shipping choices like fedex or ups because usps is absoloutley horrible


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 28, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> *The FangShi Shuang Ren (霜刃) is now available for Pre-Order!*
> 
> Everybody who pre-orders will automatically be entered into a lottery. 2 winners, chosen at random, will each receive a free premium lubed, tensioned and stickered Shuang Ren!
> 
> Check it out here



So if you order one, you have the possibility of winning another one?


----------



## samchoochiu (Mar 28, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> So if you order one, you have the possibility of winning another one?



I was wondering the exact same thing.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Mar 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> So if you order one, you have the possibility of winning another one?


I think if you win the pre order event thing then he will message you and he won't charge you or something.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 29, 2013)

the website is good and the cube came in perfectly fine.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 29, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> So if you order one, you have the possibility of winning another one?



Yes. If you preorder, you will be entered into a lottery to win another one for free.


----------



## wapo (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey A.S.K. , I was wondering if you will stock any c4u cores. Plz respond asap


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 29, 2013)

We do not stock them right now, but I will ask about them.


----------



## FATBAGMAN (Apr 2, 2013)

I wanted to ask how long does your processing usually take? I ordered my cubes on Friday and my order is still processing. I checked to see if the cube was out of stock, but it is not.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 2, 2013)

FATBAGMAN said:


> I wanted to ask how long does your processing usually take? I ordered my cubes on Friday and my order is still processing. I checked to see if the cube was out of stock, but it is not.



Try emailing them at [email protected]
They don't check this thread as often as they check their email. That is indeed odd that your order is still processing. Just email them with your order number and your inquiry and they should take care of it for you quickly.


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 3, 2013)

My order just arrived... unfortunately I'm stuck at work (AGH!). This means I have cubes, lube, and stickers on my desk waiting to be assembled... and can't do it till later! 

Very impressed with the speed of delivery - posted in NY on Friday 29th. Tracking says it was sorted on 30th. UK post didn't work on Monday (Easter holiday), and it arrived today.

FATBAGMAN - my order was processing for about 4 days, but this was because of a stock issue - I emailed support and had a reply within a few hours. The stock counter hadn't updated on the storefront. All sorted the same day and my order status updated. 

Anyway, thanks Cubicle - I now can't wait to get home even more than usual!!!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 3, 2013)

Are you thinking of stocking 5x5 stickers for shengshou?


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 3, 2013)

We're working on making our own. There will be a sticker picker for that soon.


----------



## TheCubeWizard (Apr 5, 2013)

is shipping free?


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 5, 2013)

Shipping is free in the US if your order is over $10. For more details, see the shipping policy.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 5, 2013)

quick question. are the 57 fitted stickers usable with application tape?


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 5, 2013)

No. Only the 2x2 and 4x4 stickers are.


----------



## dregerdoes (Apr 5, 2013)

Time to take a look around the store! See what you got.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Apr 5, 2013)

My cubes arrived today, the shipping was a nit slow though. It took 7 days to get from NY to Fl. My other order from cali got here in only 4 days, but I am glad I got my cube though.


----------



## greenblob1818 (Apr 7, 2013)

For the MODstickers, is Bright Blue the same as Cubesmith's? Sky Blue really looks like the Bright Blue from Cubesmith on the picture. I'll make an order soon. 

TheCubicle *FTW*


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 7, 2013)

Our bright blue is very close to Cubesmith's bright blue. The sky blue should be a little lighter.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 7, 2013)

a.s.k.: I am in new york. Can I come to your house to get some cubes.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 7, 2013)

Unfortunately that is not possible anymore. I do not have an apartment in NYC anymore.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 7, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> Unfortunately that is not possible anymore. I do not have an apartment in NYC anymore.



Oh. Ok.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Apr 8, 2013)

heroicis said:


> It has good selection but could you add more shipping choices like fedex or ups because usps is absoloutley horrible



I noticed that you're also situated in Canada so I have some shipping advice. Anytime I've ever received a package with UPS from the USA, there has been an "extra charge" when they come to my door. Sometimes the fee will be as high as half the total items price. They are faster than USPS but I always expect an extra delivery fee whenever I get something from them. I have much better experience with USPS/CanadaPost but that's just me. Just a heads up.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 9, 2013)

*We are pleased to announce the pre-order for the DaYan 2x2 in both 46mm and 50mm sizes!*

Estimated arrival: around April 20

Also, our ShuangRen pre-order is still in effect. All pre-orders will be entered into a drawing for 2 premium lubed and stickered ShuangRen.


----------



## Alex Rubik (Apr 10, 2013)

How long will be to London or Taipei?


----------



## Bestsimple (Apr 11, 2013)

What if you order a fangshi and another item. Will you have to wait for the fangshi to come out?


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: The Cubicle - Prices smaller than a kitten...Cubes cooler than a guy...*

Alex, postage to UK for my order last week took 3 working days after it was processed. Processing is normally a couple of days, according to the site, mine was delayed because of a stock issue. I'd allow about a week from when you order.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 11, 2013)

> What if you order a fangshi and another item. Will you have to wait for the fangshi to come out?



Most likely. The FangShi is almost here though!


----------



## Bestsimple (Apr 11, 2013)

Yay...haha


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 11, 2013)

*Hey Everyone, Mr. Bao just made a statement about the PanShi*

In English: He is aware that some corner pieces are susceptible to breakage, though most of the breakages occur when opening the packages. As a result, production will temporarily cease. The mold will be adjusted and resulting cube will be called the PanShi 2. Mr. Bao is not certain when these changes will be finalized. 

(rest of the post concerns colored PanShi and gluing the corners together)

TheCubicle.us will provide updates as more information comes.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 11, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> *Hey Everyone, Mr. Bao just made a statement about the PanShi*
> 
> In English: He is aware that some corner pieces are susceptible to breakage, though most of the breakages occur when opening the packages. As a result, production will temporarily cease. The mold will be adjusted and resulting cube will be called the PanShi 2. Mr. Bao is not certain when these changes will be finalized.
> 
> ...



A while back I received an email from The Cubicle support asking if I'd rather wait for better molds on my pre-ordered PanShi. I opted to wait. How will this affect my order?


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 11, 2013)

If you previously ordered a PanShi and elected to wait, we can send a PanShi 2 when it is released.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 11, 2013)

Can I get interest while you hold onto my money?


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 11, 2013)

Of course. You get a future property interest in 1 PanShi 2 

Unfortunately, that was the wittiest thing I could think of.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 11, 2013)

I'll take it, but the free shipping and sticker set were good enough for me. I'll let you know if my address changes before the release of DP2.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Apr 12, 2013)

Will you be stocking the V-Cube 4 at any point in the future?


----------



## heroicis (Apr 13, 2013)

could you give a tutorial on how to mod the zhanchi to be like the silk?


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 13, 2013)

It's just the CPM, corner base mod, and 48 PEM. You can look them up


----------



## nickoon (Apr 14, 2013)

In light of the recent announced delay of the Funs Puzzle 3x3 ShuangRen -- either 10 days or, if a complete mold revision is required, until June -- is there going to be any change to pre-orders or the free puzzle drawing associated with the product?
Just curious if those of us with a pre-order should expect any sort of cancellation or other changes to our open orders.

Thanks!


----------



## Shadows7 (Apr 17, 2013)

nickoon said:


> In light of the recent announced delay of the Funs Puzzle 3x3 ShuangRen -- either 10 days or, if a complete mold revision is required, until June -- is there going to be any change to pre-orders or the free puzzle drawing associated with the product?
> Just curious if those of us with a pre-order should expect any sort of cancellation or other changes to our open orders.
> 
> Thanks!



From their site:


> Update 14 April 2013: We have heard some news of a possible delay in the FangShi Shuang Ren release. Expected delay could be as little as 2 weeks, to early June, in the worst case. We'll release more information as soon as we find out exactly what is going on and how long the delay is expected to be. We've increased the raffle prize to compensate for the delay.


----------



## RubiksDude (Apr 24, 2013)

A few questions:

How much is shipping to US?

Does Lubicle lube come with the dispensing gauge?

How does Lubicle compare to Lubix?

(Unrelated) How long and how difficult is it to 48 point edge mod a cube? What cubes can it be done on?

How many cubes can the 5cc Lubicle lube?

What's the difference between Speedy, Gummy, and Normal Lubicle?

Do you get 15% off Lubicle if you purchase the 3x3 Dayan bundle? 

Sorry for so many questions! I received $50 for my birthday, and I really want to spend wisely so as to get the best bang for my buck. Along with as many cubes I can get with that amount!

Thanks so much, I'm looking forward to purchasing from TheCubicle!


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 24, 2013)

> How much is shipping to US?



If your order is over $10, the shipping will be free. If the order is over $50, shipping will be free and expedited. For orders under $10, we charge a flat-rate shipping fee of $1.95. Our full shipping policy can be found here. 



> Does Lubicle lube come with the dispensing gauge?



Yes.



> How does Lubicle compare to Lubix?



They make the cube feel different. I find Lubix makes the cube snappier (crisper) and quicker. Lubicle makes the cube smooth and soft. This is just from my experience using the products.



> (Unrelated) How long and how difficult is it to 48 point edge mod a cube? What cubes can it be done on?



The 48 point edge mod is typically done on DaYan cubes. I have a lot of practice and it takes me 10-12 minutes. It's not difficult if you use a file and there are plenty of tutorials online.



> How many cubes can the 5cc Lubicle lube?



I don't have an exact number on this, but quite a lot. You don't need very much to lube a cube; especially a 3x3.



> What's the difference between Speedy, Gummy, and Normal Lubicle?



Speedy is more liquid and makes the cube smoother and faster. Gummy slows the cube down and makes the cube more controllable. The standard Lubicle gives a more balanced feel.



> Do you get 15% off Lubicle if you purchase the 3x3 Dayan bundle?



Yes!



> Sorry for so many questions! I received $50 for my birthday, and I really want to spend wisely so as to get the best bang for my buck. Along with as many cubes I can get with that amount!



Happy birthday!


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 24, 2013)

Dayan 2x2 is showing as not a preorder and in stock. Is this accurate?


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 24, 2013)

This is very accurate. We started shipping out pre-orders already.


----------



## RubiksDude (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the answers, a small kitten.

I think I'll be ordering this week, but I wasn't sure about the Assorted Regular Silicone Lube. 

Would this be a good method to follow for buying lubes and using them?:



> If you're looking for a good silicone lubricant, this is the choice for you! Thecubicle assorted regular silicone lube is almost objectively better than Lubix lube, as it is much cheaper (less than one fifth of the price of Lubix, I cannot emphasize this enough) and also offers more variety. Weight Guide: If you've used Lubix, liked it, and are looking for a similar feeling product, weight 5 is the choice for you. If you enjoy buttery smooth, slightly gummy puzzles, I would recommend weight 3. For a faster, speedier feel, you should try weight 2 lubricant. A general word of advice: use lighter weights for the pieces of larger cubes. Larger cubes require not simply more lubricant, but the right kind of lubricant: in this case, one with less viscosity. Weight 1 lube works like a charm on the pieces of my ShengShou 5x5 and my Dayan Megaminx. For lubricating cores (e.x. center pieces, screws, washers), it's recommended that you use a slightly heavier weight. Personally, I'd recommend weight 3 or 4 for lubing internal mechanisms.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes. It is good advice.


----------



## YddEd (Apr 25, 2013)

Is there no cheaper shipping to Australia? :/ I wanna get some lube.


----------



## RubiksDude (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the help! Can't wait for my cubes to come


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 28, 2013)

are you guys going to have the black ss6x6 back in stock soon?


----------



## Toddyt1 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Ordering from thecubicle.us in uk*

Hi, i'm from the uk and thinking of ordering from thecubicle.us (shengshou 8x8 + 4x4).

Was wondering if any other uk cubers had ordered from them and what the experience was like.

Also another question anyone had any problems with uk customs ordering from a us store (paying vat/tax, delays etc...).


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 28, 2013)

Toddyt1 said:


> Hi, i'm from the uk and thinking of ordering from thecubicle.us (shengshou 8x8 + 4x4).
> 
> Was wondering if any other uk cubers had ordered from them and what the experience was like.
> 
> Also another question anyone had any problems with uk customs ordering from a us store (paying vat/tax, delays etc...).



I haven't ordered from cubicle, but I have ordered from puzzleaddictions a few times (also US). The shipping time was usually about 3 weeks, and I only had to pay customs on 1 large order that I placed. 1-2 cubes usually came though without vat charges.


----------



## angham (Apr 28, 2013)

Toddyt1 said:


> Hi, i'm from the uk and thinking of ordering from thecubicle.us (shengshou 8x8 + 4x4).
> 
> Was wondering if any other uk cubers had ordered from them and what the experience was like.
> 
> Also another question anyone had any problems with uk customs ordering from a us store (paying vat/tax, delays etc...).


Really have no complaints whatsoever. Fast shipping, items all correct and well packed unlike some stores, overall very happy with the service. I didn't have to pay any extra charges, order was around $50 iirc


----------



## Toddyt1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Think im just gonna place the order and deal with the customs issues if/when they arise. Ive only ordered from cubesmith from outside uk and then the value was under £15 so doesn't inccur charges anyway.


----------



## RubiksDude (May 2, 2013)

Are you going to be stocking V-Cubes?


----------



## greenblob1818 (May 3, 2013)

Is it possible to get free shipping on international orders (not stickers)


----------



## ySoSrs (May 4, 2013)

I have two small questions, sorry if they're already asked, I looked but couldn't find the answer.

1) When will you have the Shengshou 4x4 v5 in stock?
2) The application tape for applying stickers, can you reuse it? I mean, can you do only one side with it or an entire cube? It would be stupid to order one and to find out I need more, but it would also be stupid to order 10 to find out I only need one.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

Application tape can be used multiple times


----------



## YddEd (May 4, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Is there no cheaper shipping to Australia? :/ I wanna get some lube.



I REALLY need some lube now...


----------



## a small kitten (May 13, 2013)

> 2) The application tape for applying stickers, can you reuse it? I mean, can you do only one side with it or an entire cube? It would be stupid to order one and to find out I need more, but it would also be stupid to order 10 to find out I only need one.



Application tape is reusable to an extent. You can keep using it as long as it remains sticky. Once the stickiness gives, you'll have to get a brand new one.



> Is there no cheaper shipping to Australia? :/ I wanna get some lube.



USPS First class international is already the cheapest shipping option at this time. Unfortunately, there is currently no cheaper alternative.



> Are you going to be stocking V-Cubes?



We have no current plans to stock V-Cube products.


----------



## a small kitten (May 13, 2013)

*We just received the FangShi ShuangRen* in assembled and DIY kit forms. 

White ShuangRen are coming in a separate shipment due in three days.


----------



## circular3 (May 21, 2013)

How long and how much would shipping to Singapore be?


----------



## BaconCuber (May 21, 2013)

I love how many sticker shades there are.  Almost as many or more than Cubesmith!! Good luck with your store, and hope you make lots of profit.


----------



## a small kitten (May 21, 2013)

> How long and how much would shipping to Singapore be?



Shipping time to Singapore varies. Our estimate is 1-2 weeks. The shipping rate depends on what you order. You can play around with it by adding things to the cart and seeing how much shipping costs.



> I love how many sticker shades there are. Almost as many or more than Cubesmith!! Good luck with your store, and hope you make lots of profit.



Thank you!


----------



## a small kitten (May 21, 2013)

Also, we just got the mini ShengShou 7x7 in!

Check it out here.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 21, 2013)

Do you have an estimate as to when you will have a white SS 4x4 v5 in stock?


----------



## samchoochiu (May 21, 2013)

Sir E Brum said:


> Do you have an estimate as to when you will have a white SS 4x4 v5 in stock?



I bought their "v4" in mid October, it turned out to be a v5 so I think you can buy it thinking its a v5.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (May 23, 2013)

Are you going to stock the MoYu HuanYing? If you do and the price is good I might get one when I'm getting internal pieces for my SS 4x4


----------



## Crowned xerxes (May 23, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Are you going to stock the MoYu HuanYing? If you do and the price is good I might get one when I'm getting internal pieces for my SS 4x4


It's on the site right now.


----------



## a small kitten (May 23, 2013)

The MoYu HuanYing can be found here. We expect it to come tomorrow if things go smoothly. Once the cube comes, we'll update the page with pictures and a video product overview.


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 24, 2013)

Website down?


----------



## a small kitten (May 24, 2013)

James is working on it. It's been really slow since the morning.

Update: we are back online!


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (May 25, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> The MoYu HuanYing can be found here. We expect it to come tomorrow if things go smoothly. Once the cube comes, we'll update the page with pictures and a video product overview.



Cool thanks I''ll get one of them or a fangshi (or both )


----------



## a small kitten (May 26, 2013)

We now have the *MoYu HuanYing* in both assembled and DIY kit form! 

We are currently designing special fitted stickers for the MoYu HuanYing.

Also, I will be making a video describing and comparing the FangShi ShuangRen, the DaYan ZhanChi and the MoYu HuanYing soon.


----------



## Username (May 26, 2013)

How much would International shipping for 3 3x3's and a hardware set be? (1 DIY and 2 assembled)


----------



## dbuck84 (May 27, 2013)

I bought some things with The Cubicle and I gotta say, it's my official prefered online store now...
Brazil customs sux, it took a long while until I receive the parcel, but 2 days after buying, they had released the cracken to Brazil!


----------



## a small kitten (May 27, 2013)

> How much would International shipping for 3 3x3's and a hardware set be? (1 DIY and 2 assembled)



The easiest way to figure this out is to add the items you want to the cart. The shipping will automatically be calculated for you. We would do this ourselves but calculating is much more accurate and informative on your end because all the 3x3s have different weights. You'll also be able to enter a more precise shipping address.


----------



## Platemu (May 29, 2013)

Are you located in NY state or New York City?


----------



## a small kitten (May 29, 2013)

Now we are in NY state. We were in NYC a year ago.


----------



## Platemu (May 30, 2013)

Which town or city?(I was wondering if you are located near me)


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 30, 2013)

Platemu said:


> Which town or city?(I was wondering if you are located near me)



Near here I assume: MOUNT KISCO, NY 10549 based on USPS tracking info.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 2, 2013)

Are cubes prelubed? Going to get a 55mm Zhanchi and wittwo v1.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 2, 2013)

We don't personally prelube. But, some cubes may have a thin coat of lube from the factory. The lack of prelube on the 55mm ZhanChi and the WitTwo v1 is pretty consistent.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 2, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> We don't personally prelube. But, some cubes may have a thin coat of lube from the factory. The lack of prelube on the 55mm ZhanChi and the WitTwo v1 is pretty consistent.



Ok. Still going to order lol.


----------



## KarlCubing (Jun 3, 2013)

I ordered a couple of stickers yesterday and still haven't received my Paypal invoice via email.... Will you send it soon?


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 3, 2013)

> I ordered a couple of stickers yesterday and still haven't received my Paypal invoice via email.... Will you send it soon?



My partner James manages PayPal invoices. He cannot find the order you are referring to in our system. Can you email your order number to [email protected]? We'll use that to track the order down.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Jun 3, 2013)

Are you guys going to be stocking regular sized SS 7x7x7 stickers anytime soon? What about SS 6x6?


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 3, 2013)

They are next on our schedule.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks! Now I can give up with thecubespecialist.com translation and failure to create an account....


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 3, 2013)

How long does it for you to send an order (of 2 cubes) out?


----------



## littlewing1208 (Jun 3, 2013)

I've placed probably 10 orders at thecubicle.us in the last 5 months and I generally get my stuff from NY to central NC in 4 days from when my order is placed.


----------



## KarlCubing (Jun 3, 2013)

How long does it take to ship to Australia?


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 3, 2013)

> How long does it for you to send an order (of 2 cubes) out?



If the two cubes are in stock, 1-2 days. We have a "rush processing" option that guarantees shipment in the next day's mail. 



> How long does it take to ship to Australia?



It varies. In our experience, 1-2 weeks.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol. Just asked my mom. "Is the site real?" Yes. I know two guys that she knows that have used it. Phil is a beast. Yeah. Its fine.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 3, 2013)

We just launched a pre-order for the *Type C WitFour 4x4*! 

Check out the pre-order page here!


----------



## ySoSrs (Jun 4, 2013)

Really good shop, fast and friendly mails if you have questions and shipping to Europe was pretty fast too. Only one small mistake in the order, I got regular red stickers where I ordered fluro red stickers, but it's no biggie since I ordered a couple of sticker sets and different stickers. I really like the color of the stickers and the fitted stickers fit perfect on my Zhanchi.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Jun 5, 2013)

ySoSrs said:


> Really good shop, fast and friendly mails if you have questions and shipping to Europe was pretty fast too. Only one small mistake in the order, I got regular red stickers where I ordered fluro red stickers, but it's no biggie since I ordered a couple of sticker sets and different stickers. I really like the color of the stickers and the fitted stickers fit perfect on my Zhanchi.



I'm quite sure if you brought this to their attention, that you'd have a fluro red set heading your way right away.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 5, 2013)

> Really good shop, fast and friendly mails if you have questions and shipping to Europe was pretty fast too. Only one small mistake in the order, I got regular red stickers where I ordered fluro red stickers, but it's no biggie since I ordered a couple of sticker sets and different stickers. I really like the color of the stickers and the fitted stickers fit perfect on my Zhanchi.



Email [email protected] with your order number and a picture of the regular red stickers you recieved. We will send out fluro red stickers as soon as we confirm the regular red stickers.


----------



## ySoSrs (Jun 5, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> I'm quite sure if you brought this to their attention, that you'd have a fluro red set heading your way right away.


Yeah, I thought so but I don't need them anymore. They were 55 mm stickers for my old zhanchi but when I saw the fitted stickers on my new zhanchi I just put one of the extra sets on my old zhanchi too.  @asmallkitten, I can still send you a picture to confirm it, but you really don't need to take the effort to send just those stickers, I probably won't use them again. And no worries, I still recommend the shop and will buy there again soon.  Buying new cubes is addictive lol.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jun 7, 2013)

I am very happy with store. All of my items arrived in Ireland in 4 days in great condition. Will be ordering from here in future.
(Also the MoYu is AMAZING!)


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 7, 2013)

> Yeah, I thought so but I don't need them anymore. They were 55 mm stickers for my old zhanchi but when I saw the fitted stickers on my new zhanchi I just put one of the extra sets on my old zhanchi too. @asmallkitten, I can still send you a picture to confirm it, but you really don't need to take the effort to send just those stickers, I probably won't use them again. And no worries, I still recommend the shop and will buy there again soon. Buying new cubes is addictive lol.



You can still send the picture if you want. We'll ask the shipper to be more careful in the future. We have a policy of completely fulfilling orders with mistakes, so if you see anything in the future, just let us know and we'll correct the situation.



> I am very happy with store. All of my items arrived in Ireland in 4 days in great condition. Will be ordering from here in future.
> (Also the MoYu is AMAZING!)



That's _really_ fast to Ireland


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 7, 2013)

We just launched our *54.6mm FangShi ShuangRen Pre-Order*! Check it out below

54.6mm Fangshi Shuang Ren (Assembled)
54.6mm Fangshi Shuang Ren (DIY Kit)

Personally, I am very excited about this cube. It's the perfect size for OH


----------



## uniacto (Jun 7, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> We just launched our *54.6mm FangShi ShuangRen Pre-Order*! Check it out below
> 
> 54.6mm Fangshi Shuang Ren (Assembled)
> 54.6mm Fangshi Shuang Ren (DIY Kit)
> ...



Is it possible to order sticker sets fitted for the 54.6mm ShuangRen in the same preorder, or will we have to wait for the cube to actually to come out?


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes. We will make a pre-order for the sticker picker as well. We cannot actually design the stickers until we see the cube, but everyone will be able to order stickers along with their pre-order of the 54.6mm ShuangRen.

The sticker picker will take about an hour to set up and finalize. I will update when it is ready.

If you want to pre-order immediately, you can just order 57mm ShuangRen stickers and comment that you would instead like 54.6mm.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 8, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> Yes. We will make a pre-order for the sticker picker as well. We cannot actually design the stickers until we see the cube, but everyone will be able to order stickers along with their pre-order of the 54.6mm ShuangRen.
> 
> The sticker picker will take about an hour to set up and finalize. I will update when it is ready.
> 
> If you want to pre-order immediately, you can just order 57mm ShuangRen stickers and comment that you would instead like 54.6mm.



oh okay, I see. One last question - why are the 54.6mm sticker sets more expensive than the others?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 8, 2013)

I just preordered three. Hope to have them two weeks before the Las Vegas competition so I can get them prepped.


----------



## Walrus (Jun 11, 2013)

Is it possible to order just a couple of Dayan Guhong V2 torpedoes without the edge pieces? I am missing one and want a spare. Also are the WitFour cubes shipping yet? I really want a stickerless for Father's Day!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow. Placed order at like 5:30. It's already processed three and a half hours later. Nice. Can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 17, 2013)

Top-quality 67mm vinyl stickers for the ShengShou 6x6 are now available at TheCubicle.us in 31 different colors. Fitted 6x6 stickers are also available for modded 6x6 cubes.

Check them out at the 6x6 Sticker Picker 67mm!



uniacto said:


> oh okay, I see. One last question - why are the 54.6mm sticker sets more expensive than the others?


We forgot to apply the special discount -- the pre-made sets should be the same price as our other 3x3 fitted stickers now.



CarlBrannen said:


> I just preordered three. Hope to have them two weeks before the Las Vegas competition so I can get them prepped.


If there is no delay by the manufacturer, we fully expect to have them well before Worlds 2013.



Walrus said:


> Is it possible to order just a couple of Dayan Guhong V2 torpedoes without the edge pieces? I am missing one and want a spare. Also are the WitFour cubes shipping yet? I really want a stickerless for Father's Day!


Unfortunately, it isn't possible to order torpedoes only right now, but we will introduce that feature soon. In the meantime, you can contact [email protected] before placing your order to arrange payment for the torpedoes.

And yes, the WitFour came in last Thursday -- we've already shipped out the pre-orders and they are available to purchase now.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 18, 2013)

Amazing. Placed order on Thursday. Processed three hours later. Shipped next day. Here today (Monday). Both are perfect. But I didn't get a business card  Lol.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 18, 2013)

We are running low. Good news is, we redesigned


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 19, 2013)

*MoYu WeiLong* pre-order! Check it out here!


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 24, 2013)

Top-quality 77.6mm vinyl stickers for the ShengShou 7x7 are now available at TheCubicle.us in 31 different colors. 

Check them out at the 7x7 Sticker Picker 77.6mm!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 24, 2013)

I thought thecubicle carried CubeTwist clocks. I can't find them.


----------



## FluffyDucky (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi, will you be selling the black (capped) and white 54.6 fangshi shuangren?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 25, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I thought thecubicle carried CubeTwist clocks. I can't find them.



So can you stock some clocks next month please?


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 26, 2013)

FluffyDucky said:


> Hi, will you be selling the black (capped) and white 54.6 fangshi shuangren?



Yes, we have just added that to our FangShi 54.6mm options. The White is actually "primary" plastic, so the option is called Black and Primary.



TheNextFeliks said:


> So can you stock some clocks next month please?



We actually expect to have the clock by tomorrow. As soon as it is available, we will be listing it on our site!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 26, 2013)

a cool guy said:


> Yes, we have just added that to our FangShi 54.6mm options. The White is actually "primary" plastic, so the option is called Black and Primary.
> 
> We actually expect to have the clock by tomorrow. As soon as it is available, we will be listing it on our site!



Ok thanks. You are a cool guy.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jun 26, 2013)

a cool guy said:


> Top-quality 77.6mm vinyl stickers for the ShengShou 7x7 are now available at TheCubicle.us in 31 different colours.



I'm sorry but I will never resticker my SS 7x7
It would take WAY too long.

It took me 40 minutes to sticker my HuanYing (with your HuanYing half brights, which are BRILLIANT)


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 27, 2013)

Attention all small kittens and cool guys

TheCubicle.us will be launching an epic 9-day sale starting June 29! Check out our website at TheCubicle.us for daily deals, bundles and specials.






5% discount on all products!

*Special Deals*

*6/29 + 6/30: 3x3 Power Bundle* - MoYu + Funs Puzzle + ZhanChi

*7/1: Lube Special* - Buy two 3x3s, get 5cc assorted lube free

*7/2: 2x2 Bundle* - WitTwo + DaYan

*7/3: Sticker Special* - Buy three sticker sets, get one free

*7/4: Cube Bag Special* - All orders over $20 receive a complimentary cube bag

*7/5: a small kitten's Lube Bundle* - 10cc Maru + 10cc Lubicle Speedy + 5cc Weight 5

*7/6 + 7/7: 4x4 Power Bundle* - ShengShou + ShenSu + WitFour + Maru


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 27, 2013)

Can you just do Huanying and Fangshi bundle? I already have two zhanchis. Sounds awesome though.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 27, 2013)

This sounds pretty cool. I'll be checking the site.


----------



## kcl (Jun 27, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Can you just do Huanying and Fangshi bundle? I already have two zhanchis. Sounds awesome though.



SHH it's an excuse to make your parents get an extra cube!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 27, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> SHH it's an excuse to make your parents get an extra cube!



I don't really want another Zhanchi. Ill plan my order later.


----------



## kcl (Jun 27, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I don't really want another Zhanchi. Ill plan my order later.



But if you just happen to get it with a Fangshi and a moyu..


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jun 27, 2013)

Can the MoYu be the Weilong? Will it be available by tomorrow?

EDIT: Sorry I watched the video again and paid attention.
Yes I can get the Weilong
And some stickers maybe?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 27, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I don't really want another Zhanchi. Ill plan my order later.



Sell the extra Zhanchi.


----------



## Patrick M (Jun 27, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> I'm sorry but I will never resticker my SS 7x7
> It would take WAY too long.
> 
> It took me 40 minutes to sticker my HuanYing (with your HuanYing half brights, which are BRILLIANT)




May i suggest application tape. Definitely makes restickering easier - im going to resticker at least one side on my 11x11 once my cubesmith order comes in. 
Get application tape from the cubicle, they have large size. :3


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jun 27, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> May i suggest application tape. Definitely makes restickering easier - im going to resticker at least one side on my 11x11 once my cubesmith order comes in.
> Get application tape from the cubicle, they have large size. :3



Meh I average 35 minutes on 7x7  so half brights won't really make a difference.

And I prefer to sticker by hand, when you finish you get a great sense of achievement


----------



## Patrick M (Jun 27, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Meh I average 35 minutes on 7x7  so half brights won't really make a difference.



Haha I average like 9 minutes, but I just love perfecting my puzzles. 
anyway pm me if you need help with the tape or something, can actually by less useful unless you peel the stickers a lil first ^^


----------



## qqwref (Jun 28, 2013)

If anyone doesn't want their Zhanchi you should bundle them up and send them all to Maskow :tu


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jun 29, 2013)

The 3x3 bundle is available now
http://thecubicle.us/power-bundle-p-993.html

39 dollars for the three cubes. Not a bad price. I might hold out for the 2x2 or 4x4 bundles but then again I might just get this as I only have 57mm Zhanchi (I'd like something for OH), I obviously don't have the Weilong and I got a Huanying instead of a Shuanren. We'll see....


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi, could you update the photo on the 6x6 stickers page to see the differences between the fitted and the non fitted ones?


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jun 29, 2013)

Are you guys going to be selling cubes at wc2013? If so will you be selling 3x3s off site in order to comply with competition rules about selling non rubiks 3x3s.


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 1, 2013)

Countdown to Worlds Sale Update:

July 1st Only: Buy Any Two (2) 3x3 cubes, and receive a free 5cc Regular Assorted Silicone lube with dispensing tip ($3.89 value).

To receive the free lube, please indicate which weight (1 through 5) of Assorted Silicone Lube you would like in the order comments during the checkout process. More details on the lube here: http://thecubicle.us/assorted-regular-silicone-lube-p-61.html



TiLiMayor said:


> Hi, could you update the photo on the 6x6 stickers page to see the differences between the fitted and the non fitted ones?


The main picture is of the non-fitted stickers on a non-modded ShengShou 6x6, but if you want to see the non-fitted and fitted next to each other, simply hover your mouse over the product pictures in the left column -- a neat popup picture should appear that shows non-fitted on left and fitted on right.



cubingandjazz said:


> Are you guys going to be selling cubes at wc2013? If so will you be selling 3x3s off site in order to comply with competition rules about selling non rubiks 3x3s.


The WCA has asked stores not to vend at Worlds 2013. However, we are holding a Countdown to Worlds Sale right now so you can pick up your competition gear and have it ready before Worlds 2013.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 1, 2013)

a cool guy said:


> Countdown to Worlds Sale Update:
> 
> July 1st Only: Buy Any Two (2) 3x3 cubes, and receive a free 5cc Regular Assorted Silicone lube with dispensing tip ($3.89 value).



Agh... if I only knew this a few hours earlier. I order a lube anyway with dispensing tip with my power bundle. I thought of ordering on the lube special day instead but thought it would only give me $3 (no dispensing tip). Now I only get $3.22 off instead of $3.89 off so I spent $0.67 more than I needed to.


----------



## Skyancez123 (Jul 1, 2013)

*SS Aurora sticker specs & Cube measurements*

I ordered a new Shengshou Aurora last week and I got it a day or two ago. Since then, I've restickered it with some 57mm half-brights from thecubicle - however, I find that these stickers are a little too big and when I'm solving they feel pointy under my fingertips. I'm looking for some smaller stickers that will fit the cube a bit better, and by that I mean I don't want any part of the sticker hanging off of the side. It seems that its almost unavoidable with the 57mm stickers. I want to order from thecubicle, as I already have an account there, and they offer 57mm, 55mm, and 50mm stickers. I'm wondering if anyone knows if the 55mm stickers will be small enough to suit my needs or if anyone can tell me the measurements of the Aurora. All help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 2, 2013)

If I were to order some stickers on stickers day, could I be able to receive them at worlds? I will be at several different addresses through the following month so it is as early as I think I could get hold of them..


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 2, 2013)

> I ordered a new Shengshou Aurora last week and I got it a day or two ago. Since then, I've restickered it with some 57mm half-brights from thecubicle - however, I find that these stickers are a little too big and when I'm solving they feel pointy under my fingertips. I'm looking for some smaller stickers that will fit the cube a bit better, and by that I mean I don't want any part of the sticker hanging off of the side. It seems that its almost unavoidable with the 57mm stickers. I want to order from thecubicle, as I already have an account there, and they offer 57mm, 55mm, and 50mm stickers. I'm wondering if anyone knows if the 55mm stickers will be small enough to suit my needs or if anyone can tell me the measurements of the Aurora. All help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!



Hello. The 55mm stickers should do just fine.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 2, 2013)

*Today's special is a 2x2 bundle!* For a great bundle price, you can pick either DaYan 2x2 size and either WitTwo version.

Check it out here!


----------



## BaconCuber (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow... I need to get a move on with purchasing my Fangshi and some stickers. Probably will order them on 7/3/13, because of the free sticker set. Cool deals!


----------



## makssl6911 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello, anyone!P)
I ordered the regular silicone lube from you guys. I wanted to go with 10cc, but i thought it would last me only like a month or two.(Only expirience with lubes are 2cc which get used up quite quickly)
So i decided to go with the 25cc weight 3. How long will this last me? And oh, btw, if the country im shipping it to dosen't have "states", or the city is the state, do i just repeat it? Example: country: Latvia/ city: Riga/ State: Riga.
anyway, thanks. And thank you kitten, for learning me ZZ :3


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello.

How long lubes last really depends on how many cubes you are using it for. I only use 2 different 3x3s. A 25cc vial of lube will last me around 5-6 months. Could you tell me how many cubes you will use it for?

For the address: "state" is not required in the shipping address form. If "state" doesn't apply to you, just leave it blank. For Norway, you're welcome to write down which county you are in. That may help the postal service. We've sent orders to Oslo, Akershus and Oppland before.


----------



## makssl6911 (Jul 2, 2013)

Planing to use it on maybe 4-5 cubes. Actually, im shipping it to latvia, since my dad lives there, and ill be there in the summer vaccation. Also, i wrote Riga on the state, is that a problem? Riga is the city.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, you guys use a lot of lube or something or else I use mine sparingly. 8cc lasts me about 2 years on two cubes.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 3, 2013)

> Planing to use it on maybe 4-5 cubes. Actually, im shipping it to latvia, since my dad lives there, and ill be there in the summer vaccation. Also, i wrote Riga on the state, is that a problem? Riga is the city.



If Riga is the city, just leave the state blank. If you have 4-5 cubes, 25cc should be more than enough. 10cc might work but if you lube a lot like me you'll find yourself looking for more lube 1-2 months later.

I relube my cubes every week with a drop or two. Not sure if that's too much?


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah, probably too much.


----------



## makssl6911 (Jul 3, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> If Riga is the city, just leave the state blank. If you have 4-5 cubes, 25cc should be more than enough. 10cc might work but if you lube a lot like me you'll find yourself looking for more lube 1-2 months later.
> 
> I relube my cubes every week with a drop or two. Not sure if that's too much?


As i ordered, but thought i needed to put something in(since it had one of them stars) i wrote riga. Any way to change it, or? But it is called the province of riga too..


----------



## makssl6911 (Jul 3, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Wow, you guys use a lot of lube or something or else I use mine sparingly. 8cc lasts me about 2 years on two cubes.


Only lube ive had expirience with is 2cc calvin lube, which i used up quick. Also, it only costs like 11$(25cc+the green tip), but shipping is like 6$. I just wanted to get my bang for the buck!


----------



## TheJCube (Jul 4, 2013)

Any time frame that we may see the DIY Guhong v2 restocked? I've checked all stores, and thecubicle is the cheapest place (especially with the promotion going on).


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 4, 2013)

*Thursday, July 4 Only!* 
*Cube Bag Special:* All orders over $20 receive a Complimentary Cube Bag. To redeem the free cube bag, please indicate which color cube bag you want in the Order Comments section during the checkout process.

For more information on the cube bags, please visit the product page here.



TheJCube said:


> Any time frame that we may see the DIY Guhong v2 restocked? I've checked all stores, and thecubicle is the cheapest place (especially with the promotion going on).



The Black one is out of stock right now but we expect to have it early next week. If you want to lock in on the sale price, you can order the Black GuHong V2 DIY even though it is out of stock during the sale, and then we will send the order when the item comes back in stock.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 9, 2013)

Is the Fluro Blue the same as Ice Blue from puzzleaddictions? They look pretty similar.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 9, 2013)

Have 54.6 Fangshi preorders been sent out? I ordered on June 20th and still haven't received the preorder.


----------



## TheJCube (Jul 10, 2013)

Would TheCubicle Moyu stickers fit the WeiLong okay even though they are tailored to the HuanYing?


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jul 10, 2013)

I have to compliment you guys! The cubicle has by far the fastest processing/shipping I have ever dealt with in a cubing store. I ordered some stickers and a shengshou aurora on sunday night, they shipped out monday morning, and now the order is scheduled to arrive later today (Wednesday)! This was all with their free shipping option. Those shipping and processing speeds are amazing and unparalleled in the community! Thank you guys very much for this


----------



## makssl6911 (Jul 19, 2013)

17 days for the lube, and it's still not here.. Worst thing is that shipping costs 6$ :/ I get my HKnowstore stuff in 8-12 days.. Any reason for the delay, Phil?


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 19, 2013)

I will check with James. Can you send your order number to [email protected]? James will help track down the package and see what's up.


----------



## makssl6911 (Jul 19, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> I will check with James. Can you send your order number to [email protected]? James will help track down the package and see what's up.


Done. Thanks for the fast responce.

Edit: Moo. Wrote wrong zip code.. Got it today, though.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 5, 2013)

If I were to order a 3x3 but wanted a black cube with white centers or something odd like that, would you be able to provide it? Would it cost extra, etc.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 5, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> If I were to order a 3x3 but wanted a black cube with white centers or something odd like that, would you be able to provide it? Would it cost extra, etc.



You could look in the junkyard section and order 6 white centre pieces with a black 3x3 and put the white centres on yourself.
This would probably cost more.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, that would be my alternative but I'd rather not cash out on 6 white centers... not to mention that they don't carry Weilong parts in the junkyard.


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for sorting my stickers order after I stuffed up and chose all fitted stickers bar yellow! :fp

Excellent service, as always.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 6, 2013)

Yay! Got my Weilong. Unboxing on my channel.


----------



## Ninja (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a few question. Which one of your yellow colour stickers is closest to the yellow colour on the fangshi v 1 and which yellow colour is the "warmest" (Maybe it is the same yellow)? 

Which orange is closest to the orange colour of the fangshi?

Which blue colour is the darkest between the bright blue and sky blue?

I have a white fangshi so the colours aren't so transparent.

Happy for answer


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 10, 2013)

Ninja said:


> I have a few question. Which one of your yellow colour stickers is closest to the yellow colour on the fangshi v 1 and which yellow colour is the "warmest" (Maybe it is the same yellow)?
> 
> Which orange is closest to the orange colour of the fangshi?
> 
> ...



http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-57mm-fangshi-c-66_104.html


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 10, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> If I were to order a 3x3 but wanted a black cube with white centers or something odd like that, would you be able to provide it? Would it cost extra, etc.



bump?

And I was referring to the Weilong which I don't think has parts in the junkyard.


----------



## Ninja (Aug 10, 2013)

@TheNextFeliks 
I looked at the site before posting and I found it pretty difficult to tell some colours apart and it is often hard to take an accurate picture of a colour. But thank you for the answer.


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 10, 2013)

Pyraminx Stickers are now available at the Pyraminx Sticker Picker 98mm. Designed for ShengShou Pyraminx, but compatible with other models. Also, FangShi ShuangRen V2 expected to be available Monday!








Ninja said:


> I have a few question. Which one of your yellow colour stickers is closest to the yellow colour on the fangshi v 1 and which yellow colour is the "warmest" (Maybe it is the same yellow)?
> 
> Which orange is closest to the orange colour of the fangshi?
> 
> ...



Just normal "Yellow" on our Sticker Picker is closest to the yellow on the FangShi V1. This is also probably the warmest yellow that we offer -- the other yellows are "Light Yellow," which is a tiny lighter than Yellow, "Bright Yellow," which is really light, "Dark Yellow," which is quite dark, and Fluro Yellow, which is very bright and reflective since it is fluorescent.

Light Orange is closest to the Orange on the FangShi V1, but Orange is close too (light orange is actually a bit darker than Orange on the Sticker Picker).

Bright blue is darker than Sky blue.

Hope this helps answer your questions!



Lchu613 said:


> bump?
> 
> And I was referring to the Weilong which I don't think has parts in the junkyard.



We don't currently have that option available on our site, but if you contact [email protected], maybe we can work out a special arrangement. It would definitely cost more, though, since we would have to take the pieces from 2 DIY Kits to make the mixed color one. Maybe you can buy a black + white WeiLong and then swap out the centers with each other and still have 2 usable cubes.


----------



## Lid (Aug 10, 2013)

Do you have "Red Orange Fluorescent" (the one cubesmith calls "Fluorescent Orange")?


----------



## Ninja (Aug 11, 2013)

a cool guy said:


> Just normal "Yellow" on our Sticker Picker is closest to the yellow on the FangShi V1. This is also probably the warmest yellow that we offer -- the other yellows are "Light Yellow," which is a tiny lighter than Yellow, "Bright Yellow," which is really light, "Dark Yellow," which is quite dark, and Fluro Yellow, which is very bright and reflective since it is fluorescent.
> 
> Light Orange is closest to the Orange on the FangShi V1, but Orange is close too (light orange is actually a bit darker than Orange on the Sticker Picker).
> 
> ...


----------



## Username (Aug 11, 2013)

What pyraminx sticker set is closest to the stock stickers on the SS pyra?


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 11, 2013)

Lid said:


> Do you have "Red Orange Fluorescent" (the one cubesmith calls "Fluorescent Orange")?



We have Fluro Red and Fluro Orange, but not the one Cubesmith calls Fluro Orange right now. Fluro Orange is probably the closest match for Cubesmith's Fluro orange, since Fluro Red is really red.



Username said:


> What pyraminx sticker set is closest to the stock stickers on the SS pyra?



We have a pre-made set called ShengShou Set. These are the closest matches to the ShengShou Pyraminx stock stickers (Fluro Yellow, Fluro Red, Fluro Green, and Sky Blue)


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 13, 2013)

We got 2 new 3x3s in today! 

FangShi ShuangRen v2






Mf8 Legend v2


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 13, 2013)

Are you going to be getting in the Gans III?


----------



## Zeotor (Aug 13, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Are you going to be getting in the Gans III?



Yes; they will get it.

The following is from the August 12, 2013 update of their homepage.


TheCubicle.us said:


> Coming Soon...
> Gan III Speedcube and even more new products and stickers!



Off Topic: This was my OLL-th post.


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 20, 2013)

Ganspuzzle III (also called Gans III) 3x3 Speedcube is now available at TheCubicle.us:

Ganspuzzle III (Assembled)

Ganspuzzle III (DIY Kit)






The DaYan Megaminx Sticker Picker featuring custom cut stickers for the DaYan Megaminx is now here, too!

Left: Sky Blue on DaYan Megaminx I Non-Ridged; Right: Sky Blue on DaYan Megaminx I Ridged.

Megaminx Sticker Picker 32mm - DaYan


----------



## Robocopter87 (Aug 22, 2013)

Will you be selling the Maru CX3 when it is released?


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 23, 2013)

Robocopter87 said:


> Will you be selling the Maru CX3 when it is released?



Yes, we are definitely looking into stocking this cube as soon as possible. We'll be sure to announce here and on our website front page as soon as it is available for purchase!


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 3, 2013)

We just designed *fitted stickers for both sizes of the DaYan 2x2*! Check them out in our sticker picker sections!

DaYan 2x2 - 46mm
DaYan 2x2 - 50mm


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 3, 2013)

Can I have a coupon code for loyalty? Gonna buy a clock soon.


----------



## kcl (Sep 4, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Can I have a coupon code for loyalty? Gonna buy a clock soon.



Lol the best way to have that happen is by NOT asking for it..


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 4, 2013)

We are pleased to announce our pre-order of the hotly-anticipated Maru CX-3 3x3 Speedcube. The design of this cube was inspired by our friend, Cyoubx. All pre-orders will receive a complimentary Cubicle Cube Bag of your choice.

Check it out here: Maru CX-3


----------



## rj (Sep 14, 2013)

a cool guy said:


> We are pleased to announce our pre-order of the hotly-anticipated Maru CX-3 3x3 Speedcube. The design of this cube was inspired by our friend, Cyoubx. All pre-orders will receive a complimentary Cubicle Cube Bag of your choice.
> 
> Check it out here: Maru CX-3



Will the price ever go down any?


----------



## YddEd (Sep 14, 2013)

Can I request to have black stickers instead of white stickers in sticker sets?


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 15, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Can I request to have black stickers instead of white stickers in sticker sets?



Yes, you may request one sticker to be swapped out from each sticker set. Please specify clearly in the order comments which color to swap out and which one to swap in.


----------



## KeanuNu (Sep 15, 2013)

Love your guys' site. I'm starting a Cubing Club at my High School and I'm recommending all purchases through your website.


----------



## jdbryant (Sep 16, 2013)

Just ordered form you guys today! I'm recommending your site to everyone who I've told about cubing as well. Best stickers, customer service, selection, shipping, etc. Great work!


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 16, 2013)

Maru CX3 Is Now Available in Black and White Plastic. Maru CX3 in other colors coming soon!








KeanuNu said:


> Love your guys' site. I'm starting a Cubing Club at my High School and I'm recommending all purchases through your website.



Thanks for the comments and recommendation! We wish you good luck with your Cubing Club, and feel free to contact us at [email protected] regarding bulk orders for your Cubing Club!



jdbryant said:


> Just ordered form you guys today! I'm recommending your site to everyone who I've told about cubing as well. Best stickers, customer service, selection, shipping, etc. Great work!



Thanks for your kind words -- we always strive to provide the quality products and service that our valued customers deserve, and we are glad that you approve!


----------



## ianliu64 (Sep 19, 2013)

Not to be impolite or anything,
I ordered 64 dollars worth of cubes on 9/14/13, and they haven't finished processing.
Does processing usually take this long?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 20, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> Not to be impolite or anything,
> I ordered 64 dollars worth of cubes on 9/14/13, and they haven't finished processing.
> Does processing usually take this long?



They are shipping out pre-orders. Also, they stated that they had a death in the family. Don't worry about it. It can take about a day or a week. Just be patient  Your cubes will be in your hands soon!


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 20, 2013)

> Not to be impolite or anything,
> I ordered 64 dollars worth of cubes on 9/14/13, and they haven't finished processing.
> Does processing usually take this long?



We are just getting back up to speed. Our business was heavily impacted by a death in our family. We'll get your order shipped as soon as possible. If you would like, I can do a check-up on your order if you send me your order number. 

Sorry for the delay. Hope your stuff gets to you soon.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 20, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Sep 20, 2013)

what are a cool guys fav sticker set?


----------



## littlewing1208 (Sep 20, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> Not to be impolite or anything,
> I ordered 64 dollars worth of cubes on 9/14/13, and they haven't finished processing.
> Does processing usually take this long?



I've ordered $300+ worth of stuff from the cubicle over the last 6-7 months. This is *definitely* the exception. They process fast, they ship fast, they have great prices, great sticker quality, great new products, answer questions. Please don't take this unfortunate scenario as being indicative of their service.


----------



## Teencuber (Sep 20, 2013)

I have gotten ALL of my cubes from you guys! Its awesome because the shipping time is so fast and the customer service is amazing!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 20, 2013)

The rest of our CX3s have arrived! Now you can enjoy the CX3 in yellow, red, orange, blue, green, purple, transparent, transparent blue and even glow-in-the dark!

Check out the new options on our CX3 page.


----------



## ianliu64 (Sep 25, 2013)

I recently got a Weilong (excellent service btw!), but unfortunately it came missing a torpedo. D:
Anything I could do about that?


----------



## littlewing1208 (Sep 25, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> I recently got a Weilong (excellent service btw!), but unfortunately it came missing a torpedo. D:
> Anything I could do about that?



Was it a DIY? I actually assembled one of the edges with a torpedeo inside it. And to make it worse, it was such that the torpedo didn't rattle either.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 25, 2013)

Email [email protected]. We'll send you a spare. That is, of course, you don't find the torpedo hiding in one of the pieces.


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 26, 2013)

So how is the Maru Axis Oil? Looks interesting.

http://thecubicle.us/maru-axis-p-1247.html


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 28, 2013)

We just got the YJ SuLong 3x3 in Black, White, and Primary plastic -- check it out here: 

YJ SuLong 3x3








Coolster01 said:


> So how is the Maru Axis Oil? Looks interesting.
> 
> http://thecubicle.us/maru-axis-p-1247.html



There's not too much information about this product yet because it was just released, but it seems to be more viscous than normal Maru Lube so that it stays on the core and springs better. Maybe it works well with normal Maru lube on the pieces and this lube for the screws and core.


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yay, primary.

Have any of you tried out the Axis Maru? If so about what viscosity would it be compared to, say, your regular lube?
Maybe wt 3-4?

Oh and could you post pictures of different colors of cubes like Zhanchi and Weilong?


----------



## rj (Sep 28, 2013)

a cool guy said:


> We just got the YJ SuLong 3x3 in Black, White, and Primary plastic -- check it out here:
> 
> YJ SuLong 3x3
> 
> ...



Fasttech has sold this for 6 months. http://www.fasttech.com/products/2115/10002273/1358905


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 30, 2013)

Custom-Cut Cubicle Stickers for the ShengShou 9x9 are now available at TheCubicle.us in over 30 different colors!

Check them out here:

ShengShou 9x9 Sticker Picker at TheCubicle.us






@rj: Thanks for letting us know -- we weren't aware of this lube until recently. I think we are the first to offer it for sale in the United States.


----------



## jdbryant (Oct 2, 2013)

What stickers that you guys sell best fit the SS Aurora? I just ordered one and now I'm going to get some of your lovely half-brights. I've heard that 55mm are optimal, but not sure. And for the WeiLong and YJ SuLong, do the MoYu set stickers (even though they were intended for the Fangshi) work the best? Thanks for the help!


----------



## sellingseals (Oct 2, 2013)

I love the stickers from the cubicle.


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 3, 2013)

jdbryant said:


> What stickers that you guys sell best fit the SS Aurora? I just ordered one and now I'm going to get some of your lovely half-brights. I've heard that 55mm are optimal, but not sure. And for the WeiLong and YJ SuLong, do the MoYu set stickers (even though they were intended for the Fangshi) work the best? Thanks for the help!



We originally recommended 55mm non-fitted for the Aurora, but some of our customers said they liked the 57mm FangShi-fitted sets better because the Aurora has larger holes. 

The 57mm MoYu-fitted sets were custom-fitted for the MoYu WeiLong and MoYu HuanYing, so those definitely work best for the WeiLong.

As for the YJ SuLong, we would again recommend the 57mm FangShi-fitted stickers because of the large rounded holes. Hope this helps answer your questions!



Lchu613 said:


> Yay, primary.
> 
> Have any of you tried out the Axis Maru? If so about what viscosity would it be compared to, say, your regular lube?
> Maybe wt 3-4?
> ...



Just by looking at how viscous the lube is, I would guess it to be between Weight 3 and Weight 4 of our Silicone Lube

We already have pictures of all the different colors of WeiLong and ZhanChi on the product pages.

WeiLong

ZhanChi

Here's some pictures of the new colors of the WeiLong:

Primary:





Transparent:


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 10, 2013)

Some of you may remember that we used to give out free business cards with each order. Well, they are back -- new and improved! We'll be giving them out in all orders again.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 12, 2013)

We just launched our *MoYu WeiSu 4x4 pre-order*! Come check it out here.


----------



## windhero (Oct 12, 2013)

What type of thecubicle-stickers would fit this puzzle the best?


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Oct 12, 2013)

Not sure if you saw or not but you don't have to pay extra for primary colour.
I'm sure that makes you happy...

EDIT:
Also I'm wondering. What's the closest shades to moyu shades?
I know fluro green is very close to the moyu green.
As is regular red.

But does anyone know the closest shades?


----------



## windhero (Oct 12, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Not sure if you saw or not but you don't have to pay extra for primary colour.
> I'm sure that makes you happy...
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


It would if shipping was free to Europe :/

I'll check the colours today when I get home and post some comparisons if you want me to.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Oct 12, 2013)

windhero said:


> It would if shipping was free to Europe :/



Well at least they ship fast. I got an order to Ireland in 4 days.

Also completely off topic but do you like formula 1?
I was just thinking y'know Finland.


----------



## Lid (Oct 12, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Also I'm wondering. What's the closest shades to moyu shades?
> I know fluro green is very close to the moyu green.
> As is regular red.
> 
> But does anyone know the closest shades?


Can't say what cubicle shades are closest but cubesmiths "Half-Bright plus Bright Blue Set" is almost spot on = White, Fluorescent Yellow, Bright Blue, Fluorescent Green, Red, Fluorescent Red Orange


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 12, 2013)

windhero said:


> What type of thecubicle-stickers would fit this puzzle the best?


The MoYu WeiSu 4x4 is 62mm, so we would recommend our 4x4 Sticker Picker 62mm for it.



Yellowsnow98 said:


> Not sure if you saw or not but you don't have to pay extra for primary colour.
> I'm sure that makes you happy...
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



The closest shades that we offer to the MoYu shades are:

Fluro Green, Fluro Bright Orange, Fluro Yellow, Red, Bright Blue, White

These shades should be very close, if not exactly the same as the MoYu shades. The Fluro Bright Orange is new to our site, so there's no pictures right now, but we should be getting them up soon. It is redder than Fluro Orange.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Oct 12, 2013)

a cool guy said:


> The closest shades that we offer to the MoYu shades are:
> 
> Fluro Green, Fluro Bright Orange, Fluro Yellow, Red, Bright Blue, White
> 
> These shades should be very close, if not exactly the same as the MoYu shades. The Fluro Bright Orange is new to our site, so there's no pictures right now, but we should be getting them up soon. It is redder than Fluro Orange.



Cool thanks. From using my weilong so much I'm switching to moyu shades for the cubes I'm willing to sticker.(Not 7x7)


----------



## windhero (Oct 12, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Well at least they ship fast. I got an order to Ireland in 4 days.
> 
> Also completely off topic but do you like formula 1?
> I was just thinking y'know Finland.



Yeah I know it's fast. Just feels wrong paying +50% more for the order just to get it shipped.

I'm sure there isnt much thecubicle can do about this to remain profitable, but such is life. International free shipping is the downfall of cubing shops outside of Asia. :/

[offtopic]
And I've watched a lot of F1 but I dont particularly like it 
[/offtopic]


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 12, 2013)

It's nice to have custom Dayan megaminx stickers, is this the only site that has them? My mega looks a lot cooler with black instead of grey and some fluoro shades (and also better recog I think).


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 14, 2013)

Cubicle Stickers for the Square-1 are now available! Fits Calvin's Square-1, MF8 Square-1, and other 55mm-size Square-1 puzzles. Check them out here:

Square-1 Sticker Picker 55mm - Side 1
(there's 3 different sides to the Square-1 -- you can select which side you are selecting for by clicking the appropriate area in the guiding picture at the top.)






Also, did you know that TheCubicle.us offers free shipping on international stickers-only orders over $15? Anything in the Cubicle Stickers category qualifies for free shipping -- including sticker razors, application tape, and more!


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Oct 14, 2013)

i think the moyu blue is sky blue


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 14, 2013)

bronycuber1013 said:


> i think the moyu blue is sky blue



Oh my glob, you are right! The MoYu set is: White, Fluro Yellow, Fluro Green, Fluro Bright Orange, Sky Blue, Red. Thanks for the correction!



Yellowsnow98 said:


> Cool thanks. From using my weilong so much I'm switching to moyu shades for the cubes I'm willing to sticker.(Not 7x7)



Sorry, I said the wrong colors for the MoYu Set. The blue is actually sky blue. See above post.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Oct 14, 2013)

a cool guy said:


> Oh my glob, you are right! The MoYu set is: White, Fluro Yellow, Fluro Orange, Fluro Bright Orange, Sky Blue, Red.


two oranges?


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 14, 2013)

bronycuber1013 said:


> two oranges?



Oops, Fluro Orange should be Fluro Green. Edited it now. Fluro Bright Orange is redder than Fluro Orange, and I believe that is what the MoYu set uses.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Oct 14, 2013)

a cool guy said:


> Oh my glob, you are right! The MoYu set is: White, Fluro Yellow, Fluro Green, Fluro Bright Orange, Sky Blue, Red. Thanks for the correction!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I said the wrong colors for the MoYu Set. The blue is actually sky blue. See above post.



Alright thanks. Now because you have square 1 stickers I can weilong sticker that too.


----------



## dithes (Oct 16, 2013)

Will the square-1 stickers fit cube twist?


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 16, 2013)

dithes said:


> Will the square-1 stickers fit cube twist?



Yes, the CubeTwist Square-1 is around 54-55mm, which is pretty similar to the MF8 Square-1 and the Calvin's Square-1, so the stickers should fit just fine.


----------



## koops8 (Oct 17, 2013)

When will order #8532 be shipped? I need it soon please and i have been waiting for 2 days.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 18, 2013)

You're being extremely impatient. Two days and you're asking for faster shipping?
Seriously, consider your situation.

These are 2 or 3 guys that treat customers in a generally quick and efficient manner, but asking for a faster shipping after TWO DAYS is absurd.


----------



## koops8 (Oct 18, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> You're being extremely impatient. Two days and you're asking for faster shipping?
> Seriously, consider your situation.
> 
> These are 2 or 3 guys that treat customers in a generally quick and efficient manner, but asking for a faster shipping after TWO DAYS is absurd.


I'm sorry I sound so rude, but I sort of need it by next week all I'm asking is when will it be done processing


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 18, 2013)

koops8 said:


> I'm sorry I sound so rude, but I sort of need it by next week all I'm asking is when will it be done processing



If you were in such a hurry, you should have paid a little more to have it done rush processing. I'm sure it will be pretty quick. They're always fast and they have the best customer service!


----------



## koops8 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks they just shipped it.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Oct 18, 2013)

I know was already asking questions about MoYu shades earlier in this thread.
But I was just thinking that as well as selling full brights and half brights in sets you could sell stickers in sets of shades used by different manufacturers.

E.g. a 42mm 3x3 set with fangshi shades (or very close to fangshi shades)

Just a suggestion.


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 21, 2013)

Maru CX3 DIY Kits are now available! Check them out here:

http://thecubicle.us/maru-p-1618.html









Yellowsnow98 said:


> I know was already asking questions about MoYu shades earlier in this thread.
> But I was just thinking that as well as selling full brights and half brights in sets you could sell stickers in sets of shades used by different manufacturers.
> 
> E.g. a 42mm 3x3 set with fangshi shades (or very close to fangshi shades)
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion -- we are definitely looking into offering more pre-made sets in the future, including the MoYu, DaYan, and FangShi color schemes. We'll be sure to make an announcement once these pre-made sets are available!


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 25, 2013)

The hotly anticipated MoYu WeiSu 4x4 is now back in stock! Black, White, and Primary Plastic options are available. If any of you were wondering when your WeiSu 4x4s would be shipped out, we will be shipping out the orders today.

Check it out here:

http://thecubicle.us/moyu-weisu-p-1508.html


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 25, 2013)

Still shows out of stock on the website?


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 25, 2013)

sk8erman41 said:


> Still shows out of stock on the website?



Thanks for letting us know -- we've corrected it now, it is still in stock.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 25, 2013)

Awesome thanks. Order placed


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 29, 2013)

Custom-cut stickers for the MoYu WeiSu 4x4 are now available from TheCubicle.us in over 30 different colors! Check them out here:

http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-62mm-moyu-c-66_132.html

Pictured: 4x4 Fluro Blue 62mm - MoYu on a Primary MoYu WeiSu 4x4


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 29, 2013)

Pwetty colows!


----------



## jdbryant (Oct 29, 2013)

Nooo I already ordered regular 4x4 stickers for my WeiSu when I ordered other stickers...


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 29, 2013)

jdbryant said:


> Nooo I already ordered regular 4x4 stickers for my WeiSu when I ordered other stickers...



I personally LOVE the MoYu stock stickers. They are bright and amazing and they don't peel or chip. There's a good chance you'll like them the way they are.


----------



## kcl (Oct 29, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I personally LOVE the MoYu stock stickers. They are bright and amazing and they don't peel or chip. There's a good chance you'll like them the way they are.



Agreed. Moyu has the best out there. They're basically cubesmith half brights, faded just a touch. Barely noticeable.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree the moyu colors are very good, but I don't like how small the stickers are on the WeiSu. There is almost 1.5mm of edge all the way around the cube. The WeiSu stickers are the same as the regular 62mm 4x4x4 stickers, just ready for application tape install. Both are 12.5mm x 12.5mm.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 2, 2013)

My cubes were shipped on Monday the 28th but haven't come yet. Is there anything wrong with UPS?


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 2, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> My cubes were shipped on Monday the 28th but haven't come yet. Is there anything wrong with UPS?



Sorry to hear that the products haven't arrived yet. Please email [email protected] with your order number or the name the order was placed under and we will do our best to assist you further.


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 4, 2013)

Custom-Cut Stickers for the ShengShou 8x8 are now available! Check them out here:

http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-85mm-c-66_133.html







The YJ ChiLong is now also available in Black and White plastic. Check them out here:

http://thecubicle.us/chilong-p-1617.html


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 9, 2013)

The MoYu LingPo 2x2 is now available for pre-order from TheCubicle.us! We fully expect the black and white versions of the MoYu LingPo to be available to ship by next week. Check out the pre-order here:

http://thecubicle.us/moyu-lingpo-order-p-1716.html


----------



## elrog (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm aware that you offer the 54.6mm FangShi ShuangRen with the caps of pieces being a different color than the rest, but with a $1 fee. Out of the possible combinations, a black colored cube with primary colored caps was not an option. Also, these kind of options are not available for the 57mm FangShi ShaungRen or its second version. Why is this?


----------



## TDM (Nov 12, 2013)

elrog said:


> these kind of options are not available for the 57mm FangShi ShaungRen or its second version. Why is this?


As described on Lubix's website:


> The difference between the 57mm and 54.6mm is actually very intriguing. Both of these cubes use the same core, center pieces, and the same internal half of the edges and corners. What separates these cubes apart are which caps are used. On the 57mm, the caps are external, causing the cube to stand out at the normal 57mm size, while hiding the body of the cube beneath it. On the 54.6mm, they came up with a clever design that allows the centers, edges, and corner caps to recess into the internal part of the cube, giving the cube both a smaller size, and a unique look as the cube body can be one color, and the caps another!


---


> Out of the possible combinations, a black colored cube with primary colored caps was not an option.


I don't know why this isn't an option. Maybe they just aren't made?


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the response TDM. The Black with Primary caps was not formally released by FangShi (probably because they didn't think it would be that popular) but if you really want to get a Black with Primary caps version, you can purchase 1 Black and 1 full primary DIY Kit and then just mix the pieces together and you'll get 1 Primary with Black caps and 1 Black with Primary caps version.

As mentioned previously, the structure of the 57mm FangShi makes it so that different color combinations would not appear "special" in any way. For example, a White With Black Caps FangShi 57mm would just look like a Black cube because the black caps cover everything. However, there could be a difference when the internal parts of the cube show as you are completing a face turn. Again, if you are interested in such a mixed color 57mm FangShi, you may purchase 2 different color DIY kits and then just mix the different colors together as you assemble the cube.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 13, 2013)

The *MoYu LingPo* has arrived on our shelves! We currently have black and white in stock. Primary color is expected November 20.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 13, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> The *MoYu LingPo* has arrived on our shelves! We currently have black and white in stock. Primary color is expected November 20.



Phil. are you going to make a review? I really enjoyed your SuLong and ChiLong reviews.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 13, 2013)

Sure. Why not?


----------



## TDM (Nov 13, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> The *MoYu LingPo* has arrived on our shelves! We currently have black and white in stock. Primary color is expected November 20.


Yay, I just broke my DaYan 2x2 today. But idk if I should wait for the ShiShuang or not. I really like my ShuangRen, but I've heard so much about the WeiLong. I think I'll try this, and maybe get an Aurora from you too.


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 16, 2013)

The Ganspuzzle III V2 is now available from TheCubicle.us! It features some minor changes in the edges that are intended to make it turn smoother. Check out this new and improved version of the Ganspuzzle III here:

http://thecubicle.us/ganspuzzle-p-1789.html






Coming soon: ShengShou 10x10 and Mini SS Aurora 46mm.


----------



## info (Nov 16, 2013)

I wrote to thecubicle.us a while ago asking about where to get stickers for the 42mm Zanchi. I was told that they would be available possibly on the upcoming weekend. That was about a month ago. Still, I don't see the 42mm stickers anywhere on the site. Have the plans been changed? BTW, I have been very pleased with the service there.


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 18, 2013)

info said:


> I wrote to thecubicle.us a while ago asking about where to get stickers for the 42mm Zanchi. I was told that they would be available possibly on the upcoming weekend. That was about a month ago. Still, I don't see the 42mm stickers anywhere on the site. Have the plans been changed? BTW, I have been very pleased with the service there.



Thanks for your comments. We were planning on getting 42mm ZhanChi stickers a while ago, but we didn't get around to making them. Thanks for reminding us, though -- we have just released them on our website!

Check them out here: 

http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-42mm-dayan-c-66_135.html

Picture of Blue 42mm ZhanChi stickers on a... 42mm ZhanChi.


----------



## dithes (Nov 18, 2013)

What stickers would fit the gans?


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 18, 2013)

dithes said:


> What stickers would fit the gans?



3x3 Stickers 57mm - DaYan will fit, but it is a pretty tight fit. If you are looking to have more plastic showing, try one size lower:

3x3 Stickers 55mm - DaYan


----------



## info (Nov 18, 2013)

*TheCubicle.us - High Quality Puzzles & Custom-Cut Vinyl Stickers!*



a cool guy said:


> Thanks for your comments. We were planning on getting 42mm ZhanChi stickers a while ago, but we didn't get around to making them. Thanks for reminding us, though -- we have just released them on our website!
> 
> Check them out here:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nilsibert (Nov 20, 2013)

Today I got my Weisu. While trying to reassemble it, I broke a corner 

I'll get super glue to try to repair it, but if that doesn't work, do or will you have replacement pieces to sell?


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 20, 2013)

Sure. Email us at [email protected] and we'll set you up with a corner piece.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 20, 2013)

Nilsibert said:


> Today I got my Weisu. While trying to reassemble it, I broke a corner
> 
> I'll get super glue to try to repair it, but if that doesn't work, do or will you have replacement pieces to sell?





If the corners can detach, you can take another corner of a sticker and assemble it to be stable.


----------



## Nilsibert (Nov 20, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> Sure. Email us at [email protected] and we'll set you up with a corner piece.



Thanks! I've super glued it and so far, it seems to be ok


----------



## ILMZS20 (Nov 20, 2013)

hey, i thought about ordering from thecubicle because they have exactly everything i want  , but i live in germany and wanted to ask how much shipping will be? i checked at shipping but it didnt say a price, just that its the cost for premium shipping or something. does anybody know how much that will be? doesnt have to be too accurate


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi  Thanks for your interest in our store. The shipping rate is based on the weight of the order, and it can be calculated by adding the items you want to buy to cart, and then you can use the "Estimate Shipping" feature at the bottom of the shopping cart page (select Germany, and the rate will be calculated for you).

The shipping can seem a bit excessive, but it is the actual rate that we must pay to send the items to you via USPS First Class International. If you are placing a bulk order over $150, we can offer you an international order wholesale discount to help offset some of the shipping costs -- please send us an email at [email protected] to inquire about it if you are planning on making a wholesale order.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Nov 20, 2013)

no, its ok i thought about ordering stuff for 50-60 dollars, and your side was the only one where i found all the stuff, and i actually was sure that i get a wittwo v1 lol  well, i will calculate the shipping i didnt know i could do this. its not that i need it to be very low, but i needed to know because of how i pay, might sound weird but yeah^^


----------



## sk8erman41 (Nov 24, 2013)

It would be really helpful if you could add a wish list section to the website so that you could create a shopping cart and send it to a friend/family member for gift purchases.


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 26, 2013)

sk8erman41 said:


> It would be really helpful if you could add a wish list section to the website so that you could create a shopping cart and send it to a friend/family member for gift purchases.



That's a good point you have there! Thanks for the suggestion, we'll definitely look into implementing the wish list feature as soon as possible


----------



## kunparekh18 (Nov 26, 2013)

What shades for the 54.6 mm Fangshi correspond to Cubesmith's standard set?


----------



## kcl (Nov 26, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> What shades for the 54.6 mm Fangshi correspond to Cubesmith's standard set?



They're probably closest to the standard set, but I don't think cubesmith sells the cheap junk from the fangshi lol


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 26, 2013)

*Our 2013 Black Friday & Cyber Monday sale will launch on Friday, November 29th!* The sale will continue through the weekend and end on Monday, December 2nd.

We will have a discount on all items across the board as well as four special daily deals.

In addition, we will be holding a prize draw. Every person that orders between November 29th and December 2nd will be automatically entered to win a stickered MF8 Petaminx.

Here's a video explaining more specifics:


----------



## TDM (Nov 26, 2013)

I should probably have done that $130+ order a bit later :fp I guess I'll have to buy a few small things. I need a blindfold, and although I'd prefer something plain black if there's a chance of winning a $200 puzzle then I'll definitely be buying something from here. Petaminxes look so awesome. It isn't just not having to pay for something, I've wanted one for a while.

Oh and has anyone from the UK ordered from here? How long did your order take to arrive? I've heard shipping is fast from TheCubicle.us, I just don't know how fast.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 26, 2013)

Hmm... looks like I'll have to make a 3rd order of the year after all. This is too good to pass up! Besides, I need some stickers...


----------



## Chree (Nov 26, 2013)

Maaaaan! I literally order a set of Moyu puzzles 4 days ago (which arrived yesterday, btw... amazing, amazing service [Thank you!])

anyway... looks like I'll have to cross something else off my wishlist


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 27, 2013)

TDM said:


> Oh and has anyone from the UK ordered from here? How long did your order take to arrive? I've heard shipping is fast from TheCubicle.us, I just don't know how fast.



Anyone else in the U.K. who has ordered from us -- feel free to chime in, but in our experience, estimated shipping time is 7-15 business days to the U.K., with faster shipping times also possible depending on how fast the customs clearance process is.

--

*In other news... *

ShengShou 10x10 is now available in Black plastic!

http://thecubicle.us/shengshou-10x10-p-1839.html







And don't forget to check out the ShengShou Mini 3x3, which is just 46mm across but turns very smoothly right out of the box:

http://thecubicle.us/shengshou-mini-46mm-p-1840.html


----------



## TDM (Nov 27, 2013)

a cool guy said:


> Anyone else in the U.K. who has ordered from us -- feel free to chime in, but in our experience, estimated shipping time is 7-15 business days to the U.K., with faster shipping times also possible depending on how fast the customs clearance process is.


Thanks! I ordered last Saturday, so it should be here soon  although I won't be able to use most of them until Christmas. The 10x10 looks awesome, but I'll probably never buy one.


----------



## dithes (Nov 28, 2013)

a cool guy said:


> Anyone else in the U.K. who has ordered from us -- feel free to chime in, but in our experience, estimated shipping time is 7-15 business days to the U.K., with faster shipping times also possible depending on how fast the customs clearance process is.



I´m in Sweden and it usually does not take more then 4-5 days for me to get my stuff from you.

I just found out that my dayan logo didn´t fit my newly stickered 42mm zanchi. Is it possible for you guys to stock some small logos to?


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 29, 2013)

_Black Friday Sale Event Starts Now!_

Take 5% off your entire order with code: BFRIDAY5

Free Cubicle Bag with order over $20 (after discounts). To redeem this offer, mention the desired color of the bag in the order comments (Black, Grey, or Brown). Limit 1 offer per customer for the sale duration.

Additionally, each purchase from Friday, November 29 to Monday, December 2 will be entered into our bonus raffle draw to win a stickered MF8 Petaminx, $30 Gift Card, or $15 Gift Card. Limit 1 raffle entry per customer.

Daily Deals:

Black Friday, November 29 Only:

MoYu Bundle: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-bundle-p-1843.html
List Price $48.00, now $39.90  (After applying 5% discount)


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 29, 2013)

Oyay nice deals I'm probably waiting until tomorrow to get some lube


----------



## foolish (Nov 29, 2013)

Just gotta drop some quick feedback here since I got my package from you yesterday.
Placed a larger bulkorder (14 products) on Tuesday last week, got my package yesterday, so a little bit more than a week. Pretty fast considering it came all the way to Germany. No problems with customs or anything.
This is the third time I've ordered from your shop and everytime I've been very pleased with your support and processing of the order.

Looking forward to the next time I'm going expand my cube collection and now I've got some new puzzles and accessoires to try out


----------



## TDM (Nov 29, 2013)

Yay, my cubes came! I had to wait 24h and pay £11.08 extra though, something to do with customs (idk what exactly). But the order came quickly; it took less than 2 weeks for them to arrive, even with the delay. I can't see most of the puzzles until Christmas, but I have my SS Aurora and LingPo. The Aurora is good, but not as good as I expected. The reverse corner cutting is similar to the Wind. The LingPo is an amazing cube. Fast, corner cuts just about anything in one direction or another, and has a really nice feel. The only issue I have with it is that it came in white, when I ordered a black one. Although tbh, I don't really care, as I think it'd be nice to have something other than black cubes for a change. Also, I don't think I'm going to be ordering this weekend. The only thing my parents would have got me was a blindfold, which was over $6 shipping. They don't think it's worth it as so many people will be ordering that the chance of me winning anything is too small.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 29, 2013)

Tomorrow, buy a 6x6. Get 5% off. Get a free bag and free lube. Good deal. 

Does the lube come with the dispensing tip?


----------



## kcl (Nov 30, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Tomorrow, buy a 6x6. Get 5% off. Get a free bag and free lube. Good deal.
> 
> Does the lube come with the dispensing tip?



NOOO DONT GET A 6x6

I thought it was a good idea once too 

If you do, never, ever, ever take it apart.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> NOOO DONT GET A 6x6
> 
> I thought it was a good idea once too
> 
> If you do, never, ever, ever take it apart.



It only takes about an hour and a half to get back together.

It's a good perseverance tool.


----------



## kcl (Nov 30, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> It only takes about an hour and a half to get back together.
> 
> It's a good perseverance tool.



True dat. It's hard to sit through it though haha your butt starts to get sore.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> True dat. It's hard to sit through it though haha your butt starts to get sore.



I assembled mine on the floor so I couldn't have pieces drop down. Assembly is optimized for those son of a gun cubes.


----------



## kcl (Nov 30, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> I assembled mine on the floor so I couldn't have pieces drop down. Assembly is optimized for those son of a gun cubes.



So did I haha 
I get to suffer through it again because I used too much lube again.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> NOOO DONT GET A 6x6
> 
> I thought it was a good idea once too
> 
> If you do, never, ever, ever take it apart.



Haha. Clicky.


----------



## kcl (Nov 30, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Haha. Clicky.



Exactly lol


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> NOOO DONT GET A 6x6
> 
> I thought it was a good idea once too
> 
> If you do, never, ever, ever take it apart.



But, I don't have a 6x6. The biggest I have is a 5x5. I'm going to get it for Christmas probably. But the waiting. Ugh. I'll never take it apart.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Nov 30, 2013)

I got a v-cube 7 a couple of years ago and dropped it in a parking lot 5 minutes after getting it in the mail. Exploded EVERYWHERE before I ever had the chance to solve it. Put it back together no problem but was not happy about it.


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 30, 2013)

_Black Friday Sale Event Active from Nov 29 to Dec 2!_

Take 5% off your entire order with code: BFRIDAY5

Free Cubicle Bag with order over $20 (after discounts). To redeem this offer, mention the desired color of the bag in the order comments (Black, Grey, or Brown). Limit 1 offer per customer for the sale duration.

Additionally, each purchase from Friday, November 29 to Monday, December 2 will be entered into our bonus raffle draw to win a stickered MF8 Petaminx, $30 Gift Card, or $15 Gift Card. Limit 1 raffle entry per customer.

Daily Deals:

Saturday, November 30 only:

Free 5cc of Assorted Regular Silicone Lube OR Lubicle with an order sub-total over $20 (before shipping, after discounts). Green Dispensing Tip is included with this offer. To redeem this offer, mention the desired weight of lube in the order comments of a qualifying order. Limit 1 offer per customer.

For more information on upcoming daily deals, click here:

http://thecubicle.us/blackfriday2013.php


----------



## Phillip1847 (Nov 30, 2013)

I made an order sometime past midnight eastern time, and its already shipped out(wow thats fast) but I'm wondering if I got the lube or not. I forgot to put the weight in the comments.


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 1, 2013)

Phillip1847 said:


> I made an order sometime past midnight eastern time, and its already shipped out(wow thats fast) but I'm wondering if I got the lube or not. I forgot to put the weight in the comments.



Hi Phillip, sorry, we already handed the package over to the USPS earlier today, so it is too late to add the free lube at this point. We did include the free Cubicle Bag as requested, though. If you would like to claim the free lube in a future order, just reference the qualifying free lube order in the order comments of a future order 

In other news...

Daily Deals:

Use Discount Code BFRIDAY5 for 5% off store-wide through Monday, December 2nd!

Sunday, December 1 only:

*YJ SuLong*

List Price $6, now just $3.98 after all discounts.

http://thecubicle.us/sulong-p-1253.html

*YJ ChiLong*

List Price $7, now just $4.98 after all discounts.

http://thecubicle.us/chilong-p-1617.html

For more information on upcoming daily deals, click here:

http://thecubicle.us/blackfriday2013.php


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 1, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> But, I don't have a 6x6. The biggest I have is a 5x5. I'm going to get it for Christmas probably. But the waiting. Ugh. I'll never take it apart.



lol i have a 7x7, siblings broke it, it was **** anyway


----------



## Blake4512 (Dec 1, 2013)

Do you guys know if there is a possibility of adding 11x11 stickers to your shop?


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 2, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> Do you guys know if there is a possibility of adding 11x11 stickers to your shop?



10x10 and 11x11 stickers will definitely be available in the future  Unfortunately, we don't have a specific date for when they will be available, but we are working on releasing these stickers within the next few weeks. We'll be sure to announce on Facebook and our website front page when they become available!


In other news...

Cyber Monday Special!

Use Discount Code BFRIDAY5 for 5% off store-wide through Monday, December 2nd!

Sunday, December 2 only:

Buy 3 sticker sets, get 1 sticker set free. To redeem, please mention the desired free sticker set in the order comments. 

*More Details:* A sticker set is defined as 6 stickers of the same type. We will allow Pyraminx sets to count as 1 set. Megaminx sets count as 2 sets for this offer. Example: Buy 3 57mm Half-Bright Sets, get a 4x4 Half-Bright Set Free. Custom colors are permitted, but you must clearly specify all 6 colors in the order comments.

*Cubicle Stickers:* http://thecubicle.us/cubicle-stickers-c-66.html

*Additionally, *for our international customers, we offer free international shipping on stickers-only orders over $15 year-round. To qualify for this, make sure the only items in your cart are stickers, logos, application tape, or sticker removers.

For more information on upcoming daily deals, click here:

http://thecubicle.us/blackfriday2013.php


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you for participating in our sale event -- we hope everyone had to chance to get what they wanted . We will be holding the prize draw soon for the Petaminx and other cool prizes, and we will release the video of the results as soon as they are available!

In other news... we just got the FangShi ShiShuang 2x2 (Black body with colored tiles). Check it out here:

http://thecubicle.us/fangshi-shishuang-tiled-p-1848.html


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 4, 2013)

a cool guy said:


> That's a good point you have there! Thanks for the suggestion, we'll definitely look into implementing the wish list feature as soon as possible



I see that you set up the wish list which is awesome! Thanks, but is there a way to email it to someone without giving them your log in info?


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 5, 2013)

sk8erman41 said:


> I see that you set up the wish list which is awesome! Thanks, but is there a way to email it to someone without giving them your log in info?



Thanks for pointing that out! We just introduced the email function to the wishlist feature -- you can now send an automated email with a link to your wish list to friends or family (up to 2 email addresses at a time). Or you can link them directly using the provided link on your wish list page (after you log into your account)!

If you have any other suggestions for us on improving/tweaking the wish list feature, please do not hesitate to let us know


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 5, 2013)

a cool guy said:


> Thanks for pointing that out! We just introduced the email function to the wishlist feature -- you can now send an automated email with a link to your wish list to friends or family (up to 2 email addresses at a time). Or you can link them directly using the provided link on your wish list page (after you log into your account)!
> 
> If you have any other suggestions for us on improving/tweaking the wish list feature, please do not hesitate to let us know



Thanks! You guys rock! Christmas requests here we come


----------



## elrog (Dec 5, 2013)

I am aware that companies (such as Amazon) can't give away what products you put in your shopping cart, but the same restrictions do not apply to wish lists. They actually release this to ad companies (I'd assume they sell it to them) which affects what ads they show you. Not that this is a big deal, but I have a problem with companies tracking information about people. I would just like to verify that The Cubicle won't do this.


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 6, 2013)

elrog said:


> I am aware that companies (such as Amazon) can't give away what products you put in your shopping cart, but the same restrictions do not apply to wish lists. They actually release this to ad companies (I'd assume they sell it to them) which affects what ads they show you. Not that this is a big deal, but I have a problem with companies tracking information about people. I would just like to verify that The Cubicle won't do this.



Thanks for bringing this up because some others may be wondering the same thing. We take information and digital privacy very seriously at The Cubicle. Rest assured that we do not transmit information to third party advertising companies in any way, and the contents of your wishlist are certainly no exception to our policy. Hope this helps address the concerns!


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 6, 2013)

Further, we have no current plans of ever transmitting information to third party advertising companies. In the unlikely circumstance that we consider it in the far future, we will have provide clear notice and allow you to opt out.


----------



## rajwind3r (Dec 7, 2013)

honestly, i think you guys are awesome. I am from singapore and i have ordered from you guys twice. I love the stickers! i have had z stickers on my 55mm zhanchi, and honestly, they make my cube look gross, the ones from you guys however, makes my cube look really unique and valuable, if that makes any sense. I was really pleased with my last order, where you guys actually payed attention to the comments section in the order. now my 2 mains have the cubicle logo and they look great!


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 8, 2013)

rajwind3r said:


> honestly, i think you guys are awesome. I am from singapore and i have ordered from you guys twice. I love the stickers! i have had z stickers on my 55mm zhanchi, and honestly, they make my cube look gross, the ones from you guys however, makes my cube look really unique and valuable, if that makes any sense. I was really pleased with my last order, where you guys actually payed attention to the comments section in the order. now my 2 mains have the cubicle logo and they look great!



Thank you for your kind comments and positive feedback  We try very hard to make the stickers fit as perfect as possible, and we are really glad that you approve of them!

Oh and yeah, we just released the new Cubicle Logo recently, and we really like how it looks too. For those who don't know what it looks like, here's a picture:

http://thecubicle.us/cubicle-logo-p-1834.html







In other news...

Some of you may have heard that the Skewb will be an official WCA event starting in 2014. To get ready, pick up some skewbs in our new dedicated Skewb section!

And don't forget to sticker your skewbs with your favorite colors with our brand new Cubicle stickers for the 57mm Skewb (compatible with LanLan, QJ, and other 57mm skewbs):

http://thecubicle.us/skewb-sticker-picker-57mm-c-66_139.html


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Dec 8, 2013)

Cubicle Logos! i was going to suggest this a while ago, but never did. 

Is there any chance that there will be logos for big cubes?


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes! Skewb stickers 

I will be definitely making an order soon!


----------



## KonKaii (Dec 8, 2013)

Do you guys still sell modded cubes? I bought from you guys a few times, and saw some discontinued cubes that had good reviews on.


----------



## elrog (Dec 9, 2013)

As far as I know, all of there modded cubes were limited time offer deals and there are none going currently.


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 10, 2013)

KonKaii said:


> Do you guys still sell modded cubes? I bought from you guys a few times, and saw some discontinued cubes that had good reviews on.



Thanks for your interest in the custom mods -- yes, they were a very popular part of our selection. Unfortunately, we stopped offering them about a year and a half ago. We are looking to reintroduce them again in the future, but we don't have a set time frame for doing so right now.



cubeninjaIV said:


> Cubicle Logos! i was going to suggest this a while ago, but never did.
> 
> Is there any chance that there will be logos for big cubes?



Yes, logos for big cubes are definitely in the works! We'll be sure to post them here when they are ready.


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 12, 2013)

TheCubicle.us Gift Cards are now available in any amount from $1 to $999. They can be emailed and redeemed immediately after purchase. One card, hundreds of possibilities. Check out our Gift Card page for more details:

http://thecubicle.us/giftcardinfo.php






In other news...

FangShi ShiShuang 2x2 now available in Transparent and Primary with colored tiles. Stickered versions are coming soon!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 14, 2013)

I like this wish list function. I just sent my mom the wish list. Now I don't have to show her myself. 6x6, pyraminx, and mastermorphix. All shengshou.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Dec 19, 2013)

hi  i have placed an order on the 2nd december and it has shipped out on the 6th december, in the email it says it has been shipped via usps and the last thing on the tracking says it has processed through usps sort facility jamaica ny. i live in germany and it still hasnt arrived, do you know how long it usually takes and if i will receive it before christmas?


----------



## suushiemaniac (Dec 19, 2013)

ILMZS20 said:


> the last thing on the tracking says it has processed through usps sort facility jamaica ny.



As far as I'm concerned, this is the last step to be seen on the tracking. After this one, it'll be on a ship crossing the atlantic ocean, and therefore won't give you any status updates. I think it will be delivered on time *if* the Deutsche Post doesn't mess stuff up because of the "soooo unexpected" flood of christmas parcels.

Another question: Which color shades of the cubicle's stickers most closely resemble the half-bright Z-Sticker ones?


----------



## ILMZS20 (Dec 19, 2013)

ok thanks  i wasnt sure about the status updates because it said that it will stop when it departed from america so i thought i would just ask here if people know how long it usually takes because i want my cubes in time so bad haha. and yeah, the flood of christmas presents is sooo unexpected


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 20, 2013)

ILMZS20 said:


> hi  i have placed an order on the 2nd december and it has shipped out on the 6th december, in the email it says it has been shipped via usps and the last thing on the tracking says it has processed through usps sort facility jamaica ny. i live in germany and it still hasnt arrived, do you know how long it usually takes and if i will receive it before christmas?



Hi, sorry to hear that it is taking a while for the package to arrive. Jamaica, NY is the last stop before the package goes to Germany, so the tracking information means the package is most likely already in Germany. Given the expected delivery times to Germany, we are optimistic that the package will arrive before Christmas, but we cannot guarantee this because there could be a delay. Hope this helps address the concerns, and if you require specific information regarding your order, please email our customer service at [email protected] with your order number 



suushiemaniac said:


> Which color shades of the cubicle's stickers most closely resemble the half-bright Z-Sticker ones?



Thanks for your interest in our stickers. The Z-Sticker Half-Bright set corresponds to the following colors that we offer: Fluro Bright Orange, Fluro Green, Fluro Yellow, White, Red, Deep Blue. This should be a very close or exact match. Hope this helps answer your question


----------



## suushiemaniac (Dec 20, 2013)

a cool guy said:


> Thanks for your interest in our stickers. The Z-Sticker Half-Bright set corresponds to the following colors that we offer: Fluro Bright Orange, Fluro Green, Fluro Yellow, White, Red, Deep Blue. This should be a very close or exact match. Hope this helps answer your question



It definitely does, thank you  Let's see how it turns out, I'll probably order the stickers shortly after christmas time. And I'll definitely post my findings here so that other people can benefit from them


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 21, 2013)

What shade most closely resembles the 'Sky Blue' from Champion's Cube Store (Z Stickers)?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 21, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> What shade most closely resembles the 'Sky Blue' from Champion's Cube Store (Z Stickers)?



I assume bright blue. If you take a look at the shades they offer through the sticker picker page, and if able to compare it to the one on CCS, you will be able to find out the similarity.


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 21, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> What shade most closely resembles the 'Sky Blue' from Champion's Cube Store (Z Stickers)?



Z Stickers Sky Blue is actually the same as our Sky Blue shade. Hope this helps answer your question


----------



## RaresB (Dec 21, 2013)

These guys are amazing, still remember when a small kitten told me about opening a cube shop a few years ago on twist the web. Made quite a few orders since then and they have always been promptly shipped out and I've received all of them within a week. Awesome people, awesome shop . Good luck with your store in the future.


----------



## Soren333 (Dec 24, 2013)

How long does international shipping take?


----------



## dithes (Dec 24, 2013)

Soren333 said:


> How long does international shipping take?



I´m guessing by your name that you are from Denmark. Shipping to Sweden has taken about 4-7 days for me.


----------



## TDM (Dec 24, 2013)

Soren333 said:


> How long does international shipping take?


Took slightly more than a week to get to me in the UK. I think it was 8-9 days.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 24, 2013)

I've ordered twice - once was over a (US) bank holiday weekend and only took 3 working days (!!!), the other time was stickers only and took over a week. Go figure!


----------



## Rnewms (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you for completing my order so quickly. This Xmas was great!


----------



## Cuber9991 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello, I placed an order Sunday, 11-22-13, And the order shipped on the 23rd but didn't make it to my house in time for Christmas. It says that I can get a refund for the shipping if the package didn't get to my house by yesterday, 24th of December. How do I get my refund of $30? I used USPS Priority Express Mail.


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 26, 2013)

Cuber9991 said:


> Hello, I placed an order Sunday, 11-22-13, And the order shipped on the 23rd but didn't make it to my house in time for Christmas. It says that I can get a refund for the shipping if the package didn't get to my house by yesterday, 24th of December. How do I get my refund of $30? I used USPS Priority Express Mail.



Hi, sorry to hear that it didn't arrive by Christmas. The Priority Mail Express service is guaranteed, so you will be able to recover a refund of $30 if it wasn't delivered by the 24th. Please contact us at [email protected] with your order number and we'll be glad to begin the refund process for you


----------



## Cuber9991 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hello again, I emailed you about the refund and you haven't responded back yet. I just received my order in the mail and I was so excited to play with my Weisu but when I opened it, one of the edges was smashed and the edge and corner next to it both had cracks in them. I have ordered from you guys before and it was great. I guess this time I am just having bad luck. What should I do?


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 26, 2013)

Cuber9991 said:


> Hello again, I emailed you about the refund and you haven't responded back yet. I just received my order in the mail and I was so excited to play with my Weisu but when I opened it, one of the edges was smashed and the edge and corner next to it both had cracks in them. I have ordered from you guys before and it was great. I guess this time I am just having bad luck. What should I do?



Sorry to hear about the damaged WeiSu. The package may have gotten crushed in the delivery process. We have responded to your email now -- please follow the steps in the email to ensure that the proper replacement parts get to you as soon as possible.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 28, 2013)

Im about to make a $128 cubicle order and I want to know if there is a discount code that I can use.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 28, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Im about to make a $128 cubicle order and I want to know if there is a discount code that I can use.



If I remmeber, there should be an automatic 10% discount over 100 USD.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 28, 2013)

strakerak said:


> If I remmeber, there should be an automatic 10% discount over 100 USD.



Free faster shipping, no discount though.


----------



## Speedsolver9901 (Dec 28, 2013)

Do you ship to India.
If you do, how do I pay


----------



## popsicleclub (Dec 30, 2013)

Can you use 1 sheet of application tape to do all six sides of a cube? Also, when will order 11976 be out?


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 30, 2013)

popsicleclub said:


> Can you use 1 sheet of application tape to do all six sides of a cube? Also, when will order 11976 be out?



Yes, I think. But obviously not at the same time


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 30, 2013)

I put a rather large wish list together and sent to my family for Christmas ideas. My parents bought some of the cubes I wanted for me but then they randomly purchased only one sticker! It just made me laugh, I was like "what am I supposed to do with one color?" (all 6 were in the wish list lol)


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 30, 2013)

Speedsolver9901 said:


> Do you ship to India.
> If you do, how do I pay



Yes, we do ship to India via USPS International, and we accept credit cards, PayPal, or bank transfer. Just select the desired payment option after checking out on the website.



popsicleclub said:


> Can you use 1 sheet of application tape to do all six sides of a cube? Also, when will order 11976 be out?



Yes, application tape is re-useable, just try to keep dust off it and it should work for all six sides of the cube. Order 11976 is all paid for and it will be shipping out soon 



sk8erman41 said:


> I put a rather large wish list together and sent to my family for Christmas ideas. My parents bought some of the cubes I wanted for me but then they randomly purchased only one sticker! It just made me laugh, I was like "what am I supposed to do with one color?" (all 6 were in the wish list lol)



Haha, that's unfortunate  Glad that you got some of the cubes you wanted, though . Also, adding individual stickers to the wishlist is a bit tedious for now, but we are working on making it easier!


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 30, 2013)

What about Order Number: 11973?


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 30, 2013)

2014 New Year's Sale at TheCubicle.us Coming Soon!

TheCubicle.us will be kicking 2014 off with an awesome five-day sale! We will have a 5% storewide discount, a sticker deal, a lube deal and a bundle of Phil's favorite puzzles and accessories. 

We will also hold a prize draw raffle for gift cards and a chance to have an all expenses paid meal with TheCubicle.us staff at US Nationals 2014. 

Check out this page for complete details: http://thecubicle.us/newyears2014.php

For more details on the sale, check out this YouTube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbf_Uh0OUBY


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 30, 2013)

2014 New Year's Sale at TheCubicle.us Coming Soon!

TheCubicle.us will be kicking 2014 off with an awesome five-day sale! We will have a 5% storewide discount, a sticker deal, a lube deal and a bundle of Phil's favorite puzzles and accessories. 

We will also hold a prize draw raffle for gift cards and a chance to have an all expenses paid meal with TheCubicle.us staff at US Nationals 2014. 

Check out this page for complete details: http://thecubicle.us/newyears2014.php

For more details on the sale, check out this YouTube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbf_Uh0OUBY








Michael Womack said:


> What about Order Number: 11973?



We have received payment for this order and we'll be shipping it out soon, too. Sorry for the delay -- we expect to be shipping it out in tomorrow's mail!

If anyone has any other order inquiries, feel free to contact our support email at [email protected] directly.


----------



## mrttt (Dec 30, 2013)

If I want a costume set sticker do I choose the colours individually or can I choose a set and say which colours I want, which set must I choose because? A normal set or a full bright set, because the prices arent the same? Is it also possible to get e.g. a 6x6 set free if I buy 3 sets of 3x3 or is the cheapest set free?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 31, 2013)

a cool guy said:


> We have received payment for this order and we'll be shipping it out soon, too. Sorry for the delay -- we expect to be shipping it out in tomorrow's mail!



 :tu    thanks


----------



## popsicleclub (Jan 1, 2014)

Using thecubicle.us stickers, are they already perfectly fit (for my fangshi 57mm), so when I use application tape, I can put it in alignment, press it down, and it will be perfectly spaced?


----------



## SweetSolver (Jan 1, 2014)

popsicleclub said:


> Using thecubicle.us stickers, are they already perfectly fit (for my fangshi 57mm), so when I use application tape, I can put it in alignment, press it down, and it will be perfectly spaced?



"The stickers are spaced for application tape to fit right on the FangShi Shuang Ren 57mm. "

In other words, yes...


----------



## popsicleclub (Jan 1, 2014)

SweetSolver said:


> "The stickers are spaced for application tape to fit right on the FangShi Shuang Ren 57mm. "
> 
> In other words, yes...



Just confirming, because some places make such claims, when they aren't accurate.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 1, 2014)

mrttt said:


> If I want a costume set sticker do I choose the colours individually or can I choose a set and say which colours I want, which set must I choose because? A normal set or a full bright set, because the prices arent the same? Is it also possible to get e.g. a 6x6 set free if I buy 3 sets of 3x3 or is the cheapest set free?



For this sale, you have to mention the desired set in the order comments of the order. For example, if you wanted to buy 4 sticker sets in total, you just buy 3 sets and just mention the desired colors of the 4th set in the order comments. It can be a custom set, but you must specify all of the colors that you want in the order comments.

Yes, the 6x6 set can be the free one. It doesn't have to be the cheapest set.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 1, 2014)

2014 New Year's Sale!

TheCubicle.us will be kicking 2014 off with an awesome five-day sale from January 1st to January 5th (Eastern Time)! We have a a sticker deal, a lube deal and a discounted bundle of Phil's favorite puzzles and accessories.

And don't forget to take 5% off store-wide with discount code: *2014SALE*

We will also hold a prize draw raffle for gift cards and a chance to win an expenses paid meal with TheCubicle.us staff at US Nationals 2014 in Jersey City, NJ. All customers who place an order during this sale will be automatically entered. Limit 1 entry per customer.

Check out this page for complete details: http://thecubicle.us/newyears2014.php

Happy New Year from all of us at TheCubicle.us!


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Jan 1, 2014)

does the buy 1 get 1 free lube work with the lubicle lube or only assorted?


----------



## SweetSolver (Jan 1, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> 2014 New Year's Sale!
> 
> TheCubicle.us will be kicking 2014 off with an awesome five-day sale from January 1st to January 5th (Eastern Time)! We have a a sticker deal, a lube deal and a discounted bundle of Phil's favorite puzzles and accessories.
> 
> ...



Can I use the lube deal and sticker deal in one order? i.e. If I order 3 sets of stickers and 5cc of lube, am I able to still get one free set of stickers and 5cc of free lube in the same order?


----------



## popsicleclub (Jan 1, 2014)

Is USPS still delivering on New Years day?
And what zip code do you send packages from?


----------



## mrttt (Jan 1, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> For this sale, you have to mention the desired set in the order comments of the order. For example, if you wanted to buy 4 sticker sets in total, you just buy 3 sets and just mention the desired colors of the 4th set in the order comments. It can be a custom set, but you must specify all of the colors that you want in the order comments.
> 
> Yes, the 6x6 set can be the free one. It doesn't have to be the cheapest set.



Is it only possible to get the fourth (free) set in custom colours?


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 2, 2014)

Any word on order 12075? Did my gift card not work?


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 2, 2014)

mrttt said:


> Is it only possible to get the fourth (free) set in custom colours?



The fourth set can be any set, custom colors or pre-made set.



popsicleclub said:


> Is USPS still delivering on New Years day?
> And what zip code do you send packages from?



USPS is closed on New Year's Day, but they are open again now. We ship from 10549 (New York)



SweetSolver said:


> Can I use the lube deal and sticker deal in one order? i.e. If I order 3 sets of stickers and 5cc of lube, am I able to still get one free set of stickers and 5cc of free lube in the same order?



Yes, you may take advantage of both offers in one order.



KingTim96 said:


> Any word on order 12075? Did my gift card not work?



Hi, the gift card was not applied for this order. Please visit our gift card page for instructions on how to use gift cards on our site: http://thecubicle.us/giftcardinfo.php

If you would like to apply the gift card to the order and have the payment refunded, please email the gift card code and order number (and any other relevant details) to [email protected].


----------



## mrttt (Jan 2, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> The fourth set can be any set, custom colors or pre-made set.



My mistake, is it possible to get a custom set with the first three sets?


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 2, 2014)

mrttt said:


> My mistake, is it possible to get a custom set with the first three sets?



Yes, that's fine too. 1 custom set = 6 stickers of the same type (for example, a type is 4x4 Florian Modded).


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 2, 2014)

It was a visa gift card that I used to pay it with. And I have a copy of the online receipt that I could send to you. It should be a visa gift card with the last four digits of the card number being 8454. Order number 12075


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 2, 2014)

Here is my unboxing from you all.


----------



## mrttt (Jan 2, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Yes, that's fine too. 1 custom set = 6 stickers of the same type (for example, a type is 4x4 Florian Modded).



OK thanks, so for a custom set I need to choose 6 colours individually for the same cube.


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Jan 2, 2014)

Does the buy 1 get 1 free lube work with the lubicle lube or only assorted?


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 2, 2014)

Assorted only.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jan 2, 2014)

If you buy 10cc of lube do you get 10cc free?


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 3, 2014)

what is the difference between lubicle and assorted
if i bought and assorted bundle do i get another free?


----------



## rockstarrev (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey

Can I buy any sticker set, for example 1 3x3 set, 1 4x4 set, 1 5x5 set and get another pyraminx set free?


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 3, 2014)

rockstarrev said:


> Can I buy any sticker set, for example 1 3x3 set, 1 4x4 set, 1 5x5 set and get another pyraminx set free?



Yes, if you buy 3 sets, the free 4th set can be any set, and for this sale, Pyraminx sets count as 1 set. Just mention the pyraminx set in the order comments to claim the free set.



KingTim96 said:


> It was a visa gift card that I used to pay it with. And I have a copy of the online receipt that I could send to you. It should be a visa gift card with the last four digits of the card number being 8454. Order number 12075



Oh, sorry, I thought you were talking about TheCubicle.us Gift Cards. Yes, the entire order was successfully charged to the gift card ending in 8454. The order is all paid for and we will update you via email when we ship it out.



Logical101 said:


> what is the difference between lubicle and assorted
> if i bought and assorted bundle do i get another free?



Lubicle is our premium line of lubes -- it is a mixture of multiple lubes, and it is color coded by viscosity. For the lube offer, it is limit 1 per customer, so if you bought the Assorted Silicone Lube bundle, you would qualify for one 5cc syringe of lube extra (your choice of weight).



sk8erman41 said:


> If you buy 10cc of lube do you get 10cc free?



The free lube is 5cc only, and it is limit 1 lube offer per customer for the sale. So, you would qualify for a free 5cc lube if you purchased a 10cc lube. Just mention the desired weight in the order comments to claim the free lube.


----------



## ExplodingPie (Jan 3, 2014)

Why does it say on thecubicle.us that there is no limit for the lube offer then?


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 3, 2014)

ExplodingPie said:


> Why does it say on thecubicle.us that there is no limit for the lube offer then?



Thanks for pointing out the typo -- we've fixed it now to show that it is limit 1 offer per customer. Again, sorry about that -- might have accidentally confused it with the sticker offer, which is no limit.


----------



## Nihahhat (Jan 3, 2014)

I noticed that my recent order has the address totally wrong. It shows up as "New York, 4 United States." (isn't that the default?) I'm really paranoid when it comes to ordering things online, so I doubt I would've missed something as big as a wrong address. I do recall changing it to the correct one, too. I think there's something wrong on your end, but I could be totally wrong.

I checked the tracking on USPS, and it says that it successfully dispatched to sort facility. Could it be that the order page displays the wrong address, yet the address on the package is correct? I doubt that a package could ship with such an incomplete address, so that's a possibility.

My order number is 11992. I doubt there's much you can do now that the package has left your hands, but please, if there's any information you can provide, let me know.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 3, 2014)

Nihahhat said:


> I noticed that my recent order has the address totally wrong. It shows up as "New York, 4 United States." (isn't that the default?) I'm really paranoid when it comes to ordering things online, so I doubt I would've missed something as big as a wrong address. I do recall changing it to the correct one, too. I think there's something wrong on your end, but I could be totally wrong.
> 
> I checked the tracking on USPS, and it says that it successfully dispatched to sort facility. Could it be that the order page displays the wrong address, yet the address on the package is correct? I doubt that a package could ship with such an incomplete address, so that's a possibility.
> 
> My order number is 11992. I doubt there's much you can do now that the package has left your hands, but please, if there's any information you can provide, let me know.



Hi, not a problem -- the New York , 4 United States address is the default, and our customers sometimes leave the shipping address as that by accident and then we have to contact them to confirm the address. We just shipped it to the same address as your last order (the one in Ohio). If there's a problem with this or if you need more specific information, feel free to email our support email directly: [email protected]


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey guys. I just made a review for thecubicle








Description said:


> A reviewish kind of thing for thecubicle.us, my favorite cube store.They have a wide variety of stickers and lubes. I forgot to mention that the shipping is really fast and free for orders over $10. http://thecubicle.us


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 4, 2014)

Will (or when will) the cubicle be stocking the mini weilong v2?


----------



## popsicleclub (Jan 4, 2014)

Quite impressed. Stickers were very high quality. I could put them on, take them off, put them back on, and the stickers would still stick. The transfer tape was a bit disappointing. Wouldn't pull the stickers off of the sheet.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 4, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Hey guys. I just made a review for thecubicle



Hey, thanks a lot for making a review of our site . We really appreciate the support and effort you put into this walk-through, and we think it will help customers get to know the site features better. :tu



Yuxuibbs said:


> Will (or when will) the cubicle be stocking the mini weilong v2?



We will definitely be stocking this the mini WeiLong V2 54.8mm as soon as possible. Unfortunately, the manufacturer has not set a release date yet, but we estimate that it will be available within the next week or two. We will launch a pre-order as soon as we know the release date.



popsicleclub said:


> Quite impressed. Stickers were very high quality. I could put them on, take them off, put them back on, and the stickers would still stick. The transfer tape was a bit disappointing. Wouldn't pull the stickers off of the sheet.



Thanks for your feedback -- glad that you enjoyed the stickers, and sorry to hear about the issues with the application tape. The application tape has to be pressed very firmly onto the stickers to pull the stickers off. This is to ensure that the application tape fully grips the stickers. I would recommend using some flat surface, like a credit card, to press over the application tape when it is over the stickers, and then slowly lift the tape up. If one or two stickers doesn't grip, try laying it down again and pressing a bit, and then try again. It's kind of tricky at first but it becomes very easy to use once you get the hang of it. We will definitely be looking into creating a video on using application tape in the near future!


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 4, 2014)

MoYu AoSu 4x4 is now available for pre-order from TheCubicle.us!

Also available is the MoYu WeiLong V2

Check out the AoSu 4x4 pre-order here:

http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aosu-order-p-1918.html


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey I don't mean to nag or anything and I know you guys are busy with the holiday rush and stuff, but I put an order in last week Sunday and it still hasn't been processed yet. Are either the SS 5x5 or MoYu Weilong not in stock yet or something? It wouldn't be a big issue except that I need both of those cubes for a completion on January 11th, so I need them with enough time to lube/tension/resticker before then. Order number: 12075

I'm sorry for asking but I was just curious. Thank you in advance!


----------



## TDM (Jan 4, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Also available is the MoYu WeiLong V2


Do all the stickerless ones come with pink instead of red? And... that green...


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> Do all the stickerless ones come with pink instead of red? And... that green...



Thanks for pointing that out. There's two types of stickerless versions: stickerless (normal) with the standard color scheme, and stickerless (pink) with bright colors + pink. Please be careful to select the one you want on the product page. Currently, only the stickerless (pink) one is available, but the normal stickerless will be available in a week or so. It can be pre-ordered from our site in the meantime, though.



KingTim96 said:


> Hey I don't mean to nag or anything and I know you guys are busy with the holiday rush and stuff, but I put an order in last week Sunday and it still hasn't been processed yet. Are either the SS 5x5 or MoYu Weilong not in stock yet or something? It wouldn't be a big issue except that I need both of those cubes for a completion on January 11th, so I need them with enough time to lube/tension/resticker before then. Order number: 12075



Hi, no problem at all -- you are certainly entitled to ask about it. Sorry for the delay with this order. The SS 5x5 Black in your order is out of stock due to a delay with our logistics company. However, we fully expect to have this item back in stock by this Monday, after which we will ship out the order, so it should arrive well before the 11th. Again, we apologize for the inconvenience. If you have any other inquiries regarding the order, feel free to contact customer support directly at [email protected].


----------



## koops8 (Jan 7, 2014)

I ordered Number 12418 on 1/3/14, and I don't wanna nag or anything but on 1/11/14 10:00 EST my friend and I are making an unboxing (ArcaneCuber). This is the only time we can make it, and we are both very busy. If some puzzels are out of stock, then pls send the in stock ones that's fine. Thank you for your help. I will order again definitely.


----------



## Chree (Jan 8, 2014)

Which of your sticker sizes best fits the Moyu Lingpo 2x2? And do you intend to offer specific sticker sets for this puzzle?


----------



## koops8 (Jan 8, 2014)

And my friends order number is 12590 same thing for him. I know you are busy, but pls try.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 8, 2014)

Chree said:


> Which of your sticker sizes best fits the Moyu Lingpo 2x2? And do you intend to offer specific sticker sets for this puzzle?



2x2 51mm - WitTwo stickers fit the LingPo best: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-51mm-wittwo-c-66_122.html

If you would like more plastic showing, use 2x2 50mm - DaYan stickers instead: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-50mm-dayan-c-66_120.html

For more sticker recommendations, check out our new sticker buying guide here: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-guide-a-9.html 



koops8 said:


> I ordered Number 12418 on 1/3/14, and I don't wanna nag or anything but on 1/11/14 10:00 EST my friend and I are making an unboxing (ArcaneCuber). This is the only time we can make it, and we are both very busy. If some puzzels are out of stock, then pls send the in stock ones that's fine. Thank you for your help. I will order again definitely.



Sorry about the delay, we are working as fast as we can to ship out the orders. Just looked up both orders, and all of the items are in stock. We should be shipping them out Wednesday, and we'll update you via email with the tracking number. The packages should arrive before the 11th based on delivery estimates from NY to MA, but with the cold weather, delays are possible. Hope this helps address the concerns!


----------



## Chree (Jan 8, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> 2x2 51mm - WitTwo stickers fit the LingPo best: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-51mm-wittwo-c-66_122.html
> 
> If you would like more plastic showing, use 2x2 50mm - DaYan stickers instead: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-50mm-dayan-c-66_120.html
> 
> For more sticker recommendations, check out our new sticker buying guide here: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-guide-a-9.html



Thanks! Personally, I don't like that much plastic showing. That said, I also plan on restickering my Weisu soon. Do your stickers cover up more plastic than the stock stickers? For comparison, I liked how much plastic the SS stickers covered up.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 9, 2014)

Chree said:


> Thanks! Personally, I don't like that much plastic showing. That said, I also plan on restickering my Weisu soon. Do your stickers cover up more plastic than the stock stickers? For comparison, I liked how much plastic the SS stickers covered up.



Yes, the WeiSu fitted stickers cover more plastic. Here's a picture of our stickers on a WeiSu (done using application tape):


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 10, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Yes, the WeiSu fitted stickers cover more plastic. Here's a picture of our stickers on a WeiSu (done using application tape):



I personally don't like HB much. I only use a florescent yellow with the others in Ss shades. Do you have the exact shades as the shenshou? Also which yellow would be the same as the florescent yellow on cubesmith?


----------



## Cuber9991 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello again, I made an order on 1/2/2014 and it says it was shipped on 1/6/2014 but today it now shows up it was shipped again. Can you please explain what is going on? The order number is 12377.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 10, 2014)

which yellow is the same as cubesmith yellow(or rather stock shengshou yellow)? Your normal yellow is too mustard-like in my opinion.


----------



## popsicleclub (Jan 11, 2014)

If the stickers come into contact with windex or a wood polish, will the color go away? I recently sanded down the corners of the centerpiece in my fangshi. Wanted to use some windex to polish it up a bit. I know that standard rubik's cube stickers do lose their color when they come into contact with windex.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 11, 2014)

popsicleclub said:


> If the stickers come into contact with windex, will the color go away? I recently sanded down the corners of the centerpiece in my fangshi. Wanted to use some windex to polish it up a bit.



I never had any problems like that with mine. BTW the stickers that the cubicle sells are Oracle vinyl same as Cubesmith and allot like the Fangshi stock stickers.


----------



## popsicleclub (Jan 11, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I never had any problems like that with mine. BTW the stickers that the cubicle sells are Oracle vinyl same as Cubesmith and allot like the Fangshi stock stickers.


Ah, okay, then I will test them on my old fangshi stickers... stuck them all to a piece of paper I still have lol.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 11, 2014)

Trexrush1 said:


> which yellow is the same as cubesmith yellow(or rather stock shengshou yellow)? Your normal yellow is too mustard-like in my opinion.



Light yellow would be the closest to the stock ShengShou yellow. Not sure about CubeSmith shades, but if that one is a notch lighter than our normal yellow, Light Yellow is probably what you are looking for.



Cuber9991 said:


> Hello again, I made an order on 1/2/2014 and it says it was shipped on 1/6/2014 but today it now shows up it was shipped again. Can you please explain what is going on? The order number is 12377.



Sorry for the delay -- the first message was a mistake, and the second tracking number is the right one. We had packed the order but realized that we forgot to pack one of the lubes, which was out of stock until recently. Since you got Rush processing, we have refunded the $2 fee to you for the delay.



Bhargav777 said:


> I personally don't like HB much. I only use a florescent yellow with the others in Ss shades. Do you have the exact shades as the shenshou? Also which yellow would be the same as the florescent yellow on cubesmith?



Yes, we have the ShengShou shades. The shades that are closest are: White, Light Yellow, Green, Deep Blue, Light Orange, Red. We are fairly certain that our Fluro Yellow is the same as CubeSmith's Fluorescent Yellow shade.



popsicleclub said:


> If the stickers come into contact with windex or a wood polish, will the color go away? I recently sanded down the corners of the centerpiece in my fangshi. Wanted to use some windex to polish it up a bit. I know that standard rubik's cube stickers do lose their color when they come into contact with windex.



Yeah, I don't think it will be a problem -- Cubicle brand stickers are made from high quality vinyl, so it won't fade if you use Windex or some polish on it.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 11, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Light yellow would be the closest to the stock ShengShou yellow. Not sure about CubeSmith shades, but if that one is a notch lighter than our normal yellow, Light Yellow is probably what you are looking for.



Thank you!


----------



## GnaCuber (Jan 12, 2014)

Is regular lubicle more viscous than weight 2 assorted silicone lube? How about lubicle speedy? Which do you recommend for lubing large cubes like 4x4 and up?


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 12, 2014)

GnaCuber said:


> Is regular lubicle more viscous than weight 2 assorted silicone lube? How about lubicle speedy? Which do you recommend for lubing large cubes like 4x4 and up?



Yes, Lubicle is between weight 3 and weight 4 in terms of viscosity (closer to 3). Lubicle Speedy is less viscous than Weight 2.

For big cubes, we would recommend lower viscosity lube so the lube can distribute itself freely and not cause the pieces to gum up. Weight 1 or 2 would be ideal for this purpose.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 12, 2014)

Do you guys have any vcube 7 cores? Any at all? I'd be willing to pay more than normal for one


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 13, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> Do you guys have any vcube 7 cores? Any at all? I'd be willing to pay more than normal for one



Hi, sorry, we don't have V-Cube 7 cores. We do have ShengShou 7x7 cores and replacement parts in the Junkyard section, though.


----------



## diego0623 (Jan 14, 2014)

very good shop, but it would be even better if the seller actually shipped the puzzles in the "1-2 business days" it states in the site, not a week. I feel like i am ordering from China from the waiting being so long. Other than that puzzles are amazing quality.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 14, 2014)

diego0623 said:


> very good shop, but it would be even better if the seller actually shipped the puzzles in the "1-2 business days" it states in the site, not a week. I feel like i am ordering from China from the waiting being so long. Other than that puzzles are amazing quality.



Thanks for the feedback, and sorry for the delay -- it has been due to the busy and hectic holiday season and large number of orders. We will be improving our shipping operations to ensure packages are shipped out within the typical 1-2 day timeframe, even during busy sale seasons in the future!


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 14, 2014)

Cubicle Stickers for the ShengShou 10x10 are finally here in 36 vibrant colors! Check them out here:

http://thecubicle.us/10x10-sticker-picker-102mm-c-66_146.html


----------



## dithes (Jan 14, 2014)

Is it possible for you to stock smaller dayan logos? The one you have now does not fit the 46mm zanchi.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 14, 2014)

Are you all ever going to make and sell stickers for the SS LingLong 46mm 3x3?


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 14, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Are you all ever going to make and sell stickers for the SS LingLong 46mm 3x3?



Yes i'd like to know too.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 15, 2014)

dithes said:


> Is it possible for you to stock smaller dayan logos? The one you have now does not fit the 46mm zanchi.



Thanks for letting us know -- there are smaller DaYan logos, but we just haven't gotten the chance to list them on our site yet. We'll make a note to do so as soon as possible, hopefully by this weekend!



Michael Womack said:


> Are you all ever going to make and sell stickers for the SS LingLong 46mm 3x3?



The DaYan 42mm stickers work reasonably well on the SS LingLong 46mm 3x3. The fit can probably be better, though -- we'll take a look and add it to our list of stickers to release and sell on our site.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 15, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> The DaYan 42mm stickers work reasonably well on the SS LingLong 46mm 3x3. The fit can probably be better, though -- we'll take a look and add it to our list of stickers to release and sell on our site.



Cool thanks


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 15, 2014)

MoYu AoSu 4x4 is now available at TheCubicle.us in black and white plastic! Check out the latest product from MoYu here:

http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aosu-p-1918.html

Sticker Compatibility: Cubicle Stickers for the MoYu WeiSu are also custom fitted for this cube.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey,
Do your replacement parts from the Junkyard come with stickers, and if so, can we specify them?
Thanks


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 16, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Hey,
> Do your replacement parts from the Junkyard come with stickers, and if so, can we specify them?
> Thanks



From my experience, you get whatever stickers you get. I have asked for specific stickers, but I don't get them.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ah. Interesting policy.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 16, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Hey,
> Do your replacement parts from the Junkyard come with stickers, and if so, can we specify them?
> Thanks



Some of them come with stickers, and some don't, usually depending on whether we get the parts from an assembled cube or a DIY Kit. If you mention the desired sticker colors in the order comments, we will try to get the desired piece for you, but we cannot guarantee this. If you require the piece to be stickered, please inquire with [email protected] before placing the order to ask about availability of the specific piece, and we'll let you know if it is available.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 16, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Hey,
> Do your replacement parts from the Junkyard come with stickers, and if so, can we specify them?
> Thanks



Last time when I ordered some pieces, I specified the colors in the order comments. The pieces came with random colors on them, but I was given extra stickers in the colors that I specified so that I could resticker them to my liking.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 18, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Some of them come with stickers, and some don't, usually depending on whether we get the parts from an assembled cube or a DIY Kit. If you mention the desired sticker colors in the order comments, we will try to get the desired piece for you, but we cannot guarantee this. If you require the piece to be stickered, please inquire with [email protected] before placing the order to ask about availability of the specific piece, and we'll let you know if it is available.



Ok, thanks!


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 18, 2014)

Can I specify a specify a service other than USPS? The dorms I live in only accept packages from UPS or FedEx.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 18, 2014)

ZamHalen said:


> Can I specify a specify a service other than USPS? The dorms I live in only accept packages from UPS or FedEx.



Yes, you may. However, we will have to calculate the shipping rate separately -- please contact [email protected] with a list of items you would like to purchase and your shipping address so we can quote you for the shipping cost.

Edit: Actually, you may just add all of the items you want to buy to cart and checkout using the "Bank Wire Transfer" option, and in the order comments specify that you would like an invoice for UPS or Fedex shipping instead. We'll send a customized credit card invoice to you once we determine the shipping cost.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 18, 2014)

Mini MoYu WeiLong V2 (54.5mm) will be available from TheCubicle.us on Monday! Black, White, Primary, and Stickerless (Pink) colors will be available.

Check out the order page here: http://thecubicle.us/mini-moyu-weilong-545mm-p-1967.html


----------



## idreamincubes (Jan 18, 2014)

*FangShi ShuangRen 54.6mm Sticker Sizes*

I get a feeling that the stickers I received for the 54.6mm FangShi are a bit larger than those in the pictures in the catalog (http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-546mm-fangshi-c-66_108.html). See comparison below. Am I correct and is this by design?










I am aiming for a look where the black border is about as wide as the white plastic on the outside of the cap. Any tips on how to achieve that look are welcome.


// Per.​


----------



## Louie (Jan 19, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Cubicle Stickers for the ShengShou 10x10 are finally here in 36 vibrant colors! Check them out here:
> 
> http://thecubicle.us/10x10-sticker-picker-102mm-c-66_146.html



600 stickers! So 5 hours if you did a sticker every 30 seconds? Haha, that would be rough!

I do love this store though, you guys are great! :-D


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 19, 2014)

Louie said:


> 600 stickers! So 5 hours if you did a sticker every 30 seconds? Haha, that would be rough!
> 
> I do love this store though, you guys are great! :-D



Think about restickering a Petaminx with stickers from Cubesmith.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 19, 2014)

idreamincubes said:


> I get a feeling that the stickers I received for the 54.6mm FangShi are a bit larger than those in the pictures in the catalog (http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-546mm-fangshi-c-66_108.html). See comparison below. Am I correct and is this by design?
> 
> I am aiming for a look where the black border is about as wide as the white plastic on the outside of the cap. Any tips on how to achieve that look are welcome.
> 
> ...



Yes, the FangShi 54.6mm cut stickers are a bit larger than the ones in the picture. The ones in the picture were an earlier revision that we never released in which all of the stickers are 14mm x 14mm. However, we realized that there was a bit too much space left on the sides of the edge and with the centers (and this would be a bigger problem with the all black and all white cubes), so we revised the design and made the edge stickers 14mm x 15mm instead. Unfortunately, the old 14mm x 14mm stickers shown on that cube are not available anymore.

In my opinion, the stickers look pretty good on your cube already. The black border is a tiny bit less thick than the white plastic in some cases, and this may be due to the sticker not being exactly centered on the piece. Overall, looks great to me, though. If you are looking to show even more plastic, maybe you could carefully use an X-acto knife to cut off parts of the sticker, but it may not be worth the effort since it is a very delicate process and the sticker could be destroyed.



Louie said:


> 600 stickers! So 5 hours if you did a sticker every 30 seconds? Haha, that would be rough!
> 
> I do love this store though, you guys are great! :-D



Ha, thanks for your positive feedback. Yes, hand-stickering the 10x10 is a really big task, like I just did here:






Nah, just kidding -- I stickered it in about 30 minutes using application tape


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 19, 2014)

Haha such a cheater


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 20, 2014)

I made an order a week ago and it is still processing. Is this pretty common? I'm not in a huge rush to get everything. I was just wondering


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 20, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Haha such a cheater



Haha, yeah I suppose so. If I hand stickered a 10x10, it would look horrible! Application tape is a must for me to get good alignment, even when stickering 2x2s, which is why all Cubicle Stickers are spaced for application tape.



somerandomkidmike said:


> I made an order a week ago and it is still processing. Is this pretty common? I'm not in a huge rush to get everything. I was just wondering



Hi, sorry for the delay. Some items have been on backorder recently, so that is most likely why an order might not ship out right away. However, we should be getting all items back in stock very soon, so your order should be shipping out soon either way.

If you would like more specific information, please email [email protected] with your order number or the name the order was placed with and we will look up the order and give you more detailed info


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't like aplicatikn tape reason: lets say 1 sticker is messed up and you have a comp? youre screwed


----------



## Louie (Jan 20, 2014)

Haha Cool Guy! I agree with Antonie, application tape scares me. I haven't tried it because if I'm a little off I'd rather it be one sticker than all nine. I'd probably make an exception for the 10x10 though!!! :-D


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 20, 2014)

Hehe yeah, application tape isn't a magical solution to stickering at all, and it is a matter of personal preference. I know when I was stickering the 10x10 with application tape, my hands were all sweaty because I knew that one mistake could ruin the entire side of stickers. There's pros and cons on either side, and I will hopefully be making a guide or article soon on what exactly the pros and cons are for application tape.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 20, 2014)

Mini MoYu WeiLong V2 (54.5mm) is now available at TheCubicle.us! Check it out here:

http://thecubicle.us/mini-moyu-weilong-545mm-p-1967.html


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 23, 2014)

Would 57 mm weilong stickers fit a shengshou aurora or a mini weilong (v2)?


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 23, 2014)

cubingawsumness said:


> Would 57 mm weilong stickers fit a shengshou aurora or a mini weilong (v2)?



For ShengShou Aurora, we would recommend FangShi 57mm stickers. For more sticker recommendations, check out this link: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-guide-a-9.html

57mm MoYu stickers most likely won't fit the Mini WeiLong very well. It might fit, but there will be practically no plastic showing. We will be creating a custom set for the Mini WeiLong very soon (by the weekend!), so be sure to check those out soon


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jan 23, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Hehe yeah, application tape isn't a magical solution to stickering at all, and it is a matter of personal preference. I know when I was stickering the 10x10 with application tape, my hands were all sweaty because I knew that one mistake could ruin the entire side of stickers. There's pros and cons on either side, and I will hopefully be making a guide or article soon on what exactly the pros and cons are for application tape.



My problem with the application tape is that it just doesn't stick very well and is really hard to get all the stickers off the sheet onto the transfer tape. I know that you have previously discussed this and say that you just need to press really hard, but I just did a 5x5 and it was pretty frustrating. I feel that it could be a little bit stickier without causing problems transfering to the cube. A video or guide would be helpful if there is some tip you could provide for removing the stickers from the original sheet onto the transfer tape. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Chree (Jan 23, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> My problem with the application tape is that it just doesn't stick very well and is really hard to get all the stickers off the sheet onto the transfer tape. I know that you have previously discussed this and say that you just need to press really hard, but I just did a 5x5 and it was pretty frustrating. I feel that it could be a little bit stickier without causing problems transfering to the cube. A video or guide would be helpful if there is some tip you could provide for removing the stickers from the original sheet onto the transfer tape. Just my 2 cents.



I once devised a rig constructed entirely out of Legos that would slowly descend a loaded and leveled piece of application tape onto a big cube. My hands were always too shaky, so I took my hands out of the equation. Alas, I had to tear it down to then create my camera tripod.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jan 23, 2014)

Chree said:


> I once devised a rig constructed entirely out of Legos that would slowly descend a loaded and leveled piece of application tape onto a big cube. My hands were always too shaky, so I took my hands out of the equation. Alas, I had to tear it down to then create my camera tripod.



LOL thats awesome


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a question for Canadians that have ordered from thecubicle.us. Have you ever been charged for delivery? I am wondering because my package should be coming in a few days, and I want to be prepared.


----------



## ExplodingPie (Jan 24, 2014)

Still no love for Gans stickers? ;(


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jan 24, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> For ShengShou Aurora, we would recommend FangShi 57mm stickers. For more sticker recommendations, check out this link: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-guide-a-9.html
> 
> 57mm MoYu stickers most likely won't fit the Mini WeiLong very well. It might fit, but there will be practically no plastic showing. We will be creating a custom set for the Mini WeiLong very soon (by the weekend!), so be sure to check those out soon



Well I have an extra set of 57mm weilong stickers, so would it be a disaster to put them on the aurora?


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 24, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> My problem with the application tape is that it just doesn't stick very well and is really hard to get all the stickers off the sheet onto the transfer tape. I know that you have previously discussed this and say that you just need to press really hard, but I just did a 5x5 and it was pretty frustrating. I feel that it could be a little bit stickier without causing problems transfering to the cube. A video or guide would be helpful if there is some tip you could provide for removing the stickers from the original sheet onto the transfer tape. Just my 2 cents.



Thanks for the feedback -- we totally understand the frustrations. We will be getting a video of application tape usage up very soon. Actually, I've just been lazy with it but now that you brought it up, I'll try to get it up by tonight and post it here.



somerandomkidmike said:


> I have a question for Canadians that have ordered from thecubicle.us. Have you ever been charged for delivery? I am wondering because my package should be coming in a few days, and I want to be prepared.



At least from our experience, customs and duties should not be charged unless the value of the order exceeds a certain amount, which is usually pretty high. There should be no extra fee to have the package delivered to your door/mailbox if that is how the mail is usually delivered.



ExplodingPie said:


> Still no love for Gans stickers? ;(



Afraid not :\ I recommend 55mm - DaYan fitted for now -- it is a pretty good fit, and with other stickers for us to make, we may not be getting to the Gans III soon. We will be designing 54.5mm MoYu and AoSu stickers this weekend, and maybe ShengShou Megaminx.



cubingawsumness said:


> Well I have an extra set of 57mm weilong stickers, so would it be a disaster to put them on the aurora?



Nah, it wouldn't be a disaster. If you aren't picky about the coverage, 57mm WeiLong stickers should work just fine.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 24, 2014)

If you are thinking of getting the stickers from the cubicle then you should watch this video.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 25, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> If you are thinking of getting the stickers from the cubicle then you should watch this video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaXs_Aqe7PE



Thanks for the in-depth review of Cubicle Stickers! Glad that you mentioned the new custom color scheme picker feature -- it was just released recently, and we think it will be great for saving time when picking stickers. Also, thanks for the feedback on the MF8 Set grey -- I'll definitely look into adding a darker grey to make the contrast better.

Again, we appreciate your positive feedback, and thanks for the support 



sk8erman41 said:


> My problem with the application tape is that it just doesn't stick very well and is really hard to get all the stickers off the sheet onto the transfer tape. I know that you have previously discussed this and say that you just need to press really hard, but I just did a 5x5 and it was pretty frustrating. I feel that it could be a little bit stickier without causing problems transfering to the cube. A video or guide would be helpful if there is some tip you could provide for removing the stickers from the original sheet onto the transfer tape. Just my 2 cents.



I finally got to making a brief demonstration video for application tape. I lost the video of me stickering the entire cube, so I just re-stickered the blue side for the video. Here it is:


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 25, 2014)

I also would like to suggest having pictures of the stickers on cubes, maybe a black and a white cube. Especially the fitted stickers.
I feel like I saw something like that somewhere before on the site actually but can't find anything. 

Actually wait that would be a lot of work. Maybe just the full sets (standard, HB, FB).


----------



## SweetSolver (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice video, I'm sure it will be very helpful for many people. Just a quick question, what did you use to get the residue off the cube?


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 25, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> I also would like to suggest having pictures of the stickers on cubes, maybe a black and a white cube. Especially the fitted stickers.
> I feel like I saw something like that somewhere before on the site actually but can't find anything.
> 
> Actually wait that would be a lot of work. Maybe just the full sets (standard, HB, FB).



Yes, it would be a lot of work, but thanks for the suggestion -- we'll definitely look into doing that, especially for the more popular shades.



SweetSolver said:


> Nice video, I'm sure it will be very helpful for many people. Just a quick question, what did you use to get the residue off the cube?



Thanks for the feedback. I used Goo-Gone to remove the residue, but the stuff is kind of toxic and it can irritate the skin if you touch it. Rubbing alcohol would work just fine too.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 26, 2014)

We just recently released a new feature that allows you to pick and save your own custom color scheme on the site! You can also share your color scheme with anyone you want, like this:

http://thecubicle.us/stickers_share.php?public_id=99

This feature is still in development phase, so if you have any suggestions about how you want this feature to work, please feel free to let us know here or by email ([email protected]).


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 28, 2014)

Are you not satisfied with the stickers that come with the Mini WeiLong or MoYu AoSu? Custom-cut Cubicle Stickers are now available for these puzzles. Check them out here!

Mini WeiLong 54.5mm Stickers:

http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-545mm-moyu-c-66_147.html






MoYu AoSu 4x4 Stickers:

http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-62mm-aosu-c-66_148.html


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 28, 2014)

Is there a large difference between the mini weilong stickers and 55mm zhanchi stickers (other than not as rounded)?


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 28, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Is there a large difference between the mini weilong stickers and 55mm zhanchi stickers (other than not as rounded)?



The difference is small -- similar to the difference between 57mm ZhanChi and 57mm MoYu fitted stickers. Same size, too, so if you are using DaYan 55mm stickers already, those should work great too.



a cool guy said:


> Are you not satisfied with the stickers that come with the Mini WeiLong or MoYu AoSu? Custom-cut Cubicle Stickers are now available for these puzzles. Check them out here!
> 
> Mini WeiLong 54.5mm Stickers:
> 
> ...


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jan 28, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> I finally got to making a brief demonstration video for application tape. I lost the video of me stickering the entire cube, so I just re-stickered the blue side for the video. Here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Thanks you guys rock! Placed another order on Saturday morning, shipped "Sunday" afternoon (post office got it Monday). Love the quick turn around and excellent service as always!


----------



## Soren333 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey, I was wondering how long does shipping to the UK take?


----------



## intheowetrust (Jan 30, 2014)

Is one sheet of application tape enough to resticker one 3x3 cube?


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 30, 2014)

intheowetrust said:


> Is one sheet of application tape enough to resticker one 3x3 cube?



Yes


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 30, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> Hey, I was wondering how long does shipping to the UK take?



I've ordered twice, both took less than a week.


----------



## Soren333 (Jan 30, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> I've ordered twice, both took less than a week.



Ok, thanks =]


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 2, 2014)

Custom Cut Cubicle Stickers for the ShengShou Megaminx are finally here! If you have been trying to find stickers that will fit your ShengShou Megaminx, look no further:

http://thecubicle.us/megaminx-sticker-picker-32mm-shengshou-c-66_149.html


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 5, 2014)

We are pleased to announce some overall improvements to the Custom Color Scheme feature at TheCubicle.us. Now, you can see actual pictures of stickers when customizing your scheme!

To get started picking your own custom color scheme, visit: https://thecubicle.us/stickers.php

To see the scheme in the picture below, please visit this link: http://thecubicle.us/stickers_share.php?public_id=99






We have also introduced the Color Explorer feature, which allows you to look at all of the sticker colors we offer: https://thecubicle.us/color_explorer.php






If you have any suggestions on how this feature can be even better for picking and saving your own custom color scheme, please feel free to let us know


----------



## suushiemaniac (Feb 5, 2014)

These new features are great! I definitely like them, yet I've got two ideas for further improvement:
1. Introduce the new color scheme feature for all types of stickers, not only the NxNxNs but also Megaminx, Pyraminx, SQ1, etc.
2. On Color Explorer, display the color shades' names on mouseover.

Also, two tiny sticker questions:
1. Which one of your shades can be compared to a "fluorescent grey" / matches it the closest?
2. How do you decide whether you make custom stickers for a puzzle or not? For example, why do you offer custom stickers for the WeiSu AND AoSu but on the other hand don't have any for the LingPo?


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 6, 2014)

suushiemaniac said:


> These new features are great! I definitely like them, yet I've got two ideas for further improvement:
> 1. Introduce the new color scheme feature for all types of stickers, not only the NxNxNs but also Megaminx, Pyraminx, SQ1, etc.
> 2. On Color Explorer, display the color shades' names on mouseover.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestions -- we are definitely thinking about adding schemes for 4 sides and 12 sides for Pyraminx and Megaminx, respectively. We'll be working on this feature, and it should be available soon.

As for displaying the color name on mouseover -- I think that would be a neat feature since loading the colors can take a bit of time since these are high resolution images. Unfortunately, I am not entirely sure how to implement such a feature since it isn't built into the gallery software. I'll definitely look into the issue and how to improve the color explorer, though.

The closest shade we offer to fluorescent grey would be light grey. There isn't really anything fluorescent about it other than the fact that it is lighter than normal grey, though.

We try to cover all of the major puzzles, but we won't make custom stickers if one of our existing stickers is already a good fit for a new puzzle. For the LingPo, our WitTwo fitted stickers are already a very good fit, so we would recommend using those. For all of our current sticker recommendations, check out our sticker buying guide: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-guide-a-9.html



a cool guy said:


> We are pleased to announce some overall improvements to the Custom Color Scheme feature at TheCubicle.us. Now, you can see actual pictures of stickers when customizing your scheme!
> 
> To get started picking your own custom color scheme, visit: https://thecubicle.us/stickers.php
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm curious to know what WitTwo stickers from thecubicle.us will look on the 55mm FangShi 2x2. Can someone show me a pic of the Fangshi 55mm 2x2 with wittwo stickers on it?


----------



## suushiemaniac (Feb 6, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Thanks for the suggestions -- we are definitely thinking about adding schemes for 4 sides and 12 sides for Pyraminx and Megaminx, respectively. We'll be working on this feature, and it should be available soon.



What about Square-1? Although it has six sides, it lacks the color scheme feature. Probably because of the different types of sides; will the scheme picker be introduced nevertheless?


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 7, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I'm curious to know what WitTwo stickers from thecubicle.us will look on the 55mm FangShi 2x2. Can someone show me a pic of the Fangshi 55mm 2x2 with wittwo stickers on it?



If anyone has put our WitTwo fitted stickers on the 55mm FangShi 2x2, feel free to chime in. However, as far as the size of the stickers go, the WitTwo stickers are 22mm x 22mm, and the stock stickers on the FangShi 2x2 55mm are approximately 22.25mm x 22.25mm. So, our WitTwo stickers should be virtually the same size as the stock stickers on the FangShi 2x2 55mm. This may seem surprising, since it is a 51mm vs a 55mm 2x2 cube, but I suppose the stock stickers on the FangShi 2x2 55mm don't really try to cover that much plastic. At this time, we would recommend using WitTwo stickers for the FangShi 2x2 55mm, and we don't expect to make a custom set for the FangShi 2x2 55mm.



suushiemaniac said:


> What about Square-1? Although it has six sides, it lacks the color scheme feature. Probably because of the different types of sides; will the scheme picker be introduced nevertheless?



The Square-1 will be a difficult one to do custom color schemes for since there's 3 different sides. We'll have to look into it and test things to see what works and what doesn't. For now, Square-1 stickers will have to be picked manually.


----------



## Cubodacious (Feb 9, 2014)

Which sticker shades most closely resemble those of the Z stickers zbw set?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 10, 2014)

Cubodacious said:


> Which sticker shades most closely resemble those of the Z stickers zbw set?



Full brights with sky blue

according to z cube, zbw set is white + yellow fluorescent + green fluorescent + orange fluorescent + red fluorescent + sky blue and the cubicle has all of those colors.


----------



## natezach728 (Feb 10, 2014)

just ordered a big order from you guys. Sooo excited for it, you guys have become my new favorite cubing store!!


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, I placed an order on the 6th of February, with rush processing, but it's now the 11th and it hasn't been processed yet. 

Is this normal?


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Feb 11, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I'm curious to know what WitTwo stickers from thecubicle.us will look on the 55mm FangShi 2x2. Can someone show me a pic of the Fangshi 55mm 2x2 with wittwo stickers on it?


This picture isn't the greatest but I hope it helps.


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 11, 2014)

natezach728 said:


> just ordered a big order from you guys. Sooo excited for it, you guys have become my new favorite cubing store!!



Thanks for the feedback  We have shipped out the products and they should be arriving soon!



guysensei1 said:


> Hi, I placed an order on the 6th of February, with rush processing, but it's now the 11th and it hasn't been processed yet.
> 
> Is this normal?



Sorry about the delay -- Rush processed orders will ship either same-day or next-day unless there is something wrong. An item in your order is currently out of stock. If you would like to obtain more information and/or change the order in any way, feel free to contact us directly at [email protected]icle.us and we would be glad to assist you further.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 11, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> This picture isn't the greatest but I hope it helps.
> View attachment 3543



Thanks that helps allot.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 11, 2014)

How big of a difference are the Weisu stickers to the AoSu? I just realized there was an option for AoSu stickers. Don't really wanna place another order.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 11, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> How big of a difference are the Weisu stickers to the AoSu? I just realized there was an option for AoSu stickers. Don't really wanna place another order.



With that thuoght, it might be a change on the aesthetics of the oustide. If that is untrue, then correct me on it...


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 11, 2014)

> How big of a difference are the Weisu stickers to the AoSu? I just realized there was an option for AoSu stickers. Don't really wanna place another order.



The Weisu stickers have center stickers that are straight-cut on one corner. The Aosu center stickers are uniformly rounded. This is the only noteworthy difference.


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 12, 2014)

In response to user feedback, we have added a few new things to the Color Scheme Picker feature:

http://thecubicle.us/stickers.php

1) 4-sided, 12-sided, and ordered 6-sided schemes (for Square-1) are now available. Just click on the appropriate tab to create your color scheme for the desired puzzle type.







2) Color Scheme picker is now fully integrated with Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Square-1 stickers in our sticker section. Example: If you have a square-1 scheme selected, it will show up as a custom scheme at the top of the square-1 page.
Only compatible schemes will show up on these pages. For example, you won't see any 6-sided schemes on the Megaminx sticker picker.






3) You can now click the name of your scheme to rename it. A text box will appear for you to rename it when you click it.

Thanks for the feedback and suggestions regarding this exciting new feature. If you have any others, feel free to let us know.


----------



## MrMarathon (Feb 12, 2014)

*Assembled or disassembled cheaper?*

Is it cheaper to buy a cube that you have to assemble yourself?


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 12, 2014)

MrMarathon said:


> Is it cheaper to buy a cube that you have to assemble yourself?



Yes and no, The yes part is you can lube the cube while assembling it but for the no part is that some cube are a pain to assemble.


----------



## TDM (Feb 12, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Yes and no, The yes part is you can lube the cube while assembling it but for the no part is that some cube are a pain to assemble.


He asked whether it was cheaper.
MrMarathon, not at TheCubicle. It's cheaper to by an assembled cube than to get a DIY:


FAQ said:


> Why does the DIY Kit cost more than the Assembled version?
> The DIY Kit contains many small and loose parts, so it requires additional labor compared to Assembled cubes, including screening them for missing, incorrect, or broken parts and providing after-sale service. Unfortunately, due to the extra labor and costs associated with maintaining a high level of quality in our DIY Kits, we must charge a little more for the DIY Kits than for the Assembled cubes.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello, which orange is the orange included on the half bright set?
Edit: nevermind, can this color be substituted?


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 13, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> Hello, which orange is the orange included on the half bright set?
> Edit: nevermind, can this color be substituted?



Yes, you may substitute a non-fluro color for a fluro one. One substitution per set only.


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 13, 2014)

TheCubicle.us will be having a 4-day sale from Friday to Monday (Feb 14 to 17)! All orders placed during this time will be entered to win one of two fully customized Mini or Normal-Size WeiLong V2 cubes.

There will also be 5% off on all products store-wide, a sticker special, and discounted Mini WeiLong and AoSu cubes.

Check out this link for the full details of the sale: http://thecubicle.us/pdsale2014.php


----------



## MrMarathon (Feb 14, 2014)

TDM said:


> He asked whether it was cheaper.
> MrMarathon, not at TheCubicle. It's cheaper to by an assembled cube than to get a DIY:



Thanks man, I looked everywhere on the forum for that answer, thanks for finding it for me!


----------



## cubemaste r (Feb 14, 2014)

what is the change all white to black option on the sticker picker do?


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 14, 2014)

Changes your white stickers to black ones (for stickering white cubes if you want to do it like that)


----------



## cubemaste r (Feb 14, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Changes your white stickers to black ones (for stickering white cubes if you want to do it like that)



so if i order a full bright set and want white stickers i simely andd the set to cart and click change all white to black?


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 16, 2014)

cubemaste r said:


> so if i order a full bright set and want white stickers i simely andd the set to cart and click change all white to black?



Hi, sorry for the confusion -- the "Change White To Black" button only works for loose stickers right now. For example, if you had 5 white stickers selected, it would change all of those to 5 black ones. It does not work on pre-made sets, like the half-bright and full-bright at the moment. Hope this clarifies the situation!


----------



## intheowetrust (Feb 17, 2014)

What stickers would you recommend for the YJ YuLong? I know for the ChiLong and SuLong you recommend 57 mm FangShi, would it be the same for the YuLong?

Thanks!


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 17, 2014)

intheowetrust said:


> What stickers would you recommend for the YJ YuLong? I know for the ChiLong and SuLong you recommend 57 mm FangShi, would it be the same for the YuLong?
> 
> Thanks!



On my Sulong I have a Moyu set and it look fantastic.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 17, 2014)

Eh I don't like those sharp edges of the center stickers on the round centerpiece. Fangshi stickers would be much nicer IMO.
No idea why you would sticker the Yulong since it's stickerless but it's the same shape as the Sulong and Chilong so you would use the same stickers on it.


----------



## intheowetrust (Feb 17, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> No idea why you would sticker the Yulong since it's stickerless but it's the same shape as the Sulong and Chilong so you would use the same stickers on it.


thecubicle has black and white YuLongs: http://thecubicle.us/product_info.php?products_id=1921{1}2


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 17, 2014)

intheowetrust said:


> What stickers would you recommend for the YJ YuLong? I know for the ChiLong and SuLong you recommend 57 mm FangShi, would it be the same for the YuLong?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, the shape is the same so we would also recommend 57mm FangShi. We'll update our list of recommend stickers as soon as possible.

-----

Happy President's Day! Today's the last day of our 4-day President's Day Weekend sale. All orders placed during this time will be entered to win one of two fully customized Mini or Normal-Size WeiLong V2 cubes.

There will also be 5% off on all products store-wide, a sticker special, and discounted Mini WeiLong and AoSu cubes.

Check out this link for the full details of the sale: http://thecubicle.us/pdsale2014.php


----------



## Suratha (Feb 17, 2014)

Does thecubicle.us ship to india?


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 17, 2014)

Suratha said:


> Does thecubicle.us ship to india?



Yes, we ship internationally via USPS International, including to India. Just input your address in India and our website will calculate the appropriate postage fees for you.


----------



## Suratha (Feb 17, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Yes, we ship internationally via USPS International, including to India. Just input your address in India and our website will calculate the appropriate postage fees for you.


Where should I input my address in your site?


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 17, 2014)

Suratha said:


> Where should I input my address in your site?



When you sign up for an account, or if you want a quick estimate for the shipping rate, just add the desired items to cart and use the Shipping Cost Estimator tool in the Shopping Cart (select Country: India).


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for participating in our sale -- we are working hard to ship out the order as fast as possible. Prize Draw winners will be announced by video in the coming days.

In other news... for those who need replacement parts for the MoYu AoSu, they are now finally available in our "The Junkyard" section. Find them here:

http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aosu-replacement-parts-p-2146.html


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 19, 2014)

Exact Dayan shades available in your sticker sets? I like their shades but they chip too much pretty quickly.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 19, 2014)

I just changed my address on the site to the proper address. My order still has the old address (I no longer live there and I forgot to change it before I made the order), but it hasn't hit the Shipping Soon stage yet. Can I be sure my order will be sent the right address? I PM'd Phil about it a couple days ago and mentioned that my dad had given the correct address when he made the Paypal payment, but I just changed it on the website to be sure.


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 20, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Exact Dayan shades available in your sticker sets? I like their shades but they chip too much pretty quickly.



Yes, DaYan shades are available -- just go to any sticker picker and there will be a "Quicker Picker Tool" you can use to select the DaYan/ShengShou color scheme automatically. Our stickers are made from high quality vinyl that is much more durable than the stickers that come on the DaYan cubes.



Jaycee said:


> I just changed my address on the site to the proper address. My order still has the old address (I no longer live there and I forgot to change it before I made the order), but it hasn't hit the Shipping Soon stage yet. Can I be sure my order will be sent the right address? I PM'd Phil about it a couple days ago and mentioned that my dad had given the correct address when he made the Paypal payment, but I just changed it on the website to be sure.



Can you let us know your order number (or name order was placed under)? You can let us know here or if you would prefer email, just send it to [email protected]. We'll make sure we change the address to the new one.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 20, 2014)

My order number is 15146, shipped to Mike Cowart.


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for letting us know -- we've updated the shipping address as requested to the default one on your account. We will be shipping out the order soon. Feel free to contact [email protected] if you require any additional assistance!


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 22, 2014)

The MoYu LiYing 3x3 is now available for pre-order from TheCubicle.us! Check out this improved version of the HuanYing here: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-liying-order-p-2153.html


----------



## Soren333 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sweeeet! Insta buy! Hope this cube is just as good or even better than the weilong!


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 26, 2014)

My order from the cubicle arrived yesterday, and just today I noticed something off.
My 54.6 Fangshi stickers that I ordered seem to be too big to fit the 54.6mm fangshi that I ordered.

View attachment 3621

If you look at the image, the sticker is a bit too wide for the piece. Do I have the 57mm fangshi stickers?


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> My order from the cubicle arrived yesterday, and just today I noticed something off.
> My 54.6 Fangshi stickers that I ordered seem to be too big to fit the 54.6mm fangshi that I ordered.
> 
> View attachment 3621
> ...



Are you sure that you ordered the mini fangshi set?


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Are you sure that you ordered the mini fangshi set?



Definitely.

View attachment 3622

I've also measured my stickers with a ruler and they are 15.5mmx15.5mm, which is the 57mm fangshi sticker size.


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 26, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Definitely.
> 
> View attachment 3622
> 
> I've also measured my stickers with a ruler and they are 15.5mmx15.5mm, which is the 57mm fangshi sticker size.



Hi, sorry to hear about the problem. It is possible that we have made a mistake and sent the 57mm FangShi Stickers by accident. Please contact [email protected]thecubicle.us with your order number and we would be glad to assist you in getting the right stickers that you ordered.

Or, if you happen to like as little plastic showing on your FangShi as possible, 57mm FangShi stickers on a 54.5mm FangShi can achieve that look.


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 27, 2014)

The MoYu LiYing 3x3 is now available from TheCubicle.us! Check out the latest cube from MoYu here:

http://thecubicle.us/moyu-liying-p-2153.html

(Recommended stickers: 57mm FangShi cut)


----------



## crazygoodcuber (Feb 27, 2014)

looks like a great anti poping mec


----------



## rockstarrev (Feb 28, 2014)

I would like to test this cube, I dunno if its the right place to post this (looks like you have changed the thread title)

Name :- Revanth Sharma
E-mail:- [email protected]
No WCA 
Youtube:- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGLFBlJlxi7NJdq20GcGRtw

Can compare it to a Weilong, Zhanchi and Gans 3 v2


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd like to test! 

Name :-Sammy Tawakkol
Email: [email protected]
Profile: 2013TAWA01
YouTube: www.youtube.com/CubingBattles


lol test huanying


----------



## cubingallday (Feb 28, 2014)

Name: Vin Somasundaram
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013SOMA01 - https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013SOMA01
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/user/Cubingmasternumer8

I would love to test this cube!


----------



## stormskater216 (Feb 28, 2014)

I would love to test as well! I don't want to post my personal info here, but I'll PM you guys if you would like!


----------



## AlexCube (Feb 28, 2014)

Juho Heikkinen

Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2014HEIK01
YouTube: heikkijuho (AlexCube)

I would love to test! It looks like a very interesting and good cube. I have many cubes to compare it with, including Weilong v1


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 28, 2014)

I would love to test this cube, as it looks very interesting! 
I will PM you my personal info, but my YouTube is LACuber.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 28, 2014)

It would be great to test

Aneurin Hunt
2010HUNT02
thetx789


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 28, 2014)

Email: PM'd you
YouTube: SolveThatCube263
don't have a WCA ID yet but I average 12-13 seconds

I would love to test!


----------



## Seryague (Feb 28, 2014)

Name: Sergio Yagüe Carpio 
I would love to be a tester. I have the huanying so that I would be able to compare both versions. I also have a lot of moyu cubes!
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013CARP02
YouTube: http://m.youtube.com/user/Sergioyague
I have bought many times from your shop!


----------



## MrDemir (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd like to test and compare with weilong  

Name : Ege Demir
email : [email protected]
WCA ID : 2013DEMI01
Youtube Channel : http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2EIWY0NkbsxNytdyt6xFwQ

if you choose me , i will test it with Ahmet Guzel (Turkish Single NR Holder)(WCA ID : 2013GZEL01)


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 28, 2014)

I would love to test the LiYing

Name: Michael womack 

E-mail: [email protected] 
Wca 2010WOMA01 
youtube https://www.youtube.com/user/michael1234252


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 28, 2014)

This sounds interesting

Name: Vincent Hartanto Utomo
e-mail: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010UTOM01
Youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/yoinneroid


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 28, 2014)

Could we have more details about this tester thing?

Also, I'd be interested in testing for you.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 28, 2014)

Id love to test 
Name: Lindsey Bressert 
Email:[email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BRES01
Youtube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/quadcuber


----------



## Chree (Feb 28, 2014)

Been looking forward to this cube.


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 28, 2014)

Would love to test this cube! 

Name: Trevor Spitzley
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012SPIT01


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd like to test it.

[email protected]
YouTube
WCA


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

Sorry to be so late with this message. Some people have been applying already. This post will show some of the policies governing our tester run for the MoYu LiYing 3x3.

- The application period has already begun and ends on Friday, March 7 at 11:59pm EST
- We will announce the winners shortly after
- The 5 winners will be decided at our sole discretion
- When applying, please leave us your name, email address, WCA ID (if you have one), YouTube channel(s) and any other information that you find useful
- We expect an unboxing video and a review video of the MoYu LiYing 3x3
- We're generally pretty chill, but please make a good faith effort to produce your videos at your earliest convenience

We will contact the winners by email once they are decided.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 28, 2014)

Name: Yuxuan Chen
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHEN54
YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/rainpaw4

I'll be doing at minimum an unboxing/first impressions, review (cyoubx style, similar to the more recent reviews on my channel), averages/singles, and some kind of comparison to weilong v1 (2 types), weilong v2, mini weilong v2, cx3, fangshi shuangren (regular and mini), zhanchi, guhong v2 and/or other cubes.


----------



## RageCuber (Feb 28, 2014)

Do you have to have a wca id?


----------



## piyushp761 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd love to test for you!
Name- Piyush Passi
Email- [email protected]
My youtube channel with over 370 subscribers- BEST IN THE WORLD
WCA- 2013PASS01
I have experience with testing from different stores and also I have the latest 3x3s (including the all of moyus 3x3s) to compare this cube to!
Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## cuboy63 (Feb 28, 2014)

I would love to test this cube .

Bill Wang
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010WANG68
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXf7m_EH_SKNBeNUvaHOZ8A
Official Records for 3x3: 6.66 single and 9.00 average (both are Canadian Records)


----------



## plusCubed (Feb 28, 2014)

Name: Daniel Ciao
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2013CIAO01
YouTube: plusCubed

I have a MoYu HuanYing that I can compare the LiYing to, and my average is about 18 seconds (PB is 12.2). I have made one review on my YouTube channel (along with an unboxing) of the WeiSu.


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Name: Brandon Lin
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011LINB01
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/brandbestawesome

I have an official 14.84 3x3 average, and am the current NAR holder for Square-1.


----------



## cuber952 (Feb 28, 2014)

Name: John Brechon
Email: [email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010BREC01
Youtube: rubikscuber952

Official 9.88 3x3 average


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 28, 2014)

> Do you have to have a wca id?



No. If you don't have one, just let us know that you don't have one.


----------



## Divineskulls (Feb 28, 2014)

Name: Nick Rech
Email: [email protected]
WCA: Nick Rech
Youtube: Divineskulls1

I'm good at Megaminx. But I can still review the cube, and can compare it to all of the weilongs. Don't have a Huanying, though. :/


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 28, 2014)

Name: Antoine Cantin
[email protected]

You know me!
If not, WCA and youtube are on the left. OH NAR average and Youtube UWR avg12.



cuboy63 said:


> [email protected]



loool


----------



## Nihahhat (Feb 28, 2014)

Mason Langenderfer
Email: [email protected]
WCA profile: 2013LANG03 (14.58 average, 12.12 single)
YouTube: istackr (1,330+ subscribers)

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 1, 2014)

Name: Keaton Ellis
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2012ELLI01
Youtube: Keaton Ellis

I purchase every cube from www.thecubicle.us(and have done so since May 2012), with a total of over $793 of products purchased. In addition, I believe I am qualified in 3x3 and 3x3OH to make a review of the cube as it pertains to both of those events.

Also... I love you Phil.


----------



## Shashwat (Mar 1, 2014)

Name: Shashwat Jolly
Email: [email protected]
WCA: 2013JOLL01
Youtube: CubiCraze

Mine is an active and fast growing Youtube channel.
Thanks for the opportunity Phil.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Mar 1, 2014)

Haaris Jamil
Email: [email protected]
No WCA ID yet (hopefully soon )
Youtube: ParadoxCubing


----------



## Eva (Mar 1, 2014)

Name: Eva


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 1, 2014)

I have PM'd you my details.


----------



## Connor Fisher (Mar 1, 2014)

I would love to test this cube. I am fast but not that fast, and I am not that slow so I think that I would be qualified to test this cube.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Mar 1, 2014)

Name: Jared Stinson
Email: [email protected]
WCA: N/A
Youtube: ElectroCuberZZ

I would really appreciate the chance to test this new speedcube from this amazing shop!
I average around 20s and my pb is 12s
Thank You!


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Mar 1, 2014)

*Name:* Matěj Mužátko
*Email:* [email protected]
*WCA ID:* 2013MUAT01 11.2 avg12 at home (Weilong)
*Youtube usernames:* MatejMuzatko | CzechCuber 
Two different communities (international and czech) *~600 subscribers in total, can review it on both channels *


----------



## aHappyAsian (Mar 1, 2014)

Name: Jonathan Huang
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/lumizide


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 1, 2014)

Would love to test this
Landon Chu
[email protected]
youtube.com/user/Lchu01
2014CHUL01


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 2, 2014)

Custom cut stickers for the FangShi ShiShuang 2x2 55mm are now available from TheCubicle.us!

(We previously recommend 51mm WitTwo stickers. Those still work great, but it is just a matter of how much plastic you want showing on the cube now. For stickers similar to the stock FangShi 2x2 stickers, use 51mm WitTwo. For bigger stickers and less plastic showing, use 55mm FangShi.

http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-55mm-fangshi-c-66_150.html







In other news... Thanks again for participating in our tester selection process for the MoYu LiYing 3x3. The process is ongoing, and we will announce the 5 selected testers after the application period is over this Friday at 11:59PM EST.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 2, 2014)

Name: Adam McKittrick
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/Thecubicle18

I have a few maru cx3, a moyu weiling, a mini moyu, and a zhanchi to compare with.


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 2, 2014)

*Possible Tester *

This would be awesome for me because I don't have many 3x3's 

Name - Joseph Ryan
Email - [email protected]
WCA - N/A (I don't have one)
Youtube - http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBTl_fwlAEbmo3veGglHNUQ

Thanks for your time.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 2, 2014)

Drew Brads
[email protected]
WCA profile 9.08 official average, 8.43 single.
youtube (675 subs)


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 2, 2014)

Rami Sbahi
[email protected]
WCA Profile (10.04 3x3 Average, 20.78 OH Average, 3x3 WF 39.10 NAR mean of 3, BLD 2:04, 8/8 MBLD)
INSANEcuber's YouTube (nearly about 850 subcribers, love making videos)

Cube looks amazing for my style, would LOVE to test! thecubicle.us is where I buy all my cubes now! I love the customization!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Nothing to do with the LiYing,
but is the Blue Cubicle stickers similar in shade to regular blue on Dayan cubes?


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 3, 2014)

Collin Burns
[email protected]
WCA ID
I'm officially 4th in the US for both 3x3 and OH
and I have close to 1400 subscribers on youtube.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 3, 2014)

Alex
[email protected]
WCA 2011LAUA01
I'm the 3rd fastest for 333 and have quite a few subscribers on youtube i think


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Gans III 57mm is now available from TheCubicle.us! Check it out here:

http://thecubicle.us/gans-57mm-p-2195.html


----------



## Cubodacious (Mar 4, 2014)

Which stickers fit best onto the 2x2 and both 3x3 Cyclone Boys Cubes?


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 4, 2014)

They're stickerless. Don't need stickers. (Although the black one is coming out)


----------



## Cubodacious (Mar 4, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> They're stickerless. Don't need stickers. (Although the black one is coming out)



I'm planning on making force cubes out of them and dyeing the 2x2.


----------



## Thompson (Mar 4, 2014)

Name: Thompson Clarke
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2008CLAR01
Youtube usernames: Thompson Clarke


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 4, 2014)

Here goes nothing. =P
Since I buy cubes 24/7 I decided I am going to start making reviews on all the cubes I have to compliment the other reviews on youtube and give another perspective. Would love to test and review the LiYing

Brant Holbein
[email protected]
youtube.com/user/LazyEinstein/
No WCA(Hopefully going to Montreal comp in March)


----------



## littlewing1208 (Mar 4, 2014)

Cubicle,

I hate to say it, but I generally check this thread and your website pretty regularly, but if this thread turns into a 'sign me up for testing, here are my stats', I think a lot of people might stop subscribing. FWIW...


----------



## MisterChris (Mar 4, 2014)

Name: Christophe Koss
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: 2012KOSS01
Youtube: MisterChrisCuber
Others: Got myself a new camera a few weeks ago...


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 5, 2014)

littlewing1208 said:


> Cubicle,
> 
> I hate to say it, but I generally check this thread and your website pretty regularly, but if this thread turns into a 'sign me up for testing, here are my stats', I think a lot of people might stop subscribing. FWIW...



Thanks for the honest input -- this is the first time we've selected testers publicly before and we did not anticipate this problem. We will definitely take what you have said into consideration when deciding how to hold future tester selection events.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Mar 5, 2014)

Juan Camilo Vargas Q 

Email: [email protected] 
WCAid: 2011VARG01
YouTube: TiLiMayor

-Currently 10 and 17 in the South American sum of ranks rank-list for single and average, respectively..
-Top 5 subscriber national record..
-Met Phil Yu..
-Former Records: 5x5x5 (South America, Single), 6x6x6 (South America, Single/Average)..


----------



## JKNK (Mar 5, 2014)

Aseem Kumar

Email: [email protected]
Wca: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2014KUMA11
YouTube: Dem Cubes

-currently am fully sub 20 and have the haunying to compare


----------



## animeshsareen12 (Mar 5, 2014)

[email protected]
2013SARE01

insanelyawesome cuber

I would love to test this cube


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

Just putting out a reminder that applications for our LiYing testing round will end today at 11:59pm EST. If you're interested in applying, leave us your name, email, WCA ID, YouTube channel(s) and any other information you think will help. 

In the future, we will hold many more testing rounds on an off-site place so as to not clutter this thread with things like people's names and stuff.


----------



## TDM (Mar 7, 2014)

a small kitten said:


> In the future, we will hold many more testing rounds on an off-site place so as to not clutter this thread with things like people's names and stuff.


Yeah, I think this would be a good idea, especially as you have your own forum. It'd be the perfect place to have it (although you'd obviously have to mention it here too so people knew).


----------



## Ollie (Mar 7, 2014)

Oliver Frost
[email protected]
WCA ID 2012FROS01
Youtube Channel

In desperate need of a new main. My channel is growing as I am also a member of Cubing World for this season, so a review would get quite a bit of extra coverage.


----------



## kcl (Mar 7, 2014)

*TheCubicle.us -- 5 Testers Wanted for MoYu LiYing!*

Here goes nothing 

Kennan LeJeune
[email protected]
WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013LEJE03
YouTube: www.youtube.com/user/kennanlejeune

I average 10 seconds on 3x3 at the moment. I can make a fully edited HD review.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 7, 2014)

Ryan Pope
[email protected]
WCA
Youtube

I would love to test this cube and I love thecubicle.


----------



## cubemaste r (Mar 8, 2014)

Name : Nir Shalmon
Email: [email protected]
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLwmfX0F6-PPVgl6P2ApVDg
I don't have a wca ID because there are no competitions where I live, but i average 20 seconds on 3x3x3.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 8, 2014)

Yay last minute

Name: Jayden McNeill
Email: [email protected]
Youtube: www.youtube.com/user/ottozing (750+ subscribers)
WCA ID: 2012MCNE01 (2nd in Australia for 3x3 average and one handed average and single)


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Mar 8, 2014)

Name: Roshan Ram
Email: [email protected]
Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7Vdw1FtGaPa7bfVBykCZ7Q
WCA ID: 2013RAMR01 

I am really into making reviews, and can make a very detailed HD review. I have bought several moyu cubes such as the Weisu, Weilong, Sulong, and Chilong... I would love to try out this cube as this is a great opportunity to make my hobby beneficial for others. I hope I am picked! Thanks. I average around 20 seconds on 3x3, so this would be an ideal simulation for an average cuber.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Our LiYing tester round is now over. We will be out with results shortly. Thanks for participating!


----------



## UB (Mar 8, 2014)

I hope I get selected  *fingers crossed*


a small kitten said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Our LiYing tester round is now over. We will be out with results shortly. Thanks for participating!


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you for participating in our tester selection for the MoYu LiYing 3x3. We were impressed with the credentials of the applicants, so it was tough to narrow them down to just five. We have chosen the 5 testers as follows:

Bill Wang

Antoine Cantin

Haaris Jamil

Drew Brads

Rami Sbahi

We will be sending out emails to these individuals shortly with the official offer and terms. If you were one of the selected testers but did not receive the email, please contact us at [email protected] to inquire.

Again, thank you for participating in our first public tester selection program. We regret that we were not able to extend more test products at this time, but we will be having additional tester selection programs in the future, so please check back!

We will also offer a 5% discount voucher to anyone who applied to our tester program. To claim this 5% discount voucher, just email us at [email protected] with your username and we'll send you the discount code.

Additionally, in response to feedback about how the thread was getting cluttered up by applications, we have decided that we will be holding future events like these elsewhere (most likely via Google Docs form). Either way, we'll be sure to announce it right here on this thread when the next tester selection program is up and running, and how you can apply.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 9, 2014)

YES! Thank you so much for letting me test, it's such a pleasure. I will seriously upload my review and stuff as fast as possible.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 10, 2014)

I need to grow my YouTube more. But at least 5% off. I don't know about you but I buy all my cubes from thecubicle.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 10, 2014)

Yay, thanks for selecting me! Are we supposed to post the videos in this thread when we make them?


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 10, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Yay, thanks for selecting me! Are we supposed to post the videos in this thread when we make them?



Yes, please post the unboxing and the review videos here.


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 10, 2014)

We are pleased to announce the release of both the Gans III 57mm and also custom cut stickers for this puzzle.

As you can see, the Gans III 57mm has a unique structure (including a very rounded center piece). Our custom cut stickers cover as much of the flat surface on the center pieces as possible.

Gans III 57mm: http://thecubicle.us/gans-57mm-p-2195.html

3x3 Sticker Picker 57mm - Gans: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-57mm-gans-c-66_151.html


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 10, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> We are pleased to announce the release of both the Gans III 57mm and also custom cut stickers for this puzzle.
> 
> As you can see, the Gans III 57mm has a unique structure (including a very rounded center piece). Our custom cut stickers cover as much of the flat surface on the center pieces as possible.
> 
> ...



Hey I pm'd you. Made an order last night with the new Gans lll57 mm. I got 55mm Dayan stickers to try with it. Can I change them please? Details in pm. Thanks in advance.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Is it safe to say that the light red color is in between regular red and fluoro red? Seems to be that way.


Is it possible to substitute one color to a different shade in a set without extra charge? (Say, fluoro blue to sky blue)


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 14, 2014)

It's quite nice. Did an 8.78 ao100 on it already. Thanks so much!


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Is it safe to say that the light red color is in between regular red and fluoro red? Seems to be that way.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to substitute one color to a different shade in a set without extra charge? (Say, fluoro blue to sky blue)



Yes, light red is lighter than normal red, but definitely not as bright as Fluro Red. Check out the color explorer feature here for good pictures of all the colors: http://thecubicle.us/color_explorer.php

You may swap out one color only per set. Mention it in the order comments clearly and we'll make the change.



XTowncuber said:


> It's quite nice. Did an 8.78 ao100 on it already. Thanks so much!



Great job on the unboxings and first impressions! Thanks for posting, and we are glad that you think the MoYu LiYing is nice so far!


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 19, 2014)

For those cubes that give a 15% lubicle discount, does it only refer to lubicle, lubicle gummy and lubicle speedy, or does it apply to the assorted lubes?


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> For those cubes that give a 15% lubicle discount, does it only refer to lubicle, lubicle gummy and lubicle speedy, or does it apply to the assorted lubes?



It refers to anything in the Lubicle category, including Lubicle, Lubicle Gummy, Lubicle Speedy, and the Lubicle Bundle. Assorted silicone lube is different, and the 15% discount does not apply to those.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 20, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> It refers to anything in the Lubicle category, including Lubicle, Lubicle Gummy, Lubicle Speedy, and the Lubicle Bundle. Assorted silicone lube is different, and the 15% discount does not apply to those.



Thanks. Something I've wondered, is Lubicle actually dyed into their respective colors? If I put it into a white cube, will it be noticeably colored?


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 20, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Thanks. Something I've wondered, is Lubicle actually dyed into their respective colors? If I put it into a white cube, will it be noticeably colored?



Yes, the lubes are dyed into Red, Blue and Purple for Speedy, Standard and Gummy, respectively. The amount of dye used is so small that it won't be noticeable on cubes due to the small amount of lube used.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Mar 20, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Haha, yeah I suppose so. If I hand stickered a 10x10, it would look horrible! Application tape is a must for me to get good alignment, even when stickering 2x2s, which is why all Cubicle Stickers are spaced for application tape.


Quoting an old post...but I recently got a kilominx and the application tape that came from MF8 is literally the best I've used. It's very tacky but will release the stickers no problem. I've frequently had problems with all sorts of application tape: the stuff from thecubicle.us, dayan application tape, Ayi application tape, etc etc where very few stickers actually come up with the tape. With the MF8 application tape, I did my mini SS 7x7 in like 30 minutes (including OEM sticker removal and cleaning residue) with just a 1/2" x 3" strip of the tape (kept the backing paper folded back). Any chance you guys can figured out who makes that stuff and stock it .


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 21, 2014)

Spring Sale Event 2014!

Our Spring Sale starts now and lasts until Sunday (March 21 to March 23)! Take 5% off all items storewide with discount code: *SPRING*

Any order placed on our site from March 21 to March 23 will be entered into our Prize Draw. Limit 1 entry per customer. Three winners will be randomly selected to receive a free tensioned, lubed, and stickered 3x3 of their choice.

And don’t forget to check out our other promotions, including a MoYu DianMa 3x3 for just $7.99, and a free discount on MoYu’s next big cube for qualifying purchases. See the full details here: http://thecubicle.us/springsale2014.php


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 21, 2014)

Cool! So if I spend over $20 when MoYu's next big cube comes out in your store, I get 10% off when I purchase it?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ahhh, hopefully I can convince my dad to order something during the sale... 


Early birthday present as an excuse? Hahahaha.


Is the DianMa going to be out in time for the sale?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 21, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Spring Sale Event 2014!
> 
> Our Spring Sale starts now and lasts until Sunday (March 21 to March 23)! Take 5% off all items storewide with discount code: *SPRING*
> 
> ...



For the big cube deal, does that mean that we'll have the discount for every big cube we buy? (looking to buy 3-4 5x5s and a couple of 6x6s.)


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 21, 2014)

I think when they say big cube they mean their next popular cube, but it probably WILL be a 5x5. That just means one cube probably. Can't answer the rest though


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 21, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> For the big cube deal, does that mean that we'll have the discount for every big cube we buy? (looking to buy 3-4 5x5s and a couple of 6x6s.)



It will be for the next big cube only. So, if the next one is a 5x5, only that one. You can redeem it on multiple cubes if you are buying more than 1. The discount code will only work once, so be sure to buy them all at once.



guysensei1 said:


> Is the DianMa going to be out in time for the sale?



Yes, we expect to ship out the DianMa pre-orders on Monday, so it will be available right after the sale is over.



SolveThatCube said:


> Cool! So if I spend over $20 when MoYu's next big cube comes out in your store, I get 10% off when I purchase it?



Nope, if you spend over $20 during this sale, we will send you a 10% discount code that you can use to buy MoYu's next big cube when it is released.



littlewing1208 said:


> Quoting an old post...but I recently got a kilominx and the application tape that came from MF8 is literally the best I've used. It's very tacky but will release the stickers no problem. I've frequently had problems with all sorts of application tape: the stuff from thecubicle.us, dayan application tape, Ayi application tape, etc etc where very few stickers actually come up with the tape. With the MF8 application tape, I did my mini SS 7x7 in like 30 minutes (including OEM sticker removal and cleaning residue) with just a 1/2" x 3" strip of the tape (kept the backing paper folded back). Any chance you guys can figured out who makes that stuff and stock it .



Thanks for the feedback. Application tape is tricky, and we've been trying to find better ones file a while now. We'll try to ask MF8 if we can get some of their application tape and stock it in the future.


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 22, 2014)

I was just about to make my order, but my order total comes to $20.50 (excluding shipping cost which is $10.94) so when I put the discount code in, the total will be under $20. Does that count as spending over $20 dollars?, cause I would like to get the 10% off discount code.

Thanks


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, I got myself a DianMa cube! and a whole ton of stickers, and lube, and a set of free stickers!

Wow


----------



## NooberCuber (Mar 22, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Spring Sale Event 2014!
> 
> Our Spring Sale starts now and lasts until Sunday (March 21 to March 23)! Take 5% off all items storewide with discount code: *SPRING*
> 
> ...



Hi I have a question about the sticker offer
it says a free sticker set for one cube

can that cube be a diy kit?
or does the sticker offer only pertain to assembled cubes?

Thanks!


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 22, 2014)

NooberCuber said:


> Hi I have a question about the sticker offer
> it says a free sticker set for one cube
> 
> can that cube be a diy kit?
> ...



DIY Kit counts, thanks for confirming with us!



SolveThatCube said:


> I was just about to make my order, but my order total comes to $20.50 (excluding shipping cost which is $10.94) so when I put the discount code in, the total will be under $20. Does that count as spending over $20 dollars?, cause I would like to get the 10% off discount code.
> 
> Thanks



The final order total must be over $20 to qualify, so it looks like your purchase will qualify since the shipping brings the order total over $20.


----------



## GnaCuber (Mar 22, 2014)

Just checking if I use say about $10 of a $15 Gift Card, will there be a $5 balance to be used for future orders or will the balance be forfeited? Also, if I have more than 1 Gift Card, can I combine the amount in all of the gift cards to 1 card only? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 22, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> The final order total must be over $20 to qualify, so it looks like your purchase will qualify since the shipping brings the order total over $20.



Thanks!


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Are you guys planning to release custom fit stickers for the DianMa?


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Are you guys planning to release custom fit stickers for the DianMa?



At this point we believe the 57mm FangShi cut stickers will fit the DianMa great based on the shape of the pieces, so we would recommend those for now.



GnaCuber said:


> Just checking if I use say about $10 of a $15 Gift Card, will there be a $5 balance to be used for future orders or will the balance be forfeited? Also, if I have more than 1 Gift Card, can I combine the amount in all of the gift cards to 1 card only? Thanks in advance.



The balance of gift cards will not be forfeited if not all of it is spent. The remaining balance can be used for future orders using the same gift card code.

We aren't sure if combining gift cards is possible right now. Give it a try and see. If it isn't, just email [email protected] with your gift card codes and we can combine the gift cards into one.


----------



## NooberCuber (Mar 23, 2014)

Does the sale on Sunday, the 23rd?
or does it end after the 23rd?
i didn't see any times listed on the website page


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 23, 2014)

NooberCuber said:


> Does the sale on Sunday, the 23rd?
> or does it end after the 23rd?
> i didn't see any times listed on the website page



Sorry about the confusion -- it ends on Sunday at 11:59PM EST.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 24, 2014)

Do you have stickers for the LiYing yet?
Couldnt find on your website and which assorted lube to but for lubing 2x2 - 4x4 cube. I want to lube both hardware as well as core 
Thanks in Advance


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 25, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Do you have stickers for the LiYing yet?
> Couldnt find on your website and which assorted lube to but for lubing 2x2 - 4x4 cube. I want to lube both hardware as well as core
> Thanks in Advance



We would recommend 57mm FangShi stickers for the MoYu LiYing. For all of our sticker recommendations, check out this guide: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-guide-a-9.html

For lubing 2x2 to 4x4 cubes, we would recommend a higher weight lube for the core (like weight 4) and a lighter weight lube for the pieces, like weight 1 or 2. Weight 2 and weight 4 are popular combos that work pretty well. If you really just want to get one lube, you can use weight 3 for both pieces and core.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 25, 2014)

I know I asked about this back in December but can you make and sell sticker sets for the SS LingLong 3x3. 4x4 sticker will best fit the cube. I would buy a 4x4 set and use it but I don't want to deal with the 44 extra stickers.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I know I asked about this back in December but can you make and sell sticker sets for the SS LingLong 3x3. 4x4 sticker will best fit the cube. I would buy a 4x4 set and use it but I don't want to deal with the 44 extra stickers.



The 42mm dayan set fits the linglong too.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 25, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> The 42mm dayan set fits the linglong too.



I know but I would like stickers that fit better and not have much plastic showing.


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 26, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I know I asked about this back in December but can you make and sell sticker sets for the SS LingLong 3x3. 4x4 sticker will best fit the cube. I would buy a 4x4 set and use it but I don't want to deal with the 44 extra stickers.



Unfortunately, we don't have plans to release custom stickers for the SS LingLong 3x3 at the moment. However, you may use 3x3 42mm stickers, or as you mentioned, the 4x4 stickers will also work well. It will actually be cheaper to buy 4x4 stickers and just throw away the extra stickers because custom fitted 3x3 stickers cost a little bit more than 4x4 non-fitted stickers. Hope this helps!


----------



## Seryague (Mar 28, 2014)

Where can you get the code for the 10% discount of the next big Moyu's cube?
I made an order of 25$ last weekend and I don't know where to look for it


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 29, 2014)

Seryague said:


> Where can you get the code for the 10% discount of the next big Moyu's cube?
> I made an order of 25$ last weekend and I don't know where to look for it



We will be assembling a list of customers who qualify for the 10% discount and sending out the email over this weekend. Prize draw results should also be announced sometime during this weekend if there's no delay.


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 29, 2014)

We finally created stickers to fit the cool rounded centers of the new MoYu DianMa. Check out the results!

DianMa stickers may be purchased here: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-57mm-dianma-c-66_154.html


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice. Have to buy some for my DianMa


----------



## WinterCub3r (Mar 29, 2014)

any chance there will be a DIY Moyu DianMa?


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 30, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> any chance there will be a DIY Moyu DianMa?



There won't be a DIY MoYu DianMa, but there may be an unstickered version of this cube in the future. We'll look into obtaining some unstickered versions of this cube.


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 31, 2014)

Some of you were asking about application tape earlier in this thread. After some development, we are excited to introduce *"Super Tacky" Application Tape*, which features many advantages over the normal application tape.

Super Tacky Application Tape is much stickier than normal tack application tape, and it maintains its shape after many sticker applications. A single sheet can be re-used many times if it is kept clean.

Check it out here: http://thecubicle.us/super-tacky-application-tape-large-p-2621.html

Demo Vid:


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Any updates on the lucky draw or the Moyu Big Cube discount?


----------



## WinterCub3r (Mar 31, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> There won't be a DIY MoYu DianMa, but there may be an unstickered version of this cube in the future. We'll look into obtaining some unstickered versions of this cube.



unstickered is fine with me. the biggest turn off of a cube is having to take off the stickers. i will pull it apart anyway im super OCD.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Mar 31, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Some of you were asking about application tape earlier in this thread. After some development, we are excited to introduce *"Super Tacky" Application Tape*, which features many advantages over the normal application tape.
> 
> Super Tacky Application Tape is much stickier than normal tack application tape, and it maintains its shape after many sticker applications. A single sheet can be re-used many times if it is kept clean.
> 
> ...



This is awesome! Yet another reason why you guys rock! Thank you for paying such close attention to the requests of your customers and delivering! This is great news.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Mar 31, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Sorry about the confusion -- it ends on Sunday at 11:59PM EST.



When will the results be up?



a cool guy said:


> We finally created stickers to fit the cool rounded centers of the new MoYu DianMa. Check out the results!
> 
> DianMa stickers may be purchased here: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-57mm-dianma-c-66_154.html
> 
> ...



Oooh...cool! This kinda looks like the Gans 3 57 mm center stickers!


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry for being kind of late with this, but I've been quite busy

Corner mod is very good.


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 1, 2014)

rsquaredcuber said:


> When will the results be up?



Prize draw winners have been announced. The 3 winners are: A. Maxwell, S. Stobie, B. Roche. We will be contacting the winners via email shortly. 

Prize Draw Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUSWLKD2-QA 

All customers who qualified for the MoYu Next Big Cube discount will also be receiving emails shortly (we just have to finalize a few things).




cuboy63 said:


> Sorry for being kind of late with this, but I've been quite busy
> 
> Corner mod is very good.



No worries, thanks for posting the video, and we are glad to hear that it is now your main!


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 1, 2014)

This is the best I could get for an unboxing:






In the review, I'll talk more about what you guys sent me (stickers + business card), too. It just got cut off when I unboxed from your store and I only have like 1 minute of footage.


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Apr 4, 2014)

Here is my unboxing:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEr-J44ZW14


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks so much, guys!


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 5, 2014)

YJ YuLong is now available in Transparent Stickerless!

http://thecubicle.us/yulong-p-1921.html







Also, don't forget to check out our new Cubicle Logos for 4x4 cubes:

http://thecubicle.us/cubicle-logo-p-2620.html








Coolster01 said:


> Thanks so much, guys!





Paradox Cubing said:


> Here is my unboxing:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEr-J44ZW14



Thanks guys, good job on the unboxings and reviews!


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 6, 2014)

That Yulong looks smexy! I feel like buying 6 of them and making 'force cubes'!


----------



## ninja cuber (Apr 7, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> That Yulong looks smexy! I feel like buying 6 of them and making 'force cubes'!



Transparent cubes arent allowed in comps so unless you want 6 transparent cubes for collection?


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 7, 2014)

My new color scheme is fantastic!





Pink opposite red is amazing.

A warning to anyone who wants to store stickers, don't let the vinyl touch together for too long! 




The pink color seems to have seeped into the yellow...




ninja cuber said:


> Transparent cubes arent allowed in comps so unless you want 6 transparent cubes for collection?


Yes I may...


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 10, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> My new color scheme is fantastic!
> 
> Pink opposite red is amazing.
> 
> ...



Great color scheme -- glad to hear that you are liking it  And yes, the fluro stickers can become discolored if they are placed against other vinyl or plastic for too long. We would recommend storing the stickers in a stack with none of the stickers facing each other.


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 10, 2014)

Gigaminx stickers are here for the mf8 Gigaminx! These stickers are spaced for application tape, which makes applying stickers quick and easy. 

http://thecubicle.us/gigaminx-sticker-picker-41mm-c-66_155.html

Video of me stickering the Gigaminx:


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 13, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> And yes, the fluro stickers can become discolored if they are placed against other vinyl or plastic for too long. We would recommend storing the stickers in a stack with none of the stickers facing each other.



These fluoro pink stickers are evil! I recommend storing all fluoro pink stickers in a separate pile. Also, if you have fluoro pink on your cubes, dont leave them touching another side for too long!


----------



## cubemaste r (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## rsquaredcuber (Apr 14, 2014)

On a random note, I personally think people should make more lube reviews. It helps!


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 14, 2014)

What are the chances that you can make stickers for the Mirror cube?


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 14, 2014)

We will most likely be making stickers for the Mirror cube in the near future, and we'll announce them here when they are ready


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 14, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> We will most likely be making stickers for the Mirror cube in the near future, and we'll announce them here when they are ready



alright thanks.


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 17, 2014)

Easter Weekend Sale 2014!

Our Easter Weekend Sale 2014 starts now! From* Friday through Sunday only* (4/18 to 4/20), take 5% off store-wide with discount code *EASTER*.
All purchases made during the sale will be entered into our bonus prize draw. *Three (3) winners* will be randomly selected to win a *$50, $25, or $15 TheCubicle.us Gift Card!
*
Also, don’t forget to take advantage of our Easter weekend lube and sticker specials.

*Lube Special: *Buy 1 Assorted Silicone Lube OR Lubicle, get 1 5cc Assorted Silicone Lube free. To claim, mention desired weight of free lube in order comments. Limit 1 offer per customer.

*Sticker Special:* Buy 3 Sticker Sets, get 1 Sticker set free. To claim, mention desired sticker set in the order comments. Limit 1 offer per customer.

For the full details of this sale, check out our sale page: http://thecubicle.us/easter2014.php


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 20, 2014)

Today's the last day to take advantage of our Easter Weekend Sale 2014! Don't forget to check out all of our special offers here: http://thecubicle.us/easter2014.php

Coming soon... MoYu DianMa Stickerless and Stickerless Pink versions!








a cool guy said:


> Easter Weekend Sale 2014!
> 
> Our Easter Weekend Sale 2014 starts now! From* Friday through Sunday only* (4/18 to 4/20), take 5% off store-wide with discount code *EASTER*.
> All purchases made during the sale will be entered into our bonus prize draw. *Three (3) winners* will be randomly selected to win a *$50, $25, or $15 TheCubicle.us Gift Card!
> ...


----------



## mycube (Apr 20, 2014)

just ordered to use the easter special!  I failed and ordered 2 SS7 minis, hope they read my message before they send my order :/


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 20, 2014)

mycube said:


> just ordered to use the easter special!  I failed and ordered 2 SS7 minis, hope they read my message before they send my order :/



No problem, we just saw your email and we believe we have fixed the problem! Feel free to let us know if you need anything else.



a cool guy said:


> Today's the last day to take advantage of our Easter Weekend Sale 2014! Don't forget to check out all of our special offers here: http://thecubicle.us/easter2014.php


----------



## mycube (Apr 20, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> No problem, we just saw your email and we believe we have fixed the problem! Feel free to let us know if you need anything else.



Thanks a lot for the service!


----------



## GamerEliza (Apr 20, 2014)

Just ordered a DIY Mini Zhanchi, lube, stickers and a few replacements (core, screws etc) & took advantage of the Sticker Deal!
Looking forward to it already


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey! I just ordered stickers from you and when i was picking the shipping, i picked the free shipping after 10 dollars option, then i used my arrow keys to scroll down and hit continue, so when i got to the confirmation page, it had it selected as the 29.95 dollar shipping, which would have been really bad for me if i wouldn't have noticed. I went back to the previous page, and selected the free shipping again, then scrolled down the same way, but that time i saw the selection move again. I eventually just put it back and used the sidebar function to scroll down, but it could have been a really expensive mistake for me if i hadn't noticed. Can you please do something to make it so that the arrow keys won't change the selection so that people scrolling down don't get the wrong shipping on accident? Thanks!


----------



## Jont828 (Apr 22, 2014)

Haha, I ordered some stickers and lube from you guys on April 17th (I know, I sure got timing), and they just arrived today.

Much fail. Should have waited another day.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 22, 2014)

Jont828 said:


> Haha, I ordered some stickers and lube from you guys on April 17th (I know, I sure got timing), and they just arrived today.
> 
> Much fail. Should have waited another day.


And i ordered 3 sets of stickers right after the buy 3 get one free sale, and after the Easter sale ended


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 23, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Hey! I just ordered stickers from you and when i was picking the shipping, i picked the free shipping after 10 dollars option, then i used my arrow keys to scroll down and hit continue, so when i got to the confirmation page, it had it selected as the 29.95 dollar shipping, which would have been really bad for me if i wouldn't have noticed. I went back to the previous page, and selected the free shipping again, then scrolled down the same way, but that time i saw the selection move again. I eventually just put it back and used the sidebar function to scroll down, but it could have been a really expensive mistake for me if i hadn't noticed. Can you please do something to make it so that the arrow keys won't change the selection so that people scrolling down don't get the wrong shipping on accident? Thanks!



Thanks for letting us know about this. I just tested it and it appears to be a problem if I select the shipping option by clicking the radio button directly as opposed to clicking the text. Unfortunately, there's no easy way to resolve this because most browsers will move the radio button selection as you press the arrow keys, and trying to prevent this default browser behavior is complicated and will probably end up causing more problems. We would recommend either selecting the shipping option by selecting the text (and not clicking directly on the radio button) or avoiding using the down arrow key to scroll down (other safe alternatives are the scroll wheel on your mouse/touchpad or the page-down key), and as always, double check the order total before you place the order.

Thanks again for bringing this issue to our attention, and feel free to let us know if you spot anything else that you think could be changed


----------



## Carrot (Apr 23, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Thanks for letting us know about this. I just tested it and it appears to be a problem if I select the shipping option by clicking the radio button directly as opposed to clicking the text. Unfortunately, there's no easy way to resolve this because most browsers will move the radio button selection as you press the arrow keys, and trying to prevent this default browser behavior is complicated and will probably end up causing more problems. We would recommend either selecting the shipping option by selecting the text (and not clicking directly on the radio button) or avoiding using the down arrow key to scroll down (other safe alternatives are the scroll wheel on your mouse/touchpad or the page-down key), and as always, double check the order total before you place the order.
> 
> Thanks again for bringing this issue to our attention, and feel free to let us know if you spot anything else that you think could be changed



well, if it's only a problem if you click the radio button, then you can just set it to not show the radio button (but without removing it) the button will still be checked as usual and you can always style something else on behalf of the radio button (as the radio button is not shown you will maybe change colour of something else to indicate what is checked).


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 25, 2014)

Carrot said:


> well, if it's only a problem if you click the radio button, then you can just set it to not show the radio button (but without removing it) the button will still be checked as usual and you can always style something else on behalf of the radio button (as the radio button is not shown you will maybe change colour of something else to indicate what is checked).



Thanks for the suggestion. I didn't think of it that way, but I suppose it could be done simply by styling the radio buttons to be invisible as you mentioned (and there's already javascript for highlighting the option when clicked).

However, I'm pleased to announce that the checkout process has recently been majorly revamped just earlier today, which should help make the original problem less significant even without making the radio buttons invisible:



The address selection + shipping method selection pages have now been separated into 2 separate pages. This decreases the overall page length, so scrolling down to the "Continue" button should no longer be necessary unless the browser window has been made considerably smaller.



There will always be one radio button selected by default (the least expensive one), so it is no longer necessary to click radio buttons unless you want to upgrade the shipping speed.

Also, anyone who has tried out the new checkout process, please feel free to let us know if you have any feedback at all  For example, do you like it more than the previous checkout process?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 25, 2014)

Can you please reply to my email? I thought you reply to every email within 48 hours? Thanks!


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 25, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Can you please reply to my email? I thought you reply to every email within 48 hours? Thanks!



We have just responded to your email -- it was a different type of inquiry so we needed a little extra time to respond to you


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 25, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> We have just responded to your email -- it was a different type of inquiry so we needed a little extra time to respond to you



Thank you! You have great customer service as always!


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 26, 2014)

We are pleased to announce that the MoYu AoLong 3x3 (WeiLong V3) is now available for pre-order at TheCubicle.us! As a bonus, all pre-orders are eligible to receive a free set of 3x3 stickers (57mm FangShi cut stickers are recommended, but you may choose any 3x3 set).

Check out the pre-order here: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aolong-order-p-2757.html


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 26, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> We are pleased to announce that the MoYu AoLong 3x3 (WeiLong V3) is now available for pre-order at TheCubicle.us! As a bonus, all pre-orders are eligible to receive a free set of 3x3 stickers (57mm FangShi cut stickers are recommended, but you may choose any 3x3 set).
> 
> Check out the pre-order here: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aolong-order-p-2757.html


noooooo, why did I already preorder from cubezz? I want those stickers . . .


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Apr 26, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> noooooo, why did I already preorder from cubezz? I want those stickers . . .



My patience was rewarded! I was waiting on you guys to get it. Ordered!


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Apr 26, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> We are pleased to announce that the MoYu AoLong 3x3 (WeiLong V3) is now available for pre-order at TheCubicle.us! As a bonus, all pre-orders are eligible to receive a free set of 3x3 stickers (57mm FangShi cut stickers are recommended, but you may choose any 3x3 set).


Yes! I'm so glad I held off pre-ordering it until now!


----------



## WinterCub3r (Apr 26, 2014)

i really just want it in DIY or unstickered. i hate having to take off stickers.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Apr 27, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> i really just want it in DIY or unstickered. i hate having to take off stickers.


It is available unstickered.


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 27, 2014)

TheCubicle.us is looking for 5 testers for the MoYu AoLong 3x3! Testers will also be allowed to select one set of 3x3 stickers for the cube (57mm FangShi cut recommended). Testers are required to post an unboxing and review video of the MoYu AoLong on their YouTube Channels. The 5 testers shall be selected at the sole discretion of TheCubicle.us.

This application will be open from April 26th to May 9th. _If you purchase a MoYu AoLong 3x3 from us and are later selected as a tester, you may request a refund if you don't want to receive 2._

(_Update: Application period will be closed on May 7th._)

Please note that applicants are not permitted to test for more than 1 store. If you are selected as a tester for TheCubicle.us and another store, you may only accept one of those offers.

Please visit this Google Docs Form to apply (do not post here): https://docs.google.com/forms/d/10g7tQdomT2P1x51G2-VJE0wD7DFRXtLA2Jtz0q7YZrM/viewform

Thanks for reading!


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just a little something I noticed about your Moyu cut stickers...
They don't fit the Weilong perfectly. The weilong corner has a straight cut, but the sticker has a curved cut. I think Dayan corner stickers would work better in this case.

One more thing, would it be possible for custom colour schemes to be shown in the cart as a single set rather than separate stickers? They get rather messy if you have many things in the cart.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 27, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> TheCubicle.us is looking for 5 testers for the MoYu AoLong 3x3! Testers will also be allowed to select one set of 3x3 stickers for the cube (57mm FangShi cut recommended). Testers are required to post an unboxing and review video of the MoYu AoLong on their YouTube Channels. The 5 testers shall be selected at the sole discretion of TheCubicle.us.
> ...



why are the applications public?



a cool guy said:


> bla bla bla ...
> Also, anyone who has tried out the new checkout process, please feel free to let us know if you have any feedback at all  For example, do you like it more than the previous checkout process?



I actually prefer having to use as few steps as possible when ordering from a webstore


----------



## kcl (Apr 27, 2014)

Carrot said:


> why are the applications public?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually prefer having to use as few steps as possible when ordering from a webstore



They were public the old way of doing it also.


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 27, 2014)

TheCubicle.us is looking for 5 testers for the MoYu AoLong 3x3! Testers will also be allowed to select one set of 3x3 stickers for the cube (57mm FangShi cut recommended). Testers are required to post an unboxing and review video of the MoYu AoLong on their YouTube Channels. The 5 testers shall be selected at the sole discretion of TheCubicle.us.

This application will be open from April 26th to May 9th. _If you purchase a MoYu AoLong 3x3 from us and are later selected as a tester, you may request a refund if you don't want to receive 2._

Please note that applicants are not permitted to test for more than 1 store. If you are selected as a tester for TheCubicle.us and another store, you may only accept one of those offers.

Please visit this Google Docs Form to apply (do not post here): https://docs.google.com/forms/d/10g7tQdomT2P1x51G2-VJE0wD7DFRXtLA2Jtz0q7YZrM/viewform

Thanks for reading!



guysensei1 said:


> Just a little something I noticed about your Moyu cut stickers...
> They don't fit the Weilong perfectly. The weilong corner has a straight cut, but the sticker has a curved cut. I think Dayan corner stickers would work better in this case.
> 
> One more thing, would it be possible for custom colour schemes to be shown in the cart as a single set rather than separate stickers? They get rather messy if you have many things in the cart.



Thanks for pointing that out  Frankly, I didn't even notice it before. The MoYu cut stickers were originally designed for the MoYu HuanYing, which does have a rounded corner. I guess when the WeiLong came along, we just figured it was the same or similar enough to use the same design. However, we don't think we will change the recommended stickers to 57mm - DaYan for the MoYu WeiLong at this time. The WeiLong corner is straight, but it has a curve leading into the straight part, so there's some reason for using a curved cut there. Some customers might think the sharp corner is too jarring in contrast with the half-rounded corner, too. It all depends on preference -- I'm sure the 57mm DaYan cut stickers would work just great for the WeiLong if you prefer the straight cut on the corners 

As for the stickers showing as single sets in the cart -- it's certainly possible, but it will take some time to test and develop. We have already added a new feature to the cart that sorts all of the stickers by color and type (not sure if you saw that already), which we think is already a huge leap forward compared to the old way of just showing all of the stickers in a huge list. Condensing those stickers into single line items is taking it one step further -- we'll definitely experiment with it in the coming weeks and see if we can release it.



Carrot said:


> why are the applications public?
> 
> I actually prefer having to use as few steps as possible when ordering from a webstore



Applications for the last tester selection program (for the MoYu LiYing) were held here, and we agreed with some of the posters that it was causing too much clutter on this thread by drowning out the important news, so we decided to hold it on Google Drive Form instead. Since anyone with the link can enter, it is a bit less secure, but we can always remove entries that look suspicious. Also, it was stated on the application form that all entries will be made public. This is to help make the process similar to the way it would be if it were held on this thread (everyone can see each others applications).

Yes, there's pros and cons to shorter checkouts, and the one page checkout is popular these days, but we eventually decided against it. There's merits to both checkout styles, and we just decided to go with the 4-step process we have now. Thanks for the feedback, we'll consider changing it in the future though


----------



## NewCube1 (Apr 27, 2014)

I want to test one of this. I know i am not the best choice and i am not famous on Youtube.I know i was a noob,but i can also do an Italian and English review.I can post my review here and on speedcubing.it, the italian's speedcubing forum. Thanks. 

Name : Tommy Hu
Wca ID: 2014HUTO01
Nationality: China ( but i represent Italy )
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kcl (Apr 27, 2014)

NewCube1 said:


> I want to test one of this. I know i am not the best choice and i am not famous on Youtube.I know i was a noob,but i can also do an Italian and English review.I can post my review here and on speedcubing.it, the italian's speedcubing forum. Thanks.
> 
> Name : Tommy Hu
> Wca ID: 2014HUTO01
> ...



Read the post above.


----------



## NewCube1 (Apr 27, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Read the post above.



Sorry, but i don't speak English very well.Could you explain me ? Thanks.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 27, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Please visit this Google Docs Form to apply (do not post here): https://docs.google.com/forms/d/10g7...7YZrM/viewform



This link does not work.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 27, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> This link does not work.



It doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 27, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> This link does not work.



I had the same problem. So, I used the link from a cool guy's other post, which is on the bottom of page 130.

That theoretically* will fix the problem.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 27, 2014)

Good thing I got my application in before the link stopped working.


----------



## Maximilian Tran (Apr 27, 2014)

I would like to be a tester of the Moyu Aolong but I don't have a youtube channel. sorry


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry about that -- the link didn't copy over properly from my original post on page 130. As a reminder, please do not post applications here, as they will not be considered. Please submit using the form in the provided link below. Here's a copy of the message again with the appropriate link:



> TheCubicle.us is looking for 5 testers for the MoYu AoLong 3x3! Testers will also be allowed to select one set of 3x3 stickers for the cube (57mm FangShi cut recommended). Testers are required to post an unboxing and review video of the MoYu AoLong on their YouTube Channels. The 5 testers shall be selected at the sole discretion of TheCubicle.us.
> 
> This application will be open from April 26th to May 9th. If you purchase a MoYu AoLong 3x3 from us and are later selected as a tester, you may request a refund if you don't want to receive 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carrot (Apr 27, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Applications for the last tester selection program (for the MoYu LiYing) were held here, and we agreed with some of the posters that it was causing too much clutter on this thread by drowning out the important news, so we decided to hold it on Google Drive Form instead. Since anyone with the link can enter, it is a bit less secure, but we can always remove entries that look suspicious. Also, it was stated on the application form that all entries will be made public. This is to help make the process similar to the way it would be if it were held on this thread (everyone can see each others applications).
> 
> Yes, there's pros and cons to shorter checkouts, and the one page checkout is popular these days, but we eventually decided against it. There's merits to both checkout styles, and we just decided to go with the 4-step process we have now. Thanks for the feedback, we'll consider changing it in the future though





kclejeune said:


> They were public the old way of doing it also.



Well, I don't mind at all, I just thought maybe you used google docs to hide emails/applicants, so long answer short: you solely moved to google docs for reducing spam in this thread.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Apr 28, 2014)

Sent my form


----------



## WinterCub3r (Apr 29, 2014)

dang, wish i had a youtube cahnnel.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Are you going to stock the new gans core? Those look promising.


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Are you going to stock the new gans core? Those look promising.



Yep, we are working on getting the new cores. Should have them in stock soon!


----------



## a cool guy (May 1, 2014)

Cubicle Stickers for the YuXin 11x11 are now available in over 40 shades! As always, they are spaced for application tape to save you the trouble of applying 726 stickers individually.

Stickers may be purchased here: http://thecubicle.us/11x11-sticker-picker-137mm-c-66_156.html


----------



## a cool guy (May 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone for participating in our tester selection process for the MoYu AoLong. Just a quick update: since we are expecting to have the AoLong in stock by Thursday or Friday this week, we will notify the selected testers Wednesday evening, which is about 2 days earlier than previously stated.

Also, if you use Instagram -- TheCubicle.us now has an account on Instagram! Our username is @thecubicle.us, and we will be frequently posting pictures of our latest products there.


----------



## a cool guy (May 8, 2014)

The MoYu AoLong is here! Turns very smoothly right out of the box, and features excellent corner cutting.

Link: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aolong-p-2757.html

Thanks for participating in our MoYu AoLong Tester applications. We will begin reviewing the applications and notify the 5 testers soon.


----------



## Michael Womack (May 8, 2014)

I can't wait to see who got picked for the Aolong. Also how possible for you all sell stickers for the 30mm keychain cubes?


----------



## kcl (May 8, 2014)

Does it feel like aosu outer layers? It looks very similar.


----------



## a cool guy (May 8, 2014)

Thank you for participating in our tester selection for the MoYu AoLong 3x3. We were impressed with the credentials of the applicants, so it really was tough to narrow them down to just five. We will definitely consider expanding our test program to include more testers in the future.

We have chosen the 5 testers as follows:

Antoine Cantin

Drew Brads

Chris Olson

Rami Sbahi

Lucas Etter

We will be sending out emails to these individuals shortly with the official offer and terms. If you were one of the selected testers but did not receive the email, please contact us at [email protected] to inquire.

Again, thank you for participating in our first public tester selection program. We regret that we were not able to extend more test products at this time, but we will be having additional tester selection programs in the future, so please check back!

We will also offer a 5% discount voucher to anyone who applied to our tester program. To claim this 5% discount voucher, just email us at [email protected] with your username and we'll send you the discount code.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 8, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Thank you for participating in our tester selection for the MoYu AoLong 3x3. We were impressed with the credentials of the applicants, so it really was tough to narrow them down to just five. We will definitely consider expanding our test program to include more testers in the future.
> 
> We have chosen the 5 testers as follows:
> 
> ...



For claiming the 5% discount code, is it a Speed Solving Forum, Cubicle or YouTube username that should be sent in the e-mail.


----------



## Coolster01 (May 8, 2014)

thanks so much! So excited for this.


----------



## a cool guy (May 8, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> For claiming the 5% discount code, is it a Speed Solving Forum, Cubicle or YouTube username that should be sent in the e-mail.



Please send the YouTube username so we can double check against our list of applicants.



kclejeune said:


> Does it feel like aosu outer layers? It looks very similar.



Somewhat. It is buttery smooth right out of the box, with very little turning resistance. The AoSu outer layers are pretty smooth out the box, but not quite as smooth as the AoLong. That's probably just because it is a 3x3 though -- the pieces do look a bit similar.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 8, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Please send the YouTube username so we can double check against our list of applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat. It is buttery smooth right out of the box, with very little turning resistance. The AoSu outer layers are pretty smooth out the box, but not quite as smooth as the AoLong. That's probably just because it is a 3x3 though -- the pieces do look a bit similar.


I already had emailed, but with my SpeedSolving username, do you want me to resend it with my Youtube username?


----------



## a cool guy (May 9, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I already had emailed, but with my SpeedSolving username, do you want me to resend it with my Youtube username?



No worries, we already confirmed your application using your Speedsolving username and sent your discount code


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 9, 2014)

I'll send the email with my username.
How do you guys keep on changing this thread's title?
Did you receive my email about my order yet?


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 9, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> I'll send the email with my username.
> How do you guys keep on changing this thread's title?
> Did you receive my email about my order yet?


For changing the thread title, they just request that the mods change it, and they do.


----------



## AlexCube (May 9, 2014)

The testers are always about the same :/ Well, I understand perfectly. You wouldn't make money if the reviews that testers make aren't good and given by a more professional cuber


----------



## guysensei1 (May 9, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> The testers are always about the same :/ Well, I understand perfectly. You wouldn't make money if the reviews that testers make aren't good and given by a more professional cuber



They're all world class cubers after all. Might as well let them test right?


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 9, 2014)

Lindsey Bressert
Www.youtube.com/quadcuber 
[email protected]
Usa	2010BRES01


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 9, 2014)

guinepigs rock said:


> Lindsey Bressert
> Www.youtube.com/quadcuber
> [email protected]
> Usa	2010BRES01



Do you know how to read?

They already chose testers.


----------



## Seryague (May 9, 2014)

Always the same people...  I don't think it is worth participating


----------



## Michael Womack (May 9, 2014)

Seryague said:


> Always the same people...  I don't think it is worth participating



I agree but sometime I get picked but that's vary rarely. I see that most of these people that get picked for this type of thing are the one who are fast. Also another thing is that "Do the companies who make these puzzle actually get the report on how the puzzle could be improved on there future versions/puzzles?"


----------



## Carrot (May 9, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> We have chosen the 5 testers as follows:
> 
> Antoine Cantin
> Drew Brads
> ...



Nice geographics!


----------



## Coolster01 (May 9, 2014)

Carrot said:


> Nice geographics!



lol:

Ontario (close to midwest)
Midwest
Midwest
Midwest
Midwest


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 9, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> lol:
> 
> Ontario (close to midwest)
> Midwest
> ...



For cheaper shipping? JK


----------



## a cool guy (May 10, 2014)

In response to remarks about the geographic diversity of our testers: we may have a tendency to select testers in the USA, and we just want to clear up why this could be the case.

As we have mentioned in the original post calling for applicants to our MoYu AoLong 3x3 Tester Program (and previous tester programs), testers are selected solely at our discretion. Certain qualifications, like high numbers of subscribers on YouTube, fast times for the puzzle being tested, and overall quality of content can help make an applicant stand out more to us. However, there are also other factors that we consider when making a final decision about who to select, and location is indeed one of them. We wish we didn't have to consider location, but the reality is that shipping internationally costs more than shipping domestically, and in some cases, it could take longer to arrive to the destination. So, we sometimes end up using location as a tie-breaker between two applicants who we believe are equally qualified.

For the future, we have plans to set quotas for the numbers of domestic/international testers, so that there's a baseline level of geographic diversity among our testers. For example, we may declare that we will select at least 1 tester from Europe, 1 tester from another region, etc. We would also like to have more openings for testers in the future, since it was difficult for us to narrow down all of the high-quality applications this time (there were over 70 applications for just 5 test positions).

Again, we appreciate your participation in our tester selection programs for new products. We hope this helps make our selection process clearer and also helps outline how we plan on improving tester selection programs in the future.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 10, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> In response to remarks about the geographic diversity of our testers: we may have a tendency to select testers in the USA, and we just want to clear up why this could be the case.
> 
> As we have mentioned in the original post calling for applicants to our MoYu AoLong 3x3 Tester Program (and previous tester programs), testers are selected solely at our discretion. Certain qualifications, like high numbers of subscribers on YouTube, fast times for the puzzle being tested, and overall quality of content can help make an applicant stand out more to us. However, there are also other factors that we consider when making a final decision about who to select, and location is indeed one of them. We wish we didn't have to consider location, but the reality is that shipping internationally costs more than shipping domestically, and in some cases, it could take longer to arrive to the destination. So, we sometimes end up using location as a tie-breaker between two applicants who we believe are equally qualified.



I feel honored


----------



## ryanj92 (May 11, 2014)

I don't know if anybody's said this before, but on your Megaminx sticker set, the grey and white are very similar when scrambled! (on a black puzzle, at least)
I've had at least a couple of other people think that the grey side is the white side... >.<


----------



## Michael Womack (May 11, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> I don't know if anybody's said this before, but on your Megaminx sticker set, the grey and white are very similar when scrambled! (on a black puzzle, at least)
> I've had at least a couple of other people think that the grey side is the white side... >.<



I have reported that to them a few moths ago.


----------



## Carrot (May 11, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I have reported that to them a few moths ago.



same did I 

a cool guy: Sounds good to me.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (May 11, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> For cheaper shipping? JK


LOL


----------



## a cool guy (May 12, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> I don't know if anybody's said this before, but on your Megaminx sticker set, the grey and white are very similar when scrambled! (on a black puzzle, at least)
> I've had at least a couple of other people think that the grey side is the white side... >.<



Thanks for bringing it up again (and to others for bringing it up before). I thought it was mostly an issue of preference, but if most people agree that the light grey is too close to white, I suppose it is time to switch it out for another color.

We would appreciate feedback from anyone to help us with our decision. The closest available color would be Grey, but that is really quite dark.

As far as stock shades on Megaminx puzzles go, here's how all the shades of grey would rank:

Cubicle Light Grey (lightest)
DaYan Megaminx Grey
mf8 Megaminx Grey
ShengShou Megaminx Grey
Cubicle Grey (darkest)

Do you think the darkish Grey would be a good replacement, or would we have to go lighter and therefore closer to one of the greys on DaYan, mf8 and ShengShou megaminx puzzles?

Oh by the way, here's a picture of the new "bright mf8 set," in which we decided to replace light grey with the darker grey.






Here's how the darker grey from the bright mf8 set looks on a 12-sided puzzle





And here's the original "mf8 set"


----------



## Michael Womack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## a cool guy (May 16, 2014)

The MoYu AoSu 4x4 Fisher Cube is now available! Features the same internal mechanism as the MoYu AoSu, and it turns like the MoYu AoSu right out of the box. The transparent purple version is limited edition (only 88 pieces in circulation).

Link: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aosu-fisher-cube-p-2824.html


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 16, 2014)

I should have bought the new Weilong v3 from you guys, but instead I got it for cheaper over at HKnowstore because I had a coupon but its been almost a week and I don't think they have even sent it yet.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 16, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> I should have bought the new Weilong v3 from you guys, but instead I got it for cheaper over at HKnowstore because I had a coupon but its been almost a week and I don't think they have even sent it yet.



That is why I buy from thecubicle.net everytime. Sometimes they are a few dollars more on the website. But I always get my cubes ASAP and never have to worry about extra taxes or duties. 
Had one order $150 from lightake that was $40 cheaper than thecubicle.us. Took 6 weeks to get to my house and had to pay an extra $32 duty fees. Saved $8 in the end but had to wait forevvvvvvvvvvver. 
Never bought anywhere else but thecubicle.us since. 
Always fast service. Website is has the best set up.

Also the 4x4x4 fisher cube looks sweet. Wish I wasn't poor atm, I would buy the purple one. 
*Whispers*Psst... save me a purple one cool guy*Whispers*


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 16, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> That is why I buy from thecubicle.net everytime. Sometimes they are a few dollars more on the website. But I always get my cubes ASAP and never have to worry about extra taxes or duties.
> Had one order $150 from lightake that was $40 cheaper than thecubicle.us. Took 6 weeks to get to my house and had to pay an extra $32 duty fees. Saved $8 in the end but had to wait forevvvvvvvvvvver.
> Never bought anywhere else but thecubicle.us since.
> Always fast service. Website is has the best set up.
> ...



i always buy from the cubicle. unless they dont have something i want. i just had a coupon and might as well use it.


----------



## suushiemaniac (May 17, 2014)

I'd love to see a second version of the three pre-made and discountered sets (STD, HB, FB) for Square-1 being introduced with side 2 and 3 swapped, just like the standard WCA 3x3 scrambling orientation (green/blue on F/B and red/orange on R/L). Is anything like this coming?


----------



## a cool guy (May 17, 2014)

suushiemaniac said:


> I'd love to see a second version of the three pre-made and discountered sets (STD, HB, FB) for Square-1 being introduced with side 2 and 3 swapped, just like the standard WCA 3x3 scrambling orientation (green/blue on F/B and red/orange on R/L). Is anything like this coming?



We based the pre-made sets on the colors that came with the Calvin's Square-1, but we will look into offering pre-made sets with side 2 and side 3 swapped as you suggested.

Also, we have recently made a few new adjustments to our website that may help you save money on custom sticker sets if you buy 2 or more sets. See below for more details.



Lazy Einstein said:


> Also the 4x4x4 fisher cube looks sweet. Wish I wasn't poor atm, I would buy the purple one.
> *Whispers*Psst... save me a purple one cool guy*Whispers*



Sorry, I can't reserve products like that :\ It's available on a first-come, first-served basis. But we did get a decent number of the Transparent Purple ones so it should be in stock for a couple days at least.

Also, for what it is worth, we have just recently introduced discounts for international shipping rates, so that might be able to help you save some money if you are interested in getting one 

---

We are pleased to announce some recent changes regarding international shipping and custom sticker sets:

1) International shipping rates are now reduced based on total order amount (10%, up to a maximum discount of the shipping cost)

2) Purchases of multiple custom sticker sets within a category will now receive quantity discounts. 2-5 custom sets within a category will receive a 5% discount, 6-9 will receive 8%, and 10+ sets will receive 12% off. Applies to custom sets only -- premade sets are already discounted and are not eligible for additional discounts like this one.

These offers will be applied automatically if you qualify -- no action is necessary to redeem. For more specific information on the recent changes, check out this summary: http://thecubicle.us/updates.php


----------



## Divineskulls (May 17, 2014)

Are you guys considering getting the megaminx ball in the twelve color version?


----------



## a cool guy (May 17, 2014)

Divineskulls said:


> Are you guys considering getting the megaminx ball in the twelve color version?



Yes we expect to have it around Thursday of the coming week


----------



## Carrot (May 17, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> rambling about grey colours



I just have one requirement for the grey, and that is to be distuingishable from the white... no seriously, in perfect light it might be okay, but who has perfect light at home? So yes, the darker grey would be perfectly fine.



Spoiler



yes, that picture is a mix between white and grey... and some people may say it's just the lighting, but my gf and I have this fun game where we solve a grey/white face, then we cover everything around that face so you can't see adjacent stickers and then the other person has to point out all the grey stickers. It's not as easy as it sounds


----------



## ryanj92 (May 18, 2014)

Carrot said:


> I just have one requirement for the grey, and that is to be distuingishable from the white... no seriously, in perfect light it might be okay, but who has perfect light at home? So yes, the darker grey would be perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 to all this ^^


----------



## lucascube (May 18, 2014)

Here is my review. Thank you so much!


----------



## AmazingCuber (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for sponsoring this giveaway!

[video=youtube_share;iOxR189cDAA]http://youtu.be/iOxR189cDAA[/video]


----------



## a cool guy (May 21, 2014)

Carrot said:


> I just have one requirement for the grey, and that is to be distuingishable from the white... no seriously, in perfect light it might be okay, but who has perfect light at home? So yes, the darker grey would be perfectly fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ryanj92 said:


> +1 to all this ^^



Thanks very much for the feedback and pictures. We are pleased to announce that 'Light Grey' has now been replaced with normal 'Grey' in all of the pre-made mf8 sets in response to the feedback received. The colors have been updated to reflect this in the product descriptions.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 22, 2014)

Hi, I purchased a shengshou 6x6 some time ago, and I took it apart recently, and there were no washers? Is this normal?


----------



## a cool guy (May 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Hi, I purchased a shengshou 6x6 some time ago, and I took it apart recently, and there were no washers? Is this normal?



It's not normal, but it's not completely abnormal either. Many cube manufacturers seem to leave out a few (or all) of the washers when assembling the cubes, and it doesn't really seem to have much effect on the overall performance of the puzzle. In fact, most people only discover that the washers are missing after taking apart the cube.

We do have extra washers for this puzzle, so if you would like us to include the washers with a future order, just mention it in the order comments and we'll add it free of charge


----------



## Michael Womack (May 22, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> How possible for you all sell stickers for the 30mm keychain cubes?



Bump


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 22, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Bump


Try their stickers for the the 77.6 mm 7x7, the center stickers are 8.5 x 8.5 mm. I know that it will be a little expensive, but each set would give you two sets of stickers, plus some spares. That should fit perfectly though.


----------



## Michael Womack (May 22, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Try their stickers for the the 77.6 mm 7x7, the center stickers are 8.5 x 8.5 mm. I know that it will be a little expensive, but each set would give you two sets of stickers, plus some spares. That should fit perfectly though.



Cool thanks for that.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 22, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Cool thanks for that.


You're welcome


----------



## a cool guy (May 23, 2014)

Ghost Cubes and 12-Color Megaminx Balls are now available!

Also, our Memorial Day weekend sale will be starting this Saturday. Check back later for more details!

Ghost Cube: http://thecubicle.us/mefferts-ghost-cube-p-2846.html

12-Color Megaminx Ball: http://thecubicle.us/traiphum-megaminx-ball-color-p-2845.html


----------



## guysensei1 (May 23, 2014)

Are you going to have fitted stickers for the AoLong?


----------



## Chree (May 23, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Are you going to have fitted stickers for the AoLong?



They suggest the Fangshi 57mm stickers... I have them on my AoLong and they fit really, really well.

The Moyu 57mm stickers would fit too, but I prefer the rounded corners on the center sticker of the Fangshi set.


----------



## a cool guy (May 24, 2014)

Our Memorial Day weekend sale starts now!

From Saturday through Monday only (5/24 to 5/26), take 5% off store-wide with discount code MEMORIAL

All purchases made during the sale will be entered into our bonus prize draw. Three (3) winners will be randomly selected to win a $50, $25, or $15 TheCubicle.us Gift Card!

Also, don’t forget to take advantage of our weekend lube and sticker specials. You can also pre-order the Mini MoYu AoLong 54.5mm for just $12.89 (and grab a free set of 3x3 stickers – see product page for more details).

*Mini MoYu AoLong 54.5mm* $12.89: http://thecubicle.us/mini-moyu-aolong-545mm-order-p-2844.html

*Lube Special*: Buy 1 Assorted Silicone Lube OR Lubicle, get 1 5cc Assorted Silicone Lube free. To claim, mention desired weight of free lube in order comments. Limit 1 offer per customer.

*Sticker Special*: Get 1 Sticker set free with a purchase over $20. To claim, mention desired sticker set in the order comments. Limit 1 offer per customer.

For the full details of this sale, check out our sale page: http://thecubicle.us/memorial2014.php


----------



## guysensei1 (May 24, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## WinterCub3r (May 24, 2014)

come on at least do 10%


----------



## Coolster01 (May 24, 2014)

MINI AOLONG?! :OOOOO


----------



## Tahrbo (May 24, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> come on at least do 10%



That'd be pretty awesome but I get the impression that profit margins are pretty damn cutthroat in this business (especially for a US-based store) so they're already stretching themselves thin offering 5%.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 24, 2014)

Tahrbo said:


> That'd be pretty awesome but I get the impression that profit margins are pretty damn cutthroat in this business (especially for a US-based store) so they're already stretching themselves thin offering 5%.



This.



EDIT: I guess this is a little awkward to ask now, but is it possible to use multiple discount codes at the same time?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 24, 2014)

Aww. No buy $x get one free lube. I just need one lube. But whatever.


----------



## a cool guy (May 24, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I guess this is a little awkward to ask now, but is it possible to use multiple discount codes at the same time?



Sorry, multiple discount codes cannot be applied at the same time.

--

And yeah, our everyday prices are already quite low (plus there is discounted shipping for international customers, and free shipping for US customers), so that is why we do 5% off for sales.

Plus, we have some other special promotions, like lube offers and sticker offers that are essentially much higher than 5% if you are looking to buy those things. If you take advantage of all the offers, it can work out to be more than 5% off your entire order.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 24, 2014)

Here is my review:


----------



## XTowncuber (May 24, 2014)

Oh yeah forgot to post here


----------



## antoineccantin (May 24, 2014)

Damn me too:


----------



## a cool guy (May 25, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Oh yeah forgot to post here





Rubiks560 said:


> Here is my review:





antoineccantin said:


> Damn me too:



I think we forgot to state in the terms that the final review videos must be posted here, but we'll do that in the future. Thanks for posting the videos, and great job with them!


----------



## GiraffeCubing (May 25, 2014)

Do you guys have any indication as to when the Moyu 5x5 will be available?


----------



## a cool guy (May 25, 2014)

GiraffeCubing said:


> Do you guys have any indication as to when the Moyu 5x5 will be available?



Hi, sorry, we haven't heard anything about that cube yet. I think MoYu stated in the hardware forums that it would be out around the end of May, but it's very possible that they have decided to delay the release due to production problems (maybe they'll be posting about that soon). We'll be sure to announce and set up a pre-order as soon as we find out its official release date.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 26, 2014)

I want to say thank you to TheCubicle. I made a mistake and left a few things off of my order, so I placed a second order. He combined the orders and refunded the shipping, which I greatly appreciate. Also, his store is the only one I found with certain puzzles, like the clock and the Diansheng 13cm 3x3, plus the sticker selection is incredible. Also, he has legit stackmat stuff instead of the horrible QJ timer that I wasted my money on. The prices are competitive, and my Korean friends are happy to have a good place to buy stickers. Thanks you!


----------



## a cool guy (May 28, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I want to say thank you to TheCubicle. I made a mistake and left a few things off of my order, so I placed a second order. He combined the orders and refunded the shipping, which I greatly appreciate. Also, his store is the only one I found with certain puzzles, like the clock and the Diansheng 13cm 3x3, plus the sticker selection is incredible. Also, he has legit stackmat stuff instead of the horrible QJ timer that I wasted my money on. The prices are competitive, and my Korean friends are happy to have a good place to buy stickers. Thanks you!



Thanks very much for taking the time to share your experience  No problem, glad we could help by combining the orders. Always a pleasure doing business with you!


----------



## supercuber1 (May 30, 2014)

Just bought a Calvin's Square-1 from the Cubicle! Excited for it to get here!


----------



## kubisto (May 30, 2014)

I first ordered from The Cubicle a couple months ago. One of the items was backordered which delayed shipment for a couple days. Because of that, he threw in 2 cube bags for free, which was awesome. I love that there's finally a big US-based shop (they are based in New York) that has an impressive collection of items available. I'll be using The Cubicle for all my future orders.



supercuber1 said:


> Just bought a Calvin's Square-1 from the Cubicle! Excited for it to get here!



Me too! (and a LanLan skewb)


----------



## supercuber1 (May 30, 2014)

Yeah I'm glad I ordered it when I did...5% off is great! And also the chance to win those gift cards is awesome too haha.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 30, 2014)

supercuber1 said:


> Yeah I'm glad I ordered it when I did...5% off is great! And also the chance to win those gift cards is awesome too haha.


And the free sticker set after $20 dollars was pretty cool too!


----------



## supercuber1 (May 30, 2014)

I missed that one...whoops. But kubitso I also have a LanLan Skewb and it is really nice. Good quality.


----------



## a cool guy (May 31, 2014)

The Mini MoYu AoLong 54.5mm arrived a few days earlier than expected! We are working hard to ship out all of the pre-orders on a first-come, first-served basis.

If you haven't pre-ordered one yet, you may check it out here: http://thecubicle.us/mini-moyu-aolong-545mm-p-2844.html

We have recently added 54.5mm AoLong stickers (code: 54.5 AL) to the stickers section, which are custom-fitted for this cube. They can be found here: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-545mm-aolong-c-66_159.html

Also, we have renamed the 57mm FangShi stickers to 57mm FangShi/AoLong stickers, because those stickers are custom-fitted for both the 57mm FangShi ShuangRen and the 57mm MoYu AoLong.


----------



## cubingawsumness (May 31, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> The Mini MoYu AoLong 54.5mm arrived a few days earlier than expected! We are working hard to ship out all of the pre-orders on a first-come, first-served basis.



Excitement! I have completely fallen into the hype that surrounds the aolong...


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2014)

I like how the mini aolong box has a negative space 'moyu' put into it.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I like how the mini aolong box has a negative space 'moyu' put into it.


I was just about to comment on that too, i can't tell if it is hand cut or not, it looks hand cut to me.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I was just about to comment on that too, i can't tell if it is hand cut or not, it looks hand cut to me.



Can't be. The O looks way too perfect to be handcut, also the cost of having to hand cut each box would be a lot.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Can't be. The O looks way too perfect to be handcut, also the cost of having to hand cut each box would be a lot.


Yeah, but the other letters look kinda sketchy, maybe it's just the angle though. You are right, that would be insanely expensive!


----------



## Michael Womack (May 31, 2014)

Hi I was wondering if you could reply back to my email that I sent to you it was the one where I asked for some contest prizes?


----------



## a cool guy (May 31, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Hi I was wondering if you could reply back to my email that I sent to you it was the one where I asked for some contest prizes?



Sure, we have just responded to your email. Sorry about the delay -- we sometimes take longer to get back to these sorts of emails.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 1, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Sure, we have just responded to your email. Sorry about the delay -- we sometimes take longer to get back to these sorts of emails.



That's fine.


----------



## supercuber1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Does anyone else dream about the cubes they order?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 1, 2014)

supercuber1 said:


> Does anyone else dream about the cubes they order?


No, but i check the tracking numbers excessively.


----------



## Cuber9991 (Jun 1, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> No, but i check the tracking numbers excessively.



I thought I was the only one that did that haha


----------



## supercuber1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> No, but i check the tracking numbers excessively.



I do that as well haha!


----------



## Seryague (Jun 1, 2014)

Will you be realising stickers for the moyu 4x4 yileng cube (the fisher cube)?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 1, 2014)

supercuber1 said:


> I do that as well haha!


I've gotta admit, your signature has been true for me a couple of times too.


----------



## kcl (Jun 2, 2014)

*TheCubicle.us - High Quality Puzzles, Custom-Cut Stickers, Premium Lubricants...*



Rocky0701 said:


> I've gotta admit, your signature has been true for me a couple of times too.



+1 just trimmed mine because I just put new full brights on my main


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 2, 2014)

Seryague said:


> Will you be realising stickers for the moyu 4x4 yileng cube (the fisher cube)?



Yes, we will definitely be releasing stickers for this cube, probably sometime this week. I'll post here when they are available!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jun 2, 2014)

Hurry up to enter this contest sponsored by TheCubicle.us! It's ending soon!

[video=youtube_share;iOxR189cDAA]http://youtu.be/iOxR189cDAA[/video]


----------



## supercuber1 (Jun 3, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> +1 just trimmed mine because I just put new full brights on my main



Haha I do it all the time, don't feel alone!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 3, 2014)

supercuber1 said:


> Haha I do it all the time, don't feel alone!



I don't clip my nails often because when I do, my nails poke into my skin when I cube.


----------



## Beans (Jun 4, 2014)

Have you guys ever thought of adding TheCubicle.us t-shirts and other other accessories?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 4, 2014)

Beans said:


> Have you guys ever thought of adding TheCubicle.us t-shirts and other other accessories?


I would buy


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> I would buy



+1


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 4, 2014)

Lol, actually, I asked them if they had any shirts when I placed my order today, but I wanted one for free, haha. I would wear it to advertise here in Korea for sure.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I have to say, this particular order is taking some time to arrive. (Nothing to do with the Cubicle, they got it out fast!)

Maybe it's the speedstacks gear bag that's making the package really bulky to ship.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 4, 2014)

Just received my third or maybe fourth sticker order from you. Now my 2x2x2-6x6x6, Megaminx, Skewb and SQ-1 are all stickered up with cubicle standard shades! 
I ordered a couple of sets of 'grey' megaminx stickers to replace the light grey, and they look a lot better!

Also 'gj' logos a+ 10/10 would buy more


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 6, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Just received my third or maybe fourth sticker order from you. Now my 2x2x2-6x6x6, Megaminx, Skewb and SQ-1 are all stickered up with cubicle standard shades!
> I ordered a couple of sets of 'grey' megaminx stickers to replace the light grey, and they look a lot better!
> 
> Also 'gj' logos a+ 10/10 would buy more



Thanks very much for the kind comments, and we appreciate your patronage  Glad to hear the grey Megaminx stickers are looking better. We've also changed the light grey to grey in the Mf8 set as of about 2 weeks ago, so it should no longer be necessary to purchase separate grey stickers in the future.



guysensei1 said:


> I have to say, this particular order is taking some time to arrive. (Nothing to do with the Cubicle, they got it out fast!)
> 
> Maybe it's the speedstacks gear bag that's making the package really bulky to ship.



Sorry to hear that it's taking longer than usual. Delays are possible due to custom inspection, but it should be arriving soon either way 



Beans said:


> Have you guys ever thought of adding TheCubicle.us t-shirts and other other accessories?



We've thought about it, but we never really got around to making them. Thanks for bringing it up again though (and to others for expressing their interest), we will try to get a cool-looking Cubicle T-Shirt out soon!


----------



## cathulhu (Jun 6, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> We've thought about it, but we never really got around to making them. Thanks for bringing it up again though (and to others for expressing their interest), we will try to get a cool-looking Cubicle T-Shirt out soon!



+1 for tees/apparel 
Maybe you could try out teespring.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jun 7, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Hurry up to enter this contest sponsored by TheCubicle.us! It's ending soon!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;iOxR189cDAA]http://youtu.be/iOxR189cDAA[/video]



Three more hours!


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 7, 2014)

any one got any news on the Stickerless Mouy AoLong?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jun 7, 2014)

The giveaway is now over. Congratulations to Steven Cheung for winning!  Thank you all for participating and for your support!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 8, 2014)

I AM SO SORRY TO YOU GUYS. SCHOOL HAS BEEN ANNOYING LATELY AND I'VE HAD ALMOST NO TIME TO FILM. I'M SORRY FOR MAKING THIS ALMOST 3 WEEKS LATE; PLEASE FORGIVE ME!  Now that it is pretty much summer time, I can make a TON of videos.






I really like this cube. It is now my main, getting me my only two sub-7 times ever with it! GET ITTTTT.

Yes, the review is long, but it's quite entertaining imo.


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 8, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> The giveaway is now over. Congratulations to Steven Cheung for winning!  Thank you all for participating and for your support!



Thanks very much for letting us know, and congratulations on a successful contest! Congrats to the winner as well 



WinterCub3r said:


> any one got any news on the Stickerless Mouy AoLong?



We will have the Stickerless Mini MoYu AoLong soon, probably by this week. The normal-size AoLong will also be released in Stickerless, but it will probably take 1-2 more weeks.



Coolster01 said:


> I AM SO SORRY TO YOU GUYS. SCHOOL HAS BEEN ANNOYING LATELY AND I'VE HAD ALMOST NO TIME TO FILM. I'M SORRY FOR MAKING THIS ALMOST 3 WEEKS LATE; PLEASE FORGIVE ME!  Now that it is pretty much summer time, I can make a TON of videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the review, and no problem -- we did receive your email about the review possibly taking longer than usual, so it's alright!


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 8, 2014)

We had a lot of requests for MoYu AoSu Fisher Cube 4x4 stickers (also called AoSu YiLeng Cube), so here they are!

AoSu YiLeng (Fisher) Cube Sticker Picker: http://thecubicle.us/yileng-fisher-sticker-picker-62mm-c-66_160.html


----------



## Tahrbo (Jun 14, 2014)

What is it about the fluorescent stickers that requires the stronger application tape over the normal tape? Is the surface of the stickers made of a different material?

If the surface is of a different material, won't that become noticeable after some wear has occurred?


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 14, 2014)

Does cubicle ship free worldwide?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 14, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Does cubicle ship free worldwide?


No.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 14, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Does cubicle ship free worldwide?



If you spend $15 or more on stickers/sticker accessories (tape, plastic razors, etc), they will ship for free to Korea.

I buy a lot of stuff from them, and the shipping isn't too expensive, especially if you buy a few things.


----------



## OhEmDeeJei (Jun 14, 2014)

Uhm. Hey. So Im new to cubicle. Recently signed up. Im gonna ask what are the other methods of payment do you accept besides those specified in the site? I dont have all of them actually  Maybe western union for example? Or any remittance centers? Thanks in advance. Btw im from the philippines.


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 14, 2014)

Tahrbo said:


> What is it about the fluorescent stickers that requires the stronger application tape over the normal tape? Is the surface of the stickers made of a different material?
> 
> If the surface is of a different material, won't that become noticeable after some wear has occurred?



The Fluorescent stickers are made from a thicker material and the finishing is more resistant to the adhesive on the application tape, which is why stronger application tape is recommended for those shades.

Since the Fluro stickers are thicker, there is a difference in how fast they chip and wear out compared to Non-Fluro shades. If you use the half-bright set for hundreds or thousand of solves, you may notice that the blue, red, and white are begin to show signs of chipping and the other colors are perfectly fine. It shouldn't be a big problem though, because chipping in stickers is perfectly normal after many, many solves. I guess it is just a matter of non-fluro stickers being durable, and the fluro stickers being extra durable (which is also why they cost 5 cents more compared to the non-fluro shades).



FailCuber said:


> Does cubicle ship free worldwide?



Free shipping is available for stickers-only orders over $20 (or $15 for Canada). Any item under the Cubicle Stickers category qualifies.

For orders containing cubes and other items, we offer reduced rate shipping where the shipping cost is reduced by up to 10% of the order subtotal. You could potentially qualify for free shipping this way too due to this offer, but it would have to be on a very large order.

More details on our shipping policy: http://thecubicle.us/shipping.php



OhEmDeeJei said:


> Uhm. Hey. So Im new to cubicle. Recently signed up. Im gonna ask what are the other methods of payment do you accept besides those specified in the site? I dont have all of them actually  Maybe western union for example? Or any remittance centers? Thanks in advance. Btw im from the philippines.



We accept Credit/Debit/Gift/Pre-Paid cards, PayPal, and Wire Transfer on the site right now. We may be able to accept Bitcoin if you email us about it. Unfortunately, we don't offer any other payment methods at the moment. Maybe you can ask someone to purchase for you with a credit card, and then pay them back with another method.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 15, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> If you spend $15 or more on stickers/sticker accessories (tape, plastic razors, etc), they will ship for free to Korea.
> 
> I buy a lot of stuff from them, and the shipping isn't too expensive, especially if you buy a few things.



If you don't buy accessories, then how much is the shiping fee to korea?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 15, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> If you don't buy accessories, then how much is the shiping fee?



If you buy cubes? I think it depends on how much. Put some stuff in a cart and calculate shipping to Korea.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 15, 2014)

oh, I just want to say I watched CBC's video. He did a good job, cause now I'm looking at stickers again, haha.


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 17, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> oh, I just want to say I watched CBC's video. He did a good job, cause now I'm looking at stickers again, haha.



Glad to hear that you liked the video  I thought the colors turned out great in the video too!

----------

In other news, the Mini AoLong is now available in Stickerless Bright and Stickerless Pink! The normal stickerless shades (shown on a Mini WeiLong to the left) have been discontinued.

http://thecubicle.us/mini-moyu-aolong-545mm-p-2844.html


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jun 17, 2014)

For the Gen3 Pro-timers, there are two different versions, as explained by Kit Clement in this video (around 20s). Which version is yours? The new "sliding" one or the old one that you just lay down on top of the mat?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 17, 2014)

suushiemaniac said:


> For the Gen3 Pro-timers, there are two different versions, as explained by Kit Clement in this video (around 20s). Which version is yours? The new "sliding" one or the old one that you just lay down on top of the mat?



The sliding ones. I just bought the full set.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jun 18, 2014)

Will Cubicle ever store WeiLong Stickerless bright and mini? I was looking for
a good oh cube, and I really like my WeiLong =)


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 18, 2014)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Will Cubicle ever store WeiLong Stickerless bright and mini? I was looking for
> a good oh cube, and I really like my WeiLong =)



I don't think the WeiLong or Mini WeiLong is available in Stickerless (bright) right now, but if they ever do release it in that color scheme, we'll be sure to stock it as soon as we can


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 20, 2014)

When buying stickers and you're using the custom color set maker and after you made the custom set and how do you add it your cart?


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 20, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> When buying stickers and you're using the custom color set maker and after you made the custom set and how do you add it your cart?



Just go to any of the sticker pickers while you are logged in, and you will see your Custom Sets near the top, under the MoYu and DaYan color schemes. Click +1 to select the colors (if you scroll down, you will see they have been automatically picked), and then click add to cart.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 20, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Just go to any of the sticker pickers while you are logged in, and you will see your Custom Sets near the top, under the MoYu and DaYan color schemes. Click +1 to select the colors (if you scroll down, you will see they have been automatically picked), and then click add to cart.



I did that and it didn't get add to my cart.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 20, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I did that and it didn't get add to my cart.



Click "Add to Cart"...


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 20, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Click "Add to Cart"...



I did but it still didn't add it.


----------



## Chree (Jun 20, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I did but it still didn't add it.



This feature doesn't work in certain versions of Internet Explorer. I use Chrome and it works just fine. You may also have to have javascript (just java?) enabled.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 20, 2014)

Chree said:


> This feature doesn't work in certain versions of Internet Explorer. I use Chrome and it works just fine. You may also have to have javascript (just java?) enabled.



Ya and I'm using chrome also.


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 20, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Ya and I'm using chrome also.



The feature uses Javascript, so that must be enabled for it to work (it should be automatically enabled if you are using Chrome). Also, you have to be logged into your account when you do this. If you are already logged in, try reloading the page and trying again.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 20, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> The feature uses Javascript, so that must be enabled for it to work (it should be automatically enabled if you are using Chrome). Also, you have to be logged into your account when you do this. If you are already logged in, try reloading the page and trying again.



That didn't work for me.


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 20, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> That didn't work for me.



Hmm, that's strange... Are you trying to add the set that is called 'white cubes fluro set'? That one appears to be empty so you won't be able to add it (if you click +1 nothing will happen). Your other custom color schemes should work fine for this though.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 20, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Hmm, that's strange... Are you trying to add the set that is called 'white cubes fluro set'? That one appears to be empty so you won't be able to add it (if you click +1 nothing will happen). Your other custom color schemes should work fine for this though.



I'll try that.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 21, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I'll try that.


If that doesn't work, you could just add them one by one.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 21, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> If that doesn't work, you could just add them one by one.



I got it to work.


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 21, 2014)

Our Summer Sale starts now! From Saturday through Monday only (6/21 to 6/23), take 5% off store-wide with discount code *SUMMER*

All purchases made during the sale will be entered into our bonus prize draw. Three (3) winners will be randomly selected to win a $100, $25, or $15 TheCubicle.us Gift Card!

Also, don’t forget to take advantage of our weekend lube and sticker specials. You can also pre-order the hotly-anticipated MoYu AoFu 7x7 for just $43.69 (after all discounts applied) here: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aofu-order-p-3093.html

MoYu AoLong $13.69 (after all discounts applied): http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aolong-p-2757.html

Mini MoYu AoLong 54.5mm $12.89 (after all discounts applied): http://thecubicle.us/mini-moyu-aolong-545mm-p-2844.html

Lube Special: Buy 1 Assorted Silicone Lube OR Lubicle, get 1 5cc Assorted Silicone Lube free. To claim, mention desired weight of free lube in order comments. Limit 1 offer per customer.

Sticker Special: Get 1 Sticker set free with a purchase over $20. To claim, mention desired sticker set in the order comments. Limit 1 offer per customer.

For the full details of this sale, check out our sale page: http://thecubicle.us/summer2014.php


----------



## Genesis (Jun 21, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Our Summer Sale starts now! From Saturday through Monday only (6/21 to 6/23), take 5% off store-wide with discount code *
> Also, don’t forget to take advantage of our weekend lube and sticker specials. You can also pre-order the hotly-anticipated MoYu AoFu 7x7 for just $43.69 here: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aofu-order-p-3093.html
> *


*

Umm... The page states the price as $45.97? Typo?*


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 21, 2014)

Genesis said:


> Umm... The page states the price as $45.97? Typo?



Nope, it is $43.69 after using the 5% discount code at checkout (summer). Sorry for not making that clearer -- fixed it now!


----------



## Genesis (Jun 21, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Nope, it is $43.69 after using the 5% discount code at checkout (summer). Sorry for not making that clearer -- fixed it now!



Oh， okay, thanks for clearing it up!
Stupid me =P


----------



## Tempus (Jun 21, 2014)

Now that the 54.5mm Stickerless (Bright) MoYu AoLong is available, can we expect its 57mm counterpart will be forthcoming? Also, will any other stickerless cubes (such as the MoYu WeiLong, the MoYu AoSu, or the YJ YuLong) be switching to the bright colors as well?


----------



## Seryague (Jun 21, 2014)

I have selected the payment method PayPal, but I haven't been redirected to login to my Paypal account. I have finished the order, but not the payment, what do I have to do now?


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 21, 2014)

Tempus said:


> Now that the 54.5mm Stickerless (Bright) MoYu AoLong is available, can we expect its 57mm counterpart will be forthcoming? Also, will any other stickerless cubes (such as the MoYu WeiLong, the MoYu AoSu, or the YJ YuLong) be switching to the bright colors as well?



Yes, the 57mm AoLong and the YuLong will have the Stickerless (Bright) replace the Stickerless Normal as well. We aren't sure about the WeiLong or AoSu right now.



Seryague said:


> I have selected the payment method PayPal, but I haven't been redirected to login to my Paypal account. I have finished the order, but not the payment, what do I have to do now?



We have sent instructions for how to complete payment to the email address on file for that order. Please follow the instructions to complete payment.


----------



## Note (Jun 21, 2014)

Do the lubicle lubes come with the attachable tip when you buy them?
And about how many cubes does each size(5cc 10cc 25cc) cover for lubing?


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 21, 2014)

Lets say that my color is 'x'
And if order a cube does the stickers come with x on it or saperatley
and how am i supposed to add x to the cart


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 21, 2014)

Note said:


> Do the lubicle lubes come with the attachable tip when you buy them?
> And about how many cubes does each size(5cc 10cc 25cc) cover for lubing?



Yes, all Lubicle comes with the attachable dispensing tip included.

It really depends on how much lube you use per cube, but we would estimate around 15 cubes for 5cc, 30 cubes for 10cc, and 75 cubes for 25cc on average.



Future Cuber said:


> Lets say that my color is 'x'
> And if order a cube does the stickers come with x on it or saperatley
> and how am i supposed to add x to the cart



The stickers that you order come separately. Stickers can be added to your cart using any of the sticker pickers on this page: http://thecubicle.us/cubicle-stickers-c-66.html . Simply click +1 on all the colors you want, and then click Add to Cart.


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 25, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Yes, all Lubicle comes with the attachable dispensing tip included.
> 
> It really depends on how much lube you use per cube, but we would estimate around 15 cubes for 5cc, 30 cubes for 10cc, and 75 cubes for 25cc on average.
> 
> ...



What about the custom sticker scheme


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 25, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> What about the custom sticker scheme



To add the custom sticker scheme to your cart, just login to your account and visit any sticker picker, and you should see your custom schemes listed under the Color Scheme Tool near the top. Click +1 on the desired color scheme to add the colors automatically, and then click add to cart to finalize 

Please note that Javascript must be enabled for this feature to work. We recommend Google Chrome, but Firefox or Internet Explorer (one of the newer versions) should work just fine too.


----------



## Future Cuber (Jun 25, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> To add the custom sticker scheme to your cart, just login to your account and visit any sticker picker, and you should see your custom schemes listed under the Color Scheme Tool near the top. Click +1 on the desired color scheme to add the colors automatically, and then click add to cart to finalize
> 
> Please note that Javascript must be enabled for this feature to work. We recommend Google Chrome, but Firefox or Internet Explorer (one of the newer versions) should work just fine too.


I use Google Chrome....and Thank you


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 25, 2014)

I just noticed you recently added florian cut skewb stickers. Also will you ever have Florian cut Pyraminx stickers?


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 27, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I just noticed you recently added florian cut skewb stickers. Also will you ever have Florian cut Pyraminx stickers?



We don't have plans to offer Florian-Cut Pyraminx stickers right now, but if there's a lot of people asking for it, we'll look into it and see what we can do.

-------

Transparent Stickerless MoYu AoSu is now available! Check it out here:

http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aosu-p-1918.html


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 27, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> We don't have plans to offer Florian-Cut Pyraminx stickers right now, but if there's a lot of people asking for it, we'll look into it and see what we can do.



Ok thanks.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jun 29, 2014)

I thought I might post my review of the AoLong here. It's a great cube, though not without its flaws. Enjoy!
Btw, thecubicle.us is a great store! 

[video=youtube_share;gt0x0DZUPsk]http://youtu.be/gt0x0DZUPsk[/video]


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jun 29, 2014)

Do you ship to India? Want to buy assorted silicone lube and some stickers!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 29, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Do you ship to India? Want to buy assorted silicone lube and some stickers!



They ship worldwide.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jun 29, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Do you ship to India? Want to buy assorted silicone lube and some stickers!



A quick look on the website would help. There you will also find the option to calculate shipping. Also, you may see that some sticker-only orders quality for free shipping worldwide.


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 1, 2014)

The MoYu AoFu 7x7 is here! We are working hard to ship out the pre-orders on a first-come, first-served basis. Stickers have also been designed for this cube, and they are ready to ship out.

Cube: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aofu-p-3093.html

Stickers: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-78mm-aofu-c-66_162.html


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 1, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> The MoYu AoFu 7x7 is here! We are working hard to ship out the pre-orders on a first-come, first-served basis. Stickers have also been designed for this cube, and they are ready to ship out.
> 
> Cube: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aofu-p-3093.html
> 
> Stickers: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-78mm-aofu-c-66_162.html



Is it just the black ones that are in? or did you get the white ones as well?


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 2, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Is it just the black ones that are in? or did you get the white ones as well?



Just the black ones for now. We expect to be able to ship out the white versions on Thursday


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 2, 2014)

BTW are you going to have a holiday/4th of July sale this weekend?


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 2, 2014)

Do you guys make custom logos?


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 2, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Do you guys make custom logos?



Yes, we do make custom logos. The custom logos are in full color (except white) over a transparent logo sticker. We also provide a laminate sticker to make the sticker waterproof and scratchproof. Please email [email protected]us for more details if you are interested.



Michael Womack said:


> BTW are you going to have a holiday/4th of July sale this weekend?



Yes, we expect to have some sort of sale event over this weekend. The specifics haven't been decided yet -- we'll announce on our Facebook page and here when the sale starts!


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 4, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Yes, we do make custom logos. The custom logos are in full color (except white) over a transparent logo sticker. We also provide a laminate sticker to make the sticker waterproof and scratchproof. Please email [email protected] for more details if you are interested.



I sent an email a couple days ago, and I haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 4, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I sent an email a couple days ago, and I haven't heard anything back yet.



Sorry, we had a power outage due to a lightning storm, just got power back now. We'll try to respond to it as soon as possible!



Michael Womack said:


> BTW are you going to have a holiday/4th of July sale this weekend?



Yes, our July 4th sale starts now! For 1 day only, take 5% off store-wide and 10% off all MoYu cubes with discount code *JULY4*

Also, don’t forget to take advantage of our sticker and cube bag specials:

Sticker Special: Get 1 Sticker set free with a purchase over $20. To claim, mention desired sticker set in the order comments. Limit 1 offer per customer.

Cube Bag Bonus: Get 1 Cubicle Bag free with a purchase over $20. To claim, mention desired sticker set in the order comments. Limit 1 offer per customer. Not valid for international orders that qualify for stickers-only shipping.

For the full details of this sale, check out our sale page: http://thecubicle.us/independence2014.php


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 4, 2014)

I just made an order a few days ago


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 5, 2014)

If I spend $20, do I get the bag and the sticker set? Or do I have to choose?


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 5, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> If I spend $20, do I get the bag and the sticker set? Or do I have to choose?



For this sale, you can pick both the bag and the sticker set for qualifying orders 



a cool guy said:


> Our July 4th sale starts now! For 1 day only, take 5% off store-wide and 10% off all MoYu cubes with discount code *JULY4*
> 
> Also, don’t forget to take advantage of our sticker and cube bag specials:
> 
> ...



The sale has been extended for 12 hours until 12PM Noon July 5th EDT. We lost power on the night of July 3rd, so we couldn't announce the sale until the morning of July 4th, and the sale did not last 24 hours as we originally stated. We are extending the sale for a few more hours so everyone can get the chance to check out the deals.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Is it possible to use the moyu big cube discount in conjunction with this?
Does the big cube discount apply for multiple big cubes?


----------



## adamaap (Jul 5, 2014)

This site is extremely expensive...


----------



## s3rzz (Jul 5, 2014)

adamaap said:


> This site is extremely expensive...



Almost got duped yesterday with a 20% off code only to see my shipping was going to be $54 which would have been more than the normal price on the cubicle. 

The consistency of how quickly they send out orders and respond to questions makes up for that (I personally think they're pretty comparable price wise). Out of all the shops I'll only use them because they've been the most reliable.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 5, 2014)

adamaap said:


> This site is _extremely_ expensive...



This is extremely poor use of hyperbole. Maybe instead of offering a blanket statement, you list some examples where Cubicle is much more expensive than other sites.

Their prices are competitive. Maybe not as cheap as some Chinese sites, but still pretty good. I live in Korea and whenever I order from the cubicle, it arrives faster than orders from China. Also LighTake maybe has the cheapest prices, their customer service is lacking. I still buy from them if the prices are considerably cheaper, but if it's comparable, I will always go with Cubicle. Cubicle also is the best place to get stickers by far. They treat their customers well, and I think your comment is extremely misplaced (to use your hyperbole again).


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 5, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> This is extremely poor use of hyperbole. Maybe instead of offering a blanket statement, you list some examples where Cubicle is much more expensive than other sites.
> 
> Their prices are competitive. Maybe not as cheap as some Chinese sites, but still pretty good. I live in Korea and whenever I order from the cubicle, it arrives faster than orders from China. Also LighTake maybe has the cheapest prices, their customer service is lacking. I still buy from them if the prices are considerably cheaper, but if it's comparable, I will always go with Cubicle. Cubicle also is the best place to get stickers by far. They treat their customers well, and I think your comment is extremely misplaced (to use your hyperbole again).


This.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 5, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> They treat their customers well,



I'd say this is an understatement. The Cubicle has the fastest, best customer service you could every ask for in a business. If they screw up an order, they'll let you keep the original product _and_ have the intended product, and will ship within a couple of days. 

That extra $2 or $3 dollars you're spending for their cubes is to help support their Tier 1 customer service.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 5, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I'd say this is an understatement. The Cubicle has the fastest, best customer service you could every ask for in a business. If they screw up an order, they'll let you keep the original product _and_ have the intended product, and will ship within a couple of days.
> 
> That extra $2 or $3 dollars you're spending for their cubes is to help support their Tier 1 customer service.



Yes, I agree. I'm still waiting for them to put out T-Shirts. I'd proudly advertise for them here in Korea with the shirt. I already have all my cubes in TheCubicle bags.


----------



## Tempus (Jul 5, 2014)

adamaap said:


> This site is extremely expensive...





DeeDubb said:


> This is extremely poor use of hyperbole. Maybe instead of offering a blanket statement, you list some examples where Cubicle is much more expensive than other sites.


Was I the only one who thought that Adamaap might have intended it as a compliment? It's true, the obvious interpretation is that he's complaining about prices, but another possible interpretation is that he's saying that with acceptably _low_ prices, the periodicity of their sales, and the desirability of their merchandise, one could easily end up spending and spending as they feed their puzzle habit and build out their collection.

Of course, if indeed that is what he meant, his laconic phraseology is fraught with ambiguity...


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 5, 2014)

If you are willing to wait 6 weeks for a cube to arrive and don't need to have an english speaker respond there are cheaper alternatives.
I imagine there are many people who prefer quick and personal service. I have 3 different chinese orders in the pipeline at this point and wouldn't mind if something turned up at my door.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 5, 2014)

Not to mention in Canada(maybe in the USA?) you have to pay extra taxes at the border. I ordered from lightake.com once. They were $50 cheaper than thecubicle.us ($200 @thecube v.s. $150 @ lightake). After 6 weeks the lightake package came but I have to pay another $35 in duties to pick it up. So I saved $15. 
Would have rather paid the $15 bucks extra @ thecubicle.us and got me order 4 days later. 6 weeks is a long time.....

Now Phil Yu takes all my money and I couldn't be happier with the product, service, and lightning fast delivery times. I won't make the mistake of using some bad cheap chinese site again(inb4 ironic because cubicle owners are asian).

thecubicle.us FTW!


----------



## adamaap (Jul 5, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> This is extremely poor use of hyperbole. Maybe instead of offering a blanket statement, you list some examples where Cubicle is much more expensive than other sites.
> 
> Their prices are competitive. Maybe not as cheap as some Chinese sites, but still pretty good. I live in Korea and whenever I order from the cubicle, it arrives faster than orders from China. Also LighTake maybe has the cheapest prices, their customer service is lacking. I still buy from them if the prices are considerably cheaper, but if it's comparable, I will always go with Cubicle. Cubicle also is the best place to get stickers by far. They treat their customers well, and I think your comment is extremely misplaced (to use your hyperbole again).



On cubezz.com the aolong is 50% cheaper and it's shipped completely free...almost every cube on cubezz is way cheaper. All with free shipping worldwide, only downside is that it takes a while (3weeks or so to my country), but for such a low price i don't care


----------



## adamaap (Jul 5, 2014)

RobertFontaine said:


> If you are willing to wait 6 weeks for a cube to arrive and don't need to have an english speaker respond there are cheaper alternatives.
> I imagine there are many people who prefer quick and personal service. I have 3 different chinese orders in the pipeline at this point and wouldn't mind if something turned up at my door.



I need to wait 3 weeks, exact, everytime and got great support on the cubezz.com. So i think this site is to expensive, sorry that i have an opinion


----------



## adamaap (Jul 5, 2014)

RobertFontaine said:


> If you are willing to wait 6 weeks for a cube to arrive and don't need to have an english speaker respond there are cheaper alternatives.
> I imagine there are many people who prefer quick and personal service. I have 3 different chinese orders in the pipeline at this point and wouldn't mind if something turned up at my door.



I need to wait 3 weeks, exact, everytime and got great support on the cubezz.com. So i think this site is to expensive, sorry that i have an opinion


----------



## adamaap (Jul 5, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Not to mention in Canada(maybe in the USA?) you have to pay extra taxes at the border. I ordered from lightake.com once. They were $50 cheaper than thecubicle.us ($200 @thecube v.s. $150 @ lightake). After 6 weeks the lightake package came but I have to pay another $35 in duties to pick it up. So I saved $15.
> Would have rather paid the $15 bucks extra @ thecubicle.us and got me order 4 days later. 6 weeks is a long time.....
> 
> Now Phil Yu takes all my money and I couldn't be happier with the product, service, and lightning fast delivery times. I won't make the mistake of using some bad cheap chinese site again(inb4 ironic because cubicle owners are asian).
> ...



Then you're using the wrong sites man. Cubezz.com is 3 weeks delivery to my country (belgium) and i pay like 7 euros for a Zhanchi, and no problems at all, even a good communication with the site owners.


----------



## kcl (Jul 5, 2014)

adamaap said:


> I need to wait 3 weeks, exact, everytime and got great support on the cubezz.com. So i think this site is to expensive, sorry that i have an opinion



Oh, I'm sorry that ridiculously fast shipping and extremely amazing customer service mean nothing to you.


----------



## adamaap (Jul 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Oh, I'm sorry that ridiculously fast shipping and extremely amazing customer service mean nothing to you.



Well 3weeks is decent, and it has good customer support. So i prefer a 7euro Zhanchi over one of this site, no need to be so aggressive.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 5, 2014)

adamaap said:


> I need to wait 3 weeks, exact, everytime and got great support on the cubezz.com. So i think this site is to expensive, sorry that i have an opinion



You realize it's simply impossible for a US site to compete with a Chinese site pricewise without losing money, right?

Anyway, it's fine to have an opinion, but you presented it disrespectfully and ignorantly. Also, if you want stickers, there's no better place than TheCubicle. That's their specialty.


----------



## adamaap (Jul 5, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> You realize it's simply impossible for a US site to compete with a Chinese site pricewise without losing money, right?
> 
> Anyway, it's fine to have an opinion, but you presented it disrespectfully and ignorantly. Also, if you want stickers, there's no better place than TheCubicle. That's their specialty.



Dude i'm not being disrespectful at all. I am literally stating a fact. The site is expensive, that's a fact. BUT it has great customer support, good delivering, extra parts for DIY, good stickers and all that. That doesn't change the fact that's it's expensive right? 

It's a fact that it's expensive, but all you guys started saying that i meant that the site sucked, but that's not true.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 5, 2014)

adamaap said:


> Dude i'm not being disrespectful at all. I am literally stating a fact. The site is expensive, that's a fact. BUT it has great customer support, good delivering, extra parts for DIY, good stickers and all that. That doesn't change the fact that's it's expensive right?
> 
> It's a fact that it's expensive, but all you guys started saying that i meant that the site sucked, but that's not true.



You said "_extremely_ expensive". That's the part I took issue with.


----------



## adamaap (Jul 6, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> You said "_extremely_ expensive". That's the part I took issue with.



Well since some cubes are twice as expensive as on other sites, i don't thin extremely expensive is that overused here. Even if i use extremely expensive, that doesn't mean the site is bad or whatever.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 6, 2014)

adamaap said:


> Well since some cubes are twice as expensive as on other sites, i don't thin extremely expensive is that overused here. Even if i use extremely expensive, that doesn't mean the site is bad or whatever.



$10 for an AoLong (which is actually on sale at CubeZZ, who knows what they normally sell it for) vs. $16 at cubicle is twice the price? That's the example you gave before.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 6, 2014)

Ok, I am going to give my thoughts on this.

TheCubicle.us is a store that offers free shipping, which is actually insanely fast. Only once where it took more than five days (due to a shipping problem) for any package of any size to arrive, and it is normally much earlier than expected.

Whenever a faulty product is received, they do so much to correct the problem.

They give so much back to their customers, by sponsoring contests, competitions, and having contests of their own! Whenever they give out an opportunity to test the product, they give you discounts in return! They give so much back to the customers.

The Customer Service is very speedy. I normally get responses in less than a couple of hours when it comes to a problem or an inquiry.

So you think that all of this work put into an online shop makes their prices, which are two dollars extra, too expensive? 

Okay, that is your opinion.


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 6, 2014)

There is a point missed here. Ordering chinese puzzles from the U.S. when you live in europe suggests personal issues that are best not discussed. I do order from cubezz and there is very little chance of seeing it in 3 weeks to Canada. China to Canada regular post is occasionally 3 weeks but usually 5-6 and if an order fails, which does occur then 10-12. I personally am not in a rush BUT most people want their purchase fast. I haven't figured out how the Chinese manage to ship so cheaply. If I had to ship the same item from Canada it would double the price to the customer. To ship a pallet of plastic toys from China to Canada would not be bad but the shipping of individual items from here to anywhere would kill any opportunity on low margin items.


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone for discussing and offering their opinions regarding this issue. We are humbled by the support that many posters have shown for our store.

To put this issue to rest, we just want to offer a few responses regarding where we stand. TheCubicle.us was never meant to compete with China-based stores on price alone. We are located in the USA, and not China. Simply put, the business environment is different in these 2 countries. Some stores that can operate in China probably wouldn't last very long in other countries due to government regulations and other costs.

Furthermore, we do our best to add unique value to the products that we carry in many ways, as many of the posters have already pointed out. To summarize, TheCubicle.us offers:


Streamlined and organized website layout
Prompt and courteous customer service
Excellent variety of cubes and related puzzles, including cuboids, shape mods, and more.
Well-documented offering of replacement parts for many of the most popular cubes.
Large variety of custom-fitted stickers for many of the most popular cubes, which may be purchased together with puzzles
Large variety of high quality lubricants
Fast order processing, and generally fast and reliable shipping times via the United States Postal Service (both domestic and international).
...And many more features. We are constantly working to improve the customer experience.

Due to socioeconomic differences across the world, there may be cubers who don't have as much choice where to shop, and we certainly understand that. But for those who do have choices, TheCubicle.us strives to offer more than just the cubes. This, in conjunction with the loyal support of our customers and fans, is what helps make TheCubicle.us one of the leading cube stores out there today.


----------



## adamaap (Jul 6, 2014)

strakerak said:


> Ok, I am going to give my thoughts on this.
> 
> TheCubicle.us is a store that offers free shipping, which is actually insanely fast. Only once where it took more than five days (due to a shipping problem) for any package of any size to arrive, and it is normally much earlier than expected.
> 
> ...



Again, you act as if i'm saying this site sucks. It's a fact that it's expensive, since some sites are half the price of this one, that doesn't mean this is a bad site. I just prefer medium shipping time and medium customer support and lower prices. This is still an awesome site, but it's also a fact that it's expensive.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 6, 2014)

adamaap said:


> Again, you act as if i'm saying this site sucks. It's a fact that it's expensive, since some sites are *half* the price of this one, that doesn't mean this is a bad site. I just prefer medium shipping time and medium customer support and lower prices. This is still an awesome site, but it's also a fact that it's expensive.



10 * 2 = 16?


----------



## adamaap (Jul 6, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Thanks everyone for discussing and offering their opinions regarding this issue. We are humbled by the support that many posters have shown for our store.
> 
> To put this issue to rest, we just want to offer a few responses regarding where we stand. TheCubicle.us was never meant to compete with China-based stores on price alone. We are located in the USA, and not China. Simply put, the business environment is different in these 2 countries. Some stores that can operate in China probably wouldn't last very long in other countries due to government regulations and other costs.
> 
> ...



Yes i perfectly agree with that, this site is indeed great for those things, with the extra parts, stickers and so on, and i also support this site for those reasons. I just don't get why a lot of people got mad for me stating a fact.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 6, 2014)

adamaap said:


> Yes i perfectly agree with that, this site is indeed great for those things, with the extra parts, stickers and so on, and i also support this site for those reasons. I just don't get why a lot of people got mad for me stating a fact.



Because you didn't state a fact, you stated an exaggerated claim without supporting it with evidence. It also didn't offer anything to the discussion about thecubicle. If someone browsed through and saw your statement and the rest of us didn't respond by showing support, maybe they wouldn't buy from thecubicle.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 6, 2014)

adamaap said:


> Yes i perfectly agree with that, this site is indeed great for those things, with the extra parts, stickers and so on, and i also support this site for those reasons. I just don't get why a lot of people got mad for me stating a fact.



I wasn't really getting mad at you. 

It is just your quick run in on "expensive" when you aren't looking at the benefits that come with the slightly more valuable purchase.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey I would like to take a minute and say thank you for the great work over there at the Cubicle, I live in Washington state and I always get my orders within a day or two of it being sent, that is amazing for free shipping. Also your customer service is top notch, I've bought a ton from you guys and regret every time i don't. keep up being the best.


----------



## Lid (Jul 7, 2014)

Could find any info on what colours your "MoYu Color Scheme" includes.

edit: Also what colours would best match the Calvin's Sq-1 original stickers best?


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 8, 2014)

Lid said:


> Could find any info on what colours your "MoYu Color Scheme" includes.
> 
> edit: Also what colours would best match the Calvin's Sq-1 original stickers best?



MoYu Color scheme includes: White, Red, Sky Blue, Fluro Green, Fluro Yellow, and Fluro Bright Orange.

Our closest matches to the Calvin's Sq-1 original stickers are: White, Red, Light Blue, Light Green, Bright Yellow, and Light Orange.



WinterCub3r said:


> Hey I would like to take a minute and say thank you for the great work over there at the Cubicle, I live in Washington state and I always get my orders within a day or two of it being sent, that is amazing for free shipping. Also your customer service is top notch, I've bought a ton from you guys and regret every time i don't. keep up being the best.



Thank you for your kind feedback  We appreciate your continued patronage!


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Jul 8, 2014)

Here's my complete lube comparison of all the lubes available at thecubicle.us. I hope you like it!


----------



## jboggs305 (Jul 8, 2014)

If I were to include a ghost cube in my next order would I just pay for it at that time and then the cube would get shipped to me whenever you guys gets a shipment in? How would that work?


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 9, 2014)

Paradox Cubing said:


> Here's my complete lube comparison of all the lubes available at thecubicle.us. I hope you like it!



Great video for explaining all of the different types of lube offered at TheCubicle.us -- thanks again for taking the time to make this video!



jboggs305 said:


> If I were to include a ghost cube in my next order would I just pay for it at that time and then the cube would get shipped to me whenever you guys gets a shipment in? How would that work?



The Ghost Cubes are currently out of stock. If your address is U.S.-based, we would ship the other items first, and then ship out the Ghost Cube once it comes back in stock. For addresses outside of the U.S., we would have to wait until the Ghost Cube comes in stock before we shipped out the order. If you prefer to have the other items shipped first, please place 2 separate orders -- one for the Ghost cube alone, and the other for anything else you would like to purchase.

Unfortunately, we don't know when the Ghost Cube will come back in stock, but we do know it will eventually come back in stock -- probably within a month or so.


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 10, 2014)

Limited Edition Transparent Pink AoSu 4x4 Fisher Cubes are now available exclusively at TheCubicle.us!

Available in stickered or non-stickered versions:

Stickered: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aosu-fisher-cube-p-2824.html

Non-Stickered: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aosu-fisher-cube-unstickered-p-3196.html


----------



## MineKB (Jul 13, 2014)

When shipping cubes out, do you switch between the transparent and opaque business cards. I've seen other cubicle unboxings with the transparent ones but I don't get the cool new ones.

not tryna whine just wanna know


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 14, 2014)

MineKB said:


> When shipping cubes out, do you switch between the transparent and opaque business cards. I've seen other cubicle unboxings with the transparent ones but I don't get the cool new ones.
> 
> not tryna whine just wanna know



No problem -- we recently ran low on the transparent ones, so we switched over to the white, opaque ones.

However, we've had a lot of feedback from customers saying that they like the transparent ones better. The transparent cards are much more expensive than the white cards, so we just want to make sure that the cards aren't simply being thrown out or discarded. So, if you want to receive a transparent card, just mention it in the order comments and we'll be glad to include the transparent card for you


----------



## MineKB (Jul 14, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> No problem -- we recently ran low on the transparent ones, so we switched over to the white, opaque ones.
> 
> However, we've had a lot of feedback from customers saying that they like the transparent ones better. The transparent cards are much more expensive than the white cards, so we just want to make sure that the cards aren't simply being thrown out or discarded. So, if you want to receive a transparent card, just mention it in the order comments and we'll be glad to include the transparent card for you



Oh okay!

I'll be sure to do that next time!


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 14, 2014)

Just wanted to thank you guys for your amazing service and website!

Also, how long does rush shipping usually take?


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 14, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> No problem -- we recently ran low on the transparent ones, so we switched over to the white, opaque ones.
> 
> However, we've had a lot of feedback from customers saying that they like the transparent ones better. The transparent cards are much more expensive than the white cards, so we just want to make sure that the cards aren't simply being thrown out or discarded. So, if you want to receive a transparent card, just mention it in the order comments and we'll be glad to include the transparent card for you



I still have all of the transparent ones I have received  they're sweet.


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 16, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Just wanted to thank you guys for your amazing service and website!
> 
> Also, how long does rush shipping usually take?



Thanks for your kind comments  The shipping time depends mostly on your location and selected shipping method. The rush processing does improve the overall shipping speed, but it does this by ensuring that the package is packed and shipped as fast as possible (it doesn't affect the actual shipping method). Hope this helps answer your question, and feel free to let us know or email [email protected] if you have any other questions.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 16, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> I still have all of the transparent ones I have received  they're sweet.


I do too, and one of the normal white paper ones too. I have them in the bags with stickers.


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 18, 2014)

Our Countdown to Nats 2014 Sale starts now! For 72 hours only, take 5% off store-wide and 10% off all MoYu cubes with promo code *NATS* and also be automatically entered to win an all-expenses paid meal with TheCubicle.us at US Nationals 2014 (or $100 gift card if you can’t make it).

As you prepare for US Nats, also don’t forget to take advantage of our weekend lube and sticker specials to make sure you are fully geared!
MoYu AoLong V2 $13.69: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aolong-p-3201.html

Lube Special: Buy 1 Assorted Silicone Lube OR Lubicle, get 1 5cc Assorted Silicone Lube free. To claim, mention desired weight of free lube in order comments. Limit 1 free lube per customer.

Sticker Special: Get 1 Sticker set free with a purchase over $20. To claim, mention desired sticker set in the order comments. Limit 1 free sticker set per customer.

Check out the full details here: http://thecubicle.us/nats2014.php


----------



## kcl (Jul 18, 2014)

Would it be possible to order and pick up at nats?


----------



## cubizh (Jul 18, 2014)

Lid said:


> Could find any info on what colours your "MoYu Color Scheme" includes.





a cool guy said:


> MoYu Color scheme includes: White, Red, Sky Blue, Fluro Green, Fluro Yellow, and Fluro Bright Orange.



Given that (for some weird reason) I really like Moyu shades, as I can be 1-2 seconds faster on average with them, with the same cube, I decided to test the cubicle scheme for moyu versus the original moyu colors and post this comparison that may be able to help others.
After the cube was stickered I noticed some slight differences, but shockingly the camera sensor was unable to pick them up from any angle, exposure or brightness I could think of.



Spoiler: Side by side comparison



Left: Regular Moyu colors; Right: Cubicle Moyu shades (White, Red, Sky Blue, Fluoro Green, Fluoro Yellow and Fluoro Bright Orange)
The following photos were not resized or edited in any way, to see things in full detail.


Spoiler: White comparison



White is white everywhere. Looks exactly the same.










Spoiler: Red comparison



Same for red. Looks exactly the same kind of red.










Spoiler: Blue comparison



In the picture looks exactly the same. In real life, there is a very minor distinction, sky blue is a little bit brighter, but something so miniscule that it's irrelevant.










Spoiler: Green comparison



Green is different. Fluoro green is considerably brighter than moyu green, although, again, the camera refuses to pick the differences. Moyu green looks a bit more washed up darker fluorescent green than Oracal's fluoro green.










Spoiler: Yellow comparison



There is a difference in the yellows, moyu yellow seems to have less glossy brightness than the fluoro yellow. Reminds me of something you put out in the sun for too long and the colors tend to fade away. Still, it's an ok replacement.










Spoiler: Orange comparison



This is, to me, the most shocking difference in term of colors, which again, the camera just refuses to pick up. It's amazing how the camera sensors doesn't see this. It's clearly noticable the difference and it affects my recognition a bit, so I am not sure this is the best solution in orange to me. Although it may be the best match for Oracal vinyl, it's a big difference to the moyu color. Moyu is more towards a salmon shade, while the fluoro bright orange is more to a fluoro red.
So if you really like moyu orange, you're going to notice a difference.










Spoiler: Scrambled cube comparison













*Final notes, tl;dr:*

The Moyu replacement shades offered by The Cubicle offers are acceptable, given the fact that the stickers are clearly made by two different manufacturers (and cuts).
In terms of quality, it's Oracal vinyl, can't expect anything a lot better than that.
So if you like stickers that are made to fit the cube, reducing the color gaps between pieces, and if you don't mind to have a slightly brighter and richer colors (specially the orange), it is a good choice. 
If alternatively, you want an exact color replacement for all of the Moyu shades, it's not available at this time, except for some of the colors (white, red and blue).


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Would it be possible to order and pick up at nats?



Sure, if you want to pick it up, just mention that you want the items delivered at Nats, and we can arrange that for you.



cubizh said:


> *Final notes, tl;dr:*
> 
> The Moyu replacement shades offered by The Cubicle offers are acceptable, given the fact that the stickers are clearly made by two different manufacturers (and cuts).
> In terms of quality, it's Oracal vinyl, can't expect anything a lot better than that.
> ...



Thanks very much for posting this detailed comparison of our MoYu shades. Indeed, there are subtle differences in some of the colors, with some colors varying more than others, but we definitely strived to get as close as we could to the original MoYu shades.

But color differences can be subtle, and certain manufacturers only offer certain colors of vinyl, so we were limited by that when trying to recreate the MoYu shades. There's also the issue of the Orange on MoYu stickers changing colors when left in the sun for just a short while. This discoloration doesn't happen with Cubicle stickers.

Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jul 20, 2014)

Will the Cubicle have some kind of shop/booth open at Nats, or should we just order through the website and specify that we're picking up at the Comp?


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 20, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Will the Cubicle have some kind of shop/booth open at Nats, or should we just order through the website and specify that we're picking up at the Comp?



We aren't sure about the booth/shop for The Cubicle at this point -- but there will definitely be members of TheCubicle.us staff present at Nats 2014 at LSC, and we can arrange for the orders to be brought there and picked up if you want.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 26, 2014)

If I arrange for my order to be picked up at nationals, is there a way that I can pick it up on Thursday?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2014)

How soon do you guys think you'll have the SS skewb up to order/pre-order?


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 26, 2014)

Blake4512 said:


> If I arrange for my order to be picked up at nationals, is there a way that I can pick it up on Thursday?



Sorry, the earliest items can be picked up would be Friday at Nationals. We won't be around there yet on Thursday.



Michael Womack said:


> How soon do you guys think you'll have the SS skewb up to order/pre-order?



We just set up the ShengShou skewb pre-order here: http://thecubicle.us/shengshou-skewb-order-p-3254.html


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 27, 2014)

I think the sticker set that best fits the SS skewb would be the florian mod set.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 27, 2014)

A quick review of: Thecubicle.us

I deal with online stores quite frequently, whether helping my siblings figure something out, talking to customer support when something went wrong, or otherwise. I have dealt with a few dozen customer service reps from more than a dozen different stores, and I've had varying experiences sometimes from the same company. I can say without question, though, that the cubicle.us has the best customer service I have ever dealt with. Not only were they willing to fix something for me when I made a mistake with the comments on my order, but they then kept me updated when an issue arose _before I could ever have known there was a problem!_ That wasn't it, though. They offered a solution to a problem (that was most certainly no fault of theirs) that would likely have cost them more money, at the same time as they were notifying me of the issue! After all that, they continued to respond to my emails and address a few concerns I had!

Add to this their prices, which, though more expensive up front, beat any other store by a fairly wide margin when you factor in shipping, incredibly wide selection, easy to use interface, and best of all, their stickers (I have them on almost all of my mains, and I'll be restickering the remaining ones ASAP), and you get one of my favorite stores ever!

Thank you so much to Phil Yu and James Chang for setting up thecubicle.us, I hope to shop there again! I've already recommended it to several of my friends!


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 27, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Sorry, the earliest items can be picked up would be Friday at Nationals. We won't be around there yet on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> We just set up the ShengShou skewb pre-order here: http://thecubicle.us/shengshou-skewb-order-p-3254.html



Probably a stretch, but will these skewbs come in time for pick up at Nationals?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Probably a stretch, but will these skewbs come in time for pick up at Nationals?



August 4 is the expected date.
Probably not.


----------



## kcl (Jul 27, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Probably a stretch, but will these skewbs come in time for pick up at Nationals?



^^

If at all possible, I'll be all over it.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 27, 2014)

Does an Aosu center piece come with a sticker on it? (Replacement part)


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 27, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Does an Aosu center piece come with a sticker on it? (Replacement part)



Not if you specify what color.


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 27, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I think the sticker set that best fits the SS skewb would be the florian mod set.



Not 100% sure -- it's a bit hard to tell from the pictures provided. To me, it doesn't look like the ShengShou Skewb is Florian modded, so I think the 57mm Skewb stickers should fit just fine. The 57mm Skewb stickers are custom-fitted for the LanLan Skewb.

57mm Florian should fit either way though, so it is the safer option option.



supercavitation said:


> A quick review of: Thecubicle.us
> 
> I deal with online stores quite frequently, whether helping my siblings figure something out, talking to customer support when something went wrong, or otherwise. I have dealt with a few dozen customer service reps from more than a dozen different stores, and I've had varying experiences sometimes from the same company. I can say without question, though, that the cubicle.us has the best customer service I have ever dealt with. Not only were they willing to fix something for me when I made a mistake with the comments on my order, but they then kept me updated when an issue arose _before I could ever have known there was a problem!_ That wasn't it, though. They offered a solution to a problem (that was most certainly no fault of theirs) that would likely have cost them more money, at the same time as they were notifying me of the issue! After all that, they continued to respond to my emails and address a few concerns I had!
> 
> ...



Thanks very much for your glowing review of thecubicle.us! We are honored to be your cube store of choice 




Kit Clement said:


> Probably a stretch, but will these skewbs come in time for pick up at Nationals?



It's possible. I'd say there's a 50:50 chance of that happening. Also, it hasn't been 100% confirmed yet, but TheCubicle.us might be vending at US Nats 2014, so if they are in by Nats we'll try to bring some to vend.




PJKCuber said:


> Does an Aosu center piece come with a sticker on it? (Replacement part)



The AoSu *Center Piece* does not have any stickers. It is the piece that the screw goes through. The AoSu Center does come with the factory stickers. If you are looking for a specific color, feel free to mention it in the order comments section when checking out.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 28, 2014)

Does thecubicle.us have any intention of making stickers with the logos printed on them already so that they can be used on cubes intended for BLD events? There are a couple of cubes that I want to put cubicle logos on but can't because I mostly use them for BLD.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Jul 28, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Thanks very much for your glowing review of thecubicle.us! We are honored to be your cube store of choice



Hi a cool guy,

I've sent you guys an email, can you please reply it ASAP? 

Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## tpt8899 (Jul 28, 2014)

They will respond to you. Be patient.


----------



## agent156 (Jul 28, 2014)

Is the AoFu core something I could order from you?


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 29, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Does thecubicle.us have any intention of making stickers with the logos printed on them already so that they can be used on cubes intended for BLD events? There are a couple of cubes that I want to put cubicle logos on but can't because I mostly use them for BLD.



Unfortunately, that's not within our capability at the moment -- the only kinds of logos we can make are the transparent overlays right now.

Not 100% sure on this, but wouldn't it still be competition legal? DaYan, WitEden, and many other Chinese cube companies also use transparent overlays for their logos.




Bryan Chia said:


> Hi a cool guy,
> 
> I've sent you guys an email, can you please reply it ASAP?
> 
> ...



Responded to your email Bryan. Thanks for contacting us!



agent156 said:


> Is the AoFu core something I could order from you?



Yes, we will soon be stocking the AoFu core and hardware sets. They should be listed on our website (Accessories section) in about a week.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2014)

One quick question about the custom logos. Is there a way that we can order logos for one specific puzzle? Like for say I want a logo and I would only want to put it on a 3x3.


----------



## agent156 (Jul 29, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Yes, we will soon be stocking the AoFu core and hardware sets. They should be listed on our website (Accessories section) in about a week.



That's great to hear, mine is a little weird, and I have a mod idea  might need spares lol.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 29, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Not 100% sure on this, but wouldn't it still be competition legal? DaYan, WitEden, and many other Chinese cube companies also use transparent overlays for their logos.



WCA regulations:
3l2) The logo may be embossed, engraved, or consist of an overlay sticker. Exception: The logo must not be distinguishable by feel for blindfolded events (i.e. no embossings, engravings, or overlay stickers).

My non-BLD cubes have cubicle logos on them, and I can definitely distinguish them by feel, and they do consist of an overlay sticker, so I would assume that disqualifies them.


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 30, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> One quick question about the custom logos. Is there a way that we can order logos for one specific puzzle? Like for say I want a logo and I would only want to put it on a 3x3.



Yes, you can request a sheet of 3x3 logos only. But the cost will still be $25, since we have to print the entire sheet at once. There will be about 130 3x3 logos on one sheet. Just mention it in the order comments when ordering the custom logo service, and we can do that.



supercavitation said:


> WCA regulations:
> 3l2) The logo may be embossed, engraved, or consist of an overlay sticker. Exception: The logo must not be distinguishable by feel for blindfolded events (i.e. no embossings, engravings, or overlay stickers).
> 
> My non-BLD cubes have cubicle logos on them, and I can definitely distinguish them by feel, and they do consist of an overlay sticker, so I would assume that disqualifies them.



Thanks for pointing that out. That's quite a bummer since this regulation means factory DaYan, MoYu, and other logos for major cube manufacturers cannot be used for blindfold event cubes. I guess that means our logos can't go on your BLD cubes for now. Maybe in the future we'll be able to come up with a solution for this though


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 30, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Yes, you can request a sheet of 3x3 logos only. But the cost will still be $25, since we have to print the entire sheet at once. There will be about 130 3x3 logos on one sheet. Just mention it in the order comments when ordering the custom logo service, and we can do that.



Cool thanks for the info.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 30, 2014)

For hardware sets, do you guys buy a few cubes to scrap from? Just a little curious.


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 31, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> For hardware sets, do you guys buy a few cubes to scrap from? Just a little curious.



We do scrap some cubes, but the hardware sets we buy new from the manufacturer since old hardware can sometimes be damaged or dirty.

---------

TheCubicle.us will be vending at US Nationals 2014 at Liberty Science Center from Friday to Sunday! If you happen to be attending, feel free to come by our table and say hi! We'll have a lot of cool stuff for you.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 31, 2014)

What mechanism does the QiYi 5x5x5 use?


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 2, 2014)

Will you guys be updating us with what puzzles:
/products you still have at the Nats shop?


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 2, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What mechanism does the QiYi 5x5x5 use?



It looks like a variation of the WeiSu mechanism, probably adapted for the 5x5. The QiYi 4x4x4 uses the WeiSu mechanism too, so this would make some sense.



CheesecakeCuber said:


> Will you guys be updating us with what puzzles:
> /products you still have at the Nats shop?



We will be replenishing our inventory daily from our warehouse, so all major items are expected to still be in stock (with the exception of the ShengShou skewb, which may sell out due to high demand, and the 18cm stickerless cube). Feel free to come by our table to inquire about availability!


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 8, 2014)

The MoYu Skewb is now available for pre-order! MoYu's cube release features pre-Florian modded pieces and a robust anti-pop mechanism.

We would recommend Skewb 57mm Florian stickers based on the shape of the pieces.

Check it out here at a special pre-order price: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-skewb-order-p-3258.html

Also, TheCubicle.us will be vending at Starlight Open 2014 tomorrow. If you happen to be attending, feel free to come check out our table!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Aug 9, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> The MoYu Skewb is now available for pre-order! MoYu's cube release features pre-Florian modded pieces and a robust anti-pop mechanism.
> 
> We would recommend Skewb 57mm Florian stickers based on the shape of the pieces.
> 
> ...




HOLY S#@$ BUYING


----------



## AmazingCuber (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks to thecubicle.us for sponsoring my giveaway with 50$ worth of prizes! 
Good luck if you want to enter!
[video=youtube_share;j93jzn7FpZg]http://youtu.be/j93jzn7FpZg?list=UUbQRlAVd6zJ8VWtryLqQynQ[/video]


----------



## sk8erman41 (Aug 13, 2014)

Would there be any way to have stickers with the alphabet on them for labeling speffz for BLD practice? I know that everyone uses a different orientation, but maybe something customizable? or even clear overlays that you could put on top of colored stickers?


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 15, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Would there be any way to have stickers with the alphabet on them for labeling speffz for BLD practice? I know that everyone uses a different orientation, but maybe something customizable? or even clear overlays that you could put on top of colored stickers?



Thanks for your suggestion. Sorry, it isn't possible for us to do this in the near future with our current capabilities. However, you could use a permanent marker to mark the pieces (allow a few minutes for the ink to dry). Also, we are planning on adding more colors soon, and one of them will be the "Laminate" color. You could laminate the handwritten text to make it even more permanent and durable.

--

In other news, 3x3 Fisher Cube stickers are now available for purchase here: http://thecubicle.us/fisher-sticker-picker-57mm-c-66_165.html


----------



## suushiemaniac (Aug 15, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Also, we are planning on adding more colors soon



Sweet! I love your stickers! Speaking of which, have you thought about introducing a "voting page"? Anyone can propose a cube that they want to see your custom stickers made for, and then also vote for other peoples' suggestions. As soon as a suggestion reaches xy votes, you will create the stickers.


----------



## Wylie28 (Aug 15, 2014)

Will you guys ever make stickers for Dayan Bermuda cubes? I like white cubes but im not a fan of the black stickers the Bermuda cubes have


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 16, 2014)

suushiemaniac said:


> Sweet! I love your stickers! Speaking of which, have you thought about introducing a "voting page"? Anyone can propose a cube that they want to see your custom stickers made for, and then also vote for other peoples' suggestions. As soon as a suggestion reaches xy votes, you will create the stickers.



Thanks for the suggestion. We have thought about it before, but we haven't really gotten around to organizing something like this yet. Maybe it can be just done informally for now, with people either emailing us or posting on this thread about which stickers they would like to see.

In general, we are more responsive to requests to make stickers for popular puzzles. It can be very time-consuming to create stickers for certain puzzles, so we need to make sure there is enough demand for the stickers before we make them a priority for release. Up next for stickers would probably be the Crazy Fisher cube, Rex Cube, Curvy Copter.



Wylie28 said:


> Will you guys ever make stickers for Dayan Bermuda cubes? I like white cubes but im not a fan of the black stickers the Bermuda cubes have



Sorry, we don't have plans to make stickers for the DaYan Bermuda series at the moment. There's just so many different designs and types of stickers and we haven't had a lot of requests for these stickers, so it's a low priority for us at the moment. We do sell uncut vinyl sheets though, which you can use to cut your own vinyl stickers (there's some useful YouTube tutorials on how to make your own stickers from vinyl sheets).

--

MoYu Skewb is now available! (Black arrived a few days earlier than expected). We are working hard to ship out the pre-orders as fast as possible.

If you haven't gotten one yet, check out the product page here: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-skewb-p-3258.html

Recommended Stickers: 57mm Skewb - Florian
http://thecubicle.us/skewb-sticker-picker-57mm-florian-c-66_161.html


----------



## MineKB (Aug 16, 2014)

Is the PayPal "put order number in comments" a new thing?

If it isnt, I missed it all these times.


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 17, 2014)

MineKB said:


> Is the PayPal "put order number in comments" a new thing?
> 
> If it isnt, I missed it all these times.



Yeah it's new -- just to help avoid any confusion with payments


----------



## goodatthis (Aug 17, 2014)

Would regular size application tape work for restickering a Shengshou 5x5?


----------



## supercuber1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey should I buy the YJ Moyu Crazy YiLeng Fischer Cube? It looks awesome but I'm wondering if it's too hard...


----------



## stormskater216 (Aug 18, 2014)

> Would regular size application tape work for restickering a Shengshou 5x5?


It looks like it would work, the tape is wide enough.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 18, 2014)

supercuber1 said:


> Hey should I buy the YJ Moyu Crazy YiLeng Fischer Cube? It looks awesome but I'm wondering if it's too hard...



Ya go for it it's a fun shapeshifter that's not to hard. If you know how to solve a 3x3, Fisher cube, Axis cube, and other 3x3 shape mods then it wouldn't be that hard.


----------



## supercuber1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Ya go for it it's a fun shapeshifter that's not to hard. If you know how to solve a 3x3, Fisher cube, Axis cube, and other 3x3 shape mods then it wouldn't be that hard.


But what if this is my first 3x3 shape mod? Should I still get it?


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 18, 2014)

supercuber1 said:


> But what if this is my first 3x3 shape mod? Should I still get it?



you could try a mirror block, yileng or fisher (3x3)
trust me, its worth getting it, its fun solving me.
I have a mirror block and i doubt speedcubing on that will work lol since but yea, give it a go, its worth it


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 18, 2014)

supercuber1 said:


> But what if this is my first 3x3 shape mod? Should I still get it?



Ya go for it. It will teach you some basic stuff that you would need to use for other 3x3 shape mods.


----------



## supercuber1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Ya go for it. It will teach you some basic stuff that you would need to use for other 3x3 shape mods.



Okay...I will buy it and a Shengshou Mirror cube to get me started. Thanks a ton!


----------



## jeromemak (Aug 25, 2014)

can those cube it ship to hong kong?


----------



## p2pcmlp (Aug 25, 2014)

Do replacement centers for the Aosu come with stickers?


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 25, 2014)

jeromemak said:


> can those cube it ship to hong kong?



Yes, we do ship to Hong Kong and other worldwide destinations.



p2pcmlp said:


> Do replacement centers for the Aosu come with stickers?



Yes, they will come with a random sticker. If you are looking for a particular factory sticker color on the center, feel free to mention it in the order comments and we'll get the right piece for you.


----------



## shadyb (Aug 26, 2014)

*TheCubicle's "Glow in the Dark" Cube Container?*

Hello fellow cubers. I'm super new to this forum and this is my first ever post. I was wondering if anyone has any information, (preferably a picture) regarding thecubicle.us' "glow in the dark" option for their plastic cube containers. The site has a picture of five out of the six color options, with glow in the dark being the odd one out. I recently placed an order for 6 transparent containers due to the fact that I had no idea what the glow in the dark ones looked like, but might now be regretting it. They don't have a picture up for it and nobody seems to have reviewed one either. Any information on what color this "glow" box is/how strong it glows/where I can find a picture of it is greatly appreciated.

http://thecubicle.us/plastic-cube-p-3144.html


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 27, 2014)

shadyb said:


> Hello fellow cubers. I'm super new to this forum and this is my first ever post. I was wondering if anyone has any information, (preferably a picture) regarding thecubicle.us' "glow in the dark" option for their plastic cube containers. The site has a picture of five out of the six color options, with glow in the dark being the odd one out. I recently placed an order for 6 transparent containers due to the fact that I had no idea what the glow in the dark ones looked like, but might now be regretting it. They don't have a picture up for it and nobody seems to have reviewed one either. Any information on what color this "glow" box is/how strong it glows/where I can find a picture of it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://thecubicle.us/plastic-cube-p-3144.html
> 
> View attachment 4417



Hi Shadyb, welcome to the forums! The Glow in the Dark plastic cube container looks identical to the transparent one, except it is a tiny bit darker when you put them side by side. When placed in the dark, the Glow in the Dark cube box will glow green. It's a fairly visible glow, but not intensely bright. Also, you need to "charge" up the glow first by putting it under a lamp or in the sun for 10-20 minutes at least.

We have updated the product info page with this information. Thanks for checking us out, and again, welcome!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Aug 29, 2014)

They're only a few days left to enter the giveaway – you can win 50$ worth of thecubicle.us gift cards! Good luck and thanks for your support.

[video=youtube_share;j93jzn7FpZg]http://youtu.be/j93jzn7FpZg?list=UUbQRlAVd6zJ8VWtryLqQynQ[/video]

for mobile: http://youtu.be/j93jzn7FpZg?list=UUbQRlAVd6zJ8VWtryLqQynQ


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 30, 2014)

Our Labor Day 2014 Weekend Sale starts now! For 72 hours only, take 5% off everything store-wide using promo code LABOR and also receive a free Mini MoYu Screwdriver with any MoYu Cube purchase! 

You can also pre-order the new ShengShou Aurora 2x2 for just $6.93 here: http://thecubicle.us/shengshou-aurora-order-p-3370.html

Also don’t forget to take advantage of our other deals:

*Lube Special:* Buy 1 Assorted Silicone Lube OR Lubicle, get 1 5cc Assorted Silicone Lube free. To claim, mention desired weight of free lube in order comments. Limit 1 offer per customer.
*Sticker Special:* Get 1 Sticker set free with a purchase over $20. To claim, mention desired sticker set in the order comments. Limit 1 offer per customer.

Check out the full details here: http://thecubicle.us/labor2014.php


----------



## NewCube1 (Aug 30, 2014)

How i can pay with Euro if there are only Dollars?Someone can help me?


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 30, 2014)

Whats your payement method?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Aug 30, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> They're only a few days left to enter the giveaway – you can win 50$ worth of thecubicle.us gift cards! Good luck and thanks for your support.
> 
> http://youtu.be/j93jzn7FpZg?list=UUbQRlAVd6zJ8VWtryLqQynQ
> 
> for mobile: http://youtu.be/j93jzn7FpZg?list=UUbQRlAVd6zJ8VWtryLqQynQ




One more day!
[video=youtube_share;j93jzn7FpZg]http://youtu.be/j93jzn7FpZg?list=UUbQRlAVd6zJ8VWtryLqQynQ[/video]


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 30, 2014)

Can I order a cube with my prefered sticker shades already stickered on the cube that i purchased ???


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 30, 2014)

NewCube1 said:


> How i can pay with Euro if there are only Dollars?Someone can help me?



It's no problem at all -- your credit card will handle the exchange from Euros to US Dollars for you. Just enter your credit card information as normal at checkout and it should work just fine.

Feel free to email [email protected] if you have any other questions.



Wilhelm said:


> Whats your payement method?



We accept credit card, PayPal, or bank transfer.



Please Dont Ask said:


> Can I order a cube with my prefered sticker shades already stickered on the cube that i purchased ???



Sorry, we don't have a stickering service at the moment. Stickering cubes is fairly easy and straightforward though.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 2, 2014)

So I know you have had the pre-order on the AoChuang (MoYu 5x5) for a while, if I've pre-ordered it along with other items, will I receive the cubes/stickers in 2 batches, will I have to pay 2 sets of shipping?

Is it also possible you can send packages to the UK as gifts so we don't get silly customs charges as well?


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 2, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> So I know you have had the pre-order on the AoChuang (MoYu 5x5) for a while, if I've pre-ordered it along with other items, will I receive the cubes/stickers in 2 batches, will I have to pay 2 sets of shipping?
> 
> Is it also possible you can send packages to the UK as gifts so we don't get silly customs charges as well?



If you pre-order the MoYu 5x5 in the same order as other items, they will ship together when the MoYu 5x5 is available. If you would like them to ship separately, please place 2 separate orders.

Sure, please just make any special requests in the order comments, and we'll do our best to accommodate your request 

--

In related news...

After 3 months, the MoYu AoChuang 5x5 is finally available for pre-order! Get a free set of custom-fitted AoChuang stickers (or 3x3 stickers) as a pre-order bonus.

Check it out here: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aochuang-order-p-3420.html


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 2, 2014)

Do you guys know if moyu is going to make the AoChang in primary plastic? Thanks.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 2, 2014)

Also is it possible to get the AoChang unstickered?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 2, 2014)

Any chance that you'll you'll be making stickers for the Moyu Crazy YiLing?


----------



## Lid (Sep 2, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Any chance that you'll you'll be making stickers for the Moyu Crazy YiLing?


You mean YiLeng?


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 2, 2014)

Lid said:


> You mean YiLeng?



Ya that weird looking Moyu 3x3 shapeshifter puzzle. I just got got mine today from Lightake and I noticed that the small corner stickers on the yellow and white side are starting to fall off.


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 3, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Do you guys know if moyu is going to make the AoChang in primary plastic? Thanks.



Most likely, yes. They have made primary plastic versions for almost all their recent speed cube releases, including the AoFu, AoSu, AoLong V2, DianMa, LiYing, etc. so we are fairly sure there will be a primary plastic version for this cube as well. Release date will most likely be 2-4 weeks after the black/white release date. We'll update the product page when we find out!



Lazy Einstein said:


> Also is it possible to get the AoChang unstickered?



Sorry, it's not possible at this time. MoYu doesn't produce unstickered versions for their puzzles anymore.



Michael Womack said:


> Any chance that you'll you'll be making stickers for the Moyu Crazy YiLing?



We are definitely looking into it. It's a bit complicated, but if all goes well, we should have them out within 1-2 weeks from today. We'll post about it when they are ready.

---

In somewhat related news, Curvy Copter stickers are now available!

Link: http://thecubicle.us/curvy-copter-stickers-57mm-c-66_167.html


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 3, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> We are definitely looking into it. It's a bit complicated, but if all goes well, we should have them out within 1-2 weeks from today. We'll post about it when they are ready.



Thanks, I differently am going to buy the stickers once there available.


----------



## Wylie28 (Sep 4, 2014)

What shades are in the moyu sticker set from your store?


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 4, 2014)

Wylie28 said:


> What shades are in the moyu sticker set from your store?



On any sticker selection section of the website, if you add a sticker set it shows you what shades there are. FYI, though, Moyu is White, Red, Fluro Bright Orange, Fluro Yellow, Fluro Green, and Sky Blue.

I ordered an Aosu on Monday. It's still processing. Is this because of lots of orders from the Labor Day deals? When should I expect my cube (plus mini screwdriver and sticker set) to ship out?


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 4, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> On any sticker selection section of the website, if you add a sticker set it shows you what shades there are. FYI, though, Moyu is White, Red, Fluro Bright Orange, Fluro Yellow, Fluro Green, and Sky Blue.
> 
> I ordered an Aosu on Monday. It's still processing. Is this because of lots of orders from the Labor Day deals? When should I expect my cube (plus mini screwdriver and sticker set) to ship out?



Yeah. Orders during sales always take a little longer.


Btw, from your signature, why is your PB lucky single slower than your non lucky single?


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 4, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Yeah. Orders during sales always take a little longer.
> 
> 
> Btw, from your signature, why is your PB lucky single slower than your non lucky single?



To be honest, I'm not sure. The NL single, IIRC, was a PLL skip and the PB single didn't have any LL skips but it may have had easier F2L pairs or something. Either that or I was just doing better that day. It was my first (and only) sub 10 single.


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 4, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> On any sticker selection section of the website, if you add a sticker set it shows you what shades there are. FYI, though, Moyu is White, Red, Fluro Bright Orange, Fluro Yellow, Fluro Green, and Sky Blue.
> 
> I ordered an Aosu on Monday. It's still processing. Is this because of lots of orders from the Labor Day deals? When should I expect my cube (plus mini screwdriver and sticker set) to ship out?



Yes, sorry about the brief delay. We are working hard to ship out orders from the sale on a first-come, first-served basis, and we should definitely be getting to your order by tomorrow (Thursday).

Feel free to email us directly at [email protected] if you have any other questions or concerns regarding the order


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 4, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Yes, sorry about the brief delay. We are working hard to ship out orders from the sale on a first-come, first-served basis, and we should definitely be getting to your order by tomorrow (Thursday).
> 
> Feel free to email us directly at [email protected] if you have any other questions or concerns regarding the order



Cool, thanks a lot


----------



## Seanliu (Sep 4, 2014)

Do you sell Moyu Yileng 3x3 Stickers? That bwould be a real sellout. Yileng stickers are BAD.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Seanliu said:


> Do you sell Moyu Yileng 3x3 Stickers? That bwould be a real sellout. Yileng stickers are BAD.



They already said that they will make it soon.


----------



## Seanliu (Sep 4, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> They already said that they will make it soon.


 Wow so fast! Also, thanks so much!


----------



## xcuber (Sep 4, 2014)

slinky773 said:


> On any sticker selection section of the website, if you add a sticker set it shows you what shades there are. FYI, though, Moyu is White, Red, Fluro Bright Orange, Fluro Yellow, Fluro Green, and Sky Blue.
> 
> I ordered an Aosu on Monday. It's still processing. Is this because of lots of orders from the Labor Day deals? When should I expect my cube (plus mini screwdriver and sticker set) to ship out?




I am in the same situation. I am wondering how much longer it will take to ship out.


----------



## MineKB (Sep 4, 2014)

I just got a Cubicle Shirt and man are these good.

They feel great on the body.

10/10 IGN.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 4, 2014)

MineKB said:


> I just got a Cubicle Shirt and man are these good.
> 
> They feel great on the body.
> 
> 10/10 IGN.



When did they start selling them?


----------



## MineKB (Sep 4, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> When did they start selling them and where on the site can I buy them?



I saw them a couple of days ago and ordered on asap.

On the side between lube and accessories. http://thecubicle.us/apparel-c-166.html


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 5, 2014)

MineKB said:


> I just got a Cubicle Shirt and man are these good.
> 
> They feel great on the body.
> 
> 10/10 IGN.



Thanks for the feedback on the shirts -- we are glad to hear you like them 



xcuber said:


> I am in the same situation. I am wondering how much longer it will take to ship out.



Most of the orders have been shipped out as of today, but if yours hasn't been shipped yet, we will definitely be getting to it by tomorrow. Feel free to email us at [email protected] with your order number to inquire about specific orders.


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 5, 2014)

Any chance you'll be selling lanlan skewb springs and balls?


----------



## primarycuber (Sep 5, 2014)

Your stickers are awesome!



Spoiler: pics


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 6, 2014)

primarycuber said:


> Your stickers are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice color scheme.


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 6, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Any chance you'll be selling lanlan skewb springs and balls?



It's definitely something we are looking into due to popular request. We hope to have the springs within 1-2 weeks, and they will be under the "New Products" section. As for the balls... I was under the impression that the balls didn't make a difference, so you could just swap out the springs for other skewbs?


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 6, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> It's definitely something we are looking into due to popular request. We hope to have the springs within 1-2 weeks, and they will be under the "New Products" section. As for the balls... I was under the impression that the balls didn't make a difference, so you could just swap out the springs for other skewbs?



The balls are actually identical.


----------



## Chenkar (Sep 6, 2014)

I lost a half-edge from one of my cubes, when I buy a replacement half-edge, would you be able to include a sticker on it, so I won't have to replace all the stickers on the cube?


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 6, 2014)

primarycuber said:


> Your stickers are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you  Nice job with picking that color scheme, too. It looks really nice!

Speaking of which... we just made some major improvements to the custom color scheme feature on our website. Now you can "Like" and browse other peoples' color schemes using the color scheme browser here: http://thecubicle.us/stickers_browse.php



guysensei1 said:


> The balls are actually identical.



Awesome. Then just swapping the springs with LanLan ones should work for anyone who wants to do that.



Chenkar said:


> I lost a half-edge from one of my cubes, when I buy a replacement half-edge, would you be able to include a sticker on it, so I won't have to replace all the stickers on the cube?



Just mention the desired sticker color in the order comments when you are checking out. We'll try to find the piece with the correct sticker on it, and if we can't, we'll send along a single factory sticker for that piece so you can replace it yourself.


----------



## mns112 (Sep 8, 2014)

Im about to make an order and want to see if there are currently any discount coupons


----------



## AirbusCube (Sep 8, 2014)

How long does it take to ship to sweden? My order was sent last wednesday


----------



## Lid (Sep 8, 2014)

AirbusCube said:


> How long does it take to ship to sweden? My order was sent last wednesday


Mine was sent 11-aug, still hasn't arrived (to Sweden).


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 8, 2014)

mns112 said:


> Im about to make an order and want to see if there are currently any discount coupons



Thanks for checking us out. You can use code AIC for 5% off 



AirbusCube said:


> How long does it take to ship to sweden? My order was sent last wednesday



In our experience, shipping to Sweden is usually pretty fast. Just 1-2 weeks in most cases.



Lid said:


> Mine was sent 11-aug, still hasn't arrived (to Sweden).



Sorry to hear the package hasn't arrived yet. We really have had fast shipping to Sweden in the past, but in some rare cases there might be delays or problems due to issues like customs or other factors. Feel free to email [email protected] directly for more assistance.


----------



## AirbusCube (Sep 9, 2014)

My order came today, only four day to sweden!


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 9, 2014)

Do you guys plan to have the moyu 6x6 in stock when it releases? There was a post about it (quoted in the moyu 5x5 thread) that it will release around October 10.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Sep 9, 2014)

Now that there is a delay in the shipping of the AoChuang pre-orders, will the custom cut stickers be ready in time for the shipments?


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 9, 2014)

AirbusCube said:


> My order came today, only four day to sweden!



Glad to hear it has arrived already! We are oftentimes surprised at how fast the shipping to some countries in Europe is. Sometimes, it's even faster than domestic shipping...



goodatthis said:


> Do you guys plan to have the moyu 6x6 in stock when it releases? There was a post about it (quoted in the moyu 5x5 thread) that it will release around October 10.



Yes, we will be stocking this item and we plan on doing a pre-order when we find out the exact release date. We have heard it will be around October 10 as well, so it should be soon.



sk8erman41 said:


> Now that there is a delay in the shipping of the AoChuang pre-orders, will the custom cut stickers be ready in time for the shipments?



Yes, we think there will be no delay for the custom stickers now, and we have updated the product page to reflect this.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 9, 2014)

Haha I also have one more question: if we preorder the AoChang, can we request florian SS 5x5 stickers? I'm not quite sure if you guys just meant stickers for the AoChang were included in the offer. Thanks man.


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 10, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Haha I also have one more question: if we preorder the AoChang, can we request florian SS 5x5 stickers? I'm not quite sure if you guys just meant stickers for the AoChang were included in the offer. Thanks man.



Sure, Florian 5x5 stickers are fine.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 11, 2014)

I recently purchased a Calvin's square-1. I got it today. I tried first turns and it wouldn't. It slices fine but the top and bottom layers require extreme force to turn. 
Thinking it was a tension problem, I disassembled it. The puzzle only has one large screw to tension the slices. The pieces that hold the top and bottom layer together are a solid nonadjustable piece unlike the cubetwist that has 2 pieces that can be change to tension the top and bottom layers. 

I was wondering if this is common and has an easy fix? or Is my puzzle broken and if so how can I exchange it for a function puzzle.


----------



## kcl (Sep 11, 2014)

Loosen it a bunch, put lube in, break it in


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 11, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Loosen it a bunch, put lube in, break it in



Loosing the slice screw will change the tensions between the top and bottom layers? Doesn't seem logical especially since the piece that holds the top on bottom layers is a solid nonadjustable piece. 
Currently the two layer only move when I grip with my full hand firmly. Like opening a jam bottle. 

But it seems like the only option left. I will loosen the slice screw when I get home and hopefully it fixes the problem because I want to solve this thing.


----------



## kcl (Sep 11, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Loosing the slice screw will change the tensions between the top and bottom layers? Doesn't seem logical especially since the piece that holds the top on bottom layers is a solid nonadjustable piece.
> Currently the two layer only move when I grip with my full hand firmly. Like opening a jam bottle.
> 
> But it seems like the only option left. I will loosen the slice screw when I get home and hopefully it fixes the problem because I want to solve this thing.



Believe it or not it does.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Believe it or not it does.



Confirmed it does make it better. My one layer was still stiff but the plastic in the middle layer was uneven. So I just sanded it down a bit and it is a lot better. 
It is actually better than the Cube twist.


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 14, 2014)

Some of you guys were asking about MoYu Crazy Fisher Cube Stickers a few weeks ago. Well, they are finally here!

Link: http://thecubicle.us/crazy-fisher-sticker-picker-57mm-c-66_168.html

Pic:






In other news, the MoYu AoChuang 5x5 is expected to be here tomorrow or the day after! If you haven't done so already, check out the pre-order link here: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aochuang-order-p-3420.html


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 14, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Some of you guys were asking about MoYu Crazy Fisher Cube Stickers a few weeks ago. Well, they are finally here!
> 
> Link: http://thecubicle.us/crazy-fisher-sticker-picker-57mm-c-66_168.html



Wahoo!!!


----------



## Randomno (Sep 14, 2014)

TBH the only reason I'm ordering from here are stickers, the other stuff I could probably get elsewhere, but the shipping costs aren't too low so I want it to be worth it.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 14, 2014)

Randomno said:


> TBH the only reason I'm ordering from here are stickers, the other stuff I could probably get elsewhere, but the shipping costs aren't too low so I want it to be worth it.



The stickers are excellent. I only buy stickers from them now. Also boo to the negative post.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 15, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> The stickers are excellent. I only buy stickers from them now. Also boo to the negative post.



Me too but I also buy stickers from Oliverstickers or Cubesmith only if Thecubicle dosn't have stickers for the puzzle I want to sticker and can't wait till thecubicle has the stickers.


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 15, 2014)

Randomno said:


> TBH the only reason I'm ordering from here are stickers, the other stuff I could probably get elsewhere, but the shipping costs aren't too low so I want it to be worth it.



Err... Thanks for the compliment I guess? We appreciate that you like our stickers, but there's plenty of legitimate reasons to purchase other items from us as well.

Thanks anyway for checking out our stickers. If that's what keeps our customers happy, we are glad to continue expanding and improving our sticker offerings


----------



## Randomno (Sep 15, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Err... Thanks for the compliment I guess? We appreciate that you like our stickers, but there's plenty of legitimate reasons to purchase other items from us as well.
> 
> Thanks anyway for checking out our stickers. If that's what keeps our customers happy, we are glad to continue expanding and improving our sticker offerings



Well ofc, when it comes to most other stuff I kinda prefer the ridiculously low-priced Hong Kong sites.

If I lived in/near the US I'd probably buy more stuff from here, since UK sites are more expensive anyway.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 15, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Also boo to the negative post.



:O


----------



## TomTom (Sep 16, 2014)

To anyone wondering about thecubicle.s, the site is VERY trustworthy, and extremely quick. they send within 1-2 days and you should have by the same time next week, i got mine in less than a week (ordered Saturday and received it Thursday) by far my favorite site for cubes


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 16, 2014)

TomTom said:


> To anyone wondering about thecubicle.s, the site is VERY trustworthy, and extremely quick. they send within 1-2 days and you should have by the same time next week, i got mine in less than a week (ordered Saturday and received it Thursday) by far my favorite site for cubes



Thank you for your kind testimonial -- we appreciate it 

--

In other news... the MoYu AoChuang 5x5 came in stock late on Monday, so we regret that we weren't able to ship out that many pre-orders yet before the post office closed. Most pre-orders will be shipped out on Tuesday, and the custom stickers are already made so there's no additional wait time for any customers who took advantage of the sticker bonus.

AoChuang 5x5: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aochuang-p-3420.html

AoChuang fitted stickers: http://thecubicle.us/stickers-63mm-aochuang-c-66_169.html

Some pics:







AoChuang-fitted stickers:


----------



## tomnev (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi - I pre-ordered a MoYu AoChuang 5x5 on Sep 2nd...when should I expect shipping ?


----------



## MineKB (Sep 16, 2014)

LPT: If you make an order, such as an Aosu with other items, get the insurance.

I had an aosu order that was supposed to come last week and it hasn't. 

It was priority also.


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 16, 2014)

tomnev said:


> Hi - I pre-ordered a MoYu AoChuang 5x5 on Sep 2nd...when should I expect shipping ?



It will be shipped today. We are shipping them out now 



MineKB said:


> LPT: If you make an order, such as an Aosu with other items, get the insurance.
> 
> I had an aosu order that was supposed to come last week and it hasn't.
> 
> It was priority also.



Sorry to hear about the problem. Please email [email protected] with your order number -- priority mail is insured against loss automatically, so you may still be covered if the package doesn't arrive.


----------



## tomnev (Sep 16, 2014)

Excellent thanks a lot....


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Sep 17, 2014)

do anyone know if the AoChuang will come out in stickerless version? thanks


----------



## kcl (Sep 17, 2014)

What is the blue shade on the 5x5? The one showing the fitted stickers.


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 17, 2014)

wrathofgods54 said:


> do anyone know if the AoChuang will come out in stickerless version? thanks



They've done stickerless versions for their 3x3s, 4x4s, and 7x7s, so we think there will be a stickerless MoYu 5x5 as well. Probably in a few weeks from now 



kclejeune said:


> What is the blue shade on the 5x5? The one showing the fitted stickers.



It's Fluro Blue


----------



## Johnny (Sep 17, 2014)

What's the shipping time for this site? For me, anything over 1 week from the time I order it to the time it arrives is unacceptable. So I usually buy from Tridiz Cubes on Amazon. But the Cubicle has much better prices.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 17, 2014)

Johnny said:


> What's the shipping time for this site? For me, anything over 1 week from the time I order it to the time it arrives is unacceptable. So I usually buy from Tridiz Cubes on Amazon. But the Cubicle has much better prices.



Obviously depends on your location.

For the US, it's usually less than a week.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 17, 2014)

Where are they based? I currently live in Arkansas (which is in the South). How long would it take to ship there?


----------



## Randomno (Sep 17, 2014)

Johnny said:


> Where are they based? I currently live in Arkansas (which is in the South). How long would it take to ship there?



It probably wouldn't make much difference unless you lived in Alaska or Hawaii.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 17, 2014)

Johnny said:


> Where are they based?



Every package I've received from thecubeicle said that it was shipped from Mount Kisco, NY. For me the packages arrived less then a week. I've had maybe 1 or 2 that took more then a week to arrive. But I have not ordered anything yet from thecubicle that was a Pre-order.


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 17, 2014)

Johnny said:


> What's the shipping time for this site? For me, anything over 1 week from the time I order it to the time it arrives is unacceptable. So I usually buy from Tridiz Cubes on Amazon. But the Cubicle has much better prices.



Thanks for checking out our thread. Shipping to Arkansas via the standard shipping option usually just takes 2-4 days, so definitely under a week. There's also expedited shipping, which takes about 2 days, and it is free for orders over $50


----------



## Chree (Sep 19, 2014)

Moyu just put up a post that says they made a few last minute adjustments to the AoChuang. There's some speculation about how many original design ones were produced and which version people are currently getting/using. Do you guys know if the AoChuangs that we preordered were part of the original batch or if they have the minor adjustments mentioned in the following thread?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ary-Color-MoYu-AoChuang-5x5-is-available-now-!


----------



## DarioRubik (Sep 19, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> There's also expedited shipping, which takes about 2 days, and it is free for orders over $50



Does that apply for international orders too?


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 19, 2014)

do you know anything about the moyu pyraminx coming out?


----------



## Randomno (Sep 19, 2014)

Is the international default USPS First-Class International? Is there any way to change it?


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 19, 2014)

Chree said:


> Moyu just put up a post that says they made a few last minute adjustments to the AoChuang. There's some speculation about how many original design ones were produced and which version people are currently getting/using. Do you guys know if the AoChuangs that we preordered were part of the original batch or if they have the minor adjustments mentioned in the following thread?
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ary-Color-MoYu-AoChuang-5x5-is-available-now-!



I saw this too, but rest assured that our pre-ordered MoYu AoChuangs were from the second batch. Please refer to this comment by MoYu on their Facebook thread for clarification:






Also, I know that MoYu did make a small batch of AoChuangs about 1 week before the release date, and I think they were only available in white. MoYu says these AoChuangs were given for testers and friends, and the ones on the market are from the second batch.



DarioRubik said:


> Does that apply for international orders too?



Sorry, it only applies to orders in the USA. International orders are charged a different rate based on the weight of the package. However, international customers also get their shipping rates reduced by 10% of the value of the items ordered, so for example, if you ordered $50 of items, you would save $5 on the shipping rate. This discount is automatic, and you should see it next to the "International Shipping Discount" line during checkout.



AlexMaass said:


> do you know anything about the moyu pyraminx coming out?



All I know is that it will be soon. It has been delayed a few weeks already, so I think they are just tweaking it before final release.



Randomno said:


> Is the international default USPS First-Class International? Is there any way to change it?



Yes, the default shipping option is USPS First-Class International. We only offer 2 options for shipping internationally at the moment -- USPS First-Class, and USPS Priority Mail, and you should be able to pick between those 2 options during checkout.

If you are only buying stickers, there is only one shipping option (standard mail), and it will be USPS First-Class.


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 21, 2014)

The Mini Maru CX3S is here! This 56mm cube has all the great features of the original Maru CX3, but it is friendlier and more stable for OH solving.

It is also available in a wide variety of exotic colors, including Phantom (left) and Fancy (right). Check out all 20 available colors here: http://bit.ly/1wTfnwh


----------



## Randomno (Sep 21, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> The Mini Maru CX3S is here! This 56mm cube has all the great features of the original Maru CX3, but it is friendlier and more stable for OH solving.
> 
> It is also available in a wide variety of exotic colors, including Phantom (left) and Fancy (right). Check out all 20 available colors here: http://bit.ly/1wTfnwh
> 
> http://thecubicle.us/Info/marucx3sb7.jpg



56mm is mini? 

Awesome variants.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 21, 2014)

Randomno said:


> 56mm is mini?



According to Maru it is.


----------



## lucascube (Sep 22, 2014)

Here is my review on the Shengshou Aurora 2x2. Sorry for this video being a bit late.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 22, 2014)

lucascube said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wipYxJKfk1Q&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Here is my review on the Shengshou Aurora 2x2. Sorry for this video being a bit late.



The SS 4x4 does not have the ring thing.


----------



## frogmanson (Sep 23, 2014)

Johnny said:


> What's the shipping time for this site? For me, anything over 1 week from the time I order it to the time it arrives is unacceptable. So I usually buy from Tridiz Cubes on Amazon. But the Cubicle has much better prices.



Took 4 days for them to ship my package, and today is the 8th day from when I ordered and still hasn't arrived, will probably arrive in one or two more days. I live in California.


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 23, 2014)

frogmanson said:


> Took 4 days for them to ship my package, and today is the 8th day from when I ordered and still hasn't arrived, will probably arrive in one or two more days. I live in California.



Sorry to hear about the delayed shipping time. We usually ship out orders within 1-3 business days. We don't know which order yours is, but if it took 4 days to ship the package, it most likely means there was something temporarily out of stock. Also, it has been a hectic past week for us due to the AoChuang pre-orders, so it's also possible that contributed to the delay. If you have any specific concerns, feel free to email [email protected] with your order number.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 23, 2014)

You guys should introduce a loyalty incentive program of some kind. Something like if you hit $500 total spent at thecubicle you get $50 to spend at thecubicle.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 23, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> You guys should introduce a loyalty incentive program of some kind. Something like if you hit $500 total spent at thecubicle you get $50 to spend at thecubicle.



Or something like if you wright a review about one of the products that's sold on thecubicle you would get $1 store credit or something like that.


----------



## Wylie28 (Sep 24, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Or something like if you wright a review about one of the products that's sold on thecubicle you would get $1 store credit or something like that.



That would be a great idea there are a lot of non wca cubes that I want to buy im hesitant because there are no reviews for a lot of them so im not sure if the cube will suck or not


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 24, 2014)

Wylie28 said:


> That would be a great idea there are a lot of non wca cubes that I want to buy im hesitant because there are no reviews for a lot of them so im not sure if the cube will suck or not



There was another store that I use to buy from in 2013 before it closed. The owner would give $0.50 to the people who wrote a review about there products.


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 25, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> You guys should introduce a loyalty incentive program of some kind. Something like if you hit $500 total spent at thecubicle you get $50 to spend at thecubicle.



Thanks for the suggestion. We'll look some sort of loyalty program like that. We aren't sure if 10% rewards is feasible, but some incentives and rewards for loyal customers is definitely something we want to have 



Michael Womack said:


> Or something like if you wright a review about one of the products that's sold on thecubicle you would get $1 store credit or something like that.



We thought about that before, but we ended up deciding not to do an incentive review system because we want to keep the reviews as honest and unbiased as possible, and we thought if we gave rewards for reviews, it might cause people to only post reviews that they thought we would like. We are still thinking about it and how we can possibly make something like this work in the future though


----------



## TomTom (Sep 25, 2014)

Hmm, how about for over 100 dollars they spend in total, their next shipping is free?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Sep 25, 2014)

Glad to hear you guys are looking into incentives. 

I was partially joking. I just wanted to buy the YiLeng but am too poor right now and I have over $800 spent at your store so I was scheming hahah

but cool if something actually comes of it.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 28, 2014)

How much application tape do you need? Do you need one for every side, making that 6 for each set, and then I'm ordering 21 sets (maybe) so that is 126 sheets?
Or not?
(I hope)


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 28, 2014)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> How much application tape do you need? Do you need one for every side, making that 6 for each set, and then I'm ordering 21 sets (maybe) so that is 126 sheets?
> Or not?
> (I hope)



1 sheet should last about 3 or 4 cubes.


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm going to make my 1st order in mass quantity. After this order, I might not be able to buy cubes for 7-8 months or so. I just wanted to ask if you guys are having any discounts going on now? And... how much would shipping to India cost?As for stickers, I can't seem to find the cubicle logos.
(The ones with the image of a cubicle on it)


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 28, 2014)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> How much application tape do you need? Do you need one for every side, making that 6 for each set, and then I'm ordering 21 sets (maybe) so that is 126 sheets?
> Or not?
> (I hope)



Application tape is highly reusable, so you definitely won't need one sheet per side of the cube. The sheet becomes a bit warped after a few uses, but it should still work fine if you ignore the fact that it is warped. Also, keeping it clean from dust is important to make sure it is sticky enough.

Also, we recommend using super-tacky tape for fluro shades except fluro blue, and we recommend using the medium-tack tape for all other colors. Super Tacky tape is a bit more expensive, but it is much more durable. You might be able to sticker all 21 cubes with just one sheet, but you might want to get 2 just in case.

Here's some videos on how to use our application tape:

Stickering a Gigaminx: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI2Vl27uANk

Stickering an AoFu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vd9u7ZSymms

Hope this helps!



PJKCuber said:


> I'm going to make my 1st order in mass quantity. After this order, I might not be able to buy cubes for 7-8 months or so. I just wanted to ask if you guys are having any discounts going on now? And... how much would shipping to India cost?As for stickers, I can't seem to find the cubicle logos.
> (The ones with the image of a cubicle on it)



Thanks for your interest in our store. You (and anyone else who sees this) can use discount code AIC for 5% off your order. This is on top of the 10% international shipping discount for international orders, which is automatically applied. The shipping rate is based on the weight of the items ordered, and it can be calculated using the shipping calculator tool in the shopping cart. Just add the items you want to buy to your cart and select "India" for the country and it will give you the shipping rate.

Cubicle Logos can be found here: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-accessories-logos-c-66_10.html

-----

In other news... bigger cube bags that can fit cubes up to the 7x7 are now available in a variety of colors! Check them and our other cube storage options here:

http://thecubicle.us/cube-storage-display-c-93_170.html


----------



## Randomno (Sep 28, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Thanks for your interest in our store. You (and anyone else who sees this) can use discount code AIC for 5% off your order. This is on top of the 10% international shipping discount for international orders, which is automatically applied. The shipping rate is based on the weight of the items ordered, and it can be calculated using the shipping calculator tool in the shopping cart. Just add the items you want to buy to your cart and select "India" for the country and it will give you the shipping rate.



"JRCUBER" is also a 5% discount code. Thanks for the other one.


----------



## Soul Cube (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi, 
I'm a cuber, with a budget tighter than a fully tensioned vcube 7. I have been looking at some puzzles and objects, and I would buy them, if I had money. The only thing?: I am twelve, and only get $7 a week. So I am wondering if I would possibly be able to get any of these puzzles( stickers are a little thing I like) just while my budget is on. Thanks


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 30, 2014)

Soul Cube said:


> Hi,
> I'm a cuber, with a budget tighter than a fully tensioned vcube 7. I have been looking at some puzzles and objects, and I would buy them, if I had money. The only thing?: I am twelve, and only get $7 a week. So I am wondering if I would possibly be able to get any of these puzzles( stickers are a little thing I like) just while my budget is on. Thanks



Hi Soul Cube, thanks for writing to us, and sorry to hear about the tight budget. You can use discount code AIC for 5% off. It's not huge, but it helps you save money on any item you want to buy. Also, $7 a week may seem like only a little bit, but if you save up your money for a few weeks, you should have more than enough money to buy some stickers and puzzles.

Thanks again for checking out our store. Good luck, and happy cubing


----------



## Soul Cube (Oct 1, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Hi Soul Cube, thanks for writing to us, and sorry to hear about the tight budget. You can use discount code AIC for 5% off. It's not huge, but it helps you save money on any item you want to buy. Also, $7 a week may seem like only a little bit, but if you save up your money for a few weeks, you should have more than enough money to buy some stickers and puzzles.
> 
> Thanks again for checking out our store. Good luck, and happy cubing



Just for future, would I be able to make a bundle, and you guys give me a price for it? Thanks


----------



## Wylie28 (Oct 1, 2014)

speaking of bundles can update some of them? the moyu bundle has the old aolong and weisu in it


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 1, 2014)

Just got my aochuang and Moyu skewb (among a few other misc items) and they're great! Thanks! Expedited shipping was hella fast, only 1 day, but I do live like 2 hours from you guys, so I guess I'm lucky haha. (Funny how it goes from you guys, then to NJ, then back 2 hours to me)


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 1, 2014)

When will you guys have the Pre-order for the Moyu 6x6 AoShi cause Moyu said that it will be out on Oct. 10th?


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 2, 2014)

Soul Cube said:


> Just for future, would I be able to make a bundle, and you guys give me a price for it? Thanks



If the bundle has enough items, we may be able to negotiate something. Just email [email protected] about it and we'll see what we can do. Also, we may end up adding the bundle on our site so others can purchase it at a discounted rate as well 



Wylie28 said:


> speaking of bundles can update some of them? the moyu bundle has the old aolong and weisu in it



Thanks for letting us know. We know some of the bundles are a bit outdated, especially with all of these new cubes coming out. We'll look into updating them soon!

Also, when the MoYu 6x6 comes out, we will be making a bundle for MoYu big cubes, so that's definitely coming up soon 



goodatthis said:


> Just got my aochuang and Moyu skewb (among a few other misc items) and they're great! Thanks! Expedited shipping was hella fast, only 1 day, but I do live like 2 hours from you guys, so I guess I'm lucky haha. (Funny how it goes from you guys, then to NJ, then back 2 hours to me)



Awesome! Thanks very much for letting us know -- we are glad to hear that the order has arrived quickly and safely. And yes, a bit weird that it would go the NJ first, but maybe it's just the most efficient way for them to deliver right now.

Thanks again for your patronage, and we hope you enjoy the products 



Michael Womack said:


> When will you guys have the Pre-order for the Moyu 6x6 AoShi cause Moyu said that it will be out on Oct. 10th?



There's a holiday in China right now, so we haven't heard anything new about the MoYu 6x6 AoShi and when it will be released. They did say it would be out on October 10th, but last-minute delays can often happen, so we want to get a final confirmation from them before we set up the pre-order. It will most likely be up within the next week or so, and we'll be sure to announce it


----------



## mns112 (Oct 2, 2014)

How long will it take for this to ship?
4 x MoYu Logo () = $1.00
1 x 4x4 Replacement Parts () = $2.78
Desired Piece Small Internal Piece
1 x MoYu Skewb () = $13.00
Color Black
1 x Blindfold () = $2.50
Color Grey
3 x MoYu AoSu 4x4 Replacement Parts () = $8.34
Color White
Desired Piece Small Internal Piece
1 x MoYu AoChuang 5x5 () = $33.00
Color Black
1 x SpeedStacks Pro Bundle () = $45.00
1 x LingAo Magic Clock Puzzle () = $11.00
1 x Type C WitTwo 2x2 () = $11.00
Color Black
2 x Maru Lube () = $10.00
Size 10cc
1 x 3x3 White 54.5mm - AoLong () = $0.45
1 x 5x5 White 63mm - AoChuang () = $0.50
1 x 2x2 White 51mm - WitTwo () = $0.45
1 x 4x4 White 62mm - AoSu () = $0.50
1 x Skewb White 57mm - Florian () = $0.40
1 x 10cc Cubicle Silicone Lube - Weight 2 () = $5.89
1 x Skewb Red 57mm - Florian () = $0.40
1 x 5x5 Red 63mm - AoChuang () = $0.50
1 x 2x2 Red 51mm - WitTwo () = $0.45
1 x 4x4 Red 62mm - AoSu () = $0.50
1 x 3x3 Red 54.5mm - AoLong () = $0.45
1 x 10cc Cubicle Silicone Lube - Weight 5 () = $5.89
1 x Skewb Fluro Bright Orange 57mm - Florian () = $0.45
1 x 5x5 Fluro Bright Orange 63mm - AoChuang () = $0.55
1 x 3x3 Fluro Bright Orange 54.5mm - AoLong () = $0.50
1 x 2x2 Fluro Bright Orange 51mm - WitTwo () = $0.50
1 x 4x4 Fluro Bright Orange 62mm - AoSu () = $0.55
1 x Skewb Fluro Yellow 57mm - Florian () = $0.45
1 x 5x5 Fluro Yellow 63mm - AoChuang () = $0.55
1 x 3x3 Fluro Yellow 54.5mm - AoLong () = $0.50
1 x 2x2 Fluro Yellow 51mm - WitTwo () = $0.50
1 x 4x4 Fluro Yellow 62mm - AoSu () = $0.55
1 x Skewb Fluro Green 57mm - Florian () = $0.45
1 x 5x5 Fluro Green 63mm - AoChuang () = $0.55
1 x 3x3 Fluro Green 54.5mm - AoLong () = $0.50
1 x 2x2 Fluro Green 51mm - WitTwo () = $0.50
1 x 4x4 Fluro Green 62mm - AoSu () = $0.55
1 x Skewb Dark Blue 57mm - Florian () = $0.40
1 x 2x2 Dark Blue 51mm - WitTwo () = $0.45
1 x 3x3 Dark Blue 54.5mm - AoLong () = $0.45
1 x 5x5 Dark Blue 63mm - AoChuang () = $0.50
1 x 4x4 Dark Blue 62mm - AoSu () = $0.50


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 2, 2014)

mns112 said:


> How long will it take for this to ship?
> 4 x MoYu Logo () = $1.00
> ...
> 1 x 4x4 Dark Blue 62mm - AoSu () = $0.50



Your order was shipped today, and we sent tracking info to both email addresses provided! Thanks again for your patronage, and we hope you enjoy the products once they arrive


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 4, 2014)

Join us in celebrating our 3rd anniversary with our Anniversary Sale 2014! For 48 hours only, take 5% off everything store-wide and 10% off all MoYu cubes with promo code: *3YEAR*

Also don’t forget to take advantage of our other awesome deals:

*Lube Special:* Buy 1 Cubicle Silicone Lube OR Lubicle, get 1 5cc Cubicle Silicone Lube free. To claim, mention desired weight of free lube in order comments. Limit 1 free lube per customer.

*Sticker Special:* Get 1 Sticker set free with a purchase over $20. To claim, mention desired sticker set in the order comments. Limit 1 free sticker set per customer.

You can also grab a Cubicle T-Shirt for just $11.89, and get free Cubicle Logos of any type with any cube purchase (unlimited). 

Check out the full details here: http://thecubicle.us/anniversary2014.php


----------



## Randomno (Oct 4, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Join us in celebrating our 3rd anniversary with our Anniversary Sale 2014! For 48 hours only, take 5% off everything store-wide and 10% off all MoYu cubes with promo code: *3YEAR*
> 
> Also don’t forget to take advantage of our other awesome deals:
> 
> ...



:O So many offers on now...

I'll be sure to take advantage of this and get my free sticker set and lube. Not buying any more MoYu cubes ATM though.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 4, 2014)

Darn! I used the code, but didnt mention the free set  is there any way you can make one of my sets free in my orser? My order has an AoChuang and dayan 2x2.


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 4, 2014)

I sent you guys a message. I realize I can only have one logo per cube, so I'll have a 2x2 and 3x3


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 4, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Darn! I used the code, but didnt mention the free set  is there any way you can make one of my sets free in my orser? My order has an AoChuang and *dayan 2x2*.



lol still can't find yours?


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 5, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> lol still can't find yours?



No, I have it. It just died, as you can imagine after tens of thousands of solves.


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 5, 2014)

Randomno said:


> :O So many offers on now...
> 
> I'll be sure to take advantage of this and get my free sticker set and lube. Not buying any more MoYu cubes ATM though.



Thanks for checking out the sale. Actually, we can include 1 free 3x3 cubicle logo with your order anyway if you order during the sale (and also for anyone else who sees this). Just mention it in the order comments 



Coolster01 said:


> Darn! I used the code, but didnt mention the free set  is there any way you can make one of my sets free in my orser? My order has an AoChuang and dayan 2x2.



Thanks for participating in the sale -- we have responded to your email


----------



## mns112 (Oct 5, 2014)

Awesome shipping I got the package.
But my dad needs to bring it to me in India so I can review it


----------



## Randomno (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi, I bought some stuff before the offer ended, and got the 5% off with the year3 code. However, one of my items was a MoYu LingPo, which I don't think I received 10% off. I got $2.02 off an order of $40.34. I can post the full order later, but not right now.


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 6, 2014)

mns112 said:


> Awesome shipping I got the package.
> But my dad needs to bring it to me in India so I can review it



Glad to hear the shipping was quick. We hope you enjoy the products once you unbox them! If you do a review video, feel free to post it here to share with others 



Randomno said:


> Hi, I bought some stuff before the offer ended, and got the 5% off with the year3 code. However, one of my items was a MoYu LingPo, which I don't think I received 10% off. I got $2.02 off an order of $40.34. I can post the full order later, but not right now.



Thanks for participating in the sale  Just to clarify, the total discount (after the 5% discount code) is 10%, so the product itself is discounted roughly 5%, and then with the 5% discount code, it ends up being exactly 10% off.


----------



## TraciAG (Oct 6, 2014)

I lurk around this forum a lot but I just made this account a couple minutes ago so I could thank the Cubicle for their amazing customer service.

I ordered almost $70 worth of stuff yesterday and forgot to write in the notes my custom stickers and logos. I sent them an email yesterday about it, with my order number and a link to my sticker list.

Went to sleep and when I woke up I had an email saying it was all taken care of, and saw that they had already added the logos and stickers to my order. They even asked if there was any other sticker combinations I wanted that they could do that for me.

Thanks for the fast and great customer service, I hope whoever helped me yesterday sees this.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 6, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Thanks for participating in the sale  Just to clarify, the total discount (after the 5% discount code) is 10%, so the product itself is discounted roughly 5%, and then with the 5% discount code, it ends up being exactly 10% off.



Ahh, okay. Thanks.


----------



## Seryague (Oct 7, 2014)

I have one question. How much time are you taking in shipping the orders? My order number is: 29718


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 8, 2014)

Seryague said:


> I have one question. How much time are you taking in shipping the orders? My order number is: 29718



We typically ship out orders within 1-2 days. However, since there was just a sale, we are just a little bit backlogged on shipping out orders due to all of the free stickers requested. We looked up your order and we are expecting to ship out your order on Wednesday. Thanks again for your order, and we are looking forward to shipping it out as soon as possible


----------



## TraciAG (Oct 8, 2014)

Are you guys planning on stocking the Moyu 15x15 when it comes out? I don't think I've seen a cube that big in your inventory before.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 8, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> Are you guys planning on stocking the Moyu 17x17 when it comes out? I don't think I've seen a cube that big in your inventory before.



Aren't they just making a 13x13 and 15x15?


----------



## TraciAG (Oct 8, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Aren't they just making a 13x13 and 15x15?



I'm not sure, but I just know that the 13x13 is supposedly really expensive. I think $340 at the release, but they might have dropped it some from the reactions they were getting from facebook. I'm not sure about the 15x15 price

edit: Oh, I wrote 17x17 in the first comment when I meant 13x13. My mistake


----------



## mns112 (Oct 8, 2014)

My clock was cracked when I received it. It had a crack on the display.
Can I get a Replacement?


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 9, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> Are you guys planning on stocking the Moyu 15x15 when it comes out? I don't think I've seen a cube that big in your inventory before.



Yes, we are definitely planning on stocking this puzzle (as well as the 13x13) as soon as it is released. We'll most likely be doing a pre-order when we learn of the exact release date (to be announced here and on our website front page/Facebook) 



mns112 said:


> My clock was cracked when I received it. It had a crack on the display.
> Can I get a Replacement?



Sorry to hear about the problem. Can you please send a picture of the damage to [email protected]? This will help us confirm the issue and determine how to best resolve it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 10, 2014)

Are you going to have the Moyu Pyraminx up for Pre-order it's already on Pre-order on Lightake.com?


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 11, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Are you going to have the Moyu Pyraminx up for Pre-order it's already on Pre-order on Lightake.com?



Yes we definitely will be doing a pre-order for the MoYu Pyraminx and other upcoming MoYu puzzles, including the 6x6 and 13x13. We are just waiting for some final details, but it should be up either this weekend or early next week. We'll be sure to announce it here


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 11, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Yes we definitely will be doing a pre-order for the MoYu Pyraminx and other upcoming MoYu puzzles, including the 6x6 and 13x13. We are just waiting for some final details, but it should be up either this weekend or early next week. We'll be sure to announce it here



Ok thanks


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 11, 2014)

The MoYu Pyraminx is now available for pre-order! MoYu's latest WCA puzzle release features pre-Florian modded pieces and a robust anti-pop mechanism.

As a bonus for pre-ordering, you can also select a free set of custom-fitted stickers for the MoYu Pyraminx! Check out the full details here: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-pyraminx-p-3630.html


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 12, 2014)

Awesome! I preordered. 

I hope to be one of the first people with a review out for this. I love Pyraminx so much; this is the most hype I've felt in a while.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 12, 2014)

I ordered, my stickers about a week ago, how long should it take to come to India? I don't really care if it takes 3 weeks as my exams are going on now. Thank you for the reliable service!


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 13, 2014)

DGCubes said:


> Awesome! I preordered.
> 
> I hope to be one of the first people with a review out for this. I love Pyraminx so much; this is the most hype I've felt in a while.



Thanks for pre-ordering  We are looking forward to shipping out the pre-order as soon as we can, and feel free to post your review here if you want once it is done!



PJKCuber said:


> I ordered, my stickers about a week ago, how long should it take to come to India? I don't really care if it takes 3 weeks as my exams are going on now. Thank you for the reliable service!



Thank you for your order  In our experience, shipping of stickers to India is usually about 2-3 weeks in most cases, sometimes faster and sometimes a bit slower. We hope you like the stickers once they arrive!


----------



## AirbusCube (Oct 14, 2014)

How much does it cost to send a centerpiece for a moyu AoSu to sweden?


----------



## Lid (Oct 14, 2014)

AirbusCube said:


> How much does it cost to send a centerpiece for a moyu AoSu to sweden?


A test order with just that says: $5.88 (Ganska lätt att kolla btw.)


----------



## Randomno (Oct 14, 2014)

Lid said:


> A test order with just that says: $5.88 (Ganska lätt att kolla btw.)



For a center piece? You sure?


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 16, 2014)

AirbusCube said:


> How much does it cost to send a centerpiece for a moyu AoSu to sweden?



To calculate the shipping cost for any item, just add it to your cart and select "Sweden" using the shipping calculator tool. The total with shipping cost will be shown


----------



## TomTom (Oct 16, 2014)

have the YJ Guanlong preorder's been shipped? it was expect to be shipped yesterday i believe is what the site said


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 17, 2014)

TomTom said:


> have the YJ Guanlong preorder's been shipped? it was expect to be shipped yesterday i believe is what the site said



We got them in stock earlier today but we haven't gotten the chance to ship them out yet. We'll be sure to ship out the pre-orders as fast as possible!

--

In related news...

The YJ GuanLong 3x3 is now available! At just $4, it is a great value for a solid speedcube.

(By the way, an early prototype of the MoYu Pyraminx is shown on the right. The one on the left is the finalized version. Both Black and White MoYu Pyraminx will be available very soon!)

YJ GuanLong: http://thecubicle.us/guanlong-p-3636.html
MoYu Pyraminx: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-pyraminx-p-3630.html


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 17, 2014)

If I make an order tonight of 3 YJ Guanlongs and a bunch of GJ Stickers, going to California, will I get them before Wednesday the 22nd? (Have a School Comp that day, we just raised enough money to buy everything for prizes.)

Also, when do you expect to ship out Moyu Pyraminxes?


----------



## TomTom (Oct 17, 2014)

umm, with 1-2 processing, i would say not likely, but it is all up to UPS though


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 17, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> If I make an order tonight of 3 YJ Guanlongs and a bunch of GJ Stickers, going to California, will I get them before Wednesday the 22nd? (Have a School Comp that day, we just raised enough money to buy everything for prizes.)
> 
> Also, when do you expect to ship out Moyu Pyraminxes?



If you order tonight, we should be able to ship out your order by Friday or Saturday the latest, so with the standard shipping, it should arrive on time unless there is a bizarre delay with the USPS.

MoYu Pyraminx (both black and white) should be shipping out on Monday or Tuesday


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 18, 2014)

The MoYu AoShi 6x6 is finally available for pre-order! This highly anticipated cube is expected to perform better than the existing 6x6s on the market.

As a bonus for pre-ordering, you can also select a free set of custom-fitted stickers for the MoYu AoShi! Check out the full details here: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aoshi-p-3638.html


----------



## Aceofspades2345 (Oct 19, 2014)

Any news on the Stickerless AoChuangs? They were meant to be in from 10-13th, but I've not received a shipping notification yet, and the site still lists them as preorder.


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 19, 2014)

Aceofspades2345 said:


> Any news on the Stickerless AoChuangs? They were meant to be in from 10-13th, but I've not received a shipping notification yet, and the site still lists them as preorder.



The Stickerless AoChuang was supposed to be here a few days ago, but unfortunately, the stocking shipment was intercepted by customs, so it is taking longer than expected to arrive  We are hoping to be able to ship it out early to mid next week. Feel free to email [email protected] if you need to make any changes or if you would like to request more information.


----------



## Seryague (Oct 19, 2014)

Are you planning on making MoYu logos for big cubes? It would be very nice to have a store where you can buy those...


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 19, 2014)

Do you guys have an ETA yet on when the moyu 13x13 will be available for preorder and/or when it will be available for shipment? Thanks! (Also, any word on the price yet?)

EDIT: 666th post


----------



## Soul Cube (Oct 19, 2014)

Are you going to be doing demos on the 6x6?


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 20, 2014)

Aceofspades2345 said:


> Any news on the Stickerless AoChuangs? They were meant to be in from 10-13th, but I've not received a shipping notification yet, and the site still lists them as preorder.



Update: they just came in today. We'll be shipping out your order ASAP 



Seryague said:


> Are you planning on making MoYu logos for big cubes? It would be very nice to have a store where you can buy those...



Thanks for the suggestion. It's something we are capable of doing, and we'll look into it in the near future!



goodatthis said:


> Do you guys have an ETA yet on when the moyu 13x13 will be available for preorder and/or when it will be available for shipment? Thanks! (Also, any word on the price yet?)
> 
> EDIT: 666th post



MoYu's ETA is around the end of October, so we think our pre-order will be up around then. We know some places have it up for pre-order already, but we want to be sure of the official release date before we do a pre-order, just in case its release date is delayed (again). We'll be sure to announce here as soon as it is available for pre-order 

P.S. Congratulations on your 666th post 



Soul Cube said:


> Are you going to be doing demos on the 6x6?



Yes! We are actually fortunate enough to have a prototype of the 6x6 on the way, so we might be able to get some good pictures and first impressions out later this week. Will be sure to post here!


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 20, 2014)

Yay! Got the stickers! They are amazing! I'll definitely buy these from you guys now.


----------



## Datprocuber (Oct 20, 2014)

Man, I wish I could order the 2 new Moyu cubes (pyraminx and AoShi) but I don't have enough money


----------



## Soul Cube (Oct 21, 2014)

Will you be selling the moyu Megaminx when it comes out?


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 21, 2014)

Soul Cube said:


> Will you be selling the moyu Megaminx when it comes out?



Yes, we will be doing a pre-order too! Will be sure to announce it here when it is ready.


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 21, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Yay! Got the stickers! They are amazing! I'll definitely buy these from you guys now.



Awesome! Glad to hear the items arrived safely and that you like them  Thanks again for shopping with us!



Datprocuber said:


> Man, I wish I could order the 2 new Moyu cubes (pyraminx and AoShi) but I don't have enough money



Sorry to hear that :\ Well, the holidays are coming up, so maybe you'll get able to get them soon. You can also check out the review videos when they are out to see if it is something you want 



Soul Cube said:


> Will you be selling the moyu Megaminx when it comes out?



Yes, we will be doing a pre-order too! Will be sure to announce it here when it is ready.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 22, 2014)

I am in California, and I ordered on Thursday last week... When is it coming? Sorry if I'm being a bit impatient, it's just that my school is having our comp tomorrow and I am responsible for prizes!!


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 22, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> I am in California, and I ordered on Thursday last week... When is it coming? Sorry if I'm being a bit impatient, it's just that my school is having our comp tomorrow and I am responsible for prizes!!



It should come in about 5 days. Take a look at the tracking number for more info.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 22, 2014)

5 days form now or from when I ordered?


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 22, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> 5 days form now or from when I ordered?



From when you placed your order.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 22, 2014)

So that would be today. But it says my order is still processing.


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 22, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> So that would be today. But it says my order is still processing.



Hey, sorry to hear the order hasn't arrived yet. Please email [email protected] with your name or order number, and we'll look up your order and fetch the details for you ASAP


----------



## dougthecube (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm order number 30790 and I made my order with priority mail and it has not been shipped yet I was wondering if it had been delayed because it said 1-3 days and it has been 3 and it is still processing?


----------



## mns112 (Oct 22, 2014)

I sent my cracked clock photo. sorry it was late. my dad had a lot of work and couldnt even take to pictures


----------



## cubeshead (Oct 22, 2014)

how long does an aochuang come to sinhapore?


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 22, 2014)

cubeshead said:


> how long does an aochuang come to sinhapore?



around 2 weeks from past experience.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 22, 2014)

You guys rock. Customer service is the best. Got a polite reply (written by a human being who speaks english) literally within half an hour. Will DEFINITELY be coming back. soon. very very soon...


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 23, 2014)

I got the MoYu Pyraminx! It's really great!!!


----------



## Johnny (Oct 25, 2014)

My shipping address is different than my billing address since I'm in college. Would this be an issue?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 25, 2014)

Bahaha woah. Once I complete my order for the Aoshi I will have spent $1000 at your store.


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 26, 2014)

Always good surprises from TheCubicle.us


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 26, 2014)

Johnny said:


> My shipping address is different than my billing address since I'm in college. Would this be an issue?



Nope, that's fine. Just be sure to enter your shipping address correctly at checkout and everything should be fine  If you have any other concerns or troubles completing the payment, feel free to email [email protected]



Lazy Einstein said:


> Bahaha woah. Once I complete my order for the Aoshi I will have spent $1000 at your store.



Wow! Thanks very much for being a loyal customer  We appreciate your business and loyalty, and we hope to continue to improve our products and services to even better serve you in the future!



Cubeologist said:


> Always good surprises from TheCubicle.us
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CUFX5NZ98A



Glad to see your order arrived safely. Thanks very much for sharing the unboxing!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 27, 2014)

Moyu Big Cube Bundle plx (5-7 cuz 4x4 isn't a big cube anymore)


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 28, 2014)

waffle=ijm said:


> Moyu Big Cube Bundle plx (5-7 cuz 4x4 isn't a big cube anymore)



Thanks for your suggestion. Our bundles are a bit outdated right now, but we will be fixing that very soon since the MoYu 6x6 just came in stock 

--

In related news... the MoYu AoShi 6x6 is now available in Black! White will be available later this week. I tried a prototype a few days ago and it was a bit sluggish out of the box, but the real one feels a lot smoother and more like the AoChuang.

Pre-order bonus is still available until Friday. Details: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aoshi-p-3638.html


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey, I accidentally selected the stickers for a Shengshou Pyraminx, but meant to select for a Moyu Pyraminx. Current status of my order is that it is preparing for shipment. Would I be able to change the stickers, or is it too late (I can just cut them myself if it is)?


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Oct 29, 2014)

cool, any chance you think they will make aoshi stickerless too


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 29, 2014)

wrathofgods54 said:


> cool, any chance you think they will make aoshi stickerless too



I think they will.


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 29, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Hey, I accidentally selected the stickers for a Shengshou Pyraminx, but meant to select for a Moyu Pyraminx. Current status of my order is that it is preparing for shipment. Would I be able to change the stickers, or is it too late (I can just cut them myself if it is)?



Sorry to say that we have already shipped out this order before we read this message. For urgent inquiries, please email [email protected] directly. Anyway, we understand the mistake and since you asked about it here before we shipped it out, we'll re-send the MoYu Pyraminx stickers to you separately at the same address 



wrathofgods54 said:


> cool, any chance you think they will make aoshi stickerless too



Yes, we are quite certain that MoYu will be making a stickerless AoShi. It's just a matter of time -- probably within a few weeks


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 29, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Sorry to say that we have already shipped out this order before we read this message. For urgent inquiries, please email [email protected] directly. Anyway, we understand the mistake and since you asked about it here before we shipped it out, we'll re-send the MoYu Pyraminx stickers to you separately at the same address



You guys are amazing, thank you so much! I look forward to purchasing further puzzles (Moyu Megaminx anytime soon?) and stickers in the future!


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween! For 72 hours only, take 10% off all MoYu cubes and 5% off everything else with promo code: TRICKORTREAT

Also don’t forget to take advantage of our other awesome deals:

*Lube Special:* Buy 1 Cubicle Silicone Lube OR Lubicle, get 1 5cc Cubicle Silicone Lube free. To claim, mention desired weight of free lube in order comments. Limit 1 free lube per customer.

*Sticker Special: *Get 1 Sticker set free with a purchase over $20. To claim, mention desired sticker set in the order comments. Limit 1 free sticker set per customer.

Sadly, we don’t have any candy treats to give out, but all customers are eligible to receive a free collectible Mini MoYu Screwdriver with any puzzle purchase during the sale!

Check out the full details here: http://thecubicle.us/halloween2014.php


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 31, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Happy Halloween! For 72 hours only, take 10% off all MoYu cubes and 5% off everything else with promo code: TRICKORTREAT
> 
> Also don’t forget to take advantage of our other awesome deals:
> 
> ...



Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 31, 2014)

That's great ! 
few questions to ask..

- do I have to buy $10 or $20 worth of stickers (just stickers) in order to have free shipping? What other way can i get free shipping to Australia?
- i am buying lots of stickers this time (with my friend), so is it possible that you could separate all the stickers?


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 31, 2014)

Are you guys planning on doing a cyber monday sale?


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 1, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> That's great !
> few questions to ask..
> 
> - do I have to buy $10 or $20 worth of stickers (just stickers) in order to have free shipping? What other way can i get free shipping to Australia?
> - i am buying lots of stickers this time (with my friend), so is it possible that you could separate all the stickers?



There's 2 ways of getting free shipping for international orders:

- Purchase over $20 of stickers only (includes anything in the Cubicle Stickers category, including application tape, logos, sticker razors, etc.). Adding non-sticker items to your order will cause shipping to be calculated using the standard cubes rate.
- Make a purchase of cubes such that 10% of the subtotal of the items is greater than or equal to the shipping cost. This is based on the automatic 10% discount that is applied via the International Shipping Discount. It's a bit difficult to get free shipping this way because you would have to order a lot of really lightweight items, but even if you don't qualify for free shipping, it should help keep your shipping costs reasonably low and save you money.

Thanks for checking out the sale, and hope this helps 



obelisk477 said:


> Are you guys planning on doing a cyber monday sale?



There will be a Black Friday/Cyber Monday Sale. No details yet, but check back later


----------



## Bryan Chia (Nov 1, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> There's 2 ways of getting free shipping for international orders:
> 
> - Purchase over $20 of stickers only (includes anything in the Cubicle Stickers category, including application tape, logos, sticker razors, etc.). Adding non-sticker items to your order will cause shipping to be calculated using the standard cubes rate.
> - Make a purchase of cubes such that 10% of the subtotal of the items is greater than or equal to the shipping cost. This is based on the automatic 10% discount that is applied via the International Shipping Discount. It's a bit difficult to get free shipping this way because you would have to order a lot of really lightweight items, but even if you don't qualify for free shipping, it should help keep your shipping costs reasonably low and save you money.
> ...



Ok cool, can you answer the second question please?


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 1, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> Ok cool, can you answer the second question please?



Oh right, forgot about that. Yes, no problem -- just ask for that in the order comments and we'll be sure to separate the stickers as requested


----------



## Bryan Chia (Nov 1, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Oh right, forgot about that. Yes, no problem -- just ask for that in the order comments and we'll be sure to separate the stickers as requested



that's great to hear ! Thanks !


----------



## Tempus (Nov 2, 2014)

Do you know whether the MoYu AoChuang is ever going to be available in "Stickerless (Bright)"? Or is "Stickerless (Pink)" the closest that we're ever going to get?


----------



## MineKB (Nov 2, 2014)

I tried to make an order and PayPal said ([email protected]) "Sorry, this recipient can’t accept payments right now."

Any thoughts?


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi, I ordered about 100 dollars worth of stuff the other day and the only thing that didn't ship was the Guanlong, becuase it said it was on backorder.

I was wondering when you think it would ship out/be back in stock, as my friend gave me money to buy it for him as his first cube and I'm kinda bummed all my stuff came and his didn't

Order #31317 if that helps


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 2, 2014)

Tempus said:


> Do you know whether the MoYu AoChuang is ever going to be available in "Stickerless (Bright)"? Or is "Stickerless (Pink)" the closest that we're ever going to get?



It looks like MoYu has resumed production of Stickerless (Bright) variants for their newest products, including the MoYu AoFu 7x7, so I think MoYu will get to the AoChuang eventually. My best guess for the release date would be a few weeks from now. We'll do a pre-order for the Stickerless Bright version when it is announced. 



MineKB said:


> I tried to make an order and PayPal said ([email protected]) "Sorry, this recipient can’t accept payments right now."
> 
> Any thoughts?



Thank you for your recent order, and sorry about the issue. We have sent further instructions to your email address -- please check the email for instructions for how to complete your order. Feel free to email [email protected] if you didn't get the email or if you need anything else 



TraciAG said:


> Hi, I ordered about 100 dollars worth of stuff the other day and the only thing that didn't ship was the Guanlong, becuase it said it was on backorder.
> 
> I was wondering when you think it would ship out/be back in stock, as my friend gave me money to buy it for him as his first cube and I'm kinda bummed all my stuff came and his didn't
> 
> Order #31317 if that helps



Thanks for your order, and sorry about the delay with shipping out the YJ GuanLong. It was unexpectedly backordered for a few days due to high demand, but we are finally expecting to have it back in stock on Monday. We'll ship out the rest of your order as soon as we can, and we'll include a small gift with that shipment due to the unexpected delay


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Nov 4, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Thanks for your order, and sorry about the delay with shipping out the YJ GuanLong. It was unexpectedly backordered for a few days due to high demand, but we are finally expecting to have it back in stock on Monday. We'll ship out the rest of your order as soon as we can, and we'll include a small gift with that shipment due to the unexpected delay



Ah, so I guess that's why my stuff hasn't come yet. It's alright though, they say the best part is the waiting.


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 6, 2014)

Some new colors variants of recent MoYu cubes are now available, including the Stickerless Bright AoFu. It looks like more Stickerless Bright MoYu cubes are on the way!

AoFu: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aofu-p-3093.html

AoChuang: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aochuang-p-3420.html


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 6, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Some new colors variants of recent MoYu cubes are now available, including the Stickerless Bright AoFu. It looks like more Stickerless Bright MoYu cubes are on the way!
> 
> AoFu: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aofu-p-3093.html
> 
> ...



Any word on the Moyu Megaminx?


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 6, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Any word on the Moyu Megaminx?



Nope, no official release date yet. The next MoYu release is expected to be the MoYu 13x13 (est. end of November), and the one after that should be the Megaminx. We'll be sure to announce here and do a pre-order for both!


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 6, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Nope, no official release date yet. The next MoYu release is expected to be the MoYu 13x13 (est. end of November), and the one after that should be the Megaminx. We'll be sure to announce here and do a pre-order for both!



Thanks! Can't wait!


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 7, 2014)

Woah! When you guys said you would throw in a free gift with my package I thought you meant a mini screwdriver or something, not an extra Guanlong!

Thanks so much, you guys are the best


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 7, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> Woah! When you guys said you would throw in a free gift with my package I thought you meant a mini screwdriver or something, not an extra Guanlong!
> 
> Thanks so much, you guys are the best



Did you make your order on the weekend after October ended? If so they had a Halloween sale and one of there promotions was that they would send a Moyu Screwdriver on any orders that contains a Moyu puzzle.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 7, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> There's 2 ways of getting free shipping for international orders:
> 
> - Purchase over $20 of stickers only (includes anything in the Cubicle Stickers category, including application tape, logos, sticker razors, etc.). Adding non-sticker items to your order will cause shipping to be calculated using the standard cubes rate.
> - Make a purchase of cubes such that 10% of the subtotal of the items is greater than or equal to the shipping cost. This is based on the automatic 10% discount that is applied via the International Shipping Discount. It's a bit difficult to get free shipping this way because you would have to order a lot of really lightweight items, but even if you don't qualify for free shipping, it should help keep your shipping costs reasonably low and save you money.
> ...



I am planning on making a fairly large order from you guys. I was wondering what 'international' means in this context. Does it mean anything outside of America or North America?


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 8, 2014)

> Did you make your order on the weekend after October ended? If so they had a Halloween sale and one of there promotions was that they would send a Moyu Screwdriver on any orders that contains a Moyu puzzle.



No I ordered a while before then, and it had been almost (or just about, idk) 2 weeks before the Guanlong shipped out. And I had also ordered rush shipping so I payed a little extra. 

They had given me the other Guanlong as a gift because of the long wait


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 8, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> No I ordered a while before then, and it had been almost (or just about, idk) 2 weeks before the Guanlong shipped out. And I had also ordered rush shipping so I payed a little extra.
> 
> They had given me the other Guanlong as a gift because of the long wait



Oh ok.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 8, 2014)

Asmallkitten you and the cubicle will be vending at Red Cross Open 2014? I need to buy stickers.


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Nov 8, 2014)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Asmallkitten you and the cubicle will be vending at Red Cross Open 2014? I need to buy stickers.



somebody else correct me if I'm wrong, but I think thecubicle.us only vends cubes and at the most lubing services at competitions...I'm pretty sure they don't vend stickers...but you could order from the website around black friday/cyber monday instead for stickers...I'll bet they'll have great deals!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 8, 2014)

rsquaredcuber said:


> somebody else correct me if I'm wrong, but I think thecubicle.us only vends cubes and at the most lubing services at competitions...I'm pretty sure they don't vend stickers...but you could order from the website around black friday/cyber monday instead for stickers...I'll bet they'll have great deals!



I don't know for sure, on the official cubing USA site for red cross 2014 open it says "thecubicle.us will be selling and providing prizes at this event" or something like that


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Nov 8, 2014)

Yeah! That's vending. They go to competitions and sell a select amount of cubes from their inventory and host games and give out some as prizes to promote their store.


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 8, 2014)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Asmallkitten you and the cubicle will be vending at Red Cross Open 2014? I need to buy stickers.



asmallkitten says we are planning on vending at Red Cross Open 2014. We won't be bringing all of our stickers, but if you email us a few days before, we can bring the stickers to the competition and you can pay for them there. Or, you can pay for the stickers online and just say in the order comments that you want the items to be picked up at Red Cross Open 2014 instead. 



PenguinsDontFly said:


> I am planning on making a fairly large order from you guys. I was wondering what 'international' means in this context. Does it mean anything outside of America or North America?



Thanks for your interest in our products. On our site and in this post, 'international' means outside of the USA, which is where we are based. Feel free to let us know if you have any other questions, and we are looking forward to doing business with you!



TraciAG said:


> Woah! When you guys said you would throw in a free gift with my package I thought you meant a mini screwdriver or something, not an extra Guanlong!
> 
> Thanks so much, you guys are the best



No problem, glad you liked the gift!  And sorry again for any inconvenience caused by the delay.

--

In other news... the first mass-produced 2x2 Mirror Cube is now available! Not too difficult to solve, but it's a neat collector's item and the quality is fairly good. Mechanism is somewhat based on the WitTwo 2x2 V2 and it was made by the creators of the FangCun.

http://thecubicle.us/fangge-mirror-cube-p-3743.html


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 9, 2014)

[/QUOTE] asmallkitten says we are planning on vending at Red Cross Open 2014. We won't be bringing all of our stickers, but if you email us a few days before, we can bring the stickers to the competition and you can pay for them there. Or, you can pay for the stickers online and just say in the order comments that you want the items to be picked up at Red Cross Open 2014 instead.  [/QUOTE]

A trip from NY to Jersey is gonna be a while  Might have to take the train from Manhattan. So this is nice! I would love to buy a 57mm set of Half Bright Stickers and some lubicle in the actual contest, don't have much online money to spread around you know, also would love to meet you guys in person! Cheers! and what is the cubicle email?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Nov 9, 2014)

> In other news... the first mass-produced 2x2 Mirror Cube is now available! Not too difficult to solve, but it's a neat collector's item and the quality is fairly good. Mechanism is somewhat based on the WitTwo 2x2 V2 and it was made by the creators of the FangCun.



Just as I finished making a batch of these, they mass produce them. Great. Will definitely be buying one, though.


----------



## AirbusCube (Nov 10, 2014)

When is order 32502 going to be shipped out? I need the pyraminx to Monday (not today) but i know thecubicle shipping to Sweden is fast last time it took 4 days


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 11, 2014)

> A trip from NY to Jersey is gonna be a while  Might have to take the train from Manhattan. So this is nice! I would love to buy a 57mm set of Half Bright Stickers and some lubicle in the actual contest, don't have much online money to spread around you know, also would love to meet you guys in person! Cheers! and what is the cubicle email?



No problem at all, and we are looking forward to meeting you at the competition as well!  Our email is [email protected].



AlGoreRhythm said:


> Just as I finished making a batch of these, they mass produce them. Great. Will definitely be buying one, though.



Oh sorry to hear that. I'm sure the handmade shapemods still have some of their advantages though. Thanks for your patronage!



AirbusCube said:


> When is order 32502 going to be shipped out? I need the pyraminx to Monday (not today) but i know thecubicle shipping to Sweden is fast last time it took 4 days



Thanks for your recent order! We shipped out your order on Monday, and we hope it arrives on time. And yes, shipping to Sweden is usually very fast in our experience so we are optimistic that it will arrive by next Monday 

--

In other news... the MoYu 13x13 is now available for pre-order!

Pre-Order Link: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-13x13-p-3748.html

We also just got an unstickered prototype version. It's very smooth, especially on the outer layers.


----------



## Note (Nov 11, 2014)

http://thecubicle.us/dayan-50mm-p-504.html 
Is there a reason why the DaYan 2x2 costs more than a standard 3x3? :/


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 11, 2014)

Note said:


> http://thecubicle.us/dayan-50mm-p-504.html
> Is there a reason why the DaYan 2x2 costs more than a standard 3x3? :/



There are other cheaper 2x2s on the market, but the DaYan company probably felt that their product commanded a premium price due to the success of the ZhanChi. Also, even though the DaYan 2x2 is a bit pricey, many people still believe it is the best 2x2 out there for speedcubing. If you are looking for a basic 2x2 to get started with, there's plenty of other high-quality options in our 2x2 section here: http://thecubicle.us/2x2-c-24.html


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Nov 12, 2014)

Is there any chance you can do a demo video of the mirror 2x2 and the moyu 13x13? thanks


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Nov 12, 2014)

Do you know what stickers would fit best on an Ayi 5x5x4? I need a set of black stickers for a 5x5 face. I have a caliper and can make some measurements if that would be helpful, or post pictures of the stock stickers.


----------



## MaybeNo (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh man this store. I recently got a stickerless (pink) MoYu AoLong, great price, great cube, great lube, great stickers, great site, great shop.


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 13, 2014)

wrathofgods54 said:


> Is there any chance you can do a demo video of the mirror 2x2 and the moyu 13x13? thanks



I'll definitely be making a video of the MoYu 13x13, probably this weekend. It will be a video of me stickering it 

I'll probably turn it a bit at the end, too! Maybe I can sneak in a bit of the Mirror 2x2, I'll see. Basically, the 2x2 has a WitTwo 2x2 V2 mech, so it actually turns really smoothly and cuts corners.

Here's my channel if you haven't subscribed already -- I'll be posting the vids on this channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1a4b5aC2jnCuJeYYe_JE7Q



ScottyDoesntCube said:


> Do you know what stickers would fit best on an Ayi 5x5x4? I need a set of black stickers for a 5x5 face. I have a caliper and can make some measurements if that would be helpful, or post pictures of the stock stickers.



We would recommend 4x4 62mm stickers for that puzzle. For all of our sticker recommendations, check out this page: http://thecubicle.us/stickers_guide.php

Or simply visit the product page and look under the product name for a link to the recommended sticker!



MaybeNo said:


> Oh man this store. I recently got a stickerless (pink) MoYu AoLong, great price, great cube, great lube, great stickers, great site, great shop.



Thanks for your kind compliments  We are glad you found what you wanted, and we hope you enjoy the cube!


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 13, 2014)

Note said:


> http://thecubicle.us/dayan-50mm-p-504.html
> Is there a reason why the DaYan 2x2 costs more than a standard 3x3? :/



Also, remember a 2x2 is basically a 3x3 with big corners that overlap the rest of the cube, and would say that a 2x2 is more difficult to make work. I would say that most 2x2s should be more expensive in that aspect.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 13, 2014)

I recently received my order (31834) and I realised that one of the fluoro green Dayan 57mm stickers was slightly cut. I'm certain I did not cut the sticker while opening the package, as the sticker zip-lock bag was not cut or damaged in any way.

View attachment 4687

Everything else was great though.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 14, 2014)

Can you please add a MoYu bundle with LingPo, choice between huanying/weilong/aolong, and choice between weisu/aosu?


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 14, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I recently received my order (31834) and I realised that one of the fluoro green Dayan 57mm stickers was slightly cut. I'm certain I did not cut the sticker while opening the package, as the sticker zip-lock bag was not cut or damaged in any way.
> 
> View attachment 4687
> 
> Everything else was great though.



Glad to hear the order arrived safely. Sorry to hear about the problem with the single sticker -- we would be glad to send a replacement sticker to you at the same address, and we'll let you know when we send it out. Hope this helps resolve the issue!




PenguinsDontFly said:


> Can you please add a MoYu bundle with LingPo, choice between huanying/weilong/aolong, and choice between weisu/aosu?



Thanks for your suggestion. Some of our bundles are a bit outdated, so we will definitely try to expand our bundles to include those options soon  We'll post here when the bundles have been updated!


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 14, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Glad to hear the order arrived safely. Sorry to hear about the problem with the single sticker -- we would be glad to send a replacement sticker to you at the same address, and we'll let you know when we send it out. Hope this helps resolve the issue!



Thanks a lot!

By the way do you guys sell replacement parts for the Aoshi? I did something silly and I broke a piece on accident.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 15, 2014)

Any news on moyu megaminx?


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Nov 15, 2014)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Any news on moyu megaminx?



bump


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 15, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> By the way do you guys sell replacement parts for the Aoshi? I did something silly and I broke a piece on accident.



Yes, we do! Just not listed on our site yet, so please purchase the corresponding ShengShou 6x6 part in the junkyard, and in the order comments, ask for the AoShi part instead.



PenguinsDontFly said:


> Any news on moyu megaminx?



None yet, the next big thing for MoYu is the 13x13, so any announcement of the MoYu Megaminx will probably come after that has been officially released. We'll be sure to let you know if we hear anything!


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 16, 2014)

As promised earlier, here's some videos and more pictures of the MoYu 13x13 prototype:

Demo Video:





Stickering Video:





I stickered the cube with Cubicle Full-Brights + Black. There were over 1000 stickers and it took me 2 hours even with application tape. I had to cut up each sheet into 9 parts, so it was basically like stickering 54 faces, and I messed up a bit too, or it probably would have been around 90 minutes.

Pre-order: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-13x13-p-3748.html


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 16, 2014)

Are there no center caps? What the heck?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 16, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> As promised earlier, here's some videos and more pictures of the MoYu 13x13 prototype:
> 
> Demo Video:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48rAQNS2r-U
> ...



even though probably not going to get it i love the primary color and its shades


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 18, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> Are there no center caps? What the heck?



Yeah, it was one of the prototype versions, they were apparently having trouble getting the center caps to fit. The real version will of course have the center caps though!



theROUXbiksCube said:


> even though probably not going to get it i love the primary color and its shades



Yeah, I like primary color cubes as well, and I'm really happy to see that it is becoming a staple color for cubes, along with black and white! And yeah, I like the shades, too. I wasn't so sure at first about how black would work out in this Full-bright set, but I'm really happy with how it turned out.


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 18, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Yeah, I like primary color cubes as well, and I'm really happy to see that it is becoming a staple color for cubes, along with black and white! And yeah, I like the shades, too. I wasn't so sure at first about how black would work out in this Full-bright set, but I'm really happy with how it turned out.



Do you have any plans to sell a full bright set for white or primary cubes (i.e., with black replacing white)? That would be incredibly awesome.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 18, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Do you have any plans to sell a full bright set for white or primary cubes (i.e., with black replacing white)? That would be incredibly awesome.



There is an option in the sticker selection area to change white to black.


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 18, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> There is an option in the sticker selection area to change white to black.



It doesn't work with sticker sets. I was just wondering if they planned to sell it as a set instead of loose sticker colors.


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 19, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> Do you have any plans to sell a full bright set for white or primary cubes (i.e., with black replacing white)? That would be incredibly awesome.



Thanks for the suggestion. Sorry, we don't have plans to add more pre-made sets in the near future. However, if you are just looking to change 1 color in a pre-made set, you can just mention the color change in the order comments (for example, change all white to black in my sticker sets). Hope this helps 

(By the way, this applies for everyone, including anyone else who may read this message).


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 19, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Sorry, we don't have plans to add more pre-made sets in the near future. However, if you are just looking to change 1 color in a pre-made set, you can just mention the color change in the order comments (for example, change all white to black in my sticker sets). Hope this helps
> 
> (By the way, this applies for everyone, including anyone else who may read this message).



Aww yes! Now I can just order half brights and change the blue!


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 19, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Sorry, we don't have plans to add more pre-made sets in the near future. However, if you are just looking to change 1 color in a pre-made set, you can just mention the color change in the order comments (for example, change all white to black in my sticker sets). Hope this helps
> 
> (By the way, this applies for everyone, including anyone else who may read this message).



I didn't know that! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Nov 19, 2014)

Could you guys do custom clock inserts?


----------



## kcl (Nov 19, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Could you guys do custom clock inserts?



+1 request for this


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Nov 19, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Could you guys do custom clock inserts?



That would be awesome


----------



## ottozing (Nov 19, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Could you guys do custom clock inserts?



What Kennan and Lucas said


----------



## Randomno (Nov 19, 2014)

I dunno what custom inserts actually are but it sounds nice...


----------



## Wylie28 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes or maybe even blank inserts that we could print over onto....


----------



## karrot321 (Nov 20, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Could you guys do custom clock inserts?



yes this would be amazing


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 20, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> Could you guys do custom clock inserts?



Thank you for the suggestion (and to everyone else who expressed interest in this). We'll investigate it and see if we can offer something like this in the future. Probably won't be a 1-2 week thing, but we'll make it a high priority to do this soon 

By the way, are clock inserts for original Rubik's Clocks and the LingAo Clocks the same? If they are different, which one do you think we should make the inserts for?

---

In unrelated news...

The MoYu AoLong V2 is now available in the original Stickerless colors! Not sure where this came from, since the last time I heard, original Stickerless shades were being discontinued and replaced by Stickerless (Bright). But fans of the original stickerless shades will be happy about this.

http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aolong-p-3201.html


----------



## Cubeologist (Nov 20, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> By the way, are clock inserts for original Rubik's Clocks and the LingAo Clocks the same? If they are different, which one do you think we should make the inserts for?



This a great idea. And the inserts are the same shape and size. One recommendation would be to make them laminated so the lube from the pins will not soak into the paper.



a cool guy said:


> The MoYu AoLong V2 is now available in the original Stickerless colors! Not sure where this came from, since the last time I heard, original Stickerless shades were being discontinued and replaced by Stickerless (Bright). But fans of the original stickerless shades will be happy about this.



Good, I was afraid that I would never have one of these.


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 21, 2014)

Are you guys having Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals?

I don't remember if this was asked before


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 23, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> This a great idea. And the inserts are the same shape and size. One recommendation would be to make them laminated so the lube from the pins will not soak into the paper.



Thanks for the input, we'll be sure to consider that when developing this product!



TraciAG said:


> Are you guys having Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals?
> 
> I don't remember if this was asked before



We haven't officially announced it yet, but since a few people have asked already, I will confirm that there will be a sale around that time! Please check back later or follow us on Facebook for the details.


----------



## kcl (Nov 23, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Thank you for the suggestion (and to everyone else who expressed interest in this). We'll investigate it and see if we can offer something like this in the future. Probably won't be a 1-2 week thing, but we'll make it a high priority to do this soon
> 
> By the way, are clock inserts for original Rubik's Clocks and the LingAo Clocks the same? If they are different, which one do you think we should make the inserts for?
> 
> ...



The inserts are the same


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving! Our Black Friday sale is just around the corner, and there will be big savings, many freebies, and an exciting prize draw to top it off! Have you thought about what you want to get yet?

Don’t forget to check out our new and improved wishlist feature before the sale starts, which you can use to let others know what you are wishing for. Check out a sample wishlist here: http://goo.gl/PNOAuf

Also, here’s a sneak peek at one of the new items we will be giving away with qualifying orders during the sale!


----------



## Randomno (Nov 27, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! Our Black Friday sale is just around the corner, and there will be big savings, many freebies, and an exciting prize draw to top it off! Have you thought about what you want to get yet?
> 
> Don’t forget to check out our new and improved wishlist feature before the sale starts, which you can use to let others know what you are wishing for. Check out a sample wishlist here: http://goo.gl/PNOAuf
> 
> ...



The image is called "oneb1" so I think I have an idea.

Guess I'll be ordering from you again.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 27, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! Our Black Friday sale is just around the corner, and there will be big savings, many freebies, and an exciting prize draw to top it off! Have you thought about what you want to get yet?
> 
> Don’t forget to check out our new and improved wishlist feature before the sale starts, which you can use to let others know what you are wishing for. Check out a sample wishlist here: http://goo.gl/PNOAuf
> 
> ...



What do you mean by freebies C:


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 28, 2014)

Our Black Friday sale starts now! Through Monday, take 10% OFF everything in our huge selection with promo code ‘*blackfriday*’ and you could also win a MoYu 13x13!

Also don’t forget to take advantage of our other awesome, limited-time deals:

*1x1 Bonus offer:* Get a free 1x1 with a purchase over $20. To claim, mention desired 1x1 in the order comments. See all available 1x1s here: http://thecubicle.us/1x1-c-176.html

*Lube Special:* Buy 1 Cubicle Silicone Lube OR Lubicle, get 1 5cc Cubicle Silicone Lube free. To claim, mention desired weight of free lube in order comments. Limit 1 free lube per customer.

*Sticker Special:* Get 1 Sticker set free with a purchase over $20. To claim, mention desired sticker set in the order comments. Limit 1 free sticker set per customer.

Free MoYu Screwdriver with any cube purchase! Mention desired color in order comments to claim

Check out the full details here: http://thecubicle.us/blackfriday2014.php


----------



## tomg (Nov 28, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Our Black Friday sale starts now! Through Monday, take 10% OFF everything in our huge selection with promo code ‘*blackfriday*’ and you could also win a MoYu 13x13!
> 
> Also don’t forget to take advantage of our other awesome, limited-time deals:
> 
> ...



Do square-1 sticker sets count as a set that we can redeem free?


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 28, 2014)

Do you think your shipping might be a little slower because of all the orders you will get during this sale?


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 28, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> Do you think your shipping might be a little slower because of all the orders you will get during this sale?



Realistically speaking, there might be some minor delays because of both the sale and the post office holiday on Thanksgiving Day, but we are well prepared for the holidays and we'll be shipping out the orders as soon as we can! 

By the way, if you need your order shipped out ASAP, we offer rush processing at checkout for a small fee. It basically pushes your order to the front of the line so it is shipped out more quickly.



a cool guy said:


> Our Black Friday sale starts now! Through Monday, take 10% OFF everything in our huge selection with promo code ‘*blackfriday*’ and you could also win a MoYu 13x13!
> 
> Also don’t forget to take advantage of our other awesome, limited-time deals:
> 
> ...


----------



## TraciAG (Nov 28, 2014)

Okay, that's nice to hear. I just noticed that my mom has ordered me a Christmas present using my account (by "accident") and I just sent you an email (to [email protected]) about it. Happy Black Friday!


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Are weilong v1s still in production? If I ordered one, would a v2 be sent instead?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Are weilong v1s still in production? If I ordered one, would a v2 be sent instead?



Yeah they are.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Nov 29, 2014)

When is the MoYu 1x1 expected? If it's soon, I may just have to wait... LOL.


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 30, 2014)

Which shades are the closest to Cubesmith's half bright with bright blue? (http://cubesmith.com/3x3hfbrtwbrtbl.jpg)
It looks to me to be white, red, fluro yellow, fluro green, fluro bright orange?, and I'm not really sure about the blue


----------



## Lid (Nov 30, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> Which shades are the closest to Cubesmith's half bright with bright blue? (http://cubesmith.com/3x3hfbrtwbrtbl.jpg)
> It looks to me to be white, red, fluro yellow, fluro green, fluro bright orange?, and I'm not really sure about the blue


The "MoYu Color Scheme" = Cubesmith HB with bright blue (sky blue on cubicle). (Cubesmith's normal blue is Deep Blue on cubicle.)


----------



## Tempus (Nov 30, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> When is the MoYu 1x1 expected? If it's soon, I may just have to wait... LOL.


Personally, I'm holding out for a stickerless 1x1.



vcuber13 said:


> Which shades are the closest to Cubesmith's half bright with bright blue? (http://cubesmith.com/3x3hfbrtwbrtbl.jpg)
> It looks to me to be white, red, fluro yellow, fluro green, fluro bright orange?, and I'm not really sure about the blue


While you wait for a more official answer, I'll just say that if you're looking for the brightest shade of blue, the one with highest saturation, I think you may want to try the one called "Ocean Blue". As far as I know, it's the only blue shade that has the white backing of the fluorescent stickers. Even the so-called "Fluro Blue" doesn't seem to have this white backing layer. In tests I have done with a UV light, "Ocean Blue" fluoresces, but ironically enough, "Fluro Blue" does not. Here is a picture of various shades of blue stickers, with "White" and "Fluro Yellow" included for comparison.


Spoiler: Image of stickers in normal light










The rightmost shade of blue is "Fluro Blue", and the one just to the left of it is "Ocean Blue".

In that picture, the light is provided by the camera's flash. Now here is the same picture taken using a UV light source:


Spoiler: Image of stickers in UV light










As you can see, the "Ocean Blue" appears significantly brighter under UV light than the other shades of blue, including "Fluro Blue".

My guess, and this is mere conjecture, is that the color known as "Fluro Blue" received its name when a truly fluorescent blue vinyl material was as yet unavailable, named thus as a way to complete the full-bright set, and that later, when a truly fluorescent blue vinyl material became available, the new color had to be given the name "Ocean Blue" to avoid confusion among those who had come to expect a specific non-fluorescent shade from the name "Fluro Blue".

If my guess is wrong, perhaps someone in-the-know could correct me.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Tempus said:


> pics and stuff



whoa those UV pictures look cool. Could you take a picture of a checkerboards Fluoro-stickered cube in UV?


----------



## idreamincubes (Nov 30, 2014)

vcuber13 said:


> Which shades are the closest to Cubesmith's half bright with bright blue? (http://cubesmith.com/3x3hfbrtwbrtbl.jpg)
> It looks to me to be white, red, fluro yellow, fluro green, fluro bright orange?, and I'm not really sure about the blue



This is what I came up with when I was on the same mission: http://thecubicle.us/stickers_share.php?public_id=411

It matches perfectly.


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Are weilong v1s still in production? If I ordered one, would a v2 be sent instead?



Yes, I can confirm that they are still in production and that the V1 will be sent if you order that one 



AlGoreRhythm said:


> When is the MoYu 1x1 expected? If it's soon, I may just have to wait... LOL.



Heh... The MoYu 1x1 is already available -- just add a MoYu logo to any 1x1 



vcuber13 said:


> Which shades are the closest to Cubesmith's half bright with bright blue? (http://cubesmith.com/3x3hfbrtwbrtbl.jpg)
> It looks to me to be white, red, fluro yellow, fluro green, fluro bright orange?, and I'm not really sure about the blue



I can confirm what Lid and idreamincubes have already pointed out -- that the blue in that set is sky blue, and the other colors are correct as you have listed them. Hope this helps!



Tempus said:


> Personally, I'm holding out for a stickerless 1x1.
> 
> 
> While you wait for a more official answer, I'll just say that if you're looking for the brightest shade of blue, the one with highest saturation, I think you may want to try the one called "Ocean Blue". As far as I know, it's the only blue shade that has the white backing of the fluorescent stickers. Even the so-called "Fluro Blue" doesn't seem to have this white backing layer. In tests I have done with a UV light, "Ocean Blue" fluoresces, but ironically enough, "Fluro Blue" does not. Here is a picture of various shades of blue stickers, with "White" and "Fluro Yellow" included for comparison.
> ...



Very nice comparison of the colors! And yes sir, you are indeed correct about the Fluro Blue and Ocean Blue. Ocean Blue is a true fluorescent blue, but it wasn't originally available and we didn't feel comfortable changing up the colors, as that would just serve to confuse those who had already established their color preferences. It's a nice color that is basically a brighter version of sky blue, and I personally like it a lot.

P.S. I had no idea about fluorescent colors glowing brighter under UV light. Very cool!


----

In other news...

Unstickered versions of the MoYu 13x13 are now available! This will save you a lot of time if you are planning on restickering the cube with your custom shades. Check them out here: http://goo.gl/LI3z8I

Also, today's the last day to take 10% off store-wide with code "Blackfriday". You can also take advantage of our Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals and to be entered to win a MoYu 13x13 and other cool prizes! If you haven't already, be sure to check out the sale here: http://goo.gl/mfkI4u


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 3, 2014)

For what it's worth, the Moyu shades color set seems pretty spot on except for the fluoro orange. The standard orange that I recieved from you guys seems much more comparable to the oranges I have gotten on recent moyu cubes. Other than that, I really enjoyed my recent order, and got it a day earlier than expected. Thanks!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 3, 2014)

Does anybody know Neil Morales' color shades? I like the blue, what shade is it, the rest idc about probably Half-Brights...


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 5, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> For what it's worth, the Moyu shades color set seems pretty spot on except for the fluoro orange. The standard orange that I recieved from you guys seems much more comparable to the oranges I have gotten on recent moyu cubes. Other than that, I really enjoyed my recent order, and got it a day earlier than expected. Thanks!



Glad to hear your order arrived earlier than expected! Also, thanks for your feedback about the MoYu color scheme orange, which we call "Fluro Bright Orange." We've had similar reports before, but it still seems like Fluro Bright Orange is the closest available match to MoYu's stock orange. Interesting that you found standard orange to be much more comparable to MoYu's orange though, since I always thought MoYu's orange looked kind of reddish. I'll look into it for the future and see if we can improve the MoYu color shades even further 



theROUXbiksCube said:


> Does anybody know Neil Morales' color shades? I like the blue, what shade is it, the rest idc about probably Half-Brights...



I think it is this one: http://thecubicle.us/stickers_share.php?public_id=5922

But the only way to know for sure is to send him a PM (if he's on the forums) or ask him otherwise 

-----

In other news... Frosted Cubicle business cards are back in time for the holidays! We'll be including them with each order.

Also, we hope everybody had a great Black Friday and got everything they wanted! Just a gentle reminder that the holidays are a busy time for many vendors. If you are placing any time-sensitive orders, we would recommend adding "Rush Processing" at checkout to ensure your order is shipped out before the next day.


----------



## natezach728 (Dec 5, 2014)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Does anybody know Neil Morales' color shades? I like the blue, what shade is it, the rest idc about probably Half-Brights...



I can text Neil and ask him for you. I can't remember the shade even though i bought him stickers from the cubicle


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2014)

natezach728 said:


> I can text Neil and ask him for you. I can't remember the shade even though i bought him stickers from the cubicle


You could check your past orders for the sticker shades you helped him order.


----------



## natezach728 (Dec 5, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> You could check your past orders for the sticker shades you helped him order.



oh...yeah... I could do that... Thanks Man!!


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Dec 6, 2014)

Not meaning to rush you guys in any way, but about when should I expect a package I ordered during the Black Friday sale? I'm sure you guys are swamped with orders, but I was just wondering. Thanks


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 8, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Not meaning to rush you guys in any way, but about when should I expect a package I ordered during the Black Friday sale? I'm sure you guys are swamped with orders, but I was just wondering. Thanks



Thanks for asking, and sorry about the delay with your order. We were a bit overwhelmed with higher than normal order volume during the Black Friday sale (and also the requests for bonus items), but we are pleased to say that all Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale orders should be shipped out by early this coming week. If you would like to inquire about a specific order number, feel free to PM me or email [email protected] 

---

In other news... new Cubicle Cube Pads are now available for purchase! Check them out here: http://thecubicle.us/cubicle-cube-p-3813.html


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey, I ordered a white SS 7x7 Mini and received a black one?  I'm wondering how to go about getting a replacement..


----------



## Aussie (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello, TheCubicle! Do you know if you will ever have different colored MoYu 6x6's in stock? I really would like to see a pink MoYu 6x6, like the ShengShou.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 8, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Hello, TheCubicle! Do you know if you will ever have different colored MoYu 6x6's in stock? I really would like to see a pink MoYu 6x6, like the ShengShou.



As far as I know Moyu as only made the 6x6 in White, Black, and Primary color.


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 9, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> Hey, I ordered a white SS 7x7 Mini and received a black one?  I'm wondering how to go about getting a replacement..



Sorry to hear that, can you please email [email protected] with a picture of the item you received with the original packaging? We'll be glad to assist you further 



Aussie said:


> Hello, TheCubicle! Do you know if you will ever have different colored MoYu 6x6's in stock? I really would like to see a pink MoYu 6x6, like the ShengShou.



I think it would be cool as well, but I'm not sure if MoYu has plans to do this since they haven't done it before with their other cubes. They might release a stickerless pink version eventually, like they did with the AoChuang/AoSu/AoFu, and then you could make a force cube that is pink if you got 6 of them! But that's quite difficult, and you would have to find other people to buy the 5 non-pink force cubes.


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 9, 2014)

Ah, nevermind now. I took it out of the packaging just to see how it turned and I was so disturbed by the stiffness I spent an hour making it perfect. So it's probably not returnable now  but thanks anyway. 

Plus bigger black cubes look more satisfying when scrambled than biger white cubes.


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 9, 2014)

When are you going to do the drawing for the Moyu 13x13x13 from the black friday/cyber monday sales? I know you guys are probably still backlogged, but I was just wondering when/where it would be announced, if at all. Thanks!


----------



## NooberCuber (Dec 9, 2014)

for the silicone lube
there used to be an option on the page to add a dispensing tip 
do they come with a tip now? or does one havw to order one separately from lube accessories


----------



## richardye1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Just wondering, if i bought something during the black friday sale and it still says "processing" should i expect it next week or is that just the lack of update frequecy?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 10, 2014)

If I were to ask to pic up stickers in Red Cross Cubing Open 2014 where you guys are vending this Saturday, what email do I send it to? 
And do I send you the link to the shade if its custom?
EDIT: I already sent an email to [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 10, 2014)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> If I were to ask to pic up stickers in Red Cross Cubing Open 2014 where you guys are vending this Saturday, what email do I send it to?
> And do I send you the link to the shade if its custom?



Send it to the typical Cubicle email [email protected]


----------



## tomg (Dec 10, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> When are you going to do the drawing for the Moyu 13x13x13 from the black friday/cyber monday sales? I know you guys are probably still backlogged, but I was just wondering when/where it would be announced, if at all. Thanks!



Its right on the homepage  just scroll down to "Other News"


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 10, 2014)

TraciAG said:


> Ah, nevermind now. I took it out of the packaging just to see how it turned and I was so disturbed by the stiffness I spent an hour making it perfect. So it's probably not returnable now  but thanks anyway.
> 
> Plus bigger black cubes look more satisfying when scrambled than biger white cubes.



No problem, glad to hear that you are liking the black cube! Feel free to let us know if you need anything else 



obelisk477 said:


> When are you going to do the drawing for the Moyu 13x13x13 from the black friday/cyber monday sales? I know you guys are probably still backlogged, but I was just wondering when/where it would be announced, if at all. Thanks!



Prize draw was held on Monday and the winners have been posted on the front page and also contacted by email. Thank you for participating in the sale. We hope it was exciting! 



NooberCuber said:


> for the silicone lube
> there used to be an option on the page to add a dispensing tip
> do they come with a tip now? or does one havw to order one separately from lube accessories



All the lubes come with dispensing tips now. If you don't want the dispensing tip, use this link to order it instead (select No for dispensing tip). http://thecubicle.us/assorted-silicone-lube-p-61.html



richardye1 said:


> Just wondering, if i bought something during the black friday sale and it still says "processing" should i expect it next week or is that just the lack of update frequecy?



Thank you for your order. We are working hard to ship out the orders on a first-come, first-served basis, and we should be all done with the sale orders by Wednesday or Thursday the latest. If you have a specific order number you would like to ask about, please email [email protected] or PM me the order number and we'll get back to you with the details.



theROUXbiksCube said:


> If I were to ask to pic up stickers in Red Cross Cubing Open 2014 where you guys are vending this Saturday, what email do I send it to?
> And do I send you the link to the shade if its custom?
> EDIT: I already sent an email to [email protected]
> Thanks



We will be vending at Red Cross Open so it is possible to pick up your order there. I saw your email, and I'll be sure to get back to it as soon as I can 

Also, if anyone else is attending Red Cross Open this weekend and wants to pick up or request items, feel free to email [email protected] about it and we'll bring the items to the competition.


----------



## SGKCuber (Dec 12, 2014)

Just wondering, I ordered on Tuesday (It was a 45$ order), and I know that the Black Friday sale/Prize draw has taken a while. Did the prize draw delay all other orders?


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Dec 12, 2014)

Are they going to be selling cubes on the spot at the comp?


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 13, 2014)

SGKCuber said:


> Just wondering, I ordered on Tuesday (It was a 45$ order), and I know that the Black Friday sale/Prize draw has taken a while. Did the prize draw delay all other orders?



It's possible -- please PM the order number or email it to [email protected] and we'll be glad to look up the order and let you know the current status 



ComputerGuy365 said:


> Are they going to be selling cubes on the spot at the comp?



Yes, we will be vending and providing prizes at Red Cross Cubing Open 2014! If you are attending, feel free to stop by our table and check out everything we have to offer 

If anyone else here is attending, we hope to see you there as well!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 14, 2014)

A cool guy thanks for the 55mm zanchi I bought today but on OF the sides doesn't have a washer, I'll send an image today to your support email. Thanks :3


----------



## intheowetrust (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry to bother you, but one of the GuanLongs that I ordered in the recent sale came with a broken piece.


----------



## Note (Dec 16, 2014)

"Please note that for orders containing custom cubes, processing can take a few days since the custom cubes are produced off-site."

I ordered a plastic box, a Gans 3 V3, a Lanlan 3x3x2, and a 1x1. Are any of those custom cubes? (Not really a complaint..Sorta makes it worth the wait.. ^^)


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 16, 2014)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> A cool guy thanks for the 55mm zanchi I bought today but on OF the sides doesn't have a washer, I'll send an image today to your support email. Thanks :3



Thanks for your email, we have responded to it already. Nice meeting you at the competition!



intheowetrust said:


> Sorry to bother you, but one of the GuanLongs that I ordered in the recent sale came with a broken piece.



Sorry to hear that. Please email [email protected] with a picture of the problem and we'll be glad to assist you further 



Note said:


> "Please note that for orders containing custom cubes, processing can take a few days since the custom cubes are produced off-site."
> 
> I ordered a plastic box, a Gans 3 V3, a Lanlan 3x3x2, and a 1x1. Are any of those custom cubes? (Not really a complaint..Sorta makes it worth the wait.. ^^)



Nope, none of those are custom cubes. If you would like us to look up your order for you and let you know the details, feel free to PM me the order number or email it to [email protected]thecubicle.us


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 17, 2014)

The *Mini MoYu AoSu 4x4 (60mm)* is now available for pre-order! It's 2mm smaller than the original AoSu and 3mm bigger than a typical 3x3 cube. Other than the size, it appears identical to the original MoYu AoSu 4x4. I think it will be interesting to see what difference that 2mm makes for speedcubers 

Also, we are also giving away a free set of custom-fitted *Cubicle stickers* with all pre-orders of this cube! Check out the details here: http://goo.gl/2xKPPd


----------



## dougthecube (Dec 18, 2014)

i have made two orders one six days ago, and the other three days ago. They are both still processing. They are orders numbers 36339 and 36775. I was wondering if you had any news?


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 18, 2014)

dougthecube said:


> i have made two orders one six days ago, and the other three days ago. They are both still processing. They are orders numbers 36339 and 36775. I was wondering if you had any news?



Hi, thank you for your recent orders. We have looked up your orders just now and we expect to ship out your order Thursday!

By the way, if anyone else reading this is wondering about the status of their order, we are just experiencing some delays due to many customers ordering at the same time for the holidays. Rest assured that we are working as hard as we can to ship everything out as soon as we can. If any customer wishes to inquire about their order or let us know any specific needs, please feel free to PM the order number to me or email [email protected]thecubicle.us


----------



## VintageAion (Dec 18, 2014)

I just made my 5th order today. I had good experience with you guys in the past. 

Order number: 37376 (Rushed)

Just saying.


----------



## dougthecube (Dec 18, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Hi, thank you for your recent orders. We have looked up your orders just now and we expect to ship out your order Thursday!



Thanks a lot


----------



## AirbusCube (Dec 20, 2014)

If I order a mini aosu, a weilong and some stickers now, is it possible to get them before 9 January?


----------



## VikingCuber (Dec 20, 2014)

AirbusCube said:


> If I order a mini aosu, a weilong and some stickers now, is it possible to get them before 9 January?



Just to let you know. I live in Denmark and ordered this last monday and I just recieved it today. So without knowing for sure I would say that it shouldn't be a problem at all even though it's Christmas and New Years eve soon.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 21, 2014)

Are you guys going to rename these stickers to 60mm stickers?

http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-62mm-small-c-66_158.html


----------



## Lid (Dec 21, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Are you guys going to rename these stickers to 60mm stickers?
> 
> http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-62mm-small-c-66_158.html


Did you even read the notes: "Same size as AoSu/WeiSu *factory* stickers."?


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 21, 2014)

Lid said:


> Did you even read the notes: "Same size as AoSu/WeiSu *factory* stickers."?



What's your point??? I'm saying that he should call these stickers 60mm instead of 62mm small.


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 21, 2014)

Wait, I'm confused. Aren't they just the same stickers? Or does the Cubicle make their stickers to sizes they prefer?


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 23, 2014)

VintageAion said:


> I just made my 5th order today. I had good experience with you guys in the past.
> 
> Order number: 37376 (Rushed)
> 
> Just saying.



Thanks very much for your continued patronage at our store  We see that the cubes have arrived already, and we hope you like them!



AirbusCube said:


> If I order a mini aosu, a weilong and some stickers now, is it possible to get them before 9 January?



To Sweden, most likely yes. We've had fast shipping to Sweden and most countries in Europe before, so it should be no problem for the order to arrive by then. If you want to be extra sure, we would recommend adding Rush Processing at checkout. It's not that much and it will make sure your order ships out as fast as possible. Hope this helps 



Coolster01 said:


> Are you guys going to rename these stickers to 60mm stickers?
> 
> http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-62mm-small-c-66_158.html



It's a fair point, but I think we'll be making a new set for the Mini MoYu AoSu 60mm if that was what you had in mind. The 62mm stickers may fit a 60mm cube just fine, but the spacing is for a 62mm cube (if you use application tape, this could matter). So, the new Mini AoSu 60mm custom-fitted stickers will be spaced for application tape on a 60mm cube.



TraciAG said:


> Wait, I'm confused. Aren't they just the same stickers? Or does the Cubicle make their stickers to sizes they prefer?



The stickers in that link (62mm - Small) were made after some customers requested stickers that looked the same as the factory stickers on the MoYu AoSu/WeiSu (at first anyway -- MoYu recently changed the stickers and now they are bigger and they look different). I guess some people just prefer the bubbly shape of those stickers to the custom-fitted ones.

---

Also, the Mini AoSu 60mm is here! Apparently, there was a minor change to the edges that helped get rid of the inner layer catching problem that affects some 62mm AoSu cubes. To be honest, I think that change was long overdue and MoYu made a mistake by letting their flagship 4x4 continue to have this small but still significant problem for so long. Glad that they fixed it in the mini version though -- I wasn't sure at first because the pictures weren't high quality enough, but I just verified it with the actual cube.

Mini MoYu AoSu 4x4: goo.gl/2xKPPd

Pics:











If anyone is interested, here's a video of how to fix the catching issue on the 62mm AoSu (the mod essentially replicates what has been changed in the Mini AoSu now):


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow. The Mini looks like it will feel a lot smoother than the regular one. It almost reminds me of a Fangshi side by side with it's big brother like that..


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 23, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Also, the Mini AoSu 60mm is here! Apparently, there was a minor change to the edges that helped get rid of the inner layer catching problem that affects some 62mm AoSu cubes. To be honest, I think that change was long overdue and MoYu made a mistake by letting their flagship 4x4 continue to have this small but still significant problem for so long. Glad that they fixed it in the mini version though -- I wasn't sure at first because the pictures weren't high quality enough, but I just verified it with the actual cube.



How did the cube feel relative to the 62mm Aosu?


----------



## Berd (Dec 23, 2014)

Just wondering, why do ocean blue stickers leave such a residue!?


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 24, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> How did the cube feel relative to the 62mm Aosu?



Feels about the same, except with smoother inner layers out of the box. I've felt some bad AoSus that kept locking up on the inner layers due to edge catching, but that seems to all be mostly gone here.



Berd said:


> Just wondering, why do ocean blue stickers leave such a residue!?



Ocean blue stickers are made from a different type of vinyl, which unfortunately causes it to leave more residue if they are removed. I had the same problem before, but all you need is some Goo Gone or other residue removal liquid (rubbing alcohol or others?) and it will rub right off.


----------



## Berd (Dec 24, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Feels about the same, except with smoother inner layers out of the box. I've felt some bad AoSus that kept locking up on the inner layers due to edge catching, but that seems to all be mostly gone here.
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean blue stickers are made from a different type of vinyl, which unfortunately causes it to leave more residue if they are removed. I had the same problem before, but all you need is some Goo Gone or other residue removal liquid (rubbing alcohol or others?) and it will rub right off.


I tried that and it worked great! Do you have any discounts on buying 10+ sets of 3x3 stickers?


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 25, 2014)

Berd said:


> I tried that and it worked great! Do you have any discounts on buying 10+ sets of 3x3 stickers?



Awesome, glad to hear it worked! We do have automatic bulk sticker discounts for sticker purchases within the same category:

2-5 Sets	6-9 Sets	10+ Sets
5% Off	8% Off	12% Off

1 set of stickers = 6 single stickers

So, for example, if you bought 10 sets of custom stickers for 3x3 57 DY, you would get 12% off those stickers. These discounts are automatically calculated and applied in the shopping cart.

Pre-made sets (e.g., Half-Bright) are already discounted and do not qualify for additional bulk sticker discounts. 

----

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all of our fellow Speedsolving members!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Dec 25, 2014)

a cool guy said:


> Awesome, glad to hear it worked! We do have automatic bulk sticker discounts for sticker purchases within the same category:
> 
> 2-5 Sets	6-9 Sets	10+ Sets
> 5% Off	8% Off	12% Off
> ...



What cube is that??


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 25, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> What cube is that??


It's a DianMa


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 25, 2014)

Boxing day sale?! =D My net worth is in the positive and this is unacceptable. I must balance it with puzzles.

... although I suppose I could consider puzzles an asset leaving me positive. Yes.. yes this will do quite nicely.

Also somehow obtain ghost cubes again please.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 25, 2014)

Is there going to be a Christmas sale?


----------



## Myachii (Dec 27, 2014)

Buying >$230 of loot tommorow 
How long will the delay be due to the custom logos?
Also will I be told the weight of the package before purchase? Trying to avoid the Priority option.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Dec 27, 2014)

Any idea when the Huachuang will be available for pre-order? Moyu fb page says it will be released 1/2/15. How soon after that would you receive and ship them? Can't wait to spend this Christmas money on a nice order!


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 27, 2014)

My grandmother just stopped by with my Christmas $$$. Shengshou 9x9, here I come....


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 27, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> My grandmother just stopped by with my Christmas $$$. Shengshou 9x9, here I come....



Not enough for moyu 13x13?


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 28, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Boxing day sale?! =D My net worth is in the positive and this is unacceptable. I must balance it with puzzles.
> 
> ... although I suppose I could consider puzzles an asset leaving me positive. Yes.. yes this will do quite nicely.
> 
> Also somehow obtain ghost cubes again please.



Nice  By the way, we'll be having a sale around New Year's time, so be sure to check back around then to get the most bang for your buck!

Sorry, I don't think Ghost Cubes are available from any retailers anymore. They were discontinued by Meffert's a while ago, sadly. Not sure why, because they seemed like a real hit!



Michael Womack said:


> Is there going to be a Christmas sale?



Nope, but there will be a New Year's sale! We'll announce it here soon 



Myachii said:


> Buying >$230 of loot tommorow
> How long will the delay be due to the custom logos?
> Also will I be told the weight of the package before purchase? Trying to avoid the Priority option.



Thank you for shopping with us  Custom logos usually take around a week to produce. If you want us to send the logos separately once they are ready, just ask in the order comments -- there's no extra charge for the separate shipment.

The weight of the package is not shown, but you can easily use the Shipping Calculator tool at the bottom of the shopping cart page to show what the least expensive shipping option is. Once that tool starts to show "priority mail," it means that your order weight is over 4lbs and it can only be shipped with priority mail. Hope this helps!



sk8erman41 said:


> Any idea when the Huachuang will be available for pre-order? Moyu fb page says it will be released 1/2/15. How soon after that would you receive and ship them? Can't wait to spend this Christmas money on a nice order!



Thanks for asking! The MoYu HuaChuang 5x5 is now available for pre-order as of a few minutes ago... check it out here: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-huachuang-p-3866.html

Thanks again for shopping with us, and we hope you find what you want on our shop 



AlGoreRhythm said:


> My grandmother just stopped by with my Christmas $$$. Shengshou 9x9, here I come....



Awesome, thanks for shopping with us! By the way, there's a sale coming up right around the corner, so if you don't mind waiting a few more days, please be sure to check back soon 


---

As I stated above, the MoYu HuaChuang 5x5 is now available for pre-order! MoYu themselves touted this cube as the "best 5x5" on the market, but we'll just have to see if it lives up to what they say.

Pre-order info: http://goo.gl/L81B5b


----------



## VintageAion (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey there cubicle.us. I'm about to make another order soon. 

I remember a few years ago I made an order for a special mod ZhanChi, that ZhanChi is currently my best cube and is my main cube as of today as I'm still very satisfied with the results of the custom mod you guys did on it. The cube is called ZhanChi Silk and it was offered along side the OH ZhanChi. 

Order #764
Order Total: $22.80 Order Date: Tuesday 22 May, 2012
1 x ZhanChi Silk
- Color: White






I haven't lubed or cleaned it in over a year and it does not need it. No torpedoes and it never ever pops on my semiloose tensions. Corners don't flip. It's smooth and never locks up. I love it but I want to try new cubes since ZhanChi is the only cube ib ever used besides the Walmart cube and I want stuff to compare it with. 



Spoiler



Casual 30 sec solve after not touching the cube after over a year 5 months ago: 
[video=youtube_share;0ixEazGoUww]http://youtu.be/0ixEazGoUww[/video]

Casual Solve At The Airport, working towards sub 20 again: 
[video=youtube_share;CE_xr8qvkZc]http://youtu.be/CE_xr8qvkZc[/video]



I'm wondering if you guys still do mods or can do them on special request and wonder if you guys can do a special mod for any other cube. Or if you been wanting to try a new mod and have someone test it. I'll be more than happy to buy it and test it and tell you if it is good or not. 

And yes, my last order did arrive but I'm not completely satisfied with the DaYan Megaminx due to one if the centers always unscrewing itself when I turn it and causing the puzzle to fall apart on the light blue side. But I'm searching for a solution for that since I know there is a reason why it does that. Maybe a bad screw or stripped core. If so, maybe I can just order parts instead of returning the entire puzzle. 

The 5x5 though I got is great and I will be using it regularly though I wish I bought it in white but that was my fault for not selecting that option.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 28, 2014)

VintageAion said:


> And yes, my last order did arrive but I'm not completely satisfied with the DaYan Megaminx due to one if the centers always unscrewing itself when I turn it and causing the puzzle to fall apart on the light blue side. But I'm searching for a solution for that since I know there is a reason why it does that. Maybe a bad screw or stripped core. If so, maybe I can just order parts instead of returning the entire puzzle.



You could just buy a new core for the megaminx. They're available on the cubicle too.


----------



## Berd (Dec 28, 2014)

Do you do stickers for the SS mirror block? I couldn't see any but really want a 6 colour scheme! 

I would ly forever if you implemented this <3


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 29, 2014)

Awww man.... my parents say I shouldn't be spending that much on a puzzle. So I guess no 9x9 or higher for me. In fact, they don't even want me to get any more puzzles .


----------



## Myachii (Dec 29, 2014)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Awww man.... my parents say I shouldn't be spending that much on a puzzle. So I guess no 9x9 or higher for me. In fact, they don't even want me to get any more puzzles .



Lol I just ordered $240 of puzzles without a word of complaint from my parents xD 
90% of all my Christmas money gone in one order xD


----------



## VintageAion (Dec 29, 2014)

Sounds like my parents but best thing is. I don't live with them no more and I pay my own bills so they can't tell me what to do with my money. 

They threw out about 900$ worth of my yugioh cards when I was younger.


----------



## lucascube (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2014)

VintageAion said:


> They threw out about 900$ worth of my yugioh cards when I was younger.



Why would they do that?


----------



## VintageAion (Dec 29, 2014)

Because they thought it was a useless hobby


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm not holding it against my parents. I get that they are doing it because I shouldn't get into the habit of useless spending and using money every time I get it, right away. I'm not really upset. 



> Lol I just ordered $240 of puzzles without a word of complaint from my parents xD
> 90% of all my Christmas money gone in one order xD


Wow.... $240!? That does seem like a lot. You could have saved up a bit more and bought a 13x13 :tu


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 29, 2014)

VintageAion said:


> Hey there cubicle.us. I'm about to make another order soon.
> 
> I remember a few years ago I made an order for a special mod ZhanChi, that ZhanChi is currently my best cube and is my main cube as of today as I'm still very satisfied with the results of the custom mod you guys did on it. The cube is called ZhanChi Silk and it was offered along side the OH ZhanChi.
> 
> ...



Hey there, yeah those mods were really nice, and it's a real shame that we had to discontinue them. We don't have immediate plans to bring back custom mods in the near future, but if we do, we'll be sure to do some sort of public tester selection program to help generate interest in these puzzles. Again, it's really speculative at this point, but if it happens, we'll be sure to announce here 

Also, sorry to hear about the problem with the DaYan Megaminx. From the description it sounds like a stripped core. We would be glad to assist you further if you shoot us an email at [email protected] or use the Contact Us form on our site. Be sure to mention the order number in that email. We are looking forward to assisting you!

Glad to hear the 5x5 is nice though!



Berd said:


> Do you do stickers for the SS mirror block? I couldn't see any but really want a 6 colour scheme!
> 
> I would ly forever if you implemented this <3



It's definitely a priority for us, and we should have them within the next 1-2 months for sure. It's just been a bit more hectic than usual lately, so new sticker releases are delayed.

Also, we'll be getting some pre-stickered 6-color Mirror blocks soon, so be sure to check back in about a week for those


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 29, 2014)

can you pay with paypal after you make an account ?


----------



## Myachii (Dec 29, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> can you pay with paypal after you make an account ?



Yeah, but it's only a last resort. I'm British and paid with it, and have had no problems yet.
Choose PayPal during the checkout process



AlGoreRhythm said:


> Wow.... $240!? That does seem like a lot. You could have saved up a bit more and bought a 13x13 :tu



I got around £200 for Christmas by asking everyone for money. That's roughly $310. I could've afforded a 13x13 xD
But I had a bunch of other cubes to buy first  maybe next year.



Berd said:


> Do you do stickers for the SS mirror block? I couldn't see any but really want a 6 colour scheme!
> 
> I would ly forever if you implemented this <3



Doesn't that kind defeat the purpose of mirror blocks lol?


----------



## Berd (Dec 29, 2014)

Myachii said:


> Yeah, but it's only a last resort. I'm British and paid with it, and have had no problems yet.
> Choose PayPal during the checkout process
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but it would be cool


----------



## MrMan (Dec 29, 2014)

I was wondering if it is possible to order springs and stickers with a sticker type shipping (2~3$).
I have lots of sticker to order and also some springs and as they are quite light I thought it could be possible.


----------



## VintageAion (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm wondering again. 

Why is priority mail $29.95 on cubicle.us when I know for many times when I use priority on other sites, it only cost 7$ ?

For example. Here is my shipping price from another site that ships from New York. 







This is cubicle.us


----------



## MrMan (Dec 29, 2014)

There is an extra express after priority.

_Also do you think you could make a colour palette with all of your stickers (only one) to buy so we can have all the color in real ?
In my opinion the sticker viewer is kind of pointless as the colors can't be accurate with a screen._ --Useless


----------



## skycubes (Dec 29, 2014)

They already have that under sticker accessories and logos http://thecubicle.us/cubicle-stickers-official-color-chart-white-p-3195.html


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 29, 2014)

MrMan said:


> There is an extra express after priority.
> 
> Also do you think you could make a colour palette with all of your stickers (only one) to buy so we can have all the color in real ?
> In my opinion the sticker viewer is kind of pointless as the colors can't be accurate with a screen.


They have one under sticker accessorys.


----------



## MrMan (Dec 29, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> They have one under sticker accessorys.





Skycubes said:


> They already have that under sticker accessories and logos http://thecubicle.us/cubicle-sticker...te-p-3195.html



Sorry I did not know, I will buy one next time I get sticker. It's cool !


----------



## VintageAion (Dec 30, 2014)

You guys just added another shipping option and it made my order 30$ cheaper for the same quality of service I love. For that, be expected to get alot more business from me more often.


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 31, 2014)

MrMan said:


> I was wondering if it is possible to order springs and stickers with a sticker type shipping (2~3$).
> I have lots of sticker to order and also some springs and as they are quite light I thought it could be possible.



Springs could qualify if you just bought 1 set, but it would have to be arranged beforehand. Basically, you just buy some random sticker or logos that's the same value as the spring set and in the order comments, specifically request that the random sticker(s) be changed for the spring in the order comments. For example, if the spring you wanted to buy was $1, you could buy 4 x Cubicle Logo and ask for the change in the order comments. We will limit it to 1 spring set per order though, since if there are too many it can get messy. Hope this helps 



VintageAion said:


> You guys just added another shipping option and it made my order 30$ cheaper for the same quality of service I love. For that, be expected to get alot more business from me more often.



Thanks for your continued business  Just to clarify though, the shipping option should have been there all along. Maybe it just wasn't showing up in the right place on Mobile or something. Also, the shipping options offered on that other NY-based store were a bit strange. The Free shipping option was by USPS First Class, and the option under that was also by USPS First Class, but it cost around $4. So, there were 2 prices for the same service, and anyone who chose the $4 option basically lost $4. The Priority Mail option is just a step up from First Class (expedited mail). Priority Mail *Express* is the next-day option and it wasn't offered on that site.

-----

Just tried out the MoYu HuaChuang 5x5 prototype. It looks virtually identical to the MoYu AoChuang on the outside, but it just feels smoother, less bumpy, and faster. Corner cutting is pretty much the same, although I would honestly say that reverse-corner cutting on the HuaChuang might be a little bit less smooth since the corner seems to snap into place after performing a reverse cut. Maybe that's just the prototype, but it could be due to the corner piece design.

Also, there will be a New Year's Sale starting on January 1st. If you are shopping for new cubes for the new year, don't forget to check back soon for all the deals and specials we have lined up!

HuaChaung 5x5 prototype with custom-fitted Cubicle Full-Brights:


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Do the layers do that horrible misaligning thing that the aochuang does when doing extreme corner cuts?


----------



## Chree (Dec 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Do the layers do that horrible misaligning thing that the aochuang does when doing extreme corner cuts?



Follow up question: Is the HuaChuang the same size as the AoChuang? And will the sticker sets be identical?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 31, 2014)

Do you guys still sell Cubicle logos for cubes?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 31, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Do you guys still sell Cubicle logos for cubes?


Yes, that would be in the sticker accessories section.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 31, 2014)

TheCubicle, will you guys begin to sell MoYu AoShi 6x6 parts? I'm pretty sure my AoShi came without an inner mechanism.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 1, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Do the layers do that horrible misaligning thing that the aochuang does when doing extreme corner cuts?



I think it happened once when the cube slipped in my hands, and yeah, it seems to do that when doing extreme corner cuts. Hopefully you won't need to do a lot of those though 



Chree said:


> Follow up question: Is the HuaChuang the same size as the AoChuang? And will the sticker sets be identical?



Yes, the HuaChuang is virtually identical to the AoChuang on the exterior. Same size, same shape of pieces, so the AoChuang stickers will be a perfect fit for the HuaChuang as well.

Also, the HuaChuang and AoChuang seems to remind me of the difference between the AoSu and WeiSu. Mostly the same, but the newer one just feels faster.

Here's a picture I posted recently with AoChuang-fitted full-brights on a HuaChuang:









Aussie said:


> TheCubicle, will you guys begin to sell MoYu AoShi 6x6 parts? I'm pretty sure my AoShi came without an inner mechanism.



AoShi 6x6 parts are already available, but we just haven't gotten the chance to list them on the site yet. Just buy the corresponding SS 6x6 replacement piece and ask for the AoShi piece in the order comments


----------



## VintageAion (Jan 1, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> I think it happened once when the cube slipped in my hands, and yeah, it seems to do that when doing extreme corner cuts. Hopefully you won't need to do a lot of those though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give me free items pl0x =P jk.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year from The Cubicle! We hope 2014 was an exciting year in cubing for everyone, and we hope that 2015 will be filled with even more joys and excitements!

To ring in the New Year, we are offering 10% OFF our entire selection with code *happy2015*, and you can also take advantage of our lube and sticker specials! Offers valid through Sunday only. Full details here: http://goo.gl/SdkJnR

Also, to wrap up 2014, here’s some pictures of what we think are some of the most influential cube releases of 2014 (hint: they are all by MoYu):


----------



## VintageAion (Jan 1, 2015)

*Takes out credit card*

For the free items. Lube, stickers and screw driver. All I have to do is buy cubicle lube and then add something else to make the price 20$ ?

I got a stickerless transparent aulong and lubicle in the car. That should be enough for all of the free stuff right? 
Just need to put it in comments?


----------



## VintageAion (Jan 1, 2015)

VintageAion said:


> *Takes out credit card*
> 
> For the free items. Lube, stickers and screw driver. All I have to do is buy cubicle lube and then add something else to make the price 20$ ?
> 
> ...



Nevermind. Made the purchase. I hope I did it correctly
Order Number: 39130


----------



## Myachii (Jan 1, 2015)

Just had my items shipped out.
Not only did I miss the New Year sale by 4 days, I also missed the Huachuang pre-order by one day... And 5x5 is my favourite event.
i cri
Still looking forward to receiving it all though.

Surprised the 5x5 is the same price as the 6x6...


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 2, 2015)

VintageAion said:


> Nevermind. Made the purchase. I hope I did it correctly
> Order Number: 39130



It's all correct and ready to go! Thank you for your new order, and we are looking forward to shipping it out soon 



Myachii said:


> Just had my items shipped out.
> Not only did I miss the New Year sale by 4 days, I also missed the Huachuang pre-order by one day... And 5x5 is my favourite event.
> i cri
> Still looking forward to receiving it all though.
> ...



Aww, sorry to hear that  At least the order is already out in the mail and it should be arriving very soon!

And yeah, MoYu set the price that way. I guess they are just really confident about this new 5x5.


----------



## Randomno (Jan 2, 2015)

Is there anything pretty cheap and somewhat unique I could buy here? I want to make use of the sale.


----------



## Berd (Jan 2, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Is there anything pretty cheap and somewhat unique I could buy here? I want to make use of the sale.


Not shipping to the UK


----------



## Myachii (Jan 2, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Aww, sorry to hear that  At least the order is already out in the mail and it should be arriving very soon!
> And yeah, MoYu set the price that way. I guess they are just really confident about this new 5x5.



I couldn't wait to get my stuff so I ordered it earlier anyway xD
And I expect to see some amazing reviews on this new 5x5 if MoYu are insisting on keeping the price that high.



Berd said:


> Not shipping to the UK



Yah, if you live in the UK I suggest you order a couple hundred $$'s of stuff once or twice a year instead of regular $20 orders, because the shipping is expensive unless you buy lots 
Besides, bigger boxes are more exciting to open xD

And wut  Randomno was forum banned?

EDIT: Another question for you guys, considering you have blindfolds available for purchase (one of which is heading my way as we speak), have you thought about selling ear defenders/muffs for BLD solvers?


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey A Cool Guy, it seems I ordered the wrong colored cuboid!  is it possible to get a white 3x3x4 instead of a black one? Order #39388 I just ordered so it hasn't even processed yet!


----------



## Berd (Jan 2, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I couldn't wait to get my stuff so I ordered it earlier anyway xD
> And I expect to see some amazing reviews on this new 5x5 if MoYu are insisting on keeping the price that high.
> 
> 
> ...


Charlie was banned? Hahahaa


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> Charlie was banned? Hahahaa



But it only sais that the randomno is banned. Who is Charlie?


----------



## Berd (Jan 2, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> But it only sais that the randomno is banned. Who is Charlie?



Charlie is Randomno's name.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 3, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Is there anything pretty cheap and somewhat unique I could buy here? I want to make use of the sale.



Maybe try out some of our Logos here? http://thecubicle.us/sticker-accessories-logos-c-66_10.html

They aren't too expensive, and they all qualify for the stickers shipping rate.

As for cubes, check out the "Other Puzzles" section for some of our more bizarre offerings: http://thecubicle.us/other-puzzles-c-100.html

Hope this helps 



Myachii said:


> Another question for you guys, considering you have blindfolds available for purchase (one of which is heading my way as we speak), have you thought about selling ear defenders/muffs for BLD solvers?



Thanks for the suggestion, we'll definitely look into offering some sort of ear protection for BLD solvers soon!



TraciAG said:


> Hey A Cool Guy, it seems I ordered the wrong colored cuboid!  is it possible to get a white 3x3x4 instead of a black one? Order #39388 I just ordered so it hasn't even processed yet!



Hey TraciAG, no problem, we have made a note on the order to change the color as requested. Hope this helps!


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 3, 2015)

Berd said:


> Charlie is Randomno's name.



But why was he banned?


----------



## Berd (Jan 3, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> But why was he banned?


Trolling.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey TheCubicle, I can't seem to log in with my email I've used for all my purchases. I was going to make a small purchase, but it says "The E-Mail Address was not found in our records, please try again."


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 4, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Hey TheCubicle, I can't seem to log in with my email I've used for all my purchases. I was going to make a small purchase, but it says "The E-Mail Address was not found in our records, please try again."



It looks like you got it working now, but if you need anything else, feel free to let me know!


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> It looks like you got it working now, but if you need anything else, feel free to let me know!



Thanks! I actually found out my Mom changed it to her Email so I wouldn't see my Christmas gifts. I forgot to inform you after I found out. Sorry!


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 4, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Thanks! I actually found out my Mom changed it to her Email so I wouldn't see my Christmas gifts. I forgot to inform you after I found out. Sorry!



Lol. For christmas my mom didn't even bother to hide the fact that she was getting me a 6x6, she just said "You can't open it until Christmas!"


----------



## VintageAion (Jan 4, 2015)

Zhanchi Silk is better than a aulong v2 but the v2 is better than a regular zhanchi


----------



## primarycuber (Jan 5, 2015)

Are you planning to stock the new gans 356 cube?


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jan 5, 2015)

Are your stickers (custom fitted for aochuang) the same size as moyu stickers or a little bigger to cover a cubie much better ??? (hope this question makes sense)


----------



## tomg (Jan 5, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Are your stickers (custom fitted for aochuang) the same size as moyu stickers or a little bigger to cover a cubie much better ??? (hope this question makes sense)



All of their stickers are custom cut for the cube, so they cover more of each cubie. A lot less plastic shows on my cubes that are stickered with cubicle stickers compared to stock stickers. Other people will also agree 

tomg


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 5, 2015)

Berd said:


> Trolling.



That must be annoying for him. Can he still go to competions and how long is he banned for.


----------



## Berd (Jan 5, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> That must be annoying for him. Can he still go to competions and how long is he banned for.


Please Leo, this is not the right thread, please DM me if want further information.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 6, 2015)

primarycuber said:


> Are you planning to stock the new gans 356 cube?



We have looked into it, but the Gans 356 was actually a very limited release that began a few months ago. It was not available for cube stores to stock, but it should be produced again and available within the next 1-2 months!



Please Dont Ask said:


> Are your stickers (custom fitted for aochuang) the same size as moyu stickers or a little bigger to cover a cubie much better ??? (hope this question makes sense)



They generally cover more plastic. Check out these pictures of the AoChuang stickers on the HuaChuang (which is the same shape as the AoChuang on the exterior). 







---

By the way, the new MoYu HuaChuang 5x5 is now available! I don't think it was meant to blow the AoChuang away in terms of performance, but with its improved stability and turning, it will likely be a refreshing upgrade for dedicated 5x5 speedcubers.

Pre-Order Sticker Bonus will be available for a few more days (until the White version arrives).

P.S. I think this is the first MoYu/YJ release in a long time that doesn't have Feliks on the box.

Link: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-huachuang-p-3866.html


----------



## tomg (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm assuming my order is still processing (order 39275) because you're still waiting on the white HuaChangs? I'm not in any hurry but just excited to get my stuff 

tomg


----------



## Takezaki (Jan 6, 2015)

REALLY satisfied customer here.

Bought a Moyu Aolong V2 for me and a whitey for a friend a few days ago.

I had a bad day today and just got home, check my mail and my cube pops out of my mailbox straight to the floor. I was really not expecting this to get it this fast. Took 4 business days total. I don't think I'll sleep much tonight.

EDIT : I think the cold messed it up though. It's probably -30c at the moment and the cube turns horrible. Hope it will get better when warm.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 6, 2015)

How long does it take an order to process? I ordered on Friday and it's still "Processing" (Order # 39408)


----------



## APdRF (Jan 6, 2015)

I just had to order an AoShi 6x6 corner piece. The plastic is tiny and bad quality: when I stopped the timer in a solve, the cube fell with the corner piece down and it just poped out of it's place broken


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 6, 2015)

APdRF said:


> I just had to order an AoShi 6x6 corner piece. The plastic is tiny and bad quality: when I stopped the timer in a solve, the cube fell with the corner piece down and it just poped out of it's place broken



that must suck . but if i were you i would not order just 1 corner. if i were to order a corner i would check if there were any other puzzle/puzzle related thing there are to buy ( just so i dont have to go in the process of ordering everything again).


----------



## Chree (Jan 6, 2015)

Would you guys consider making a sticker set for the Mini Aosu that covers up the same amount of plastic as the stock stickers?


----------



## APdRF (Jan 6, 2015)

I did buy a lot of things recently and I don't need anything more, it's a pity but I need the 6x6 for the upcoming competitions  .

Thank you for the advice, though!


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 7, 2015)

tomg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm assuming my order is still processing (order 39275) because you're still waiting on the white HuaChangs? I'm not in any hurry but just excited to get my stuff
> 
> tomg



Hey tomg, yes -- we are still waiting on the White HuaChuang right now. Should be available Wednesday or Thursday, and we'll ship out your order as soon as we can 



Takezaki said:


> REALLY satisfied customer here.
> 
> Bought a Moyu Aolong V2 for me and a whitey for a friend a few days ago.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your experience, and glad to hear that the order arrived quickly and safely!

And yeah, maybe the temperature has something to do with it. We hope it gets better with some additional solves and "breaking in"! Also, stay warm!



ViolaBouquet said:


> How long does it take an order to process? I ordered on Friday and it's still "Processing" (Order # 39408)



We are just a little bit delayed right now due to the recent sale, but we should be able to get to your order by Wednesday!



APdRF said:


> I just had to order an AoShi 6x6 corner piece. The plastic is tiny and bad quality: when I stopped the timer in a solve, the cube fell with the corner piece down and it just poped out of it's place broken



Sorry to hear that. It is something that MoYu should consider more carefully with their cubes, but they don't always do it unfortunately. Glad to hear you were able to purchase a replacement piece as opposed to ordering an entire new cube 



Chree said:


> Would you guys consider making a sticker set for the Mini Aosu that covers up the same amount of plastic as the stock stickers?



Thanks for the suggestion. We haven't had a lot of time to release new stickers lately due to the holiday season, but we have had a lot of requests for a bigger Mini AoSu sticker set (like the factory stickers), so we'll definitely make it a high priority to release this within the next 1-2 weeks when we get the chance!


----------



## charmrence (Jan 7, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> How long does it take an order to process? I ordered on Friday and it's still "Processing" (Order # 39408)



I'm wondering the same, I ordered on thursday (Order 39170).


----------



## APdRF (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes, although the shipping was so expensive to Spain. I don't know if it would have been better to order an entire new cube ;P


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 11, 2015)

charmrence said:


> I'm wondering the same, I ordered on thursday (Order 39170).



We shipped out your order a few days ago already -- please check your email for the tracking number and link!

---

The FangShi XingYu 2x2 (50mm) is now available for pre-order! This would be FangShi's first release since the FangShi ShiShuang 2x2 55m at the end of 2013 (and also after the BaiJie, which was never released).

Also, a new Fangshi 3x3 and 4x4(!) are on the way. Quite excited about the 4x4. FangShi's designs always seem to be something new and different.

Pre-Order Link: http://thecubicle.us/fangshi-xingyu-50mm-p-3872.html

Pics:


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 11, 2015)

> Also, a new Fangshi 3x3 and 4x4(!)



MY PRAYERS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED!!!!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey cubicle. I was wondering what the best lube for 2x2-4x4 pieces is. I currently use weight 3, but I feel 3x3 and 4x4 are a tad bit slow. What are the differences between weight 2/1 and lubicle speedy?


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 11, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Also, a new Fangshi 3x3 and *4x4*(!) are on the way. Quite excited about the 4x4. FangShi's designs always seem to be something new and different.



Oh snap! I'm wicked excited! I guarantee it'll be too fast for me but I'm getting it just to get it


----------



## LostGent (Jan 11, 2015)

I sent you guys an email regarding order 34484. My Aosu is defective and catches a tonne. Solving is a pain and speed solving isn't possible. What can I do about getting a replacement?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 12, 2015)

> I sent you guys an email regarding order 34484. My Aosu is defective and catches a tonne. Solving is a pain and speed solving isn't possible. What can I do about getting a replacement?



sounds like a normal AoSu to me...


----------



## natezach728 (Jan 12, 2015)

LostGent said:


> I sent you guys an email regarding order 34484. My Aosu is defective and catches a tonne. Solving is a pain and speed solving isn't possible. What can I do about getting a replacement?



Check if all the centers (6) are locked into place. This involves taking apart the whole cube.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Hey cubicle. I was wondering what the best lube for 2x2-4x4 pieces is. I currently use weight 3, but I feel 3x3 and 4x4 are a tad bit slow. What are the differences between weight 2/1 and lubicle speedy?



Hey, thanks for asking! We would recommend Weight 1/2 or Lubicle Speedy for 2x2-4x4 pieces.

Weight 3 is alright too, but as you mentioned, it does make cubes feel a little bit slow. It's nice if you want to lube both the core and pieces with a single lube type, though.

Lubicle Speedy will make your cube the fastest of those 3, followed by Weight 1 and then Weight 2. Just be sure to use lube a little bit at a time, so that you don't overlube the cube. Hope this helps!



LostGent said:


> I sent you guys an email regarding order 34484. My Aosu is defective and catches a tonne. Solving is a pain and speed solving isn't possible. What can I do about getting a replacement?



I think we just responded to your email. Basically, please check out this video for a relatively quick fix of this common issue:






If that doesn't fix it, try disassembling and reassembling the cube to make sure the 6 center pieces are facing the right way. Hope this helps!


----------



## Chenkar (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey cubicle! I'm enjoying my order #33843 that I got last month. Thought i'd share a pic of my restickered cubes + working zanchi with replacement edge(cause it was my first speedcube, I can't get rid of it) cubes are: wittwo v2 standard stickers. 54.6mm fangshi standard stickers. Aosu standard stichers. Zanchi fangshi stickers. And shengshou pyraminx.
thx!




Ps: yes that is a car stereo on my desk. It's being powered off a computer psu that i'm converting to a bench psu.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi! I made an order 3 days ago and it is still processing. Help?
Order #40509


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 12, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Hey, thanks for asking! We would recommend Weight 1/2 or Lubicle Speedy for 2x2-4x4 pieces.
> 
> Weight 3 is alright too, but as you mentioned, it does make cubes feel a little bit slow. It's nice if you want to lube both the core and pieces with a single lube type, though.
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jan 13, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Hi! I made an order 3 days ago and it is still processing. Help?
> Order #40509


I have had two of my orders process that long before, just give it another day. Once it gets shipped out it should be there quickly.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 13, 2015)

Chenkar said:


> Hey cubicle! I'm enjoying my order #33843 that I got last month. Thought i'd share a pic of my restickered cubes + working zanchi with replacement edge(cause it was my first speedcube, I can't get rid of it) cubes are: wittwo v2 standard stickers. 54.6mm fangshi standard stickers. Aosu standard stichers. Zanchi fangshi stickers. And shengshou pyraminx.
> thx!
> Ps: yes that is a car stereo on my desk. It's being powered off a computer psu that i'm converting to a bench psu.



Hey Chenkar, thanks for sharing your picture, and we are glad to hear that we could get your ZhanChi working again!

Also, nice job with the stickering -- I think it turned out pretty well 

Nice car stereo, too. Was wondering about that, haha.



AlGoreRhythm said:


> Hi! I made an order 3 days ago and it is still processing. Help?
> Order #40509



Thank you for your order, and sorry about the brief delay. We looked up your order, and we should be able to ship that one out by Tuesday -- will let you know the tracking number as soon as we can! Sorry again, we are just a bit backlogged right now due to the New Year sale and some leftover holiday sales, but we are working as fast as we can to catch up and we should be all caught up very soon


----------



## charmrence (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey, did you recieve my mail about the order 39170? I got the wrong stickers and sent the mail on Saturday.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jan 13, 2015)

I really like the half-bright stickers but the bright stickers seem far more durable than the non-bright ones. The red, white and blue stickers on my cubes are all chipped up while the orange, yellow and green still look new. Can we get the non-brights to be as durable as the brights?


----------



## Aussie (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey TheCubicle, will you ever sell the V-Cube 6? I'm interested in collecting all the 6x6 brands, but I can't find any good store that sells V-Cube 6's.


----------



## Lid (Jan 13, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> I really like the half-bright stickers but the bright stickers seem far more durable than the non-bright ones. The red, white and blue stickers on my cubes are all chipped up while the orange, yellow and green still look new. Can we get the non-brights to be as durable as the brights?


The fluorescent stickers are made of another type of vinyl than the "non-brights". There are only 6 fluorescent shades from Oracal. So I don't think it's possible at the moment. Also the adhesive is different between them.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jan 13, 2015)

Lid said:


> The fluorescent stickers are made of another type of vinyl than the "non-brights". There are only 6 fluorescent shades from Oracal. So I don't think it's possible at the moment. Also the adhesive is different between them.



Interesting. Thanks for the info. At least I know it wasn't just my imagination and there's a reason for the difference.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey I ordered some stuff from you guys on wednesday and still has not come. when was my order shipped?
#40236


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 14, 2015)

charmrence said:


> Hey, did you recieve my mail about the order 39170? I got the wrong stickers and sent the mail on Saturday.



We just got to your email and responded. We hope the proposed resolution was satisfactory -- feel free to let us know if you need anything else 



Aussie said:


> Hey TheCubicle, will you ever sell the V-Cube 6? I'm interested in collecting all the 6x6 brands, but I can't find any good store that sells V-Cube 6's.



Thanks for asking. Sorry though, we don't have plans to stock V-Cubes in the near future :\



Ordway Persyn said:


> Hey I ordered some stuff from you guys on wednesday and still has not come. when was my order shipped?
> #40236



Hey, thanks for asking. Sorry, the order has not yet been shipped. We are working as fast as we can to catch up on orders, and we should be getting to your order by later today (Wednesday), and we'll let you know the tracking information as soon as we can!

---

Also, Metallized Megaminx Balls are now available! I wasn't told exactly how many are in production, but they are limited edition so they will run out eventually.

Oh and I had to put them on cube stands because they kept rolling off my table D:

Link: http://thecubicle.us/traiphum-megaminx-ball-unstickered-p-2987.html


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 14, 2015)

I like the full silver and full gold! The half and half ones are a bit disorienting though :/


----------



## IulianS (Jan 14, 2015)

I try to contact you about 4x4 aosu, but the support, dont response me.

this is a copy : 

Copy of your message:

Hi, I am writing because I had a problem with a cube bought from you.
Today, during the final of a 4x4 open, the corner of the cube is broken in two, causing the DNF and losing any chance of victory.
The cube has arrived three days ago is this makes me angry enough that he saw three days of life and its cost and high enough, I ask for compensation, given that I'm not going to throw a cube paid 30 euro.
I hope we can find a solution, I am attaching a photo.

http://it.tinypic.com/r/wasvh4/8


----------



## AlexMaass (Jan 14, 2015)

This is probably unlikely, but are you possibly vending at US Nationals 2015 like 2014?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 15, 2015)

Nooo! I made an order last Saturday and it's expected to show up this Friday! JK. You guys rock. I'm okay with the wait.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 16, 2015)

Are you guys going to put up the MoYu Timewheel puzzle for Pre-Order soon? It looks interesting.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 16, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> I like the full silver and full gold! The half and half ones are a bit disorienting though :/



Yeah, I agree. The half and half ones don't come with any stickers on the side either.



AlexMaass said:


> This is probably unlikely, but are you possibly vending at US Nationals 2015 like 2014?



It's too early to say yet, but we are definitely looking into it 



AlGoreRhythm said:


> Are you guys going to put up the MoYu Timewheel puzzle for Pre-Order soon? It looks interesting.



Yes, we'll be doing the pre-order very soon -- before this weekend for sure! We'll be sure to announce it here when it's up.

--

FangShi XingYu 2x2 50mm is now available! It definitely feels nice right out of the box -- excellent corner cutting and smooth turning. I think it could be a worthy competitor to the DaYan 2x2.

Also, the box shows that there might be a 52.5mm version on the way!

Check it out here: http://goo.gl/XW8fxo


----------



## Death by Cubes (Jan 16, 2015)

I ordered several puzzles last friday, and they still haven't shipped.
Order #40422


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 16, 2015)

IulianS said:


> I try to contact you about 4x4 aosu ...



We have responded to your inquiry now. Sorry about the delay. We have been receiving more emails than usual lately, so it's taking a bit longer than usual to respond!



Death by Cubes said:


> I ordered several puzzles last friday, and they still haven't shipped.
> Order #40422



We are working as fast as we possibly can to ship out the orders, and we should be getting to your order by later today. We'll let you know the tracking number via email when we've shipped out the order!


----------



## Johnny (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm kinda miffed. I ordered some cubes, stickers and hardware on Tuesday and paid an extra 5 dollars for expedited shipping because I needed the order by today since I'm going back to college on Monday. It hasn't even been shipped yet so I wasted 5 bucks. It will probably be a week or two before my parents will ship the package down to me.

Suggestion- if you are unable to process quickly, don't give people the option to pay extra for expedited shipping since they will not be receiving their order any quicker.

This wouldn't be so bad if you didn't delete my complaint on your Facebook page. Now I feel like I'm not being listened to or cared about as a customer.

Order #40994


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 16, 2015)

Johnny said:


> I'm kinda miffed. I ordered some cubes, stickers and hardware on Tuesday and paid an extra 5 dollars for expedited shipping because I needed the order by today since I'm going back to college on Monday. It hasn't even been shipped yet so I wasted 5 bucks. It will probably be a week or two before my parents will ship the package down to me.
> 
> Suggestion- if you are unable to process quickly, don't give people the option to pay extra for expedited shipping since they will not be receiving their order any quicker.
> 
> ...



You should get rush processing. And of course it will make your order arrive faster than with standard shipping. Also, you should ask them to change the shipping address to your college. That would be smart.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 17, 2015)

Johnny said:


> I'm kinda miffed. I ordered some cubes, stickers and hardware on Tuesday and paid an extra 5 dollars for expedited shipping because I needed the order by today since I'm going back to college on Monday. It hasn't even been shipped yet so I wasted 5 bucks. It will probably be a week or two before my parents will ship the package down to me.
> 
> Suggestion- if you are unable to process quickly, don't give people the option to pay extra for expedited shipping since they will not be receiving their order any quicker.
> 
> ...



Yeah, they have nothing to do with the shipping...as soon as it is shipped, it will in fact be expedited. You should have payed less for rush processing (ninja'd) because you would have had your stuff by now.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Johnny said:


> I'm kinda miffed. I ordered some cubes, stickers and hardware on Tuesday and paid an extra 5 dollars for expedited shipping because I needed the order by today since I'm going back to college on Monday. It hasn't even been shipped yet so I wasted 5 bucks. It will probably be a week or two before my parents will ship the package down to me.
> 
> Suggestion- if you are unable to process quickly, don't give people the option to pay extra for expedited shipping since they will not be receiving their order any quicker.
> 
> ...



Hi Johnny, sorry to hear about that. However, as stated by others already, the processing and shipping parts are separate. Even if we processed the order a bit later than expected, the expedited shipping would allow the order to arrive faster than it would have with the standard shipping. Ideally, a customer who wants to receive the order as fast as possible would opt for both rush processing and some sort of expedited shipping option, which would guarantee next-day shipping. We understand it's a bit confusing, and some other customers have misunderstood this in a similar way, so we do have plans to make things simpler in the near future by combining expedited shipping with rush processing. Also, if you wish to remove the expedited shipping from this order, feel free to let us know.

We removed the post because we didn't think the message material was suitable for a Facebook page, and it was more suited for our customer service to handle directly. Also, your post made it seem like the order had already been shipped out and you were just complaining about the shipping speed, so it didn't seem like there was anything we could do anymore to rectify the issue. In the future, we would advise contacting our support email ([email protected]) or sending a Facebook private message if you have any questions or concerns pertaining to specific orders, and we will be sure to get back to you as soon as we can there! Obviously, if customer support isn't able to resolve your problem in a satisfactory manner, then it might be warranted to try to get our attention in another way, but please give us a chance to resolve the issue first before taking a complaint directly onto our Facebook page


----------



## Johnny (Jan 17, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Hi Johnny, sorry to hear about that. However, as stated by others already, the processing and shipping parts are separate. Even if we processed the order a bit later than expected, the expedited shipping would allow the order to arrive faster than it would have with the standard shipping. Ideally, a customer who wants to receive the order as fast as possible would opt for both rush processing and some sort of expedited shipping option, which would guarantee next-day shipping. We understand it's a bit confusing, and some other customers have misunderstood this in a similar way, so we do have plans to make things simpler in the near future by combining expedited shipping with rush processing. Also, if you wish to remove the expedited shipping from this order, feel free to let us know.
> 
> We removed the post because we didn't think the message material was suitable for a Facebook page, and it was more suited for our customer service to handle directly. Also, your post made it seem like the order had already been shipped out and you were just complaining about the shipping speed, so it didn't seem like there was anything we could do anymore to rectify the issue. In the future, we would advise contacting our support email ([email protected]) or sending a Facebook private message if you have any questions or concerns pertaining to specific orders, and we will be sure to get back to you as soon as we can there! Obviously, if customer support isn't able to resolve your problem in a satisfactory manner, then it might be warranted to try to get our attention in another way, but please give us a chance to resolve the issue first before taking a complaint directly onto our Facebook page



Okay, that's reasonable. I will do rush processing next time.


----------



## willfcc (Jan 17, 2015)

I've been a customer of TheCubicle for several years. Looking back thru my order history and assuming order numbers are sequential, they average about 30-40 orders a day. Over the last couple weeks, they've averaged 140 a day.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Johnny said:


> Okay, that's reasonable. I will do rush processing next time.



Thank you for your understanding! We are hoping to be all caught up within a week's time, so maybe it won't even be necessary. However, during peak periods, like sales and the holidays, Rush Processing could help your order ship out much faster than it would otherwise.



willfcc said:


> I've been a customer of TheCubicle for several years. Looking back thru my order history and assuming order numbers are sequential, they average about 30-40 orders a day. Over the last couple weeks, they've averaged 140 a day.



Thanks for commenting and for your patronage with our store! I haven't looked into it in greater detail yet, so I wouldn't be able to comment on the accuracy of that estimate, but the general idea is right: The Cubicle staff have all been working tirelessly these past few months, and any delays are caused not by any lack of enthusiasm for serving our customers, but simply because we are experiencing higher than normal demand.

However, rest assured that we have just completed some critical improvements to our shipping capabilities. We are catching up fast and we expect to be back to shipping out orders next-day again in under a week 


----

In other news... check out this new, upcoming puzzle from MoYu... It's called the MoYu Wheel of Time, and it's available for pre-order now: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-wheel-time-p-3875.html

Looks like it is in the same family as the DaYan Wheels of Wisdom puzzle, but with MoYu's touch, I'd imagine it will turn a lot smoother right out of the box.


----------



## Myachii (Jan 17, 2015)

Received my Custom Logos and (second) LingAo Clock, couldn't be happier.
The Clock is much better quality than the previous one I was sent, and the logos came out fantastically.
Would definitely recommend and will use this company again in the future 
Thanks


----------



## natezach728 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for sponsoring Nub Open 2015! Just send an enquiry regarding combining gift card codes.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 18, 2015)

Yay! Got my LingAo clock from you guys today. It's awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 18, 2015)

Were you guys thinking about making stickers for the megaminx balls? I'm hesitating on buying one for a few reasons, and the black stickers instead of the pale stickers is one of them. Also, they'd look really cool with bright shades.


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 19, 2015)

Are you guys ever going to bring back the Pyraminx Duo, or is that item permanently out of stock?


----------



## cashis (Jan 19, 2015)

My order hasn't shipped, and it's been two days. Is this normal?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 19, 2015)

I love how you guys just added a bunch of new products, it makes me feel all up-to-date.


----------



## natezach728 (Jan 20, 2015)

cashis said:


> My order hasn't shipped, and it's been two days. Is this normal?



Yeah, just give it a little more time. They have been pretty busy lately.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 20, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Received my Custom Logos and (second) LingAo Clock, couldn't be happier.
> The Clock is much better quality than the previous one I was sent, and the logos came out fantastically.
> Would definitely recommend and will use this company again in the future
> Thanks



Awesome, I'm glad to hear that you are liking the new Clock and the custom logos!

Thanks again for your recommendation and patronage 



natezach728 said:


> Thanks for sponsoring Nub Open 2015! Just send an enquiry regarding combining gift card codes.



Answered your email! Congratulations on all the wins, and no problem, we hope the prizes helped make the competition a bit more exciting 



AlGoreRhythm said:


> Yay! Got my LingAo clock from you guys today. It's awesome. Thanks!



Thanks for shopping with us, and glad to hear you are liking the LingAo Clock!



Divineskulls said:


> Were you guys thinking about making stickers for the megaminx balls? I'm hesitating on buying one for a few reasons, and the black stickers instead of the pale stickers is one of them. Also, they'd look really cool with bright shades.



Thanks for the suggestion! Yes, stickers for the Megaminx ball are definitely on our to-do list for sticker releases in the near future. Sadly, we haven't been able to cross off many of those lately due to the holiday season, but we should start designing more stickers very soon 



TraciAG said:


> Are you guys ever going to bring back the Pyraminx Duo, or is that item permanently out of stock?



Looks like it is permanently out of stock at this point :\ Meffert's seems to do that with a lot of their puzzles.



cashis said:


> My order hasn't shipped, and it's been two days. Is this normal?



Just a bit backlogged at this very moment, and you also have to take into consideration the MLK holiday, for which the USPS is closed. But either way, we are catching up fast and we should be getting up to your order very soon 



AlGoreRhythm said:


> I love how you guys just added a bunch of new products, it makes me feel all up-to-date.



Awesome, glad to hear you are liking all the new products!

------

Also, I think we had a few requests for MoYu logos for all WCA puzzles a while ago. Well, we finally got around to it this weekend, and they are available for purchase here: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-accessories-logos-c-66_10.html

It includes the Megaminx and Square-1 Logo. Some of you may have seen the picture of the Megaminx/Square-1 with MoYu logos on FB/Instagram -- well, I don't think I am going to post it here because of all the confusion that picture generated, with some people thinking it was the real MoYu Megaminx/Square-1. But the logos are available for purchase, in case you want your "MoYu" Megaminx/Square-1 before everyone else


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 21, 2015)

The MoYu Wheel of Time is now available! Neat shape mod, and it's stable and smooth right out of the box. Also, you don't have to worry about those little stickers falling off anymore -- MoYu recently changed their stickers and they really stay put on the cube.

Link: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-wheel-time-p-3875.html


----------



## pdilla (Jan 21, 2015)

This is actually the first time I've ever seen a Wheel of Time before. Friggen blows my little mind.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes!!! Yes!!! Yes!!! Finally GOOD stickers at last, We waited for eons for this moment (exaggerated)


----------



## VikingCuber (Jan 21, 2015)

Just wanted to know if you guys are planning on getting the Newisland Phoenix stickered version in stock?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 23, 2015)

I made an order on Monday and it's still says that it's processing and I was wondering if you can take a look at my order. The order number is 41868


----------



## cashis (Jan 23, 2015)

so I might be dumb and missing something clearly stated, but , but how do the custom logos work? do you send in the image you want after you order them?


----------



## AllTheCubes (Jan 23, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> I made an order on Monday and it's still says that it's processing and I was wondering if you can take a look at my order. The order number is 41868


Mine was just processed today: Order 41790 and I ordered on Sunday, so it's been a bit delayed.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 23, 2015)

AllTheCubes said:


> Mine was just processed today: Order 41790 and I ordered on Sunday, so it's been a bit delayed.



I had that happen too, my order took about 4-5 days to ship. Just wait a few more days, and if it still doesn't ship, email them. I think they're just busy with lots of orders.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 23, 2015)

VikingCuber said:


> Just wanted to know if you guys are planning on getting the Newisland Phoenix stickered version in stock?



Thanks for asking, yes we do plan on stocking that item. Please check back soon 



Michael Womack said:


> I made an order on Monday and it's still says that it's processing and I was wondering if you can take a look at my order. The order number is 41868



Thank you for your recent order. We are working as fast as we can to ship out all the orders, and we should be getting to your order by Friday. We'll be sure to let you know the tracking number when we've shipped it out 

By the way, for anyone who is wondering, we have recently completed improvements to our shipping capacity and we are expecting to be back to our usual, fast service by the end of the weekend at this rate. 



cashis said:


> so I might be dumb and missing something clearly stated, but , but how do the custom logos work? do you send in the image you want after you order them?



No problem, just buy the logo here: http://thecubicle.us/custom-logos-c-163.html

And email the logo image to us at [email protected] right after you place the order!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 23, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Thank you for your recent order. We are working as fast as we can to ship out all the orders, and we should be getting to your order by Friday. We'll be sure to let you know the tracking number when we've shipped it out
> 
> By the way, for anyone who is wondering, we have recently completed improvements to our shipping capacity and we are expecting to be back to our usual, fast service by the end of the weekend at this rate.



Thanks


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey, I sent you guys an email the other day, and I haven't received a response. Could you look into this? thanks!


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 24, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Hey, I sent you guys an email the other day, and I haven't received a response. Could you look into this? thanks!



Hey, we actually responded last night -- can you check your spam folder to see if it is there? Also, I PM'ed you the response in case it isn't.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 24, 2015)

Are you planning on getting the Greg And Feliks 2x2 Megaminx in stock or available for pre-order soon?


----------



## Berd (Jan 25, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Are you planning on getting the Greg And Feliks 2x2 Megaminx in stock or available for pre-order soon?


What!?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 25, 2015)

http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en-US/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=f21ea443-aec9-4153-8d80-5ae4c2be04da


----------



## AllTheCubes (Jan 25, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en-US/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=f21ea443-aec9-4153-8d80-5ae4c2be04da



That looks rather intense.


----------



## natezach728 (Jan 25, 2015)

Just sent an email regarding a future possible order.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 25, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Are you planning on getting the Greg And Feliks 2x2 Megaminx in stock or available for pre-order soon?



Yeah, we will! It's most likely going to be here Monday or Tuesday, we'll list it as soon as we can 



natezach728 said:


> Just sent an email regarding a future possible order.



Thanks for your email, didn't get to it yet but we'll be sure to respond as soon as we can!

--

Also, the FangShi GuangYing 3x3 is now available for pre-order!

Check it out here: http://thecubicle.us/fangshi-guangying-p-3938.html


----------



## Berd (Jan 25, 2015)

Any chance on you guys getting the flowerminx? Only HKnow store sells it...


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 25, 2015)

My stickers are doing great. over 2000 solves and just a few chips....but, are some of them made out of different material? My light red and especially light blue are in much worse shape than my floro orange, green and yellow.

Thank you.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jan 25, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> My stickers are doing great. over 2000 solves and just a few chips....but, are some of them made out of different material? My light red and especially light blue are in much worse shape than my floor orange, green and yellow.
> 
> Thank you.



I asked a similar question a short while ago. Here was the reply:



Lid said:


> The fluorescent stickers are made of another type of vinyl than the "non-brights". There are only 6 fluorescent shades from Oracal. So I don't think it's possible at the moment. Also the adhesive is different between them.


----------



## Berd (Jan 25, 2015)

So I ordered 12 sets of stickers for my MBLD cubes and I got 13 blues, 12 reds, 13 whites, 13 oranges, 13 yellows and 14 greens. Thanks guys [emoji8]


----------



## natezach728 (Jan 25, 2015)

Just ordered. Wasn't able to get rush processing due to amount left on gift card, but got expedited shipping. hopefully it comes before Sunday!


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 26, 2015)

I feel so conflicted cuz I have over $50.00 to spend here, and I can't figure out what to buy.


----------



## ESCool (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey, does the WitTwo stickers fit on the new Fangshi 2x2? I have an extra set, and want a new 2x2 (I have a white, and I want a black) and I was wondering if the stickers would fit for this. Also, is there any other good cubes that these stickers would fit on?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 26, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> I feel so conflicted cuz I have over $50.00 to spend here, and I can't figure out what to buy.



I know that feeling too. For me I would buy some puzzles that I've been wanting for a long time.


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 26, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> I feel so conflicted cuz I have over $50.00 to spend here, and I can't figure out what to buy.



I have that problem with spending all my money at once. 

It's only the beginning of the year, maybe wait to use all of it until more cubes are announced/released? No need to waste it all on something you don't truly want


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 26, 2015)

Well, I really want the HeShu Giant 3x3. I am seriously considering getting that. But yeah, I may just wait.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 27, 2015)

Berd said:


> Any chance on you guys getting the flowerminx? Only HKnow store sells it...



Will definitely look into it, thanks for bringing it up 



ViolaBouquet said:


> My stickers are doing great. over 2000 solves and just a few chips....but, are some of them made out of different material? My light red and especially light blue are in much worse shape than my floro orange, green and yellow.
> 
> Thank you.



Glad to hear the stickers are holding up nicely so far! And yes, the fluro colors are made from thicker vinyl, so they tend to last longer than the non-fluro ones. The non-fluro colors are still very durable and should last a very long time, but the fluro ones are just extra durable!



Berd said:


> So I ordered 12 sets of stickers for my MBLD cubes and I got 13 blues, 12 reds, 13 whites, 13 oranges, 13 yellows and 14 greens. Thanks guys [emoji8]



Thanks for your new order! We just have a blizzard going on here in Northeastern USA so we might not be able to ship it out tomorrow, but it should be out by Wednesday 



natezach728 said:


> Just ordered. Wasn't able to get rush processing due to amount left on gift card, but got expedited shipping. hopefully it comes before Sunday!



No problem, we are actually all caught up on shipping now, so it looks like we were able to ship your order out on time. It should have no problem arriving by then!



ESCool said:


> Hey, does the WitTwo stickers fit on the new Fangshi 2x2? I have an extra set, and want a new 2x2 (I have a white, and I want a black) and I was wondering if the stickers would fit for this. Also, is there any other good cubes that these stickers would fit on?



I think it does fit the FangShi 2x2, but it will cover a lot of the plastic, maybe too much. We have another sticker set for the XingYu now in the stickers section. The WitTwo stickers will also fit the ShengShou Aurora and MoYu LingPo.

---

The FangShi GuangYing 57mm is here! It retains the feel of the ShuangRen, but it feels higher quality (the plastic has a glossy, smooth feel to it as opposed to the matte finish on the ShuangRen V2). It also seems to turn smoother. I think cubers who liked the original ShuangRen will most likely enjoy this one as well.

FangShi GuangYing: http://thecubicle.us/fangshi-guangying-p-3938.html






Also, I think some people were asking about the YuXin 3x3/4x4 here? They are also available now. They are very nice and they come at a fairly low price. I think YuXin really tried to design a competitor to the AoSu and the top 3x3s here, and it's available for a much lower price. The 4x4 feels fairly nice with good corner cutting. The 3x3 reminds me of the Gans III 57mm with its circular centers and very rounded pieces. Also excellent corner cutting.

3x3: http://thecubicle.us/yuxin-p-3939.html

4x4: http://thecubicle.us/yuxin-p-3940.html


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the products.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 27, 2015)

Yay! Placed my order. HeShu Super Big 3x3 and Lan Lan Mastermorphix. SO happy!!!


----------



## TraciAG (Jan 27, 2015)

I just saw a video by Champion on the Yuxin 4x4, and it looked amazing....like 200% worth the price.


----------



## Dong (Jan 27, 2015)

Could you sell a white zhanchi center cap, with a red sticker in the replacement parts, and would that still cost the same ~$2?


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 27, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> Thanks for the products.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwjoH4lK0PY



No problem, and thanks very much for sharing your video with us 



AlGoreRhythm said:


> Yay! Placed my order. HeShu Super Big 3x3 and Lan Lan Mastermorphix. SO happy!!!



Awesome, thanks for your new order! We'll ship it out as soon as we can 



TraciAG said:


> I just saw a video by Champion on the Yuxin 4x4, and it looked amazing....like 200% worth the price.



Yeah, it's about half the price of the MoYu AoSu. It felt like a good cube to me, but I'm hoping to see some reviews from speedcubers to see how it holds up compared to the AoSu.



Dong said:


> Could you sell a white zhanchi center cap, with a red sticker in the replacement parts, and would that still cost the same ~$2?



Yeah, you can request stickers with the replacement parts. Just mention in the order comments section when checking out!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 27, 2015)

Quick question what what that paper in the bag of stickers that had the numbers and letters on it?


----------



## Dong (Jan 27, 2015)

_
Warning: mysqli_connect() [function.mysqli-connect]: (42000/1203): User thecubic_osc2 already has more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home3/thecubic/public_html/includes/functions/database.php on line 20

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home3/thecubic/public_html/includes/functions/database.php:20) in /home3/thecubic/public_html/includes/application_top.php on line 70

Warning: mysqli_query() expects parameter 1 to be mysqli, boolean given in /home3/thecubic/public_html/includes/functions/database.php on line 46

Warning: mysqli_errno() expects parameter 1 to be mysqli, boolean given in /home3/thecubic/public_html/includes/functions/database.php on line 46

Warning: mysqli_error() expects parameter 1 to be mysqli, boolean given in /home3/thecubic/public_html/includes/functions/database.php on line 46
- 

select configuration_key as cfgKey, configuration_value as cfgValue from configuration

[TEP STOP]_

Does this mean anything?

I would assume you've reached the visitor cap and it kicked me.

lol


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Jan 27, 2015)

> Quick question what what that paper in the bag of stickers that had the numbers and letters on it?



I think that is initials and order #


----------



## supercavitation (Jan 28, 2015)

Do you plan to make stickers for either of the new Yuxin cubes?


----------



## Wylie28 (Jan 28, 2015)

Is the postal service where you guys are shutdown because of a snowstorm? You shipped out my order and its been stuck on "shipping label created" since saturday. The order number is #42335
Edit: Its looks like it will be coming my way now


----------



## AllTheCubes (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey I just recieved mine the other day, and put up an unboxing:




All very good quality products.


----------



## a cool guy (Jan 30, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> Quick question what what that paper in the bag of stickers that had the numbers and letters on it?



Yes, it is just the initials and order number. Nothing important -- just to help us match up your stickers with your order 



Dong said:


> _
> Warning: mysqli_connect() [function.mysqli-connect]: (42000/1203): User thecubic_osc2 already has more than 'max_user_connections' active connections in /home3/thecubic/public_html/includes/functions/database.php on line 20
> 
> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home3/thecubic/public_html/includes/functions/database.php:20) in /home3/thecubic/public_html/includes/application_top.php on line 70
> ...



Thanks for pasting that here... it just means that the database was temporarily down. I figured out the problem and you should no longer be able to see that message anymore. It will instead redirect you to a different page in the rare case that the website is experiencing some downtime.



supercavitation said:


> Do you plan to make stickers for either of the new Yuxin cubes?



Most likely, yes. We just want to hear more opinions about these cubes from others before we design custom stickers for these cubes. In the meantime, AoSu fitted should be fine for the 4x4 and Gans 57mm fitted should be fine for the 3x3.



Wylie28 said:


> Is the postal service where you guys are shutdown because of a snowstorm? You shipped out my order and its been stuck on "shipping label created" since saturday. The order number is #42335
> Edit: Its looks like it will be coming my way now



Yes, we were indeed impacted by the recent snowstorm in the northeastern USA. Orders that should have been shipped between 1/25 and 1/27 ended up being shipped on 1/28 due to the post office closing for the storm. We are back to normal operations now though 



AllTheCubes said:


> Hey I just recieved mine the other day, and put up an unboxing:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gleVKQ-Z0_c
> All very good quality products.



Thanks very much for sharing your unboxing with us. Glad to hear that you are happy with the quality of the products, and nice job with your unboxing video


----------



## Blurry (Jan 30, 2015)

Well, I've decided to order from the cubicle purely for the cheapest price I could find for a Stackmat, I was wondering what the average shipping time to the UK would be? Roughly anyway?


----------



## Alphalpha (Jan 31, 2015)

Just want to say, best customer service ever! Keep it up and almost every week a bit of my paycheck will come to you.


----------



## Berd (Jan 31, 2015)

Blurry said:


> Well, I've decided to order from the cubicle purely for the cheapest price I could find for a Stackmat, I was wondering what the average shipping time to the UK would be? Roughly anyway?


Lighttake sells it cheaper if you're in the UK.


----------



## TDM (Jan 31, 2015)

Blurry said:


> Well, I've decided to order from the cubicle purely for the cheapest price I could find for a Stackmat, I was wondering what the average shipping time to the UK would be? Roughly anyway?


Last time I ordered cubes (a couple of weeks ago), I ordered on a Friday and they came 11 days later on the Tuesday. Iirc, my other order from here has been <2 weeks as well.


----------



## Myachii (Jan 31, 2015)

Random question, have you ever considered setting up a branch of your store in the UK with a contact? Because it would be great if we could have a store like yours in our country as well, because shipping can be expensive and time consuming 

Just an idea..


----------



## Berd (Jan 31, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Random question, have you ever considered setting up a branch of your store in the UK with a contact? Because it would be great if we could have a store like yours in our country as well, because shipping can be expensive and time consuming
> 
> Just an idea..



Especially since UKcubestore went... well - dead.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 31, 2015)

Are there any Dayan 3x3 stickers I can buy for my zhanchi.


----------



## Berd (Jan 31, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> Are there any Dayan 3x3 stickers I can buy for my zhanchi.


Haha pm me before you order, we all order together to save on shipping.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Feb 1, 2015)

Yay! Got my order. Definitely satisfied with shipping and processing time. 

Also, do you plan on getting Calvin's Gear Skewb Available for Pre-Order? http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-57878-1-1.html


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 2, 2015)

Blurry said:


> Well, I've decided to order from the cubicle purely for the cheapest price I could find for a Stackmat, I was wondering what the average shipping time to the UK would be? Roughly anyway?



Thanks for checking out our shop! Shipping to the UK is usually quite fast -- about a week in our experience. 



Alphalpha said:


> Just want to say, best customer service ever! Keep it up and almost every week a bit of my paycheck will come to you.



Thanks very much for your kind compliments about our service! We appreciate your patronage and support of our store 



Myachii said:


> Random question, have you ever considered setting up a branch of your store in the UK with a contact? Because it would be great if we could have a store like yours in our country as well, because shipping can be expensive and time consuming
> 
> Just an idea..



Thanks for the suggestion. It has definitely crossed our minds before, but we just aren't ready to do something like that right now. Quite possibly one day in the future though 



Leo123 said:


> Are there any Dayan 3x3 stickers I can buy for my zhanchi.



Yes, we recommend 57mm - DaYan stickers for the ZhanChi 57mm. For all sticker recommendations, see here: http://thecubicle.us/stickers_guide.php



AlGoreRhythm said:


> Yay! Got my order. Definitely satisfied with shipping and processing time.
> 
> Also, do you plan on getting Calvin's Gear Skewb Available for Pre-Order? http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-57878-1-1.html



Awesome, glad to hear the order arrived promptly!

First time I've heard of that one, and it doesn't seem to be available anywhere yet, but we'll most likely be offering it soon. Probably not for pre-order though -- it will just be available on our site when it comes in stock.

----

Also, MoYu YueYing 3x3 is now available for pre-order! It's the 3rd cube in MoYu's "Ying" series, and strangely enough, the box/cube don't say MoYu anywhere on them.

http://thecubicle.us/moyu-yueying-p-3991.html


----------



## Randomno (Feb 2, 2015)

Calvin's Square 1 here is by far the cheapest I've found, but add on UK shipping and it's one of the most expensive. :/


----------



## sk8erman41 (Feb 2, 2015)

Just submitted my 9th order from you guys  always the best! I also sent you an email regarding order #43510, just wanted to make sure you saw it ASAP so figured I'd double notice you here. Thanks!

Edit: I sent a second email with an additional request since the order hasn't finished processing yet.


----------



## Berd (Feb 2, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Calvin's Square 1 here is by far the cheapest I've found, but add on UK shipping and it's one of the most expensive. :/



CT!?


----------



## Randomno (Feb 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> CT!?



It would need Simon Crawford magic to work.


----------



## Berd (Feb 2, 2015)

Randomno said:


> It would need Simon Crawford magic to work.



Mines great... and its like $6 from Cubezz...


----------



## Randomno (Feb 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> Mines great... and its like $6 from Cubezz...



Lucky you.  I got an MF8 V2 for 30c more.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 2, 2015)

yay my dayan 2x2 is shipped ^~^ looking forward to it this week DDDD


----------



## TraciAG (Feb 3, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> ----
> 
> Also, MoYu YueYing 3x3 is now available for pre-order! It's the 3rd cube in MoYu's "Ying" series, and strangely enough, the box/cube don't say MoYu anywhere on them.



_"CONG'S DESIGN - 3×3 Yue Ying Magic Cube
Thanks our designer: Fucong Fei for designing this excellent magic cube! Fucong Fei, nickname is Onion, has successfully designed several ‪#‎MoYu‬ brand cubes, like MoYu Pyramid, MoYu Skweb and MoYu HuanYing, MoYu LiYing,etc.
From now on, we will sponsor him to make his own brand cube - CONG'S DESIGN grin emoticon
All his designed cubes will be mass produced by us and also we will provide professional advice to him to make it better."_


Is what they (Moyu) posted about it on their FB.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 3, 2015)

My order hasn't shipped yet and it's been 2 days since I ordered. This isn't a big deal (even if it doesn't ship today), just to be clear. But it gave me an idea. Can you notify customers of when you're busy and thus the processing will be slower? Because that would help us make a better decision as to whether or not we'll need rush processing. At this point, I'm hoping my order ships soon but since I don't know how busy you are I have no way of knowing.

I'm hoping that my other order containing the new YuXin puzzles ships quickly (I placed it yesterday) because those cubes look fierce and I can't wait to get my hands on them. And I know that once they ship, they'll be here within 2-4 days (realistically USPS is faster than they claim to be)


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 4, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> Just submitted my 9th order from you guys  always the best! I also sent you an email regarding order #43510, just wanted to make sure you saw it ASAP so figured I'd double notice you here. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: I sent a second email with an additional request since the order hasn't finished processing yet.



Responded to your email. Thanks again for your patronage, and we are looking forward to shipping it out as soon as we can 



theROUXbiksCube said:


> yay my dayan 2x2 is shipped ^~^ looking forward to it this week DDDD



Awesome, hope it arrives soon! Thanks again for shopping with us 



TraciAG said:


> _"CONG'S DESIGN - 3×3 Yue Ying Magic Cube
> Thanks our designer: Fucong Fei for designing this excellent magic cube! Fucong Fei, nickname is Onion, has successfully designed several ‪#‎MoYu‬ brand cubes, like MoYu Pyramid, MoYu Skweb and MoYu HuanYing, MoYu LiYing,etc.
> From now on, we will sponsor him to make his own brand cube - CONG'S DESIGN grin emoticon
> All his designed cubes will be mass produced by us and also we will provide professional advice to him to make it better."_
> ...



Thanks for sharing! That's interesting... that MoYu is branching out the design by this Onion guy. I guess it was an intentional move by MoYu then, but then it probably shouldn't be called the MoYu YueYing. Not sure what to call it right now -- will just have to wait and see which name sticks.



Johnny said:


> My order hasn't shipped yet and it's been 2 days since I ordered. This isn't a big deal (even if it doesn't ship today), just to be clear. But it gave me an idea. Can you notify customers of when you're busy and thus the processing will be slower? Because that would help us make a better decision as to whether or not we'll need rush processing. At this point, I'm hoping my order ships soon but since I don't know how busy you are I have no way of knowing.
> 
> I'm hoping that my other order containing the new YuXin puzzles ships quickly (I placed it yesterday) because those cubes look fierce and I can't wait to get my hands on them. And I know that once they ship, they'll be here within 2-4 days (realistically USPS is faster than they claim to be)



Right, sorry about that brief delay -- it looks like we just managed to ship out your order earlier today (we shipped both orders in the same package)! We were all caught up last Friday, and then we got hit with a snowstorm on Monday, so our working hours got cut in half and we weren't able to get to as many orders as we normally would have. We're back to normal now though!

--

Also, there were some requests for custom-fitted YuXin 4x4 stickers, and they are now available here: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-62mm-yuxin-c-66_180.html


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 5, 2015)

Has TheCubicle ever thought of adding a Logo sticker along with packs. I would love to sport a Cubicle logo on my cubes.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 5, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Has TheCubicle ever thought of adding a Logo sticker along with packs. I would love to sport a Cubicle logo on my cubes.



25 cents is cheap enough for a logo sticker.


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 5, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Has TheCubicle ever thought of adding a Logo sticker along with packs. I would love to sport a Cubicle logo on my cubes.



You can buy cubicle logos here: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-accessories-logos-c-66_10.html
Not sure if that's what you meant.


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 5, 2015)

I kinda want you all to start selling this cube cause I want people to have more options on where to buy this cube.



supercavitation said:


> You can buy cubicle logos here: http://thecubicle.us/sticker-accessories-logos-c-66_10.html
> Not sure if that's what you meant.



I think what he meant is do something like what cubesmith does were they add a logo sticker in with the cube set so that you don't have to buy the logo sicker individually.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 5, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> 25 cents is cheap enough for a logo sticker.



I'm sorry, can't find where you could get one cubicle sticker for a specific cube. I only saw where you can buy a pack of your own for $25. Where is it located?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 5, 2015)

thecubicle.us/cubicle-logo-p-1834.html


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 5, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> thecubicle.us/cubicle-logo-p-1834.html



Thank you. 

I was thinking an actual printed sticker that is fitted for the puzzle being ordered.


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 5, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I was thinking an actual printed sticker that is fitted for the puzzle being ordered.



I asked about those a while back, apparently they don't have the ability to make those.


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 6, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Has TheCubicle ever thought of adding a Logo sticker along with packs. I would love to sport a Cubicle logo on my cubes.



Thanks for the suggestion. Yeah, sorry, it's not within our current capability, but as mentioned by others, we do have transparent logo overlays. They are highly versatile as they can be placed over any sticker and removed if needed.

---

In other news...

MoYu 13x13 Pink is now available! Check it out here: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-13x13-p-3748.html

I think this is the first solid pink MoYu puzzle that is in production.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 6, 2015)

<3 If only I had money from that will disappear because of all the chocolate I'll be buying myself ;-;


----------



## Berd (Feb 7, 2015)

Got my order within 4 days of shipping and I'm in the UK. Amazing!


----------



## Aussie (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey TheCubicle, I know that you have previously sold the YJ 6x6. Do you think you will ever get it back in stock? Maybe even the Luminous Green version? I've been looking for stores with the Luminous Green 6x6, and the only place I found was sold out of them.


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 9, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> <3 If only I had money from that will disappear because of all the chocolate I'll be buying myself ;-;



Haha, chocolate is great :')



Berd said:


> Got my order within 4 days of shipping and I'm in the UK. Amazing!



Awesome, glad to hear the order arrived quickly! Yeah, shipping to UK is really quite fast, probably because New York is not too far away. Have had some orders arrive in the UK faster than they would be delivered domestically :O



Aussie said:


> Hey TheCubicle, I know that you have previously sold the YJ 6x6. Do you think you will ever get it back in stock? Maybe even the Luminous Green version? I've been looking for stores with the Luminous Green 6x6, and the only place I found was sold out of them.



Nope, sorry, the YJ 6x6 appears to be all out of stock now, even in the black and white versions. Luminous Green was probably a limited release, and I never even knew it existed until now :\


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Feb 9, 2015)

Are the Nationals 2014 mats washing machine safe?


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 9, 2015)

Just a thought, you know what I bet would sell really well? FMC insertion stickers that stick and come off easily (repeatedly), and are pre numbered


----------



## natezach728 (Feb 10, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Just a thought, you know what I bet would sell really well? FMC insertion stickers that stick and come off easily (repeatedly), and are pre numbered



This is gonna sound really retarded, but maybe small magnetic colored squares could help with that? XD


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 10, 2015)

natezach728 said:


> This is gonna sound really retarded, but maybe small magnetic colored squares could help with that? XD



I dont think cubes are magnetic...


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 10, 2015)

natezach728 said:


> This is gonna sound really retarded, but maybe small magnetic colored squares could help with that? XD



I've played with plastic cubes an magnets and I've found out many many many times that magnets don't stick to plastic that well.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 10, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> I've played with plastic cubes an magnets and I've found out many many many times that magnets don't stick to plastic that well.



Unless you wait for the 'screw and spring in every piece' gans puzzle. What happened to that anyway?


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 10, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Unless you wait for the 'screw and spring in every piece' gans puzzle. What happened to that anyway?



Even then you're going to need a very very very strong magnet. Most ordinary magnets magnets that I've played with doesn't have a strong magnetic force to stick onto the centers of 3x3s with the screws in them.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Feb 10, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> Even then you're going to need a very very very strong magnet. Most ordinary magnets magnets that I've played with doesn't have a strong magnetic force to stick onto the centers of 3x3s with the screws in them.



yeah probably. That would be the only cube that could work at all with magnets.


----------



## Wylie28 (Feb 10, 2015)

isnt there enough room in edges and corners (2 piece like the weilong) to put some small ball bearings in?
edit:


Michael Womack said:


> Even then you're going to need a very very very strong magnet. Most ordinary magnets magnets that I've played with doesn't have a strong magnetic force to stick onto the centers of 3x3s with the screws in them.


if this is case i guess this wouldnt work but its worth a try


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 10, 2015)

You should add http://thecubicle.us/mini-keychain-cube-p-3874.html to http://thecubicle.us/stickers_guide.php cause the normal ShengShou non-Florian 64mm set of stickers fits well on them.


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 10, 2015)

UnsolvedCypher said:


> Are the Nationals 2014 mats washing machine safe?



Good question... I'm not exactly sure, but from Googling the topic I'm getting the idea that it's much safer to hand wash it because there's a lot of things that could go wrong when machine washing. Here's a guide I found: http://www.wikihow.com/Clean-a-Mousepad



obelisk477 said:


> Just a thought, you know what I bet would sell really well? FMC insertion stickers that stick and come off easily (repeatedly), and are pre numbered



Thanks for your suggestion. Not 100% familiar with the concept, I guess they help you backtrack with the FMC event so you can try different solutions? Do you have an example picture? I'll try to see if we can do it in the near future.



Michael Womack said:


> You should add http://thecubicle.us/mini-keychain-cube-p-3874.html to http://thecubicle.us/stickers_guide.php cause the normal ShengShou non-Florian 64mm set of stickers fits well on them.



Thanks for bringing it up -- I just checked and it appears that you are right! I've added the sticker recommendation to the list. Thanks again!

----

Also, the YangCong YueYing from MoYu is now available! Feels like an improved version of the LiYing to me.

The logo is apparently an onion wearing sunglasses.

Link: http://thecubicle.us/yangcong-yueying-p-3991.html


----------



## shadyb (Feb 10, 2015)

*TheCubicle.us - High Quality Puzzles, Custom-Cut Stickers, Premium Lubricants...*

Onion. LOL


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 10, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. Not 100% familiar with the concept, I guess they help you backtrack with the FMC event so you can try different solutions? Do you have an example picture? I'll try to see if we can do it in the near future.



Basically, they help you keep track of which corners you need to swap by inserting commutators into your solution. So you either number them or letter them and you know that 1 has to go to where 2 is, 2 has to go where 3 is, and 3 has to go where 1 is, instead of having to track the specific corners. Ideally, you make them reusable so you don't have to buy large sheets of stickers and use up 3-5 of them every attempt.


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 10, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> Basically, they help you keep track of which corners you need to swap by inserting commutators into your solution. So you either number them or letter them and you know that 1 has to go to where 2 is, 2 has to go where 3 is, and 3 has to go where 1 is, instead of having to track the specific corners. Ideally, you make them reusable so you don't have to buy large sheets of stickers and use up 3-5 of them every attempt.



Basically this. If you understand how pure corner commutators work at all, it should make sense. It's hard to visually track 3 random corners in the middle of a partially solved cube, so cubers are allowed extra stickers for the official event, that they then number, so that the numbers stand out when going back over the solution. You just apply them on top of the sticker that needs to be swapped to a different sticker, and so on. You only need 1 2 and 3 (since the commutators basically only ever swap 3 corners), so the way I would imagine you guys doing it would be printing off labeled stickers that say 1, 2 and 3, maybe 3 rows of that for one sticker sheet at a total of 9 stickers. These would be smaller stickers preferably (42mm?) so that you could still see the color of the sticker that you put the numbered sticker on for normal 50-57 mm standard sized cubes. 

Alternatively, you could do these like you do the custom logos, and make them transparent so that just the numbers would be visible

The biggest problem as to whether you could do it or not would be how re-usable the stickers are, since they would be taken on and off many times for FMC solves, probably twice or so per attempt. i would imagine it's easier to do this with the transparent material? but who knows


----------



## AirbusCube (Feb 10, 2015)

How long will order 44370 be on preparing for shipment?


----------



## Dong (Feb 11, 2015)

Any idea when unstickered Gans III 57mm will come back in stock?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 11, 2015)

I just sent a facebook message (Shawn Boucke)I don't know what gets through first to customer service and I don't want to post my issue everywhere. Just a heads up.


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 11, 2015)

Just ordered 2 11x11's....And now for the horrible wait until they arrive in a few days. Super excited!

-Doug


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 12, 2015)

ender9994 said:


> Just ordered 2 11x11's....And now for the horrible wait until they arrive in a few days. Super excited!
> 
> -Doug



Woah. :O


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 12, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Basically this. If you understand how pure corner commutators work at all, it should make sense. It's hard to visually track 3 random corners in the middle of a partially solved cube, so cubers are allowed extra stickers for the official event, that they then number, so that the numbers stand out when going back over the solution. You just apply them on top of the sticker that needs to be swapped to a different sticker, and so on. You only need 1 2 and 3 (since the commutators basically only ever swap 3 corners), so the way I would imagine you guys doing it would be printing off labeled stickers that say 1, 2 and 3, maybe 3 rows of that for one sticker sheet at a total of 9 stickers. These would be smaller stickers preferably (42mm?) so that you could still see the color of the sticker that you put the numbered sticker on for normal 50-57 mm standard sized cubes.
> 
> Alternatively, you could do these like you do the custom logos, and make them transparent so that just the numbers would be visible
> 
> The biggest problem as to whether you could do it or not would be how re-usable the stickers are, since they would be taken on and off many times for FMC solves, probably twice or so per attempt. i would imagine it's easier to do this with the transparent material? but who knows



Thanks for explaining! Re-useable stickers would probably be the main challenge here, since the stickers we use have permanent adhesive that can't be used more than once. Maybe as a temporary solution, you could just use some hand-labeled scotch tape with a little bit of overhang for easy removal? Or is that how some people do it already?



AirbusCube said:


> How long will order 44370 be on preparing for shipment?



It just shipped out about 2 days ago, probably shortly after the message was posted. Thank you again for your order, and hope it arrives soon 



Dong said:


> Any idea when unstickered Gans III 57mm will come back in stock?



It's not expected to come back in stock, unfortunately :\ Gans only offered a few unstickered cubes and they stopped offering them a few months ago.



ViolaBouquet said:


> I just sent a facebook message (Shawn Boucke)I don't know what gets through first to customer service and I don't want to post my issue everywhere. Just a heads up.



Responded!



ender9994 said:


> Just ordered 2 11x11's....And now for the horrible wait until they arrive in a few days. Super excited!
> 
> -Doug



Thanks for your new order, we'll be sure to ship the order as soon as possible! And don't worry, your order qualified for the expedited shipping, so it should be arriving quickly


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 12, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Thanks for explaining! Re-useable stickers would probably be the main challenge here, since the stickers we use have permanent adhesive that can't be used more than once. Maybe as a temporary solution, you could just use some hand-labeled scotch tape with a little bit of overhang for easy removal? Or is that how some people do it already?



I mean yeah, more or less thats what people or doing, or with extra 3x3 or 4x4 stickers. I would just be willing to pay a few extra dollars for something nicer and more reusable, so I thought I'd suggest it. Oh well, thanks for giving it some thought!


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 12, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Thanks for your new order, we'll be sure to ship the order as soon as possible! And don't worry, your order qualified for the expedited shipping, so it should be arriving quickly



Awesome, thanks. I guess you can ignore that email I sent you asking if I had mis-clicked on something because the order said standard shipping


----------



## Berd (Feb 12, 2015)

ender9994 said:


> Just ordered 2 11x11's....And now for the horrible wait until they arrive in a few days. Super excited!
> 
> -Doug


Because 1 isn't enough?! 


Also - if I get a clock off your website, what's shipping prices to the UK like?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Feb 12, 2015)

How long until order #44599 is shipped?

EDIT- Also, since Mefferts is making Ghost Cubes again, will you be gettting them in stock?


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 12, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Thanks for explaining! Re-useable stickers would probably be the main challenge here, since the stickers we use have permanent adhesive that can't be used more than once. Maybe as a temporary solution, you could just use some hand-labeled scotch tape with a little bit of overhang for easy removal? Or is that how some people do it already?



Most people I know around here just use a roll of blank price tags. Garvey stickers seem to be the best in terms of reusability. I bought some cheapo ones that are really difficult to reuse.


----------



## shadyb (Feb 13, 2015)

Waiting on some email responses. Just a heads up.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Feb 13, 2015)

Meh. I am a bit upset. I made order #44599 nearly 5 days ago, and it is still preparing for shipment. I get that you guys are super busy, but could you at least explain what is going on? I would like to get my cube before my next comp, as I am currently 4x4-less. Thanks!


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 13, 2015)

Berd said:


> Also - if I get a clock off your website, what's shipping prices to the UK like?



It's really easy to calculate the shipping rate for any item, or basket of items -- just add the item to cart, and then select "United Kingdom" from the Shipping Calculator section near the bottom of the shopping cart page. The shipping cost and order total incl. shipping is automatically shown 



Kit Clement said:


> Most people I know around here just use a roll of blank price tags. Garvey stickers seem to be the best in terms of reusability. I bought some cheapo ones that are really difficult to reuse.



Interesting. What I had in mind was some of those clear post-it "flag" notes -- those seem quite reusable and durable as well, and they come in different colors (although that might be a bad thing...). I can definitely see Garvey stickers being good for that too, though!



shadyb said:


> Waiting on some email responses. Just a heads up.



Just got to your email and responded 



AlGoreRhythm said:


> Meh. I am a bit upset. I made order #44599 nearly 5 days ago, and it is still preparing for shipment. I get that you guys are super busy, but could you at least explain what is going on? I would like to get my cube before my next comp, as I am currently 4x4-less. Thanks!



Hey, sorry about the delay with your order. We are mostly caught up with orders right now actually, but it's just that the YuXin 4x4 is currently backordered, which is holding up the order. We'll most likely be getting it back in stock by Friday, and we'll ship out the order as soon as we can! If it doesn't come in stock tomorrow for some reason, we'll let you know (or you can contact us and let us know if you need to change the order). Either way, it should have no problem arriving by the next comp, unless that comp happens to be this Saturday


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Feb 13, 2015)

Okay, thanks!

Not sure how I add new items though...


----------



## sk8erman41 (Feb 13, 2015)

shadyb said:


> Waiting on some email responses. Just a heads up.



me too. Re:43510


----------



## Dong (Feb 14, 2015)

I saw that you guys have a new Gans V2 Octopus core on sale, is that the one in the Gans III V3? Or an improvement on that.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Feb 14, 2015)

Yay! My order shipped, my faith in humanity is restored.  Thanks!


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 14, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> me too. Re:43510



Responded!



Dong said:


> I saw that you guys have a new Gans V2 Octopus core on sale, is that the one in the Gans III V3? Or an improvement on that.



It's the same core that comes in the recent Gans III V3 cubes.



AlGoreRhythm said:


> Yay! My order shipped, my faith in humanity is restored.  Thanks!



Hope the order arrives soon 

---

Looking to refresh your speedcubing gear or try out a new cube? This President’s Day Weekend only, take 10% off all MoYu products and 5% off everything else with code: *pd2015*

Also don’t forget to take advantage of our other awesome deals:

*Lube Special:* Buy 1 Cubicle Silicone Lube OR Lubicle, get 1 5cc Cubicle Silicone Lube free. To claim, mention desired weight of free lube in order comments. Limit 1 free lube per customer.

*Sticker Special:* Get 1 Sticker set free with a purchase over $20. To claim, mention desired sticker set in the order comments. Limit 1 free sticker set per customer.

Check out the full details here: http://thecubicle.us/pdsale2015.php


----------



## ensigndan (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks! Mini Aosu here we come!


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Feb 14, 2015)

Thank you for the quick response when I first posted about my DIY 55 Zhanchi not having all of the full pieces (a couple looked as if they didn't get enough plastic in the mold). It's been about 5 days and I have not heard anything about when the pieces will ship out. I was trying to no bring it up in a forum, but I haven't heard anything in our private Facebook Message.


----------



## shadyb (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey guys. My girlfriend bought me a white Aolong V1 from TheCubicle as part of a vday gift, and I have a question about the corner pieces. It's very clear, on all my corner pieces, where the three price design comes into play. They never stay together and you can clearly see into the center of the corner cubie. I'll attach some photos to make it clear what I'm asking. The corner pieces just don't stay together. Not a single one of the 8 is able to stay together even for a few turns. I'm not sure if they're molded funny or if there's something wrong. This is my only white cube and maybe it's a color thing. Is it possible that this is just because it's a white cube and it's more visible when the prices of the corner come apart? As for TheCubicle representative, do you guys have spare corner pieces that are closed well or don't have gaps between the 3 pieces or are inspected before hand? I'm interested in seeing if I can get replacements or something. I'm just baffled at the fact that all 8 corners are like this.


----------



## TraciAG (Feb 14, 2015)

shadyb, you just have to keep pushing them back together. Try gluing them.


----------



## Sweshiman (Feb 15, 2015)

Do you plan on making YueYing custom cut stickers (With squared corners)?


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Feb 15, 2015)

Hooray! My mom bought me a YJ Heart Cube and Calvin's Fisher Wall Cube II for Valentines day!!!!

I've been getting lots of cubes lately, AND my birthday is just around the corner!


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 16, 2015)

A sale?? I just ordered twice from you...stop tempting me!!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

I see that you guys sell replacement cores for Moyu 3x3s, but on the only review on it, it says that it was unthreaded and way to small. Can you guys confirm that or is the core exactly the same as if were in a stock Moyu cube? Thanks!


----------



## Ihasdapie (Feb 17, 2015)

Are u guys gonna stock the cong’s design logo? Bcausse its awesome- a onion with sunglasses...swag...?


----------



## Michael Womack (Feb 17, 2015)

I placed an order on Saturday and I was wondering when you'll ship it out? My order number is 45527. I'm fin if I have to wait cause of the snow.


----------



## shadyb (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm also waiting on a reply to my earlier post (by the way someone's suggestion of just pushing them together didn't help, they don't even seem to all fit together at all), a reply to an email, and my package to ship out.


----------



## Aussie (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello TheCubicle! I recently got my package, #45102. It had my FangShi XingYu and 5 of the 6 stickers I ordered. It did not come with the Mint Blue 2x2 stickers. I know I ordered the Mint blue stickers, I have them on my recite. I checked the unboxing footage just to make sure it didn't go anywhere. It's just not there. Is there anyway I can get the stickers?


----------



## Lid (Feb 17, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Hello TheCubicle! I recently got my package, #45102. It had my FangShi XingYu and 5 of the 6 stickers I ordered. It did not come with the Mint Blue 2x2 stickers. I know I ordered the Mint blue stickers, I have them on my recite. I checked the unboxing footage just to make sure it didn't go anywhere. It's just not there. Is there anyway I can get the stickers?


Do you really have to take things like this here? Just use their email instead?


----------



## Berd (Feb 17, 2015)

Lid said:


> Do you really have to take things like this here? Just use their email instead?


It's a perfectly legitimate thing to put here.


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 20, 2015)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I see that you guys sell replacement cores for Moyu 3x3s, but on the only review on it, it says that it was unthreaded and way to small. Can you guys confirm that or is the core exactly the same as if were in a stock Moyu cube? Thanks!



Yeah, the problem was fixed. I added a bit of a note to that review. Basically, MoYu changed their core recently and there might have been a slight cross-compatibility issue, but the new cores that we ship now are the same as the ones in recent MoYu cubes.



Ihasdapie said:


> Are u guys gonna stock the cong’s design logo? Bcausse its awesome- a onion with sunglasses...swag...?



We'll see what we can do 



shadyb said:


> I'm also waiting on a reply to my earlier post (by the way someone's suggestion of just pushing them together didn't help, they don't even seem to all fit together at all), a reply to an email, and my package to ship out.



The issue with the AoLong V1 is unfortunately just due to the overly bubbly shape of the pieces, I believe, which was changed in the AoLong V2. I'm seeing the same problem with other AoLong V1s. I don't think it's a huge issue as far as speedcubing goes, and I think super gluing the pieces together will permanently fix the problem as some have suggested.



Aussie said:


> Hello TheCubicle! I recently got my package, #45102. It had my FangShi XingYu and 5 of the 6 stickers I ordered. It did not come with the Mint Blue 2x2 stickers. I know I ordered the Mint blue stickers, I have them on my recite. I checked the unboxing footage just to make sure it didn't go anywhere. It's just not there. Is there anyway I can get the stickers?



Hey, thanks for your message, and sorry to hear about the issue. Of course, if we forgot to send a sticker by accident, we'll be glad to send the missing one to you!

----

Rex cube stickers are now available!

http://thecubicle.us/cube-stickers-57mm-c-66_182.html


----------



## Berd (Feb 20, 2015)

Any news on mirror block stickers? Love the store!


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 20, 2015)

Can you please add Yuxin 4x4 spare parts to your shop? I lost a little internal piece of my 4x4, and a center piece might be broken, not sure if the glue will work.


----------



## tomg (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I was wondering if you are going to update your bundle section a bit, maybe with some non-WCA puzzles. I'd be really interested in buying like a 3x3xN cuboid set or a 3x3 shape mod puzzle set or a Traiphum puzzle set, etc. 

Thanks, Tom


----------



## shadyb (Feb 22, 2015)

*TheCubicle.us - High Quality Puzzles, Custom-Cut Stickers, Premium Lubricants...*

The 3x3x5 combined with a 3x3x1 floppy cube would be great because you could just buy two sets of square stickers and resticker both with no leftover stickers.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Feb 22, 2015)

When can i expect my to be shipped?
Order Number: 45726


----------



## a cool guy (Feb 23, 2015)

Berd said:


> Any news on mirror block stickers? Love the store!



Soon 



AlexMaass said:


> Can you please add Yuxin 4x4 spare parts to your shop? I lost a little internal piece of my 4x4, and a center piece might be broken, not sure if the glue will work.



Just added -- check them out in the Junkyard section!



tomg said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was wondering if you are going to update your bundle section a bit, maybe with some non-WCA puzzles. I'd be really interested in buying like a 3x3xN cuboid set or a 3x3 shape mod puzzle set or a Traiphum puzzle set, etc.
> 
> Thanks, Tom



Thanks for the suggestion -- we didn't really think about doing non-WCA bundles before, but we'll definitely look into it for the future 



Please Dont Ask said:


> When can i expect my to be shipped?
> Order Number: 45726



Order should be shipped out on Monday. The replacement part that was requested in the order was not immediately available, but we have it now and we'll ship it asap!

----

Have you ever ordered the wrong color cube before? We are pleased to announce a new feature that will try to minimize or eliminate such mistakes. The new tool will allow you to set a default cube color on your account, and then you will be alerted in the shopping cart when a cube color is not your default cube color. If you want to give it a try, select the default cube color here: https://thecubicle.us/account_edit.php (login required)

And then try adding a cube that is a different color to your shopping cart! It's a kind of experimental feature, so if you have any feedback, please let me know


----------



## Cube Is Life (Feb 23, 2015)

I like the new feature!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Feb 23, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Order should be shipped out on Monday. The replacement part that was requested in the order was not immediately available, but we have it now and we'll ship it asap!


Cool!
Thanks


----------



## Drasius (Feb 23, 2015)

Do you have an estimated shipping time for my order #46005? (Thank you it is shipped now.)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 23, 2015)

I just received my order (45782)

I ordered a set of moyu cut 3x3 stickers and I ordered fluorescent red but received normal red 

could you send a fluorescent red, ( i guess i could see how well regular red fits with my color scheme)

Edit: very nice normal red  , I still prefer fluorescent though.

Edit: I got my dayan megaminx ridged and one of the corners is not ridged!? could you also send a ridged
dayan megaminx corner as well?

Also: would you like me to send the old corner back after i get the replacement? I also have some spare Shuangren 
v2 parts as well,


----------



## Wylie28 (Feb 24, 2015)

I like the new default feature i have accidently order a black cube before and had you change it. Is there anyway to make the color selecter start on your default as well?


----------



## Berd (Feb 24, 2015)

Wylie28 said:


> I like the new default feature i have accidently order a black cube before and had you change it. Is there anyway to make the color selecter start on your default as well?


That would be cool


----------



## shadyb (Feb 26, 2015)

When can I expect my order (Order #46778) to ship? Will it include all the products from my exchange? Did you guys receive the package I sent? Also, I emailed you guys in regards to a slight change in the exchange.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey the cubicle, I recently purchased a Dayan 2x2 but is it normal for the ends of the corner bases where it meets in three pieces to break off? Two separate corners have broken off, and it gives the puzzle an unstable feel, the peices (broken corners) also grind against the internal puzzles, letting it refuse to move for sometime without taking the corner out and replacing it. The order was 43388.
Thanks guys


----------



## Berd (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey cubicle, I recently ordered a center corner for my shengshou mini 7x7 but I accidently ordered the regular size by mistake! Is there any Way I could exchange?


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 26, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Hey the cubicle, I recently purchased a Dayan 2x2 but is it normal for the ends of the corner bases where it meets in three pieces to break off? Two separate corners have broken off, and it gives the puzzle an unstable feel, the peices (broken corners) also grind against the internal puzzles, letting it refuse to move for sometime without taking the corner out and replacing it. The order was 43388.
> Thanks guys



Assemble the broken stalks into 1 corner, and have that corner be the one that is stuck to the core by the alignment mechanism. Problem solved!


----------



## Cube Is Life (Feb 27, 2015)

Will you guys have the gans 356?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 27, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Assemble the broken stalks into 1 corner, and have that corner be the one that is stuck to the core by the alignment mechanism. Problem solved!


I'll try this, thanks!


----------



## primarycuber (Feb 27, 2015)

Cube Is Life said:


> Will you guys have the gans 356?



I've already asked this like a month ago, here's the answer from back then:


a cool guy said:


> We have looked into it, but the Gans 356 was actually a very limited release that began a few months ago. It was not available for cube stores to stock, but it should be produced again and available within the next 1-2 months!


----------



## TraciAG (Feb 27, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Have you ever ordered the wrong color cube before? We are pleased to announce a new feature that will try to minimize or eliminate such mistakes. The new tool will allow you to set a default cube color on your account, and then you will be alerted in the shopping cart when a cube color is not your default cube color. If you want to give it a try, select the default cube color here: https://thecubicle.us/account_edit.php (login required)
> 
> And then try adding a cube that is a different color to your shopping cart! It's a kind of experimental feature, so if you have any feedback, please let me know



Very cool feature! Good for you guys not having to change orders as often and good for us for not messing up our orders as much!


----------



## KevinG (Feb 28, 2015)

I ordered and payed with paypal but I forgot to put in my order number what should I do???


----------



## KevinG (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok it wasn't a problem everything is fine


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Mar 1, 2015)

Order Number: 45726
Status -"Arrived at USPS Origin Facility" For a week
Can you estimate when will i receive my order?
Thank you


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 3, 2015)

When the next shipment of Gans 357 comes in will they have the newer core? Will they be on the site on the 6th?


----------



## TraciAG (Mar 3, 2015)

Are the Yuxin stickers matte like the originals? And if not is this something that's possible?


----------



## shadyb (Mar 3, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Are the Yuxin stickers matte like the originals? And if not is this something that's possible?



I wish, but no.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Mar 4, 2015)

Unfortunately the "assemble the corners into the fixed corner" didn't work because I have 3 broken off corner things now and when assembled they make a full broken corner D: it won't stick inside the anchor pieces anymore
Its okay, I'll order some Dayan stickers and a replacement corner the next time I order from you guys, it should be soon.


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 4, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Order Number: 45726
> Status -"Arrived at USPS Origin Facility" For a week
> Can you estimate when will i receive my order?
> Thank you



Thanks for asking. It's completely normal for the tracking number on international orders to stop after a certain point. We regret the lack of more detailed tracking information. International tracking updates are only available for a few countries right now, and for other destinations, the tracking information will stop updating once the package leaves the USA.

In any case, it usually means the order has already departed the USA, so we would estimate that the order will arrive soon!



ViolaBouquet said:


> When the next shipment of Gans 357 comes in will they have the newer core? Will they be on the site on the 6th?



The newer core has been pre-installed in all Gans 357s since around last summer, so the ones we are restocking will definitely have the newer core as well! And yes, we do expect to have them back in stock by the 6th, but if not the 6th, it should be by the Monday afterwards for sure.



TraciAG said:


> Are the Yuxin stickers matte like the originals? And if not is this something that's possible?



Nope, the YuXin stickers we offer are glossy, just like the other stickers we offer. Sorry, we don't have plans to release matte stickers at this time, but we'll definitely look into it for the future!



theROUXbiksCube said:


> Unfortunately the "assemble the corners into the fixed corner" didn't work because I have 3 broken off corner things now and when assembled they make a full broken corner D: it won't stick inside the anchor pieces anymore
> Its okay, I'll order some Dayan stickers and a replacement corner the next time I order from you guys, it should be soon.



Sorry to hear about the problem :\ But we are glad to hear that the problem can be fixed with replacement parts!

-----

Also, thanks for the feedback about the default color feature. We've made some adjustments in the past few days in response to the feedback.

-More default colors have been added, including the Stickerless varieties.

-Default color will now be selected by default when visiting a product page (if you are logged into your account). If default color is out of stock, it won't be selected, however. If default color is not available on that particular color, it won't be selected either.

-Graphical interface now includes check marks if the product is in the default color, and a red x mark if it is not in the default color.

Any other comments, please feel free to let me know!


----------



## KevinG (Mar 4, 2015)

Is it possible that I can add a product to my order although I've paid already?


----------



## suushiemaniac (Mar 6, 2015)

Around when will the LanLan ball bearing springs be back in stock?


----------



## Berd (Mar 6, 2015)

Berd said:


> Hey cubicle, I recently ordered a center corner for my shengshou mini 7x7 but I accidently ordered the regular size by mistake! Is there any Way I could exchange?



Bump due to no answer :/


----------



## Johnny (Mar 6, 2015)

Is there any way that you could get Fedex deliveries? USPS has atrocious customer service and their tracking service hasn't sent me an update in 3 days since I ordered- It still says it's pre-shipment. This is completely unacceptable on USPS's part in my opinion.

In case you need to know, here's the tracking number- 9400110200883560669589

If I continue having problems with USPS, I will switch to a different cube store or Amazon if none of them have Fedex or UPS shipping.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 7, 2015)

Johnny said:


> Is there any way that you could get Fedex deliveries? USPS has atrocious customer service and their tracking service hasn't sent me an update in 3 days since I ordered- It still says it's pre-shipment. This is completely unacceptable on USPS's part in my opinion.
> 
> In case you need to know, here's the tracking number- 9400110200883560669589
> 
> If I continue having problems with USPS, I will switch to a different cube store or Amazon if none of them have Fedex or UPS shipping.



Well look at it this way: neither USPS, FedEx, UPS or other postal delivery services are perfect. For me I was suppose to have my Cubicle order arrive yesterday but I got hit by a big snowfall which is making it take a bit longer to get to me. Plus USPS doesn't give an update for the tracking number every hour/day.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 7, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> Well look at it this way: neither USPS, FedEx, UPS or other postal delivery services are perfect. For me I was suppose to have my Cubicle order arrive yesterday but I got hit by a big snowfall which is making it take a bit longer to get to me. Plus USPS doesn't give an update for the tracking number every hour/day.



USPS has a viciously negative reputation for things like this. Both FedEx and UPS are much more reliable.


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 7, 2015)

Johnny said:


> USPS has a viciously negative reputation for things like this. Both FedEx and UPS are much more reliable.



Not really.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 7, 2015)

Johnny said:


> Is there any way that you could get Fedex deliveries? USPS has atrocious customer service and their tracking service hasn't sent me an update in 3 days since I ordered- It still says it's pre-shipment. This is completely unacceptable on USPS's part in my opinion.
> 
> In case you need to know, here's the tracking number- 9400110200883560669589
> 
> If I continue having problems with USPS, I will switch to a different cube store or Amazon if none of them have Fedex or UPS shipping.


Dude, the package will show up eventually. You knowing where it is will not make it come faster. Little bit of patience would be applicable here.


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 7, 2015)

Johnny said:


> USPS has a viciously negative reputation for things like this. Both FedEx and UPS are much more reliable.



Just be patient. It's just tracking. It'll still get to you soon. I have never had USPS lose any of my packages, anything that has gone wrong has always been on the cube store's end(never theCubicle though, lol) If it doesn't arrive after like a week, just contact USPS and sort it out. Not that big of a deal...


Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 7, 2015)

Divineskulls said:


> Just be patient. It's just tracking. It'll still get to you soon. I have never had USPS lose any of my packages, anything that has gone wrong has always been on the cube store's end(never theCubicle though, lol) If it doesn't arrive after like a week, just contact USPS and sort it out. Not that big of a deal...



Same here. Also complaining about it won't fix it or make it come faster. Plus thecubeicle can't do anything about it.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't trust USPS. I ordered this on Tuesday and usually I get it in 2-3 days so I am concerned.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 7, 2015)

Johnny said:


> I don't trust USPS. I ordered this on Tuesday and usually I get it in 2-3 days so I am concerned.



oh nooooooooooo USPS isn't always perfect the world is ENDINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

Do you go to the University of the Ozarks?


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 7, 2015)

Johnny said:


> I don't trust USPS. I ordered this on Tuesday and usually I get it in 2-3 days so I am concerned.



Dude just chill. It might be on a plane to your state or they just have a bunch of snow up in NY. Ether way you'll still get it. It's not like you'll magically have it right at your mailbox right after you pay for it. PS I have a cubicle order that I payed for on Saturday and I was suppose to receive it yesterday Thursday march 5th. But yesterday and today the mail truck didn't do it's normal daily rout due to a bunch of snow on the roads. Look at me I'm a little impatient to get my package but i'm not going ape-crazy over it.


----------



## TraciAG (Mar 7, 2015)

Johnny said:


> I don't trust USPS. I ordered this on Tuesday and usually I get it in 2-3 days so I am concerned.



My Aoshi took like 8 or 9 days to arrive. My USPS deliveries are always 2-*7 (yes I said seven)* days late. Although I hate USPS there's really nothing I can do, just be patient.


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 7, 2015)

suushiemaniac said:


> Around when will the LanLan ball bearing springs be back in stock?



Not sure :\ The manufacturer gave us some of them as a one-time favor, but now they aren't willing to give anymore. We'll keep trying, but it's hard to say at this point.



Berd said:


> Hey cubicle, I recently ordered a center corner for my shengshou mini 7x7 but I accidently ordered the regular size by mistake! Is there any Way I could exchange?



Oh sorry, I must have missed this message by accident! International exchanges are not possible, unfortunately, since shipping even that tiny item would cost a significant amount. However, we would be happy to send the desired piece along with a future cube order (or any order that doesn't qualify for the stickers-only rate). Just mention it in the order comments and we'll be sure to include it 



Johnny said:


> Is there any way that you could get Fedex deliveries? USPS has atrocious customer service and their tracking service hasn't sent me an update in 3 days since I ordered- It still says it's pre-shipment. This is completely unacceptable on USPS's part in my opinion.



Thanks for asking, and sorry to hear about this issue with the USPS. Delays can happen for a variety of reasons, including bad weather, human error, and other factors. Unfortunately, all of these factors are beyond our control once we hand the package over to the USPS. The most likely case for this particular shipment is that the USPS staff didn't have the chance to scan the package into their tracking system, which, due to some recent snowstorms, is somewhat understandable. But rest assured that the package is still on its way, and it will probably suddenly just jump to the "delivered" status very soon!

As for adding additional shipping options in the future, it's definitely something we have looked into in the past, and now that you have mentioned it, we will re-visit it in the near future. We do agree that Fedex tends to be more reliable, but we've had some bad problems with Fedex shipments, too. Also, Fedex shipping costs quite a bit more than USPS, so the shipping rates for Fedex would have to reflect that. But again, we are definitely looking into to offering Fedex as an option for customers who would like to receive Fedex service when ordering from us.


----------



## KevinG (Mar 7, 2015)

When are you going to send out my package?
I paid one week ago and it still hasn't been shipped out!
Order number: 47692


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 7, 2015)

KevinG said:


> When are you going to send out my package?
> I paid one week ago and it still hasn't been shipped out!
> Order number: 47692



Same with me, the order number is 47755.

I might buy rush processing...


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 8, 2015)

KevinG said:


> When are you going to send out my package?
> I paid one week ago and it still hasn't been shipped out!
> Order number: 47692



Hi KevinG, sorry about the delay with shipping out this order. The YuXin 4x4 is holding it up -- we'll be getting it in stock on Monday and we'll ship out the order as soon as we can!



AlexMaass said:


> Same with me, the order number is 47755.
> 
> I might buy rush processing...



Sorry about that delay -- there was a problem with the order regarding one of the 4x4 replacement parts requested that is holding up the order. Please check your email and confirm the information with us as soon as possible, and we'll ship it right away!

---

Also, the AoLong V2 is now available in a DIY Kit in various different colors!

Check it out here: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aolong-p-4152.html


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 8, 2015)

*Amazing colors.*

*Those AoLongs just look amazing.*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 10, 2015)

I posted this before but
order #45782
I ordered a dayan megaminx ridged, but one of the corners is not ridged could you send me a ridged dayan corner?
Also you accedently sent a normal red cut moyu 3x3 57 while I ordered a _floro_ red moyu 3x3 57


----------



## TraciAG (Mar 12, 2015)

Are you guys going to stock the new Moyu Hotwheel, and if are do you know if they'll have translucent colors available for it?


----------



## KevinG (Mar 12, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Hi KevinG, sorry about the delay with shipping out this order. The YuXin 4x4 is holding it up -- we'll be getting it in stock on Monday and we'll ship out the order as soon as we can!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My order still hasn't been shipped out


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 13, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I posted this before but
> order #45782
> I ordered a dayan megaminx ridged, but one of the corners is not ridged could you send me a ridged dayan corner?
> Also you accedently sent a normal red cut moyu 3x3 57 while I ordered a _floro_ red moyu 3x3 57



Oh sorry, must have missed this post by accident. Could you please email a picture of both problems to [email protected]? This will help us confirm the issue and determine how to best resolve it.

Again, we apologize for the inconvenience, and we look forward to working with you to resolve the issue.



TraciAG said:


> Are you guys going to stock the new Moyu Hotwheel, and if are do you know if they'll have translucent colors available for it?



Yes, we will be stocking that item as soon as possible. We aren't sure if there will be a translucent version yet, but if there is, we'll be sure to offer it!



KevinG said:


> My order still hasn't been shipped out



Just shipped out  Please see your email for additional information.


----------



## Dan Cochrane (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry, not to be a pain, but my order has been 'Preparing for shipment' for nearly a week...
Order number: 48960


----------



## Wylie28 (Mar 16, 2015)

same here #49152


----------



## JeffDelucia (Mar 16, 2015)

Mine as well :/ #49328


----------



## Dong (Mar 17, 2015)

Is the Mini Aolong that you sell V1 or V2? Or neither p)?


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 17, 2015)

Dan Cochrane said:


> Sorry, not to be a pain, but my order has been 'Preparing for shipment' for nearly a week...
> Order number: 48960





Wylie28 said:


> same here #49152





JeffDelucia said:


> Mine as well :/ #49328



Sorry about that -- we've made a special note to ship out all of these orders as soon as we can tomorrow!

By the way, all currently outstanding orders containing the YuXin 4x4 Black will be shipped out tomorrow. There was a big shortage of this product since, apparently, the factory wasn't expecting it to be so popular, and they only have 2 people assembling cubes :O



Dong said:


> Is the Mini Aolong that you sell V1 or V2? Or neither p)?



The Mini AoLong is based on the design of the AoLong V1 (but smaller), so it could be called the Mini AoLong V1. There's currently no Mini AoLong V2.

----

Also, we just introduced an interesting new feature: English and Chinese pronunciations for cubes!

There's only one right now, but we'll be adding more soon: http://thecubicle.us/fangshi-guangying-p-3938.html

As this is an experimental feature under development, we welcome your feedback!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 17, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Also, we just introduced an interesting new feature: English and Chinese pronunciations for cubes!
> 
> There's only one right now, but we'll be adding more soon: http://thecubicle.us/fangshi-guangying-p-3938.html
> 
> As this is an experimental feature under development, we welcome your feedback!



Love the new feature! I would visit every cube on your website just to listen to the difference!


----------



## Berd (Mar 17, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Sorry about that -- we've made a special note to ship out all of these orders as soon as we can tomorrow!



Thank you! Best store in the world!


----------



## Dan Cochrane (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Takezaki (Mar 18, 2015)

Any estimate on the Gans 356 ?


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 18, 2015)

Takezaki said:


> Any estimate on the Gans 356 ?



I would also love to know this.


----------



## Seryague (Mar 18, 2015)

Something is happening to USPS, everyone (including me) is having problems with their packages


----------



## KevinG (Mar 18, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Oh sorry, must have missed this post by accident. Could you please email a picture of both problems to [email protected]? This will help us confirm the issue and determine how to best resolve it.
> 
> Again, we apologize for the inconvenience, and we look forward to working with you to resolve the issue.
> 
> ...


My order arrived 
But the orange stickers of my half-bright set for skewb are missing...


----------



## natezach728 (Mar 18, 2015)

Seryague said:


> Something is happening to USPS, everyone (including me) is having problems with their packages



Really? I had a trade going and it was supposed to arrive 3 weeks ago... Are they having problems?


----------



## TraciAG (Mar 18, 2015)

Seryague said:


> Something is happening to USPS, everyone (including me) is having problems with their packages



Ditto. 



natezach728 said:


> Really? I had a trade going and it was supposed to arrive 3 weeks ago... Are they having problems?



I don't know if this is a national problem or just an east coast problem (maybe not since you're in Cali), but I have been trying not to use USPS as much as I can lately. My last couple packages have been late by 4 days to 2 weeks each, and my robotics mentor has had a package stuck in Dallas for the past 6 days. 

I don't know these are just employee incompetence or if their logistics system is awful or both...but I'm sick of it


----------



## Psyph3r (Mar 18, 2015)

Nevermind  Order already shipped I will have to buy the new piece later


----------



## TraciAG (Mar 19, 2015)

Does anyone else get audio samples of people pronouncing the cubes names when they click on specific cubes...?


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 19, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Does anyone else get audio samples of people pronouncing the cubes names when they click on specific cubes...?



Must be a new feature that was added to the site.


----------



## primarycuber (Mar 19, 2015)

My Yuxins arrived today, and wow... I'm really happy with them 
(Please, please look into matte stickers if you can...)

Adding a gift because of the wait was a very nice gesture, thanks guys!


----------



## KevinG (Mar 20, 2015)

KevinG said:


> My order arrived
> But the orange stickers of my half-bright set for skewb are missing...


Can you send them to me?
Because the moyu orange suck xD


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 21, 2015)

KevinG said:


> Can you send them to me?
> Because the moyu orange suck xD



Hi Kevin, sorry to hear about the issue. Could you please email [email protected] with the order number, or use the Contact Us form? We'll check the order and send any necessary replacements!


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 21, 2015)

For many of us in the northeastern US and elsewhere, it has been a long and cold winter. But spring is finally here, and we are excited to welcome a new season with our Spring Sale 2015! For 48 hours only, take 10% off all MoYu products and 5% off everything else with code *SPRING*.

Also, don't forget to take advantage of our lube and sticker specials! Please note that bonus items should no longer be mentioned in the order comments – please simply add the items to cart and all applicable discounts will be automatically applied!

*Lube Special: *Buy 1 Cubicle Silicone Lube OR Lubicle, get 1 5cc Cubicle Silicone Lube free. Limit 1 free lube per customer.

*Sticker Special:* Get 1 Sticker set free with a purchase over $20 Limit 1 free sticker set per customer.

Check out the full details here: http://goo.gl/XR5Z11

The recently-released MoYu Crazy Windmill Cube:






Our new line of full-fitted AoLong V2 stickers (also available for the GuanLong):


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 21, 2015)

Woahhhhh, I kinda really want those full fitted stickers. :O


----------



## Berd (Mar 21, 2015)

Mine kind of look like that on my guanlongs anyway?


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Mar 21, 2015)

Order Number: 45726
Date Ordered: Sunday 15 February, 2015
Ship Date: Monday 23 February, 2015

I worried that my has still not arrived.


----------



## Sweshiman (Mar 21, 2015)

When will you get the HuaLong and Gans 356 in stock?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 21, 2015)

Sweshiman said:


> When will you get the HuaLong and Gans 356 in stock?



Within a few days to a week probably, not much point asking since they'll post here when they get them.


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 21, 2015)

Sweshiman said:


> When will you get the HuaLong and Gans 356 in stock?



Most likely within the next 1-2 weeks! Yes, we'll be sure to announce here 

Actually, I'm seeing a lot of hype surrounding the HuaLong, but I don't think anyone really has it yet since it was just announced yesterday. At this point, it is expected to be released at the end of March or early April, so that's when this product will actually be shipping out I believe.


----------



## TraciAG (Mar 21, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Most likely within the next 1-2 weeks! Yes, we'll be sure to announce here
> 
> Actually, I'm seeing a lot of hype surrounding the HuaLong, but I don't think anyone really has it yet since it was just announced yesterday. At this point, it is expected to be released at the end of March or early April, so that's when this product will actually be shipping out I believe.



cubezz has it! or at least they've added it in their inventory and it's shoeing up on their site


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 22, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> cubezz has it! or at least they've added it in their inventory and it's shoeing up on their site



I saw that, too, but I'm honestly a bit skeptical that they really have it, since no one else has it yet. It's probably some sort of "pre-order". The product photos are all stock photos that MoYu distributed. We'll find out soon I guess (if people who ordered it receive shipping notifications).


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 22, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> I saw that, too, but I'm honestly a bit skeptical that they really have it, since no one else has it yet. It's probably some sort of "pre-order". The product photos are all stock photos that MoYu distributed. We'll find out soon I guess (if people who ordered it receive shipping notifications).



Lighttake also has it in stock.


----------



## Spacial Rend (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi, do you know when order number 49834 will be shipped out? Thanks!


----------



## Z0chary (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey

I'm looking at getting new stickers for my Cong's Design YueYing and I was wondering if the new YJ GuanLong 56mm Full Fitted Stickers would be a better fit than the current recommended size (57mm Fangshi/Aolong Stickers). Thanks!


----------



## OtakuCuber (Mar 22, 2015)

I placed an order (#49704) 8 days ago and it still says it has yet to be shipped out, I also got Expedited Shipping.
I've tried contacting TheCubicle through their contactus page 2 times now about the status of my order but have yet to receive a response.
I'm guessing the Email might have gotten buried or something so I figured I would ask about the order here.
Thank you!


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 22, 2015)

Spacial Rend said:


> Hi, do you know when order number 49834 will be shipped out? Thanks!



I think I just responded to your email about this. Sorry about the delay with responding to your email -- we are looking forward to shipping out the order as soon as we can!



Z0chary said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm looking at getting new stickers for my Cong's Design YueYing and I was wondering if the new YJ GuanLong 56mm Full Fitted Stickers would be a better fit than the current recommended size (57mm Fangshi/Aolong Stickers). Thanks!



Hey, yeah, the YJ GuanLong Full-Fitted stickers would definitely cover more plastic than the 57mm AoLong stickers. And there's little chance of the stickers being too big for the cube, since the GuanLong is just 56mm. Hope this helps!



OtakuCuber said:


> I placed an order (#49704) 8 days ago and it still says it has yet to be shipped out, I also got Expedited Shipping.
> I've tried contacting TheCubicle through their contactus page 2 times now about the status of my order but have yet to receive a response.
> I'm guessing the Email might have gotten buried or something so I figured I would ask about the order here.
> Thank you!



Hey, sorry about the delay with getting back to your email. We try to get back to customers within 2-3 days tops, but we've just been buried in emails lately, and we are using this weekend to catch up as soon as we can.

Actually, I think I just responded to your email regarding to this order, so we hope that clears up the situation. Sorry again about the issue, and we are looking forward to shipping out the order!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Mar 23, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Order Number: 45726
> Date Ordered: Sunday 15 February, 2015
> Ship Date: Monday 23 February, 2015
> 
> I worried that my has still not arrived.



Bump


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 23, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Bump



Once it ships, they no longer have any control over it...


----------



## OtakuCuber (Mar 23, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Hey, sorry about the delay with getting back to your email. We try to get back to customers within 2-3 days tops, but we've just been buried in emails lately, and we are using this weekend to catch up as soon as we can.
> 
> Actually, I think I just responded to your email regarding to this order, so we hope that clears up the situation. Sorry again about the issue, and we are looking forward to shipping out the order!



EDIT: Thank You


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 24, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Bump



Sorry to hear that -- the please email us ([email protected]) if the order hasn't arrived by 45 days after the ship date and we'll try to assist you further!

---

The MoYu HuaLong 3x3 is now available for pre-order! Looks like it is based on the WeiLong. MoYu has said it can cut 60 degrees, and it is more stable than the WeiLong when turning very quickly as well.

All pre-orders will come with a free set of custom-fitted stickers for this cube, which can be claimed in the Order Comments section (we might make a custom set for this cube, based on the look of the pieces).

Check it out here: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-hualong-p-4253.html


----------



## Animorpher13 (Mar 24, 2015)

I ordered a square-1 like 10+ days ago (and paid) but it still hasn't been shipped yet even, and I am kind of sad  Is there just a HUGE order clog up? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shadyb (Mar 25, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> I ordered a square-1 like 10+ days ago (and paid) but it still hasn't been shipped yet even, and I am kind of sad  Is there just a HUGE order clog up?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Same here. Ordered a week ago and it seems stuck at Prepared for Shipment. Granted it's a small order, but since I paid for shipping I kind of didn't want to wait forever to receive it. #50268


----------



## Wylie28 (Mar 25, 2015)

they must be behind same thing happened to me a couple of weeks ago, it must be all those gans 3 orders or something And there is/was a sale which im sure didnt help


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 25, 2015)

Animorpher13 said:


> I ordered a square-1 like 10+ days ago (and paid) but it still hasn't been shipped yet even, and I am kind of sad  Is there just a HUGE order clog up?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'm not sure of the order number, but if it contained a Calvin's Square-1, it most likely shipped out on Tuesday. If it hasn't shipped out yet, then it should be shipping out by Wednesday for sure! We'll send a shipping email with the tracking number once we've shipped it out.



shadyb said:


> Same here. Ordered a week ago and it seems stuck at Prepared for Shipment. Granted it's a small order, but since I paid for shipping I kind of didn't want to wait forever to receive it. #50268



Sorry about the delay -- we will make sure to ship that order as soon as we can


----------



## Animorpher13 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks, It is a Calvin's Square-1! Oh boy, I can't wait to get it! Thanks for being helpful, and I hope that all these delays get cleared up for everyone else soon as well!


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 25, 2015)

Wylie28 said:


> they must be behind same thing happened to me a couple of weeks ago, it must be all those gans 3 orders or something And there is/was a sale which im sure didnt help



Just to clarify, we are actually mostly back to normal right now, with the vast majority of orders being shipped out within 1-2 days even with the recent sale, and we have been for the past month or so at least, but it's just every now and then there's a product that goes out of stock and the factory can't supply the requested quantities either.



Animorpher13 said:


> Thanks, It is a Calvin's Square-1! Oh boy, I can't wait to get it! Thanks for being helpful, and I hope that all these delays get cleared up for everyone else soon as well!



No problem! Yeah, the Calvin's Square-1 just went out of stock for a few days, unfortunately, which was the main cause for the delay. Other than these backordered items, we are actually shipping the majority of orders out within 1-2 days. We just got it back in stock yesterday, and we are working as hard as we can to fill the backorders for this product!

By the way, we are aware that these unexpected delays can be an inconvenience sometimes. We are in the process of rolling out a new notification system that will help keep customers updated quickly about their orders if it doesn't ship out normally for any reason (for example, if an address is incomplete, item backordered, or if we need more information about an item that was ordered, etc.). It's still being tweaked, but if by some chance there is a delay, customers should soon be getting a friendly email to explain the reason and if there are other available options to speed things up


----------



## Johnny (Mar 25, 2015)

Okay so I ordered stickers (order #51189) with rush processing and I needed it processed quickly. I would, if possible, like this to be delivered to my Arkansas address instead because I am going back on Sunday and my boyfriend would have to mail it to me if it was delivered to Evansville.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Mar 28, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Sorry to hear that -- the please email us ([email protected]) if the order hasn't arrived by 45 days after the ship date and we'll try to assist you further!


Well... There are roughly 2 more weeks for the 45th day
So I don't mind waiting.


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 29, 2015)

Johnny said:


> Okay so I ordered stickers (order #51189) with rush processing and I needed it processed quickly. I would, if possible, like this to be delivered to my Arkansas address instead because I am going back on Sunday and my boyfriend would have to mail it to me if it was delivered to Evansville.



Sorry, we didn't catch this message in time (please submit order change requests using the Contact Us page, and select Order Change Request for the type to make sure we see it as soon as possible.)

Anyway, we hope the order did arrive on time, but if it didn't, please feel free to let us know.



Please Dont Ask said:


> Well... There are roughly 2 more weeks for the 45th day
> So I don't mind waiting.



Yeah, due to customs delays, orders can continue to arrive up until 45 days after they were shipped, so please continue to watch out for it in the mail. We hope it arrives soon!

--

Does anyone here use Bitcoin? Well, we are pleased to announce that we now accept Bitcoins directly on our site. Just select Bitcoin at checkout to get started!

Also, check out this Bitcoin picture cube we made with a GuanLong!


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 30, 2015)

My order hasn't been shipped out, and its been a week...

Order #51253


----------



## a cool guy (Mar 31, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> My order hasn't been shipped out, and its been a week...
> 
> Order #51253



Hey Alex, we sent an email update with some more info about that order! Sorry again about the inconvenience, and we hope this helps explain the situation.

---

In other news, the MoYu HuaLong is now available! It retains the speedy smoothness of the WeiLong, but it seems like the pieces have been optimized for better corner-cutting and added stability.

Pre-orders will be shipped out starting Tuesday.

HuaLong: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-hualong-p-4253.html


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 31, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> MoYu HuaLong is now available! It retains the speedy smoothness of the WeiLong, but it seems like the pieces have been optimized for better corner-cutting and added stability.



This is great news. I can not wait!


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 31, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> In other news, the MoYu HuaLong is now available! It retains the speedy smoothness of the WeiLong, but it seems like the pieces have been optimized for better corner-cutting and added stability.



Your descriptions are always so frustratingly unbiased. Just once, I wanna see something like "THIS IS LIEK THE BEST CUBE EVER 1!!1!"


----------



## the super cuber (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi, my order is #43321 I ordered on 31st January 2015 and it was shipped on 2nd Feburary. it's almost 2 months since it was shipped but I still haven't recieved it yet. I know it's probably out of your hands since you shipped it but do you have any info on my order? or anything I could do to find out about it? thanks!


----------



## ArniKing2001 (Mar 31, 2015)

How long does the cubicle.us take to ship to contries like India?


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Mar 31, 2015)

Can you tell MoYu to take a short break from releasing a new 3x3 every week and release the cubic 7x7 already? Thanks!


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 31, 2015)

ArniKing2001 said:


> How long does the cubicle.us take to ship to contries like India?



A long time. It takes months, from 1 to 2. Stickers can come faster.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Mar 31, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> This is great news. I can not wait!



And I cannot wait for you to review it D


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 1, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Your descriptions are always so frustratingly unbiased. Just once, I wanna see something like "THIS IS LIEK THE BEST CUBE EVER 1!!1!"



Haha, yeah, I'm just trying not to jump to conclusions, especially since opinions can differ. Also, I don't want to steal any thunder away from potential YouTube reviewers 



the super cuber said:


> Hi, my order is #43321 I ordered on 31st January 2015 and it was shipped on 2nd Feburary. it's almost 2 months since it was shipped but I still haven't recieved it yet. I know it's probably out of your hands since you shipped it but do you have any info on my order? or anything I could do to find out about it? thanks!



Hi, please email [email protected] about this as soon as possible. We will guide you through the claims process in case this order has somehow been lost!



ArniKing2001 said:


> How long does the cubicle.us take to ship to contries like India?



In our experience, it has usually been around 2-3 weeks, but every now and then, it could take up to a month or maybe a little more due to customs delays.



EvilGnome6 said:


> Can you tell MoYu to take a short break from releasing a new 3x3 every week and release the cubic 7x7 already? Thanks!



Wish I could  They probably won't listen to me, though, and there might be some method to their madness.

----

COMING SOON to TheCubicle.us -- an unbeatably diverse and refreshing selection of new cube-shaped objects to complement your already arbitrary and unnecessarily large collection of cube-shaped objects.

Check out our initial offerings here : http://goo.gl/r09Q8l


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Wow! Sick new products!
Have you considered adding this movie, these minerals or the songs by this artist?


----------



## Randomno (Apr 1, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Wow! Sick new products!
> Have you considered adding this movie, these minerals or the songs by this artist?



Urgh, FTFY.


----------



## Berd (Apr 1, 2015)

Definitely gonna be getting a washing machine!


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Urgh, FTFY.


Maybe I'm not observant but what did you fix?
The links are identical.


----------



## DTCuber (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi, do you know when order number 51009 will be shipped out? Thanks!


----------



## Randomno (Apr 3, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Maybe I'm not observant but what did you fix?
> The links are identical.



Mobile WP to regular. If you're on mobile they'll automatically redirect anyway.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 3, 2015)

So, I saw that you now offer full fitted stickers. But some of us are really bad at applying stickers, so will you still offer regular sized stickers? The regular stickers are already a bit too big for me (I usually order 54.5 mm stickers for 57mm cubes, which work fine) so I am kind of concerned that the full fitted stickers may become the only option so I felt like I should ask this


----------



## cashis (Apr 3, 2015)

Another question about the full fitted stickers, I myself thoroughly enjoy them and I'm waiting for the hualong full fitted stickers to come out before I buy the hualong. Any predictions for when these may be out? Or, less specifically, any other full fitted stickers will be out? I'm a huge fan


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 4, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> Hi, do you know when order number 51009 will be shipped out? Thanks!



It just shipped out! Sorry about that delay, we think a printer jam caused this and a few other orders from that day to not be printed as normal :\ We just found out about the problem and shipped out the orders as soon as we could.



Johnny said:


> So, I saw that you now offer full fitted stickers. But some of us are really bad at applying stickers, so will you still offer regular sized stickers? The regular stickers are already a bit too big for me (I usually order 54.5 mm stickers for 57mm cubes, which work fine) so I am kind of concerned that the full fitted stickers may become the only option so I felt like I should ask this



Yes, we will definitely be keeping the regular-sized stickers, and continuing to produce regular-sized stickers for other puzzles in the future!



cashis said:


> Another question about the full fitted stickers, I myself thoroughly enjoy them and I'm waiting for the hualong full fitted stickers to come out before I buy the hualong. Any predictions for when these may be out? Or, less specifically, any other full fitted stickers will be out? I'm a huge fan



Yes, we definitely have plans to expand our offering of Full-Fitted stickers! But full-fitted stickers take a lot of effort to design, so we will probably only release them for puzzles that are popular (or in response to popular demand). The HuaLong is definitely a strong candidate. Other full-fitted stickers will also be on the way soon 

---

The futuristic-looking Gans III 56mm is now available! Check it out here: http://thecubicle.us/gans-56mm-unstickered-p-4308.html

Also, we are having an Easter Weekend sale this weekend only! Check out our homepage for more details: http://thecubicle.us


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 4, 2015)

I recently bought some replacement parts, and I'm really pleased!

This might be a long shot, but would you happen to have x-cube 4x4 spares?


----------



## TraciAG (Apr 4, 2015)

Just placed my order for the 356 Gans! Stoked.


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi, I emailed you about my order (#43321) 3 days ago but haven't gotten any response yet. Could you please check it? Thanks!


----------



## Tarabyte (Apr 4, 2015)

Do you guys have any idea when order 51917 will ship? I ordered a week ago and it's still preparing for shipment.
Thanks!


----------



## TraciAG (Apr 4, 2015)

the super cuber said:


> Hi, I emailed you about my order (#43321) 3 days ago but haven't gotten any response yet. Could you please check it? Thanks!



Try their facebook, they usually respond pretty fast there.


----------



## SeaTurtleKing (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi, 
I preordered the Moyu Hualong on March 23rd and it is still "preparing for shipment". I sent an inquiry through the support us page several days ago and haven't heard back yet. I just sent a reply to the e-mail generated by the inquiry page as the e-mail recommends, but I'm posting here in case someone happens to see this first. Can you look into this please? My order number is 51272. Thanks!

Update: I got an email explaining the situation. Thank you so much for responding! You guys have great customer service.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 5, 2015)

Dang I just saw the discounts and bonus on TC today... I can't order today so I guess I miss out. Or does it extend to tomorrow? If it does I think I might have to bring out my money... Other wise I will just have to wait for the next thing.


----------



## cashis (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh gee. I just realized I ordered a primary Gans 356, when I meant to order the white one. It's order #53276. If you guys could fix this, that would be great. I hope it isnt too late.


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 7, 2015)

4Chan said:


> I recently bought some replacement parts, and I'm really pleased!
> 
> This might be a long shot, but would you happen to have x-cube 4x4 spares?



Thanks for your order, and we are glad to hear the replacement parts worked! Sorry though, we don't have replacement parts for the X-Cube at this time.



TraciAG said:


> Just placed my order for the 356 Gans! Stoked.



Thanks for your new order, we'll be shipping out the order as soon as we can!



the super cuber said:


> Hi, I emailed you about my order (#43321) 3 days ago but haven't gotten any response yet. Could you please check it? Thanks!



Hey, sorry about the delayed response. We've been flooded with emails lately, so it's taking a bit longer than usual to get back to customer inquiries. But we just checked it and we believe we responded to it over the weekend!



Tarabyte said:


> Do you guys have any idea when order 51917 will ship? I ordered a week ago and it's still preparing for shipment.
> Thanks!



We'll make sure to ship out the order as soon as we can on Tuesday. The item was backordered, unfortunately. We also regret the delay with letting you know about this problem with the order. We've been a bit overwhelmed recently, but we are working on improving our notification systems so that customers will be notified as soon as possible in the event of a problem or delay with the order.



SeaTurtleKing said:


> Hi,
> I preordered the Moyu Hualong on March 23rd and it is still "preparing for shipment". I sent an inquiry through the support us page several days ago and haven't heard back yet. I just sent a reply to the e-mail generated by the inquiry page as the e-mail recommends, but I'm posting here in case someone happens to see this first. Can you look into this please? My order number is 51272. Thanks!



We just recently responded to your email about this -- no worries, we let order qualify for the sale discount as requested, and we'll be sure to ship as soon as possible.



biscuit said:


> Dang I just saw the discounts and bonus on TC today... I can't order today so I guess I miss out. Or does it extend to tomorrow? If it does I think I might have to bring out my money... Other wise I will just have to wait for the next thing.



Sorry, the sale was for this weekend only. But since you posted a message here about that, maybe we can help you out. Just use the Contact Us page on our website and we'll see what we can do. Or, you could just wait for the next event, it's up to you!



cashis said:


> Oh gee. I just realized I ordered a primary Gans 356, when I meant to order the white one. It's order #53276. If you guys could fix this, that would be great. I hope it isnt too late.



No problem at all, we got your Order Change Request email and we've changed the order as requested.

By the way, for anyone wondering, the safest and surest way to change your order is to use the Contact Us page and select "Order Change Request" for the type of inquiry. We check those emails first, so it will make sure the change is applied before we ship out the order.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 7, 2015)

Best customer service ever.


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 8, 2015)

Would the Gans 57mm stickers fit all right on the 56?


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 10, 2015)

Can you take a look at order #53498 I placed it on Monday and it's still processing.


----------



## Praetorian (Apr 11, 2015)

could you look at order #50241 it was placed on march 17 I believe, thanks!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 12, 2015)

Pleased once again by your guys speed with shipping  I was expecting my item to be shipped when I came back from my competition but it's actually shipping right now 
looking forward to my stickers and replacement part for my 2×2


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 12, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Pleased once again by your guys speed with shipping  I was expecting my item to be shipped when I came back from my competition but it's actually shipping right now
> looking forward to my stickers and replacement part for my 2×2



Lol is it that corner with broken base?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Lol is it that corner with broken base?



Yup


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 12, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Yup



Im gonna order my part tomorrow too. Plastic is bad...


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Im gonna order my part tomorrow too. Plastic is bad...



I ordered a bunch if stuff like 4x4 stickers and transfer tape because without it, it is a pain in the ass


----------



## Maxh (Apr 12, 2015)

Can I pay with PayPal?


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 12, 2015)

You guys are fast to getting stuff to Canada. I ordered a speedstack protimer and it shipped and arrived to my place all in less than a week! I'm used to waiting weeks for things to arrive from Ebay so I was pretty surprised.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 12, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I ordered a bunch if stuff like 4x4 stickers and transfer tape because without it, it is a pain in the ass



I re-stickered my 5x5 (SS) by hand (not even tweezers) in like an hour (although I left on one of the sides)... It's the worst sticker job ever. I did it pretty fast and half of it was on the ride home . And I was sitting right over the tire.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 12, 2015)

Maxh said:


> Can I pay with PayPal?


Dont think so.


----------



## Jason Nguyen (Apr 12, 2015)

Maxh said:


> Can I pay with PayPal?



Not anymore


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 12, 2015)

Jason Nguyen said:


> Not anymore



What happened?


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 12, 2015)

http://thecubicle.us/profile_public.php?cid=309

There should totally be an option for other people to make these. (maybe only you guys choose?)


----------



## TraciAG (Apr 12, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> What happened?



V-cubes happened.



AlexMaass said:


> http://thecubicle.us/profile_public.php?cid=309
> 
> There should totally be an option for other people to make these. (maybe only you guys choose?)



That is awesome. That should definitely be a feature for everyone.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 12, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> http://thecubicle.us/profile_public.php?cid=309
> 
> There should totally be an option for other people to make these. (maybe only you guys choose?)



PROfile, what you did there, James, its there, and I see it


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> V-cubes happened.




I'm curious, could someone explain what exactly happened? What did V-Cubes do?


----------



## biscuit (Apr 13, 2015)

V-cubes shut down paypal on all sites that sell KO cubes.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

biscuit said:


> V-cubes shut down paypal on all sites that sell KO cubes.



Lol ninja and thats sad.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 13, 2015)

biscuit said:


> V-cubes shut down paypal on all sites that sell KO cubes.



Wow, that's crazy. I've ALWAYS wondered why all these sites don't take paypal.
Thank you!


----------



## Piebomb (Apr 13, 2015)

Any idea when you guys will get more gans 356 in stock?


----------



## Dong (Apr 13, 2015)

So, if paypal is down now, will it ever be re-added? Or is that permanent.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 13, 2015)

Dong said:


> So, if paypal is down now, will it ever be re-added? Or is that permanent.


If they dont sell 5x5 then they can get paypal back I guess. I know some stores that opened seperate webstores for big cubes or made them email only. You email them and then they give you the deal and you pay with paypal.


----------



## Thecuber1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey Cubicle, I find that for me it usually takes up to 5 days to process an order, even if it is not during a sale period. Your Customer Service is great though. I just have an idea. You guys at The Cubicle should open up an actual cube store in nyc. It would be the first of its kind and I would literally go there like 5 times per week because your store is so awesome. Oh, and could you check out order #54174? How long do you think my AoLong will take to get to Brooklyn?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 13, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> Hey Cubicle, I find that for me it usually takes up to 5 days to process an order, even if it is not during a sale period. Your Customer Service is great though. I just have an idea. You guys at The Cubicle should open up an actual cube store in nyc. It would be the first of its kind and I would literally go there like 5 times per week because your store is so awesome. Oh, and could you check out order #54174? How long do you think my AoLong will take to get to Brooklyn?



Rent in new york is ridiculous...


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 13, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> Hey Cubicle, I find that for me it usually takes up to 5 days to process an order, even if it is not during a sale period. Your Customer Service is great though. I just have an idea. You guys at The Cubicle should open up an actual cube store in nyc. It would be the first of its kind and I would literally go there like 5 times per week because your store is so awesome. Oh, and could you check out order #54174? How long do you think my AoLong will take to get to Brooklyn?



I live in Brooklyn as well!  Sunset Park
It usually takes me around 3-5 days including processing which is better than any cube store.



PenguinsDontFly said:


> Rent in new york is ridiculous...



It really is. One bedroom apt for $1,500 lel
But yeah that guy's idea is amazing, unfortunately rent in NYC is pretty expensive, and they're already situated in Pleasantville, NY


----------



## cashis (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey guys. I just got my Gans 356 and the stickers in the mail. I was wondering if these are different stickers than the 357, or not, because I did specify they were for the 357. They fit fine, I was just curious


----------



## Thecuber1 (Apr 13, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> I live in Brooklyn as well!  Sunset Park
> But yeah that guy's idea is amazing, unfortunately rent in NYC is pretty expensive, and they're already situated in Pleasantville, NY



Thx m9. I live in Carroll Gardens. They could open up a store in queens or someplace like Red Hook, where rent is not that bad and the part of town is awesome. (I love red hook, it looks so beautiful during summer) My best friend actually lives across town from their warehouse, he told me he wished he could just drive across town and pick up his order. That is what i would want to do if it was in ny. They could rent an apt and use it as a hub, like Cubesmith used to do. I would not mind if it was just in New Jersey or somewhere a bit out of town.


----------



## Dong (Apr 13, 2015)

Unfort, I can't buy unless with PayPal, because I'm a minor and well you know, sometimes your parents distrust for the right reasons and all.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 13, 2015)

Red hook is awesome during the summer  Rent is okay there


----------



## Thecuber1 (Apr 14, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Red hook is awesome during the summer  Rent is okay there



I <3 Steve's Authentic Key Lime Pies. I used to run at the track for my track team, (Prospect park youth runners club).


----------



## Thecuber1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry about the double post, but my order has been on preparing for shipment for a whole day now and i am starting to get worried. The order is #54174, and if there are no more white AoLong v1's, could you send a HuaLong instead?


----------



## GotCubes (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello. I ordered a Moyu Guanglong (spelling is right, right?) about a month ago. As far as I know, it hasn't even shipped yet. What's up?


----------



## TraciAG (Apr 16, 2015)

GotCubes said:


> Hello. I ordered a Moyu Guanglong (spelling is right, right?) about a month ago. As far as I know, it hasn't even shipped yet. What's up?



They can't help you if you don't give them any information about your order.


----------



## natezach728 (Apr 16, 2015)

GotCubes said:


> Hello. I ordered a Moyu Guanglong (spelling is right, right?) about a month ago. As far as I know, it hasn't even shipped yet. What's up?



So many people have ordered "Guanlongs" in the past month. Give them your order number, they don't know who you are or when you ordered.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 16, 2015)

Order #54162 has been stuck in pleasnetville for the past two days according to USPS tracking. Is this normal? Is it possible that the tracking is not working right? I realize there is nothing TC can do I just want to know if it's normal. (It's free standard shipping)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 16, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Order #54162 has been stuck in pleasnetville for the past two days according to USPS tracking. Is this normal? Is it possible that the tracking is not working right? I realize there is nothing TC can do I just want to know if it's normal. (It's free standard shipping)



yeah that happens. don't worry about it it'll get there....eventually.


----------



## Johnny (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm still having trouble with USPS when I ordered from you.

I selected priority mail for my latest order and it's expected to arrive on Saturday, 4 days after my order was shipped. The standard shipping times are much worse, it seems. It's not your fault, but it's just really insulting to me that products take so long to arrive.

Honestly, I'm starting to suspect that the USPS facilities that your products go through are the problem because the shipping speeds are kind of abysmal. If that is true, you really should offer FedEx or UPS because fast shipping is the #1 factor in what store I choose.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 16, 2015)

You guys are really awesome, my package is up here  It was compact enough, thanks to you guys to fit in my mailbox, and I had no trouble with UPS 
Now my Dayan 2x2 is fixed up and stuff is good


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 17, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> You guys are really awesome, my package is up here  It was compact enough, thanks to you guys to fit in my mailbox, and I had no trouble with UPS
> Now my Dayan 2x2 is fixed up and stuff is good



cant wait for my order!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 17, 2015)

I've been reading a lot of complaints about TheCubicle.us recently, so I thought I'd chime in with a positive review.

I have had nothing but great experiences with TheCubicle.us over the past three years. I have ordered over 25 times from them, and have always had fast shipping with amazing customer service. Any time I've had a problem, they've been fast and timely to fix it. I have received every order(that didn't contain out-of-stock cubes) in three days or less, and their slightly increased prices is 100% worth their shipping and customer service. 

They sponsor my competition run on Reddit, but I am not personally sponsored(though I wish I was!) I am writing this solely because I like TheCubicle.us and believe that they are the cube store to buy from.

I don't know about you, but I buy all my cubes from TheCubicle.us.


----------



## cashis (Apr 17, 2015)

antoine said:


> I don't know about you, but I buy all my cubes from TheCubicle.us.



This made me laugh way more than it should have


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 17, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> I've been reading a lot of complaints about TheCubicle.us recently, so I thought I'd chime in with a positive review.
> 
> I have had nothing but great experiences with TheCubicle.us over the past three years. I have ordered over 25 times from them, and have always had fast shipping with amazing customer service. Any time I've had a problem, they've been fast and timely to fix it. I have received every order(that didn't contain out-of-stock cubes) in three days or less, and their slightly increased prices is 100% worth their shipping and customer service.
> 
> ...



Same besides like the 25 orders thing. I've ordered about 5 packages in total from these guys, and they are the go to store. They always answer if I leave a message for them as well, here and through email


----------



## supercavitation (Apr 17, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> I've been reading a lot of complaints about TheCubicle.us recently, so I thought I'd chime in with a positive review.
> 
> I have had nothing but great experiences with TheCubicle.us over the past three years.



I've only been ordering from TheCubicle.us for about 9 months, but my experience matches Keaton's quite well. The only time I've ever had a problem with an order, not only did they email me to let me know before I could possibly have figured out on my own, they emailed me not just to let me know, but to offer two possible solutions to the problem. As someone who regularly dealt with customer service during high school, I would like to say thank you to TheCubicle.us for its absolutely incredible customer service, and I look forward to ordering more cubes in the future!


----------



## GotCubes (Apr 17, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> They can't help you if you don't give them any information about your order.





natezach728 said:


> So many people have ordered "Guanlongs" in the past month. Give them your order number, they don't know who you are or when you ordered.


 I didn't get any information.  That's why im confused.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 17, 2015)

cashis said:


> This made me laugh way more than it should have



Haha I get it!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 17, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> I've only been ordering from TheCubicle.us for about 9 months, but my experience matches Keaton's quite well. The only time I've ever had a problem with an order, not only did they email me to let me know before I could possibly have figured out on my own, they emailed me not just to let me know, but to offer two possible solutions to the problem. As someone who regularly dealt with customer service during high school, I would like to say thank you to TheCubicle.us for its absolutely incredible customer service, and I look forward to ordering more cubes in the future!


I would agree, I have ordered from thecubicle.us probably 15 times and have had an awesome experience every time.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 17, 2015)

GotCubes said:


> I didn't get any information.  That's why im confused.



You didn't get a confirmation email? If not, the order probably didn't go through.


----------



## GotCubes (Apr 18, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> You didn't get a confirmation email? If not, the order probably didn't go through.



Tjat would make sense...  I thought that and then was like no that cant be it


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Apr 19, 2015)

Will the Cubicle be getting the New Maru Nano Cubes in stock sometime?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 19, 2015)

can you tell me if my order 54726 is shipped yet or when it should be shipped


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 20, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Will the Cubicle be getting the New Maru Nano Cubes in stock sometime?



Yes, we will be! Actually, they were supposed to be in stock last week, but there was a problem with the shipment, so it was delayed. We'll be sure to announce it as soon as it is available (hopefully soon).



Ordway Persyn said:


> can you tell me if my order 54726 is shipped yet or when it should be shipped



Hi, we didn't ship out the order yet because the address looked like it was missing some information, and we sent an email about that. It looks like you just responded to that email, so we've edited your address to the new one and we'll make sure to ship it out as soon as we can!


----------



## shadyb (Apr 20, 2015)

Order #54509? Been "preparing for shipment" since the 13th of the month? I'd expect it to have arrived by now, let alone be shipped out already.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Apr 20, 2015)

I have sent another mail regarding the lost order.
Awaiting your reply.


----------



## Mr Beast (Apr 22, 2015)

Brilliant ! I just received my Zhanchi, Lube + Stickers (all are excellent), order #53623 on Monday.
They shipped to Ireland in about 10 days, which is pretty fast compared to some stuff I get online.
I will definatley do business with ye again 
Thanks Lads


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 23, 2015)

AlGoreRhythm said:


> Will the Cubicle be getting the New Maru Nano Cubes in stock sometime?



They are now in stock here  http://thecubicle.us/maru-nano-15mm-p-4326.html



Please Dont Ask said:


> I have sent another mail regarding the lost order.
> Awaiting your reply.



We have replied to your email a few days ago, feel free to let us know if you need anything else!



Mr Beast said:


> Brilliant ! I just received my Zhanchi, Lube + Stickers (all are excellent), order #53623 on Monday.
> They shipped to Ireland in about 10 days, which is pretty fast compared to some stuff I get online.
> I will definatley do business with ye again
> Thanks Lads



Thanks for letting us know -- we are glad to hear that the order arrived safely and quickly, and we are also happy to hear that you are liking the new cube and accessories 

Thanks again for your patronage, and we are looking forward to doing business again!


----------



## frogmanson (Apr 26, 2015)

What glue do you recommend for adhering these mf8 tiles to my megaminx? Are any glue sold on your website? 

http://thecubicle.us/megaminx-tile-p-3802.html


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 26, 2015)

frogmanson said:


> What glue do you recommend for adhering these mf8 tiles to my megaminx? Are any glue sold on your website?
> 
> http://thecubicle.us/megaminx-tile-p-3802.html



Just use normal super glue.


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 27, 2015)

frogmanson said:


> What glue do you recommend for adhering these mf8 tiles to my megaminx? Are any glue sold on your website?
> 
> http://thecubicle.us/megaminx-tile-p-3802.html



Yeah, as Michael Womack said, I think super glue would be the best option to affix those tiles, and it's probably how the pre-Tiled MF8 Megaminx V3 is made. If not super glue, maybe a hot glue gun can be used, but it might be a bit messier.

----

We just added a new Cuber ProFiles page, with cubing gear info for certain notable individuals within the community. Check it out here! http://thecubicle.us/profiles.php

It's a fairly new feature that is still under development, so if you have any feedback about this feature and how you would like it to work, please let us know!


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Apr 28, 2015)

My order has STILL NOT BEEN shipped yet!!!


----------



## s3rzz (Apr 28, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> My order has STILL NOT BEEN shipped yet!!!



This entire forum is filled with complainers. Be patient or cough up another $2 bucks to get it shipped out quicker.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 30, 2015)

s3rzz said:


> This entire forum is filled with complainers. Be patient or cough up another $2 bucks to get it shipped out quicker.



I agree. I've ordered from them and I just post stuff like this "order #12345 needs to be looked at." or something like that.


----------



## tarandeep5 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ordered a Yuxin 4x4 and got it in less in a week, and I live in Canada  Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 30, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> My order has STILL NOT BEEN shipped yet!!!



Order number? How in the world are they supposed to know which order is yours.


----------



## a cool guy (Apr 30, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> My order has STILL NOT BEEN shipped yet!!!



Your order has been shipped now  Sorry about that delay. For all who are wondering, this was a rare case in which an international shipment was unfortunately lost, and we had to follow certain procedures before we could re-ship it.



tarandeep5 said:


> Ordered a Yuxin 4x4 and got it in less in a week, and I live in Canada  Keep up the good work guys.



Awesome, glad to hear the order arrived quickly and safely  Thanks again for your patronage!


----------



## rock1t (Apr 30, 2015)

tarandeep5 said:


> Ordered a Yuxin 4x4 and got it in less in a week, and I live in Canada  Keep up the good work guys.



It's normal that it is less than a week, since they ship on friday on every of my order, I get them monday every time, so 1 business days


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Apr 30, 2015)

DeeDubb said:


> Order number? How in the world are they supposed to know which order is yours.



I posted my Order number in my previous posts.



a cool guy said:


> Your order has been shipped now  Sorry about that delay. For all who are wondering, this was a rare case in which an international shipment was unfortunately lost, and we had to follow certain procedures before we could re-ship it.



Thank you.


----------



## CubeCow (May 11, 2015)

How long does processing normally take? Thanks for reply in advance.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (May 11, 2015)

rock1t said:


> It's normal that it is less than a week, since they ship on friday on every of my order, I get them monday every time, so 1 business days



I think that is because you live in MTL. If you follow the tracking number for a Cubicle package the first stop in Canada is a MTL processing centre. But, if a package is going to Ontario (or further into Canada) it will take a few more days.


----------



## rock1t (May 11, 2015)

Genius4Jesus said:


> I think that is because you live in MTL. If you follow the tracking number for a Cubicle package the first stop in Canada is a MTL processing centre. But, if a package is going to Ontario (or further into Canada) it will take a few more days.



I know, I thought it would take 1-2 more day to come to ontario. The two main processing centre are MTL and Vancouver.


----------



## IQubic (May 11, 2015)

On to a different type of question: How well do the fitted YuXin stickers fit?


----------



## supercavitation (May 11, 2015)

IQubic said:


> On to a different type of question: How well do the fitted YuXin stickers fit?



They seem to cover slightly more than the factory stickers, at least on mine


----------



## CubeCow (May 11, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> How long does processing normally take? Thanks for reply in advance.



Can someone please answer my question?


----------



## biscuit (May 11, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> Can someone please answer my question?



usually a day or two but the cubicle is being DDOSed (as far as I know) So who knows when they will be able to process orders again.


----------



## IQubic (May 11, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> They seem to cover slightly more than the factory stickers, at least on mine



But the sickers I have cover nearly the entire piece. How will I fit the fitted stickers onto the puzzle?


----------



## supercavitation (May 12, 2015)

IQubic said:


> But the sickers I have cover nearly the entire piece. How will I fit the fitted stickers onto the puzzle?



Be careful when applying them, and you'll be fine.


----------



## a cool guy (May 12, 2015)

IQubic said:


> On to a different type of question: How well do the fitted YuXin stickers fit?



Here's a picture. Hope it helps!









CubeCow said:


> How long does processing normally take? Thanks for reply in advance.



We typically process orders within 1-2 days. We are not experiencing any delays at the moment, so orders should be shipped next-day!

---

There was a rumor going around that TheCubicle.us had been DDoSed last week. I just want to clarify that it was determined not to be a DDoS. We were previously hosted on a shared web server, and our web host suddenly terminated access to our site since we were consuming too many system resources, which was causing our site and other sites on that same server to be slowed down.

As part of our ongoing commitment to excellent service, we are happy to announce that we have recently upgraded our website to a faster and more reliable hosting solution. We apologize for any inconvenience caused by the periodic downtime during this past week during the website upgrade process.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 12, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> Can someone please answer my question?



Usually 1-2 days for me


----------



## IQubic (May 13, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Here's a picture. Hope it helps!
> 
> We typically process orders within 1-2 days. We are not experiencing any delays at the moment, so orders should be shipped next-day!



I purchased order 58755 on Sunday afternoon, and it is now Tuesday night. My order has not been shipped yet. Why is this the case if you say that orders should be shipped next day?

Also, do the 4x4 YuXin stickers fit just as well as the 3x3 ones?

EDIT: I just took a look at the timezones and found that you would have recieved my order very early on Monday (your time), and then it's two buisness days later. I still think that it should have been shipped by now.


----------



## a cool guy (May 13, 2015)

IQubic said:


> I purchased order 58755 on Sunday afternoon, and it is now Tuesday night. My order has not been shipped yet. Why is this the case if you say that orders should be shipped next day?
> 
> Also, do the 4x4 YuXin stickers fit just as well as the 3x3 ones?
> 
> EDIT: I just took a look at the timezones and found that you would have recieved my order very early on Monday (your time), and then it's two buisness days later. I still think that it should have been shipped by now.



Thank you for your recent order. As you have requested a very specific replacement part, the processing might just take a little longer than normal since we have to find that exact part. We should be shipping out your order by the morning, though


----------



## natezach728 (May 13, 2015)

Just placed a decent sized order with a gift card I got! Looking forward to getting the YuXin 3x3 and all the stickers!!


----------



## supercavitation (May 13, 2015)

Just wanted to thank everyone at TheCubicle for their amazing service! I placed an order Sunday night that was rather time sensitive, as I'm moving out of my dorm in a week. My fears were not warranted, though, because my order arrived this morning. Thank you so much!


----------



## IQubic (May 16, 2015)

TheCubicle has the best customer service ever. They are also super quick. When my order was finally shipped, (the day after I made my previous post) it arrived three days later. That includes the day it was shipped. So my order was shipped, then a day went by, then my order came on the day after. To put it another way, my order was shipped Wednesday morning and came Friday morning at the time the mail usually does.


----------



## Asher Cho (May 18, 2015)

I bought Aolong/Fangshi stickers. How would they fit on a hualong? Would they be bigger than normal hualong fitted stickers or less? Can't wait till the stuff comes


----------



## CubeCow (May 18, 2015)

Here are my thoughts of The Cubicle. I love everything i ordered from The Cubicle. It came in 4 four days after placing the order (with free expected shipping) which is pretty fast. All my new puzzles, lube, and stickers were as I expected them. High quality. The slogan of The Cubicle. (Please note that the next regard does not apply to the stickers. I love the stickers and will probably be buying your stickers again) My only problem was the prices. While The Cubicle's prices may be cheaper than *some* of amazon's prime puzzles, I can get the same puzzles much cheaper on CubeZZ. I cannot believe *I was tricked* into thinking The Cubicle has the cheapest prices just because of all the good things I had heard about the store and all the YouTube unboxings from them. Unless they can match prices with some cheaper cube shops like CubeZZ I cannot see myself buying *puzzles* from The Cubicle again. (like I said, the stickers I will keep buying though)


----------



## DizzypheasantZZ (May 18, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> Here are my thoughts of The Cubicle. I love everything i ordered from The Cubicle. It came in 4 four days after placing the order (with free expected shipping) which is pretty fast. All my new puzzles, lube, and stickers were as I expected them. High quality. The slogan of The Cubicle. (Please note that the next regard does not apply to the stickers. I love the stickers and will probably be buying your stickers again) My only problem was the prices. While The Cubicle's prices may be cheaper than *some* of amazon's prime puzzles, I can get the same puzzles much cheaper on CubeZZ. I cannot believe *I was tricked* into thinking The Cubicle has the cheapest prices just because of all the good things I had heard about the store and all the YouTube unboxings from them. Unless they can match prices with some cheaper cube shops like CubeZZ I cannot see myself buying *puzzles* from The Cubicle again. (like I said, the stickers I will keep buying though)



I know that the cubicle's prices are slightly higher but I order from them because of the fast shipping.


----------



## biscuit (May 18, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> Here are my thoughts of The Cubicle. I love everything i ordered from The Cubicle. It came in 4 four days after placing the order (with free expected shipping) which is pretty fast. All my new puzzles, lube, and stickers were as I expected them. High quality. The slogan of The Cubicle. (Please note that the next regard does not apply to the stickers. I love the stickers and will probably be buying your stickers again) My only problem was the prices. While The Cubicle's prices may be cheaper than *some* of amazon's prime puzzles, I can get the same puzzles much cheaper on CubeZZ. I cannot believe *I was tricked* into thinking The Cubicle has the cheapest prices just because of all the good things I had heard about the store and all the YouTube unboxings from them. Unless they can match prices with some cheaper cube shops like CubeZZ I cannot see myself buying *puzzles* from The Cubicle again. (like I said, the stickers I will keep buying though)



they don't brag about there low prices and in most of the unboxings/reviews done on stuff from the cubicle they will talk about how great the customer service is. Not the price. If they do talk about the price (beyond saying how much it is) they will point out that it is a bit higher than some other stores. I recently bought a HuaLong from them knowing full well I could get it cheaper at C4S or some other place but their customer service is great their shipping times are great (although mine did take a week... Which beats the 1 1/2 months from lightake I got on both my orders there) so I supported them. There is a reason they are the most popular cubing store. Also like yoou said their stickers are great and they are the only place I can find that has a lube selection like theirs.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 18, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> Unless they can match prices with some cheaper cube shops like CubeZZ I cannot see myself buying *puzzles* from The Cubicle again. (like I said, the stickers I will keep buying though)



There is almost no way for any store to compete with one located in China. I will order from the Cubicle because I know after I order it that it will get to my house in a relatively fast time. Anything from CubeZZ toke about 2 months to arrive.


----------



## DizzypheasantZZ (May 18, 2015)

biscuit said:


> they don't brag about there low prices and in most of the unboxings/reviews done on stuff from the cubicle they will talk about how great the customer service is. Not the price. If they do talk about the price (beyond saying how much it is) they will point out that it is a bit higher than some other stores. I recently bought a HuaLong from them knowing full well I could get it cheaper at C4S or some other place but their customer service is great their shipping times are great (although mine did take a week... Which beats the 1 1/2 months from lightake I got on both my orders there) so I supported them. There is a reason they are the most popular cubing store. Also like yoou said their stickers are great and they are the only place I can find that has a lube selection like theirs.



Basically the only reason I order from them is their great service and fast shipping. Once I forgot to add something to my order so I emailed them about it and they added it for me.


----------



## CubeCow (May 18, 2015)

(In reply to responses above) Maybe I was a bit quick to judge. The price comparison shocked me when I saw it. I guess it does make logical sense now.


----------



## cashis (May 18, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> (In reply to responses above) Maybe I was a bit quick to judge. The price comparison shocked me when I saw it. I guess it does make logical sense now.



its fine just try not to jump to conlusions so quickly. the cubicle can't compete price wise because they have to get the cubes here from china. however, they make up for that in their excellent customer service. have you ever ordered from cubezz? it takes literally 2 months. so yeah, they may be more expensive but its worth the extra 3 dollars


----------



## CubeCow (May 20, 2015)

Qiyi thunderclaps just got in white, then suddenly they went out of stock.


----------



## Michael Womack (May 20, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> Qiyi thunderclaps just got in white, then suddenly they went out of stock.



I guess it was to popular.


----------



## rock1t (May 20, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> There is almost no way for any store to compete with one located in China. I will order from the Cubicle because I know after I order it that it will get to my house in a relatively fast time. Anything from CubeZZ toke about 2 months to arrive.



For cubezz it takes me 2 weeks to arrive, and if you live in Canada, then you wouldn't order from thecubicle.us often, because it's like 15$ USD (shipping and cube price) more each time I order from them, for 1 week less. If I were to spend 15$ more for the same products often, I would prefer to saved that extra money to buy a big cubes like a Shengshou 10x10 or a Moyu 13x13.

But, I still order from thecubicle.us when I need something like lube, cubes that other store doesn't have, stickers when I really need it.


----------



## CubeCow (May 20, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> I guess it was to popular.



So sad I couldn't get my hands on one.


----------



## Michael Womack (May 20, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> So sad I couldn't get my hands on one.



they might get more soon


----------



## Myachii (May 21, 2015)

Hi a cool guy, is there any chance of you guys adding PayPal as a payment option anytime soon?


----------



## KevinG (May 21, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Hi a cool guy, is there any chance of you guys adding PayPal as a payment option anytime soon?



They had paypal until a few months ago... 
There are a few people (including me) who can't order from them anymore... :/


----------



## AlexMaass (May 21, 2015)

KevinG said:


> They had paypal until a few months ago...
> There are a few people (including me) who can't order from them anymore... :/



Have you tried just transferring the money to a friend or something and having them pay? That could work.


----------



## Myachii (May 21, 2015)

KevinG said:


> They had paypal until a few months ago...
> There are a few people (including me) who can't order from them anymore... :/



It was definitely more than a few months ago because Christmas 2014 I ordered a ton of stuff and there was no PayPal option then.

I agree, I would like to order from them but without a built-in PayPal payment option I can't really buy regularly from this shop.


----------



## a cool guy (May 22, 2015)

Asher Cho said:


> I bought Aolong/Fangshi stickers. How would they fit on a hualong? Would they be bigger than normal hualong fitted stickers or less? Can't wait till the stuff comes



Thanks for your recent order! They would fit perfectly fine on the HuaLong. They are a little bit bigger than the factory stickers that come with the HuaLong, but they should still fit great.



CubeCow said:


> Qiyi thunderclaps just got in white, then suddenly they went out of stock.



Back in stock now! Actually, it was never out of stock. We just forgot to mark it as in stock after we added that color 



Myachii said:


> Hi a cool guy, is there any chance of you guys adding PayPal as a payment option anytime soon?



Sorry, most likely not. However, we are looking into alternative payment options for those who do not prefer to pay with credit card.

What do you guys think about something like Paysafecard? It's sold in various storefronts, and you can buy them with cash and use the balance to order things online with no extra charges.


----------



## AlexMaass (May 22, 2015)

You should totally do more cube overviews with all of the new cubes you get.


----------



## a cool guy (May 22, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> You should totally do more cube overviews with all of the new cubes you get.



Thanks for the suggestion! Phil recently did an overview with the Cong's Design MeiYing on his channel. Now that Phil is back at The Cubicle, we do expect to release more videos and product overviews in the near future 

-----------------

Our Memorial Day Weekend Sale 2015 starts now! Take *10% off* everything store-wide during one of our biggest sales of the year with promo code: *MEMORIAL*

In addition to offering bonus lube and stickers for qualifying orders, we will also be raffling off 5 fully customized Cong’s Design MeiYing cubes by Phil during this sale! For more details, see: http://goo.gl/bF1x9K


----------



## natezach728 (May 22, 2015)

It seems like I didn't fully receive my order, I didn't get my 4x4 stickers. I sent an email regarding this too for more detail.


----------



## Z0chary (May 22, 2015)

It stinks that the Gans 356 is on pre-order atm. I'll be out of town when it would ship.


----------



## CubeCow (May 22, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Back in stock now! Actually, it was never out of stock. We just forgot to mark it as in stock after we added that color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh cool, I noticed when I checked ur site today. Thinking about an order because of the great deals of Memorial day weekend. I think you should accept google wallet payments.


----------



## Myachii (May 22, 2015)

Hi a cool guy,

I purchased a large amount of puzzles and items back in December and I was able to transfer money to a dedicated PayPal account. I was wondering if this option is still available? I've had a look on your website but it doesn't seem to be 

I have no other way of paying unfortunately if this option isn't available.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 26, 2015)

Hi James, I recently ordered a Mini Weilong v2 54.5mm
and today took it apart to lube it, but it seems one of the edges is missing a torpedo, it's not broken or anything but it's justing missing a torpedo and this is the first time I took it apart  now it pops like crazy on just that edge
~Thanks


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 2, 2015)

I made this order

Order #60735
Order Date: Friday 22 May, 2015
Products
1 x ShengShou Pyraminx Hardware Set

and it's been a little over a week and I haven't received it yet. I normally receive packages from you guys within a week. I think it might have gotten lost in the mail.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jun 3, 2015)

Are the HuaChuang/AoChuang stickers the same size as the stock Moyu stickers? Are you guys thinking of making full fitted stickers for larger order puzzles ever?


----------



## cashis (Jun 4, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> Are the HuaChuang/AoChuang stickers the same size as the stock Moyu stickers? Are you guys thinking of making full fitted stickers for larger order puzzles ever?



To answer your first question, no. They cover more of the piece. I can't answer your last question tho


----------



## Suzuha (Jun 4, 2015)

Is it normal for it to be processing for 2 days?


----------



## Aikho (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes, unless you pay for rush processing, it usually takes a day or two, I've never seen a non-rushed order take longer than 5 days to ship, though, unless something was out of stock.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 8, 2015)

How well do the MeiYing cut stickers fit on the gans356?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 8, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> How well do the MeiYing cut stickers fit on the gans356?



I think it is recommended to use 357 stickers.


----------



## RobinFlick (Jun 8, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> What do you guys think about something like Paysafecard? It's sold in various storefronts, and you can buy them with cash and use the balance to order things online with no extra charges.



That sounds very very cool.
I can not order on cubicle because no pay pal


----------



## BlameCain (Jun 12, 2015)

Placed an order on the 3rd. 9 days ago. Still says preparing for shipment. Emailed them 2 days ago to see what's up and haven't gotten a response. A little concerned. Previous orders have always been shipped within a few days.


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 15, 2015)

BlameCain said:


> Placed an order on the 3rd. 9 days ago. Still says preparing for shipment. Emailed them 2 days ago to see what's up and haven't gotten a response. A little concerned. Previous orders have always been shipped within a few days.



Hi BlameCain, sorry about the delay with getting back to your email. We aren't sure which email is yours, but we have just answered many emails and we think we got to yours. Please feel free to let us know if you need any additional information or assistance!


----------



## illius (Jun 15, 2015)

I might be interested in buying 10 Gans v3 cores (the metal ones in the 356). What's the best price that you can do on that?


----------



## Hellishcuber (Jun 15, 2015)

I made an order for the ghost cube while it was still in stock and the payment and order passed while the cubes where still in stock. However, its now been since the 8th that my order has said "preparing for shipment". I emailed you guys to ask about what might be happening and if it might be because you guys ran out after it ordered. I didnt get a reply and i sent a follow up email which still hasn't gotten a reply. Are you guys getting really over floaded with orders? (im not complaining). I was just hoping it would get here in time for my friends birthday.
My order number is #63887


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 16, 2015)

illius said:


> I might be interested in buying 10 Gans v3 cores (the metal ones in the 356). What's the best price that you can do on that?



Hi illius, thanks for your interest in this product. Please contact us via our Contact Us form or directly at [email protected] with your request. We'll try to see what kind of discount we can offer for buying 10 of these cores! Also, please let us know if you want just the core, or if you want the entire hardware set (core + hardware).



Hellishcuber said:


> I made an order for the ghost cube while it was still in stock and the payment and order passed while the cubes where still in stock. However, its now been since the 8th that my order has said "preparing for shipment". I emailed you guys to ask about what might be happening and if it might be because you guys ran out after it ordered. I didnt get a reply and i sent a follow up email which still hasn't gotten a reply. Are you guys getting really over floaded with orders? (im not complaining). I was just hoping it would get here in time for my friends birthday.
> My order number is #63887



Hi Hellishcuber, thanks for your order. We are sorry to say that the Meffert's Ghost Cube is currently out of stock. We had very limited quantities of this item in stock, and if it still showed as "In stock" when you added it to cart, it may very well have gone out of stock right as you were in the checkout process since someone else confirmed their order before yours. Sorry for not letting you know sooner -- please feel free to use this link to request order cancellation or change to different items: https://thecubicle.us/contact_us.php (select the Order Change/Cancellation Request for the type). We hope this helps explain the situation.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi James, I sent a picture of the Mini Weilong w/o the torpedo and I recently ordered something else (Order #65109 which is still processing )and Im wondering if you can put the replacement edge in the package as well.


----------



## Hellishcuber (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey A cool guy, i sent the message/email through the link you posted, hopefully i get a reply soon, i was ordering for the girl friends birthday;-; put your name in the email, hopefully you get merit points or something for helping me?


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 17, 2015)

So dayan pyraminx has come out...

When do you guys think you'll have one of these in stock? Just wondering, can I test it?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 18, 2015)

I want to resticker my aolong and have never stickered a cube before. What things do I need to buy to make this easy for me? I am planning on getting brights by the way.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 18, 2015)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I want to resticker my aolong and have never stickered a cube before. What things do I need to buy to make this easy for me? I am planning on getting brights by the way.



Stickers.



On a more serious note, if you want to make unstickering easier, you can buy a sticker peeler. Personally I don't use it often. I personally don't use application tape easier. I like having control of the individual stickers.


----------



## a cool guy (Jun 19, 2015)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I want to resticker my aolong and have never stickered a cube before. What things do I need to buy to make this easy for me? I am planning on getting brights by the way.



Just the stickers are needed. Please see the Custom-Fitted stickers link on the product page here: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aolong-p-3201.html

We recommend using a sticker razor if you are hand applying the stickers, or you can use application tape if you are comfortable with that method of sticker application.

By the way, we do have plans to make instructional videos on how to apply Cubicle Stickers in the near future (hopefully within the next week or so, I'll try to make it faster since you asked), so please be sure to subscribe to our channel if you are interested! http://youtube.com/channel/UCfZGUwLPuHca5ZO_crTUOlA

-------

The DaYan Pyraminx is now available for pre-order! We are also offering a free set of custom-fitted stickers with each pre-order. DaYan Pyraminx: http://goo.gl/hhjKDy

This is DaYan's first WCA puzzle release in quite a while (at least a year, I think), and we are very excited to see how it is!


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 20, 2015)

Looks great! I want to buy this.


----------



## TraciAG (Jun 21, 2015)

Random question: does the "all-time best seller" list on the home page auto update, or is it manually changed? Because I feel like the Aolong V2 and/or YJ Guanlong would probably be on that list by this point.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jun 22, 2015)

im probably only going to order it for a stickerless pyraminx.
BTW: I emailed you guys about 222 subscriber contest.


----------



## Prin (Jun 22, 2015)

I am wondering that these colors from Cubicle.
-White
-Fluro Yellow
-Fluro Red
-Fluro Orange
-Fluro Green
-Sky Blue

are exacly the same as Z-sticker (Z-bright) or not??
http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=141&products_id=343

Thank you


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 22, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Just the stickers are needed. Please see the Custom-Fitted stickers link on the product page here: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aolong-p-3201.html
> 
> We recommend using a sticker razor if you are hand applying the stickers, or you can use application tape if you are comfortable with that method of sticker application.
> 
> By the way, we do have plans to make instructional videos on how to apply Cubicle Stickers in the near future (hopefully within the next week or so, I'll try to make it faster since you asked), so please be sure to subscribe to our channel if you are interested! http://youtube.com/channel/UCfZGUwLPuHca5ZO_crTUOlA



Thanks! How much can one sheet of application tape be used for? Can I use one sheet for the entire cube? Also, if I get half brights, can/should I use the extra tacky for all of the stickers? Thanks for your help!
Edit: Will there be any sales coming up soon for the 4th of July?


----------



## Lid (Jun 22, 2015)

Prin said:


> I am wondering that these colors from Cubicle.
> -White
> -Fluro Yellow
> -Fluro Red
> ...



Those 6 shades are the same as the "ZBW" set.


----------



## Lid (Jun 23, 2015)

Lou said:


> Is the white Hualong still in stock stickered? (Because it says sold out on both DIY and unstickered.)


I guess you're looking for this page: http://thecubicle.us/moyu-hualong-p-4253.html


----------



## cashis (Jun 27, 2015)

hey why are both the DIY and unstickered white Hualongs out of stock? they've been out of stock for like a month, and I really don't want to have to unsticker one just to put my shades on it.


----------



## TraciAG (Jun 29, 2015)

I was modding my Dayan megaminx when I lost a screw. I tried a 57mm Dayan spring to replace it but it doesn't work so well, does anyone know what size Dayan spring is for the megaminx?


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 3, 2015)

cashis said:


> hey why are both the DIY and unstickered white Hualongs out of stock? they've been out of stock for like a month, and I really don't want to have to unsticker one just to put my shades on it.



The Unstickered White HuaLong just came back in stock!



TraciAG said:


> I was modding my Dayan megaminx when I lost a screw. I tried a 57mm Dayan spring to replace it but it doesn't work so well, does anyone know what size Dayan spring is for the megaminx?



Not entirely sure, but if you would like to buy a spring directly from a DaYan Megaminx, the cost is just $0.25. Just add a logo to your cart and mention the change in the order comments.

-----

Our July 4th Weekend Sale 2015 starts now! Take 10% off everything store-wide during one of our biggest sales of the year with promo code: july4

We are also excited to begin offering humorous solving method shirts for CFOP, ZZ, Roux, and Petrus, which can be found in the Apparel section.

In addition to offering bonus lube and stickers for qualifying orders, we will also be raffling off 6 TheCubicle.us Gift Cards during this sale. Don’t forget to take advantage of this opportunity to gear up for the upcoming Worlds and US Nationals competitions! For more details, see: http://goo.gl/wVwe4J


----------



## NeilH (Jul 3, 2015)

Lal I missed out, just ordered stuff a few days ago. anyway, these shirts are great, I really love the ZZ one.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 3, 2015)

Do you have MF8 tiles that don't have a logo on every center? The sets you advertise on your website aren't comp legal, to my knowledge.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 3, 2015)

The ZZ shirt... It's beautiful...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 3, 2015)

Phil ur so biased. zz pun too good. roux needs buff even though my rouxmate is arekth.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 3, 2015)

The zz and Petrus ones are pretty funny lol.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 3, 2015)

Petrus is my favourite

Or you could make one for the Dan Brown method


----------



## Chree (Jul 3, 2015)

Yeah, I want that Petrus one. The ZZ one is sweet. But I'm left thinking I missed the joke on the CFOP one. Roux one is OK.


----------



## cashis (Jul 3, 2015)

Chree said:


> Yeah, I want that Petrus one. The ZZ one is sweet. But I'm left thinking I missed the joke on the CFOP one. Roux one is OK.



the words on the shirt are a backronym of "CFOP"


----------



## Chree (Jul 3, 2015)

cashis said:


> the words on the shirt are a backronym of "CFOP"



Yeah, I get that. Unless the word backronym is also a joke I don't get.


----------



## Dong (Jul 3, 2015)

I want the ZZ one.


----------



## cashis (Jul 3, 2015)

Chree said:


> Yeah, I get that. Unless the word backronym is also a joke I don't get.



Backronym is a term that refers to an acronym that was assigned to a word after the word was made. For example, the AMBER alert in the US is a backronym, because originally, it referred to the girl named Amber who was kidnapped in Texas, but afterwards they assigned the backronym "America's Missing: Broadcast Emergency Response" to the word Amber because the US likes acronyms


----------



## Chree (Jul 3, 2015)

cashis said:


> Backronym is a term that refers to an acronym that was assigned to a word after the word was made. For example, the AMBER alert in the US is a backronym, because originally, it referred to the girl named Amber who was kidnapped in Texas, but afterwards they assigned the backronym "America's Missing: Broadcast Emergency Response" to the word Amber because the US likes acronyms



OOoooooohh... Nice. The more you know


----------



## samuelqwe (Jul 3, 2015)

I don't get the Petrus one...


----------



## Chree (Jul 3, 2015)

samuelqwe said:


> I don't get the Petrus one...



https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/i..._you_could_just_use_petrus_.28July.2C_2009.29


----------



## Myachii (Jul 3, 2015)

There should be one with the QR code for the Dan Brown tutorial so if people see you solving in public they can scan it to learn themselves


----------



## qwertycuber (Jul 4, 2015)

*My order from thecubicle.us*

Hello,
I have ordered some things from thecubicle.us, and the order status is preparing for shipment. It has been like that for a long time, but nothing has changed. My dad e-mailed them twice, and I e-mailed them too, but they aren't responding. I have checked, and all items are in stock. I have no idea what is happening, so could anyone tell me if that has happened to you to, and what you did?
Thank you.

order #67130


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 4, 2015)

qwertycuber said:


> Hello,
> I have ordered some things from thecubicle.us, and the order status is preparing for shipment. It has been like that for a long time, but nothing has changed. My dad e-mailed them twice, and I e-mailed them too, but they aren't responding. I have checked, and all items are in stock. I have no idea what is happening, so could anyone tell me if that has happened to you to, and what you did?
> Thank you.
> 
> order #67130



Hi qwertycuber, thanks for your recent order. We are very sorry about the delay with this order -- there is no reason it should have been delayed, since everything was in stock in this order. We are thinking that the packing slip for this order was somehow misplaced or not printed due to a printer malfunction.

As for the emails, we are also regretful about the delayed response -- we are currently working our way through the emails, and we should be getting up to yours very soon!

We will make sure to ship out this order as soon as we can on Monday, and we'll let you know the tracking number as soon as possible.


----------



## qwertycuber (Jul 4, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Hi qwertycuber, thanks for your recent order. We are very sorry about the delay with this order -- there is no reason it should have been delayed, since everything was in stock in this order. We are thinking that the packing slip for this order was somehow misplaced or not printed due to a printer malfunction.
> 
> As for the emails, we are also regretful about the delayed response -- we are currently working our way through the emails, and we should be getting up to yours very soon!
> 
> We will make sure to ship out this order as soon as we can on Monday, and we'll let you know the tracking number as soon as possible.



Thanks!


----------



## moyu master (Jul 7, 2015)

I love OH but the modded Zhanchi is the way to go.


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 8, 2015)

"Coming soon...YJ YuSu 4x4" <--- on theCubicle homepage


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 8, 2015)

Is it possible for you guys to offer a grey that's in between the 2 currently offered greys? The standard grey is awfully close to white...


----------



## Innocence (Jul 8, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Is it possible for you guys to offer a grey that's in between the 2 currently offered greys? The standard grey is awfully close to white...



I don't know about that...


Grey vs white on an IRL cube in a poorly lit picture.


----------



## Deejay (Jul 8, 2015)

*thecubicle.us is very slow*

So I have ordered some cubes from thecubicle.us 9 days ago.
The order was processing quickly, but it's now stuck on "Preparing for shipment", for 8+ days.
I haven't been experiencing that before, so I have contacted them about 4 days ago and they didn't respond to my emails.
Should I be worried about that? :/


----------



## qwertycuber (Jul 8, 2015)

It happened to me too this week. They are just getting a lot of orders these days, so they are having slight delays. You just have to wait a bit more, and that is what I did, and it is now shipping.


----------



## OkinawaSolver (Jul 8, 2015)

No it's probably because your item needed to be restocked wait it out and it should come soon maybe.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 8, 2015)

Maybe you ordered something out of stock???Its not usually slow shipping to me idk...


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the delay. Most likely, there is something out of stock with the order if it hasn't shipped yet, since we don't take that long to ship unless there is something wrong. However, we can't seem to find your order. Could you please let us know your order number? We'll look up the order and get back to you as soon as possible.

For future reference, please feel free to get in touch with us via our Speedsolving thread! https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...Stickers-Premium-Lubricants-amp-More!/page242


----------



## Deejay (Jul 8, 2015)

OkinawaSolver said:


> No it's probably because your item needed to be restocked wait it out and it should come soon maybe.


I've checked the items out and *none* of them was out of stock.



a cool guy said:


> Sorry to hear about the delay. Most likely, there is something out of stock with the order if it hasn't shipped yet, since we don't take that long to ship unless there is something wrong. However, we can't seem to find your order. Could you please let us know your order number? We'll look up the order and get back to you as soon as possible.
> 
> For future reference, please feel free to get in touch with us via our Speedsolving thread! https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...Stickers-Premium-Lubricants-amp-More!/page242



The order number is 67498.
Thanks!


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 8, 2015)

Deejay said:


> I've checked the items out and *none* of them was out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Deejay, we have just responded to your email regarding this order. We have also shipped out the order just recently. We hope that it resolves the issue, and please feel free to let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## Deejay (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 9, 2015)

Does the Gans 356 DIY come unstickered? I have no problem putting it together and never ordered a DIY so it is a nub question.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 9, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Does the Gans 356 DIY come unstickered? I have no problem putting it together and never ordered a DIY so it is a nub question.



Ummm don't be too quick to say that you have no trouble putting a Gans 356 together. Unless you have done it before, the first time can be a real pain (either that or I suck)


----------



## Louie (Jul 9, 2015)

I also had a delay and contacted you guys twice with no response whatsoever. I am very disappointed that I placed an order Sunday and paid for rush processing and it didn't get shipped until WEDNESDAY. I don't mind paying extra (as opposed to Amazon) to support you guys and your wonderful selection. However, this is just ridiculous. You can't offer rush processing and then just decide whether or not to actually honor it. You guys can refund me the 2 dollars for the rush processing and I'll go back to ordering from Amazon. Now I'll get my stuff tomorrow while I'm at work and I work Fri-Mon so I'll have to wait till Tuesday to get them stickered and break them in --- Which I didn't want to do --- Which is why I selected rush processing!

Edit: Order number 68739


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 10, 2015)

Louie said:


> I also had a delay and contacted you guys twice with no response whatsoever. I am very disappointed that I placed an order Sunday and paid for rush processing and it didn't get shipped until WEDNESDAY. I don't mind paying extra (as opposed to Amazon) to support you guys and your wonderful selection. However, this is just ridiculous. You can't offer rush processing and then just decide whether or not to actually honor it. You guys can refund me the 2 dollars for the rush processing and I'll go back to ordering from Amazon. Now I'll get my stuff tomorrow while I'm at work and I work Fri-Mon so I'll have to wait till Tuesday to get them stickered and break them in --- Which I didn't want to do --- Which is why I selected rush processing!
> 
> Edit: Order number 68739



This Sunday? In the middle of a huge sale? Right after a huge regulation change that allows a new type of cube goes into effect, and a bunch of new cubes came out fairly recently? And you're surprised that a small store is overwhelmed by the number of orders it receives? The problem's not with the store here, the problem's with your expectations of how the world works.

Rush Processing was honored. The problem is, so was everyone else's Rush Processing. Again, that's how this works. 

You don't like it, sure, go back to Amazon, but the issue is your attitude, not their business practices.


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 10, 2015)

Louie said:


> I also had a delay and contacted you guys twice with no response whatsoever. I am very disappointed that I placed an order Sunday and paid for rush processing and it didn't get shipped until WEDNESDAY. I don't mind paying extra (as opposed to Amazon) to support you guys and your wonderful selection. However, this is just ridiculous. You can't offer rush processing and then just decide whether or not to actually honor it. You guys can refund me the 2 dollars for the rush processing and I'll go back to ordering from Amazon. Now I'll get my stuff tomorrow while I'm at work and I work Fri-Mon so I'll have to wait till Tuesday to get them stickered and break them in --- Which I didn't want to do --- Which is why I selected rush processing!
> 
> Edit: Order number 68739



Hi Louie, thanks for your recent order, and we sincerely regret this incident. We have of course fully refunded the rush processing fee to your credit card.

Frankly, we are a bit confused as to how this order did not ship on Monday as it should have, with the rush processing that you selected. Due to the sale and the fact that we were resting with our families for the July 4th weekend, we had an unnaturally large accumulation of rush processed orders on Monday. While we did make sure to prioritize the rush processing orders and ship them out first, it appears that your order was somehow overlooked by our shipping staff until Wednesday.

Again, we are very sorry about the inconvenience, and we hope that this helps explain the circumstances behind this mishap. We will be sure to use your feedback to improve the reliability of our rush processing services in the future.


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 10, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> This Sunday? In the middle of a huge sale? Right after a huge regulation change that allows a new type of cube goes into effect, and a bunch of new cubes came out fairly recently? And you're surprised that a small store is overwhelmed by the number of orders it receives? The problem's not with the store here, the problem's with your expectations of how the world works.
> 
> Rush Processing was honored. The problem is, so was everyone else's Rush Processing. Again, that's how this works.
> 
> You don't like it, sure, go back to Amazon, but the issue is your attitude, not their business practices.



Hi supercavitation, thanks for your input. Unfortunately, Louie's situation was most likely caused by a simple mistake on our end, which we have owned up to in our previous post. We appreciate you coming to our defense, but it was our mistake this time. We will try our best to do better in the future.


----------



## Aussie (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey TheCubicle! I know this puzzle may be a bit outdated, but would you ever consider adding more color options for the DaYan Megaminx? Specifically pink? Thanks in advance.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jul 10, 2015)

I saw a recent review of the YuXin 4x4 and apparently they have made some changes: different stickers, springs, etc. Can you confirm if this is true and if so, would there be a way to differentiate between the old and new models on the website? I really like this cube and would be interested in trying out the new revision but don't want to risk getting an old since I already have 3 of them .


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 11, 2015)

I know you were swamped with orders over the weekend sale, but it's been 5 business days since I ordered and it still hasn't shipped. I'm just curious about the status of my order. It's order #68503. Thanks!


----------



## rock1t (Jul 11, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> I know you were swamped with orders over the weekend sale, but it's been 5 business days since I ordered and it still hasn't shipped. I'm just curious about the status of my order. It's order #68503. Thanks!



I thought everybody said: Buy from thecubicle.us and not from chinese cube store because I know I will received my order faster from them than from China, then why don't they ship faster? I order from china and they ship in 1 day and I received it next week. No need to wait 5 days to ship a cube (not even shipped), last time I ordered from there, I waited 2 weeks before the products were shipped.. and 2 days more before I got my products


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 11, 2015)

I see many new sticker options like chrome silver and transparent matte. Oh boy!


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 12, 2015)

Can you guys make a stock Moyu/YJ megaminx sticker set under your megaminx stickers?


----------



## nvpendsey (Jul 14, 2015)

does anybody know how to get exactly moyu shades (or close) ?


----------



## NeilH (Jul 14, 2015)

cubicle has the moyu color scheme as an option for any stickers


----------



## NeilH (Jul 14, 2015)

nvpendsey said:


> does anybody know how to get exactly moyu shades (or close) ?



cubicle has the moyu color scheme as an option for any stickers


----------



## turtwig (Jul 14, 2015)

I live in Canada. How much would shipping cost?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 14, 2015)

turtwig said:


> I live in Canada. How much would shipping cost?



pretty cheap. It depends on what you order though (weight and size). I ordered 3 cubes and lube and shipping was only 3 dollars.


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello,

When will the next sale be at thecubicle.us? 

Thank you!
-DTCuber


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 15, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> Hello,
> 
> When will the next sale be at thecubicle.us?
> 
> ...



back to school sale plz? thanksgiving sale? halloween sale? christmas sale? (1 of these will happen I think)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 15, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> back to school sale plz? thanksgiving sale? halloween sale? christmas sale? (1 of these will happen I think)



they will probably have a Christmas sale


----------



## DizzypheasantZZ (Jul 15, 2015)

Why do I not receive notifications about upcomings sales and new products? I signed up for both of them.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 15, 2015)

What is this transparent matte sticker that's available?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 15, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> What is this transparent matte sticker that's available?



Where do you see that?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 16, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> Where do you see that?


If you create a new color scheme you can find it, along with a few new colors.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 16, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> If you create a new color scheme you can find it, along with a few new colors.



Cool!!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 16, 2015)

Once again thanks for the awesome delivery, the cube I ordered was just what I needed and of course I will continue to buy stuff from you guys, and I have to because I need to buy a replacement piece for my Yuxin center.


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 16, 2015)

"Coming soon... new Square-1s, *Cubic AoFu 7x7* and even more new products and stickers!"

YES! FINALLY!


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 18, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> Hello,
> 
> When will the next sale be at thecubicle.us?
> 
> ...



Does anyone know?


----------



## turtwig (Jul 18, 2015)

I live in Canada, how long would shipping be?
Thanks.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 18, 2015)

turtwig said:


> I live in Canada, how long would shipping be?
> Thanks.



my 2 orders have arrived 5 days after ordering.


----------



## NooberCuber (Jul 20, 2015)

Are Hualong springs different from other Moyu springs?
Jayden McNeill said the springs seemed softer than other Moyu springs so I was wondering.
If so, will you carry those springs sepearely from the cube?


----------



## primarycuber (Jul 20, 2015)

Do you have any information about the release date of that new square-1?


----------



## dboeren (Jul 20, 2015)

I have heard that TheCubicle *might* be present at the upcoming Atlanta competition 2 1/2 weeks from now. Can you confirm or deny this?


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sent an email about order #70109. You guys shipped quickly and error is not on your end, but package appears to be lost in New Jersey. Another day has gone by now with no package or updates on tracking.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 22, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> Sent an email about order #70109. You guys shipped quickly and error is not on your end, but package appears to be lost in New Jersey. Another day has gone by now with no package or updates on tracking.



I've had a package stuck there for 2 weeks before. USPS is weird


----------



## TraciAG (Jul 22, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> Sent an email about order #70109. You guys shipped quickly and error is not on your end, but package appears to be lost in New Jersey. Another day has gone by now with no package or updates on tracking.





guysensei1 said:


> I've had a package stuck there for 2 weeks before. USPS is weird



That is normal for me. My shipping won't update for three days to a week until it reaches my local office, mostly because they didn't scan it at the last place or forgot to send it out on time. I guarantee this is your guys' problem and I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Jason Nguyen (Jul 22, 2015)

Looks like someone wants to win TheCubicle's 2k subs contest lmao


----------



## Ryp (Jul 22, 2015)

^ That's hilarious. Even more so if he doesn't win.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 22, 2015)

Ryp said:


> ^ That's hilarious. Even more so if he doesn't win.



yeah. full on essay for $25...


----------



## Jason Nguyen (Jul 22, 2015)

Ryp said:


> ^ That's hilarious. Even more so if he doesn't win.





PenguinsDontFly said:


> yeah. full on essay for $25...



Imagine his/her reaction if some one-line joke comment won the $25 prize.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 22, 2015)

That comment on youtube there is hilarious xD 

Btw. Does someone know when the yuhu minx can be purchased normally without preorder?

E: nvm, just saw it's there for a normal order


----------



## Myachii (Jul 22, 2015)

So... no PayPal? :'(


----------



## Jason Nguyen (Jul 22, 2015)

Myachii said:


> So... no PayPal? :'(



TheCubicle hasn't been using PayPal for a long time.


----------



## biscuit (Jul 22, 2015)

Myachii said:


> So... no PayPal? :'(



If they use pay-pal v-cubes takes it down because of"KO" cubes (5x5 and above... Or maybe it was 6x6)


----------



## biscuit (Jul 22, 2015)

Some of the guys ideas are actually really cool.


----------



## Myachii (Jul 23, 2015)

Jason Nguyen said:


> TheCubicle hasn't been using PayPal for a long time.



Well, depends on your definition of "a long time", because I ordered using PayPal at the very end of December last year. Dunno how soon after it was removed as a payment option.


----------



## Aysha (Jul 23, 2015)

Any plans for more full-fitted stickers? They are awesome! Hoping for full-fitted MeiYing stickers here.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 26, 2015)

You guys are vending Nats right? Can you bring along a Yuxin 4x4 black internal and I'll buy it there?

EDIT: the small internal


----------



## NooberCuber (Aug 9, 2015)

I just went to look at some regular Hualong stickers.
and I noticed that the pictures of the stickers aren't showing up correctly.

Edit
Nevermind I refeshed the page and it looked fine.


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 10, 2015)

Aysha said:


> Any plans for more full-fitted stickers? They are awesome! Hoping for full-fitted MeiYing stickers here.



Thanks for your suggestion, we do have plans to produce more full-fitted stickers! Now that Nats is over, we should have more time to focus on these sorts of things, so please check back soon


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 10, 2015)

My order hasn't been shipped yet and it has been like 2 weeks

#72233


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 10, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> My order hasn't been shipped yet and it has been like 2 weeks
> 
> #72233



#natscauseslongwaitingtimebecauseofthegiantcommutefromNYtoSOUTHCAROLINAandback


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 10, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> My order hasn't been shipped yet and it has been like 2 weeks
> 
> #72233



Thanks for alerting us to this order. It was placed just before we left for US Nationals, and unfortunately, it appears that we somehow overlooked it when we got back. We'll ship it as soon as possible.

For future reference, we have just added a new order "bump" feature to our site. Just go to the "Orders" section and you will see a "bump" button on any orders that haven't been shipped out yet. If you bump the order, we'll take a look at it ASAP, so this will save the hassle of asking us about it


----------



## NooberCuber (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi, I was looking over your various bundles you carry at your site and I thought of an idea.

What about a beginner's cube kit?
Perhaps have a YJ Guanlong + a custom sticker set + 5 cc of weight 3 
(and perhaps a paper guide for OLL and PLL) for $10.

This way, a beginner can dive into speedsolving at a nice price then upgrade to a better cube later.

Just a thought I had.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 10, 2015)

That's a good idea


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 10, 2015)

NooberCuber said:


> Hi, I was looking over your various bundles you carry at your site and I thought of an idea.
> 
> What about a beginner's cube kit?
> Perhaps have a YJ Guanlong + a custom sticker set + 5 cc of weight 3
> ...



Or CMLL/LSE because if not the roux people will yell at you
lol


----------



## illius (Aug 10, 2015)

When is the MoYu MegaMorphix coming out? I have just seen MoYu's post on the TP forum. Also, how much will it cost. In addition, there is talk of some other MoYu puzzles (including a TangLong 3x3x3, a HuaSu 4x4x4, a TangSu 4x4x4 and a TangChuang 5x5x5). Please shed some light...


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 10, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Or CMLL/LSE because if not the roux people will yell at you
> lol



I wouldn't yell but why include a paper on OLL/PLL and not just the cube and the rest when all the algs are online. But yeah, that wouldn't work because not everyone wants to start out with those algs, just the cube and the stickers and lube is good and let them choose what algs they want to learn xD


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 10, 2015)

How about a beginner's bundle with a YJ 2x2, YJ Guanlong, and a YJ Yusu?


----------



## dboeren (Aug 10, 2015)

The bundled instructions can just be a set of links, or if you want to go deluxe make it a CD-ROM burned with tutorial videos.


----------



## johnkrausphotos (Aug 10, 2015)

Placed two orders from them, one meant to go to california and one meant to go to my home in Florida. They both went to my place in Florida instead. Emailed them last Sunday, still haven't got a response. Tried to email them today but I'll wait a bit before sending another.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 10, 2015)

how mouch nub is the chubecyle? the coubeckil is nubbily. why me is am post this idk


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey,
What stickers would be recommended for the Cyclone Boys G4? Thanks! 
EDIT: Sorry, I wasn't looking properly. Found it!


----------



## richardye1 (Aug 13, 2015)

I know this might be asked here but can i order your gans 357 stickers for my gans 356?
Update: i found them, but im kinda afrraid that they will look too big


----------



## Themagicman03 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cubicle, you won't respond to my emails. What's up?


----------



## biscuit (Aug 13, 2015)

Themagicman03 said:


> Cubicle, you won't respond to my emails. What's up?



They probably are stilled backed up from Nat's.


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 13, 2015)

johnkrausphotos said:


> Placed two orders from them, one meant to go to california and one meant to go to my home in Florida. They both went to my place in Florida instead. Emailed them last Sunday, still haven't got a response. Tried to email them today but I'll wait a bit before sending another.



Hi John, sorry about that delay -- we are just a bit backed up with emails at the moment. We've just responded to your email!



Themagicman03 said:


> Cubicle, you won't respond to my emails. What's up?



Sorry to hear about the delay. We are working our way through the emails. If you have an urgent inquiry, please try sending it again with the "Order Change" option on the Contact Us page.


----------



## illius (Aug 13, 2015)

Please could you answer my inquiry about the new MoYu puzzles, in particular the MegaMorphix? Thanks.

Also, how much would a MoYu 13x13x13 core cost, if available (as it is the closest to the full puzzle I can get within my budget)!


----------



## TraciAG (Aug 13, 2015)

illius said:


> Please could you answer my inquiry about the new MoYu puzzles, in particular the MegaMorphix? Thanks.
> 
> Also, how much would a MoYu 13x13x13 core cost, if available (as it is the closest to the full puzzle I can get within my budget)!



What are you going to do with a core?

edit: Speaking of the 13x13, can you delete the top review? I know it's funny, but it's obvious the writer doesn't have the puzzle and it has nothing to do with performance overview. It's not even a review.


----------



## illius (Aug 13, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> What are you going to do with a core?



I am going to pretend to myself that I have the whole puzzle. After all, it is the main bit...


----------



## Myachii (Aug 13, 2015)

After the supposed EU laws regarding 3x3 puzzles, do you still ship 3x3's to Europe (namely the UK)?


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 13, 2015)

illius said:


> Please could you answer my inquiry about the new MoYu puzzles, in particular the MegaMorphix? Thanks.
> 
> Also, how much would a MoYu 13x13x13 core cost, if available (as it is the closest to the full puzzle I can get within my budget)!



did the core break? get a replacement from whoever sent you that


----------



## illius (Aug 13, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> did the core break? get a replacement from whoever sent you that



No, I just want to pretend to myself that I own the whole puzzle. I do this a lot. I own a load of cores.


----------



## Themagicman03 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cubicle i have actually sent you 4 or 5 emails about missing pieces on a shengshou 4 by 4 after nationals. I'm just wondering why haven't you responded


----------



## NeilH (Aug 13, 2015)

Everyone here needs to chill Nationals just happened they're probably just a little backed up on everything.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 13, 2015)

NeilH said:


> Everyone here needs to chill Nationals just happened they're probably just a little backed up on everything.



This.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Aug 13, 2015)

I keep on forgetting to praise you for this, but:


What I asked for
What I got
Thank you based Cubicle.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 13, 2015)

Myachii said:


> After the supposed EU laws regarding 3x3 puzzles, do you still ship 3x3's to Europe (namely the UK)?



Would you be able to ship in the mini Fangshi Shuangren to UK? I mean the centre is larger than the edges because of the caps right? So it's technically not equal spaced


----------



## NeilH (Aug 13, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> I keep on forgetting to praise you for this, but:
> 
> 
> What I asked for
> ...



tybg

I heard Lil B makes his music from his based cubicle


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 14, 2015)

NeilH said:


> tybg
> 
> I heard Lil B makes his music from his based cubicle



This is why you've got to love the Cubicle xD


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 19, 2015)

Do you Know when you'll be able to ship my order [#75634] I'm really impatient when it comes to ordering cubes.


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 19, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Do you Know when you'll be able to ship my order [#75634] I'm really impatient when it comes to ordering cubes.



We should be shipping out your order today! Please be on the lookout for an order tracking update via email.


----------



## illius (Aug 19, 2015)

Could you please check your emails? I have sent two about stocking a certain brand of products...

Thanks!


----------



## Themagicman03 (Aug 20, 2015)

You really should start checking your emails because some kid hasnt got his 95 dollar package shipped out yet and it has been 4 months and he sent an email and you havent replied yet. He is threatening to open up a credit card dispute and if that fails he is going to sue.


----------



## NeilH (Aug 20, 2015)

Themagicman03 said:


> You really should start checking your emails because some kid hasnt got his 95 dollar package shipped out yet and it has been 4 months and he sent an email and you havent replied yet. He is threatening to open up a credit card dispute and if that fails he is going to sue.



going to sue over cubes???? wth are you talking about


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 20, 2015)

Themagicman03 said:


> You really should start checking your emails because some kid hasnt got his 95 dollar package shipped out yet and it has been 4 months and he sent an email and you havent replied yet. He is threatening to open up a credit card dispute and if that fails he is going to sue.



Chill. thecubicle.us is probably the most trustworthy cube shop there is. They are very busy, and will sort it out soon. Also, GL to that kid who wants to sue a lawyer.


----------



## NeilH (Aug 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Chill. thecubicle.us is probably the most trustworthy cube shop there is. They are very busy, and will sort it out soon. Also, GL to that kid who wants to sue a lawyer.



lmao i think he's trolling


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 20, 2015)

NeilH said:


> lmao i think he's trolling



Yeah, this guy is trolling hard, no idiot would sue over $95.
I've had lawyers charge hundreds of dollars for a short conversation.


----------



## illius (Aug 20, 2015)

4Chan said:


> I've had lawyers charge hundreds of dollars for a short conversation.



Can back up. Once my dad (who isn't a lawyer but does something to do with finance) was asked to a dinner party, and his client (the host) said that he would pay the hourly rate. My dad did about five minutes of work, but got paid quite a bit of money for this, and free expensive food and posh wine!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 20, 2015)

4Chan said:


> Yeah, this guy is trolling hard, *no idiot would sue over $95*.
> I've had *lawyers charge hundreds of dollars for a short conversation*.



but the idiot is a kid. 

NOBODY TALK TO PHIL! lol


----------



## noodlez (Aug 20, 2015)

Are there any non-full fitted stickers for a MoYu AoLong v2?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 20, 2015)

noodlez said:


> Are there any non-full fitted stickers for a MoYu AoLong v2?



the stickers called "fanghshi/aolong 57mm" are not full-fitted.


----------



## LostGent (Aug 20, 2015)

Howdy chaps, any chance you'll be getting cx3 soft springs back in stock?


----------



## noodlez (Aug 20, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> the stickers called "fanghshi/aolong 57mm" are not full-fitted.



As I said in a few of my last posts, thanks.
inb4 thanks becomes my catchphrase


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 20, 2015)

noodlez said:


> Are there any non-full fitted stickers for a MoYu AoLong v2?



http://thecubicle.us/sticker-picker-57mm-aolong-c-66_183.html there are these which fits both Aolong vesions


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 20, 2015)

Just to update everyone wondering about the $95 order issue: we have taken care of it. It was an uninsured international order that got lost. Things get crazy when packages get lost because it's hard to source the problem. We hope that no problems ever surface, but if they do pop up, we are committed to solving every single one. 

For the record, I'm totally safe to talk to. I'll even give discounts if we haven't talked previously. 

---

Unfortunately, we don't anticipate the CX3 soft springs coming in soon. We should have them within a month. They are kind of hard to get.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 20, 2015)

a small kitten said:


> For the record, I'm totally safe to talk to. I'll even give discounts if we haven't talked previously.



Discounts?


----------



## NeilH (Aug 20, 2015)

when's the next sale?


----------



## Myachii (Aug 20, 2015)

NeilH said:


> when's the next sale?



I guess Halloween (unless there is some other USA holiday between now and then)


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 20, 2015)

NeilH said:


> when's the next sale?



I 'm pretty sure there was a Labor Day Sale in 2014, so I'm guessing September 4 - 7.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 21, 2015)

a small kitten said:


> Just to update everyone wondering about the $95 order issue: we have taken care of it. It was an uninsured international order that got lost. Things get crazy when packages get lost because it's hard to source the problem. We hope that no problems ever surface, but if they do pop up, we are committed to solving every single one.
> *For the record, I'm totally safe to talk to. I'll even give discounts if we haven't talked previously.
> 
> ---
> ...



Do I still owe you from our talk of OH back in December 2014 C:


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Do I still owe you from our talk of OH back in December 2014 C:



YOU GOT TO MEET PHIL?!?!?!?!? YOU AMERCANS ARE SO LUCKY!!! but then again I met antoine


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm in Perth, Australia  . Haven't met anyone sub10 yet


----------



## typeman5 (Aug 21, 2015)

well i haven't even met anyone sub 20 xD


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 21, 2015)

typeman5 said:


> well i haven't even met anyone sub 20 xD



We've met on ttw xD
-------------------------------------------------------------------

anyway, a question for the cubicle, do you guys have any plans for restocking LanLan skewb springs?


----------



## TraciAG (Aug 21, 2015)

Do you guys think you will ever sell compartment boxes to store cubes in your accessories? 

I know you can buy them in other places but it would be convenient to get them on your site with the rest of our order.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 21, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Do you guys think you will ever sell compartment boxes to store cubes in your accessories?
> 
> I know you can buy them in other places but it would be convenient to get them on your site with the rest of our order.



What type of compartment boxes? They sell these for 3x3 (http://thecubicle.us/plastic-cube-p-3144.html)


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> What type of compartment boxes? They sell these for 3x3 (http://thecubicle.us/plastic-cube-p-3144.html)



I think by compartment box he meant like a box with multiple compartments where you can keep different cubes. example: a bunch of 3x3 compartments and a lube/screwdriver/sticker compartment, or a 2-3-4 skewb pyra mega square one stickerscrewdriverlube box would be awesome.


----------



## Myachii (Aug 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I think by compartment box he meant like a box with multiple compartments where you can keep different cubes. example: a bunch of 3x3 compartments and a lube/screwdriver/sticker compartment, or a 2-3-4 skewb pyra mega square one stickerscrewdriverlube box would be awesome.



Or a travel pouch - Room for one 3x3, a screwdriver and some lube.

On another note - 






Thank you TheCubicle for the speedy delivery across the pond


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 21, 2015)

Ooo... That's a cool idea. Shipping to Australia would kill me though


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

ooh I thought of a name! The CubeCase! get it? a cube suitcase! basic cubecase: three 3x3s, stickers/lube/screwdriver. premium cubecase: 2-3-4, skewb, pyra, stickers/lube/screwdriver. professional cubecase: ALL EVENTS, stickers/lube/screwdriver. also, this would be an epic way to sell BUNDLES! you put cubes in the cubecase! ooooohhh maaaa gaaaawwdd!!! hype phil please do this you're the best plzplzplz


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 22, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> ooh I thought of a name! The CubeCase! get it? a cube suitcase! basic cubecase: three 3x3s, stickers/lube/screwdriver. premium cubecase: 2-3-4, skewb, pyra, stickers/lube/screwdriver. professional cubecase: ALL EVENTS, stickers/lube/screwdriver. also, this would be an epic way to sell BUNDLES! you put cubes in the cubecase! ooooohhh maaaa gaaaawwdd!!! hype phil please do this you're the best plzplzplz



I always thought it would be cool to have one of those aluminum briefcases with a foam cutout for each cube.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 22, 2015)

Aluminium  Even more expensive shipping cost for me ;( I cri evry tim. But yeah, it seems like a really good idea


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 22, 2015)

I want one now !


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Aug 22, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> ooh I thought of a name! The CubeCase! get it? a cube suitcase! basic cubecase: three 3x3s, stickers/lube/screwdriver. premium cubecase: 2-3-4, skewb, pyra, stickers/lube/screwdriver. professional cubecase: ALL EVENTS, stickers/lube/screwdriver. also, this would be an epic way to sell BUNDLES! you put cubes in the cubecase! ooooohhh maaaa gaaaawwdd!!! hype phil please do this you're the best plzplzplz


Wow, that's a great idea! Totally would buy! Phil phil phil phil! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## TraciAG (Aug 22, 2015)

EvilGnome6 said:


> I always thought it would be cool to have one of those aluminum briefcases with a foam cutout for each cube.



I would pay big bucks for one that would fit at least one of all WCA puzzles, that came with black foam. Or a backpack made for cubes/cube gear. That would be awesome. 

They do this for yoyos.

And Penguin, I'm a girl


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 22, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> I would pay big bucks for one that would fit at least one of all WCA puzzles, that came with black foam. Or a backpack made for cubes/cube gear. That would be awesome.
> 
> They do this for yoyos.
> 
> And Penguin, I'm a girl



oh sorry  I was too lazy to check out ur wca thingy and just took a quick look at ur pfp and thought ur the guy on the left lol.

anyway, im glad that everyone likes my idea! I really hope it happens! phiphilplzplz


----------



## Myachii (Aug 22, 2015)

I have an idea - A colour similarity chart.

I ordered full fitted stickers for my Aolong V2 and I had a bit of an issue with the red and orange sides. See, by looking at the images on the website I thought that they would contrast quite well.
However, that wasn't the case. This is my cube in a checkerboard:







Unfortunately the image shown doesn't do justice to the actual physical cube. I think it will be alright for now but the next time I order from TC I will definitely include a different shade of red to replace this one.

I thought of a way to prevent this from happening to others. A simple tool where you can select two opposite colours and an image will be shown with a model cube in a checkerboard pattern with both of these shades together. This would probably have to be a CGI because the different combinations of two opposite shades possible would be huge. However, an easier way could be a simple scale from one to ten that indicates how much the opposite colours contrast. A rank of 1 would mean that the two colours are very difficult to tell apart when put on the same cube, and a rank of 10 would mean it is almost impossible to mistake the two for one another (something like white and black). These numbers could be generated by an average of user submitted responses, and for combinations where there are no responses, a number that the staff at TC have chosen.

To all, please reply with your thoughts/opinions on this.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 22, 2015)

Myachii said:


> To all, please reply with your thoughts/opinions on this.



I think the problem with this concept is that color discrimination tends to be very subjective. If you have a group of people take a color hue challenge like the following one, the results will vary considerably:

http://www.xrite.com/online-color-test-challenge

Even if you create an average of what works best for most people, it doesn't determine where your color deficiency may be. It also doesn't account for context like lighting, black or white plastic cubes, etc. The only way to find the best shades for you is with trial and error.

What would be useful would be a discounted set of all colors and/or sets for each color (yellow, blue, etc.).


----------



## DizzypheasantZZ (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe this is what you are looking for.


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Aug 22, 2015)

DizzypheasantZZ said:


> Maybe this is what you are looking for.



Well I'll be... That's very cool.


----------



## Hellishcuber (Aug 23, 2015)

*Ghost cube still in stock or not?*

Hey, i placed an order for the ghost cube a few moths ago the moment it had become available again, how ever after a a week of waiting with the preparing for shipment, i was informed that it was no longer in stock, i then had to change my order to something else... Now that the ghost cube is back, ive yet again placed an order, but i really dont want to wait another week to find out that its non available. would it be possible for a mod or something to check and get back to me to let know? thank you guys, love the cubicle.


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 23, 2015)

Hellishcuber said:


> Hey, i placed an order for the ghost cube a few moths ago the moment it had become available again, how ever after a a week of waiting with the preparing for shipment, i was informed that it was no longer in stock, i then had to change my order to something else... Now that the ghost cube is back, ive yet again placed an order, but i really dont want to wait another week to find out that its non available. would it be possible for a mod or something to check and get back to me to let know? thank you guys, love the cubicle.



If it is one of the Ghost Cubes with hollow stickers, they are definitely in stock and we'll ship out the order as soon as we can. We have a larger quantity available this time!



Myachii said:


> I have an idea - A colour similarity chart.
> 
> I ordered full fitted stickers for my Aolong V2 and I had a bit of an issue with the red and orange sides. See, by looking at the images on the website I thought that they would contrast quite well.
> However, that wasn't the case. This is my cube in a checkerboard:
> ...



Finding creative ways to show colors on a monitor is a top priority for us, but it's difficult due to the issues that have been mentioned, like differences in monitor settings and display devices. The best way right now is to have the 2 sticker colors physically in front of you.

Try checking out the color charts that we offer: https://thecubicle.us/advanced_search_result.php?search_in_description=0&keywords=color+chart

Or, if you just want to try out 1-3 color samples, feel free to ask for them in the order comments and we can stick a single sticker onto a sheet of paper and send them to you with that order.


----------



## Hellishcuber (Aug 23, 2015)

omg thank you guys so much*-* i might even go back for seconds so i have both colours*-*


----------



## Berd (Aug 24, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> I would pay big bucks for one that would fit at least one of all WCA puzzles, that came with black foam. Or a backpack made for cubes/cube gear. That would be awesome.
> 
> They do this for yoyos.
> 
> And Penguin, I'm a girl


I have one of these!


----------



## Phinagin (Aug 24, 2015)

Berd said:


> I have one of these!



Pictures? And how did you get it?


----------



## Calode (Aug 24, 2015)

Are you guys really this busy? I've been sending you emails since Aug 7 and you guys have emailed me back occasionally but it's taking 3+ weeks just for me to get a replacement core for my CB 5x5.


----------



## TraciAG (Aug 24, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> Pictures? And how did you get it?



If you mean the yoyo bag, they are available on yoyoexpert.com.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 25, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> If you mean the yoyo bag, they are available on yoyoexpert.com.



Which bag did you get?


----------



## TraciAG (Aug 26, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Which bag did you get?



I don't have one, it was just an idea I was thinking when we were discussing the cases. 

But I would probably go with something like this:

http://shop.yoyoexpert.com/product/779/YoYoJam-Yo-Yo-Bag

because it's a big case and you can just go to the store and buy your own foam to cut once you get the bag. Unfortunately it's sold out, but I think a top zipper messenger bag for cubes would be cool. 

Here are some other bags you could try if you replaced the foam:

http://shop.yoyoexpert.com/product/713/YoYoExpert-Large-Contest-Bag 

http://shop.yoyoexpert.com/product/982/Duncan-Yo-Yo-Bag

But they're all pretty overpriced and you could probably just get a generic one at Wal-Mart with a block of foam for cheaper.


----------



## Phinagin (Aug 27, 2015)

Do you guys sell yuxin 4x4 internal replacements? BTW it is the skinny internal. If you guys have these you would be the best.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 27, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> Do you guys sell yuxin 4x4 internal replacements? BTW it is the skinny internal. If you guys have these you would be the best.



I've bought internal pieces from the Cubicle before, you can get them here.


----------



## Phinagin (Aug 27, 2015)

4Chan said:


> I've bought internal pieces from the Cubicle before, you can get them here.



Thank you!


----------



## TiVe (Aug 28, 2015)

I ordered my cubes on 22 aug and they shipped on the 24th, the tracking code provided with the confirmation of shipping emails still says "not found" on (today is 28 aug) do you guys know if this is normal or should I be worried. (Shipping is by usps)


----------



## a cool guy (Aug 28, 2015)

TiVe said:


> I ordered my cubes on 22 aug and they shipped on the 24th, the tracking code provided with the confirmation of shipping emails still says "not found" on (today is 28 aug) do you guys know if this is normal or should I be worried. (Shipping is by usps)



Hi TiVe, sorry to hear about the issue. We just checked your order and it appears that we accidentally put an extra 'Z' in front of your tracking number. If you remove the 'Z' you'll get the actual tracking number, which shows that it was delivered 2 days ago. Hope this helps, and sorry about the confusion!


----------



## TiVe (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks a lot, we didn't check the seperate mailbox yet but it will probably be in there


----------



## Jezuz (Aug 30, 2015)

Will you ever start selling the original Moyu stickers. In my opinion they are supperior to any other stickers I've tried. They do not chip (at least not for me) and the are easy to replace (very little residual). They also feel very nice. I've seen a few post from people looking for these so I think there is a demand for them. There does not seem to be a store which are currently selling them.


----------



## TraciAG (Sep 2, 2015)

Are the stickerless CB internal pieces the same as the G4 internal pieces? My friends lost a piece after it exploded and I don't wanna spend $3 on a single piece only to find it's not the same :/ (I don't think they are, since the stickerless is 62mm?)


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 5, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Are the stickerless CB internal pieces the same as the G4 internal pieces? My friends lost a piece after it exploded and I don't wanna spend $3 on a single piece only to find it's not the same :/ (I don't think they are, since the stickerless is 62mm?)



Most likely not :\ They seem to have different mechanisms. We do have replacement parts for the CB 4x4 G4 though, and we have updated the replacement parts page now to show that.



Jezuz said:


> Will you ever start selling the original Moyu stickers. In my opinion they are supperior to any other stickers I've tried. They do not chip (at least not for me) and the are easy to replace (very little residual). They also feel very nice. I've seen a few post from people looking for these so I think there is a demand for them. There does not seem to be a store which are currently selling them.



Thanks for your suggestion, we will look into it for the future!

---

Our Labor Day Weekend Sale 2015 starts now! Through Monday only, take *10% off* everything store-wide with promo code *LABOR*

All orders placed during this sale will be entered to win 1 of 5 pre-release Cubicle Premium Cubes! (limit 1 entry and win per customer)

For more details about this sale, see: http://thecubicle.us/labor2015.php


----------



## Z0chary (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey I know that the Shengshou square-1 should be released monday (according to facebook), but are there any plans of a preorder for it?


----------



## lejitcuber (Sep 5, 2015)

Just wondering are you going to restock the lanlan springs at some point?
Otherwise great store and has pretty much everything a cuber needs.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey guys,
I am Canadian and I shop from you guys. I sort of find it misleading when I see the prices in USD. When I calculate how much a total 30.00 USD order is, I think "Oh, that's not that much." But when I finally remember that the prices are in USD, and I go and see how much it is in CAD. (around 40 CAD).
My point is that I think you should add different currency options (in the top-right or something) so that people from other countries can see the price of items without calculating it themselves.
Thanks for reading this!
~IAmEpic2004


----------



## Myachii (Sep 5, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am Canadian and I shop from you guys. I sort of find it misleading when I see the prices in USD. When I calculate how much a total 30.00 USD order is, I think "Oh, that's not that much." But when I finally remember that the prices are in USD, and I go and see how much it is in CAD. (around 40 CAD).
> My point is that I think you should add different currency options (in the top-right or something) so that people from other countries can see the price of items without calculating it themselves.
> Thanks for reading this!
> ~IAmEpic2004



Agreed, it would be nice if I didn't have to guess what conversion rate you guys use. I always check Google for GBP to USD but I don't know if you update your conversions using that.


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 6, 2015)

Is the shengshou mastermorphix not something that can cause the free sticker discount? I keep trying, but it is only working with a lan-lan one.


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 6, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Just wondering are you going to restock the lanlan springs at some point?
> Otherwise great store and has pretty much everything a cuber needs.



Thank you for your kind compliments  Sorry, we don't think the LanLan springs will be coming back in stock. The manufacturer gave us a few the first time around, but they refused to supply us with any more springs when we asked again. If you are trying to use them in the ShengShou Skewb, I think ShengShou recently changed their ball bearing springs and they are softer and nicer feeling now, closer to what LanLan Skewb Springs feel like.



Z0chary said:


> Hey I know that the Shengshou square-1 should be released monday (according to facebook), but are there any plans of a preorder for it?



We aren't going to do an official pre-order, but it will be in stock on Tuesday (Monday is Labor Day, so they aren't going to deliver it to us then). If you would like to buy it during the sale, simply buy a CubeTwist Square-1 and write clearly in the order comments that you want the ShengShou Square-1 instead. We anticipate that the price will be the same, but if it isn't for some reason we'll of course refund the difference to you.



IAmEpic2004 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am Canadian and I shop from you guys. I sort of find it misleading when I see the prices in USD. When I calculate how much a total 30.00 USD order is, I think "Oh, that's not that much." But when I finally remember that the prices are in USD, and I go and see how much it is in CAD. (around 40 CAD).
> My point is that I think you should add different currency options (in the top-right or something) so that people from other countries can see the price of items without calculating it themselves.
> Thanks for reading this!
> ~IAmEpic2004





Myachii said:


> Agreed, it would be nice if I didn't have to guess what conversion rate you guys use. I always check Google for GBP to USD but I don't know if you update your conversions using that.



Thanks for your feedback. We'll try to implement something like this in the future for sure.

We just want to clear up that conversion rates are set by the credit or debit card type that you use (for example, Visa, Mastercard, etc.). The rate is usually something similar to what is listed on Google, but it can be different sometimes because the exchange rate can change any time. Also, the credit card company sometimes tacks on a foreign exchange fee, so be sure to check with your credit card company about that before making a foreign transaction.



2180161 said:


> Is the shengshou mastermorphix not something that can cause the free sticker discount? I keep trying, but it is only working with a lan-lan one.



The difference is most likely due to the LanLan Mastermorphix being $1 more. It doesn't matter which items are selected, but the order total needs to pass a certain threshold (around $20, sometimes a bit more if your order contains lots of stickers or lube) to qualify for the discount.


----------



## Z0chary (Sep 6, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> We aren't going to do an official pre-order, but it will be in stock on Tuesday (Monday is Labor Day, so they aren't going to deliver it to us then). If you would like to buy it during the sale, simply buy a CubeTwist Square-1 and write clearly in the order comments that you want the ShengShou Square-1 instead. We anticipate that the price will be the same, but if it isn't for some reason we'll of course refund the difference to you.



I have decided against buying it this weekend. I'll wait for reviews and see what happens. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Lid (Sep 7, 2015)

I ordered a Cubic AoFu 7x7 Stickerless (Bright) for my "Labor-day order", do you have a more specific date when it's expected to ship besides the status "late August/early September"?
I don't mind waiting a bit more, but it would be good to know.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 8, 2015)

Any idea when the CX3 soft springs will be back in stock?


----------



## NeilH (Sep 8, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Any idea when the CX3 soft springs will be back in stock?



^


.


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 9, 2015)

I've seen a lot of discussion lately about how light cubes are. Maybe you could add cube weight with the specs?


----------



## alexn03 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi, I was just wondering what experiences people have had ordering from thecubicle to the UK? I ordered on the 21st of august and am hoping it arrives before i go to Uni


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 12, 2015)

alexn03 said:


> Hi, I was just wondering what experiences people have had ordering from thecubicle to the UK? I ordered on the 21st of august and am hoping it arrives before i go to Uni



Usually takes around two weeks for me. Sometimes quicker if the order is small enough to fit in a small envelope.


----------



## alexn03 (Sep 12, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Usually takes around two weeks for me. Sometimes quicker if the order is small enough to fit in a small envelope.


Thanks for the reply, what do you do about the tracking by the way? Since usps hand it over as far as I'm aware? And have you ever had to pay customs? Sorry about all the questions..


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Sep 12, 2015)

are there any discount codes at the minute in use? I'm like €2 off of having enough for the Aofu


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 12, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> are there any discount codes at the minute in use? I'm like €2 off of having enough for the Aofu



Can't you use channel names like Cubeologist, JRCuber, etc.?


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 12, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> are there any discount codes at the minute in use? I'm like €2 off of having enough for the Aofu



You can always get 5% discount if you use the coupon codes of paradoxcubing,cubeologist,cbc etc


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 12, 2015)

Do you sell Thecubicle shirts in different colors?


----------



## ZZTrooper (Sep 13, 2015)

My order #78859 has not been shipped in a week. Can you you help me ship it quickly? I had hoped to get it as early as possible during the school year. I'm worried since my friend ordered something later than I did, changed a whole bunch of stuff, and still has his package shipped much earlier than mine, whereas mine is still processing after being bumped. I also sent an email about it. Thanks!


----------



## TraciAG (Sep 13, 2015)

^did you bump it?


----------



## ZZTrooper (Sep 13, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> ^did you bump it?


Yup, I bumped it.

Also, on a completely different topic, where would I be able to buy the premium cubes when they come out? Are they going to be products, or is it like a service done to any cube?


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 16, 2015)

Are full-fitted stickers hard to apply?
Cause discount codes are awesome, and I got a free set! :tu


----------



## 3x3Pizza (Sep 16, 2015)

TheCubicle, I'm wondering: have you ever delivered to Panama? if so, did everything run smoothly? I just moved here and I don't wanna risk paying just to lose stuff.


----------



## Aysha (Sep 16, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Are full-fitted stickers hard to apply?
> Cause discount codes are awesome, and I got a free set! :tu



From my experience no, just at first because it feels weird but then you get used to it.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 16, 2015)

ZZTrooper said:


> Yup, I bumped it.
> 
> Also, on a completely different topic, where would I be able to buy the premium cubes when they come out? Are they going to be products, or is it like a service done to any cube?



Are you sure all the items are in stock?


----------



## ZZTrooper (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah, they shipped it out now. They just had a few unfortunate things happen at the same time and my order was delayed by quite a bit. But everything is fine.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 17, 2015)

I've sent [email protected] 2 e-mails now regarding a damaged piece in order #77083. 

I would appreciate it if you guys would respond to my e-mails.


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 17, 2015)

Premium Cubes are up hype hype hype!


----------



## biscuit (Sep 17, 2015)

Any one know how much it would cost to get two aolong v2 centers? They kinda got run over by a car...


----------



## NooberCuber (Sep 17, 2015)

Concerning the Cubicle Yuxin 3x3,
Would it be possible to order the Cubicle Yuxin and Maru Soft Springs
and have you guys swap springs when you lube the cube
and just send the Cubicle Yuxin with the Maru Soft Springs already inside?

That way one wouldn't hae to replace the springs after the cube has already been lubed.


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 17, 2015)

3x3Pizza said:


> TheCubicle, I'm wondering: have you ever delivered to Panama? if so, did everything run smoothly? I just moved here and I don't wanna risk paying just to lose stuff.



Yes, we deliver worldwide, and we've successfully delivered to Panama before. The shipping time is 2-3 weeks typically.



Genius4Jesus said:


> I've sent [email protected] 2 e-mails now regarding a damaged piece in order #77083.
> 
> I would appreciate it if you guys would respond to my e-mails.



Sorry about the delayed response, I've been having some wrist pain for the past few days so it's been a bit hard keeping up with emails. It's getting better now though, so I should be able to respond faster in the future.

As for your email, we've responded to it now -- we just need to see some pictures about the defective parts, and then we'll be glad to help fix the problem.



biscuit said:


> Any one know how much it would cost to get two aolong v2 centers? They kinda got run over by a car...



Ouch, sorry to hear that! We sell replacement centers here: http://thecubicle.us/replacement-parts-p-2983.html



NooberCuber said:


> Concerning the Cubicle Yuxin 3x3,
> Would it be possible to order the Cubicle Yuxin and Maru Soft Springs
> and have you guys swap springs when you lube the cube
> and just send the Cubicle Yuxin with the Maru Soft Springs already inside?
> ...



Yes, you can just order a set of Maru CX3 soft springs, and then in the "Other instructions" section, ask for the CX3 springs to be installed in the cube. We'll put the springs into the cube for you while we are lubing it, and we'll send the original springs to you on the side!

------



supercavitation said:


> Premium Cubes are up hype hype hype!





ZZTrooper said:


> Also, on a completely different topic, where would I be able to buy the premium cubes when they come out? Are they going to be products, or is it like a service done to any cube?



Yes, Cubicle Premium 3x3s are now available! We are very excited to return to our roots with these fully customized 3x3s.

For all those wondering, the Cubicle Gans 356 has not yet been released -- we still need to tweak it a bit, but it should be released later on (2-4 weeks, we currently estimate).

Launch Videos: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwbXIsclQO_p3JFB0su8qH2Sj0UMdVgzp

Premium 3x3s section: http://thecubicle.us/premium-3x3s-c-196.html


----------



## NooberCuber (Sep 17, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Yes, you can just order a set of Maru CX3 soft springs, and then in the "Other instructions" section, ask for the CX3 springs to be installed in the cube. We'll put the springs into the cube for you while we are lubing it, and we'll send the original springs to you on the side!



Wow that's AWESOME I'll definitely be ordering one of these then!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 17, 2015)

Do you guys ever think you will add different sizes to the premium cubes? For example, you have a Cubicle Weilong 57mm size, but would you consider doing the same lube and set up process to a mini weilong? For OH stuffs


----------



## Myachii (Sep 19, 2015)

Pre-Ordering the TangLong in a few hours 

Just wanted to ask - I'm ordering a bunch of other cubes with it, will I have to pay for shipping twice if I want the items that are in stock shipped out now?


----------



## jiujitsuhero (Sep 19, 2015)

The few times that I ordered from thecubicle were great. fast service and they processed my order super quick with the quick processing option....


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 19, 2015)

jiujitsuhero said:


> The few times that I ordered from thecubicle were great. fast service and they processed my order super quick with the quick processing option....



That's what everyone thinks... Cause they're the BEST!!!!!!


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 21, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Do you guys ever think you will add different sizes to the premium cubes? For example, you have a Cubicle Weilong 57mm size, but would you consider doing the same lube and set up process to a mini weilong? For OH stuffs



Yeah we most likely will  We'll most likely be able to get it done within the next month or so.



Myachii said:


> Pre-Ordering the TangLong in a few hours
> 
> Just wanted to ask - I'm ordering a bunch of other cubes with it, will I have to pay for shipping twice if I want the items that are in stock shipped out now?



Thank you for your business  It usually depends on the size of the order (for example, if it is just 2 items, the extra cost of splitting the shipment would be far too great). But we checked your order and we will be able to ship it in 2 parts as you have requested.



jiujitsuhero said:


> The few times that I ordered from thecubicle were great. fast service and they processed my order super quick with the quick processing option....



That's great to hear! We strive for excellent service, and we thank you for your kind feedback


----------



## DarioRubik (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello, I just made an order, and have the same situation with the split packages. If the items currently in stock are not shipped separately, there's a chance I might not get them for my upcoming competition.


----------



## dboeren (Sep 21, 2015)

The premium cubes look cool. It's just hard to know which one to try first


----------



## Myachii (Sep 21, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Thank you for your business  It usually depends on the size of the order (for example, if it is just 2 items, the extra cost of splitting the shipment would be far too great). But we checked your order and we will be able to ship it in 2 parts as you have requested.



Thanks a lot  Can't wait for it all to arrive


----------



## bluesk1 (Sep 21, 2015)

dboeren said:


> The premium cubes look cool. It's just hard to know which one to try first



All of them?


----------



## dboeren (Sep 22, 2015)

bluesk1 said:


> All of them?



I'll let you explain that one to my wife


----------



## dboeren (Sep 23, 2015)

Can you explain more what is done to the Premium cubes?

Is it purely lube + tensioning or does it include things like filing rough edges, mods, etc...?

Thanks!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 23, 2015)

Do you know when the Jeiyun will be available In Primary plastic? The white one has been on preorder for a while.


----------



## bluesk1 (Sep 23, 2015)

dboeren said:


> Can you explain more what is done to the Premium cubes?
> 
> Is it purely lube + tensioning or does it include things like filing rough edges, mods, etc...?
> 
> Thanks!



Its only lube and tensioning


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 23, 2015)

bluesk1 said:


> Its only lube and tensioning



And stickering, that's why the stickerless ones are 3$ cheaper


----------



## bluesk1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Oops forgot to mention that


----------



## Kingsman08 (Sep 24, 2015)

I just ordered a cube and set of stickers yesterday, but i didnt order any application tape. is there any way i can add to the order before it ships out? order # 81886

thanks!


----------



## ZZTrooper (Sep 24, 2015)

Kingsman08 said:


> I just ordered a cube and set of stickers yesterday, but i didnt order any application tape. is there any way i can add to the order before it ships out? order # 81886
> 
> thanks!



Go to the " Contact Us" page" on the bottom under customer service. There you can email them and request an order change.


----------



## Berd (Sep 25, 2015)

Any plans for Mirror Block stickers? 6 colour and the normal 1 colour too.


----------



## DTCuber (Sep 25, 2015)

*Stickerless Pink Guanlong?*

Hello,

On the Cubicle's website, there is now an option for stickerless pink Guanlongs. How does that work? The Guanlong I have has two-piece corners, so do these new Guanlongs have new piece designs? 

http://thecubicle.us/guanlong-p-3636.html

Thank you.

Sincerely,
DTCuber


----------



## qwertycuber (Sep 26, 2015)

DTCuber said:


> Hello,
> 
> On the Cubicle's website, there is now an option for stickerless pink Guanlongs. How does that work? The Guanlong I have has two-pieces corners, so do these new Guanlongs have new piece designs?
> 
> ...



Maybe they just made a new mold for the guanlong, so it could be produced in stickerless, or maybe it's just a regular guanlong that is dyed pink, and has no stickers. Also, the new moyu aosu mastermorphix is cheaper than a regular aosu. Things just got weird today.


----------



## a cool guy (Sep 26, 2015)

Berd said:


> Any plans for Mirror Block stickers? 6 colour and the normal 1 colour too.



I remember someone asking about this on this thread a few months back (maybe it was also you), and I told them that we were working on it. That's still our answer right now, unfortunately. I guess we haven't really had much time for non-WCA puzzle stickers lately, but we are definitely getting much closer to releasing stickers for this cube now that a lot of bigger projects have been knocked out of the way 



DTCuber said:


> Hello,
> 
> On the Cubicle's website, there is now an option for stickerless pink Guanlongs. How does that work? The Guanlong I have has two-pieces corners, so do these new Guanlongs have new piece designs?
> 
> ...



Hi DTCuber,

Thanks for asking -- you are right, it is impossible to make stickerless cubes with the previous GuanLong design. The manufacturer had to change the corner to a 3-piece construction to make the stickerless version possible. As far as we are aware, everything else is the same, and the black/white stickered versions are still going to have 2-piece corners.



qwertycuber said:


> Maybe they just made a new mold for the guanlong, so it could be produced in stickerless, or maybe it's just a regular guanlong that is dyed pink, and has no stickers. Also, the new moyu aosu mastermorphix is cheaper than a regular aosu. Things just got weird today.



Yeah, I thought that was a bit weird too, but maybe it is because the AoSu Megamorphix pieces use less plastic than the normal AoSu.


----------



## TorbinRoux (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey, is anyone sure about the cube timer name that's used in thecubicle.us YouTube videos?


----------



## ZZTrooper (Sep 27, 2015)

Are there any plans for windmill cube stickers? I want a windmill cube with some other shape mods, but there doesn't seem to be any stickers for it. I'm Looking at the YJ one, but apparently the stickers aren't good and that's a bit worrying.

Also, which colour scheme is your most durable. Is it full brights?


----------



## Berd (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah it was me that asked a few months ago. Thanks!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Sep 27, 2015)

TorbinRoux said:


> Hey, is anyone sure about the cube timer name that's used in thecubicle.us YouTube videos?



Prisma Puzzle Timer I believe


----------



## mickael (Oct 2, 2015)

Hullo you all ! Hope everyone is feeling good during this WR breakdown week-end. 
I just had a question about the cubicle because I made an order more than a week ago and it is still processing, even with rush and bump...  Is there any problem overthere because I contacted them an no answer yet...?


----------



## tyleony (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm in the same boat (except I didn't papy for rush processing). I'm guessing that they're just getting a lot of orders right now because of the Tanglong.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Oct 3, 2015)

I wanna get a AoSu megamorphix for Christmas but don't know what colour to get -___-


----------



## mickael (Oct 3, 2015)

I am thinking the same... We just have to wait now...


----------



## TraciAG (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey, y'all. I fail at colors, but I like this one: http://thecubicle.us/images/tanglongpreb4.jpg

Can anyone tell me whether this color is the blue or teal option? Sorry for stupid question.


----------



## DELToS (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Phil, I recently sent you an email about my forgotten 13x13. Could you please respond?


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Oct 4, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Hey, y'all. I fail at colors, but I like this one: http://thecubicle.us/images/tanglongpreb4.jpg
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether this color is the blue or teal option? Sorry for stupid question.



That's blue.


----------



## TraciAG (Oct 4, 2015)

thanks evilgnome


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 4, 2015)

mickael said:


> Hullo you all ! Hope everyone is feeling good during this WR breakdown week-end.
> I just had a question about the cubicle because I made an order more than a week ago and it is still processing, even with rush and bump...  Is there any problem overthere because I contacted them an no answer yet...?



Hi Mickael, sorry about that delay with getting back to you. The order contained a pre-order item that is not yet available (TangLong Grey and Brown won't be available until mid-October, we expect). We've replied to your email now, please feel free to let us know if we can help more 



DELToS said:


> Hi Phil, I recently sent you an email about my forgotten 13x13. Could you please respond?



Responded 

---

We are celebrating the 4th anniversary of our store this weekend with a site-wide sale! Valid for this weekend only, so there's only a few hours left. Check it out while it lasts: http://thecubicle.us/anniversary2015.php


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Oct 4, 2015)

Happy birthday to the best cube store


----------



## NooberCuber (Oct 4, 2015)

will you guys be releasing a premiun tanglong?


----------



## ZZTrooper (Oct 5, 2015)

Do you guys get moyu stickers pre cut or do you cut them yourselves? Because I am very interested in fitted stickers made of the moyu material, and I'm sure many other cubers would be as well.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 5, 2015)

ZZTrooper said:


> Do you guys get moyu stickers pre cut or do you cut them yourselves? Because I am very interested in fitted stickers made of the moyu material, and I'm sure many other cubers would be as well.



Pretty sure vinyl is vinyl haha


----------



## bluesk1 (Oct 5, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Pretty sure vinyl is vinyl haha



No, there's a difference


----------



## ZZTrooper (Oct 5, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Pretty sure vinyl is vinyl haha



True, but I have never chipped moyu (or qiyi) stock stickers, whereas my full brights still chip a tiny, tiny bit Also, when you remove them to resticker, the moyu stickers are clearly thicker and less flexible, as well as the fact that they leave a nasty goo.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Oct 5, 2015)

ZZTrooper said:


> True, but I have never chipped moyu (or qiyi) stock stickers, whereas my full brights still chip a tiny, tiny bit Also, when you remove them to resticker, the moyu stickers are clearly thicker and less flexible, as well as the fact that they leave a nasty goo.



True, maybe it is a different type of Vinyl, that would be a cool implementation to use MoYu vinyl actually not that bad of an idea now that I think more of it


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 5, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> True, maybe it is a different type of Vinyl, that would be a cool implementation to use MoYu vinyl actually not that bad of an idea now that I think more of it



They recently started selling these witch are the stock MoYu/Yj stickers. The stickers came Directly from the Moyu/Yj factory. So yeah these are Moyu/YJ branded stickers. http://thecubicle.us/moyu-stickers-p-5094.html


----------



## Thecuber1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey Cubicle, I recently got my order (today) and I ordered a gen 3 speedstacks mat, and I got the timer instead. I would like to return it. The order number is 84181. Thanks!


----------



## Thecuber1 (Oct 11, 2015)

bump.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Oct 11, 2015)

Do you guys yet know for sure of any particular cubes that you will be doing a premium service for in future? I recall you mentioning that you were working on the Gans 356, any others? I'd be interested in buying a premium cube to try out, since I've heard good things about your service, but all the cubes you have readily available for it are either cubes I already own, or cubes I'm not interested in, -either way- nothing I particularly feel like spending 25 dollars or more on.

What are the chances of seeing a premium Moyu Tanglong, or FangShi JieYun at some point before xmas?


----------



## CuberRiley (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey guys! Does anyone know the minimum subscriber amount to test for TheCubicle? I've contacted them about it but they haven't been replying to my emails.
Thanks!


----------



## Myachii (Oct 11, 2015)

Competition Winners?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 11, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Competition Winners?



Wasn't this a long time ago? https://youtu.be/nCf8wYeY4uY


----------



## Myachii (Oct 11, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Wasn't this a long time ago? https://youtu.be/nCf8wYeY4uY



Sorry I should have specified; the winners of the Anniversary prize draw, the one for the 5 premium 3x3s


----------



## qwertycuber (Oct 11, 2015)

CuberRiley said:


> Hey guys! Does anyone know the minimum subscriber amount to test for TheCubicle? I've contacted them about it but they haven't been replying to my emails.
> Thanks!



There is no minimum subscriber limit, but you just need to have a audience that you can teach, and tell them honest opinions about the cube you are testing.


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 11, 2015)

CuberRiley said:


> Hey guys! Does anyone know the minimum subscriber amount to test for TheCubicle? I've contacted them about it but they haven't been replying to my emails.
> Thanks!



I think it's around 2,000 or something. I've only tested once for them, around 6K, but I know people who have tested under 3K.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 11, 2015)

CuberRiley said:


> Hey guys! Does anyone know the minimum subscriber amount to test for TheCubicle? I've contacted them about it but they haven't been replying to my emails.
> Thanks!



Not sure the exact amount but LTCuber got the Tanglong for testing and has currently got 792 subscribers at the time of this message


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hey,

I ordered a cubic aofu a while back and it still hasn't been sent I've tried to email you but I have got no reaponse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 11, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Do you guys yet know for sure of any particular cubes that you will be doing a premium service for in future? I recall you mentioning that you were working on the Gans 356, any others? I'd be interested in buying a premium cube to try out, since I've heard good things about your service, but all the cubes you have readily available for it are either cubes I already own, or cubes I'm not interested in, -either way- nothing I particularly feel like spending 25 dollars or more on.
> 
> What are the chances of seeing a premium Moyu Tanglong, or FangShi JieYun at some point before xmas?



We are expecting to have the Premium TangLong, Thunderclap, and Gans 356 soon, so please stay tuned! It should definitely be before Xmas, most likely within the next month.



fabdabs1234 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I ordered a cubic aofu a while back and it still hasn't been sent I've tried to email you but I have got no reaponse



Sorry about that delayed response, we just got back to you about that order. The stickerless Bright AoFu Cubic GT will finally be available on Tuesday and we'll be shipping it out as soon as we can!


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Oct 11, 2015)

*TheCubicle.us - High Quality Puzzles, Custom-Cut Stickers, Premium Lubricants...*



a cool guy said:


> Sorry about that delayed response, we just got back to you about that order. The stickerless Bright AoFu Cubic GT will finally be available on Tuesday and we'll be shipping it out as soon as we can!



Oh ok thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Oct 12, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> We are expecting to have the Premium TangLong, Thunderclap, and Gans 356 soon, so please stay tuned! It should definitely be before Xmas, most likely within the next month.



Very nice, thanks!


----------



## Thecuber1 (Oct 12, 2015)

I posted this about 5 days ago and no response:

Hey Cubicle, I recently got my order (today) and I ordered a gen 3 speedstacks mat, and I got the timer instead. I would like to return it. The order number is 84181. Thanks!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 12, 2015)

Do u know if u will be selling the gans 356s center caps separately for 356 owners? Thanks


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 12, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Do u know if u will be selling the gans 356s center caps separately for 356 owners? Thanks



http://thecubicle.us/replacement-parts-p-2983.html


----------



## Lid (Oct 12, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> http://thecubicle.us/replacement-parts-p-2983.html


I don't think people will pay $16.68 for 6 caps that way (6x$2.78), I think he wants a bundle with 6 caps.


----------



## fiftyniner (Oct 13, 2015)

I think the question was for Gans 356S - the new modified center caps currently available only on taobao.


----------



## DizzypheasantZZ (Oct 13, 2015)

Lid said:


> I don't think people will pay $16.68 for 6 caps that way (6x$2.78), I think he wants a bundle with 6 caps.



You can get a discount it you order more that one replacement parts. I had e-mailed them about this and the had told me about it.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 13, 2015)

fiftyniner said:


> I think the question was for Gans 356S - the new modified center caps currently available only on taobao.



Yes, I hope they won't be so expensive either


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 14, 2015)

I just made an order a while ago and I hope it get's shipped soon and Thanks for being a good store for where I buy most of my stickers and other puzzle related products.


----------



## VikingCuber (Oct 15, 2015)

Would like to know how far you guys are behind on orders?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 15, 2015)

Is it possible to use a gift card and a promotional code together?


----------



## illius (Oct 15, 2015)

What is the value of the biggest order ever (from your store), and what did it contain?
What is the highest value of stickers placed in a single order ever from your store?
Excluding the USA, which country spends the most from your store, excluding shipping?

Thanks!


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 15, 2015)

illius said:


> What is the value of the biggest order ever (from your store), and what did it contain?
> What is the highest value of stickers placed in a single order ever from your store?
> Excluding the USA, which country spends the most from your store, excluding shipping?
> 
> Thanks!



I'd be very surprised if they're allowed to tell you that.


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 15, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> I'd be very surprised if they're allowed to tell you that.



Giving general numbers really isn't the issue, as long as no personal data is revealed. It is more of a personal/business attitude issue. Some would not give that information, while others would have no issues providing it. Nothing wrong with either choice I would say. 

-Doug


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 16, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Is it possible to use a gift card and a promotional code together?


I'm pretty sure you can. They are on different pages of the check out process. Promo code is imputed near the end.


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Oct 16, 2015)

If I want to buy CX3 soft springs in the replacement part area do I have to pay 2.78 dollars per spring or 2.78 for all 6 springs?


----------



## fiftyniner (Oct 16, 2015)

puzzl3add1ct said:


> If I want to buy CX3 soft springs in the replacement part area do I have to pay 2.78 dollars per spring or 2.78 for all 6 springs?



Thought it is clear from the webpage:

_The Maru CX3 Soft Spring *Set contains 6 replacement springs* for the Maru CX3._


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Oct 16, 2015)

Can u send me the link. I can't find it. Sorry for the hassle


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Oct 16, 2015)

puzzl3add1ct said:


> Can u send me the link. I can't find it. Sorry for the hassle



http://thecubicle.us/maru-soft-spring-p-1668.html this should work


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Myachii (Oct 16, 2015)

illius said:


> What is the value of the biggest order ever (from your store), and what did it contain?
> What is the highest value of stickers placed in a single order ever from your store?
> Excluding the USA, which country spends the most from your store, excluding shipping?
> 
> Thanks!



It depends on whether small cubing companies buy stock from the Cubicle or not. 
In terms of largest single order, it probably contained the 13x13.
I ordered about $260 worth last Christmas however


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 16, 2015)

Myachii said:


> It depends on whether small cubing companies buy stock from the Cubicle or not.
> In terms of largest single order, it probably contained the 13x13.
> I ordered about $260 worth last Christmas however



I can only assume the highest order is well over $1000. Especially when you consider that friends often order together. 

On a related note, just got the first of my 2 orders from the Cubicle. As usual, top notch service from them. The puzzle arrived quickly and safely.


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks guys for the products.


----------



## Berd (Oct 17, 2015)

Any plans for any other 1x1 shapes? (Mega or pyra maybe?)


----------



## Abo (Oct 17, 2015)

Just saw the new stuff drop, 2x2s and the gans 356 caps V2, do we need to order stickers for the caps as well?


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 17, 2015)

Abo said:


> Just saw the new stuff drop, 2x2s and the gans 356 caps V2, do we need to order stickers for the caps as well?



+1 to this. I would pay a little extra to have my colors on them when you order them


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Oct 17, 2015)

^ I would also.

Speaking of Gans 356 stickers, will you guys ever make a variant cut with perfect circles for the centers, like the stock stickers have? The new center caps look even more circular, your existing cut for Gans cubes look like they might fit on a bit awkwardly.


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 18, 2015)

If we have previously purchased a Gans 356 from TheCubicle, can we add the new Gans center caps to previous orders that have not yet shipped?


----------



## Abo (Oct 21, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Speaking of Gans 356 stickers, will you guys ever make a variant cut with perfect circles for the centers, like the stock stickers have? The new center caps look even more circular, your existing cut for Gans cubes look like they might fit on a bit awkwardly.



They have granted our wishes of Gans stickers for 356 it would appear!!! (Now a 356 sticker option on cubicle, says custom for new/old 356 caps, Yay!!!
Do we still need to buy a full stickerset for the caps, gonna place an order soon and want to know if I gotta throw on a full set now, thanks you guys at the cubicle, you are the best for all cubing needs!


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 21, 2015)

this is such bull crap


----------



## 2180161 (Oct 21, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> http://i.imgur.com/NEK8rhf.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Zqp9kLT.png
> 
> this is such bull crap


What is wrong? The screw is not in all the way?


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 21, 2015)

2180161 said:


> What is wrong? The screw is not in all the way?



head of it is stripped, it's stuck in the core, the long part of it is cut up and stuff, but I did manage to unscrew the other 5 of them from the core they were just REALLY hard to turn with a screwdriver, but this last one is just stuck, no hope with a screwdriver


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 21, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> http://i.imgur.com/NEK8rhf.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Zqp9kLT.png
> 
> this is such bull crap




Why can't you just use pliers/locking pliers to grab the shaft of the screw and take it off that way?

-Doug


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 21, 2015)

I sent an Inquiry about My Qiyi thunderclap and the defective screw and like an Idiot forgot to send an address and picture, I'm obviously not putting my address but I will put a picture here:


----------



## confusedcuber (Oct 21, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I sent an Inquiry about My Qiyi thunderclap and the defective screw and like an Idiot forgot to send an address and picture, I'm obviously not putting my address her but I will put a picture here:
> 
> View attachment 5579



I had exactly the same problem with my thunderclap and was about to post here 1 minute after you, weird .

Anyway I emailed twice like 2 weeks ago and no response yet.

Also I'd buy a premuim thunderclap if you brought one out.


----------



## scarbzscope (Oct 22, 2015)

great site one of my favourites!


----------



## bbin (Oct 23, 2015)

Is it just me or is Thecubicle not replying to any emails?


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 23, 2015)

bbin said:


> Is it just me or is Thecubicle not replying to any emails?



me either


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Oct 23, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> me either



Maybe they're overwhelmed setting up Premium 3x3s.


----------



## bluesk1 (Oct 24, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> me either



I sent them a follow up email last week and they still haven't replied


----------



## fiftyniner (Oct 24, 2015)

Pretty fast service - ordered some stickers, 356 caps and springs and cx3 springs on Friday. 
Shipped today.


----------



## Jason Nguyen (Oct 24, 2015)

It's been nearly two months, and order #77860 hasn't been shipped out. Many emails were sent: not many of them were answered. Order was placed August 30th, 2015.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 24, 2015)

Jason Nguyen said:


> It's been nearly two months, and order #77860 hasn't been shipped out. Many emails were sent: not many of them were answered. Order was placed August 30th, 2015.



Are there any puzzles not in stock anymore?


----------



## Brold (Oct 24, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Are there any puzzles not in stock anymore?



If you mean their listed on the website but not in stock then yes. The ghost cube is listed but all of them out of stock.


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 24, 2015)

Brold said:


> If you mean their listed on the website but not in stock then yes. The ghost cube is listed but all of them out of stock.



I am not sure why you have not received any responses from them. What email did you use? Also, I would not expect the ghost cube to be restocked any time soon.

Doug


----------



## biscuit (Oct 24, 2015)

Brold said:


> If you mean their listed on the website but not in stock then yes. The ghost cube is listed but all of them out of stock.



They don't ship out orders with products that are out of stock until they restock them. You can ask them to send everything else, but then you would have to pay for shipping twice.


----------



## confusedcuber (Oct 24, 2015)

ender9994 said:


> I am not sure why you have not received any responses from them. What email did you use?



Personally I've sent them 3 emails. 1 via the feedback form on the website, 1 as a reply to an automatic one from them, and one to [email protected]. No response for over 2 weeks, so I think they're out of contact atm for some reason.


----------



## VikingCuber (Oct 24, 2015)

I got in touch with them in a few days(a week ago) via their website.


----------



## a cool guy (Oct 24, 2015)

Jason Nguyen said:


> It's been nearly two months, and order #77860 hasn't been shipped out. Many emails were sent: not many of them were answered. Order was placed August 30th, 2015.



Hi Jason, we are very sorry about this unexpected problem. It's very strange to us that this order was not shipped out. We will make sure to ship out the order as soon as we can on Monday.

---

Regarding email inquiries: we are currently a bit behind with answering emails due to high email volume. If you send an inquiry and haven't received a response after a while and would still be interested in having the issue looked at, please reply to the email with the words "RESENDING INQUIRY" only, and we'll take a look at the email as soon as we can.

Order Change request emails are also looked at with higher priority.


----------



## Jason Nguyen (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you, and the only puzzle I ordered was the Shengshou Mastermorphix. Apologies; I knew you guys were under trouble in terms of requests, but I didn't think they'd persist through today.


----------



## Brold (Oct 25, 2015)

biscuit said:


> They don't ship out orders with products that are out of stock until they restock them. You can ask them to send everything else, but then you would have to pay for shipping twice.



I think the ghost cube says in stock but once you actually open the page it says the cubes are unavailable.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 26, 2015)

Brold said:


> I think the ghost cube says in stock but once you actually open the page it says the cubes are unavailable.



Then they probably have just forgotten to update the page. It's' been out of stock for a while, and is not expected to be in stock for a while.

I'd just like to say, I'm not affiliated with the cubicle, so this is not a official statement or anything.


----------



## Brold (Oct 26, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Then they probably have just forgotten to update the page. It's' been out of stock for a while, and is not expected to be in stock for a while.
> 
> I'd just like to say, I'm not affiliated with the cubicle, so this is not a official statement or anything.



Yeah I know. Although the mefferts store sells some ghost cubes.


----------



## Baynkz (Oct 28, 2015)

I bought a cube a little bit ago (Shengshou 4x4 v5) but after I recieved it, I noticed that it didn't feel like. V5 at all. Turns out why sent me a v4. Where do I go to contact them, and if it is in just the contact section which one do I select in the type of inquiry Thanks!


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 28, 2015)

Baynkz said:


> I bought a cube a little bit ago (Shengshou 4x4 v5) but after I recieved it, I noticed that it didn't feel like. V5 at all. Turns out why sent me a v4. Where do I go to contact them, and if it is in just the contact section which one do I select in the type of inquiry Thanks!



[email protected] should be the place to contact them about the issue.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Oct 29, 2015)

Any way to get just the center sticker for the new Gans 356 caps or do you have to buy a whole set?


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 29, 2015)

sk8erman41 said:


> Any way to get just the center sticker for the new Gans 356 caps or do you have to buy a whole set?



A whole set, I asked for the stickers when I ordered the caps in the comments section of an order, but they aren't free


----------



## willtri4 (Oct 29, 2015)

Any idea when you'll have the Qiyi square-1?


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Oct 30, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Any idea when you'll have the Qiyi square-1?



+1000


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 30, 2015)

http://thecubicle.us/qiyi-square-p-5278.html

http://thecubicle.us/qiyi-skewb-p-5279.html


----------



## Tahrbo (Oct 30, 2015)

Any chance of a Halloween sale?


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tahrbo said:


> Any chance of a Halloween sale?



yeeeeeeeees
pleeeeeeeeease
Philllllllllllllllll


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 1, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> Any idea when you'll have the Qiyi square-1?



They just came in stock. Check them out on our home page or the Square-1/Skewb sections 

---

We are having a Halloween sale this weekend! Take 10% OFF our huge selection of cubing gear and accessories with promo code trickortreat, and you could also win 1 of 5 Cubicle Premium TangLongs!

Lube and sticker specials are also available during this sale.

There's just a few hours left for the sale -- for more details, see: http://thecubicle.us/halloween2015.php

Some new arrivals, including the QiYi Square-1 and Skewb! (They will also be available in stickerless very soon, you can pre-order them and we'll ship them as soon as they are in)


----------



## DELToS (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi, I was just wondering why the DaYan 2x2 is at the same price as awesome newer 3x3s? It's an old 2x2, shouldn't it be much cheaper than a really new 3x3 like the TangLong? Honestly, if the price doesn't drop, I'll just order it from amazon instead, with a price of $10.


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 5, 2015)

DELToS said:


> Hi, I was just wondering why the DaYan 2x2 is at the same price as awesome newer 3x3s? It's an old 2x2, shouldn't it be much cheaper than a really new 3x3 like the TangLong? Honestly, if the price doesn't drop, I'll just order it from amazon instead, with a price of $10.



lingpo can't pop, dayan can pop, lingo is cheaper, you should get the lingpo pls


----------



## DELToS (Nov 5, 2015)

Also, just a side note, I think prices should drop for cubes over time. For example the newer YuXin Lion 4x4 should be awesome for beginners, while the QJ pillowed 4x4, really old, not as good as modern speedcubes, so shouldn't the QJ be cheaper than the YuXin Lion?


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 5, 2015)

Just because a puzzle is worse doesn't necessarily mean it's cheaper to produce. And the cubicle is going to sell cubes at what they buy them for + x percent. There's not much they can reasonably do about the price.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 13, 2015)

are YJ megaminx cores available for separate purchase? I have two megaminx cores and both of them have stripped sides, I personally trust YJ/Moyu cores a lot more than Dayan ones.


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 13, 2015)

will the cubicle be stocking primary thunderclaps soon? http://www.ebay.com/itm/QiYi-3x3-3x...686338?hash=item5b1776cfc2:g:5O4AAOSwd0BV24Ul

I found this on ebay cause I really wanted a primary colored one, but on this it lists it as 'Ivory'


----------



## DTCuber (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello thecubicle.us,

Do you guys plan on carrying any of the FanXin products?

FanXin Speedcubing Timer: http://speedcubeshop.com/collection...s/fanxin-speedcubing-timer?variant=7726238405

FanXin Pyraminx: http://speedcubeshop.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/fanxin-pyraminx?variant=7726115653

FanXin 3x3, 4x4, 5x5: http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=364

Or the Yuxin Timer?

Yuxin Timer: http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=367

Sincerely,
DTCuber


----------



## DELToS (Nov 16, 2015)

I have a small issue, on November 12th I made an order with rush processing, it's still in "Processing". Is there any issue? also there's no "bump" option even though it's been 2 days


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 16, 2015)

In order comments, I put gans 356 v2 caps. Will my order have said caps?


----------



## biscuit (Nov 16, 2015)

2180161 said:


> In order comments, I put gans 356 v2 caps. Will my order have said caps?



Use the change order under "contact us"


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 16, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Use the change order under "contact us"



Well, i mean I bought a 356, and is says to just mention the caps in the order comments, which I did.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 16, 2015)

2180161 said:


> Well, i mean I bought a 356, and is says to just mention the caps in the order comments, which I did.



If it's a new one, then it should come with it. If you already bought one, and you are getting a different order, then that should be all. I may be wrong though as I'm not affiliated with TC


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi guys,
I already emailed you, but just a query, can you guys bring a spare Thunderclap for me at Manhasset Fall 2015? I don't have a debit card now and would like to know if I can buy 
it at the competition rather than just purchasing it.
-Thanks, Adam


----------



## turtwig (Nov 17, 2015)

Are the cubicle cubes just nicely setup cubes, or are there things that you do that a normal person couldn't?


----------



## biscuit (Nov 17, 2015)

turtwig said:


> Are the cubicle cubes just nicely setup cubes, or are there things that you do that a normal person couldn't?



From one of the cubicle premium descriptions 

"We can lube and sticker this puzzle according to your instructions, which can be specified on a special page during the checkout process (the page will appear only if you have custom cubes in your cart). If no instructions are provided, we will set up the cube as we normally do (shown in video), and we will sticker it with a full-bright set (except for Stickerless cubes, which do not have stickers). We will let you know if we have any questions about your instructions. "


----------



## mns112 (Nov 18, 2015)

Are the square 1 stickers qiyi compatible?
Also are the moyu skewb stickers OK for the qiyi


----------



## DELToS (Nov 18, 2015)

mns112 said:


> Are the square 1 stickers qiyi compatible?
> Also are the moyu skewb stickers OK for the qiyi



Use the MoYu Skewb stickers for the QiYi Skewb, and use the Square-1 55mm stickers for the QiYi square-1


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 18, 2015)

mns112 said:


> Are the square 1 stickers qiyi compatible?
> Also are the moyu skewb stickers OK for the qiyi



The square-1 stickers fit ok, but not great, and since it's the only option they're good enough.


----------



## NeilH (Nov 18, 2015)

Is there going to be a Black Friday sale?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 19, 2015)

NeilH said:


> Is there going to be a Black Friday sale?



I'd assume it'll be a Cyber Monday sale instead.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 19, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I'd assume it'll be a Cyber Monday sale instead.



Or a whole weekend sale.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 19, 2015)

Is it normal for an order to be 'preparing for shipment' for several days?


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 21, 2015)

What cubes are you guys going to be selling in Manhasset tomorrow?


----------



## JelloPlayz (Nov 21, 2015)

Is there gonna be a Black Friday or Cyber Monday sale?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 25, 2015)

I sent a contact submission about becoming a tester with no response. Can you please check it and respond? Thanks so much


----------



## Dark173615 (Nov 25, 2015)

Are the cubicle mats permanently out of stock?


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 27, 2015)

Dark173615 said:


> Are the cubicle mats permanently out of stock?



Nope, they'll be back in stock first week of December!



ReneFloresVlogs said:


> I sent a contact submission about becoming a tester with no response. Can you please check it and respond? Thanks so much



Sorry about that delay, we'll try to get back to you as soon as we can!

-----








The Black Friday/Cyber Monday sale has begun! Through the end of the Monday, take 10% OFF our entire selection of speedcubing gear and accessories with promo code BFRIDAY

We will also be offering a free sticker set with any purchase over $20, as well as a free 5cc Cubicle Silicone Lube with any Lubicle or other Cubicle Silicone lube purchase. Limit 1 of each offer per customer.

And we'll be giving a free MoYu-brand cube stand with every MoYu cube purchase! Limit 1 per customer, please write it in the order comments to redeem.

One lucky winner will win a complete set of Cubicle Premium 3x3s, 5 winners will win a newly-released Cubicle Thunderclap, and 20 winners will win a Cubicle Silicone Lube bundle!

Complete sale details: http://goo.gl/dk2UmT


----------



## biscuit (Nov 27, 2015)

If my Dad hasn't ordered my birthday order yet (assuming he does...) Then I will look forward to some new lube, as my traxxas just ran out.


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 27, 2015)

thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Nov 27, 2015)

Perfect. A sale happens after I place an order.


----------



## Aysha (Nov 27, 2015)

puzzl3add1ct said:


> Perfect. A sale happens after I place an order.



"If your order has not yet been shipped
If your order still hasn't been shipped out as of the start of the sale, we may permit your order to retroactively qualify for the sale offers if you send an email to [email protected]. Please be sure to include the order number in this email."

http://thecubicle.us/blackfriday2015.php


----------



## 2180161 (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't have a premium puzzle in my cart, yet I still have the option with it and I can't get rid of it.


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Nov 28, 2015)

Aysha said:


> "If your order has not yet been shipped
> If your order still hasn't been shipped out as of the start of the sale, we may permit your order to retroactively qualify for the sale offers if you send an email to [email protected]. Please be sure to include the order number in this email."
> 
> http://thecubicle.us/blackfriday2015.php



Thx. I emailed them already


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 28, 2015)

Out of curiosity, why are you no longer selling premium WeiLongs? Lack of interest?


----------



## biscuit (Nov 28, 2015)

Today I ordered $50 of cubes!... Only about ~$25 was from the cubicle, but still the biggest order I've made!


----------



## simoneRoy (Nov 28, 2015)

How can I get the moyu stand? What should I write?


----------



## biscuit (Nov 28, 2015)

simoneRoy said:


> How can I get the moyu stand? What should I write?



Write something like. "I would like the moyu stand" They will get the message


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 28, 2015)

On the Black Friday page it says EDT when it should be EST

Edit: btw EDT is GMT-4


----------



## rybaby (Nov 28, 2015)

Are there any plans to make the premium cube service available as an add-on (looks like $9 extra?) to any 3x3 cube purchase?


----------



## simoneRoy (Nov 29, 2015)

How long does it take for a package to arrive to Italy?


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 30, 2015)

Still no response ;(


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 1, 2015)

Have the prize draw winners been decided yet?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 3, 2015)

I ordered on Saturday with rush processing and it hasn't shipped
edit: Justin you are so specific! (it was order number 96348)


----------



## biscuit (Dec 3, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I ordered on Saturday with rush processing and it hasn't shipped
> edit: Justin you are so specific! (it was order number 96348)



Mine hasn't shipped either (also ordered on Saturday. Order #96215)


----------



## simoneRoy (Dec 4, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Mine hasn't shipped either (also ordered on Saturday. Order #96215)


I ordered Sunday and it hasn't shipped either. Order #96757...


----------



## mns112 (Dec 4, 2015)

I ordered on monday at about 10 pm EST but for some reason the order date is showing it as tuesday.

Help?

Also am I in the prize draw?
Order number:97852


----------



## dominugget (Dec 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Dec 5, 2015)

still haven't gotten an answer to my support submission about sponsorship even after resending inquiry


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 6, 2015)

Regarding orders that have not yet been shipped: We are currently experiencing some minor delays with order processing following the Black Friday / Cyber Monday sale, which tends to be a busier than normal time for many online retailers. The delay is more significant for orders that contain stickers due to the large number of customers who claimed the free sticker offer, but we are taking measures (and working overtime) to try to minimize the delays. We are catching up at a good pace and we estimate that processing will be back to normal by the end of the coming week.

If you are in a rush, we would recommend getting the Rush Processing option at checkout to help the order process faster. Please note that Rush Processing cannot be used to speed up premium cube orders or pre-orders that are not yet in stock.

Customers who have a time-sensitive order change request should use the Contact Us link and select "Order Change" for the reason. It will allow us to see the message and process the change promptly.

---

In other news... Rowe Hessler is about 8 hours into his 24-hour Rubik's Cube World Record solving attempt from 4PM EST Saturday to the same time... on Sunday! The current record is 5800 cubes solved in 24 hours. Watch him attempt this incredible feat via live stream here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxMYw7cOukQ


----------



## fshr (Dec 8, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Regarding orders that have not yet been shipped:...



You should be posting your notice on your website and on the other solving forums/communities. You're killing your rep by not addressing it publicly nor replying to individuals via email.


----------



## rybaby (Dec 8, 2015)

rybaby said:


> Are there any plans to make the premium cube service available as an add-on (looks like $9 extra?) to any 3x3 cube purchase?



bump

Seems like this wouldn't be hard to do


----------



## TriangleHR (Dec 9, 2015)

*TheCubicle.us down?*

Ok, so I ordered a birthday cube from TheCubicle.us It has been 1 week as of ordering the puzzle and I am confused as to why they haven't even shipped it yet can someone please respond and tell me why?


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 9, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Regarding orders that have not yet been shipped: We are currently experiencing some minor delays with order processing following the Black Friday / Cyber Monday sale, which tends to be a busier than normal time for many online retailers. The delay is more significant for orders that contain stickers due to the large number of customers who claimed the free sticker offer, but we are taking measures (and working overtime) to try to minimize the delays. We are catching up at a good pace and we estimate that processing will be back to normal by the end of the coming week.
> 
> If you are in a rush, we would recommend getting the Rush Processing option at checkout to help the order process faster. Please note that Rush Processing cannot be used to speed up premium cube orders or pre-orders that are not yet in stock.
> 
> ...





TriangleHR said:


> Ok, so I ordered a birthday cube from TheCubicle.us It has been 1 week as of ordering the puzzle and I am confused as to why they haven't even shipped it yet can someone please respond and tell me why?



It's three posts above you. Read the thread a little before you post.


----------



## NeilH (Dec 9, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> It's three posts above you. Read the thread a little before you post.



He had created an entirely new post and it was moved to this thread after, so don't be too critical.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 11, 2015)

a cool guy said:


> Regarding orders that have not yet been shipped: We are currently experiencing some minor delays with order processing following the Black Friday / Cyber Monday sale, which tends to be a busier than normal time for many online retailers. The delay is more significant for orders that contain stickers due to the large number of customers who claimed the free sticker offer, but we are taking measures (and working overtime) to try to minimize the delays. We are catching up at a good pace and we estimate that processing will be back to normal by the end of the coming week.



I ordered a Premium Cube right before Black Friday.

Never again.
Also, is the delay still there? Or am I just really really impatient? (and used to Amazon Prime?)


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 11, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I ordered a Premium Cube right before Black Friday.
> 
> Never again.
> Also, is the delay still there? Or am I just really really impatient? (and used to Amazon Prime?)



It takes time for them to set up your premium cube before they ship it...


----------



## biscuit (Dec 11, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I ordered a Premium Cube right before Black Friday.
> 
> Never again.
> Also, is the delay still there? Or am I just really really impatient? (and used to Amazon Prime?)



It's still there. It's not just because it's premium


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 11, 2015)

biscuit said:


> It's still there. It's not just because it's premium





joshsailscga said:


> It takes time for them to set up your premium cube before they ship it...



I know, it got here.
After a "while".
But I also ordered something else, so yeah


biscuit said:


> It's still there.


ooookay then problem solved


----------



## DELToS (Dec 11, 2015)

yeah, even though they have a lot of orders, I've been waiting for my order (it has only one set of stickers) since Nov. 26th :/


----------



## mns112 (Dec 11, 2015)

who won the premium giveaway


----------



## a cool guy (Dec 12, 2015)

Orders placed between 11/27 and 12/3 that have not yet been shipped may have been affected by a software error that has recently been patched. Please refer to this link for the full details on who was affected and how we are planning on addressing this problem: http://goo.gl/SX7UqF

Basically, the order bump feature broke down during the Black Friday sale due to the higher than normal volume and caused orders that were bumped too early to be left out from the shipping queue. The problem is fixed now and shouldn't be affecting any orders 12/5 or after. We will be tracking down all affected orders this weekend, and all affected orders will receive a free gift to compensate for the delay.

We are working hard on catching up on premium cube orders. Orders containing premium cubes are processed on a first-come, first-served basis.

Raffle winners will be announced by Monday on our website. Prize draw winners will also be contacted by one of our staff members via the email address that is on file on our site.


----------



## Xtremecubing (Dec 12, 2015)

What kind of gifts are people getting?


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Dec 13, 2015)

You guys should stock some kind of dissolving agent or something


----------



## biscuit (Dec 14, 2015)

On the site, it said that affected orders would be shipped by today. My order (Order #96215) still has not been shipped out. Is there an updated expected shipping date?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 14, 2015)

Ohhh, that explains it.  Oh well. Once my package gets here, I can practice Pyra again!


----------



## simoneRoy (Dec 14, 2015)

biscuit said:


> On the site, it said that affected orders would be shipped by today. My order (Order #96215) still has not been shipped out. Is there an updated expected shipping date?


Neither my order (Order #96757) has been shipped...


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 14, 2015)

biscuit said:


> On the site, it said that affected orders would be shipped by today. My order (Order #96215) still has not been shipped out. Is there an updated expected shipping date?



I think they meant they'll start to ship it out by 12/13. Shouldn't take much longer for it to arrive.
However, I didn't get an e-mail telling me the tracking code of the package, so yeah... basically it's late.
It's one day after 12/13, and my order still says "(Processing - Bumped)".


----------



## biscuit (Dec 14, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I think they meant they'll start to ship it out by 12/13. Shouldn't take much longer for it to arrive.
> However, I didn't get an e-mail telling me the tracking code of the package, so yeah... basically it's late.
> It's one day after 12/13, and my order still says "(Processing - Bumped)".



They said by yesterday. From the site.

"Please rest assured that the problem is being addressed with the expectation that the majority of affected orders will be out in the mail by this weekend (12/13)" 

You can read the whole statement here http://thecubicle.us/regarding-delays-orders-between-1127-a-14.html


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 14, 2015)

biscuit said:


> They said by yesterday. From the site.
> 
> "Please rest assured that the problem is being addressed with the expectation that the majority of affected orders will be out in the mail by this weekend (12/13)"
> 
> You can read the whole statement here http://thecubicle.us/regarding-delays-orders-between-1127-a-14.html



I know... I'm saying that they're late. I haven't gotten any sort of notification about my order (#98956) at all, and it's already one day after when they said it would be in the mail.


----------



## ColossalCubing (Dec 15, 2015)

My order says processing (#95852) still and the cubicle is saying most all orders were shipped out on 12/13 but the ones that weren't had things that are now out of stock. I checked all of the things I ordered and none of them were out of stock. But if there were things ordered that are out of stock now they said they will send them separate. I found this info at the cubicle, they added to their original post regarding orders placed from 11/27-12/4.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm getting impatient :/ Also none of the items I ordered are/were out of stock, so 
I am spoiled by Amazon Prime xD


----------



## hamfaceman (Dec 15, 2015)

What ever happened to the Premium Weilong?


----------



## ColossalCubing (Dec 15, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I'm getting impatient :/ Also none of the items I ordered are/were out of stock, so
> I am spoiled by Amazon Prime xD



Thats the same as me I am getting really really impatient especially because I got 1-3 day shipping. It's been a little longer than that... (14 days) and none of the things I ordered were or are out of stock. I don't buy my cubes from amazon though because some of the cubes are fake. Anyway good luck for your order!


----------



## simoneRoy (Dec 15, 2015)

I hope the gift is decent because it had to be a Christmas present and when it ships I'm probably going to have to wait other two weeks because I live in Europe...


----------



## DELToS (Dec 15, 2015)

A while ago I ordered a single 3x3 sticker set and it shipped in an envelope, but no tracking number? when will it arrive?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 17, 2015)

Is there going to be a Christmas sale? If so when does it start?


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 19, 2015)

Uh... guys? It's been two weeks since I placed my order, and one week since you said my order should be here after the delay. Wtf? I've also sent multiple e-mails and gotten no response. Wtf x2? Also, none of my items are or were out of stock. Wtf x3?


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 19, 2015)

Scince the colored TangPos aren't in yet would my order be sent out without it


----------



## Themagicman03 (Dec 19, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Uh... guys? It's been two weeks since I placed my order, and one week since you said my order should be here after the delay. Wtf? I've also sent multiple e-mails and gotten no response. Wtf x2? Also, none of my items are or were out of stock. Wtf x3?


I'm gonna have to one up that one. It's been 5 days since I made my order and it's still processing. It's only one item too. This has been the fourth time that you have shipped my order delayed. And one time i could have ordered 2 orders from China and order the second one on the day the first one came and it would have been faster. I said I would give you one more chance but this is just ridiculous. You even charge my credit card account days before you ship it out. I'm sorry, but i'm going to stick with other cubing stores because waiting weeks for a package to ship out is stupid. I know it's christmas time but customer service still should be better, and you shouldn't charge my bank account before you ship it out. My order is #103469 containing one Wittwo v1. If you could help me out I might be able to give you another chance.


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 19, 2015)

Themagicman03 said:


> I'm gonna have to one up that one. It's been 5 days since I made my order and it's still processing. It's only one item too. This has been the fourth time that you have shipped my order delayed. And one time i could have ordered 2 orders from China and order the second one on the day the first one came and it would have been faster. I said I would give you one more chance but this is just ridiculous. You even charge my credit card account days before you ship it out. I'm sorry, but i'm going to stick with other cubing stores because waiting weeks for a package to ship out is stupid. I know it's christmas time but customer service still should be better, and you shouldn't charge my bank account before you ship it out. My order is #103469 containing one Wittwo v1. If you could help me out I might be able to give you another chance.



Someone I know on instagram ordered 4 days ago from China. It got shipped the day later and it's already in Canada since yesterday. (took 3 days from china to canada) and he will get it this monday (since cp doesn't ship on saturday or sunday), so it's a 6 day shipping from china and 1 day processing time


----------



## Jason Nguyen (Dec 20, 2015)

I ordered an AoShi in Feb. and it came damaged (the corner was broken). I requested a replacement corner and extra parts (along with replacement stickers), and they still haven't arrived (the tracking just says the shipping details are created, meaning the package hasn't been dispatched). Any idea?


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 20, 2015)

Jason Nguyen said:


> I ordered an AoShi in Feb. and it came damaged (the corner was broken). I requested a replacement corner and extra parts (along with replacement stickers), and they still haven't arrived (the tracking just says the shipping details are created, meaning the package hasn't been dispatched). Any idea?



And people say that they have the best service? Why you didn't order from another store? wow..


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 20, 2015)

Jason Nguyen said:


> I ordered an AoShi in Feb. and it came damaged (the corner was broken). I requested a replacement corner and extra parts (along with replacement stickers), and they still haven't arrived (the tracking just says the shipping details are created, meaning the package hasn't been dispatched). Any idea?





Themagicman03 said:


> I'm gonna have to one up that one. It's been 5 days since I made my order and it's still processing. It's only one item too. This has been the fourth time that you have shipped my order delayed. And one time i could have ordered 2 orders from China and order the second one on the day the first one came and it would have been faster. I said I would give you one more chance but this is just ridiculous. You even charge my credit card account days before you ship it out. I'm sorry, but i'm going to stick with other cubing stores because waiting weeks for a package to ship out is stupid. I know it's christmas time but customer service still should be better, and you shouldn't charge my bank account before you ship it out. My order is #103469 containing one Wittwo v1. If you could help me out I might be able to give you another chance.





YouCubing said:


> Uh... guys? It's been two weeks since I placed my order, and one week since you said my order should be here after the delay. Wtf? I've also sent multiple e-mails and gotten no response. Wtf x2? Also, none of my items are or were out of stock. Wtf x3?





DELToS said:


> A while ago I ordered a single 3x3 sticker set and it shipped in an envelope, but no tracking number? when will it arrive?





simoneRoy said:


> I hope the gift is decent because it had to be a Christmas present and when it ships I'm probably going to have to wait other two weeks because I live in Europe...





ColossalCubing said:


> My order says processing (#95852) still and the cubicle is saying most all orders were shipped out on 12/13 but the ones that weren't had things that are now out of stock. I checked all of the things I ordered and none of them were out of stock. But if there were things ordered that are out of stock now they said they will send them separate. I found this info at the cubicle, they added to their original post regarding orders placed from 11/27-12/4.



Care to explain this Phil?


----------



## Bob (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you for sponsoring the Liberty Science Center Open 2015.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 21, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Care to explain this Phil?



geez you complain a lot


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 21, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> geez you complain a lot



geez I'm spoiled by Amazon



Bob said:


> Thank you for sponsoring the Liberty Science Center Open 2015.



TheCubicle.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 21, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> geez I'm spoiled by Amazon



^good response to a rude comment


----------



## Xtremecubing (Dec 21, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Uh... guys? It's been two weeks since I placed my order, and one week since you said my order should be here after the delay. Wtf? I've also sent multiple e-mails and gotten no response. Wtf x2? Also, none of my items are or were out of stock. Wtf x3?



I might have got lucky, my order was placed during the black friday sale, and was than shipped on the 13th, now it's finally across the border, so hopefully it's here by Thursday.


----------



## NeilH (Dec 21, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Care to explain this Phil?



you guys need to calm down. trashing theCubicle won't get anything done.


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 21, 2015)

Xtremecubing said:


> I might have got lucky, my order was placed during the black friday sale, and was than shipped on the 13th, now it's finally across the border, so hopefully it's here by Thursday.



You can yourself lucky? Ok we are December 21 now, you ordered it almost a month ago..


----------



## qwertycuber (Dec 22, 2015)

I made an order on the 19th, and I really hope it gets to me by the 24th.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 22, 2015)

from the order nnumbers in here they prob got like 5000 orders so calm down guys if they cant get em all out in a week


----------



## Themagicman03 (Dec 22, 2015)

WACWCA said:


> from the order nnumbers in here they prob got like 5000 orders so calm down guys if they cant get em all out in a week


Yeah, receiving 5000 orders and they still have time to sponsor a competition and hold Rowe's 24 hour world record attempt.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 22, 2015)

Themagicman03 said:


> Yeah, receiving 5000 orders and they still have time to sponsor a competition and hold Rowe's 24 hour world record attempt.



Oh my god, taking a day off is really just a terrible thing.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 22, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Oh my god, taking a day off is really just a terrible thing.



:O OMG BLASPHEMY CUBICLE WHAT HAVE YOU DONE
do you want the world to end? xD
btw my package has finished processing


----------



## Themagicman03 (Dec 22, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> Oh my god, taking a day off is really just a terrible thing.


It isn't a bad thing, It's just bad when you have 5000 orders waiting to be shipped and you take a day off.


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 22, 2015)

Themagicman03 said:


> It isn't a bad thing, It's just bad when you have 5000 orders waiting to be shipped and you take a day off.



They didn't. They had their staff working through the weekend while Rowe was doing the 24 hour GWR attempt.


----------



## simoneRoy (Dec 22, 2015)

They said that most delayed orders had to be shipped by yesterday... My order hasn't shipped yet. I can't believe it. [emoji19]


----------



## BoronTriiodide (Dec 23, 2015)

Order still not shipped and no option to "bump" it. Charged my card instantly though. Moreover it really leaves a bad taste in my mouth that they are now offering to send it by the 24th if I simply pay them more for both rush processing and expedited shipping. I shouldn't have to pay double to get my order *shipped* within a month when it only consists of a couple common items, no stickers, no premiums, no customs, and no out of stock items, especially considering it is advertised that it will be shipped in the ballpark of 3 days. Really frustrating first experience with Cubicle...


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 23, 2015)

simoneRoy said:


> They said that most delayed orders had to be shipped by yesterday... My order hasn't shipped yet. I can't believe it. [emoji19]



Why did you choose to order from them then? there's other US store to order from which are cheaper and ship faster


----------



## biscuit (Dec 23, 2015)

BoronTriiodide said:


> Order still not shipped and no option to "bump" it. Charged my card instantly though. Moreover it really leaves a bad taste in my mouth that they are now offering to send it by the 24th if I simply pay them more for both rush processing and expedited shipping. I shouldn't have to pay double to get my order *shipped* within a month when it only consists of a couple common items, no stickers, no premiums, no customs, and no out of stock items, especially considering it is advertised that it will be shipped in the ballpark of 3 days. Really frustrating first experience with Cubicle...



Try emailing them. It's possible it got lost in the shipping que issue and didn't get found.

EDIT: Oh, and also post the order number here.


----------



## BoronTriiodide (Dec 23, 2015)

They said that problem was resolved by the 5th, right? I placed the order on the 11th and didn't get a confirmation email, so I actually reordered a megamorphix from hknowstore before I was notified that my order was being processed like four days later and I checked my statement to see that I had indeed been charged. Very frustrating, but perhaps that part was my fault. I suppose I will send them an email, but they haven't been responsive from what I've heard. The order number is 104021.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Dec 23, 2015)

TheCubicle.us said:


> We regret that due to extreme demand during the days before Christmas, some orders have been delayed and may not arrive in time for Christmas. We are trying to facilitate as many customers as possible with the option to add last-minute shipping upgrades. If you need to change your shipping speed or change your order for any reason, please use Contact Us page and select "I need my order by 12/24". Customers in the USA who ordered for Christmas 12/16 or before (12/19 or before for Rush Processed orders) but did not receive their orders in time for Christmas are eligible for a 10% discount and a $5 gift card. If you need to cancel or return your order for any reason, please use Contact Us page and select "Order Cancellation".



He wrote: EXTREME demand
You guys write: Hurry up, I need it now.

All you guys are so selfish, you have no idea how hard it is to run a store with that many customers and that few employees.

BTW if you don't get it, he wrote; Customers in the USA who ordered for Christmas 12/16 or before (12/19 or before for Rush Processed orders) but did not receive their orders in time for Christmas are eligible for a 10% discount and a $5 gift card.

How generous of them.


----------



## qwertycuber (Dec 23, 2015)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> He wrote: EXTREME demand
> You guys write: Hurry up, I need it now.
> 
> All you guys are so selfish, you have no idea how hard it is to run a store with that many customers and that few employees.
> ...



Dang, I ordered in the 19th, with rush processing, but I'm in Canada.


----------



## simoneRoy (Dec 23, 2015)

qwertycuber said:


> Dang, I ordered in the 19th, with rush processing, but I'm in Canada.


I ordered the 29th of November... 

Inviato dal mio M-MP840M utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## BoronTriiodide (Dec 23, 2015)

Honestly the offer of paying them an additional $30 to receive my package within three weeks of ordering left a bad taste in my mouth. And beyond that, did they say "hey, by the way, your order will be processed in 3 weeks" when I purchased it? No, they advertised an estimate of three days, gave zero updates for the better part of the month, then gave a backhanded apology. At least let potential customers know that your website is currently undermaintained, understaffed, and unprepared for large volumes of orders before you take their money. I don't need it now, I need it within the same decade that I ordered it, considering they needed my money "now". When you offer a service and take someone's money, you enter into a contract to fulfill the service you offered; they aren't doing us a favor, they are selling us a product and getting paid hard-earned money for it. It isn't selfish to expect them to render service even mildly comparable to what was advertised. I don't really have the cash to pay them out the nose to get my Christmas gifts before Christmas now. I thought ordering almost a month in advance would take care of that. Yeah, how generous of them to give me five lousy dollars. Maybe I can go by a QiYi sail and get it delivered by 2017. You'd be frustrated too if the gifts you bought for others well in advance simply weren't shipped with almost zero heads-up and only an offer to take more money, but instead you insult people who've just been ripped off because they aren't thankful for it?


----------



## Penspinner (Dec 23, 2015)

I totally agree with you, BoronTriiodide. My order #104952 still has not shipped yet.


----------



## 2180161 (Dec 23, 2015)

BoronTriiodide said:


> Honestly the offer of paying them an additional $30 to receive my package within three weeks of ordering left a bad taste in my mouth. And beyond that, did they say "hey, by the way, your order will be processed in 3 weeks" when I purchased it? No, they advertised *an estimate of three days*, gave zero updates for the better part of the month, then gave a backhanded apology. At least let potential customers know that your website is currently undermaintained, understaffed, and unprepared for large volumes of orders before you take their money. I don't need it now, I need it within the same decade that I ordered it, considering they needed my money "now". When you offer a service and take someone's money, you enter into a contract to fulfill the service you offered; they aren't doing us a favor, they are selling us a product and getting paid hard-earned money for it. It isn't selfish to expect them to render service even mildly comparable to what was advertised. I don't really have the cash to pay them out the nose to get my Christmas gifts before Christmas now. I thought ordering almost a month in advance would take care of that. Yeah, how generous of them to give me five lousy dollars. Maybe I can go by a QiYi sail and get it delivered by 2017. You'd be frustrated too if the gifts you bought for others well in advance simply weren't shipped with almost zero heads-up and only an offer to take more money, but instead you insult people who've just been ripped off because they aren't thankful for it?


*cough* estimate *cough*


----------



## Dadd (Dec 23, 2015)

I ordered on the 30th of November. Then I ordered another order on the 12th of December. It took until The 19th for the order to get a shipping label and thank god (and Jesus, because it's his birthday) that those orders arrived before Christmas.


----------



## simoneRoy (Dec 23, 2015)

Mine had to be for Christmas... (#96757) it hasn't shipped but they are thinking about shipping other orders before Christmas... 

Inviato dal mio M-MP840M utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## BoronTriiodide (Dec 23, 2015)

Yeah. And a month is not even within any conceivable definition of "estimate". It is literally an order of magnitude away.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 23, 2015)

In lieu of these negative posts, I have been ordering from them for 2 years now, from a different country, and my orders have NEVER taken more than two weeks. 

I have made a mistake on a order once with stickers and they sent me the correct order for free; at their expense. (They did say it was a one time thing.)

I made a return once and it barely took 2 weeks to get to the USA and back to my house.

They have always answered me at an appropriate speed based on how busy they were. (One time it took a week to get back to me but that was during a sale weekend.)

I have made complex orders with stickers and everything and they have NEVER made a mistake on my orders. (Orders as large as 70 items)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I can appreciate that you guys paid for a product and didn't get it as you expected. Mistakes can happen. TheCubicle.us may encounter issues as the one they did with their site and it doesn't happen often.

They also had a MASSIVE in flux of orders during a sale weekend where they were volunteering their extra time to help a fellow cuber attempt a WR. As cubers, you should be totally understanding, encouraging, and supportive to TheCubicle.us for volunteering for something like this.

Not to mention TheCubicle.us sponsors more cubers and cubing events then any other store I know of. Which has helped to make cubing and the cubing community what it is today.

Don't you think you can get over or be a little more understanding about one bad order? Get over having to wait a bit longer once, one time? 
I know I am going to if I ever have the same issue in the future because TheCubicle.us is an amazing store. For all the great service they provide, I will be understanding if they make the odd mistake.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 23, 2015)

BoronTriiodide said:


> Honestly the offer of paying them an additional $30 to receive my package within three weeks of ordering left a bad taste in my mouth. And beyond that, did they say "hey, by the way, your order will be processed in 3 weeks" when I purchased it? No, they advertised an estimate of three days, gave zero updates for the better part of the month, then gave a backhanded apology. At least let potential customers know that your website is currently undermaintained, understaffed, and unprepared for large volumes of orders before you take their money. I don't need it now, I need it within the same decade that I ordered it, considering they needed my money "now". When you offer a service and take someone's money, you enter into a contract to fulfill the service you offered; they aren't doing us a favor, they are selling us a product and getting paid hard-earned money for it. It isn't selfish to expect them to render service even mildly comparable to what was advertised. I don't really have the cash to pay them out the nose to get my Christmas gifts before Christmas now. I thought ordering almost a month in advance would take care of that. Yeah, how generous of them to give me five lousy dollars. Maybe I can go by a QiYi sail and get it delivered by 2017. You'd be frustrated too if the gifts you bought for others well in advance simply weren't shipped with almost zero heads-up and only an offer to take more money, but instead you insult people who've just been ripped off because they aren't thankful for it?



Contact them again, and Tell them to send it to you now or ask for a refund. (I haven't had my orders delayed this long from the cubicle before so I may not be the best help)
(also TBH C4S has better shipping anyway)


----------



## Popo4123 (Dec 23, 2015)

C4S is a good choice when purchasing puzzles, but they just don't have a good variety, they also don't have more than 1 set of stickers, which is one of the main reasons why i have stopped buying from them, and have started to buy from thecubicle


----------



## Abo (Dec 24, 2015)

Seeing all of this negative stuff frustrates me, I've ordered a handful of things from them, every single time it has been fine, with about half being during their monthly ish sale. They are the best cube shop, especially for this time of year due to the awesome and easy layout of things. They were behind from a system error, they did as much as they could from that back up, but while being swarmed by all the moms rushing to get their kids a gift for Christmas. It is noted that processing is expected to be slower in times of high demand, and if you don't think Black Friday through New Years isn't in that time frame, you are crazy. The amount of orders they have been having to rush out must've been insane people, and getting angry at them accomplishes quite little. There are my thoughts on all this rambling.


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 24, 2015)

Abo said:


> Seeing all of this negative stuff frustrates me, I've ordered a handful of things from them, every single time it has been fine, with about half being during their monthly ish sale. They are the best cube shop, especially for this time of year due to the awesome and easy layout of things. They were behind from a system error, they did as much as they could from that back up, but while being swarmed by all the moms rushing to get their kids a gift for Christmas. It is noted that processing is expected to be slower in times of high demand, and if you don't think Black Friday through New Years isn't in that time frame, you are crazy. The amount of orders they have been having to rush out must've been insane people, and getting angry at them accomplishes quite little. There are my thoughts on all this rambling.



I ordered from China and got my order within 8 days including processing time, there's no sale because china sells everything cheaper and has faster shipping to Canada (excluding stickers) (Because my friend is in Canada, so I ordered a gift for him, I am in the US)

And why would you wait 20 days processing time + the shipping time (while the products hasn't even been shipped yet)


----------



## Abo (Dec 24, 2015)

nightcuber said:


> I ordered from China and got my order within 8 days including processing time, there's no sale because china sells everything cheaper and has faster shipping to Canada (excluding stickers) (Because my friend is in Canada, so I ordered a gift for him, I am in the US)
> 
> And why would you wait 20 days processing time + the shipping time (while the products hasn't even been shipped yet)



This is the first time I've ever heard about any delay like this, normally, with all the basic ordering, it takes 4 days, non sale, and a week or so to arrive if they have a lot of orders to work on getting out during a sale, for across the US. This is partially due to the newer addition of premium cubes, I'm sure, which slow the processing down on any order of those, knowing it takes me 15 minutes to set a cube up. 

Long story short, normally an order from them, including shipping, takes between half a week and week. Right now just has to be crazy for them.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 24, 2015)

I ordered a Christmas gift, with an estimated 1-3 days shipping (this was December 17th, I think) and it shipper (not arrived) on Dec. 20, right at the last minute. gj for getting it on time  but then USPS sucked and decided to an estimated delivery date of Dec. 26. :/


----------



## DELToS (Dec 25, 2015)

I made a (small-ish) order on Dec. 15 with Rush Processing, and its still Processing? Really? I'm disappointed. Also, why isn't there a "Bump" button, it's been almost 10 days...


----------



## qwertycuber (Dec 25, 2015)

My order didn't deliver today. Guess I'll have to wait until monday.


----------



## simoneRoy (Dec 26, 2015)

Omg my order shipped! 

Inviato dal mio M-MP840M utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## latticeman (Dec 28, 2015)

My order #105724 is supposedly preparing for shipment, as it has been for a week... I hope this all gets sorted out soon.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 28, 2015)

My Mom made an order on December 4 and it just shipped today. I'm happy it's getting here and I know it's been really difficult for you guys, but I'm disappointed.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 29, 2015)

We ordered the 8th, still processing


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 29, 2015)

I think TheCubicle has been going through some strain lately, what with Black Friday and Christmas, but like wow that's a lot of orders late. But you can really only deal with so many orders at once, and considering they're the biggest cubing store out there, you've gotta give them a break. My order came in time for Christmas just by paying for faster shipping, and it shipped within 3 days and USPS delivered it in a few more. So yeah. On the other hand, I ordered a package on the 3rd and then the thing happened. So I waited for December 13th, and it didn't ship. Welp. It shipped one week after that, and it's at my home now. And I'm not even there.

So yeah, both sides of the story in one post.
Done.


----------



## Jaredscubes (Dec 29, 2015)

I have only had bad experiences with thecubicle in the past. I mean I get it's christmas but come on, it's only some god damned plastic you gotta put in a box and bring to the post office. I hate thecubicle so much, they have started completely ignoring me and my emails regarding my Christmas packages. I feel as though they don't care about their customers at all. I always order from Cubedepot, honestly I don't get why people choose thecubicle over it. Cubedepot has cheaper prices on everything and they always ship out my orders in a day, even holidays. Plus they're out of New York too.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 29, 2015)

Jaredscubes said:


> Plus they're out of New York too.



I don't see how this changes anything.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 29, 2015)

They've had to ship around 12 thousand orders in the past month. That's 400 per day, which would be one every 210 seconds, if they worked with absolutely zero breaks. There is no reasonable way they could work for more than half that time. That makes it one per 105 seconds, and even then that would be over twice as much work as the standard 40hr/week. At that rate, they would have to 6 packages sent out in a period of 5 minutes. Give them a break, guys. This was easily the most business they've had ever.


----------



## Jaredscubes (Dec 29, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> That's 400 per day, which would be one every 210 seconds, if they worked with absolutely zero breaks.



Those numbers would be completely true, if there was one guy filling the orders. There's obviously more than one worker packaging cubes. And if there isn't, well that's the whole problem isn't it? Here's a novel idea for thecubicle - HIRE MORE PEOPLE.


----------



## Jaredscubes (Dec 29, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I don't see how this changes anything.



If they're both out of the same state, then the shipping time is going to be the same.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 29, 2015)

Mine finally says shipped . IDK why it doesnt say partially shipped though because the blue tangpo is pre order still


----------



## qwertycuber (Dec 29, 2015)

I thought my order was going to get delivered today, but in Ottawa, there was like 30cm of snow, and the delivery truck didn't make it.


----------



## latticeman (Dec 30, 2015)

Does anyone else have the "Preparing for Shipment" message? Mine has been like that for well over a week now; most of the ones I have seen are just processing. Is there anything I can do about this?


----------



## Jaredscubes (Dec 31, 2015)

latticeman said:


> Does anyone else have the "Preparing for Shipment" message? Mine has been like that for well over a week now; most of the ones I have seen are just processing. Is there anything I can do about this?



I've got that too, but only for a few days so far.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 31, 2015)

will you all have a new years sale? I'm planing on making an order sometime within the next few days.


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 31, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> They've had to ship around 12 thousand orders in the past month. That's 400 per day, which would be one every 210 seconds, if they worked with absolutely zero breaks. There is no reasonable way they could work for more than half that time. That makes it one per 105 seconds, and even then that would be over twice as much work as the standard 40hr/week. At that rate, they would have to 6 packages sent out in a period of 5 minutes. Give them a break, guys. This was easily the most business they've had ever.




I don't think they have like 24000 cubes considering every order has at least 2 cubes


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 31, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> will you all have a new years sale? I'm planing on making an order sometime within the next few days.



probably not. they didn't have a christmas sale so why would they have new years sale.


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 31, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> probably not. they didn't have a christmas sale so why would they have new years sale.



In 2014 and 2015 they didn't do a Christmas sale and they did a New Years sale. -- Also, you would probably wait at least 2 weeks before your order is shipped. So think before ordering


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 31, 2015)

nightcuber said:


> In 2014 and 2015 they didn't do a Christmas sale and they did a New Years sale. -- Also, you would probably wait at least 2 weeks before your order is shipped. So think before ordering



Yeah, I'm going to wait until late January until I order from TheCubicle again.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 31, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Yeah, I'm going to wait until late January until I order from TheCubicle again.



well if they have a sale for my birthday you will be in luck


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 31, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> well if they have a sale for my birthday you will be in luck



Quite the contrary, I'll have to wait until February. I won't order while there's a sale, they'll just get backed up again.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 31, 2015)

Michael Womack said:


> will you all have a new years sale? I'm planing on making an order sometime within the next few days.



Oh boy, I can't wait to see the Cubicle getting thousands more orders due to the sale, causing even more (understandable) delays, causing another flood of people who don't understand logistics complaining that their order didn't come on time and dubbing the Cubicle as "The worst Cube shop evar!!".


----------



## Themagicman03 (Dec 31, 2015)

Well anyway thanks for shipping my order out. With me living in New York I should be able to get it by Saturday. And I'm not too mad any more because you gave me 5 extra bucks and a discount so i can get a dayan 2x2 upgraded from a Wittwo, so I can't be too mad.


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 31, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Oh boy, I can't wait to see the Cubicle getting thousands more orders due to the sale, causing even more (understandable) delays, causing another flood of people who don't understand logistics complaining that their order didn't come on time and dubbing the Cubicle as "The worst Cube shop evar!!".



For the price they do. (at least)


----------



## TwistAL (Dec 31, 2015)

nightcuber said:


> For the price they do. (at least)



yeah, i always seem to find a better price when ordering. i mean Thecubicle.us is a good store but the prices are too expensive


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 31, 2015)

Just came  but it literally came as I'm leaving for track practice


----------



## Dadd (Jan 1, 2016)

My order arrived on the 26th and I ordered it on Nov. 30.
I contacted them like 3 times about a gift card and discount but no responses..


----------



## nightcuber (Jan 1, 2016)

Dadd said:


> My order arrived on the 26th and I ordered it on Nov. 30.
> I contacted them like 3 times about a gift card and discount but no responses..



I don't understand why people say that they have the best customer service, I contacted them last week for a question and still no response?!?!
1. Cubes are more expensive
2. Worst US Cube store customer service
(Please someone explain to me: Why do you think thecubicle are the best, because I really don't understand)


----------



## 2180161 (Jan 1, 2016)

ONCE AGAIN TO ALL OF THE PEOPLE WHINING!!!!!!!!!!:

THEY ARE* BACKED UP ON ORDERS, IT WILL HAPPEN, ESPECIALLY DURING A SALE. IF YOUR ORDER DIDN'T COME IN TIME FOR A HOLIDAY, SO BE IT. IF YOU READ THE MESSAGE ON THEIR WEBSITE ABOUT ORDERS BEING BACKED UP, AND THAT THEY COULDN'T GET ALL OF THEM SHIPPED OUT IN TIME. STOP WHINING. YOU AREN'T THE ONLY PERSON ON THE PLANET. THE WORLD *DOES NOT* REVOLVE AROUND YOU. THERE ARE ORDERS OTHER THAN YOURS.

*maybe not anymore I don't know


----------



## Jaredscubes (Jan 1, 2016)

nightcuber said:


> I don't understand why people say that they have the best customer service, I contacted them last week for a question and still no response?!?!
> 1. Cubes are more expensive
> 2. Worst US Cube store customer service
> (Please someone explain to me: Why do you think thecubicle are the best, because I really don't understand)



THANK GOD SOMEBODY AGREES WITH ME. I have had bad experiences with thecubicle at competitions and I've had even worse experiences online.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 1, 2016)

2180161 said:


> ONCE AGAIN TO ALL OF THE PEOPLE WHINING!!!!!!!!!!:
> 
> THEY ARE* BACKED UP ON ORDERS, IT WILL HAPPEN, ESPECIALLY DURING A SALE. IF YOUR ORDER DIDN'T COME IN TIME FOR A HOLIDAY, SO BE IT. IF YOU READ THE MESSAGE ON THEIR WEBSITE ABOUT ORDERS BEING BACKED UP, AND THAT THEY COULDN'T GET ALL OF THEM SHIPPED OUT IN TIME. STOP WHINING. YOU AREN'T THE ONLY PERSON ON THE PLANET. THE WORLD *DOES NOT* REVOLVE AROUND YOU. THERE ARE ORDERS OTHER THAN YOURS.
> 
> *maybe not anymore I don't know



I asked them on their facebook page and they still have a 3-5 day backup on orders, it sounds like they pretty severely understaffed and apparently their facility is too small. They're definitely trying to get the orders out but they're having a hard time so it's not a problem of not caring like some people are implying.


----------



## TacoKitty (Jan 1, 2016)

I emailed them just asking for an update but didn't get a response. Is it 3-5 days delay for all the orders ?


----------



## nightcuber (Jan 1, 2016)

TacoKitty said:


> I emailed them just asking for an update but didn't get a response. Is it 3-5 days delay for all the orders ?



They said they are trying to respond to all emails, I contacted them 10 days ago, you contact them, someone did too, and no response. They added new products on their website, without even having the product. They just want the money and keep them, they don't fu***** care about anything else. There's no reason to order from this store. We pay more + 20 days processing time, when we can get it cheaper + 6 days shipping from China + 2 days processing time.

Now they are giving away free .25$ cube stand, when we can get our cubes cheaper instead and buy stands separately (without their logo), we actually only lose everything we have with this store

*Idk WHY people keep saying they have the best customer service. Like wtf?*


----------



## biscuit (Jan 1, 2016)

nightcuber said:


> They said they are trying to respond to all emails, I contacted them 10 days ago, you contact them, someone did too, and no response. They added new products on their website, without even having the product. They just want the money and keep them, they don't fu***** care about anything else. There's no reason to order from this store. We pay more + 20 days processing time, when we can get it cheaper + 6 days shipping from China + 2 days processing time.
> 
> Now they are giving away free .25$ cube stand, when we can get our cubes cheaper instead and buy stands separately (without their logo), we actually only lose everything we have with this store
> 
> *Idk WHY people keep saying they have the best customer service. Like wtf?*



Have you read ANY of the posts defending thecubicle? No? How about I go over it for you.

"They said they are trying to respond to all emails, I contacted them 10 days ago, you contact them, someone did too, and no response."

*sigh* along with a lot of orders, comes a lot of emails. People changing orders, sponsorship for comp request, people doing exactly what you are. I ordered during the sale, I emailed them and they responded. It took a week+, but they responded. Plus, time they spend emailing, they aren't fulfilling orders. And they said they are TRYING!

"They added new products on their website, without even having the product"

What? Yes they are adding new products... Other people put products up for pre-order to if that's what you are talking about.

"They just want the money and keep them, they don't fu***** care about anything else."

Are you accusing them of not sending products? Because no. That's not how you get a good reputation. I've ordered from them 4 times, and I've been happy with the order all of those times. This last one I was a little impatient like everyone else, but they really did try their best. They provided a free cube which is now my main (thunderclap)

"There's no reason to order from this store. We pay more + 20 days processing time, when we can get it cheaper + 6 days shipping from China + 2 days processing time."

If you had read ANY of the other posts made y people that have ordered from them before, you'd no that this is by far the exception, not the rule. With normal levels of orders, you receive your order in a max of a week in the US barring any anomalies and assuming everything you order is in stock.

"Now they are giving away free .25$ cube stand, when we can get our cubes cheaper instead and buy stands separately (without their logo), we actually only lose everything we have with this store"

Oh no! It has their logo on it! if you don't want it, don;t request it! That last sentence their is just utter crap.

"Idk WHY people keep saying they have the best customer service. Like wtf?"

This ones really easy. Because they do


----------



## TacoKitty (Jan 2, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Have you read ANY of the posts defending thecubicle? No? How about I go over it for you.
> 
> "They said they are trying to respond to all emails, I contacted them 10 days ago, you contact them, someone did too, and no response."
> 
> ...



I've never had a problem with the customer service and if you've ever ordered from lightake before you'd appreciate the cubicle. I only made a forum profile in hopes of getting some updates but everyone seems to be upset.


----------



## nightcuber (Jan 2, 2016)

TacoKitty said:


> I've never had a problem with the customer service and if you've ever ordered from lightake before you'd appreciate the cubicle. I only made a forum profile in hopes of getting some updates but everyone seems to be upset.



I contacted them 10-11 DAYS AGO, and around 3 times!!! They didn't respond to my email! What am I suppose to say to get a good customer service? It's not even a customer service, since they didn't even fu***** responded me, it's 1 simple question


----------



## biscuit (Jan 2, 2016)

nightcuber said:


> I contacted them 10-11 DAYS AGO, and around 3 times!!! They didn't respond to my email! What am I suppose to say to get a good customer service? It's not even a customer service, since they didn't even fu***** responded me, it's 1 simple question



Because they are still really busy! They are answering other emails, fulfilling a lot of orders, and *gasp* taking small breaks to be with their family and friends on the holidays.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jan 2, 2016)

nightcuber said:


> I contacted them 10-11 DAYS AGO, and around 3 times!!! They didn't respond to my email! What am I suppose to say to get a good customer service? It's not even a customer service, since they didn't even fu***** responded me, it's 1 simple question



They have lives too. Don't say you works 24/7.


----------



## slinky773 (Jan 2, 2016)

nightcuber said:


> I contacted them 10-11 DAYS AGO, and around 3 times!!! They didn't respond to my email! What am I suppose to say to get a good customer service? It's not even a customer service, since they didn't even fu***** responded me, it's 1 simple question



Just calm down, buddy. This is what happens when businesses are swamped, generally, so you'll have to wait a bit for your cube. It'll come around, though, don't worry about it, and if no reply comes even a while after the big order emergency has blown out, clearly they missed your email and just don't know you sent it, so send another email after the fact and they'll be sure to fix you up.

Now, I kind of disagree with the notion that we can just dismiss the complaints by saying that "they're busy," or that "they have lives." The people complaining in the thread are certainly being over the top, but their complaints are valid; their orders and issues aren't being addressed, so they're upset, and it's not unreasonable. I think thecubicle should consider seriously overhauling their order system and increasing amount of employees so that this sort of thing doesn't happen in the future. From the statement they made, I'm sure they are going to do this, and I have full faith their customer service will redeem themselves in the future; Phil and James know what's up, and know what they're doing.

But yeah, everybody relax, you'll get your cubes. I was considering ordering a TangLong and a Cong's Design MeiYing, along with some lube, but I'll wait until later in the month, now that I know about all this commotion, for sure.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 3, 2016)

^I agree. I ordered from them recently and although I understand that they are backed up, consumers have every right to be pissed and to complain. I'm frustrated as well. I get that this isn't a result of them not caring but that doesn't mean that the delays customers are experiencing should be considered acceptable. 

That being said, I think the fact that they are taking responsibility for this is fantastic. I think we've all seen businesses vaguely promise to be better next time as they quietly brush off the complaints they're getting. I appreciate that the cubicle is being transparent about what is wrong and how they're going to fix it.


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 4, 2016)

Johnny said:


> ^I agree. I ordered from them recently and although I understand that they are backed up, consumers have every right to be pissed and to complain. I'm frustrated as well. I get that this isn't a result of them not caring but that doesn't mean that the delays customers are experiencing should be considered acceptable.
> 
> That being said, I think the fact that they are taking responsibility for this is fantastic. I think we've all seen businesses vaguely promise to be better next time as they quietly brush off the complaints they're getting. I appreciate that the cubicle is being transparent about what is wrong and how they're going to fix it.


Doesn't seem like anyone can keep you down.
^^^^^^ this. I completely agree.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jan 4, 2016)

Johnny said:


> ^I agree. I ordered from them recently and although I understand that they are backed up, consumers have every right to be pissed and to complain. I'm frustrated as well. I get that this isn't a result of them not caring but that doesn't mean that the delays customers are experiencing should be considered acceptable.
> 
> That being said, I think the fact that they are taking responsibility for this is fantastic. I think we've all seen businesses vaguely promise to be better next time as they quietly brush off the complaints they're getting. I appreciate that the cubicle is being transparent about what is wrong and how they're going to fix it.



IMO couldn't be said better.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 10, 2016)

If I make an order that includes premium cubes with rush processing, do you think the processing will really go any faster? Or will it take the same amount of time as regular processing because the premium cubes can take up to a week to prepare?


----------



## Aysha (Jan 10, 2016)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> If I make an order that includes premium cubes with rush processing, do you think the processing will really go any faster? Or will it take the same amount of time as regular processing because the premium cubes can take up to a week to prepare?



I don't think rush processing applies to premium cubes. This is what it says on the premium cube's product page:

"Since Cubicle Premium 3x3s are produced on demand, please be advised that Rush Processing cannot be reliably used to speed up orders containing Premium 3x3s."


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 10, 2016)

Aysha said:


> I don't think rush processing applies to premium cubes. This is what it says on the premium cube's product page:
> 
> "Since Cubicle Premium 3x3s are produced on demand, please be advised that Rush Processing cannot be reliably used to speed up orders containing Premium 3x3s."



Darn, I was looking for something like that on the website and I erroneously missed it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nameless (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi. The Thunderclap is currently my main and I was thinking about buying the three versions (black, white and stickerless) in Premium but I just noticed the white one isn't available. Is there a technical reason or is it just an oversight ? I'm curious about that.


----------



## Berd (Jan 24, 2016)

What in the world...


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 24, 2016)

Something strange happened 
My dad ordered a package on Jan 4, and I ordered one on Jan 10. I had free expedited shipping and he paid for rush processing. My package has already shipped and is expected to arrive tomorrow, and his has been "Preparing for Shipment" for about a week now.
It seems TheCubicle is quite the all-or-none cube store. :/


----------



## biscuit (Jan 24, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> Something strange happened
> My dad ordered a package on Jan 4, and I ordered one on Jan 10. I had free expedited shipping and he paid for rush processing. My package has already shipped and is expected to arrive tomorrow, and his has been "Preparing for Shipment" for about a week now.
> It seems TheCubicle is quite the all-or-none cube store. :/



Does the order your Dad made have anything out of stock, a premium cube, or anything else that might create a delay?


----------



## sqAree (Jan 25, 2016)

So, does the GuoGuan YueXiao come with the old Moyu shades or the one used for the AoLong GT?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 25, 2016)

Old MoYu!


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 25, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Does the order your Dad made have anything out of stock, a premium cube, or anything else that might create a delay?



noooope
turns out he also got expedited shipping :L


----------



## Thecuber1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Order: 117428
Hey Cubicle, on Sunday I ordered a couple puzzles with Rush Processing and expedited shipping. The order has been on preparing for shipment since Monday morning. Could I get an update please? Thanks.


----------



## Dadd (Jan 27, 2016)

Thecuber1 said:


> Order: 117428
> Hey Cubicle, on Sunday I ordered a couple puzzles with Rush Processing and expedited shipping. The order has been on preparing for shipment since Monday morning. Could I get an update please? Thanks.



if you have questions, send them a message on the website. If it has rush processing, it should ship out by tomorrow.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 27, 2016)

Thecuber1 said:


> Order: 117428
> Hey Cubicle, on Sunday I ordered a couple puzzles with Rush Processing and expedited shipping. The order has been on preparing for shipment since Monday morning. Could I get an update please? Thanks.



I made an order around 10 days ago (Jan 16th) with rush processing, and it still hasn't shipped yet. I wonder if there's something wrong going on at the Cubicle at the moment?


----------



## irtjames14 (Feb 4, 2016)

Tyler, have you heard back from them yet?

I made an order almost a week ago now and still hasn't shipped. I emailed them almost 2 days ago, but yet to hear a response..

Anyone else having trouble communicating with the Cubicle or their orders not shipping? It's not like them to be out of touch..


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 4, 2016)

irtjames14 said:


> Tyler, have you heard back from them yet?



Yeah, a couple of days after I posted that, the package shipped out, and I got it yesterday (Tuesday). Was fine in the end, but I was a bit disapointed that It didn't come in time for the comp I went to this weekend. If it had taken longer than two weeks to be fully shipped, then I'd have asked the Cubicle if they could refund the extra little fee for "rush processing" I paid, but as it stands, I'm not upset enough to put in the effort.


----------



## Abo (Feb 4, 2016)

As it sounds like everyone is saying, and I experienced, they must've had something occur during January, wether it was just just not a full December recovery and then people re ordering everything with gift cards, or something else, like them finding a bigger location. Hopefully all is better with them soon if not already!


----------



## willfcc (Feb 4, 2016)

Shengshou Gigaminx and some stickers ordered 26 Jan, delivered 1 Feb. 


Will


----------



## irtjames14 (Feb 6, 2016)

I see, well glad to hear people are still receiving orders. But it'd be nice if they respond to our emails..


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 6, 2016)

I made an order in January that took a while to ship and deliver. I emailed them in that time and they responded that they are still backlogged from the heavy order traffic in December. They said that they were almost caught up, but it appears that people might still be having issues. 
I'm just saying that you all have unfortunately placed your orders at the tail end of a very busy time for the Cubicle and that they are doing their best to recover. Just be patient and understand that they are doing their best because they are aware of their responsibility to keep their customers happy in order to continue business with them in the future.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 6, 2016)

To be honest, I'm not really upset about all the delays that have been happening, at least not to the extent some people on here are. I am disapointed, though, that the Cubicle doesn't really make it known to people that things are/ will be going slow- at least not until buildup reaches critical mass and they have to announce it just to apologise for it (see: Christmas). I'm sure I, among other people, would better appreciate it if they were more transparent about these kind of things.


----------



## aie (Feb 12, 2016)

I highly recommend impatient people (like me) to take advantage of their rush processing option. It's definitely worth it for the small extra charge. Can't wait to get my order!


----------



## Lrod (Feb 12, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> To be honest, I'm not really upset about all the delays that have been happening, at least not to the extent some people on here are. I am disapointed, though, that the Cubicle doesn't really make it known to people that things are/ will be going slow- at least not until buildup reaches critical mass and they have to announce it just to apologise for it (see: Christmas). I'm sure I, among other people, would better appreciate it if they were more transparent about these kind of things.



Agree 100% about transparency. They also should not be charging credit cards if that item is not going to ship any time soon. Been two weeks and ordered is still processing. Freaking ridiculous.


----------



## irtjames14 (Feb 13, 2016)

so i placed my order on jan 28th, and it finally shipped out on feb 11th, should be arriving to me on the 16th.. i guess they really must have been busy and working hard in catching up..


----------



## ryuusei86 (Feb 14, 2016)

Just to add another data point, I placed an order 2/5 without rush shipping. It was shipped 2/9 and arrived today. I'm actually surprised since this order was almost all stickers and contained no puzzles, which I would have thought would have increased the time until shipment (having to pick out all those sticker sheets individually and so on). It may also be that shipping a narrow envelope takes less transit time than a box or bulkier package. But I'm just guessing.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 14, 2016)

ryuusei86 said:


> Just to add another data point, I placed an order 2/5 without rush shipping. It was shipped 2/9 and arrived today. I'm actually surprised since this order was almost all stickers and contained no puzzles, which I would have thought would have increased the time until shipment (having to pick out all those sticker sheets individually and so on). It may also be that shipping a narrow envelope takes less transit time than a box or bulkier package. But I'm just guessing.



It's probably because there's an employee who only deals with picking out stickers.
I'm pretty sure that's why sticker orders would process faster.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Feb 14, 2016)

So are they back to normal or still back logged??
If I were to order from them, when would be the right time to order from them??


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 17, 2016)

I think the only people still having issues are the holiday buyers, both of my orders from after the 25th shipped fairly quickly, ~3 days, which is a bit slower, but reasonable


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 20, 2016)

I ordered 10 mins ago and realized I forgot to order another sticker set. Am I still able to edit my order?


----------



## biscuit (Feb 20, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> I ordered 10 mins ago and realized I forgot to order another sticker set. Am I still able to edit my order?



Use the Contact page, and select the order change option.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 20, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Use the Contact page, and select the order change option.



Done! Thanks a lot


----------



## biscuit (Feb 20, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Done! Thanks a lot



No problem!


----------



## NubCubing (Feb 25, 2016)

Holy crap! I ordered an Aosu replacement part, some Maru and 2 other cubes, and it shipped same day!!!!!!! Guys, it appears thecubicle.us is back again!

P.S. I had rush processing, so, yeah.


----------



## DELToS (Feb 25, 2016)

I ordered a Cubicle color sheet a while ago, but there weren't any colors on it...


----------



## turtwig (Feb 29, 2016)

Is there a way to get a custom sticker color scheme on a cube when you buy it, or do you have to buy the stickers separately and apply them yourself?


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 29, 2016)

turtwig said:


> Is there a way to get a custom sticker color scheme on a cube when you buy it, or do you have to buy the stickers separately and apply them yourself?



Unless you buy from The Cubicle's line of premium 3x3's, you do have to apply the stickers yourself.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 2, 2016)

Always found Cubicle to be of the highest quality and service but 2 weeks after an order in excess of $220 with 'Rush' paid for and still awaiting a reply to my request for update on status of my order which has yet to be dispatched is disappointing. An acknowledgment would be good at the very least


----------



## meebles127 (Mar 2, 2016)

Did you order any Premium Cubes? If so that may have slowed it down? Did you order anything that was back ordered per say?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 2, 2016)

Selkie said:


> Always found Cubicle to be of the highest quality and service but 2 weeks after an order in excess of $220 with 'Rush' paid for and still awaiting a reply to my request for update on status of my order which has yet to be dispatched is disappointing. An acknowledgment would be good at the very least



I'd say they're still backed up from the new year shopping sprees. I've also had some trouble contacting them over the past month.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 2, 2016)

Selkie said:


> Always found Cubicle to be of the highest quality and service but 2 weeks after an order in excess of $220 with 'Rush' paid for and still awaiting a reply to my request for update on status of my order which has yet to be dispatched is disappointing. An acknowledgment would be good at the very least



I recently asked them about an update for my two 3x3 I ordered. They responded and said the delay is due to the Chinese new year and makes it harder to get puzzles around this time. That's probably why yours is delayed.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes my order did include a premium cube and I am happy to wait to be fair, just would be nice to get an acknowledgement to my query for such a large order


----------



## KeshatreCubing (Mar 5, 2016)

Does anyone know why the Premium Yuxin and Weilong were discontinued? I was planning on buying one of them.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Mar 6, 2016)

Probably cause they weren't selling as well as the others. Also, they're the only ones under 5 stars


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Mar 7, 2016)

*TheCubicle.us - High Quality Puzzles, Custom-Cut Stickers, Premium Lubricants...*

I don't think anyone should ever order from this store again. From previous orders every inquiry of mine has been ignored and this most recent order (and last) involved a few sticker sets and I've waited 2 whole weeks. Not even that, the tracking package feature is messed up and every time I want to track my order it says there's an error. For all I know I might've lost my order. Contacted them again, and I'm sure they won't respond. I really hope speedcubeshop can provide more stickers so that the cubicle can realize it's no longer the best. Stop promising the best service if you can't provide it. I'm fine with this order it you don't promise anything. I've given you guys plenty of opportunities. God damnit I'm pissed off


Coolio


----------



## willfcc (Mar 7, 2016)

Have you used the "bump" feature on your order status page?


Will


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Mar 7, 2016)

willfcc said:


> Have you used the "bump" feature on your order status page?
> 
> 
> Will



yes I have, no use in my experience


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 7, 2016)

you could always get a refund probably if they don't deliver the products


----------



## NubCubing (Mar 8, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> Not even that, the tracking package feature is messed up and every time I want to track my order it says there's an error.


Hmm. Never happened to me before. Have you tried putting the number into the official USPS website? Apologies if I'm bothering you.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Mar 8, 2016)

NubCubing said:


> Hmm. Never happened to me before. Have you tried putting the number into the official USPS website? Apologies if I'm bothering you.



Yes I have, the number looks much longer than normal because the beginning had like 6 0's. For example it looked like: 00000000024827626..... Etc. I'm suspecting it's because the number is bogus.


Coolio


----------



## NubCubing (Mar 9, 2016)

Could you PM me the tracking number and/or a picture of your order? I'll see if I can help.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Mar 9, 2016)

ordered: 2/21. shipped 2/26. date received: N/A as of 3/9. can't track package, no response to my emails and inquiries, bump feature is useless I think since it's shipped. This is infuriating especially since I just ordered stickers (as I have already moved on from this store when buying actual cubes). This is lighttake-esque.


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 9, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> ordered: 2/21. shipped 2/26. date received: N/A as of 3/9. can't track package, no response to my emails and inquiries, bump feature is useless I think since it's shipped. This is infuriating especially since I just ordered stickers (as I have already moved on from this store when buying actual cubes). This is lighttake-esque.



Bear in mind that once it's shipped, it's basically out of their control.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Mar 9, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> Bear in mind that once it's shipped, it's basically out of their control.



I know, here's some more info to think about:

cubes4speed order on 3/5, shipped 3/6, arriving 3/10 (in my city already)

speedcubeshop order on 2/29, shipped 2/29, at mailbox 3/6.

The discrepancy didn't exist before, and also because I can't track the package I can't even make sure the package is actually on the road. For all I know the order could be still be in the shipping label stage because the cubicle has so many orders (possibly still from the holiday season? I'm not even sure I'm willing to give them that excuse anymore after 2+ months). I'm not upset that it's taking so long. I'm upset because the cubicle WILL NOT keep me updated on anything.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm also having problems with contacting them. I received the wrong version of the Gans 356S in a January order, and before the beginning of February I contacted them about returning it and getting the correct version. I have sent emails / contact tickets each week for the past 5 weeks and still have not received a response.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Mar 10, 2016)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> I'm also having problems with contacting them. I received the wrong version of the Gans 356S in a January order, and before the beginning of February I contacted them about returning it and getting the correct version. I have sent emails / contact tickets each week for the past 5 weeks and still have not received a response.



Hope u get the right order. I hear the V2 is dope


Coolio


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Mar 18, 2016)

Any idea when the 2x2 ghost cubes will be back?

EDIT: Oh.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 18, 2016)

Do you think you can sell the improved Cong's Design 4x4 center-pieces seperately, like you can with the improved Gans center-caps? I want to buy a set of them, but I brought my cube from a different store so I can't get them for free, and I don't want to buy a whole new cube.


----------



## Aysha (Mar 19, 2016)

Is the delay still THAT bad? My order (#127860) was placed on February 20th for 4 sticker sets and 4 replacement parts STILL hasn't shipped! I contacted them after three weeks for an update and as usual no reply. I decided to change my order and replace one of the sticker sets with rush processing just so they ship out my order quickly. They reply back and say they no longer have the replacement parts in stock (which I emailed them before I placed the order to ask if they did have them in stock and they replied with a "Certainly!"). So I decided to just get any cube (I was short $3.11 and they made me pay only an extra $2 by sending me an invoice).

It's been 4 business days now and still the order hasn't been shipped. I asked them to cancel the order yesterday and to refund the whole amount and still no reply.

I am extermely dissatisfied with them. That was my 17th order (I've been a loyal customer for over a year now) but this order was just too much for me, 1 month for a small order like that?


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Mar 19, 2016)

Aysha said:


> Is the delay still THAT bad? My order (#127860) was placed on February 20th for 4 sticker sets and 4 replacement parts STILL hasn't shipped! I contacted them after three weeks for an update and as usual no reply. I decided to change my order and replace one of the sticker sets with rush processing just so they ship out my order quickly. They reply back and say they no longer have the replacement parts in stock (which I emailed them before I placed the order to ask if they did have them in stock and they replied with a "Certainly!"). So I decided to just get any cube (I was short $3.11 and they made me pay only an extra $2 by sending me an invoice).
> 
> It's been 4 business days now and still the order hasn't been shipped. I asked them to cancel the order yesterday and to refund the whole amount and still no reply.
> 
> I am extermely dissatisfied with them. That was my 17th order (I've been a loyal customer for over a year now) but this order was just too much for me, 1 month for a small order like that?



At least thy replied, smh mine still hasn't come yet. You can find my complaint earlier in this thread.


Coolio


----------



## Aysha (Mar 19, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> At least thy replied, smh mine still hasn't come yet. You can find my complaint earlier in this thread.
> 
> 
> Coolio



The only way to get them to reply is by submitting an "Order Change/Cancellation" subject message through their "Contact Us" form. That's why I decided to change small thing in my order just so they would reply.


----------



## Forcefulness (Mar 24, 2016)

Aysha said:


> The only way to get them to reply is by submitting an "Order Change/Cancellation" subject message through their "Contact Us" form. That's why I decided to change small thing in my order just so they would reply.



or contacting [email protected] directly works


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Mar 25, 2016)

Will the metallic ghost hedgehogs be limited edition?


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 31, 2016)

Errrr... April Fool's Joke?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Errrr... April Fool's Joke?



I lol'd


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 31, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> Errrr... April Fool's Joke?



I mean, he IS signed up for Manhasset...


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 31, 2016)

I just hope the XiaWei Pineapple is real. Looks interesting.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Mar 31, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> I just hope the XiaWei Pineapple is real. Looks interesting.



Yup. But if XiaWei even a company?


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello. I ordered a premium gans 356 exactly 2 weeks ago and it still hasn't shipped yet. Last week the status changed from Processing to Preparing for shipment. How does it take over a week to prepare for shipment? anyway, I would appreciate a response (even though I probably won't get one for weeks). This is a horrible experience (even though it isn't the worst I've heard of) from what I thought was the best cubing store in the United States.


----------



## cubeguy2004 (Apr 11, 2016)

the xiawei pineapple is most likely the new moyu weilong gt


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Apr 13, 2016)

So uhh, if the Pineapple really is the WeiLong GT in disguise, will there still be a collectable plaque?

Will it still be signed by Michael Humu~?

I want dat plaque.


----------



## cubeguy2004 (Apr 13, 2016)

im not sure but on the cubicle website it says that michael humu is going to manhasset spring 2016
i checked the competition website and he is indeed signed up.
also his Facebook page has been created a while ago...


----------



## AlexMaass (Apr 13, 2016)

cubeguy2004 said:


> im not sure but on the cubicle website it says that michael humu is going to manhasset spring 2016
> i checked the competition website and he is indeed signed up.
> also his Facebook page has been created a while ago...


yes we had to write the last letters of his name on the scorecard because it was too long


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 13, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> yes we had to write the last letters of his name on the scorecard because it was too long


Lol, nice. 
Pretty hyped to see how it all goes down...


----------



## biscuit (Apr 13, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Lol, nice.
> Pretty hyped to see how it all goes down...



Watch him just not show.


----------



## Applecow (Apr 14, 2016)

When will the Moyu WeiLong GT will be available? Or do we really need to buy the Pineapple? Oo


----------



## AirbusCube (Apr 14, 2016)

Does thecubicle still have problems with shipping out orders?


----------



## mjm (Apr 15, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Watch him just not show.



Or DNF.


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 15, 2016)

does anyone have any idea what time of day the Pineapple will be released? I was wondering if it would be better to pull an all-nighter or just to get up early?


----------



## Drad (Apr 16, 2016)

Acmoorecuber said:


> does anyone have any idea what time of day the Pineapple will be released? I was wondering if it would be better to pull an all-nighter or just to get up early?


I recommend pulling a all nighter if you want the plaque it will probably sale out I'm minutes I'm going to pull a all nighter to get it


----------



## Acmoorecuber (Apr 16, 2016)

ill get some coffee and probably mod my ss 4x4 while im at it... hope im lucky enough to be one of the first 100!


----------



## Drad (Apr 16, 2016)

Acmoorecuber said:


> ill get some coffee and probably mod my ss 4x4 while im at it... hope im lucky enough to be one of the first 100!


Yeah same I'm going to probably do a avg of 100 i hope its not just a Moyu Wailing GT


----------



## NooberCuber (Apr 18, 2016)

Do you guys plan on making a Premium Weilong GTS?


----------



## Drad (Apr 18, 2016)

NooberCuber said:


> Do you guys plan on making a Premium Weilong GTS?


The problem with getting Premium 3x3's is that if you every get them dirty it would no longer be premium because you would have to clean and re lube it and I would hate to do that to a puzzle I payed someone else to lube and tension.


----------



## mjm (Apr 18, 2016)

Drad said:


> The problem with getting Premium 3x3's is that if you every get them dirty it would no longer be premium because you would have to clean and re lube it and I would hate to do that to a puzzle I payed someone else to lube and tension.



That's true. Maybe they should include a cube bag...


----------



## NooberCuber (Apr 18, 2016)

Drad said:


> The problem with getting Premium 3x3's is that if you every get them dirty it would no longer be premium because you would have to clean and re lube it and I would hate to do that to a puzzle I payed someone else to lube and tension.


yeah that is true but I wipe my cubes out every few weeks anyway since a black gunk builds up

I like getting premium cubes because I don't have time to set a cube these days


----------



## Abo (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't know if stuff is better at thecubicle really yet, but, i just placed an order on saturday, shipped out today, I did have rush processing, which probably helped, but $2 doesnt get you anything really these days, so being able to get my order a week sooner probably is pretty nice. ALSO, my most recent order before this was mid january, and was order number ~112000, now in april, about 3 months later, that number is ~149000, so they have been really busy with their orders since the start of the year going up by about 35% (mental estimate) in total quantity


----------



## Drad (Apr 19, 2016)

Abo said:


> I don't know if stuff is better at thecubicle really yet, but, i just placed an order on saturday, shipped out today, I did have rush processing, which probably helped, but $2 doesnt get you anything really these days, so being able to get my order a week sooner probably is pretty nice. ALSO, my most recent order before this was mid january, and was order number ~112000, now in april, about 3 months later, that number is ~149000, so they have been really busy with their orders since the start of the year going up by about 35% (mental estimate) in total quantity


Yeah I ordered something on Saturday with rush processing and it came on Monday so the shipping hasn't been to terrible.


----------



## kDotCuber (Apr 21, 2016)

a small kitten said:


> thecubicle.us
> 
> We are a cube store in New York. We carry popular WCA puzzles at great prices as well as premium lube and custom cut stickers.
> 
> ...


 how could I become a tester?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 22, 2016)

Are we supposed to be able to buy these?


----------



## mjm (Apr 23, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Are we supposed to be able to buy these?



It might be a WeiLong GTS with the Pride of Hawaii shades


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 23, 2016)

mjm said:


> It might be a WeiLong GTS with the Pride of Hawaii shades


But Weilong is on preorder


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 23, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Are we supposed to be able to buy these?


Yeah you can, but as they said in their explanation video you'll be refunded.


----------



## 2180161 (Apr 30, 2016)

My order hasn't shipped out within a little under a week ~6 days. I didn't have rush processing, but there is no bump button.
Also I think I might have done something wrong when ordering. I bought a Yuxin 4x4 black center piece, but with the color, I left blank, and under other I put red sticker, because I had never ordered one before, so I thought that would be where to pu tit. Is the cubicle back on schedule, or did I make a mistake in my order?


----------



## biscuit (Apr 30, 2016)

2180161 said:


> My order hasn't shipped out within a little under a week ~6 days. I didn't have rush processing, but there is no bump button.
> Also I think I might have done something wrong when ordering. I bought a Yuxin 4x4 black center piece, but with the color, I left blank, and under other I put red sticker, because I had never ordered one before, so I thought that would be where to pu tit. Is the cubicle back on schedule, or did I make a mistake in my order?



I think they changed the time to have the bump button to a week, after issues with it caused the Black Friday issue of missing orders.


----------



## 2180161 (May 4, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I think they changed the time to have the bump button to a week, after issues with it caused the Black Friday issue of missing orders.


It has been over a week, and still no bump button...


----------



## biscuit (May 4, 2016)

2180161 said:


> It has been over a week, and still no bump button...



I don't know what's up then. Try contacting them.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (May 5, 2016)

Yeah, um, okay.* 
What happened?*
Cuz it's cool.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (May 8, 2016)

I was just looking through some of the bundles, and I noticed that some like the 4x4 bundle are really, really outdated.
Updates plis?


----------



## Applecow (May 11, 2016)

Hey,
I preordered the weilong gts and it still didn't ship yet. As I thought that these are shipped before the "normal" orders, I wonder why mine wasn't send out yet. Order number is 148806.
Thanks!


----------



## Drad (May 11, 2016)

Applecow said:


> Hey,
> I preordered the weilong gts and it still didn't ship yet. As I thought that these are shipped before the "normal" orders, I wonder why mine wasn't send out yet. Order number is 148806.
> Thanks!


Im having a similar problem i put rushed and fast shipping it took 3 days to process and is still shipping.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 26, 2016)

I am hoping to get in touch with them here since I can not always get through the regular emails or Facebook. I placed an order and stickers about a week ago and those have not shipped yet. Does anyone know exactly what's going on? I heard they are moving to a new building and that might be why orders are being delayed but I don't know for sure. I just want my shades


----------



## Theonethatcancube (May 29, 2016)

By any chance, do the cubicle.us ship to UK? If so does it take a long time for the shipping , from USA to UK


----------



## Abo (May 29, 2016)

Theonethatcancube said:


> By any chance, do the cubicle.us ship to UK? If so does it take a long time for the shipping , from USA to UK


Right now, processing is going to take longer because of their Memorial Day sale, no clue on how long the shipping actually would take, but they do ship internationally.


----------



## Cubified (Jun 8, 2016)

Why is the fanxin skewb free


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 8, 2016)

Cubified said:


> Why is the fanxin skewb free


Hey at least Cubicle finally decided to get some good prices on the market


----------



## Cubified (Jun 8, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Hey at least Cubicle finally decided to get some good prices on the market


be right back buying 800 of them


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 8, 2016)

Cubified said:


> be right back buying 800 of them


I bought one already lol, this will be my second order forceably refunded by the cubicle

anyway, surprised this cube isn't in other cube shops/ have people reviewing it. It showed up on zcube like 12 days ago.


----------



## Cubified (Jun 8, 2016)

It's not gonna be free much longer though


----------



## Cubified (Jun 8, 2016)

D


Loiloiloi said:


> I bought one already lol, this will be my second order forceably refunded by the cubicle
> 
> anyway, surprised this cube isn't in other cube shops/ have people reviewing it. It showed up on zcube like 12 days ago.


 can u buy me one pls


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 8, 2016)

Cubified said:


> D
> can u buy me one pls


You already have 800 though, plus they cost 7 bucks. And probably aren't very good. So no.


----------



## Cubified (Jun 8, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> You already have 800 though, plus they cost 7 bucks. And probably aren't very good. So no.


I was joking because I'm 13 so I can't pay shipping


----------



## Cubified (Jun 8, 2016)

Why don't you buy 1000?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 8, 2016)

Cubified said:


> I was joking because I'm 13 so I can't pay shipping


Lol, just message me because at this point we are just polluting this thread which cubicle has to pay for people to read.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 9, 2016)

Any chance of The Cubicle ever selling stickers cut from thicker stock, like the stock Moyu stickers? I love the feel and durability of the stock Moyu stickers, but I hate the Fluorescent yellow. I have a Thunderclap and and Aoshi that I replaced the stock yellow stickers with "yellow" Cubicle stickers, and for both cubes the 5 sides with stock stickers are pristine, and the yellow side is starting to chip. I would happily pay 3 or 4 times as much for higher quality stickers if I could get them in the shades that I want.


----------



## HydraBoss (Jun 9, 2016)

Does anyone know any good discount codes? I know a couple, but they aren't worth very much


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 10, 2016)

HydraBoss said:


> Does anyone know any good discount codes? I know a couple, but they aren't worth very much


All referral codes (if that's what you're talking about) are for 5% off. The only time you get codes for 10% off are during promotions, like the last memorial day promotion where there was the code "memorial" for 10% off. I would recommend putting a bunch of stuff on your wishlist and waiting until the next holiday to place a big order of everything you want, it could also save you from getting a cube which will be obsoleted by a product coming out soon.


----------



## irtjames14 (Jun 18, 2016)

anyone know if thecubicle.us will have the shengshou 11x11 custom fitted stickers for sale anytime soon? i tried emailing them but got no response.. i havent been able to get a response from them since a few months ago when i last ordered from them...


----------



## Abo (Jun 18, 2016)

irtjames14 said:


> anyone know if thecubicle.us will have the shengshou 11x11 custom fitted stickers for sale anytime soon? i tried emailing them but got no response.. i havent been able to get a response from them since a few months ago when i last ordered from them...


If I had to guess, they will have the stickers for the cube out soon, probably after the new office sale is over


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jun 19, 2016)

Why are they not active on the forum (especially this thread)?


----------



## Luis Iuvone (Jul 2, 2016)

hey cubicle i was wondering why your puzzles are much more expensive than other cubing store??


----------



## Abo (Jul 2, 2016)

Luis Iuvone said:


> hey cubicle i was wondering why your puzzles are much more expensive than other cubing store??


Because they are a store that appeals to the US, rather than having to wait a month for an order from China, but they do get very delayed when they do their sales, which means waiting 2 or so weeks rather than less than one when they aren't backed up.
So anyway, why they are more expensive, they have to pay for all there products that they retale to be shipped overseas to them and stuff


----------



## Luis Iuvone (Jul 2, 2016)

thanks dude!


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 2, 2016)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Why are they not active on the forum (especially this thread)?



That's probably going to change really soon.
With how much The Cubicle is adapting and addressing the needs of the users, this thread is probably going to be monitored daily really soon.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 2, 2016)

4Chan said:


> That's probably going to change really soon.
> With how much The Cubicle is adapting and addressing the needs of the users, this thread is probably going to be monitored daily really soon.


They actually used to be reasonably active here, posting new products and answering questions. I'm glad that it may be coming back.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jul 3, 2016)

Yaaayy!!!


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 13, 2016)

Started from the bottom, now we here.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 20, 2016)

Is there a chance you can sell the locknuts for the qiyi sq1 core?
I can't find any of them here in Germany :/ (or maybe I am stupid haha)


----------



## Lid (Jul 20, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Is there a chance you can sell the locknuts for the qiyi sq1 core?
> I can't find any of them here in Germany :/ (or maybe I am stupid haha)


I emailed them last month about that, here is the answer:


> Thanks for the suggestion. We'll contact the manufacturer and see if we can start selling these at a more discounted price than a replacement piece. Keep an eye for this in the near future!


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 5, 2016)

HAY WHATS UP GUYS
I WORK AT THE CUBICLE NOW AND WILL BE MONITORING THIS THREAD DAILY

IF YOU POST YOUR CUSTOMER SERVICE ISSUES, I WILL FIX THEM FOR YOU  

Seriously guys, I'm gonna ensure that you have a great buying experience.
We're gonna improve things and make it awesome.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 5, 2016)

4Chan said:


> HAY WHATS UP GUYS
> I WORK AT THE CUBICLE NOW AND WILL BE MONITORING THIS THREAD DAILY
> 
> IF YOU POST YOUR CUSTOMER SERVICE ISSUES, I WILL FIX THEM FOR YOU
> ...



So now the cubicle has a Roux user a ZZ-CT user and 3 ZZ users (I think)


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 5, 2016)

I've asked this before, but any chance of getting thicker stickers, more like the stock moyu ones, except custom shades? I don't like the bright yellow, but I like the feel and durability of the stock ones.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 5, 2016)

It's a possibility, and if there's enough interest, we will invest in a thicker sticker.

The problem is getting in the right thickness and shade that people like.
However, it's on our list of things to look out for.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 5, 2016)

4Chan said:


> It's a possibility, and if there's enough interest, we will invest in a thicker sticker.
> 
> The problem is getting in the right thickness and shade that people like.
> However, it's on our list of things to look out for.


Sweet! I mostly want a darker yellow and an orange that doesn't fade.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 6, 2016)

Did I completely miss the office sale prize draw or has it not been announced yet?


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 6, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Did I completely miss the office sale prize draw or has it not been announced yet?


If I remember correctly, it was announced on stream at U.S. NATS.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 7, 2016)

Turn n' burn said:


> If I remember correctly, it was announced on stream at U.S. NATS.


Who were the winners?


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 7, 2016)

4Chan said:


> HAY WHATS UP GUYS
> I WORK AT THE CUBICLE NOW AND WILL BE MONITORING THIS THREAD DAILY



Hay is for horses
We are all horses
Illuminati confirmed
#logic


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 9, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Hay is for horses
> We are all horses
> Illuminati confirmed
> #logic


Makes sense


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 9, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Who were the winners?


Dunno


----------



## Lightake.com (Aug 9, 2016)

The cubicle store know lightake store ?


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Why is the cubicle qiyi square 1 discontinued?


----------



## supercavitation (Aug 17, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Why is the cubicle qiyi square 1 discontinued?



Chris addressed it yesterday in his livestream, saying it was problems with Qiyi. Rowe said on Facebook that it was because Qiyi shortened the screws when they changed the core in an attempt to fix the stripping issue they had had. I'm told it didn't work very well, but prevented them from adding locknuts. As a result, they can't fully finish the mod, and are discontinuing it until they can find another way.

Disclaimer: I'm not employed by TheCubicle and I'm not privy to their business decisions, I'm just making a guess based on the information I have.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 17, 2016)

Supercavitation is correct!

That is the reason why we had to discontinue them.
Everyone who already placed the order will be grandfathered in, and Rowe is making your puzzles as I type (literally right now).


----------



## Abo (Aug 17, 2016)

I saw a black cubicle drawstring bag in CBC's unboxing vid from earlier today, will this become a product soon? I would love to have one for cubes and stuff!


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 18, 2016)

We have a few at the office, and this is a real possibility!
Personally, I think they're pretty sick.

Once I'm at work tomorrow, I'll ask for an ETA of this, and update this post.


----------



## Abo (Aug 18, 2016)

4Chan said:


> We have a few at the office, and this is a real possibility!
> Personally, I think they're pretty sick.
> 
> Once I'm at work tomorrow, I'll ask for an ETA of this, and update this post.


Thanks!


----------



## biscuit (Aug 18, 2016)

PokemonEggs said:


> I just received my order and I've never had any issues before, however the syringe with lube is broken so I am not sure what to do. This most likely happened during the shipping process but I don't think I can get lube of it easily.



I'd email [email protected] for this kind of issue


----------



## PokemonEggs (Aug 18, 2016)

Good idea, I deleted my post since it doesn't belong here.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 18, 2016)

No worries! You can post here as well, and we will deal with it.
I remember your email, and I hope that we can get that worked out for you soon!



Abo said:


> Thanks!



We are working on the promotional images for it, and should get it up soon!


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Aug 18, 2016)

Planning to buy from you guys again, I hate china's shipping


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 19, 2016)

We appreciate it!

We're currently doing some really cool stuff to improve our shipping, we can't wait to show everyone for real!


----------



## Berd (Aug 19, 2016)

Any chance of getting some more non-wca puzzles stickers? Things like the SS kilominx or mirror blocks would be popular and not take very much time to make the template.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes! The kilominix already has stickers on the way!
We are now on the second batch, and we think the cut for this one is good.
We will be stocking them on the site shortly.

I believe we should already have mirror blocks stickers available in a variety of colours


----------



## Berd (Aug 19, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I believe we should already have mirror blocks stickers available in a variety of colours



Oh wow, how did I not see them haha. Ghost Cube would be another favourite I think.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 20, 2016)

Wait. So the lux set of the XMD Galaxy is basically, well, all of them with one core?


----------



## Lid (Aug 20, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Wait. So the lux set of the XMD Galaxy is basically, well, all of them with one core?


Yes, you get one of each tileset in a bag, then you apply the ones you want (you should try to mix between different ones also...).


----------



## Isaac Lai (Aug 20, 2016)

Lid said:


> Yes, you get one of each tileset in a bag, then you apply the ones you want (you should try to mix between different ones also...).


I think he meant the pieces too, so no, you only get the tiles and one megaminx.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 20, 2016)

The packaging for the lux set is also absolutely gorgeous too!


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 20, 2016)

On thecubicle's Cubicle Gans Air page, it doesn't say which springs are used.


----------



## ender9994 (Aug 21, 2016)

Kind of annoying that X-man would decide to release the "lux" edition a few weeks after they release the different types as individual pieces. Definitely trying to pry as much money from people as possible.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 21, 2016)

We were afraid that customers who had bought Galaxy Megaminixes would feel that way.

Honestly, the Lux set came as a surprise to us.
We were actually expecting the tile sets to be individually packed, so people could buy the ones they wanted.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 21, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> On thecubicle's Cubicle Gans Air page, it doesn't say which springs are used.



Hmmm, you may have looked at a temporary page.

The current one should include all of that information, as well as pictures of all you get with your purchase


----------



## Sion (Aug 24, 2016)

When I try to log in, it shows the internal server error. I needed a repair corner for my alpha chun 2, but the error shows up because my account is linked to my social media (google plus)


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 24, 2016)

Hello Sion,

I think I remember your email! We've contacted our webmaster, and we will try to fix it.
But for now, if you really need the part, I would recommend making another account.


----------



## Sion (Aug 24, 2016)

why is my order going to new jersey? I live only 20ish minutes from the warehouse......


----------



## suushiemaniac (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm really amazed by the recent ShengShou "Megaminx+" releases!
Are there any plans of making 6x6 minx puzzles or higher that you know of and are allowed to talk about? 
And will you keep making stickers for those, especially the already-released Master Kilominx (4x4 minx)? Because I absolutely love your stickers...


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 24, 2016)

Sion said:


> why is my order going to new jersey? I live only 20ish minutes from the warehouse......



This is because the major sorting facilities in New York are handled outside of New York.
The New York sorting facility is dedicated to the vast inflow of International shipments coming into the country.
So domestic shipments are handled in three main facilities in Kearny, Secaucus, and Newark, and are redistributed to New York.
Hope that helps!
(Gosh, the things you learn at The Cubicle!)



suushiemaniac said:


> I'm really amazed by the recent ShengShou "Megaminx+" releases!
> Are there any plans of making 6x6 minx puzzles or higher that you know of and are allowed to talk about?
> And will you keep making stickers for those, especially the already-released Master Kilominx (4x4 minx)? Because I absolutely love your stickers...



We're glad to hear!
I personally don't know of any plans, but regarding the stickers, we will always offer stickers once we get enough customer demand for it.
So if we notice that a lot of competitors are using higher order minxes, we will sit down and make another set for you!


----------



## Berd (Aug 24, 2016)

Would there be any way for the community to submit sticker templates? It would be great for your store to reach the level of Oliver's stickers.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 25, 2016)

Currently, the way we make templates is actually pretty quick.

The biggest factors for when we release stickers is demand and scale, but I'll communicate that to our sticker department!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 25, 2016)

can u make an option on your website to see the stickers on a black background instead of white?


----------



## suushiemaniac (Aug 27, 2016)

Berd said:


> Would there be any way for the community to submit sticker templates? It would be great for your store to reach the level of Oliver's stickers.





4Chan said:


> Currently, the way we make templates is actually pretty quick.
> 
> The biggest factors for when we release stickers is demand and scale, but I'll communicate that to our sticker department!



I support the idea to have the community help out on making sticker templates, especially since you've stated that the way you create them is rather quick. They would of course have to go through some review process, but I think your sticker assortment would really benefit more puzzles since the ones you already offer are going so well


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Aug 27, 2016)

You guys should add a feature to change the currency of the prices in a setting, maybe the currencies of the top 3 countries with the most customers from you or something. I think a lot of people that aren't from the US (myself included) would appreciate this.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 2, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> You guys should add a feature to change the currency of the prices in a setting, maybe the currencies of the top 3 countries with the most customers from you or something. I think a lot of people that aren't from the US (myself included) would appreciate this.



We've had a few people ask this, especially for Euro, so we've definitely been thinking about it!


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 2, 2016)

We would like to announce our Labor Day Sale!!
Between Friday to Monday, we're offering a sale on our various puzzles and cubes!

Use the discount code LABORDAY to get 5% off your order!

We're also offering a few other deals for you!

If you purchase any premium cube, you can get 1 Cubicle Silicone lube for free! (You can also select Maru lube if you prefer!)
For all orders over $30, you will receive a FREE custom sticker set* of your choosing!
All orders include a FREE cubicle cube stand, and you can select the colour that you'd like!
We've also discounted several popular puzzles!

In particular, if you've got a set of Weilong GTS Springs sitting around, you've gotta put them into a ShengShou FangYuan.
It's the best 3x3 ShengShou has ever made, and is an excellent value! I highly recommend it if you like crisp, crunchy, and blocky cubes!
After that spring swap, it turns an already decent cube into a pretty darn good cube for it's price point!
It's currently at $7.59 on our site!


_*Except Megaminx, Gigaminx, uncut vinyl sheets, and 8x8+_


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 2, 2016)

4Chan said:


> In particular, if you've got a set of Weilong GTS Springs sitting around, you've gotta put them into a ShengShou FangYuan.



Do you guys sell GTS springs separately? I don't see them in the hardware section at your store.
Also, if I like the feeling and speed of a thunderclap for Feet solving, would the Fangyuan be a good choice for me?
I want to invest in a different Feet cube because people don't like it when they find out my main comes into frequent contact with my toes.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 3, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Do you guys sell GTS springs separately? I don't see them in the hardware section at your store.
> Also, if I like the feeling and speed of a thunderclap for Feet solving, would the Fangyuan be a good choice for me?
> I want to invest in a different Feet cube because people don't like it when they find out my main comes into frequent contact with my toes.



Unfortunately, no, we don't sell them separately.
They haven't quite caught on in popularity.

As for the Fangyuan for feet, I wouldn't recommend it for other people, it's more of a personal preference as to why I like it


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 12, 2016)

How does the fangshi megaminx perform? Do you guys plan to offer stickers for it?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 12, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> How does the fangshi megaminx perform? Do you guys plan to offer stickers for it?



The Fangshi Megaminx is a pretty interesting puzzle in my opinion.
However, I've gotta admit that I'm a little biased because I love fangshi plastic and designs.

It's got a similar feeling to the mini jieyun because it's made of that nice fangshi plastic, but is significantly different in feel than the Aurora or Z-Man Galaxy.

If I had to give a recommendation, I'd say it'd fit you if you like the JieYun as a 3x3.
If you prefer smoother puzzles, the Z-Man is definitely better for that particular feel.


----------



## deadcat (Sep 13, 2016)

Not sure where to post this, but FYI beware of thecubicle's ocean blue stickers - they have a weird white border thingy. Support confirmed it's a known issue with this color.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 13, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Not sure where to post this, but FYI beware of thecubicle's ocean blue stickers - they have a weird white border thingy. Support confirmed it's a known issue with this color.


You're in for some fun when you take them off...


----------



## deadcat (Sep 13, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> You're in for some fun when you take them off...


Eh why?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 13, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Eh why?


----------



## deadcat (Sep 13, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> View attachment 6898


WTFFFF


----------



## deadcat (Sep 13, 2016)

Not cool, cubicle. Not cool at all.


----------



## Abo (Sep 13, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Not cool, cubicle. Not cool at all.


I think flouro bright orange also gets the border and is a bit of a mess, or at least was a while back


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 13, 2016)

Abo said:


> I think flouro bright orange also gets the border and is a bit of a mess, or at least was a while back


I've got fluoro bright orange stickers, and while I haven't tried to remove them, so far they're beautiful. If I recall correctly I think the ones on my 4x4 are starting to chip and peel cleanly.


----------



## deadcat (Sep 13, 2016)

Abo said:


> I think flouro bright orange also gets the border and is a bit of a mess, or at least was a while back


Mine are fine


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Yes, this is an issue with the Ocean Blue, but this is the only vinyl provided by the manufacturer which has that unique shade of blue.

A good way to remove the white residue is to use Goo-Gone or similar weak solvent.


----------



## deadcat (Sep 13, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Yes, this is an issue with the Ocean Blue, but this is the only vinyl provided by the manufacturer which has that unique shade of blue.
> 
> A good way to remove the white residue is to use Goo-Gone or similar weak solvent.



This sucks. We don't have Goo-Gone or similar in my country 
What else can work?

And for the love of cubing stop doing this to us...


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 13, 2016)

This is actually not our fault, since we do not manufacture the vinyl.

This is an issue with all places that use the standard ORACAL vinyl, and is the only way to get that unique shade of blue in that grade of vinyl.


----------



## deadcat (Sep 13, 2016)

4Chan said:


> This is actually not our fault, since we do not manufacture the vinyl.
> 
> This is an issue with all places that use the standard ORACAL vinyl, and is the only way to get that unique shade of blue in that grade of vinyl.


You are still responsible, as you knowingly choose to sell a defective product without even a warning. 

I like thecubicle a lot - the (other) products, the responsiveness, the thorough information on the site. So this is especially surprising and disappointing for me.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 13, 2016)

We considered taking it down, but people still like this colour, and the white does not bother most people. When used like normal stickers and permitted to normal wear and tear, they perform normally.

If I recall correctly, we've only had one recent complaint about the colour, and we offered him compensation equivalent for each purchase of ocean blue.

Was that you? As per all complaints regarding stickers, we are willing to make things right.


----------



## deadcat (Sep 13, 2016)

4Chan said:


> We considered taking it down, but people still like this colour, and the white does not bother most people. When used like normal stickers and permitted to normal wear and tear, they perform normally.
> 
> If I recall correctly, we've only had one recent complaint about the colour, and we offered him compensation equivalent for each purchase of ocean blue.
> 
> Was that you? As per all complaints regarding stickers, we are willing to make things right.


It was me, but as you can see here, others got burnt too.

I appreciate you wanting to make it right (and I'm waiting for your reply to the email thread), and seems to me that a big part of making it right is to prevent it from happening again - either by taking it down or by at least adding a warning.


----------



## Berd (Sep 13, 2016)

Please do not take that shade down, I for one love it.


----------



## deadcat (Sep 13, 2016)

Berd said:


> Please do not take that shade down, I for one love it.


Don't you mind the white border and residue mess?


----------



## Berd (Sep 13, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Don't you mind the white border and residue mess?


Of course not. I don't know why you're making a massive deal about it.

They could always put a note on their website about it.


----------



## deadcat (Sep 14, 2016)

Berd said:


> Of course not. I don't know why you're making a massive deal about it.
> 
> They could always put a note on their website about it.



Well you're a saint. For me the white both looks ugly, and as I use the cube the white residue is getting smudged around the stickers, bleh.
But agreed regarding the need for a note on the website.

Anyway they were kind enough to send me sky blue as a replacement.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 15, 2016)

Any indication when lubicle silk will be available again? The page says early - mid September, and it's mid September now. I'd like to place another order soon, and if it will be in in less than a month or so I'll wait.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 15, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Any indication when lubicle silk will be available again? The page says early - mid September, and it's mid September now. I'd like to place another order soon, and if it will be in in less than a month or so I'll wait.



Hello One Wheel!

Unfortunately, we can't predict it.
We made the order before we even ran out of Lubicle Silk, but we've had to source the materials from various locations in Asia, and the shipment to us here in New York is taking longer than expected.

We apologize for the wait, and we really hope it gets to us soon!
Here at the office, it's our favourite lubricant, and we need more too!


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 15, 2016)

Bummer. So it is definitely coming, just no telling when? Maybe I'll just wait. I've been wanting to get a nice 5x5. Maybe a better value than the Yuxin will come up. Or a $20 competitor to the Aofu; that would be nice. Or I might go ahead and get the Yuxin. Not tonight anyway. Decisiveness FTW!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 15, 2016)

Actually though, it's looking around end of the month to early next month for Silk.


----------



## Silverback (Sep 15, 2016)

Does the stickerless thunderclap version two have the same colors as the stickerless qiyi square one? If so, will there be a premium version of it?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 15, 2016)

Silverback said:


> Does the stickerless thunderclap version two have the same colors as the stickerless qiyi square one? If so, will there be a premium version of it?



Yes! It does have the same shades, but unfortunately, it's not on the list of cubes ready for Premium status.
We would advise the Valk, which should come out soon, once we recieve more.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey everyone, we just launched a new thing on our store that provides a panel of cool weekly deals. This week, we've got discounts on the DaYan 2x2, GuoGuan YueXiao and a few custom goods. 

We'll be refreshing our sale every Wednesday with new stuff!


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello speedsolving! Today is Wednesday, and that means that we have refreshed our weekly rotation of goods for our Weekly Special Sale!

Check out our weekly specials to find discounts on Gans Air and X-Man Galaxy Megaminx!
It also includes a discount on the Premium Gans Air!


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Does the primary aosu still come with primary coloured internal pieces as opposed to white?

Maybe this isn't the right place to ask, idk


----------



## Abo (Sep 24, 2016)

For the Qiyi sq-1, what is the current situation with factory cores and stripping. iirc, they changed the stock stuff so it shouldn't happen anymore, can anyone confirm or let me know what's up, thanks!


----------



## Ksh13 (Sep 25, 2016)

Can you use several gift cards for one order? I won 4 giftcards with a total value of 22$ at a competition recently, and I would like to use them all on the same order.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 25, 2016)

guysensei1 said:


> Does the primary aosu still come with primary coloured internal pieces as opposed to white?
> 
> Maybe this isn't the right place to ask, idk



I'll check on monday! I suspect they are white though.





Abo said:


> For the Qiyi sq-1, what is the current situation with factory cores and stripping. iirc, they changed the stock stuff so it shouldn't happen anymore, can anyone confirm or let me know what's up, thanks!




Yep! The newer ones are more robust, but still strip occasionally.






Ksh13 said:


> Can you use several gift cards for one order? I won 4 giftcards with a total value of 22$ at a competition recently, and I would like to use them all on the same order.



Yep! Use the gift card combiner here:
https://thecubicle.us/gc_combine.php


----------



## Lid (Sep 29, 2016)

How soon can we expect Master Kilominx stickers? (ShengShou)

Is there any possibility that you will sell tile sets for the Galaxy Megaminx?
What I'm really after is the *black* tiles, and I don't feel like buying another minx by getting the Lux set.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 29, 2016)

Lid said:


> How soon can we expect Master Kilominx stickers? (ShengShou)
> 
> Is there any possibility that you will sell tile sets for the Galaxy Megaminx?
> What I'm really after is the *black* tiles, and I don't feel like buying another minx by getting the Lux set.



If we get messages regarding the demand for the Master Kilominx, then we will make a set available to the public!

Regarding the black tiles, we don't have many tile sets other than the ones from the Lux set, but I can make a request. We've had customers asking for this, so it may be possible to source them!


----------



## Berd (Sep 29, 2016)

I want MK stickers!


----------



## suushiemaniac (Sep 30, 2016)

I would also like to see Master Kilominx stickers! In fact, I like your stickers so much that I'm hesitating to buy an MK until you eventually release stickers


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 30, 2016)

Wow, it's good to hear feedback!

I can't guarantee it, but I'll see what I can do for you guys!


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello everyone!

We're proud to announce our 5 year anniversary with a sale!

We've marked down several popular items in our store!

We will also have anniversary sale combo deals!
1. All premium cubes include a free lubricant of your choice! (Maru is also available!)
2. Free custom sticker set with any purchase over $30!
3. Free Cubicle cube stand of your colour choice!

Take 5% off all purchases with the discount code, "5YEAR", which also stacks in combination with the aforementioned marked down goods and combo deals!


In addition, we will be randomly selecting *7 lucky buyers to receive a FREE CUBICLE LABS MAGNETIC 3x3!*

5 Cubicle Labs Weilong GTS M
1 Cubicle Labs Black Gans 356 Air M Prototype***
1 Cubicle Labs Valk M




***Prototype has the following mods applied, and is provided _as is_, with the following modifications:

Corners rounded to the same curvature as Weilong GTS for significantly less catching.
All screws are removed, and pieces are glued with the tiniest amount of glue to reduce weight by 5%.
Internal plastic within the pieces are removed by hand to reduce weight by another 5% and counterbalances the weight addition of the magnets.
Blue GES nut.
Fully Magnetized with 48 magnets in a medium radius/rotational arrangement.
-Valk M is the same radius/strength/arrangement as provided to Mats Valk, first tester of the Cubicle Labs Valk M


----------



## AlexMaass (Sep 30, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We're proud to announce our 5 year anniversary with a sale!
> 
> ...


but i just made an order before this pls


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 30, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> but i just made an order before this pls


#rekt


----------



## AirbusCube (Oct 9, 2016)

Have you ever thought of translating thecubicle website into other languages?


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 9, 2016)

AirbusCube said:


> Have you ever thought of translating thecubicle website into other languages?



The chrome browser, and probably others too, offers automatic translation of web pages. It's not perfect, but probably as good as the translations of Chinese descriptions of cubes.


----------



## Meow (Oct 10, 2016)

Any idea when the winners of the magnetic cubes will be announced?


----------



## Kered (Oct 11, 2016)

I was wondering if I could return a cube that has not been used from the cubicle.us without the return fee, and would they refund the money of the cube?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 11, 2016)

Meow said:


> Any idea when the winners of the magnetic cubes will be announced?



Hay Nicolas!
We have a list, and will be announcing soon!



Kered said:


> I was wondering if I could return a cube that has not been used from the cubicle.us without the return fee, and would they refund the money of the cube?



Yes! But it depends on the circumstances. For many reasons, we would like to inspect the puzzle and make sure of good condition.

Please contact customer services with specifics, and we can work something out for you.


----------



## Berd (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi Chris, my order of Mirror Block stickers seems to have an error with it, as the colours I ordered don't correspond to the correct sides. The shades are OK but the sides are all mixed up. Would you be able to resend the order? I've attached a picture with the order (- the white and yellow shades which were correct.) Thanks!


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 11, 2016)

wwwww


Berd said:


> Hi Chris, my order of Mirror Block stickers seems to have an error with it, as the colours I ordered don't correspond to the correct sides. The shades are OK but the sides are all mixed up. Would you be able to resend the order? I've attached a picture with the order (- the white and yellow shades which were correct.) Thanks!




Sure! Sorry about the mixup! Could you give us your order number for documentation? 

We can fix that for you as soon as we get the number no problem


----------



## Berd (Oct 11, 2016)

4Chan said:


> wwwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. it's order number 202864.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 11, 2016)

Winners for the Prize Draw have been contacted!

Here are the order numbers of the winners!

*202879 *wins the *Gans Air M!*
*202461 *wins the *Valk M!*

*201709, 202281, 202188, 202992, *and* 201865* each win *Weilong GTS M *cubes!
Congratulations on all the winners, and if you're a winner, please check your email inbox!!


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 11, 2016)

Berd said:


> Awesome. it's order number 202864.



Thanks Berd, I will fix that now for you.


----------



## Berd (Oct 11, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Thanks Berd, I will fix that now for you.


Many thanks!


----------



## Kered (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 14, 2016)

Am I the only person that thinks the Cubicle should make the premium meying again? Because if you ask me the single best cube out there right now is the Valk 3 (I haven't tried a gts M tho...) and the premium meiying (did) makes a very close second. This cube would be my OH main if I could get my hands on one and I'm sure it'd many people 2H main if it were brought back. Why was it discontinued in the first place?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 14, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Am I the only person that thinks the Cubicle should make the premium meying again? Because if you ask me the single best cube out there right now is the Valk 3 (I haven't tried a gts M tho...) and the premium meiying (did) makes a very close second. This cube would be my OH main if I could get my hands on one and I'm sure it'd many people 2H main if it were brought back. Why was it discontinued in the first place?



It was discontinued because more modern cubes came along, and people shifted to other cubes.

Keep posted! We will soon have something that will meet your need!


----------



## biscuit (Oct 14, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> Am I the only person that thinks the Cubicle should make the premium meying again? Because if you ask me the single best cube out there right now is the Valk 3 (I haven't tried a gts M tho...) and the premium meiying (did) makes a very close second. This cube would be my OH main if I could get my hands on one and I'm sure it'd many people 2H main if it were brought back. Why was it discontinued in the first place?



Chris said they'd take custom orders eventually.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 14, 2016)

Yep! Since the news is out, soon we will be able to do FULLY custom orders!
Soon, Chris Olson will be releasing a video about his magnetic 2x2, as an example of our custom orders!

Spring swaps, mods, plastic cutting, drilling, magnetisation, stickers, etc etc.
All you'll have to do is email [email protected], and we will get back to you with an invoice based on how long your order will be. If you want an older premium, then we can make one for you!

So hypothetically, if you wanted a fully sanded 7x7 with full magnetic layers, as long as you are willing to pay for the puzzle and an hourly rate of labour, we can do almost anything for you. Essentially, if you want any puzzle as a premium, you can have it!


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 14, 2016)

Do you have a rough rule of thumb as to how much higher-order magnetic might be expected to cost? I know they're out of my price range, as I'm still trying to decide whether my next purchase will be an Aolong v2 or an Aofu, or maybe a gigaminx, but I'm curious.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes! I do. The prices have been worked out.

So you'll pay for puzzle and materials, a base cost which includes stickering/tensioning/lubrication, and an hourly rate based on how long it will take to service. ($15 per hour)

So a magnetic 5x5 would be around $70-80.
Magnetic 2x2 will be approximately $40, depending on which 2x2 you choose.
One thing to note is that magnetic 4x4s will be only a little less than a 5x5, due to the inner topology of the edge orbits. 
In order to compensate for parity errors flipping the polarity, Cubicle Labs magnetic 4x4s use a special pattern of magnets which produce a consistent magnetic feedback regardless of parity. However, this requires an additional step of work, and many more magnets.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 14, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Yep! Since the news is out, soon we will be able to do FULLY custom orders!
> Soon, Chris Olson will be releasing a video about his magnetic 2x2, as an example of our custom orders!
> 
> Spring swaps, mods, plastic cutting, drilling, magnetisation, stickers, etc etc.
> ...



oooohhhh yeah boys...

so how much would each of these cost?
Premium Meying
Valk 3 M (without premium lubing stuff)
Yuxin Blue M (again non-premium)
Premium Moyu Magnetic Pyra

Edit: also non premium Magnetic Yue Hun, how much would that cost?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 14, 2016)

For the Premium Meiying, you should expect a price approximate to the old premium price. However, keep in mind that the cost may be slightly higher because the calculations for pricing are slightly different for these puzzles.

For a non-premium magnetic puzzle, you would save around $8 from the total, which would not be a large margin. ($42 vs $50)
However, since these are custom to your liking, we are willing to provide a magnetic puzzle without the trimmings.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 14, 2016)

How much would no trimmings shave off?
and the Pyra?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 14, 2016)

The trimmings mean the premium service, and premium service will depend on the puzzle.

Service for the Pyra will be approximately $7, according to the way the cost is calculated currently.


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 14, 2016)

oh, sorry I thought trimming was something you did to the magnetic cubes .

Ok, good to know, I definitely considering that Premium Pyra (Could rowe like take out a magnet from the tips to make them less terrible? I heard that's what drew brads did to his.) And just to be sure I've got this down...
Premium Pyra Approx. $23
Magnetic Yue hun (non-premium) approx. $32?
Premium Meying approx $25?
non premium magnetic 3x3s approx $42 (would a cheaper 3x3 like a yuxin be like $38 instead?)
sorry about all the questions I'm just really excited about this...


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes, those are pretty good approximations.
We have spreadsheet calculations, and those will more accurately compute the totals.

Currently, to make a Full Custom order, email your request to [email protected] !


----------



## gateway cuber (Oct 14, 2016)

Ok thanks! I'm definitely gonna start saving up for these puzzles!


----------



## biscuit (Oct 14, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Yep! Since the news is out, soon we will be able to do FULLY custom orders!
> Soon, Chris Olson will be releasing a video about his magnetic 2x2, as an example of our custom orders!



You do realize you mentioned this in the Cubicle Labs thread right?


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 14, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Yep! Since the news is out, soon we will be able to do FULLY custom orders!
> Soon, Chris Olson will be releasing a video about his magnetic 2x2, as an example of our custom orders!
> 
> Spring swaps, mods, plastic cutting, drilling, magnetisation, stickers, etc etc.
> ...


What 2x2 is it?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 15, 2016)

biscuit said:


> You do realize you mentioned this in the Cubicle Labs thread right?



Oops! So THATS how you found out!
We only formalized the numbers this week!



WACWCA said:


> What 2x2 is it?



He wanted a YueHun, so I made a black one with his colour scheme on it for him.
It was pretty nice!


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 15, 2016)

How much would a YueHun M like Chris has cost?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 15, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> How much would a YueHun M like Chris has cost?



It would be $35.95 for all customers in the United States, since it'd qualify for free shipping!
However, if international, we will have to charge shipping cost.

This includes the premium tensioning, sticker selection, plastic colour selection, premium lubrication, and magnetisation (48 magnets).


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 15, 2016)

4Chan said:


> It would be $35.95 for all customers in the United States, since it'd qualify for free shipping!
> However, if international, we will have to charge shipping cost.
> 
> This includes the premium tensioning, sticker selection, plastic selection, premium lubrication, and magnetisation (48 magnets).


Hmm might sell some cubes to buy this


----------



## Meow (Oct 15, 2016)

4Chan said:


> plastic selection



what do you mean by plastic selection? sorry if that's a dumb question


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 15, 2016)

Meow said:


> what do you mean by plastic selection? sorry if that's a dumb question



I should've said plastic colour, so you can choose primary, black, white, blue, teal, etc


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 15, 2016)

This is a great idea. The Cubicle is basically the only cubing pro shop. premium cubes, lube service, and now any cube magnetized. Very nice.


----------



## Meow (Oct 16, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I should've said plastic colour, so you can choose primary, black, white, blue, teal, etc


Oh ok I thought you meant some type of plastic modding haha


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 16, 2016)

Meow said:


> Oh ok I thought you meant some type of plastic modding haha



There is a high probability of that. 

In order for something like that to happen, The Cubicle would have to hire someone who has extensive experience with speedsolving, a degree in chemistry, and lab experience with organic molecules to work with plastics. LOL I WONDER WHO


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 18, 2016)

Will you have the Meichen skewb at Princeton?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 19, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Will you have the Meichen skewb at Princeton?



Sure! We can bring one as a sample.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 19, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Sure! We can bring one as a sample.


ive heard its good
take my money pls


----------



## Berd (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi @4Chan, 
Hate to be a pain, but I just got your order that you resent and the products are still not correct. The blue and green stickers are fine, but the red and orange are wrong. I've attached a picture of the incorrect ones. Thanks again!


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 20, 2016)

Berd said:


> Hi @4Chan,
> Hate to be a pain, but I just got your order that you resent and the products are still not correct. The blue and green stickers are fine, but the red and orange are wrong. I've attached a picture of the incorrect ones. Thanks again!



Oh no! These mirror block stickers are hard to pick, we'll get it right this time for sure!


----------



## Anubis (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm sure somebody has asked this before but why doesn't the cubicle offer PayPal as a payment option?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit (Oct 24, 2016)

Anubis said:


> I'm sure somebody has asked this before but why doesn't the cubicle offer PayPal as a payment option?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



VCubes will go after anyone that sells big cubes (claiming patent or something) and get the paypal removed.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 24, 2016)

biscuit said:


> VCubes will go after anyone that sells big cubes (claiming patent or something) and get the paypal removed.



Biscuit is correct, sadly ):


----------



## biscuit (Oct 24, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Biscuit is correct, sadly ):



I try to make it a habit


----------



## Anubis (Oct 24, 2016)

So sad


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 24, 2016)

V- cube just needs to establish that they really are the best, and then it will be a moot point because everybody will WANT to buy V- cubes. They could get some world records if they sponsored a competition in North Korea. Sub-1 7x7 average? Heck yeah I want aV- cube.


----------



## Anubis (Oct 25, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> V- cube just needs to establish that they really are the best, and then it will be a moot point because everybody will WANT to buy V- cubes. They could get some world records if they sponsored a competition in North Korea. Sub-1 7x7 average? Heck yeah I want aV- cube.



Or they could just make a good puzzle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Oct 25, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Or they could just make a good puzzle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, They'll just continue to make bad puzzles.


----------



## Anubis (Oct 25, 2016)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Nope, They'll just continue to make bad puzzles.



A boy can dream


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 25, 2016)

possible loophole to the vcubes paypal issue

make a different website or page where you can use paypal to buy thecubicle.us giftcards


----------



## Anubis (Oct 26, 2016)

Now, lemme see what you guys think of this, "Monthly Cube box" . You know like like subscription boxes? I haven't seen any super legitimate services. I dunno, could be cool.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Oct 26, 2016)

I think it shows that your company has a quality product when someone goes on the wikipedia page for speecubing, scrolls down to lubrication, and adds in "Lubicle Silk" as their entire edit. Lol.
https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Speedcubing&diff=prev&oldid=740009881


----------



## Loiloiloi (Oct 26, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Now, lemme see what you guys think of this, "Monthly Cube box" . You know like like subscription boxes? I haven't seen any super legitimate services. I dunno, could be cool.


UKCubes does this. http://www.ukcubes.com/store/p60/cubechests


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 26, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Now, lemme see what you guys think of this, "Monthly Cube box" . You know like like subscription boxes? I haven't seen any super legitimate services. I dunno, could be cool.



We've been asked to do this, but the issue is that we aren't sure how to please everyone.

Non-cubic collectors and etc want esoteric puzzles.
Speedsolvers want fast new puzzles.
Newcomers want a wide variety of puzzles.

It's hard to do. But hmm... maybe.... different categories of bundles...
Say... monthly "speedsolving" box or monthly "challenge" box...

We shall see!


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 26, 2016)

4Chan said:


> We've been asked to do this, but the issue is that we aren't sure how to please everyone.
> 
> Non-cubic collectors and etc want esoteric puzzles.
> Speedsolvers want fast new puzzles.
> ...


Shut up and take my money.

On second thought, just take my money. You have good words.
-Matt Pinnock, 2016


----------



## Anubis (Oct 27, 2016)

4Chan said:


> We've been asked to do this, but the issue is that we aren't sure how to please everyone.
> 
> Non-cubic collectors and etc want esoteric puzzles.
> Speedsolvers want fast new puzzles.
> ...



Maybe categories to choose from? For example "Maintenance" or "big puzzles" like you said?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anubis (Oct 27, 2016)

Is this an item the cubicle would ever stock? I mean if you stock the small bags why not these?

I'm just curious...

https://www.speedstacks.com/store/retail/speed-stacks-backpack/#prettyPhoto


----------



## Dom (Oct 27, 2016)

Anubis said:


> Is this an item the cubicle would ever stock? I mean if you stock the small bags why not these?
> 
> I'm just curious...
> 
> https://www.speedstacks.com/store/retail/speed-stacks-backpack/#prettyPhoto



Yes. 

Or bags like these with a cool Cubicle logo on it. I would TOTALLY get one! 
https://www.4imprint.com/tag/105/Drawstring-Sportpacks/product/103027/Mesh-Pocket-Sportpack


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 27, 2016)

We've actually had them for a few months now, I use mine for work and comps pretty often!


----------



## Dom (Oct 27, 2016)

When will they be available for purchase?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 27, 2016)

Dom said:


> When will they be available for purchase?



Supposedly, there was a printing issue, and they wear off.
But... I've been using mine for 2 months now, so hmmm, maybe we should start selling them...
I'll see what I can do tomorrow at work!


----------



## Anubis (Oct 27, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Supposedly, there was a printing issue, and they wear off.
> But... I've been using mine for 2 months now, so hmmm, maybe we should start selling them...
> I'll see what I can do tomorrow at work!



I like these bags too but I like the sturdiness of the speed stacks bag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dom (Oct 27, 2016)

Anubis said:


> I like these bags too but I like the sturdiness of the speed stacks bag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


agreed. I would be willing to pay more for a little more robust bag.


----------



## Anubis (Oct 27, 2016)

Dom said:


> agreed. I would be willing to pay more for a little more robust bag.



We can hope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 28, 2016)

HEY EVERYONE!

Check out our Halloween Sale!! Get SPOOPY with Cubicle Labs JACK O' LANTERN and GRIM REAPER Weilong GTS cubes! Each for $22!

Each cube is shell swapped and dyed through our special process from Cubicle Labs! We're also giving out a bunch of Pumpkin Orange Halloween Valk 3 cubes!






Also, soon we will ALSO be doing our first giveaway with Cubicle Pro Shop!
You will also have a chance to win a MAGNETIC JACK O' LANTERN GTS M CUBE!
So be sure to like the page and keep your eyes out! LOTS OF FREEBIES WOW

5% off all items with the code TRICKORTREAT !

Free 5cc lubricant (or Maru) with every premium puzzle!
Free sticker set with every order over $30!
Free cube stand, with the colour of your choice!

As well as a bunch of discounts on many items throughout our store!


----------



## Silverback (Oct 28, 2016)

I really like the shades of my stickerless Qiyi Skewb and I want to sticker my other cubes with the same shades. Has anyone ever created this color scheme and if not, what shades should I use?


----------



## Berd (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey @4Chan, it's me again. 

In the 3rd attempt in sending my mirror block stickers, the order is still incorrect - this time with the color. The red side was perfect however the orange side was the right 'side number' this time, just the wrong colour. I've attached a picture of the orange on a background of the shade I should've gotten. Many thanks again!


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 29, 2016)

Berd said:


> Hey @4Chan, it's me again.
> 
> In the 3rd attempt in sending my mirror block stickers, the order is still incorrect - this time with the color. The red side was perfect however the orange side was the right 'side number' this time, just the wrong colour. I've attached a picture of the orange on a background of the shade I should've gotten. Many thanks again!


OH NOOO

THIS TIME FOR SURE! I'll do it when I get back to work on Monday!


----------



## ender9994 (Nov 4, 2016)

Are you planning on stocking the new shengshou 4 layer pyraminx very soon (aka within 3 weeks since that is about how long shipping from hknowstore takes)?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 4, 2016)

ender9994 said:


> Are you planning on stocking the new shengshou 4 layer pyraminx very soon (aka within 3 weeks since that is about how long shipping from hknowstore takes)?



I'm not 100% sure, but pretty soon I think.
We may already have one as a sample model!


----------



## deadcat (Nov 11, 2016)

Did fluro yellow stickers fade for anyone else?


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Nov 11, 2016)

whats up with the weekly specials? this week hasn't been updated yet


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 11, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Did fluro yellow stickers fade for anyone else?


Nope, mine are still good.


----------



## Emily Wang (Nov 13, 2016)

will stickerless moyu weishis be available at some point?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 13, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> whats up with the weekly specials? this week hasn't been updated yet



It's been a SUPER busy week for us! I've been working tons of hours, including the weekends, and we will try to get that fixed for next week!





Emily Wang said:


> will stickerless moyu weishis be available at some point?



Yes! THERE WILL ALSO BE A PRIMARY VERSION!


----------



## Dom (Nov 13, 2016)

@4Chan QiYi has announced that the Wuque will be released tomorrow. How soon will they be available for order/pre-order on theCubicle.us?


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 14, 2016)

Dom said:


> @4Chan QiYi has announced that the Wuque will be released tomorrow. How soon will they be available for order/pre-order on theCubicle.us?



HONESTLY I DUNNO, I"VE BEEN HYPED ABOUT THIS CUBE FOR MONTHS


----------



## mrs1986 (Nov 17, 2016)

4Chan said:


> HONESTLY I DUNNO, I"VE BEEN HYPED ABOUT THIS CUBE FOR MONTHS


Hi 4Chan, are you from the cubicle?? 

I think that I'm between the winners of the valks 3 pumpkins, but, I'm not sure, did you already made contact with the winners??

Thanks a lot!


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 17, 2016)

mrs1986 said:


> Hi 4Chan, are you from the cubicle??
> 
> I think that I'm between the winners of the valks 3 pumpkins, but, I'm not sure, did you already made contact with the winners??
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Huh, for this one, we just bundled it with the packages.
However, some may not have been sent out, and I'll check back up on that.

I'll post for publicity here, with the order numbers and names slightly omitted:

209343 Aris**** Espi****
209630 M*** Rod*****
209805 Pau***** Cre***
208385 Kev** Bone*****
209055 Ron*** Ne****
209490 Sa*** Soa****
209988 Sto** Toe**


----------



## mrs1986 (Nov 17, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Huh, for this one, we just bundled it with the packages.
> However, some may not have been sent out, and I'll check back up on that.
> 
> I'll post for publicity here, with the order numbers and names slightly omitted:
> ...




I thoght I was this one... 

"209630 M*** Rod*****"

But, I guess not... BTW my name is Mauricio Rodriguez, that's why I thought I could be me


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 17, 2016)

4Chan said:


> 208385 Kev** Bone*****


Woah, is this Ken Bone's evil twin?


----------



## Dom (Nov 20, 2016)

@4Chan I'm trying to get some custom sticker shades for my FangShi LimCube Megaminx. Will theCubicle make those stickers? 

Also, would y'all ever do carbon fiber stickers?


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 23, 2016)

Would you ever sell non - 3x3 DIY puzzles? I'd happily assemble a 7x7 if I could get it for a couple dollars cheaper.


----------



## Meow (Nov 23, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Would you ever sell non - 3x3 DIY puzzles? I'd happily assemble a 7x7 if I could get it for a couple dollars cheaper.


 A 7x7 DIY kit would be more expensive than a 7x7.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 23, 2016)

Meow said:


> A 7x7 DIY kit would be more expensive than a 7x7.


It seems like it's got to cost something to assemble it. They aren't molded assembled.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 23, 2016)

Dom said:


> @4Chan I'm trying to get some custom sticker shades for my FangShi LimCube Megaminx. Will theCubicle make those stickers?
> 
> Also, would y'all ever do carbon fiber stickers?



Hmmm, I don't know, if it becomes very popular, then yes, but currently, I don't think there are plans for it.
As for crab-on fiber, its possible. Definitely possible.

Cubicle Labs is working with crab-on fiber atm actually, since I heard the resident chemist is an avid cyclist who only rides on crab-on bikes.



One Wheel said:


> Would you ever sell non - 3x3 DIY puzzles? I'd happily assemble a 7x7 if I could get it for a couple dollars cheaper.



Nope, DIY kits are a nightmare, especially with missing pieces.
They come assembled from the factory, and we actually unsticker, unlube, and unassemble cubes to produce DIY kits for people.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 23, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Nope, DIY kits are a nightmare, especially with missing pieces.
> They come assembled from the factory, and we actually unsticker, unlube, and unassemble cubes to produce DIY kits for people.



Ah. I thought the factory might ship some out that way.


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 25, 2016)

Hey guys, hope you all had a nice Thanksgiving! Long time no see, but I'm back now. Would just like to let everyone know about our Black Friday sale, which started a few hours ago today and will last through next Tuesday.





We are offering 10% OFF storewide + discounts of up to 80% OFF on select items. We are also offering complimentary sticker sets and cube lubricants with qualifying purchases, as well as a Cubicle Cube Stand with each cube purchase. >>Shop the sale 

We are also excited to announce our holiday shopping schedule to help facilitate a worry-free Christmas shopping experience for all of our valued customers. For important info on deadlines and the guarantees we are offering, click here: Holiday Shopping Schedule and Important Dates


----------



## a cool guy (Nov 28, 2016)

The Black Friday savings continue on into Cyber Monday! We are offering the same 10% OFF storewide discount, with savings up up to 80% OFF, and the same complimentary sticker set, cube lubricant, and Cubicle Cube Stand offer. We've also updated the sale with a new round of Cyber Monday deals! Through the end of Tuesday only. >>Shop the sale


----------



## DELToS (Dec 8, 2016)

On Black Friday I ordered a GTS M, a Premium square-1, and a few random cubes but they're still preparing for shipment, order #216978 :/
Do Magnetic cubes usually take a while? I know that they take a long time to make, plus the premium square-1 too


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm making magnetic cubes right now at 9:30pm.

Hundreds of people around the world are ordering, and it's crazy at the office right now.
We are all working very hard, should be soon!


----------



## DELToS (Dec 8, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I'm making magnetic cubes right now at 9:30pm.
> 
> Hundreds of people around the world are ordering, and it's crazy at the office right now.
> We are all working very hard, should be soon!


Ah, ok, sorry to be impatient, thanks for the response though!


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 8, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I'm making magnetic cubes right now at 9:30pm.
> 
> Hundreds of people around the world are ordering, and it's crazy at the office right now.
> We are all working very hard, should be soon!



Just curious: are you guys looking forward to the day when magnetic cubes are mass produced, or dreading the day when you no longer have a monopoly on professionally-produced magnetic cubes? Or is there an issue that you can foresee (including lack of demand, but it sounds like probably not that) that would prevent magnetic cubes from being mass-produced?


----------



## DTCuber (Dec 8, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Just curious: are you guys looking forward to the day when magnetic cubes are mass produced, or dreading the day when you no longer have a monopoly on professionally-produced magnetic cubes? Or is there an issue that you can foresee (including lack of demand, but it sounds like probably not that) that would prevent magnetic cubes from being mass-produced?



I do not work at thecubicle.us, but I think this kind of technology should be available to everyone eventually, through mass production. However, right now, I believe the best way to get magnetic cubes into the hands of all cubers is this.


----------



## Dom (Dec 8, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> I do not work at thecubicle.us, but I think this kind of technology should be available to everyone eventually, through mass production. However, right now, I believe the best way to get magnetic cubes into the hands of all cubers is this.



Okay, I don't work for theCubicle.us either, but do me a favor: buy that magnet conversion kit and use the provided super glue to slap those magnets in a Valk. Let's see how it compares to a Valk M from theCubicle. Chris has gone to great lengths to find the perfect magnets with the perfect placement and the perfect adhesive to make a cube worthy of use by world-class professional cubers.

Once you compare a cubicle magnetic cube to your home-made magnetic kit, let's revisit this conversation. And post pictures


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 8, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Just curious: are you guys looking forward to the day when magnetic cubes are mass produced, or dreading the day when you no longer have a monopoly on professionally-produced magnetic cubes? Or is there an issue that you can foresee (including lack of demand, but it sounds like probably not that) that would prevent magnetic cubes from being mass-produced?



All will be clear in a few months.
Something will happen which will answer all of your questions.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 9, 2016)

4Chan said:


> All will be clear in a few months.
> Something will happen which will answer all of your questions.



So thecubicle is working with a cube company (my guess is Qiyi) to mass produce them.

Or Gus the "Puzzle designer" is working on it.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuit said:


> So thecubicle is working with a cube company (my guess is Qiyi) to mass produce them.
> 
> Or Gus the "Puzzle designer" is working on it.



That seems like the most logical conclusion. I'm pretty excited to see what happens. I hope they go into higher order cubes right away. Might even be worth waiting to get a 7x7.

Edit: this was my first thought when I saw that answer. I guess I'll have to start working on my own list.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuit said:


> So thecubicle is working with a cube company (my guess is Qiyi) to mass produce them.
> 
> Or Gus the "Puzzle designer" is working on it.


or maybe they will mass-produce their own puzzle,


----------



## Dom (Dec 9, 2016)

biscuit said:


> So thecubicle is working with a cube company (my guess is Qiyi) to mass produce them.
> 
> Or Gus the "Puzzle designer" is working on it.


I think yeah, they're going to be mass produced by a major company. 

That means that we only have a short amount of time to get the ORIGINAL cubicle labs magnetic cubes. Get em while you still can!


----------



## DTCuber (Dec 9, 2016)

Dom said:


> Okay, I don't work for theCubicle.us either, but do me a favor: buy that magnet conversion kit and use the provided super glue to slap those magnets in a Valk. Let's see how it compares to a Valk M from theCubicle. Chris has gone to great lengths to find the perfect magnets with the perfect placement and the perfect adhesive to make a cube worthy of use by world-class professional cubers.
> 
> Once you compare a cubicle magnetic cube to your home-made magnetic kit, let's revisit this conversation. And post pictures



What Chris does is amazing. I think we can all agree on that. He definitely does produce world-class cubes. However, I know I do not need a world-class cube to enjoy the feel of magnetic puzzles.


----------



## biscuit (Dec 9, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> or maybe they will mass-produce their own puzzle,


Which I alluded too if you read the whole post.


----------



## Dom (Dec 10, 2016)

Oh yeah! Cubicle Drawstring Backpacks are finally released! That's what I'm talking about, baby!


----------



## Silverback (Dec 14, 2016)

Will the GuoGuan YueXiao Dual-Adjustment Kit be available in stickerless?


----------



## Dom (Dec 15, 2016)

Silverback said:


> Will the GuoGuan YueXiao Dual-Adjustment Kit be available in stickerless?


The kit is not a cube. It's a hardware set that you replace your Yuexiao hardware with.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 15, 2016)

Dom said:


> Oh yeah! Cubicle Drawstring Backpacks are finally released! That's what I'm talking about, baby!



We were waiting for the other colours to arrive 
We hope everyone likes them!

We've heard that people want a stronger bag, and we talked about it last month during a meeting!
A stronger bag may come in 2017.


----------



## Silverback (Dec 15, 2016)

Dom said:


> The kit is not a cube. It's a hardware set that you replace your Yuexiao hardware with.


 I know. But it contains centers. So if you want to use it on a stickerless cube, the replacement centers should be in different colors. Unless you want to create something like a void cube.


----------



## Dom (Dec 15, 2016)

4Chan said:


> We were waiting for the other colours to arrive
> We hope everyone likes them!
> 
> We've heard that people want a stronger bag, and we talked about it last month during a meeting!
> A stronger bag may come in 2017.


Oh yes. I was one of those people you heard.
I think a couple of these should be able to last me until the 2017 version comes out. 

May I make a suggestion? How about a black bag with a RED logo/lettering. That would look SICK! (Power colors)


----------



## Dom (Dec 15, 2016)

Silverback said:


> I know. But it contains centers. So if you want to use it on a stickerless cube, the replacement centers should be in different colors. Unless you want to create something like a void cube.


 couldn't you just use the old centers? Man, I hope so. @4Chan, would we be able to use the old centers? I don't have a set yet.


----------



## Silverback (Dec 15, 2016)

The centers are different. There's nothing on YouTube so far, but I watched the video on the weilong gts set. Seems like you can't use the original centers. So if there is no stickerless version, there is no point in buying this for me.


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 15, 2016)

Silverback said:


> The centers are different. There's nothing on YouTube so far, but I watched the video on the weilong gts set. Seems like you can't use the original centers. So if there is no stickerless version, there is no point in buying this for me.



They don't send center caps with the GTS Dual Adjustment System, you're supposed to use your own. Not sure if a stickerless cube with centers that are all the same color under the cap is an issue.


----------



## Silverback (Dec 16, 2016)

supercavitation said:


> They don't send center caps with the GTS Dual Adjustment System, you're supposed to use your own. Not sure if a stickerless cube with centers that are all the same color under the cap is an issue.


 That makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## Dom (Dec 17, 2016)

@Silverback
Here's what my stickerless Yuexiao looks like with my black Yuexiao centers.
I think that getting the black dual adjustment kit will look okay with the stickerless cube.


----------



## Silverback (Dec 18, 2016)

Dom said:


> @Silverback
> Here's what my stickerless Yuexiao looks like with my black Yuexiao centers.
> I think that getting the black dual adjustment kit will look okay with the stickerless cube.
> View attachment 7268 View attachment 7269 View attachment 7270 View attachment 7271 View attachment 7272


 Wow! Thanks for the effort. Seems to really make no difference. I think, I'll order one of these next time.


----------



## Torch (Dec 26, 2016)

How soon will the Cubicle have the Qiyi Wuji 7x7 in stock?


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 27, 2016)

Torch said:


> How soon will the Cubicle have the Qiyi Wuji 7x7 in stock?



Hmmm, unsure!
I know we have a few, but I'll check tomorrow!


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 28, 2016)

Torch said:


> How soon will the Cubicle have the Qiyi Wuji 7x7 in stock?



I don't know why I'm so excited for this. I probably won't get one for at least another couple of months, but I am. The Qiyi Facebook page says they were released to market today, but I can't find them for sale anywhere.


----------



## HommeViande (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi !
For Christmas I got a GTS M and a stickerless Valk M. The GTS M is fast and turns perfectly, but I feel like my Valk M has been drowned in lube. It turns very slowly (I guess that is why the magnets look a little bit weaker), the "The Valk" logo printed on the white center has progressively been totally erased, and when I first touched it my fingers got sticky and viscous. I also think the centers are screwed tighter than on my regular Valk puzzle. I think it's part of the "premium" treatment, but that might be a part of the problem.

What can I do to fix this cube ? I have already turned it for hours but it has changed nothing.
Thanks by advance.


----------



## WACWCA (Dec 28, 2016)

HommeViande said:


> Hi !
> For Christmas I got a GTS M and a stickerless Valk M. The GTS M is fast and turns perfectly, but I feel like my Valk M has been drowned in lube. It turns very slowly (I guess that is why the magnets look a little bit weaker), the "The Valk" logo printed on the white center has progressively been totally erased, and when I first touched it my fingers got sticky and viscous. I also think the centers are screwed tighter than on my regular Valk puzzle. I think it's part of the "premium" treatment, but that might be a part of the problem.
> 
> What can I do to fix this cube ? I have already turned it for hours but it has changed nothing.
> Thanks by advance.


You can loosen it?


----------



## HommeViande (Dec 28, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> You can loosen it?


That's what I just did. After about 10 full screw rotations it finally turns nearly as well as my regular unmodified Valk 3, but the pieces go away every ten seconds


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 28, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I don't know why I'm so excited for this. I probably won't get one for at least another couple of months, but I am. The Qiyi Facebook page says they were released to market today, but I can't find them for sale anywhere.



Kk! So I checked, and they will arrive in 10-14 days.



HommeViande said:


> That's what I just did. After about 10 full screw rotations it finally turns nearly as well as my regular unmodified Valk 3, but the pieces go away every ten seconds



Hmmm, maybe wipe away the excess lubricant.
It is possible that someone overlubricated the puzzle when it was prepared, with the expectation that it would break in after a few solves!


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 28, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Kk! So I checked, and they will arrive in 10-14 days.



Great! I don't suppose you have information on what kind of price point they'll have, do you? And if you do you I suppose you probably can't share it, but it can't hurt to ask . . .


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 28, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Great! I don't suppose you have information on what kind of price point they'll have, do you? And if you do you I suppose you probably can't share it, but it can't hurt to ask . . .



I actually don't know!

I talked to the boss, and we don't have pricing info yet though. ):


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 28, 2016)

4Chan said:


> I actually don't know!
> 
> I talked to the boss, and we don't have pricing info yet though. ):



I suppose I wouldn't be far wrong to guess that once you do know pricing information that will be when they become available for pre order?

On a related note: are you aware of any plans to release the Yuxin 7x7 in black stickered?


----------



## dan.crow565 (Dec 29, 2016)

It says you are a cube store in New York. Does that mean if i go to NY, I can buy cubes in person?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 29, 2016)

dan.crow565 said:


> It says you are a cube store in New York. Does that mean if i go to NY, I can buy cubes in person?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yep! Just tell us when you're coming, and we can accomodate you with a short tour and your products.


----------



## Dom (Dec 29, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Yep! Just tell us when you're coming, and we can accomodate you with a short tour and your products.


For realzies? And we don't even need a golden ticket? I better start driving!


----------



## dan.crow565 (Dec 29, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Yep! Just tell us when you're coming, and we can accomodate you with a short tour and your products.



How would I tell you when I'm coming?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit (Dec 29, 2016)

dan.crow565 said:


> How would I tell you when I'm coming?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Email them at [email protected] would probably be the best way. That or PM 4chan on here. (I don't work for the cubicle, so that could be wrong. But I doubt it.)


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 29, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Great! I don't suppose you have information on what kind of price point they'll have, do you? And if you do you I suppose you probably can't share it, but it can't hurt to ask . . .


Answer


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 29, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Answer


 Yep! Now I have to decide when I want to get one. Maybe order it with the replacement inner piece for my CB G4.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 30, 2016)

Will you/ when will you have the Cyclone Boys FeiTeng 57mm 4x4? I could order it pretty cheap from any number of Chinese stores, but, you know, things like replacing the lost part of my beloved G4, and getting stickers for my Big Sail M, and just generally 'Murica . . . .


----------



## Meow (Dec 30, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Big Sail M


wow you made a magnetic big sail??


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 30, 2016)

Meow said:


> wow you made a magnetic big sail??


 Yep. Fairly cheap, very easy project. I highly recommend it if you're interested in foot solving at all. 5x2mm n52 magnets are too strong for hand solving, but perfect for feet.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 30, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Will you/ when will you have the Cyclone Boys FeiTeng 57mm 4x4? I could order it pretty cheap from any number of Chinese stores, but, you know, things like replacing the lost part of my beloved G4, and getting stickers for my Big Sail M, and just generally 'Murica . . . .



I'll ask the boss at work tomorrow!
I want to say, yes, most likely.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 31, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Will you/ when will you have the Cyclone Boys FeiTeng 57mm 4x4? I could order it pretty cheap from any number of Chinese stores, but, you know, things like replacing the lost part of my beloved G4, and getting stickers for my Big Sail M, and just generally 'Murica . . . .



They arrived to the warehouse today!
Should be for sale very soon.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 31, 2016)

4Chan said:


> They arrived to the warehouse today!
> Should be for sale very soon.


Sweet! One other question: I've only seen them advertised elsewhere in stickerless. I don't suppose you'll have them in black, will you?


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 31, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Sweet! One other question: I've only seen them advertised elsewhere in stickerless. I don't suppose you'll have them in black, will you?



Hmmm, I'll check on Sunday or Monday.
I might work from home on Sunday, so I'll update this thread when I can!


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 31, 2016)

4Chan said:


> Hmmm, I'll check on Sunday or Monday.
> I might work from home on Sunday, so I'll update this thread when I can!



Thanks! No rush. I guess really it doesn't matter, either. If it's available in black I'll order it in black, if not, stickerless is fine. Happy New Year!


----------



## Geneva (Jan 6, 2017)

Does anyone know when the Valk M's will ship? I don't mind waiting, but I was wondering. I ordered mine on Dec 25th 2016


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 6, 2017)

Geneva said:


> Does anyone know when the Valk M's will ship? I don't mind waiting, but I was wondering. I ordered mine on Dec 25th 2016



Send us your order number, and we'll look into it!

With the current batch, they should ship by next week.


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Jan 6, 2017)

I see that the cubicle has the YuXin Huanglong 7x7x7 in stickerless pink, is this an error? I thought they only came in stickerless red.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 6, 2017)

wrathofgods54 said:


> I see that the cubicle has the YuXin Huanglong 7x7x7 in stickerless pink, is this an error? I thought they only came in stickerless red.



Nope! It's definitely pink


----------



## Chree (Jan 6, 2017)

Not sure if this was on purpose or not, but on your "Best Cubes of 2016 Sale", you've included the Yusu R instead of the Wuque, which Chris mentioned in the video.


----------



## e-cube (Jan 6, 2017)

Hershey said:


> Oh yay! I was wondering when the store would open. OH Zhanchi, interesting... You should also stock stickers, 5x5 and some popular cube that people are likely to buy, maybe a Wittwo 2x2?


I love New Jersey!


----------



## e-cube (Jan 6, 2017)

Chree said:


> Not sure if this was on purpose or not, but on your "Best Cubes of 2016 Sale", you've included the Yusu R instead of the Wuque, which Chris mentioned in the video.


That's cool.


----------



## messiahyo_ (Jan 10, 2017)

No, I am not complaining. I am just telling you guys about my experience with the Cubicle and would like to see if anyone else had had similar problems. So this is the story: On Wednesday of last week, I ordered a white GuoGuan YueXiao from the Cubicle. It took four days for the package to reach the USPS in White Plains, New York. And Sunday night, it said that the package departed the White Plains facility and was on its way to my state, Georgia. This morning, I checked the tracking and apparently it only departed the facility at 4:00 this morning. And I swear, the tracking claimed it departed on Sunday night. And it also says expected delivery day is Thursday. That means if it DOES deliver thursday, I will have be waited a week and one day for a simple 3x3. Next time I order a cube, it's coming from SpeedCubeShop.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 10, 2017)

messiahyo_ said:


> No, I am not complaining. I am just telling you guys about my experience with the Cubicle and would like to see if anyone else had had similar problems. So this is the story: On Wednesday of last week, I ordered a white GuoGuan YueXiao from the Cubicle. It took four days for the package to reach the USPS in White Plains, New York. And Sunday night, it said that the package departed the White Plains facility and was on its way to my state, Georgia. This morning, I checked the tracking and apparently it only departed the facility at 4:00 this morning. And I swear, the tracking claimed it departed on Sunday night. And it also says expected delivery day is Thursday. That means if it DOES deliver thursday, I will have be waited a week and one day for a simple 3x3. Next time I order a cube, it's coming from SpeedCubeShop.


And how is this the cubicle's fault?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jan 10, 2017)

Sounds like more of a USPS issue. Anyway a week is nothing. You should try the South African postal service. I've had a package take 6 months to get delivered. You don't want to know what the tracking looks like after that.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 10, 2017)

Uh... this is USPS's fault, after the cubicle makes the order and brings it to the post office, they have no control over what happens.


----------



## allanboss131 (Jan 10, 2017)

Dang a week for the cubicle? That's pretty good! I have waited 2 weeks for non premium cubes to just ship out on a non holiday occasion. I live in Virginia and never order from the cubicle anymore because they just take so long to ship things out.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 10, 2017)

messiahyo_ said:


> No, I am not complaining. I am just telling you guys about my experience with the Cubicle and would like to see if anyone else had had similar problems. So this is the story: On Wednesday of last week, I ordered a white GuoGuan YueXiao from the Cubicle. It took four days for the package to reach the USPS in White Plains, New York. And Sunday night, it said that the package departed the White Plains facility and was on its way to my state, Georgia. This morning, I checked the tracking and apparently it only departed the facility at 4:00 this morning. And I swear, the tracking claimed it departed on Sunday night. And it also says expected delivery day is Thursday. That means if it DOES deliver thursday, I will have be waited a week and one day for a simple 3x3. Next time I order a cube, it's coming from SpeedCubeShop.



Always purchase rush processing. Usually your cube will go out next day. And yeah, USPS around this time of year is garbage


----------



## Dom (Jan 10, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Always purchase rush processing. Usually your cube will go out next day. And yeah, USPS around this time of year is garbage


I did this, and it still took a long time. It was when they were doing a big promotion with the Halloween cubes. @4Chan was working night and day to get all those custom orders out and it still took a long time. Those guys don't have enough staff to operate at the massive volume they do. They spread themselves too thin.

The Cubicle has certain products that you just can't get anywhere else, but they're not the fastest. And they don't claim to be the fastest. They claim to have excellent products and yes, they do.

I miss Cubes4Speed. Fastest cubes. Fastest shipping. Best prices.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 10, 2017)

Except for when I ordered during the 2015 black friday sale, I've never had an order take more than 2 or 3 days to ship with standard shipping. I will say that my one order from C4S was faster though.


----------



## messiahyo_ (Jan 10, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> And how is this the cubicle's fault?


True. But still, I've had experience like this with another company. They had it given you usps and then didn't get it for a month. Tried another company and worked fine



AlphaSheep said:


> Sounds like more of a USPS issue. Anyway a week is nothing. You should try the South African postal service. I've had a package take 6 months to get delivered. You don't want to know what the tracking looks like after that.


Damn



Ordway Persyn said:


> Uh... this is USPS's fault, after the cubicle makes the order and brings it to the post office, they have no control over what happens.


Oh ya



obelisk477 said:


> Always purchase rush processing. Usually your cube will go out next day. And yeah, USPS around this time of year is garbage


I don't want to spend more money,


----------



## Dom (Jan 11, 2017)

Silverback said:


> Wow! Thanks for the effort. Seems to really make no difference. I think, I'll order one of these next time.


Just discovered that the Yuexiao dual adjustment kit comes in primary as well. Primary plastic would be a good match for stickerless. Or have you already made your purchase?


----------



## jaredye (Jan 11, 2017)

So do you guys have the new Wuque 4X4? Heard the old batch has high defective rate. Just want to make sure what I'm getting before I make my purchase.


----------



## Dom (Jan 11, 2017)

jaredye said:


> So do you guys have the new Wuque 4X4? Heard the old batch has high defective rate. Just want to make sure what I'm getting before I make my purchase.


when the Wuque first came out, I noticed that very soon after, the stickerless version appeared to be sold out. The cubicle website said it was backordered. This leads me to believe that any stickerless Wuque you buy today from the cubicle will not be from the first batch.


----------



## jaredye (Jan 11, 2017)

Dom said:


> when the Wuque first came out, I noticed that very soon after, the stickerless version appeared to be sold out. The cubicle website said it was backordered. This leads me to believe that any stickerless Wuque you buy today from the cubicle will not be from the first batch.


Thanks for the info. I'm indeed interested in the stickerless version. However, it seems the Qiyi official account said that the new batch was first sent on 12/14. I don't know when they get their current inventory so I just want to make sure.


----------



## messiahyo_ (Jan 11, 2017)

jaredye said:


> So do you guys have the new Wuque 4X4? Heard the old batch has high defective rate. Just want to make sure what I'm getting before I make my purchase.


Where do you buy cubes from?


----------



## Meow (Jan 12, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> Always purchase rush processing. Usually your cube will go out next day. And yeah, USPS around this time of year is garbage


. Well really not just now, usps is always bad


----------



## EntireTV (Jan 12, 2017)

AlphaSheep said:


> Sounds like more of a USPS issue. Anyway a week is nothing. You should try the South African postal service. I've had a package take 6 months to get delivered. You don't want to know what the tracking looks like after that.



Yeah lol, I've heard stories. When I visited family there, we sealed our bags with tape so they (a few corrupt people) couldn't get in.


----------



## messiahyo_ (Jan 12, 2017)

Meow said:


> . Well really not just now, usps is always bad


Ikr. Today is the expected delivery date of my YueXiao but I know that'll be delayed and I'll be waiting until next week. I've been waiting for 8 days now. Ordering from SCS next time.


----------



## Dom (Jan 12, 2017)

messiahyo_ said:


> Ikr. Today is the expected delivery date of my YueXiao but I know that'll be delayed and I'll be waiting until next week. I've been waiting for 8 days now. Ordering from SCS next time.


let's see here... you agree that USPS is the problem (not the cubicle), so you conclude that you should take your business to another store that ALSO uses USPS....


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jan 12, 2017)

Dom said:


> let's see here... you agree that USPS is the problem (not the cubicle), so you conclude that you should take your business to another store that ALSO uses USPS....


i lol'd pretty hard

Edit: then again, perhaps the USPS service in cali wouldn't have the same issues atm as the services near the cubicle, so idk anymore lol nvm.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 12, 2017)

Dom said:


> Just discovered that the Yuexiao dual adjustment kit comes in primary as well. Primary plastic would be a good match for stickerless. Or have you already made your purchase?


I was about to order yesterday to use the best-cubes-of-2016-discount. But then I realized, that the only discounted item I ordered was the thunderclap. So I decided to wait for a better offer or more new items that I want, like the magnetic clock...


----------



## Dom (Jan 16, 2017)

@4Chan I saw that the description of the Cubicle Jacket says it has pockets, but I can't see pockets in the picture. Would you be able to post pictures where I can see what kind of pockets it has and if my Wuque would easily fit in there?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 16, 2017)

Sure! I can try to do that tomorrow if I remember.

However, I can definitely attest that the pockets are large enough for moderne big cubes.


----------



## UberJay (Jan 19, 2017)

I placed my order on the 31st December. 

This was an order outside of the US but they promised (and I paid for) delivery between 5-10 days.

I contacted them three times and each time was ignored. I sent a final email today and finally got a response.

Delivery can take up to 40 WORKING DAYS.

This is not what was stated especially when they charge you for a courier delivery (not standard post).

Would never order again or recommend.


----------



## messiahyo_ (Jan 20, 2017)

UberJay said:


> I placed my order on the 31st December.
> 
> This was an order outside of the US but they promised (and I paid for) delivery between 5-10 days.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that. They said I would get my package in 3-5 business days and I got it in EIGHT DAYS!


----------



## Xtremecubing (Jan 21, 2017)

There's nothing the cubicle can do about USPS.......... they ship the order, once it's shipped it's out of their hands.


----------



## Dom (Jan 21, 2017)

Xtremecubing said:


> There's nothing the cubicle can do about USPS.......... they ship the order, once it's shipped it's out of their hands.


It's no use. No matter how many times you tell them, they just don't get it.


----------



## messiahyo_ (Jan 21, 2017)

Dom said:


> It's no use. No matter how many times you tell them, they just don't get it.


Hey, don't act like we're stupid. If there's anyone here who doesn't have a clue, it's you.


----------



## LouMeu (Jan 21, 2017)

messiahyo_ said:


> Hey, don't act like we're stupid. If there's anyone here who doesn't have a clue, it's you.



Come on. Can't we just agree that it's not the cubicles fault that USPS has inconsistent delivery times?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 21, 2017)

messiahyo_ said:


> Hey, don't act like we're stupid. If there's anyone here who doesn't have a clue, it's you.



I'd be curious to hear your reasoning for this statement. Everything I've ever seen posted by @Dom has seemed quite reasonable, balanced, and well informed.


----------



## UberJay (Jan 21, 2017)

Visit the delivery info page on the cubicle.us site. Under International delivery the state 6-15 days. When you read this statement "what you get" from is it that delivery will be 6-15 days. My problem reasonably is.

1. They ignore emails.
2. Their international delivery can take up to 40 WORKING DAYS and this timeframe is not stated on the website. A shorter one is to mislead you.

You can blame a carrier for not delivering. But it's simply dishonest not to state delivery times are upto 40 working days on your delivery page when clearly this is the official response of their customer service (after your money has been taken).


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 21, 2017)

UberJay said:


> Visit the delivery info page on the cubicle.us site. Under International delivery the state 6-15 days. When you read this statement "what you get" from is it that delivery will be 6-15 days. My problem reasonably is.
> 
> 1. They ignore emails.
> 2. Their international delivery can take up to 40 WORKING DAYS and this timeframe is not stated on the website. A shorter one is to mislead you.
> ...




We don't ignore emails, the customer service department is just too busy from the hundreds per day they get. Thank goodness I don't deal with that anymore.

The time frame is because of different countries.

Some countries like Germany and Sweden have incredibly efficient infrastructures per land mass and process quickly, where as South Africa, Chile, and Argentina can take two months. This all averages out to up to 40 days per most countries.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 21, 2017)

My first Cubicle order, back in 2012, spent a week being processed by USPS in New York. I was annoyed, but I didn't blame TheCubicle, because it was literally out of their hands.

It then took even longer for the handover to the UK couriers. I was annoyed, especially because the tracking was non-existent at that stage, but again I didn't blame TheCubicle for Royal Mail's import process and lack of tracking handover from international couriers.

Also, I emailed their customer service (about Valk M lead times) about 3 days ago, and I haven't received a response yet. You know what? I don't feel my email has been ignored, I'm patiently waiting for a reply because they are probably really busy, what with being the only vendor (and soon to be distributor) of magnetic 3x3s, as well as the top cubing shop in the world bar none in terms of stock availability and choice.

Why all the hate recently? Keep up the good work guys, get round to my email whenever you like, it's no biggie! xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 22, 2017)

UberJay said:


> Visit the delivery info page on the cubicle.us site. Under International delivery the state 6-15 days. When you read this statement "what you get" from is it that delivery will be 6-15 days. My problem reasonably is.
> 
> 1. They ignore emails.
> 2. Their international delivery can take up to 40 WORKING DAYS and this timeframe is not stated on the website. A shorter one is to mislead you.
> ...




They said ESTIMATED delivery time is 6-15 days, they DON'T say guaranteed 6-15 days. Estimated means thats how long it takes on average (it could take longer or shorter). and they likely get those estimations from the respective mail services they ship to. It is in fact 100% the Mail services fault for being slow.


----------



## UberJay (Jan 22, 2017)

4Chan said:


> We don't ignore emails, the customer service department is just too busy from the hundreds per day they get. Thank goodness I don't deal with that anymore.
> 
> The time frame is because of different countries.
> 
> Some countries like Germany and Sweden have incredibly efficient infrastructures per land mass and process quickly, where as South Africa, Chile, and Argentina can take two months. This all averages out to up to 40 days per most countries.



IF IT AVERAGES OUT TO 40 WORKING DAYS PER COUNTRY FOR INTERNATIONAL POSTAGE. DON'T WRITE 6-15 DAYS. IT'S JUST DISHONEST.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 22, 2017)

No no, 40 is the upper bound.

Once you reach 40, we work something out for you with customer service.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 23, 2017)

UberJay said:


> IF IT AVERAGES OUT TO 40 WORKING DAYS PER COUNTRY FOR INTERNATIONAL POSTAGE. DON'T WRITE 6-15 DAYS. IT'S JUST DISHONEST.



1 data point, does not an average make....


----------



## jaredye (Jan 23, 2017)

I ordered a stickerless Yan3 but got a primary one. Just curious guys, have you received incorrect items and what did the shop do?


----------



## unirox13 (Jan 23, 2017)

I once ordered a Stickerless puzzle and recieved a black one. I contacted them via email, explained the situation. I also included the order number, a picture of the receipt that came with the order and a picture of the puzzle next to the receipt. They were very helpful and apologetic. They sent me the correct puzzle along with a prepaid return envelope so I could send the wrong puzzle back to them. A simple mistake that they were quick and happy to fix. They're still my go to puzzle shop.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 24, 2017)

jaredye said:


> I ordered a stickerless Yan3 but got a primary one. Just curious guys, have you received incorrect items and what did the shop do?



If you contact customer support, they should be able to help.
If I were still here, I could handle it, but unfortunately...

I'm leaving the US temporarily, and will be back in a few weeks!
I've left behind lots of magnetic cubes and products, and I'll be back soon to handle things!


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 24, 2017)

https://thecubicle.us/10ml-p-8333.html


----------



## WhipeeDip (Jan 26, 2017)

Are magnetic cubes no longer sold? I see that they've all been discontinued.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 26, 2017)

WhipeeDip said:


> Are magnetic cubes no longer sold? I see that they've all been discontinued.


Gonna guess it has to do with this note on the site: "Cubicle Labs magnetic cubes will be temporarily out of stock from January 24 to February 8 as we catch up with the existing orders. Any orders placed on or before January 24 will be fulfilled as quickly as we can. The magnetic cubes will be back in stock shortly after February 8. We apologize for any inconvenience."


----------



## WhipeeDip (Jan 26, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Gonna guess it has to do with this note on the site: "Cubicle Labs magnetic cubes will be temporarily out of stock from January 24 to February 8 as we catch up with the existing orders. Any orders placed on or before January 24 will be fulfilled as quickly as we can. The magnetic cubes will be back in stock shortly after February 8. We apologize for any inconvenience."


Not sure how I missed that. Thanks!


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 28, 2017)

https://thecubicle.us/lubicle-silk-10ml-p-7032.html
Silk gone for a while it seems.


----------



## UberJay (Feb 2, 2017)

pipkiksass said:


> My first Cubicle order, back in 2012, spent a week being processed by USPS in New York. I was annoyed, but I didn't blame TheCubicle, because it was literally out of their hands.
> 
> It then took even longer for the handover to the UK couriers. I was annoyed, especially because the tracking was non-existent at that stage, but again I didn't blame TheCubicle for Royal Mail's import process and lack of tracking handover from international couriers.
> 
> ...



I run a number of online businesses. I can tell you that if I used a carrier service that I knew was broken, inefficient and consistently did not meet their delivery times I PROMISED I would OBVIOUSLY stop using them.

It's my business I'm responsible for who I contract to deliver parcels. If your national post service does not do a good job employ a private courier service. I've checked and done the maths and for the postage they charge and delivery times they quote it looks as though you are receiving a private courier service (clearly you are not). You can likely charge less postage if you are dealing in volume. We can assume that the Cubicle.Us does some volume unless all of the customer service emails the owner has claimed they are so busy with are ALL COMPLAINTS.

Royal Mail is not a courier service it's the national postal system for the UK. If you sent the item via an independent courier service it would bypass Royal Mail and there would be consistent tracking. Again by using the same old tired delivery method it causes further failure.

You stated you emailed them and did not hear back from them for 3 days and you're ok with that! I sent them three emails and was ignored and NEVER received a response. Most online business will respond within 24 hours. In fact it's the expected norm. Don't take my word for it here is a survey conducted by Harvard Business Review’s on response times.

*37%* of online businesses responded within an hour.
*16%* responded within 1-24 hours
24% took more than 24 hours - The Cubicle in your experience.
23% never responded at all - The Cubicle in my experience.

It seems ridiculous to me that:

1. You would praise a business that uses an inefficient delivery service knowing full well that it's problematic (by your own definition) and recommend it to others. Even though the postage you paid via the cubicle would cover a more efficient postage service. Instead it obviously goes into their pocket.

2. You would except a response time longer than 3 days from a customer service department (you had not even received one at the 3 day stage) and would recommend other people to use this service as if ignoring you for 3 days was helpful. Most helpful businesses striving to assist customers can within one hour (the companies worth recommending) or at least 24 hours (also worth recommending). The remaining companies from the survey either dont bother to respond (my experience or respond in a time frame which pretty much unhelpful - Your experience). Recommend away!

Everybody has their own expectations. Your's are that receiving a parcel over the estimated delivery time and being unable to track it combined with a customer service who will not respond for at least 72 hours (or in my case not at all) is a recommended experience. People like yourself should continue to use them. Please don't come on here though and make out that everything is ok just because your expectations of delivery and customer service are so low.

I still have not received my parcel (of course). I cant track it (like yourself). I have emailed them again 3 days ago and have not received a response (of course) they must be busy with all those emails (not complaints (that's sarcasm for people outside of the UK)).

The entire experience with the Cubicle can be summed up with the owners (or what looks like the owner by the way he wrote 'we') response above in regards to working previously in customer service. '*Thank goodness I don't deal with that anymore*'.

Nice.


----------



## DTCuber (Feb 2, 2017)

UberJay said:


> I run a number of online businesses. I can tell you that if I used a carrier service that I knew was broken, inefficient and consistently did not meet their delivery times I PROMISED I would OBVIOUSLY stop using them.
> 
> It's my business I'm responsible for who I contract to deliver parcels. If your national post service does not do a good job employ a private courier service. I've checked and done the maths and for the postage they charge and delivery times they quote it looks as though you are receiving a private courier service (clearly you are not). You can likely charge less postage if you are dealing in volume. We can assume that the Cubicle.Us does some volume unless all of the customer service emails the owner has claimed they are so busy with are ALL COMPLAINTS.
> 
> ...


Completely agreed. That's why I only shop here.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Feb 2, 2017)

DTCuber said:


> Completely agreed. That's why I only shop here.


And CubeDepot?


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 3, 2017)

Will you guys be selling GAN AIR Lite versions? I sorta want one but I don't care about all the extra expensive accessories and fancy box.


----------



## Dom (Feb 3, 2017)

@UberJay @DTCuber What could the Cubicle do to make you shop there on a regular basis? In other words, what things would you do differently if you were the online cube store?

People like @4Chan might take your suggestions and make the Cubicle better.

P.S. The new mini 4x4 is on sale at the Cubicle!  I have one and I love it!


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 3, 2017)

UberJay said:


> I run a number of online businesses. I can tell you that if I used a carrier service that I knew was broken, inefficient and consistently did not meet their delivery times I PROMISED I would OBVIOUSLY stop using them.


A few people moaning is not sufficient evidence that they are 'consistently' failing, is it? Also, nobody really promises delivery times, do they? I'm genuinely interested - do you promise delivery times in your online businesses, or just estimate based on average max/min delivery times? 

But yeah, in the UK there are several private couriers who do a better job than Royal Mail (who do have their own courier service, ParcelForce) and at a lower price. I don't personally use Royal Mail (or ParcelForce) for packages, but I don't run several online businesses, just occasional eBaying. I'd imagine TheCubicle could get a good deal for a better service than what they're getting, if the number of complaints is sufficient to make them address their choice of couriers.



UberJay said:


> You stated you emailed them and did not hear back from them for 3 days and you're ok with that! I sent them three emails and was ignored and NEVER received a response. Most online business will respond within 24 hours...


Yeah, I'm fine with 3 days. I have cancer, my priorities in life are clearly not the same as most people's. But you are clearly in a different boat (i.e. having no response whatsoever). I'm not sure what the staffing structure is like at TheCubicle, but perhaps they need to dedicate more manpower to customer service, or hire more staff if they're struggling with demand. 

Take a look at my post, what I actually say and recommend is that TheCubicle is "the top cubing shop in the world bar none in terms of stock availability and choice". For me, not being able to track my package is something that I'm used to with international shipping, and waiting a bit for a response from an email is an unfortunate down-side. I never say that they're perfect, and you're clearly very upset with them. I'm not here to defend them, and I clearly acknowledge the courier issues in my earlier post. 

Unless there has been some restructuring, I don't think @4Chan is the owner. Phil Yu used to be the owner, I think (asmallkitten - no longer on the forum, but he's on YouTube, and his channel describes TheCubicle as "my store" [sic]). 

I'll say it again, I'm not here to defend them, just wondering why there's so much SHOUTING and hate recently. Personally, I like TheCubicle, and would continue to use them regardless of their choice of courier, and terrible response times to emails. Per my earlier post, that's because they have the best puzzle selection and choice. But then if I never received a response to my email (I have now, by the way), and never received my cubes, I'd probably be a little more upset. Not much, just a little. Like I said earlier, my priorities are somewhat different to others. If an email doesn't get a response in a week, or if my cubes take a month to get here, it's not the end of the world for me.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 3, 2017)

I believe that in the US, USPS is the cheapest option for mailing most packages. If you want to upgrade in terms of speed or reliability you can pay more, either for upgraded USPS service or for a private carrier such as UPS or FedEx, but in my experience the private carriers' budget service really isn't an improvement on USPS, and they often transfer to USPS for final delivery anyway. I don't believe that TheCubicle offers upgraded shipping, and if they do most upgraded shipping I've looked at is prohibitively expensive. Do you really want to pay an extra $40 to get a $20 cube the next day?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 3, 2017)

If silk is discontinued will you be updating your lube bundles? (Because I was thinking of getting one of those).


----------



## Loiloiloi (Feb 3, 2017)

pipkiksass said:


> "my store" [sic]


How is this incorrect?


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 3, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> How is this incorrect?



What? The natural English would be "his store". Sic is a Latin abbreviation for "sic erat scriptum", indicating that the words have been lifted directly from the source, rather than adapted. Sic does not in any way imply that the source material is incorrect. 

Anyway, back on topic???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 1, 2017)

I ordered 10 Qiyi Warrior Ws on Saturday. They arrived today.
The cubes are great, but one of the centers came without a spring.


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Mar 2, 2017)

Regarding the giveaway of premium puzzles, is there a choice of puzzle colour and sticker shades for winners? or just sticker shades but the cubes only have one color?


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 2, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I ordered 10 Qiyi Warrior Ws on Saturday. They arrived today.
> The cubes are great, but one of the centers came without a spring.



Oh no! Sometimes things like that happen
Send customer service a picture (or PM me), and we/I can fix it for you!



Nam Dank the Tank said:


> Regarding the giveaway of premium puzzles, is there a choice of puzzle colour and sticker shades for winners? or just sticker shades but the cubes only have one color?



Usually both!


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 2, 2017)

Just recently got back into cubing and bought a GTS from you guys and saw in my order history that I have order #30, Phil's "a One Handed Zhanchi" from 2011.

<3 you guys


----------



## biscuit (Mar 2, 2017)

If I were to one of the first place prizes, coul I opt to take one of the 5x5's over a 3x3?


----------



## RubiksSolver (Mar 5, 2017)

I recently contacted them saying I want 1x1 diy kits because disassembly and re-assembly takes a long time. Will I get in trouble for this?


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 5, 2017)

nope, much worse has come our way


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 5, 2017)

LOL


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 5, 2017)

RubiksSolver said:


> I recently contacted them saying I want 1x1 diy kits because disassembly and re-assembly takes a long time. Will I get in trouble for this?



Yes. Asking thecubicle.us a question like this is a serious matter that should not be taken lightly. Recently, someone e-mailed them asking for a Cubicle Premium Screwdriver, and they were permanently banned from the WCA, fined $10,000, and imprisoned for thirty years.

Just kidding, don't worry about it.


----------



## willfcc (Mar 6, 2017)

Shengshou Teraminx ordered. Will you be making stickers? I'm sorta crazy that way…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubiksSolver (Mar 7, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Yes. Asking thecubicle.us a question like this is a serious matter that should not be taken lightly. Recently, someone e-mailed them asking for a Cubicle Premium Screwdriver, and they were permanently banned from the WCA, fined $10,000, and imprisoned for thirty years.
> 
> Just kidding, don't worry about it.


No offense but to make it more believable I would've just put banned for WCA, not he went to prison for 30 years XD


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 7, 2017)

willfcc said:


> Shengshou Teraminx ordered. Will you be making stickers? I'm sorta crazy that way…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Aaaaaah, nooooooooo
That's waaaAAaAAayyy too many stickers to do, sorry!


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 7, 2017)

RubiksSolver said:


> No offense but to make it more believable I would've just put banned for WCA, not he went to prison for 30 years XD



Wasn't exactly trying to make it believable. I was more just going for ridiculous.


----------



## RubiksSolver (Mar 7, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Wasn't exactly trying to make it believable. I was more just going for ridiculous.


Haha, by the way, I'm the guy that you replied to last month on '' A non-cuber walks into a cubing competition"


----------



## mitja (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi, do you have any replacenet edges for valk3 colorfull? I need blue/yellow edge? The torpedo broke away while i tried to disassemble.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 7, 2017)

mitja said:


> Hi, do you have any replacenet edges for valk3 colorfull? I need blue/yellow edge? The torpedo broke away while i tried to disassemble.


https://thecubicle.us/replacement-parts-p-2983.html


----------



## mitja (Mar 7, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> https://thecubicle.us/replacement-parts-p-2983.html


Thanks just ordered


----------



## Silverback (Mar 7, 2017)

Dom said:


> Just discovered that the Yuexiao dual adjustment kit comes in primary as well. Primary plastic would be a good match for stickerless. Or have you already made your purchase?


So I finally got my Yue Xiao dual adjustment kit three weeks ago. 
By the way: Shipping was way faster than I had expected.
The cube turned out great. I lubed it with the old balanced lube kit. Now I don't know if it is because of the new internals or the lube, but the cube turns incredibly smooth and effortless and is still my main. Even though I also got a Valk and a Gan UM. Both great cubes but not as buttery smooth as my Yue Xiao.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Will you be making fitted stickers for the Shengshou pearl megaminx? Also, how does it compare to the Xman galaxy mega?


----------



## DTCuber (Apr 2, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Will you be making fitted stickers for the Shengshou pearl megaminx? Also, how does it compare to the Xman galaxy mega?



Pearl Megaminx Review:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu2bBL-CrdY


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 2, 2017)

How many orders have you got for the boob cube M so far??????????¿


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 5, 2017)

I see the black yuxin 8x8 and 9x9 are available. Does that mean the black 7x7 is coming soon?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 7, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> Will you be making fitted stickers for the Shengshou pearl megaminx? Also, how does it compare to the Xman galaxy mega?



Yep! It's faster and crispier feeling.
Imagine a shengshou fangyuan in megaminix form.



cuber314159 said:


> How many orders have you got for the boob cube M so far??????????¿



Enough for me to cry



One Wheel said:


> I see the black yuxin 8x8 and 9x9 are available. Does that mean the black 7x7 is coming soon?



Yessssssss


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 7, 2017)

@4Chan 
Hey Chris, anything new happening with the boron-treated cubes? I want to get one but am too lazy to earn any money!


----------



## Draranor (Apr 7, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> @4Chan
> Hey Chris, anything new happening with the boron-treated cubes? I want to get one but am too lazy to earn any money!


I was literally thinking of asking about the boron treated cubes earlier today


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 7, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> @4Chan
> Hey Chris, anything new happening with the boron-treated cubes? I want to get one but am too lazy to earn any money!



I showed the bosses a treated cube today, and it felt so nice that they approved it

Will probably release simultaneously with the GTS 2 M.

So that means you can order the following:
1. Cubicle Premium Boron-Treated MoYu WeiLong GTS
2. Cubicle Premium Boron-Treated MoYu WeiLong GTS M
3. Cubicle Premium Boron-Treated MoYu WeiLong GTS 2
4. Cubicle Premium Boron-Treated MoYu WeiLong GTS 2 M

Jesus christ those adjectives are getting ridiculous
The magnetic AND boron treated versions will feature a GREEN glow on the Cubicle Labs logo, for the green flame of boron.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 7, 2017)

4Chan said:


> I showed the bosses a treated cube today, and it felt so nice that they approved it
> 
> Will probably release simultaneously with the GTS 2 M.
> 
> ...





JustinTimeCuber said:


> 830: When you remember the olden days when Chris Tran wasn't making magnetic and/or boron-treated cubes.


----------



## Draranor (Apr 7, 2017)

4Chan said:


> I showed the bosses a treated cube today, and it felt so nice that they approved it
> 
> Will probably release simultaneously with the GTS 2 M.
> 
> ...


Do you guys have an estimation of how much they will cost, or maybe even a final price? Because I'm really looking forward to this


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 7, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Do you guys have an estimation of how much they will cost, or maybe even a final price? Because I'm really looking forward to this



Yep! The final price is $9 per cube.

I selected the chemicals for price, safety, and efficiency.
We now have LITERS of chemicals in preparation for this.


----------



## Draranor (Apr 7, 2017)

4Chan said:


> Yep! The final price is $9 per cube.
> 
> I selected the chemicals for price, safety, and efficiency.
> We now have LITERS of chemicals in preparation for this.


That's awesome, can't wait! Also, one more question; would we be able to request to have just the internals, and not the caps, treated? Or is it easier/does it work better to do it as the one solid piece? So that way, at least on the gts v1, you wouldn't have the gray swirls and stuff visible under the stickers


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 7, 2017)

Draranor said:


> That's awesome, can't wait! Also, one more question; would we be able to request to have just the internals, and not the caps, treated? Or is it easier/does it work better to do it as the one solid piece? So that way, at least on the gts v1, you wouldn't have the gray swirls and stuff visible under the stickers



Yes! That's actually how I'll do them by default for the GTS 1


----------



## JTay (Apr 10, 2017)

Will I be able to buy a stickerless GTS2 that has been Boron treated? I understand there was some discoloration of the plastic but I still hope to be able to get one!


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Apr 20, 2017)

hi, I'd like to voice my displeasure in the service. So recently, every time I've ordered from the cubicle it's been a pretty negative experience, but this time was probably at its peak. I ordered a Qiyi M-bag and DNM-37. When I picked up my package it was barely bigger than a 7x7, so from the outside I knew they forgot the M-bag (I did get the DNM-37 though). However, when I opened the package, not only did I not have an M-bag, I got a qiyi MESH bag that comes with the thunderclap. This was something I truly found annoying and I would've felt a little better if they just forgot, considering they work so much (I watch chris tran all the time). If needed, I have before/after opening package pictures, and I've already sent a customer service inquiry about it. Hopefully I won't have to wait a little under a week like last time I went to customer service.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 6, 2017)

I'm thinking of buying DNM37 but shipping to the UK is more expensive than the product itself, surely you can just put it in a little envelope and send it for $2, why does shipping a 10ml bottle cost $12. Or should I just get big Maru if the cubicle only provide their premium cubing products to the US at a decent price


----------



## One Wheel (May 6, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> I'm thinking of buying DNM37 but shipping to the UK is more expensive than the product itself, surely you can just put it in a little envelope and send it for $2, why does shipping a 10ml bottle cost $12. Or should I just get big Maru if the cubicle only provide their premium cubing products to the US at a decent price



You can't even put something like that in a little envelope and mail it within the US for $2, let alone send it thousands of miles across the ocean. It's not a matter of the cubicle discriminating, just covering costs.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 7, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> You can't even put something like that in a little envelope and mail it within the US for $2, let alone send it thousands of miles across the ocean. It's not a matter of the cubicle discriminating, just covering costs.



But does it really coat $12 to send a tiny bottle of lube to the UK. On magiccubemall it costs 18 cents to ship m-lube


----------



## One Wheel (May 7, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> But does it really coat $12 to send a tiny bottle of lube to the UK. On magiccubemall it costs 18 cents to ship m-lube


Yes: https://m.usps.com/m/PricesMailServ...hippingDateTimeString=2017-5-07 T11:1:36:473Z


----------



## cuber314159 (May 7, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Yes: https://m.usps.com/m/PricesMailServices?countryName=England+(Great+Britain+and+Northern+Ireland)&countryID=10142&countrySwitch=Int&mailShapeAndSize=LetterLarge&weightOunces=2&envelopeWontBend=true&shippingDateTimeString=2017-5-07 T11:1:36:473Z


So hy would they use such an over priced wrcice, is there n other shipping service that is cheaper


----------



## One Wheel (May 7, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> So hy would they use such an over priced wrcice, is there n other shipping service that is cheaper



Which do you suggest? Try calculating shipping with a few different shipping companies, and I suspect you'll find that's not too far out of line.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 7, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Which do you suggest? Try calculating shipping with a few different shipping companies, and I suspect you'll find that's not too far out of line.


so basically shipping from the US is rediculosly expensive wherever you go to.
I guess I will just have to get more maru when I run out of it


----------



## One Wheel (May 7, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> so basically shipping from the US is rediculosly expensive wherever you go to.
> I guess I will just have to get more maru when I run out of it


It probably has more to do with currency manipulation by China making shipping from there ridiculously cheap, but yes.


----------



## xyzzy (May 8, 2017)

How long can I expect international shipping to take?


----------



## cuber314159 (May 8, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> It probably has more to do with currency manipulation by China making shipping from there ridiculously cheap, but yes.


http://www.magiccubemall.com/p/Form...t-Lube-Oil-10ML-for-XWH-Magic-Cube_M1663.html
shipping the same size and weight for 20 cents


----------



## js5752 (May 8, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> http://www.magiccubemall.com/p/Form...t-Lube-Oil-10ML-for-XWH-Magic-Cube_M1663.html
> shipping the same size and weight for 20 cents



Just to point something out, you're not really comparing apples to apples here.
Magic Cube Mall is based in the UK. So for them shipping to the UK would be pretty inexpensive. The Cubicle on the other hand is based in the US. For them shipping to the UK is international. 

I wouldn't expect to pay the same price to ship something down the street as I would to ship it to the other side of the planet.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 8, 2017)

js5752 said:


> Just to point something out, you're not really comparing apples to apples here.
> Magic Cube Mall is based in the UK. So for them shipping to the UK would be pretty inexpensive. The Cubicle on the other hand is based in the US. For them shipping to the UK is international.
> 
> I wouldn't expect to pay the same price to ship something down the street as I would to ship it to the other side of the planet.


Magiccubemall is based in China, not UK and China, I believe, is further away than America from the UK and the comparison in shipping prices is $0.20 from magiccubemall and $12ish from the cubicle.us (that is 60 times more expensive) so I have good reason to compare them as both DNM37 and the lube linked above are the same size and I would assume same weight


----------



## js5752 (May 8, 2017)

Well magiccubemall.com contact page lists them in London.


----------



## One Wheel (May 8, 2017)

js5752 said:


> Well magiccubemall.com contact page lists them in London.



That's an address for PractiveOne Ltd., which is listed in the contact information from several different Chinese wholesalers. The London address belongs to a mail forwarding service: http://www.completeformations.co.uk/company-shop/regent-street.html and the contact phone number for magiccubemall is the same as the phone number for lighttake. When I ordered from Magiccubemall the package shipped from China; Shenzhen, if I recall correctly. I'm pretty sure they're a Chinese company.


----------



## allanboss131 (May 9, 2017)

TheChaiCuber said:


> hi, I'd like to voice my displeasure in the service. So recently, every time I've ordered from the cubicle it's been a pretty negative experience, but this time was probably at its peak. I ordered a Qiyi M-bag and DNM-37. When I picked up my package it was barely bigger than a 7x7, so from the outside I knew they forgot the M-bag (I did get the DNM-37 though). However, when I opened the package, not only did I not have an M-bag, I got a qiyi MESH bag that comes with the thunderclap. This was something I truly found annoying and I would've felt a little better if they just forgot, considering they work so much (I watch chris tran all the time). If needed, I have before/after opening package pictures, and I've already sent a customer service inquiry about it. Hopefully I won't have to wait a little under a week like last time I went to customer service.


It's been like 3 weeks since I asked them something and still no response....


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 9, 2017)

allanboss131 said:


> It's been like 3 weeks since I asked them something and still no response....


Same here


----------



## GenTheThief (May 24, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I ordered 10 Qiyi Warrior Ws on Saturday. They arrived today.
> The cubes are great, but one of the centers came without a spring.





4Chan said:


> Oh no! Sometimes things like that happen
> Send customer service a picture (or PM me), and we/I can fix it for you!



Um, @4Chan?
It's been almost two months and I haven't received the spring for my warrior w.
Should I contact customer service directly instead so it's more official?

Pics that you can hopefully see:


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 24, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Um, @4Chan?
> It's been almost two months and I haven't received the spring for my warrior w.
> Should I contact customer service directly instead so it's more official?
> 
> ...


Welcome to thecubicle.us slowest customer support ever. I had one come without a spring in January and I never got a response to any of the emails I sent :l


----------



## GenTheThief (May 24, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Welcome to thecubicle.us slowest customer support ever. I had one come without a spring in January and I never got a response to any of the emails I sent :l


This is the first time anything unsatisfactory has happened to me via thecubicle. I've had at least half a dozen orders come very fast without any problems before. Even so, the missing spring was probably something to do with qiyi, not the cubicle.
If chris forgot about a pm about a _single_ _spring_ via a not-thecubicle-website, I'm okay with that.
I like the cubicle. I really wish you guys would stop being so angry at them.
Seriously, just be patient; I will.


----------



## 4Chan (May 25, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Um, @4Chan?
> It's been almost two months and I haven't received the spring for my warrior w.
> Should I contact customer service directly instead so it's more official?
> 
> ...



UhOH, I actually forgot!
I'll work something out tomorrow.


----------



## Luke8 (May 31, 2017)

I just noticed on www.thecubicle.us that the Lubicle Silk is back in stock! Hooray! They discontinued it for months after sourcing issues, but it is back.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 1, 2017)

I Need to get this!!!

Link:
https://thecubicle.us/lubicle-silk-p-7032.html


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 1, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> I Need to get this!!!
> 
> Link:
> https://thecubicle.us/lubicle-silk-p-7032.html


Gosh I wish I had money!


----------



## Dan12345 (Jun 5, 2017)

"Rush Processing guarantees same or next-day processing. This means your order will be in the mail same or next-day."

^This is a direct quote from the website, but it is just not true. When paying $70 for overnight shipping, and $2 for "rush processing" I would expect my order to ship within 1-3 days, or more preferably, the same or next day GUARENTEED by the website. Two of these cubes were gifts supposed to be given tomorrow, but the cubes still didn't ship today. I can't be refunded as I used a prepaid, non-reloadable card for this purchase. Is there an issue with this company right now that they aren't fulfilling orders in the time quoted as gaurenteed on their website?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Dan12345 said:


> "Rush Processing guarantees same or next-day processing. This means your order will be in the mail same or next-day."
> 
> ^This is a direct quote from the website, but it is just not true. When paying $70 for overnight shipping, and $2 for "rush processing" I would expect my order to ship withing 1-3 days, or more preferably, the same or next day GUARENTEED by the website. Two of these cubes were gifts supposed to be given tomorrow, but the cubes still didn't ship today. I can't be refunded as I used a prepaid, non-reloadable card for this purchase. Is there an issue with this company right now that they aren't fulfilling orders in the time quoted as gaurenteed on their website?View attachment 8036


For a small fee, rush processing puts your order at the front of the line of orders, and it offers our guarantee that the order will be shipped out same-day or next-day. Please note that Rush Processing does not affect the actual shipping speed, but it minimizes overall shipping time by ensuring the order is shipped out quickly.

Exceptions: any order containing CUSTMIZED cannot be rush processed
Gans 356 air UM cubicle edition. They have taken over 2 weeks to process and order for me with 3 day shipping gaurenteed and rush processing (just ordered a few random cubes none were customized at all.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Here is a screenshot of the message on their site btw


----------



## Dan12345 (Jun 5, 2017)

Their website also quotes, "After your payment is charged, the status of your order will be updated to "Processing," and then "Preparing for Shipment" once the order has been assembled." My order has been "Preparing for Shipment" since friday, meaning that it should have been assembled on friday. If an order isn't assembled, I don't understand why they would label it as "Preparing for Shipment"."The Air UM is the world’s first mass produced magnetic 3x3, and is the culmination of a collaboration between GAN and Cubicle Labs." Hence. mass produced. Go to the GAN Air UM (cubicle edition) page and do a ctrl+f for the word 'customized', and it doesn't return any results.

Edit: The Gan Air UM (Cubicle Edition) is the only Gan Air UM on the site btw. So, being that it is mass produced, and doesn't "contain customized" I have a hard time understanding how this would qualify as customized. I considered going with a custom color scheme, but I opted out, because I didn't want to be disqualified from rush processing. I have ordered from the cubicle once before with zero problems, but I don't like making an $80+ order with $70 shipping anywhere, and have my order not prioritized a bit.


----------



## Dan12345 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yea, true, I just wish they would get it together; they've been having problems processing and shipping orders for years from what I've read. Just seems like at some point, if they have that much business and are swamped, they'd have a lightbulb moment where they decided it may be a good idea to hire some extra help.

Edit: If the order ships tomorrow, I will have little to no qualms, and will update this post. Otherwise, people should be aware that processing issues are still very prevalent with the cubicle.


----------



## Dan12345 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just to update, the cube was shipped today, so there was only a one day delay, which is awesome. Also, they refunded the rush processing which I didn't even ask them to do. So anyway, just wanted to apologize to the cubicle staff for getting over concerned.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 7, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> It's employees also struggle shipping stuff... it took 56 days for Chris tran to send me my boron treated gtsv2 M



I asked you, and you were okay with the delay.

In fact, you said "take your time to perfect it"
It was never perfected, and you decided to hit every social media outlet.

It wasn't even a Cubicle related prize.


Stop slandering my workplace dude


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 16, 2017)

Shipping to Europe:
Stickers: $2.95
YuXin 5x5 springs: $11.36

Really? Is there like no way to make the fee smaller?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 16, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Shipping to Europe:
> Stickers: $2.95
> YuXin 5x5 springs: $11.36
> 
> Really? Is there like no way to make the fee smaller?


By ordering from a European store


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 16, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> By ordering from a European store


European stores don't sell stickers or spare parts sadly, I don't think Chinese stores do either


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 16, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Shipping to Europe:
> Stickers: $2.95
> YuXin 5x5 springs: $11.36
> 
> Really? Is there like no way to make the fee smaller?



The reason for the difference is they can put the stickers in a regular envelope, it doesn't matter if they get squashed below a stack of envelopes. If they do the same with springs they will get flattened and likely break in the process, so they have to use a regular box which is significantly more expensive to ship, especially overseas.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 17, 2017)

I get it, but then a GTS2M, silk, dnm and lubicle 1 cost $8 to ship. I just find that weird.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 17, 2017)

They subsidise the shipping cost to encourage you to buy lots for example, if you buy one bottle of lubicle one then shipping is $12 but if you buy 1000 it is almost free(to the UK) if not free completely


IamSpeedcubing said:


> I get it, but then a GTS2M, silk, dnm and lubicle 1 cost $8 to ship. I just find that weird.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 18, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> They subsidise the shipping cost to encourage you to buy lots for example, if you buy one bottle of lubicle one then shipping is $12 but if you buy 1000 it is almost free(to the UK) if not free completely


 One bottle of silk costs the same amount to ship that what I stated above do :/


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 18, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> One bottle of silk costs the same amount to ship that what I stated above do :/


as I said they want to encourage you to buy lots so they offer discount shipping costs


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 18, 2017)

So... one bottle costs the same as a package weighing and costing 5x as much?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 18, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> So... one bottle costs the same as a package weighing and costing 5x as much?


The American postal system is stupid, not the cubicle.us though they are overpriced. For some reason there is no very small parcel option so both the 5x5 and the lube will come in the same box or cost the same to ship, thecubicle sadly have no control over shipping costs unlike the Chinese stores who blatantly lied on the invoice of what the parcel contains.

I ordered 8 MF3RS's and it said that it was bicycle parts on the parcel but if you want an MF3RS then priceangels.com is best


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 19, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> The American postal system is stupid, not the cubicle.us though they are overpriced. For some reason there is no very small parcel option so both the 5x5 and the lube will come in the same box or cost the same to ship, thecubicle sadly have no control over shipping costs unlike the Chinese stores who blatantly lied on the invoice of what the parcel contains.
> 
> I ordered 8 MF3RS's and it said that it was bicycle parts on the parcel but if you want an MF3RS then priceangels.com is best


Ah, I see. Cool, but I have a MF3RS already.


----------



## VenomCubing (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey. I just noticed that the cubicle's image for the YJ guanfu 7x7 is in an incomplete checkerboard pattern. You might want to fix that sometime soon.


----------



## Luke8 (Jun 20, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> Hey. I just noticed that the cubicle's image for the YJ guanfu 7x7 is in an incomplete checkerboard pattern. You might want to fix that sometime soon.



I see this too.


----------



## dboeren (Jun 20, 2017)

I just placed an order yesterday afternoon, today I got a notice that it had shipped out. Should be here Thursday most likely. Nothing custom, just a variety of different puzzles.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 28, 2017)

What exactly happens if one were to specify rush processing on an order with both custom puzzles and normal (non-Labs/Pro Shop) puzzles?

… Asking for a friend.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 28, 2017)

You are put in front of the order line. It does not change the wait for custom products, I believe.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 30, 2017)

@4Chan, a few days ago, I placed an order. It shipped about 48 hours ago. There is still nothing on the tracking page. Is this normal? It's order number 305464.


----------



## VenomCubing (Jun 30, 2017)

The moyu weilong, liying, dianma, hualong, and tanglong are all stated as moyu's "latest 3x3." Those should probably be updated.


----------



## pglewis (Jun 30, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> @4Chan, a few days ago, I placed an order. It shipped about 48 hours ago. There is still nothing on the tracking page. Is this normal? It's order number 305464.



I had the same thing happen here:



> This package was shipped in partnership between UPS and USPS. For the first half of transit, you will be able to track the package through UPS.com. Once it has arrived in a sorting hub near you, you may continue to track it through our site or through USPS.com.



Tracking via the UPS site did indeed work for me.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 30, 2017)

pglewis said:


> I had the same thing happen here:
> 
> 
> 
> Tracking via the UPS site did indeed work for me.


Thanks.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 30, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> The moyu weilong, liying, dianma, hualong, and tanglong are all stated as moyu's "latest 3x3." Those should probably be updated.


Yeah, this is true across the site. Product descriptions (basically) don't ever get updated. You have to look at the release dates on stuff to try and figure out what is actually the newest.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 1, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> @4Chan, a few days ago, I placed an order. It shipped about 48 hours ago. There is still nothing on the tracking page. Is this normal? It's order number 305464.



I would check if it were a usual day, but I'm traveling to Slow n Steady!
If it doesn't update by Monday (when I return to New York), message me, I gotchu


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 1, 2017)

4Chan said:


> I would check if it were a usual day, but I'm traveling to Slow n Steady!
> If it doesn't update by Monday (when I return to New York), message me, I gotchu


Sure, thanks.


----------



## VenomCubing (Jul 2, 2017)

My order arrived in a few days! Either the cubicle ships fast, or it helps that I live somewhat close, but either way, good job on shipping times!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 2, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> My order arrived in a few days! Either the cubicle ships fast, or it helps that I live somewhat close, but either way, good job on shipping times!


Where is "somewhere close"? Since I live in Northern VA, would that count?


----------



## VenomCubing (Jul 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Where is "somewhere close"? Since I live in Northern VA, would that count?


I live in Northeast Ohio, so it might take slightly longer to get to you.


----------



## Malkom (Jul 2, 2017)

Do you usually recieve an automated email or similar verification after placing an order? I tried to order some stuff earlier today but when I pressed the verification button I got sent back to the first checkout page. I haven't received any email or anything in the "my orders" tab that indicates my order was placed, do I get these things when my order has been processed or did I screw up my order? This is my first order from thecubicle so I don't know how things usually work out.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 3, 2017)

4Chan said:


> I would check if it were a usual day, but I'm traveling to Slow n Steady!
> If it doesn't update by Monday (when I return to New York), message me, I gotchu


@4Chan, it's monday, and still no update. I would really like to get it soon, because I leave for Worlds on July 7, and would like to get it before then. Thanks!


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 3, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Do you usually recieve an automated email or similar verification after placing an order? I tried to order some stuff earlier today but when I pressed the verification button I got sent back to the first checkout page. I haven't received any email or anything in the "my orders" tab that indicates my order was placed, do I get these things when my order has been processed or did I screw up my order? This is my first order from thecubicle so I don't know how things usually work out.


Usually when that happens to me it's because I forgot to fill out some required field, like zip code or something.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jul 3, 2017)

Are you guys planning on having any 6x6's at Nats? I need a new one


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 7, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> @4Chan, it's monday, and still no update. I would really like to get it soon, because I leave for Worlds on July 7, and would like to get it before then. Thanks!


Never mind, it shipped now. Sorry about that.


----------



## dboeren (Jul 7, 2017)

Normally I've gotten my stuff pretty quickly. I just placed an order on the 3rd and received an email on the 5th that it was shipped but USPS tracking still says "Status not available". I'm pretty sure this is a USPS problem (they tend to have poor tracking compared to UPS, Fedex, etc...) and not a Cubicle one but I also sort of hope my stuff arrives soon


----------



## VenomCubing (Jul 29, 2017)

Quick question, what is the shade of blue that the cubicle uses in their full brights? I need to know for my color scheme. Currently, it will be:
White, Bright yellow, Fluro green, the blue in the cubicle's full brights, Fluro orange, and Fluro red. If you have any suggestions for my color scheme, feel free to tell me those too.


----------



## willtri4 (Jul 31, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> Quick question, what is the shade of blue that the cubicle uses in their full brights? I need to know for my color scheme. Currently, it will be:
> White, Bright yellow, Fluro green, the blue in the cubicle's full brights, Fluro orange, and Fluro red. If you have any suggestions for my color scheme, feel free to tell me those too.


Full brights are just all fluro. So fluro blue.


----------



## LMOlogis (Aug 13, 2017)

6 x 6 will be nice


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 14, 2017)

how much to buy and Alinea prototype?


----------



## xyzzy (Aug 14, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> how much to buy and Alinea prototype?



That wasn't even a Cubicle Labs project, I think?


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 14, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> how much to buy and Alinea prototype?



What is Alinea?


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 16, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> What is Alinea?


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 30, 2017)

Any chance that now that you guys are carrying rubik's brand products (albeit only one) that you'll be able to start accepting paypal? I thought I'd understood that the issue was getting the account shut down for selling "knockoffs."


----------



## oneshot (Sep 6, 2017)

Would you guys resticker a new pyraminx before sending it out? I'm pretty sure you would but just wanted to make sure. Thanks


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 6, 2017)

oneshot said:


> Would you guys resticker a new pyraminx before sending it out? I'm pretty sure you would but just wanted to make sure. Thanks


I think only if you get the premium one.


----------



## Real Life Cuber (Sep 22, 2017)

So I've had a MoYu WeiPo 2x2 for about a month. I had a corner twist an then an internal pop, on the way to fix the internal pop a piece broke. Will the cubicle replace this cube for free of will I have to buy a new piece? I am willing to contact the cubicle; however, I decided I would check here first. 
Please respond soon.

RLC


----------



## willfcc (Sep 26, 2017)

Well, this has got to be a record.
Placed an order this morning for 8 cubes, with expedited shipping added.
Order Confirmation email - 7:13am
Fully Shipped email - 7:51am


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 26, 2017)

willfcc said:


> Well, this has got to be a record.
> Placed an order this morning for 8 cubes, with expedited shipping added.
> Order Confirmation email - 7:13am
> Fully Shipped email - 7:51am


Wtf I made an order a week ago and it’s still processing


----------



## Zerksies (Sep 27, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Wtf I made an order a week ago and it’s still processing


That is why you should always pay for the expedited processing. Use a coupon code and it's free. Spend $50 get priority mail shipping too


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 29, 2017)

Lubicle Black is out! Is it going to be offered in a smaller size, maybe in a bundle? I've got Silk and really like it, but I'd like to try Lubicle 1, Lubicle Black, and DNM-37, but I don't need much of any of them.

Also a side note: it doesn't bother me, but I know some people have latex allergies. Are the gloves being included with it hypoallergenic? I don't have any latex allergies, but I do have big enough hands that most rubber gloves are virtually impossible for me to use. I'd rather just use what I've already got.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Sep 29, 2017)

Yo yo yo yo yo!!! Any premium Rubik's Gans cubes cumming out soon?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 29, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Lubicle Black is out! Is it going to be offered in a smaller size, maybe in a bundle? I've got Silk and really like it, but I'd like to try Lubicle 1, Lubicle Black, and DNM-37, but I don't need much of any of them.
> 
> Also a side note: it doesn't bother me, but I know some people have latex allergies. Are the gloves being included with it hypoallergenic? I don't have any latex allergies, but I do have big enough hands that most rubber gloves are virtually impossible for me to use. I'd rather just use what I've already got.


I think they are nitrile gloves that come. Honestly all I want is the lube, I don’t want to fork out any extra money to help cover the price of gloves and paper towels which I can already get my hands on for free. I think it would be nice to see some bundles and to see different amounts.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 29, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Will you be offering premium Rubik's-Gans cubes soon?


FTFY


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 29, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I don’t want to fork out any extra money to help cover the price of gloves and paper towels which I can already get my hands on for free.



_Cubicle Premium_ gloves and paper towels, though.

Jokes aside, those add a few cents to the cost, at most, considering how cheap they are in bulk. I'm sure you could request to not have gloves and paper towels included, but it's not going to make it appreciably cheaper.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 30, 2017)

I've gotta admit, the cubicle ships out custom cubes faster than they used to... My Yuexiou Pro shipped out after only 2 days, it did have rush processing but I don't know how much that affects custom cubes


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 3, 2017)

How long does shipping on cubicle labs orders generally take? I ordered two cubes 8 days ago, one of them was cubicle labs, and they have not yet shipped.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Oct 3, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> How long does shipping on cubicle labs orders generally take? I ordered two cubes 8 days ago, one of them was cubicle labs, and they have not yet shipped.


Anywhere from a couple days to a couple weeks. I wouldn't be worried yet.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 4, 2017)

Ok, thanks. It says the processing is done now, so maybe it'll ship soon?


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 8, 2017)

This is either a typo, or something I really want to know: the Cubicle Wuji M description says it has 148 magnets. A "normal" magnetic 6x6 or 7x7 should have 144. Where are the extra 4 magnets?

And, oh yeah: hurrah for magnetic big cubes and undercutting SCS by $40!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 8, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I think they are nitrile gloves that come. Honestly all I want is the lube, I don’t want to fork out any extra money to help cover the price of gloves and paper towels which I can already get my hands on for free. I think it would be nice to see some bundles and to see different amounts.



It comes with gloves but no paper towel. Lube, Gloves, Tip.



One Wheel said:


> Lubicle Black is out! Is it going to be offered in a smaller size, maybe in a bundle? I've got Silk and really like it, but I'd like to try Lubicle 1, Lubicle Black, and DNM-37, but I don't need much of any of them.
> 
> Also a side note: it doesn't bother me, but I know some people have latex allergies. Are the gloves being included with it hypoallergenic? I don't have any latex allergies, but I do have big enough hands that most rubber gloves are virtually impossible for me to use. I'd rather just use what I've already got.



I don’t know about the latex, but the gloves are quite big. I think they would probably fit. Sorry to double post, but I dont know how to add a quote to a edit.


----------



## kirtpro (Nov 8, 2017)

Lame question, is there a reference guide to how the cubicle pro shop lubes cubes


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 8, 2017)

kirtpro said:


> Lame question, is there a reference guide to how the cubicle pro shop lubes cubes


I dont believe so, but if there are a few cubes you can ask through contact us.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 14, 2017)

I feel like TheCubicle.us is the best with shipping. Only $10 for free 3-6 day shipping! They also ship internationally, which can be good for cubers overseas (overseas from US). SCS gives $15 free shipping, but Cubicle has options. 3-6 day shipping, 2-5 day shipping, 1-3 day shipping, and 1-2 day shipping. 1-2 day shipping is the only one not eligible for free shipping. 
More specific info.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 15, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> This is either a typo, or something I really want to know: the Cubicle Wuji M description says it has 148 magnets. A "normal" magnetic 6x6 or 7x7 should have 144. Where are the extra 4 magnets?
> 
> And, oh yeah: hurrah for magnetic big cubes and undercutting SCS by $40!


Did you ever find an answer to this?


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 15, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Did you ever find an answer to this?


Nope, never did, and the description still reads 148.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 16, 2017)

My review of thecubicle.us after many purchases, conversations, and website views.

Price:

They have prices that are very good. Comparable to SCS and similar US cube stores.

Shipping:

Shipping is very good. They have lots of options and normally ship within 3 business days. Free shipping over $10 and discounted international shipping is amazing.

Product:

The products they carry are good and well known brands.

In stock:

It is very very unoften that a product is out of stock. I have noticed this is not the case with other US cube stores.

Customer service:

Absolutely GREAT! Get back to you within 3 days on normal. But I have responses after just 3 hours. They are very nice and know there stuff.

Pro setup:

I am judging only on their set me up button by a cube. Not there whole pro shop service. It’s great, they come full of lube to last awhile. After break in 5*

Labs:

Expensive but In my mind very worth it. They are the best cubes on earth. I wouldn’t recommend to a beginner due to price. After you like the hobby, sure get the best. They have your shades and after break in, again are very very good.

Lube:

Good options and of course they are great. DNM 37, Lubicle 1, Lubicle black are very good. Weight lubes are good, and Lubicle are great too.

Sales:

A sale happens ever month so..... SWEET


----------



## Silverback (Nov 24, 2017)

Imagine it's black Friday and Lubicle black is not on sale.


----------



## Max Cruz (Nov 24, 2017)

Silverback said:


> Imagine it's black Friday and Lubicle black is not on sale.



Very funny.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 27, 2017)

Does the Cubicle have a phone number? They are not emailing back about my order.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 28, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Does the Cubicle have a phone number? They are not emailing back about my order.


It's not listed on their site but is listed under the formal company's name:

Cubicle Enterprises LLC
Phone: (914) 334-9981


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 28, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Does the Cubicle have a phone number? They are not emailing back about my order.


They miss lots of emails so phone is probably better. Still don't have O-rings after some emails about them


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 28, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> They miss lots of emails so phone is probably better. Still don't have O-rings after some emails about them


Yes, I like SCS because they have a phone number.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 30, 2017)

Tabe said:


> It's not listed on their site but is listed under the formal company's name:
> 
> Cubicle Enterprises LLC
> Phone: (914) 334-9981


Thanks for giving that to me! I got everything straightened out.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 30, 2017)

How do you open the lubicle black strong, I haven't been able to figure it out


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 1, 2017)

This is probably rather weird but I cannot seem to figure out how to open the syringe of lubicle black to use it, it has the tip at the top and it seems to be stuck there, immoveable, is this accidentally done by the cubicle or is there some method to opening it like putting an edge back in a cube


----------



## Sue Doenim (Dec 1, 2017)

The black thing, not the green one, right? If it's like the normal lubes, I think it should just screw off.


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 2, 2017)

Sue Doenim said:


> The black thing, not the green one, right? If it's like the normal lubes, I think it should just screw off.


That's what I thought but it doesn't seem to


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Dec 3, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> That's what I thought but it doesn't seem to


You pull out the black piece and then insert the tip that comes with it?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 3, 2017)

ComputerGuy365 said:


> You pull out the black piece and then insert the tip that comes with it?


Thanks but the black piece doesn't seem to budge when I pull on it, is it normally hard to pull off


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 3, 2017)

Use Pliers @cuber314159 just try it.


----------



## Hero (Dec 5, 2017)

Making this clear, the Cubicle Gan 356 Air SM is essentially a lubed SM with different stickers (maybe). The GES nuts, the box, the bag, EVERY component is also contained. It seems weird how you add $3.00 to a different GES, as if it isn't going to be in the package. So, making this clear, EVERY COMPONENT FROM THE ORIGINAL IS ALSO INCLUDED IN THE PACKAGE? Right?


----------



## Dom (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello,

I need a replacement piece for my Valk, but it's just the torpedo for the edge. The rest of the edge is fine, but I just need the torpedo that fits between the two halves of the edge piece. No specific color is necessary. Would I still pay the regular price for the spare piece? Or could we work something else out? either way, I would not need the rest of the edge. Ya'll can keep that part. I just need the torpedo.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Dec 20, 2017)

Dom said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need a replacement piece for my Valk, but it's just the torpedo for the edge. The rest of the edge is fine, but I just need the torpedo that fits between the two halves of the edge piece. No specific color is necessary. Would I still pay the regular price for the spare piece? Or could we work something else out? either way, I would not need the rest of the edge. Ya'll can keep that part. I just need the torpedo.


I am fairly sure that you have to buy the whole piece. However, if you search around, you may be able to find one cheaper. I won't say where since this is the thread for the Cubicle, but someone else in the U.S. has pieces for $.75.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 23, 2017)

Would it be possible to add a couple of pictures to the listing for the Moyu Auhun megaminx? Just to get a better idea of the stickerless color scheme.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Dec 23, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Would it be possible to add a couple of pictures to the listing for the Moyu Auhun megaminx? Just to get a better idea of the stickerless color scheme.


Cubezz has quite a few pictures.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 23, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Cubezz has quite a few pictures.


They have good pictures of the mechanism, but not the color scheme. There is 1 solve video on YouTube with a black side. That's probably a custom scheme, but I'm hoping maybe not.


----------



## Meow (Dec 24, 2017)

A little while back when you ordered a custom cube you would get an email including an expected ship date, but not anymore. Not complaining, but is there a reason for that?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Dec 26, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> There is 1 solve video on YouTube with a black side. That's probably a custom scheme, but I'm hoping maybe not.



It says in the description that the cuber replaced it with black.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 26, 2017)

AidanNoogie said:


> It says in the description that the cuber replaced it with black.


Uff da. I suppose I should read details like that. Why do companies keep using terrible megaminx color schemes? Do they not get that contrast is important? Black or dark grey should be opposite white, dark yellow or medium brown, not light tan, should be opposite yellow.


----------



## fruruf1 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hello. I am pretty new to thecubicle.us, so I don't know many things. If you have a custom cube in your cart then go to checkout, you can chose the stickers. Are the "Half-brights" cubicle stickers?


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 15, 2018)

Is it worth getting a 3cc bottle of DNM-37 or paying more and getting the 10cc? How long will 3cc last?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 15, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> Is it worth getting a 3cc bottle of DNM-37 or paying more and getting the 10cc? How long will 3cc last?


 if you use it alot, not long but if you are only going to want to lube a few cubes then it will last a while if you use it as they recommend.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 15, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> if you use it alot, not long but if you are only going to want to lube a few cubes then it will last a while if you use it as they recommend.



Yeah, that stuff is no joke. 2 drops of it in my Thunderclap made it uncontrollably fast.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 15, 2018)

joshsailscga said:


> Yeah, that stuff is no joke. 2 drops of it in my Thunderclap made it uncontrollably fast.


Agreed, I prefer lubicle one as it still makes the cube faster but also keeps it stable and controllable.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 16, 2018)

fruruf1 said:


> Hello. I am pretty new to thecubicle.us, so I don't know many things. If you have a custom cube in your cart then go to checkout, you can chose the stickers. Are the "Half-brights" cubicle stickers?


Yep I pretty sure. 



CornerCutter said:


> Is it worth getting a 3cc bottle of DNM-37 or paying more and getting the 10cc? How long will 3cc last?



I’d go with 10cc for sure! The 3cc doesnt last very long, and im %110 sure you will love DNM and want more.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 16, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> Agreed, I prefer lubicle one as it still makes the cube faster but also keeps it stable and controllable.


So would you recommend I get that? Same price......


----------



## kemuat (Jan 16, 2018)

*waits patiently for NathanWilson fans to reply*


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 17, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> So would you recommend I get that? Same price......


anyone?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jan 18, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> anyone?


Just get dnm


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 18, 2018)

AidanNoogie said:


> Just get dnm


Why?


----------



## Loser (Jan 25, 2018)

Because lubicle one is horrible, and it makes your cubes dry. Just get the 10ml dnm


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 25, 2018)

Loser said:


> Because lubicle one is horrible, and it makes your cubes dry. Just get the 10ml dnm



It makes cubes crunchy. Not dry. At least for me.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 25, 2018)

Loser said:


> Because lubicle one is horrible, and it makes your cubes dry. Just get the 10ml dnm


You need to shake it before use.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 25, 2018)

Loser said:


> Because lubicle one is horrible, and it makes your cubes dry. Just get the 10ml dnm


It makes it pretty good for me for a little bit but then dries up later  dnm is probably the best one to get from the cubicle but I currently I like Martian from SCS more since it doesn’t dry up


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 26, 2018)

Does DNM rust the cube's core since it is water based?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 26, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> Does DNM rust the cube's core since it is water based?


DNM37, Maru and other water based lubricants dry out quickly enough that it probably wouldn’t rust the core, at least within any small amount of time. I have had screws and springs rust in the past before but they didn’t really affect performance.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 27, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> Does DNM rust the cube's core since it is water based?


Ummm, I used DNM for a few months on my Air M...


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 27, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Ummm, I used DNM for a few months on my Air M...


Literally read what I just said above your reply lol, it dries out fast enough it probably wouldn’t rust it quickly and even if after a few months it did rust I doubt it would affect performance much.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jan 31, 2018)

@Underwatercuber
Sorry.




@4Chan
@waffle=ijm
@a small kitten
I ordered 2 small internal pieces for the Wuque and a large internal piece but I received 3 small internal pieces.
Order number 367352


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 4, 2018)

So I saw on the cubicle Wuji M page that it has Black, White, Stickerless (Bright), or *stickerless (black) -$4.99
*
What is this?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 4, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> So I saw on the cubicle Wuji M page that it has Black, White, Stickerless (Bright), or *stickerless (black) -$4.99
> *
> What is this?


I believe they replace the white pieces wth black pieces. They just dissasemble a black puzzle and a stickerless and replace the white with the pieces from the black.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Feb 4, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> So I saw on the cubicle Wuji M page that it has Black, White, Stickerless (Bright), or *stickerless (black) -$4.99*


LOL
If it was actually that cost though.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 5, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> LOL
> If it was actually that cost though.


It cost $4.99 more than the normal options


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 19, 2018)

If TheCubicle wins the lawsuit against Rubik's, will you guys start taking PayPal? Interference from Rubik's was the reason I had heard for not taking it in the first place. It's just that when I sell extra puzzles I get money on PayPal, and if I want to use that money to buy other puzzles, lube, or stickers it's annoying to have to transfer it to my credit card first. I've actually made purchases from other places specifically for that reason a few times.


----------



## radmin (Mar 14, 2018)

I use the PayPal debit card. It was free.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 2, 2018)

Please change this to 'average'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 2, 2018)

2x2 Single & Average World*


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 4, 2018)

IDK if this should go in the lubrication thread instead, but Ill post it here since it's a cubicle lube.

Anyway, does anyone know how lubicle black does on the pieces?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't think it has much benefit. Chris said it will stain the pieces. But because of it being designed for metal metal contact its almost usless. I'm pretty sure that's right.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 4, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Chris said it will stain the pieces.


I bought an MF3RS2M off someone once and some lubicle black had leaked onto the pieces and it was a royal pain to get it all out.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 4, 2018)

Aerma said:


> I bought an MF3RS2M off someone once and some lubicle black had leaked onto the pieces and it was a royal pain to get it all out.



Bet so.
It was impossible to get it off my 5x5's core.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Apr 5, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Max Cruz (Apr 9, 2018)

Haha!


----------



## asacuber (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey, i ordered a mf3rs2m and weipo m, and i received them yesterday. They're breaking in pretty nicely.
However there is a weird noise(i think spring noise) coming from the orange side. Is this normal or not? Thanks!


----------



## dboeren (Apr 16, 2018)

Just wanted to let you know, your website doesn't seem to work correctly with the Safari browser - I can view but could not add items to my cart. Switched to Chrome and it works there.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 17, 2018)

Update- The spring noise has gone
But the website says its only shipped, even tho its been quite a while since it arrived


----------



## Hazel (Apr 17, 2018)

I just got the Volt MS and it's amazing! In one of my first times solves I got a PB of 15.xyz seconds! It does need to be loosened a bit out of the box but it's super good.


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (Apr 18, 2018)

Aerma said:


> I just got the Volt MS and it's amazing! In one of my first times solves I got a PB of 15.xyz seconds! It does need to be loosened a bit out of the box but it's super good.


I got a volt MS
Then I messed up the colour scheme
Shipping is too expensive for me so the SQ1 is messed up


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 20, 2018)

Okay, so a couple weeks ago I ordered an MF3RS2M plus lube, stickers, etc. It still hasn't shipped. Is there a delay or something at thecubicle? Most custom products I ordered shipped withing one week. Please note: this is not a complaint. I simply want to know how much longer I will have to wait.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 20, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Okay, so a couple weeks ago I ordered an MF3RS2M plus lube, stickers, etc. It still hasn't shipped. Is there a delay or something at thecubicle? Most custom products I ordered shipped withing one week. Please note: this is not a complaint. I simply want to know how much longer I will have to wait.



About 1 1/2 months ago the same happened to me. I contacted them and they said they were having some problems. They _may _still be going on.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 20, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> About 1 1/2 months ago the same happened to me. I contacted them and they said they were having some problems. They _may _still be going on.


Thanks!

I probably won't contact them unless it get like 4+ weeks.

Edit: lol now it shippedd


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Apr 21, 2018)

THERAGINGCYCLOPS said:


> I got a volt MS
> Then I messed up the colour scheme
> Shipping is too expensive for me so the SQ1 is messed up


How did you mess up the color scheme? Pics?


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 22, 2018)

How long does rush processing take? I ordered a 2x2 (no Pro Shop Lube, no magnets, no setup, etc.), and put rush processing on it. How long does it take to be shipped out?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 22, 2018)

I would guess 1-2 days. Let me know how long it does take though.


----------



## Momedy (Apr 23, 2018)

If you ordered a non-premium cube on a weekend it will probably ship Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bought 3 cubes Friday 20, and shipped Monday (today). One of the cubes had CSP lube service!


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 23, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I would guess 1-2 days. Let me know how long it does take though.





Momedy said:


> If you ordered a non-premium cube on a weekend it will probably ship Monday or Tuesday.





Duncan Bannon said:


> Bought 3 cubes Friday 20, and shipped Monday (today). One of the cubes had CSP lube service!


Ok it shipped this morning, not even a day later


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 26, 2018)

Does anyone know is Gravitas would work as a core lube?


----------



## fruruf1 (May 20, 2018)

When will you guys do a sale on the Labs WuQue M?

(i need it but i'm broke)


----------



## xyzzy (May 21, 2018)

fruruf1 said:


> When will you guys do a sale on the Labs WuQue M?
> 
> (i need it but i'm broke)


They had one last year in the week (weeks?) leading up to US Nationals, which was when I bought one.

(Incidentally mine also came a few magnets short; top QC work there. Just buy the magnets and magnetise it yourself.)


----------



## fruruf1 (May 21, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> They had one last year in the week (weeks?) leading up to US Nationals, which was when I bought one.
> 
> (Incidentally mine also came a few magnets short; top QC work there. Just buy the magnets and magnetise it yourself.)


Thanks! I think I'll just buy a stickerless one now since Nats are about two months away.


----------



## picklewizard21 (Jun 7, 2018)

I just ordered from them and my order was in processing for over a week. Whats up with that


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 7, 2018)

Is it a custom item?


----------



## picklewizard21 (Jun 7, 2018)

the only custom item was a sq-1 replacement part, but it usualy only takes a day or 2


----------



## Devon Lai (Jun 9, 2018)

I ordered an Angstrom Gan Air on 5/30, and I was wondering how long it would take for it to be out on shipping. It has been "processing" for a week and three days. I was wondering if anyone else has encountered the same thing, and if anyone knows how long it will take. Thank You!!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 9, 2018)

I would message them. Is should be done by now.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jun 10, 2018)

the cubicle will take forever (like 2 weeks) unless you select rush processing then it will only take a day or 2 so yea


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 10, 2018)

Well considering it’s Angstrom it’s going to take longer than normal shipments. Try emailing them and you might get some more information


----------



## fruruf1 (Jul 1, 2018)

Can you guys give me a list of what will be on sale on the 4th of July? (If there is a sale...)


----------



## Silverback (Jul 26, 2018)

I just checked this week's sale and I gotta say:
Thank you the cubicle, I can finally afford a shengshou Mr M.
Old price was 9.99, but now it's only 9.99!!!


----------



## grigr (Nov 5, 2018)

I make Order #455920
I ordered two puzzles, but your website doubled the puzzle count, and wrote off 2 times more money!
I wrote to the support service on the site, but I did not get an answer. I ask to cancel this order and return the money!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 5, 2018)

grigr said:


> I make Order #455920
> I ordered two puzzles, but your website doubled the puzzle count, and wrote off 2 times more money!
> I wrote to the support service on the site, but I did not get an answer. I ask to cancel this order and return the money!


If it has been over a day I would try to contact them again.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 13, 2018)

the cubicle just made a new website! changing from thecubicle.us to thecubicle.com.

https://www.thecubicle.com/


----------



## onion cuber (Nov 14, 2018)

Yes! you can now pay with amazon


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 14, 2018)

Cool! Looks great, but will take some getting used too.


----------



## Tabe (Nov 14, 2018)

Old accounts did not carry over


----------



## willfcc (Nov 14, 2018)

Stickers in sets only? No custom color schemes? No -minx stickers other than pyraminx? Sets only go up to 9x9?


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 14, 2018)

guys. they literally just launched the site. give it a couple of weeks


----------



## Riley M (Nov 14, 2018)

onion cuber said:


> Yes! you can now pay with amazon


what do you mean by this?


----------



## Tabe (Nov 14, 2018)

Riley M said:


> what do you mean by this?


The site apparently now accepts Amazon Payments as a payment method.


----------



## schapel (Nov 15, 2018)

willfcc said:


> Stickers in sets only? No custom color schemes? No -minx stickers other than pyraminx? Sets only go up to 9x9?


Some features will still be available on the old site for the time being, including sticker picker, Cubicle Custom, and spare parts if I recall correctly


----------



## rawkhopper (Nov 19, 2018)

No more free shipping over $10


----------



## Tabe (Nov 19, 2018)

rawkhopper said:


> No more free shipping over $10


It's now $25. And free expedited shipping over $60.


----------



## onion cuber (Nov 21, 2018)

actually taking a look at this site more there are more cons than i thought


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 22, 2018)

onion cuber said:


> actually taking a look at this site more there are more cons than i thought


Yeah, it does have some issues. But they should work on it in the next few weeks. Hopefully they have a good Black Friday sale.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Dec 24, 2018)

I need to order spare parts and other things from the cubicle. the old website is the only one i can get spare parts from but I want that sent with my other things i have in my cart in the new website. How do I do this? Please, I need to order asap


----------



## Loser (Dec 24, 2018)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I need to order spare parts and other things from the cubicle. the old website is the only one i can get spare parts from but I want that sent with my other things i have in my cart in the new website. How do I do this? Please, I need to order asap


Unless something has changed, they need to be ordered separately.


----------



## Loser (Dec 24, 2018)

Loser said:


> Unless something has changed, they need to be ordered separately.


I'd also suggest emailing them


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 24, 2018)

Dylan Swarts said:


> I need to order spare parts and other things from the cubicle. the old website is the only one i can get spare parts from but I want that sent with my other things i have in my cart in the new website. How do I do this? Please, I need to order asap


You should be able to email them and they can send you an invoice for the spare parts


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 25, 2018)

They should change the title of this post.


----------



## Max C. (Jan 30, 2019)

First post on this in 2019?


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 31, 2019)

Max C. said:


> First post on this in 2019?



Why yes, as you can see from the clearly visible dates on the posts above yours, you are the first person to post in this thread in 2019!
However, you don't have the first _constructive_ post in this thread in 2019.

This isn't youtube, please refrain from commenting "first" in threads.


For some constructive comments, and to prevent this post from becoming a simple flame message:

I just read the first blog post on economy puzles, and I thought that it was good. I don't know if the blog is going to be centered on reviews or general cubing information, but I think that starting with a review was a little weird. It was informative and pleasant enough to read. I curious as to where they'll end up taking the blog.

Also, I ordered the face turning LanLan octahedron, and it's great fun. I've only spent about 15 minutes working with it so far, but it's proving quite the challenge because I don't have much experience with non wca puzzles. I know enough puzzle theory to solve most simple puzzles but with the octahedron, there are 4 axis converging on each 'corner' and the puzzle's faces only rotate three times, like a pyraminx. However, while the pyramid is essentially just a 3x3 with fewer faces and annoying center, this is it's own beast and I look forward to the challenge that lies ahead.
The quality is perfectly fine. While it certainly isn't modern speedcube material, it's better than, but fairly similar to a well broken in 1980 Rubik's brand.

E: because I typed this on mobile with auto correct on


----------



## Silverback (Feb 22, 2019)

The cubicle premium MF3RS2M has been out of stock for some days now. Will it return? 
I want to get one as soon as I break the sub 20 barrier.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 21, 2019)

A suggestion for cube descriptions on thecubicle (or any cube shop): include in the description for stickerless puzzles whether any logo is printed on or a sticker. This would simplify shopping for cubes that I intend to use for blindfolded events.


----------



## the best d1mnd (May 2, 2019)

ok, maybe it's a dumb question, i wanted to make an order on cubicle but on the page after "checkout" there is a line "shipping phone - strongly recomended for non us-addressed" and i dont know what to write there. Some my friends say there should be my phone number other ones think postal office's number in my city. What should i write there and where i can find it?


----------



## Tabe (May 3, 2019)

You should put your own phone number. And then forget about it because it will never get used.


----------



## qwr (Sep 12, 2019)

Sometimes I debate whether I should order from here, SCS, or Chinese stores like Zcube
some thoughts:

Cubicle:
- more selection over Zcube (stickerless, special lubes, non-wca)
- shipping over $39 free, takes about 1 week

ZCube:
- puzzles cost a little less than cubicle sale prices
- heavy bulk discount
- shipping increases more with each puzzle though
- shipping est. 7-15 days (from China to US) 

SCS: I haven't looked into much but I am more familiar with cubicle's lubes - $49 for 2-5 day delivery
- cubicle premium vs SCS cosmic comparable in my limited experience

I will update when I have more thoughts


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 13, 2019)

qwr said:


> Sometimes I debate whether I should order from here, SCS, or Chinese stores like Zcube
> some thoughts:
> 
> Cubicle:
> ...


Don't bother; no one cares.


----------



## qwr (Sep 13, 2019)

StachuK1992 said:


> Don't bother; no one cares.



who took a piss in your cereal this morning?


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 13, 2019)

qwr said:


> who took a piss in your cereal this morning?


He didn’t put it politely, but it’s true. My dad told me I would have to be in graduate school before anybody wants to hear what I have to say. One of my (undergraduate) professors liked to tell his students “you never had an original thought.” If somebody asks you to compare various twisty puzzle retailers, congratulations on having an answer ready. Now though, nobody asked so nobody cares.


----------



## Sion (Sep 13, 2019)

qwr said:


> Sometimes I debate whether I should order from here, SCS, or Chinese stores like Zcube
> some thoughts:
> 
> Cubicle:
> ...




I mean, I'm much more biased towards the Cubicle since I personally know most of the employees over there, but I've never actually had a bad experience with them once. Most of my orders are delivered within a week, which is a definite plus for me.


----------



## qwr (Sep 13, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> He didn’t put it politely, but it’s true. My dad told me I would have to be in graduate school before anybody wants to hear what I have to say. One of my (undergraduate) professors liked to tell his students “you never had an original thought.” If somebody asks you to compare various twisty puzzle retailers, congratulations on having an answer ready. Now though, nobody asked so nobody cares.



Is it? Seems to me this is a common conflation of higher education with someone's potential to be impactful or have worthwhile ideas. And even if in grad school someone cares about what you have to say, chances are it's a small group of people with very specific domain knowledge. To bring it back on topic, Phil Yu said in a video that having to focus on law school was actually a detriment to what he wanted to focus on competitively and what he is most known for today, that is OH solving and running The Cubicle. 
The professor doesn't come off as inspiring either - at least, if undergrad is your preparation for grad school, where students actually do original research. FWIW In math camps and on technical minecraft servers I have met some extraordinarily clever and creative highschoolers.



Sion said:


> I mean, I'm much more biased towards the Cubicle since I personally know most of the employees over there, but I've never actually had a bad experience with them once. Most of my orders are delivered within a week, which is a definite plus for me.



They ship from NY so being on the east coast my stuff usually arrives in a week as well. On r/Cubers there are horror stories about people getting wrong items or nothing at all and not getting proper replacements, but I haven't had such an experience either. I'm also a fan of TheCubicle's Youtube where they do product reviews and Team Cubicle interviews.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 13, 2019)

qwr said:


> Is it? Seems to me this is a common conflation of higher education with someone's potential to be impactful or have worthwhile ideas. And even if in grad school someone cares about what you have to say, chances are it's a small group of people with very specific domain knowledge. To bring it back on topic, Phil Yu said in a video that having to focus on law school was actually a detriment to what he wanted to focus on competitively and what he is most known for today, that is OH solving and running The Cubicle.
> The professor doesn't come off as inspiring either - at least, if undergrad is your preparation for grad school, where students actually do original research. FWIW In math camps and on technical minecraft servers I have met some extraordinarily clever and creative highschoolers.



There are some incredible high schoolers out there, who have things well worth listening to. And more education does not mean that more people will want to listen to you. The point my dad and professor were making was that, generally speaking, the chance that you have an original insight, given the number of intelligent people through history, is very slim. If you think you have something new to say you’ll probably get further by trying to find who already said it, and finding what else they said on the subject, and how others responded to it. Keep looking, and maybe after years of study you’ll find something that somebody else hasn’t thought of before. If not, at least you have the satisfaction of understanding what a lot of intelligent people have said on the subject.


----------



## Exotic Butters (Dec 15, 2019)

How can I track a Cubicle.us order? where can I find the tracking number of a specific order?
Thanks in advance


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 16, 2019)

Exotic Butters said:


> How can I track a Cubicle.us order? where can I find the tracking number of a specific order?
> Thanks in advance


It should be in an email, otherwise if you ordered with an account you can log in and see your order history. 

On an unrelated note for anybody at thecubicle: any chance of making the “new” tab sortable? At least on mobile it appears to be in no particular order, with the Valk Elite and MGC Elite both twice on the first page. It would be great to be able to actually see what’s new rather than scrolling through looking for something I haven’t seen before.


----------



## cfopboy (Dec 16, 2019)

does anyone know when the angstrom wuque m will be back in stock?


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 25, 2019)

I just wanted to drop a line to say thanks to the cubicle for providing free expedited shipping this holiday season!

I ordered puzzles for myself and as random gifts for others on Friday 12/20 which arrived Monday 12/23 even though I paid for standard shipping. I noticed the day I placed the order a shipping label was created and my package left the warehouse which caught me off guard...I was so surprised and thrilled I was able to actually give some of the cubes as gifts this Christmas Eve because of the cubicles free expedited shipping promotion even though I did not meet the minimum free shipping order and had not planned on having these cubes by Christmas!!! It was a such a nice surprise and the kids who recieved these cubes as gifts were so excited! I also,solved my new 5x5 about (10) times while my wife and I watched (I listened) to " AChristmas story". Such a cool and unexpected surprise. 

The cubicle has had everything I've wanted in stock on my last (4) orders and this maneuver to make sure gifts arrive by Christmas even though I didn't pay for expedited shipping was such a cool and uncommon move in big busines (There was a legitimate active promotion I saw in the newsletter after I placed an order). So awesome. 

This company has been so solid and they pulled through this holiday season in a big way. I hope you give them a shot on your next cube order. I highly recommend!


----------



## qwr (Jan 4, 2020)

lol


----------



## Hazel (Jan 4, 2020)

Is there any estimate for when pre-orders for the second batch of Angstrom clocks will be available, and when the estimated production time for them will be? I really want to get my hands on one D:


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 4, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Is there any estimate for when pre-orders for the second batch of Angstrom clocks will be available, and when the estimated production time for them will be? I really want to get my hands on one D:


I emailed the Cubicle about this (I know, cheeky, right?) and I haven’t gotten anything back.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 22, 2020)

Is the cubicle still shipping? i just put in an order two days ago and nothing has happened. ( i mean because of covid-19)


----------



## Tabe (Mar 22, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> Is the cubicle still shipping? i just put in an order two days ago and nothing has happened. ( i mean because of covid-19)


Yes. They don't work on weekends.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 22, 2020)

oh ok that makes more sense! thanks


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 23, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> oh ok that makes more sense! thanks


In my experience, it usually takes 3-4 days for an order to be shipped unless you pay the fee for rush processing. So that could be a factor too.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 23, 2020)

CornerCutter said:


> In my experience, it usually takes 3-4 days for an order to be shipped unless you pay the fee for rush processing. So that could be a factor too.


for me my other experiences have been fairly quick, once they shipped it same day.


----------



## coolite (Jun 12, 2020)

What happened ro combo deals? Were they removed?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 12, 2020)

coolite said:


> What happened ro combo deals? Were they removed?


I'm pretty sure that they are just working on the website or something, so I doubt that they are gone forever, maybe just a restructure/reprice?


----------



## qwr (Jun 12, 2020)

coolite said:


> What happened ro combo deals? Were they removed?



The website seems to be having some technical issues. I emailed them about the stickers page being gone and they fixed it the next day.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 12, 2020)

I ordered 2 and a bit months ago and it hasn't come. Also you guys aren't responding to my request to get a refund, even though you have responded to other things I have asked. Does anyone know a way to get a refund or smth


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 12, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I ordered 2 and a bit months ago and it hasn't come. Also you guys aren't responding to my request to get a refund, even though you have responded to other things I have asked. Does anyone know a way to get a refund or smth


What payment method did you use?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 12, 2020)

do you guys still sell replacement parts for cubes?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 12, 2020)

coolite said:


> What happened ro combo deals? Were they removed?





Sub1Hour said:


> I'm pretty sure that they are just working on the website or something, so I doubt that they are gone forever, maybe just a restructure/reprice?


I bet that they are adding some things to different bundles, such as the Aochuang WRM to the Moyu bundle and the Tengyun v2 to the 3x3 Flagship bundle.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 12, 2020)

Now the bundles are back on the store. 








Bundles


Check out our bundle deals! These are separated into two different categories: Combo Deals and Manufacturer Bundles. Combo Deals are bundles that we have created ourselves that give you a discount on certain combinations of related products. Manufacturer Bundles are discounted combinations of...




www.thecubicle.com


----------



## Tabe (Jun 12, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> do you guys still sell replacement parts for cubes?


Yes, they do. I got some in my latest order (a week ago).


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 12, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> do you guys still sell replacement parts for cubes?





Tabe said:


> Yes, they do. I got some in my latest order (a week ago).


I would just email them for what you are looking for specifically. They posted a walk through video of the entire shop a while back and they have an entire room full of misc. parts and partial cubes for the purposes of providing replacement parts to customers.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 13, 2020)

CornerCutter said:


> What payment method did you use?


credit card


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jun 13, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I ordered 2 and a bit months ago and it hasn't come. Also you guys aren't responding to my request to get a refund, even though you have responded to other things I have asked. Does anyone know a way to get a refund or smth


What does your tracking info show for the order? It seems odd it would take this long as I usually get my orders within a week. 

Did you use the “Contact us” Form on the site or how are you trying to get ahold of TC?


----------



## qwr (Jun 13, 2020)

They don't even check this thread so I suppose just email them again. Unless a cubicle employee shows up here we can't really help


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 13, 2020)

@a small kitten


----------



## qwr (Jun 13, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> @a small kitten


hasn't been online in more than 2 years


----------



## alexiscubing (Jun 14, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> What does your tracking info show for the order? It seems odd it would take this long as I usually get my orders within a week.
> 
> Did you use the “Contact us” Form on the site or how are you trying to get ahold of TC?


I live in Aus so it is supposed to take a month or so with covid.
The tracking thing says departed from facility in Jamaica, NY 1 month and 20 days ago


----------



## qwr (Jul 3, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> I live in Aus so it is supposed to take a month or so with covid.
> The tracking thing says departed from facility in Jamaica, NY 1 month and 20 days ago



Wouldn't dailypuzzles offer much faster shipping?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 3, 2020)

qwr said:


> Wouldn't dailypuzzles offer much faster shipping?


Yes, but The Cubicle offers a much wider variety of puzzles and accessories than dailypuzzles so if they were out of stock of something, then you could just order from The Cubicle to get whatever puzzle you want that dailypuizzles didn't have.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 3, 2020)

qwr said:


> Wouldn't dailypuzzles offer much faster shipping?





Sub1Hour said:


> Yes, but The Cubicle offers a much wider variety of puzzles and accessories than dailypuzzles so if they were out of stock of something, then you could just order from The Cubicle to get whatever puzzle you want that dailypuizzles didn't have.


Yeah, the main reason I ordered was to get a thecubicle v4 mat, which isnt available at dailypuzzles. I prefer speedcube.com.au anyway so i would just buy from there
(my order arrived after 3 months lol)


----------



## ProStar (Jul 12, 2020)

The description of the Yeet Ball is incorrect. It says:

"The YJ Yeet Ball is a spherical modification of an Ivy cube. If you can solve the Ivy cube, you can solve the Yeet Ball. The Yeet Ball is, however, more satisfying to throw across the room."

It should be:

"The YJ Yeet Ball is a spherical modification of an Ivy cube. If you can solve the Ivy cube, you can solve the Yeet Ball. The Yeet Ball is, however, more satisfying to *yeet* across the room."


----------



## qwr (Oct 27, 2020)

Also when did they change the free shipping minimum from $39 to $45


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 27, 2020)

how much do ya have to pay to get free international shipping



just realised phil doesn't give my kind such benefits


----------



## qwr (Oct 27, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> how much do ya have to pay to get free international shipping
> 
> 
> 
> just realised phil doesn't give my kind such benefits



I don't think any store would offer that (except buying direct from Chinese stores)


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 27, 2020)

qwr said:


> I don't think any store would offer that (except buying direct from Chinese stores)



speedcubeshop does, even if it's $189+


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 27, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> speedcubeshop does, even if it's $189+


Speedcubing.org do at £100


----------



## Mody (Oct 27, 2020)

I made an order 4 days ago
Still hasn’t shipped and customer service don’t answer me


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 27, 2020)

TheCubible's shipping cost in India is super high. Its better for me to buy double the cubes from a local store rather than to pay for the international shipping and taxes.


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 28, 2020)

Mody said:


> I made an order 4 days ago
> Still hasn’t shipped and customer service don’t answer me


I don't think weekends count, it's only business days, hang tight


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 28, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I don't think weekends count, it's only business days, hang tight


Yeah, on their confirmation email, it says that it will be delivered in 2-5 business days (for US shipping).


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 28, 2020)

The cubicle is very creative, and i never had any problems with their shipping. I live on the other side of the US, and they ship faster than sCs.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 28, 2020)

Mody said:


> I made an order 4 days ago
> Still hasn’t shipped and customer service don’t answer me


If you ordered a custom puzzle, pre-order puzzle, or premium pro shop puzzle then it will take much longer to ship due to the nature of those products being made to order or pre-order. Hang tight and if it hasn't shipped in a few more days, contact them again. I've only had great experiences with their customer service so they should get back to you about what's going on.
Also if you made the order on Sunday, that's 1 less business day to get the puzzle shipped, since they don't ship on weekends or holidays.


----------



## qwr (Oct 28, 2020)

the thread should be locked anyway because I don't think a cubicle staff member has posted here in years


----------



## qwr (Oct 30, 2020)

btw this is pretty obvious but the puzzle added date only goes up to 2018-09-11, even for puzzles added to the store before then.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 30, 2020)

qwr said:


> btw this is pretty obvious but the puzzle added date only goes up to 2018-09-11, even for puzzles added to the store before then.





Mody said:


> I made an order 4 days ago
> Still hasn’t shipped and customer service don’t answer me



here mate has it shipped yet?


----------



## Mody (Oct 30, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> here mate has it shipped yet?


Yeah it has shipped yesterday


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 30, 2020)

qwr said:


> btw this is pretty obvious but the puzzle added date only goes up to 2018-09-11, even for puzzles added to the store before then.


I think that's when they switched domains and the dates didn't transfer properly. Not a big deal though since you can just google it or look at the manufacturer's site.


----------



## qwr (Oct 30, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I think that's when they switched domains and the dates didn't transfer properly. Not a big deal though since you can just google it or look at the manufacturer's site.


yeah I'm pretty sure that's true. It does make it confusing when looking for old puzzles to buy.
I asked Jules about it and he said it would take some time for it to be possible. Generally I can guess how old a product is by the date of its oldest review.


----------



## CFOP2020 (Dec 3, 2020)

I looked at the beginning of this thread and I miss the good old days of cubing, where everybody used a Zhanchi, magnetic cubes didn't exist, cubes required modding to be good, and phil the legend himself set up cubes for you. I would pay so much money for phil to make me a Zhanchi, but I have some 50k and maru, and the mod itself sounds pretty simple. ill just buy a zhanchi, mod it and lube it


----------



## qwr (Dec 3, 2020)

Well Phil hasn't been on the forum for two years. And idk if the pro shop has Phil or Rowe actually do setup, probably just oversight.
I would buy a Lubix zhanchi/guhong if anyone had one.


----------



## oneshot (Jun 6, 2021)

Anyone know how to contact Phil Yu directly?


----------



## AlgoCuber (Jun 6, 2021)

Contact Us


Before contacting us, please first check the Help and Support Documentation To request any changes to your order (including cancellation), select "I want to change/cancel my order" and make sure to enter the correct order number. You may find your order number under your account page, or within...




www.thecubicle.com





"If you would like to send us any mail, please use the mailing address below. You may also address mail specifically to any of our staff members (by using, for example, “attn: Rowe Hessler” between our business name and street address). For replies to letters, please include an email address in your letter if you would like a prompt response."


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 6, 2021)

oneshot said:


> Anyone know how to contact him directly?



*[email protected]*


----------



## Tabe (Jun 7, 2021)

oneshot said:


> Anyone know how to contact Phil Yu directly?


In addition to email, Phil is very easy to find on Facebook.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 6, 2022)

I’m not sure if anyone here will be able to answer this question, but I’ve been waiting for the Issac MGC square-1 mod to be in stock for quite awhile, and it never seems to be in stock. I check almost every day, so you’d think that it would be at some point. Does anybody here know if there’s a production issue or something that’s causing this problem?


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 6, 2022)

BenChristman1 said:


> I’m not sure if anyone here will be able to answer this question, but I’ve been waiting for the Issac MGC square-1 mod to be in stock for quite awhile, and it never seems to be in stock. I check almost every day, so you’d think that it would be at some point. Does anybody here know if there’s a production issue or something that’s causing this problem?


They are made by Issac himself rather than the pro shop, and this is his first time making a batch of puzzles this large, so we're still working on logistics


----------



## qwr (Aug 6, 2022)

Ghost Cuber said:


> They are made by Issac himself rather than the pro shop, and this is his first time making a batch of puzzles this large, so we're still working on logistics


wow do you work for TC? it's been a long time since a TC employee was active on these forums


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Aug 6, 2022)

qwr said:


> wow do you work for TC? it's been a long time since a TC employee was active on these forums


I am a summer intern


----------



## j727s (Oct 9, 2022)

https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/sales/products/angstrom-3x3-bundle

a few days ago, there was an rs3m 2020 bundle with 2 angstrom lubes and an rs3m for about 20$. but then they took it away today, probably because it is too good to be true. is it gone for good or does anybody have a working link with it?


----------



## lvcuber (Oct 10, 2022)

J727S said:


> https://www.thecubicle.com/collections/sales/products/angstrom-3x3-bundle
> 
> a few days ago, there was an rs3m 2020 bundle with 2 angstrom lubes and an rs3m for about 20$. but then they took it away today, probably because it is too good to be true. is it gone for good or does anybody have a working link with it?


It was removed not because it was too good to be true, but because it was part of TheCubicle’s weekly sale. This week they made different bundles and would exchange them every other day. It may return, but for now it is gone.


----------

